# Patriots Super Bowl ring



## Dot Com




----------



## mudwhistle

Dot Com said:


>


Hey, they're the Democrats' team. Liberal North Easterners. They're expected to cheat.


----------



## Dot Com

wheres manifold


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> Hey, they're the Democrats' team. ...




Whoa. Stop right there. The democrats don't get the Pats. Real lefties are opposed to football entirely.


----------



## Dot Com

Thanks for the thread bump Frothy


----------



## mudwhistle

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're the Democrats' team. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. Stop right there. The democrats don't get the Pats. Real lefties are opposed to football entirely.
Click to expand...


They only like winners, regardless how they win.

Democrats are always on both sides of any issue. They're for something until their opposition is for it, then they're against it.


----------



## Oldstyle

The saying around New England goes something like this...

They only hate us...because they ain't us!

Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The plot thickens (or deflates further)...

New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN



You know what's laughable?  The amount of "news" that's come from unidentified sources or from sources that supposedly said something...that subsequently turns out to be nothing.  

A Patriots ball boy took the balls into a bathroom between the officials room and the field!  OMG!!!!  It's the smoking gun!!!!  We've got them nailed to the wall, those cheating bastards!!!!  Oh, wait...he was only in there for 90 seconds?  Never mind...

The Colt's defensive back that intercepted Brady in the first half noticed that the ball was under-inflated!  OMG!!!  It's the smoking gun!!!  We've REALLY got the cheating bastards this time!!!  No doubt about it!!!  Oh, wait...the Colts player said at the Pro Bowl game that he didn't notice anything different about the ball he intercepted and didn't tell anyone he thought they were improperly inflated?  OK...that doesn't work...

All of the Patriot's balls were grossly under-inflated!  OMG!!!  That's it...now we've got them.  Can't weasel their way out of this one, by God!!!  Brady and Belichick are going DOWN!!!  Oh, wait...it turns out only one ball was under-inflated more than you would expect to see from changing temperatures and that ball was the one that the Colts had in their possession?  It turns out that the others were not far below the low end of what was allowable?  God damn!  I've got my tar and feathers and I want to use them!!!!  How come all these people keep contradicting all the "evidence"!!!  Whaaaaaaahhhhhh...Whaaaahhhh...Whaaaahhh!  I want my mommy!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's laughable?  The amount of "news" that's come from unidentified sources or from sources that supposedly said something...that subsequently turns out to be nothing.
> 
> A Patriots ball boy took the balls into a bathroom between the officials room and the field!  OMG!!!!  It's the smoking gun!!!!  We've got them nailed to the wall, those cheating bastards!!!!  Oh, wait...he was only in there for 90 seconds?  Never mind...
> 
> The Colt's defensive back that intercepted Brady in the first half noticed that the ball was under-inflated!  OMG!!!  It's the smoking gun!!!  We've REALLY got the cheating bastards this time!!!  No doubt about it!!!  Oh, wait...the Colts player said at the Pro Bowl game that he didn't notice anything different about the ball he intercepted and didn't tell anyone he thought they were improperly inflated?  OK...that doesn't work...
> 
> All of the Patriot's balls were grossly under-inflated!  OMG!!!  That's it...now we've got them.  Can't weasel their way out of this one, by God!!!  Brady and Belichick are going DOWN!!!  Oh, wait...it turns out only one ball was under-inflated more than you would expect to see from changing temperatures and that ball was the one that the Colts had in their possession?  It turns out that the others were not far below the low end of what was allowable?  God damn!  I've got my tar and feathers and I want to use them!!!!  How come all these people keep contradicting all the "evidence"!!!  Whaaaaaaahhhhhh...Whaaaahhhh...Whaaaahhh!  I want my mommy!!!
Click to expand...


They sources are unidentified cos nobody wants to get blackballed for telling the truth.


----------



## Dot Com

cheaters gonna cheat.


----------



## Unkotare

Winners gonna win.


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN



Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them. 

More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, ya' think?

All McNally did was unknowingly try to introduce an unapproved ball because an NFL official was stealing the game balls so that he could sell them.

Once again...a swing and a miss...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mack20 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
Click to expand...


Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
Click to expand...


If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
Click to expand...


I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.


----------



## Dot Com

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
Click to expand...


Why don't you elaborate on the "Pats cheating in general recently and over the years"?


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
Click to expand...


Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!

Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...

Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...

Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...

Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...

All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.


----------



## ChrisL

Are people STILL whining?  Good Lord, get a life!  The game is OVER.  The Pats are the champs!    ha-ha!


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Are people STILL whining?  Good Lord, get a life!  The game is OVER.  The Pats are the champs!    ha-ha!


I hate cheaters  HATE!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people STILL whining?  Good Lord, get a life!  The game is OVER.  The Pats are the champs!    ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cheaters  HATE!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people STILL whining?  Good Lord, get a life!  The game is OVER.  The Pats are the champs!    ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cheaters  HATE!!!
Click to expand...


Okay, let's elaborate on that.  What have the Patriots done that you consider cheating? (And calm down haters, I'm not saying they do or don't, I just want Dot Com's specific opinion.)


----------



## ChrisL

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people STILL whining?  Good Lord, get a life!  The game is OVER.  The Pats are the champs!    ha-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cheaters  HATE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's elaborate on that.  What have the Patriots done that you consider cheating? (And calm down haters, I'm not saying they do or don't, I just want Dot Com's specific opinion.)
Click to expand...


It doesn't even matter.  The Pats won the Superbowl.  Season is over.    They can keep crying if they want . . . to no avail.  Their OPINIONS don't really matter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens (or deflates further)...
> 
> New England Patriots employee gave unapproved ball to official Outside The Lines reports - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
Click to expand...


You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, now Schefter is reporting that an NFL official has been fired for stealing AFC Championship game balls with an intent to sell them.  Not only that, but according to Schefter, Jim McNally (Pats employee mentioned in the OTL report) was given the unapproved ball by a LEAGUE OFFICIAL, who noticed balls were missing (stolen) and tried to replace them.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling like a lot of people owe the Patriots a damn apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
Click to expand...


One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody owes the Patriots an apology. They're cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
Click to expand...


Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.


----------



## Dot Com

"Dude"?  are you < 20 yrs old? If not, thats creepy for an old guy to be using that term unless you're a stoner.

And "one inconsistency"?  Perhaps you forgot about Spygate as well.  2007 New England Patriots videotaping controversy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> The *2007 New England Patriots videotaping controversy*, widely dubbed "*Spygate*",[1][2] refers to an incident during the National Football League's (NFL) 2007 season when the New England Patriots were disciplined by the league for videotaping New York Jets' defensive coaches' signals during a September 9, 2007 game from a sideline location. The act was deemed by NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell to be in violation of league rules. After an investigation, the NFL fined Patriots head coach Bill Belichick $500,000 (the maximum allowed by the league and the largest fine ever imposed on a coach in the league's 87-year history)


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## mack20

Where are the responses to my questions?  Gatsby and Dot Com - I asked you very specific questions.  You wouldn't be trying to avoid them, would you?


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> "Dude"?  are you < 20 yrs old? If not, thats creepy for an old guy to be using that term unless you're a stoner.
> 
> And "one inconsistency"?  Perhaps you forgot about Spygate as well.  2007 New England Patriots videotaping controversy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *2007 New England Patriots videotaping controversy*, widely dubbed "*Spygate*",[1][2] refers to an incident during the National Football League's (NFL) 2007 season when the New England Patriots were disciplined by the league for videotaping New York Jets' defensive coaches' signals during a September 9, 2007 game from a sideline location. The act was deemed by NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell to be in violation of league rules. After an investigation, the NFL fined Patriots head coach Bill Belichick $500,000 (the maximum allowed by the league and the largest fine ever imposed on a coach in the league's 87-year history)
Click to expand...


What was Spygate, exactly?  Without relying on Wikipedia for help.  What happened there?


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
Click to expand...


What cheating are you claiming happened?  Specifics, please.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mack20 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What cheating are you claiming happened?  Specifics, please.
Click to expand...


Please.


----------



## Dot Com

helloooooooo!!! I'm not going to "bring you up to speed" Scooter if you're too lazy or uninformed to be aware of their past misdeeds.


----------



## mack20

Oh I'm perfectly aware.  I've just found that the vast majority of those who yell "cheater cheater cheater!" are exceptionally uninformed. 


Now come on, don't take the coward's way out.  Answer my question.  It's not a difficult one.


----------



## Unkotare

mack20 said:


> Oh I'm perfectly aware.  I've just found that the vast majority of those who yell "cheater cheater cheater!" are exceptionally uninformed.
> 
> 
> Now come on, don't take the coward's way out. ...




It's the only way he knows.


----------



## Dot Com

go team go!!! lol


----------



## Moonglow

Dot Com said:


>


And they had to cheat just to get the ring....


----------



## Dot Com

Pathetic cartel is pathetic. The whole league is a sham.


----------



## mack20

So it's the coward's way then for you Dot Com?

How sad.


----------



## mack20

Moonglow said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had to cheat just to get the ring....
Click to expand...


How did they cheat to get this ring?


----------



## Moonglow

mack20 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had to cheat just to get the ring....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did they cheat to get this ring?
Click to expand...

They taped a ball needle on a ring..if that ain't cheatin'.....


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any class at all, Gatsby you'd admit that the ESPN "report" was premature and misleading.  Instead of waiting to get the facts ESPN went with a story that it seem like Jim McNally (a Patriots employee) was doing something nefarious.  It turns out that McNally was just the guy who the NFL official that was stealing gameballs tried to use to cover his tracks.  ESPN owes the Patriots and McNally an apology and so do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
Click to expand...


So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> So it's the coward's way then for you Dot Com?
> 
> How sad.



Dottie's not big on backing up allegations.

"Spygate" always struck me as a tempest in a teapot.  The Patriots were caught videotaping the opposing side lines from the field rather than from a location above the field...which was considered allowable.  After being "caught" doing this they went on to win the majority of their games after complying.  Why *THAT* is considered this unbelievable breach of NFL rules is something that Dottie will have to explain.  I've always been amused by the whole supposed scandal.


----------



## Dot Com

play ball!!! lol. Suckers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> play ball!!! lol. Suckers.



Hate to break this to you, Dottie...but the season is over!  The Patriots won the Super Bowl.  Live with it...


----------



## Dot Com

I could care less who won. Buy a clue obsession boi


----------



## Oldstyle

Who's obsessed?  You're one posting about how you "hate" the Patriots.  Get a life.  They were better than the Ravens.  They were better than the Colts.  They were better than the Seahawks.  They're the champs...get over it all ready!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Who's obsessed?  You're one posting about how you "hate" the Patriots.  Get a life.  They were better than the Ravens.  They were better than the Colts.  They were better than the Seahawks.  They're the champs...get over it all ready!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking of the Pats cheating in general recently and over the years. Just because ESPN may not have gotten a story right doesn't absolve the Pats of their cheating ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
Click to expand...


It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
Click to expand...


Man oh man, you are one whiny little dude.  Get over it.  I think you must be the one with the hard on because you just can't let it go.  It's just a sport for entertainment purposes.  Get over yourself.


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
Click to expand...


How are they serial cheaters?  Specifics please.  Wouldn't want you to sound like an uninformed, butthurt, pathetic waste of a fan, now would we?


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently?  Dude, this firestorm over ball inflation is the biggest crock of shit I've ever seen in the sports world!  Outlets like ESPN went with stories insinuating that the Patriots had deliberately under-inflated those game balls and every single one of them has either been proven to be totally false or hasn't been subsequently proven!  ESPN got the McNally story about as wrong as you possibly could and you STILL won't admit that the Patriots were wrongly accused!
> 
> Major breaking story!  The Colts DB who intercepted Brady felt the ball was soft and alerted his coaches who alerted the NFL officials.  Proof positive that the Patriots were cheating!  Oh, wait...the DB says at the Pro Bowl that he didn't notice anything different about the ball and didn't tell his coaches anything.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Unnamed sources report that the Patriot's game balls were under-inflated far below the allowable limit!!!  Proof positive that the Patriots were caught red handed cheating!  Oh, wait...now unnamed sources are reporting that only one ball was under-inflated far below the allowable limit and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession...all of the other balls were only slightly under-inflated, something that would naturally occur taking them from a 70 degree room inside to a 40 degrees and wet outside.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  Patriots employee took the balls from the officials room to another room before taking them to the field!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh, wait...it was just the ball boy going to the bathroom for 90 seconds before heading up to the field.  Whoops...
> 
> Major breaking story!  A Patriots employee tried to slip an unconforming ball into the game!!!  PROOF positive that they were up to something nefarious!!!  Oh wait...it was someone else, an NFL official, that was up to no good.  He was stealing game balls to sell and the Patriot's employee was totally not involved.  Whoops...
> 
> All along...news outlets like ESPN have gone with stories based on leaks that turned out not to be credible.  Why?  Because people like YOU eat that shit up with a spoon because you hate the Patriots!  ESPN should be ashamed of themselves for the way they've handled this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
Click to expand...


I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
Click to expand...


We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Who's obsessed?  You're one posting about how you "hate" the Patriots.  Get a life.  They were better than the Ravens.  They were better than the Colts.  They were better than the Seahawks.  They're the champs...get over it all ready!


Every thread you "latch onto" is the definition of obsessed shit stain. 'twas ever thus w/you.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.
Click to expand...

YOU'RE a Pats fan? Figures lol


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE a Pats fan? Figures lol
Click to expand...


Of course.  The Pats are the best team in the league.    You must have seen my We Are the Champions post.  Lol.  This is just delusional hatred of a sports team.  It is rather silly that people like you keep starting threads about it.  They won.  Deal.


----------



## Dot Com

if playing "rigged games" is termed "sports" then  have at it missy. I won't be wasting my time.

Its like a boxer putting a metal bar in his glove. Its the definition of "UNsportmanlike". Whatever it takes for you to forget what the 1% & their puppets in congress are doing to this once great nation.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> if playing "rigged games" is termed "sports" then  have at it missy. I won't be wasting my time.
> 
> Its like a boxer putting a metal bar in his glove. Its the definition of "UNsportmanlike". Whatever it takes for you to forget what the 1% & their puppets in congress are doing to this once great nation.



 Keep whining . . . to no avail.  The Patriots won the Superbowl.  All of your complaining is not going to change that.  Hopefully, your team plays better next year.


----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


> I could care less who won. Buy a clue obsession boi





ChrisL said:


> Keep whining . . . to no avail.  The Patriots won the Superbowl.  All of your complaining is not going to change that.  Hopefully, your team plays better next year.



see my previous post above. Football is replacing religion as the new & improved, opiate of the masses. Sorry to awaken you from your slumber. BTW- how many black close personal friends you have?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's obsessed?  You're one posting about how you "hate" the Patriots.  Get a life.  They were better than the Ravens.  They were better than the Colts.  They were better than the Seahawks.  They're the champs...get over it all ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Every thread you "latch onto" is the definition of obsessed shit stain. 'twas ever thus w/you.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now I'm a "shit stain" because I point out that Gatsby's post about McNally turned out to be totally false and that he should apologize for accusing someone of something they didn't do?  You're amusing, Dottie...


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE a Pats fan? Figures lol
Click to expand...


And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> if playing "rigged games" is termed "sports" then  have at it missy. I won't be wasting my time.
> 
> Its like a boxer putting a metal bar in his glove. Its the definition of "UNsportmanlike". Whatever it takes for you to forget what the 1% & their puppets in congress are doing to this once great nation.



Gee, Dottie...we're coming up on another spring...that means in no time at all Barry and family will be hopping on Air Force One to go hang out with his 1% buddies on the Vineyard.  Does that make HIM a puppet?  Or is that designation reserved only for conservatives?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man oh man, you are one whiny little dude.  Get over it.  I think you must be the one with the hard on because you just can't let it go.  It's just a sport for entertainment purposes.  Get over yourself.
Click to expand...


Whiny? Just cos this douche found what he considers a discrepancy in a secondary account doesn't give him carte blanche to say the Pats never cheated ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mack20 said:


> How are they serial cheaters?  Specifics please.  Wouldn't want you to sound like an uninformed, butthurt, pathetic waste of a fan, now would we?



Meh mow mey meaters? Oh, for fuck's sake, fanboy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find one alleged inconsistency and all of the sudden you want to exonerate the Pats. Try looking at things not through homer glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
Click to expand...


Pats have asterisks next to to two championships now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.



Yea...I 'hate the Patriots' so much that I rooted for them in the SB. I'm on the record with that as you know. But everyone knows they cheated; and I ain't blaming anyone for hating them for that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Of course.  The Pats are the best team in the league.    You must have seen my We Are the Champions post.  Lol.  This is just delusional hatred of a sports team.  It is rather silly that people like you keep starting threads about it.  They won.  Deal.


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One inconsistency?  Dude, it's been one inconsistency after another!  News outlets have been going with rumor and innuendo instead of facts right from the start of this.  The stories come out...an uproar ensues...and then the story turns out not to be anything like what it was purported to be.  Whatever happened to a presumption of innocence?  Whatever happened to journalistic integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shooting the messenger and take accountability for your cheating, fanboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works...it's fine for you to come on here and post an allegation made against a Patriot's employee (McNally) that turns out to be totally false and if anyone points that out...then they are "shooting the messenger"?  Why don't YOU take accountability when what you allege turns out to be wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine for me to point out the obvious, that the Pats are serial cheaters and you have a hardcore fanboy hard-on for them; yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a hard-on for the Pats?  I'm not the one tarring and feathering them for something that hasn't been proven!  That would be you!  You're the one who came here with the McNally story.  So quick to jump to the conclusion THAT allegation proved the Patriots were cheaters only to have it turn out that it was an NFL official who was stealing game balls and the Patriot's employee was totally innocent.  Now if you had any class at all you'd admit that you were wrong and apologize...but that's not who you are...is it?  Nah, you're never going to do that because YOU'RE the one with the hard-on for the Patriots!  You dislike them so much you're going to believe every negative story from every un-named source there is, no matter how ridiculous...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pats have asterisks next to to two championships now.
Click to expand...


Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.


----------



## mack20

Oh man, my bad. I totally didn't realize that Dot Com and Gatsby are actually retarded.  Having the mental capacity of a 3 year old is really the only thing that explains their intense Patriots Derangement Syndrome. 

Sorry guys, I had no idea.


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they serial cheaters?  Specifics please.  Wouldn't want you to sound like an uninformed, butthurt, pathetic waste of a fan, now would we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh mow mey meaters? Oh, for fuck's sake, fanboy.
Click to expand...



That's fangirl to you, dumbass.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?


I just detest cheaters. Does that make me a bad guy?  DEAL W/ IT!!!


----------



## Dot Com

mack20 said:


> Oh man, my bad. I totally didn't realize that Dot Com and Gatsby are actually retarded.  Having the mental capacity of a 3 year old is really the only thing that explains their intense Patriots Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> Sorry guys, I had no idea.


...says the shit stain who has been here 3 years w/ an 128 rating  Keep 'em coming Skippy :thup;


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, my bad. I totally didn't realize that Dot Com and Gatsby are actually retarded.  Having the mental capacity of a 3 year old is really the only thing that explains their intense Patriots Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> Sorry guys, I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the shit stain who has been here 3 years w/ an 128 rating  Keep 'em coming Skippy :thup;
Click to expand...



Oh gee golly gosh, really sad that I don't have 31,000 posts on a message board.  Whatever will I do with myself if I'm not queen of the internets?!  I wonder what this "outdoors" is that everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.



How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.


----------



## Dot Com

looks like you're playing catch-up. Have you even logged-off today son?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> I just detest cheaters. Does that make me a bad guy?  DEAL W/ IT!!!
Click to expand...


Can't admit what team you're a fan of, Dottie?


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> I just detest cheaters. Does that make me a bad guy?  DEAL W/ IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't admit what team you're a fan of, Dottie?
Click to expand...


I'd bet money it's a team that's been caught cheating at some point.  Poor sad old message board troll.


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.
Click to expand...


I readily admit that the Patriots broke an NFL rule regarding how teams were allowed to video tape an opposing side line.  It's rather amusing to me however that such a big deal was made of what they did when it was legal to take as many photos of the opposing side line as you wanted and it was also legal to videotape the opposing side line from fixed positions above the field.  The "proof" that the Patriots gained little from what they were doing is that they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously they weren't winning because they were "cheating"...they were winning because they were a really good team with really good coaches and a really good quarterback.

It's the same with "Deflategate".  The Colts complained to officials before halftime about the Patriot's balls being under inflated...and the Patriots respond by beating the ever living shit out of the Colts in the second half!  So why didn't the Patriots play worse if the under inflated balls gave them such an advantage?  How did they manage to beat the Seahawks when they were playing with status-quo balls?  This entire controversy has been ridiculous right from the start.


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> I just detest cheaters. Does that make me a bad guy?  DEAL W/ IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't admit what team you're a fan of, Dottie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money it's a team that's been caught cheating at some point.  Poor sad old message board troll.
Click to expand...


I pretty sure Dottie is a Raven's fan who is still heartbroken over Bill Belichick and the Patriot's coaching staff totally flummoxing the Ravens with the whole tackle eligible thing that Harbaugh and the other Ravens coaches couldn't seem to figure out a way to defend.


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a fan of what team, Dottie?  You must be a fan of SOMEONE to care so much about the Patriots.  Let's see...Northern Virginia?  Makes you probably a Ravens fan because the Redskins have sucked for so long.  Are you by any chance upset because the Patriots beat the Ravens in the playoffs?  Is that what this is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> I just detest cheaters. Does that make me a bad guy?  DEAL W/ IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't admit what team you're a fan of, Dottie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money it's a team that's been caught cheating at some point.  Poor sad old message board troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty sure Dottie is a Raven's fan who is still heartbroken over Bill Belichick and the Patriot's coaching staff totally flummoxing the Ravens with the whole tackle eligible thing that Harbaugh and the other Ravens coaches couldn't seem to figure out a way to defend.
Click to expand...


That would make sense.  The Ravens are possibly the whiniest team in the league so someone as consistently butthurt as Dot would fit right in there.


----------



## Dot Com

Looks like Oldstyle found hisself a new friend. lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Looks like Oldstyle found hisself a new friend. lol



Looks like Dottie's too embarrassed to admit what team she's a fan of...


----------



## Oldstyle

Which tells me I'm probably spot on thinking it's the Ravens.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.


The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
Click to expand...


You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.


----------



## Oldstyle

And if you want to call another team BETTER than the Patriots then feel free if that makes you feel better but the general rule of thumb in any competition is that whoever emerges as the winner is the Champion.  If that were not the case then UNLV would have been been declared National Champion even though they lost to Jim Valvano's North Carolina State way back in the day because they were far and away the "better" team!


----------



## Dot Com

You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence


----------



## mack20

Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence



Still can't name your team, can you Dottie?  Too funny...


----------



## RKMBrown

mack20 said:


> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?


Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
Click to expand...

How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.


----------



## mack20

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?
Click to expand...


That's very interesting.  I was not aware that the Wells report had come out or that the NFL had said anything of substance about the allegations.  Would you be so kind as to link me to the proof of the cheating?


----------



## mack20

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
Click to expand...



Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
Click to expand...


uh they weren't the better team than the other one in that game.

If carrol isn't paid off to throw the game and trys to win it by using Lynch like any person not paid off would have,you would not be saying the cheatriots were the better team.lol

that is correct though that they got there cause they goy away with cheating the better teams.Their cheating was not a factor in the colts game,but it for sure was in the ravens game.the patriot apologists cant get around that one no matter how hard they try.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We Pats fans should be used to this by now.  They hate the Patriots because the Patriots are winners and have beaten their teams.  We need to come up with a good name for this syndrome.  Lol.  It is kind of like a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...I 'hate the Patriots' so much that I rooted for them in the SB. I'm on the record with that as you know. But everyone knows they cheated; and I ain't blaming anyone for hating them for that.
Click to expand...

so did carrol.only difference is he is lower scum than Belicheat cause belicheat cheats to win where carrol cheats to lose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, my bad. I totally didn't realize that Dot Com and Gatsby are actually retarded.  Having the mental capacity of a 3 year old is really the only thing that explains their intense Patriots Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> Sorry guys, I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the shit stain who has been here 3 years w/ an 128 rating  Keep 'em coming Skippy :thup;
Click to expand...


How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.

looks like you're playing catch-up. Have you even logged-off today son?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I readily admit that the Patriots broke an NFL rule regarding how teams were allowed to video tape an opposing side line.  It's rather amusing to me however that such a big deal was made of what they did when it was legal to take as many photos of the opposing side line as you wanted and it was also legal to videotape the opposing side line from fixed positions above the field.  The "proof" that the Patriots gained little from what they were doing is that they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously they weren't winning because they were "cheating"...they were winning because they were a really good team with really good coaches and a really good quarterback.
> 
> It's the same with "Deflategate".  The Colts complained to officials before halftime about the Patriot's balls being under inflated...and the Patriots respond by beating the ever living shit out of the Colts in the second half!  So why didn't the Patriots play worse if the under inflated balls gave them such an advantage?  How did they manage to beat the Seahawks when they were playing with status-quo balls?  This entire controversy has been ridiculous right from the start.
Click to expand...


Legal to videotape? Give me a break, dude. What the Pats did was completely against the spirit of the rules; and the league and them covered it up. When you know the other team's first fifteen plays and whatever else, you're at a huge advantage.

And the deflating goes back to the Ravens game and before. You know the advantage of an under-inflated ball. It can help the QB's to grip. It can help the RB's to hold onto the ball, and it can help WR's catch. This was huge. In fact, they have stats that show pretty much when the Pats likely started to under inflate.

Just stop making this about people just hating. The Patriots are offensive to sports fans. That's the bottom line. Enjoy your two asterisk bowls. Hell, I'd put an asterisk on all of them from a sports fan's perspective. This is just the cheating that's been exposed.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?
Click to expand...


Here's your problem, RKM...nobody has *proven* that the balls that were approved by the referee prior to the Colts game were altered in any way by the Patriots.  NOBODY!  Of the balls that were measured only one ball was more than a pound of pressure less than allowed and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  Who's to say that THEY were not the ones to deflate that ball?  Why is THAT ball the only one deflated to such an extent when the other balls it's now being reported are only slightly less than the lower limit of what was allowed an amount that could have simply been the natural result of taking balls from a warm room to a cold and wet outside?  So tell me how you've arrived at the conclusion that the Patriots deflated the balls after the referee checked them?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh they weren't the better team than the other one in that game.
> 
> If carrol isn't paid off to throw the game and trys to win it by using Lynch like any person not paid off would have,you would not be saying the cheatriots were the better team.lol
> 
> that is correct though that they got there cause they goy away with cheating the better teams.Their cheating was not a factor in the colts game,but it for sure was in the ravens game.the patriot apologists cant get around that one no matter how hard they try.
Click to expand...


How did the Patriots "cheat" in the Raven's game?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's your problem, RKM...nobody has *proven* that the balls that were approved by the referee prior to the Colts game were altered in any way by the Patriots.  NOBODY!  Of the balls that were measured only one ball was more than a pound of pressure less than allowed and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  Who's to say that THEY were not the ones to deflate that ball?  Why is THAT ball the only one deflated to such an extent when the other balls it's now being reported are only slightly less than the lower limit of what was allowed an amount that could have simply been the natural result of taking balls from a warm room to a cold and wet outside?  So tell me how you've arrived at the conclusion that the Patriots deflated the balls after the referee checked them?
Click to expand...


Who gives a fuck what you think has been proven. We all know the cover-up is coming. This wasn't a hard issue to investigate and publish the findings. If there was no wrongdoing, the NFL would have quickly quelled this matter at the Patriots' insistence. Again, stop being a fanboy loser and see things for how they are and not how you want to pretend they are to justify your fanboy hard-on.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
Click to expand...


First of all you have to actually prove that the Patriots cheated in the game that they measured the balls at half time, RKM!  You haven't done THAT yet you want to assume that every other game they took the inspected balls and deflated them and somehow all those game officials handling all those game balls never noticed right up until the Colts lodged a complaint in their game?


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's your problem, RKM...nobody has *proven* that the balls that were approved by the referee prior to the Colts game were altered in any way by the Patriots.  NOBODY!  Of the balls that were measured only one ball was more than a pound of pressure less than allowed and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  Who's to say that THEY were not the ones to deflate that ball?  Why is THAT ball the only one deflated to such an extent when the other balls it's now being reported are only slightly less than the lower limit of what was allowed an amount that could have simply been the natural result of taking balls from a warm room to a cold and wet outside?  So tell me how you've arrived at the conclusion that the Patriots deflated the balls after the referee checked them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you think has been proven. We all know the cover-up is coming. This wasn't a hard issue to investigate and publish the findings. If there was no wrongdoing, the NFL would have quickly quelled this matter at the Patriots' insistence. Again, stop being a fanboy loser and see things for how they are and not how you want to pretend they are to justify your fanboy hard-on.
Click to expand...



Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!



Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.


----------



## mack20

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I readily admit that the Patriots broke an NFL rule regarding how teams were allowed to video tape an opposing side line.  It's rather amusing to me however that such a big deal was made of what they did when it was legal to take as many photos of the opposing side line as you wanted and it was also legal to videotape the opposing side line from fixed positions above the field.  The "proof" that the Patriots gained little from what they were doing is that they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously they weren't winning because they were "cheating"...they were winning because they were a really good team with really good coaches and a really good quarterback.
> 
> It's the same with "Deflategate".  The Colts complained to officials before halftime about the Patriot's balls being under inflated...and the Patriots respond by beating the ever living shit out of the Colts in the second half!  So why didn't the Patriots play worse if the under inflated balls gave them such an advantage?  How did they manage to beat the Seahawks when they were playing with status-quo balls?  This entire controversy has been ridiculous right from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legal to videotape? Give me a break, dude. What the Pats did was completely against the spirit of the rules; and the league and them covered it up. When you know the other team's first fifteen plays and whatever else, you're at a huge advantage.
> 
> And the deflating goes back to the Ravens game and before. You know the advantage of an under-inflated ball. It can help the QB's to grip. It can help the RB's to hold onto the ball, and it can help WR's catch. This was huge. In fact, they have stats that show pretty much when the Pats likely started to under inflate.
> 
> Just stop making this about people just hating. The Patriots are offensive to sports fans. That's the bottom line. Enjoy your two asterisk bowls. Hell, I'd put an asterisk on all of them from a sports fan's perspective. This is just the cheating that's been exposed.
Click to expand...


1.  It is absolutely legal to videotape the other teams sideline.  It is also absolutely legal to steal signals.  It is not legal to videotape from the sideline. 

2. There is zero, and I mean ZERO evidence that currently makes the statement "the Patriots intentionally deflated footballs" a fact.  For the record, the Ravens supposedly complained about k balls being underinflated.  You know, those balls that are entirely in the hands of NFL officials and which the Patriots have no access to. 

3. Stats have shown no such thing.  The Warren Sharp statistical analysis you're referring to has been largely debunked. It is massively flawed.  For example, Sharp eliminated ALL INDOOR TEAMS from the data set.  Not all indoor games, all teams who play indoors were left out.  In fact, when you correct that to include all teams but only look at games played outdoors, the Patriots aren't even the best in the league over the 2010-2014 span Sharp chose to analyze.  In fact, the Patriots were ranked 21st in the league in 2013 in plays per fumble in outdoor games. 

Finally, the Patriots are offensive to uninformed fans who have no desire to know the truth of anything, they just enjoy hating a team that has accomplished more than any other.  It's super pathetic, actually.


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.
Click to expand...


Ah so the reason that you can't prove that the Patriots cheated is that the NFL is in on it as well?  Big cover-up?  Everyone involved kept quiet?  

Would you by any chance like to take a stab at explaining why Tom Brady played BETTER in the second half of the Colts game when he wasn't allowed to "cheat"?  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how well he played in the Super Bowl with balls that were as scrutinized as any in the history of sports?  Who was it that was named the Super Bowl MVP?  Refresh my memory...


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so the reason that you can't prove that the Patriots cheated is that the NFL is in on it as well?  Big cover-up?  Everyone involved kept quiet?
> 
> Would you by any chance like to take a stab at explaining why Tom Brady played BETTER in the second half of the Colts game when he wasn't allowed to "cheat"?  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how well he played in the Super Bowl with balls that were as scrutinized as any in the history of sports?  Who was it that was named the Super Bowl MVP?  Refresh my memory...
Click to expand...


If the NFL is in on this, they're fucking it up royally. First they let a premiere franchise be dragged through the mud for two weeks leading up to the biggest game of the year, and now, well, every leak that's come out since the game is making the NFL look worse and the Patriots look more innocent. 

Not that I would put it past Goodell to fuck things up this badly (is there a single scandal he's handled well?), but I've gotta say, the NFL sure doesn't look like they've been doing themselves any favors on this one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mack20 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I readily admit that the Patriots broke an NFL rule regarding how teams were allowed to video tape an opposing side line.  It's rather amusing to me however that such a big deal was made of what they did when it was legal to take as many photos of the opposing side line as you wanted and it was also legal to videotape the opposing side line from fixed positions above the field.  The "proof" that the Patriots gained little from what they were doing is that they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously they weren't winning because they were "cheating"...they were winning because they were a really good team with really good coaches and a really good quarterback.
> 
> It's the same with "Deflategate".  The Colts complained to officials before halftime about the Patriot's balls being under inflated...and the Patriots respond by beating the ever living shit out of the Colts in the second half!  So why didn't the Patriots play worse if the under inflated balls gave them such an advantage?  How did they manage to beat the Seahawks when they were playing with status-quo balls?  This entire controversy has been ridiculous right from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legal to videotape? Give me a break, dude. What the Pats did was completely against the spirit of the rules; and the league and them covered it up. When you know the other team's first fifteen plays and whatever else, you're at a huge advantage.
> 
> And the deflating goes back to the Ravens game and before. You know the advantage of an under-inflated ball. It can help the QB's to grip. It can help the RB's to hold onto the ball, and it can help WR's catch. This was huge. In fact, they have stats that show pretty much when the Pats likely started to under inflate.
> 
> Just stop making this about people just hating. The Patriots are offensive to sports fans. That's the bottom line. Enjoy your two asterisk bowls. Hell, I'd put an asterisk on all of them from a sports fan's perspective. This is just the cheating that's been exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  It is absolutely legal to videotape the other teams sideline.  It is also absolutely legal to steal signals.  It is not legal to videotape from the sideline.
> 
> 2. There is zero, and I mean ZERO evidence that currently makes the statement "the Patriots intentionally deflated footballs" a fact.  For the record, the Ravens supposedly complained about k balls being underinflated.  You know, those balls that are entirely in the hands of NFL officials and which the Patriots have no access to.
> 
> 3. Stats have shown no such thing.  The Warren Sharp statistical analysis you're referring to has been largely debunked. It is massively flawed.  For example, Sharp eliminated ALL INDOOR TEAMS from the data set.  Not all indoor games, all teams who play indoors were left out.  In fact, when you correct that to include all teams but only look at games played outdoors, the Patriots aren't even the best in the league over the 2010-2014 span Sharp chose to analyze.  In fact, the Patriots were ranked 21st in the league in 2013 in plays per fumble in outdoor games.
> 
> Finally, the Patriots are offensive to uninformed fans who have no desire to know the truth of anything, they just enjoy hating a team that has accomplished more than any other.  It's super pathetic, actually.
Click to expand...


If what the Pats did was on the level, then there would have been no need to destroy the video tape. And whether it was 'legal' is stupid. It was against the spirit of the game. It was absolute cheating.

Only fanboys like you are claiming zero evidence on deflate gate. Just stop, dude. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Oldstyle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so the reason that you can't prove that the Patriots cheated is that the NFL is in on it as well?  Big cover-up?  Everyone involved kept quiet?
> 
> Would you by any chance like to take a stab at explaining why Tom Brady played BETTER in the second half of the Colts game when he wasn't allowed to "cheat"?  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how well he played in the Super Bowl with balls that were as scrutinized as any in the history of sports?  Who was it that was named the Super Bowl MVP?  Refresh my memory...
Click to expand...


Another fanboy argument. Colts sucked. The Pats needed the extra deflating versus a better team like the Ravens though and to get home field in the first place.


----------



## mack20

First it doesn't matter what was proven, and now it doesn't matter what was legal? Dude, you don't argue like this in person do you?  Because this is a special type of idiocy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still won't admit that your McNally allegations were totally unfounded, can you, Gatsby?  Come on...show a little class...admit you were wrong.  You'll feel better afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you admit that the Pats are cheaters. I don't know if you'll feel better; but at least you won't come off as a fanboy tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I readily admit that the Patriots broke an NFL rule regarding how teams were allowed to video tape an opposing side line.  It's rather amusing to me however that such a big deal was made of what they did when it was legal to take as many photos of the opposing side line as you wanted and it was also legal to videotape the opposing side line from fixed positions above the field.  The "proof" that the Patriots gained little from what they were doing is that they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously they weren't winning because they were "cheating"...they were winning because they were a really good team with really good coaches and a really good quarterback.
> 
> It's the same with "Deflategate".  The Colts complained to officials before halftime about the Patriot's balls being under inflated...and the Patriots respond by beating the ever living shit out of the Colts in the second half!  So why didn't the Patriots play worse if the under inflated balls gave them such an advantage?  How did they manage to beat the Seahawks when they were playing with status-quo balls?  This entire controversy has been ridiculous right from the start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legal to videotape? Give me a break, dude. What the Pats did was completely against the spirit of the rules; and the league and them covered it up. When you know the other team's first fifteen plays and whatever else, you're at a huge advantage.
> 
> And the deflating goes back to the Ravens game and before. You know the advantage of an under-inflated ball. It can help the QB's to grip. It can help the RB's to hold onto the ball, and it can help WR's catch. This was huge. In fact, they have stats that show pretty much when the Pats likely started to under inflate.
> 
> Just stop making this about people just hating. The Patriots are offensive to sports fans. That's the bottom line. Enjoy your two asterisk bowls. Hell, I'd put an asterisk on all of them from a sports fan's perspective. This is just the cheating that's been exposed.
Click to expand...


Trollstyle has never been able to handle facts.Indeed ALL of them need asterisks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so the reason that you can't prove that the Patriots cheated is that the NFL is in on it as well?  Big cover-up?  Everyone involved kept quiet?
> 
> Would you by any chance like to take a stab at explaining why Tom Brady played BETTER in the second half of the Colts game when he wasn't allowed to "cheat"?  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how well he played in the Super Bowl with balls that were as scrutinized as any in the history of sports?  Who was it that was named the Super Bowl MVP?  Refresh my memory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fanboy argument. Colts sucked. The Pats needed the extra deflating versus a better team like the Ravens though and to get home field in the first place.
Click to expand...


----------



## mack20

That's quite a circle jerk of butthurt you guys have got going on here. 

In fact this thread reminds me of a quote:


> We're not so different, he and I. We get it. We're not brainiacs on the nerd patrol. We're not members of the factinista. We go straight from the gut, right sir? That's where the truth lies, right down here in the gut. Do you know you have more nerve endings in your gut than you have in your head? You can look it up. I know some of you are going to say "I did look it up, and that's not true." That's 'cause you looked it up in a book.
> 
> Next time, look it up in your gut. I did. My gut tells me that's how our nervous system works. Every night on my show, the Colbert Report, I speak straight from the gut, OK? I give people the truth, unfiltered by rational argument. I call it the "No Fact Zone."


----------



## Oldstyle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what has been proven?  Did you really just make that statement?  Well hey, if that's what we're doing here then I'll just leave you to your ranting.  It's obvious that your mind was made up long ago on this issue and it doesn't matter what an investigation by the league uncovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I said that. The NFL is a business, and you're acting like they're gonna be some fair judge and juror. That's simply fucking retarded. The truth is already out there. The non-fanboys aren't waiting for the NFL to do their whitewash job and call it a day. You're right; it doesn't matter what 'an investigation by the league uncovers.' Anybody with a brain knows they're in damage control mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so the reason that you can't prove that the Patriots cheated is that the NFL is in on it as well?  Big cover-up?  Everyone involved kept quiet?
> 
> Would you by any chance like to take a stab at explaining why Tom Brady played BETTER in the second half of the Colts game when he wasn't allowed to "cheat"?  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how well he played in the Super Bowl with balls that were as scrutinized as any in the history of sports?  Who was it that was named the Super Bowl MVP?  Refresh my memory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another fanboy argument. Colts sucked. The Pats needed the extra deflating versus a better team like the Ravens though and to get home field in the first place.
Click to expand...


Dude, the Patriots beat the Ravens because the Patriot's coaching staff came up with a new wrinkle...using the tackle eligible rule...to totally confuse the Raven's coaching staff on how to defend it.  The Patriot's victory had ZERO to do with cheating...something that even the coach of the Ravens reluctantly had to admit after initially accusing them of breaking the rules.


----------



## RKMBrown

mack20 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
Click to expand...

It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people calling the Patriots cheaters and so far not a single one able to explain how they cheated.  If it's so obvious it should be easy to explain, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Which time they got caught cheating do you want to talk about?  This last set of cheating was about partially deflating their footballs to make the balls easier to throw and catch. Why is that hard to understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's your problem, RKM...nobody has *proven* that the balls that were approved by the referee prior to the Colts game were altered in any way by the Patriots.  NOBODY!  Of the balls that were measured only one ball was more than a pound of pressure less than allowed and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  Who's to say that THEY were not the ones to deflate that ball?  Why is THAT ball the only one deflated to such an extent when the other balls it's now being reported are only slightly less than the lower limit of what was allowed an amount that could have simply been the natural result of taking balls from a warm room to a cold and wet outside?  So tell me how you've arrived at the conclusion that the Patriots deflated the balls after the referee checked them?
Click to expand...


Jerry Rice who called out Patriots for cheating is admitted Stickum user NFL Sporting News

Can we have the SF superbowl rings back?


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't name your team, can you Dottie?  Too funny...
Click to expand...

reading is not your strong suit I see chigger boi.

I just condemned the whole league of cheaters &/or wife-beaters and their apologists (the commissioner) Gawd but you Football-watchers are dupes.


----------



## mack20

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure there's a team in the league with a clean house and I'm not really sure why anything the Patriots have done is so much worse than anyone else. 

Broncos? Cheated the salary cap and got caught illegally filming opponents
Panthers?  Illegally tampered with game balls by heating them up on the sideline this past season
Seahawks? PEDs
Falcons? Illegally pumped in crowd noise, again, this past season
Dolphins? Tampering
Ravens? Deer antler spray
Steelers?  Tomlin tripped Jacoby Jones on a kickoff return, on purpose. Oh, and steroids. 
Buffalo? Steroids
Colts? PEDs, also allegedly pumped crowd noise into the RCA Dome during the 2006 AFC Championship
Browns - TextGate
Saints - BountyGate
Redskins - salary cap violations and PEDs
Cowboys - salary cap violations
Jets?  This is the best one.  Spygate was Mangini's revenge because the Patriots threw a JETS EMPLOYEE out of their stadium for doing the EXACT. SAME. THING.

Etc etc etc goddamn etc ad nauseam.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't name your team, can you Dottie?  Too funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reading is not your strong suit I see chigger boi.
> 
> I just condemned the whole league of cheaters &/or wife-beaters and their apologists (the commissioner) Gawd but you Football-watchers are dupes.
Click to expand...


But you still can't admit who your favorite team is...can ya'?  Same old Dottie...


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
Click to expand...


Before you "lambaste"...don't you think you should first prove that someone actually cheated?  You haven't done so in any way at all...yet you still seem to feel that it's OK to find the Patriots guilty without doing so.
Your accusations are all so vague, RKM...is that on purpose?


----------



## Unkotare

Sounds like Jimmy Gatz has a swimming pool full of sour grapes.


----------



## RKMBrown

mack20 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's a team in the league with a clean house and I'm not really sure why anything the Patriots have done is so much worse than anyone else.
> 
> Broncos? Cheated the salary cap and got caught illegally filming opponents
> Panthers?  Illegally tampered with game balls by heating them up on the sideline this past season
> Seahawks? PEDs
> Falcons? Illegally pumped in crowd noise, again, this past season
> Dolphins? Tampering
> Ravens? Deer antler spray
> Steelers?  Tomlin tripped Jacoby Jones on a kickoff return, on purpose. Oh, and steroids.
> Buffalo? Steroids
> Colts? PEDs, also allegedly pumped crowd noise into the RCA Dome during the 2006 AFC Championship
> Browns - TextGate
> Saints - BountyGate
> Redskins - salary cap violations and PEDs
> Cowboys - salary cap violations
> Jets?  This is the best one.  Spygate was Mangini's revenge because the Patriots threw a JETS EMPLOYEE out of their stadium for doing the EXACT. SAME. THING.
> 
> Etc etc etc goddamn etc ad nauseam.
Click to expand...

Overpaying employees and "tampering" with coaches by negotiating with them to get them to move to another franchise are league rules not game rules.  Breaking a league rule is not the same breaking a rule on the field.  Though apparently the league prosecutes one more than the other.


----------



## Rakesh11

AFC 2013 Denver Broncos America Football championship ring, custom championship ring and
super bowl championship ring.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> The pats were not the best team in the league.  They were the best cheaters.  Sure they won the super bowl, sure they were better than the other team in that game, but the only reason they got to  the super-bowl in the first place is because they got away with cheating the better teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
Click to expand...

amen to that.

I call for carrol,belicheat and former raiders coach bill callahand to be put behind bars for cheating ans throwing games.Belicheat doesnt throw games but carrol and callahan obviously do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't name your team, can you Dottie?  Too funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reading is not your strong suit I see chigger boi.
> 
> I just condemned the whole league of cheaters &/or wife-beaters and their apologists (the commissioner) Gawd but you Football-watchers are dupes.
Click to expand...


amen to that.after watching carrol throw the seahawks game,I can now acknowledge how i have been duped by the NFL all these years. i wont be watching anymore superbowls for years to come.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people tell yourselves whatever it is you have to , to justify that league's existence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't name your team, can you Dottie?  Too funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reading is not your strong suit I see chigger boi.
> 
> I just condemned the whole league of cheaters &/or wife-beaters and their apologists (the commissioner) Gawd but you Football-watchers are dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amen to that.after watching carrol throw the seahawks game,I can now acknowledge how i have been duped by the NFL all these years. i wont be watching anymore superbowls for years to come.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you can tell that Carroll was trying to lose that game by the "I just got punched in the gut" reaction he has when Butler makes the interception!  Nobody "threw" that game...somebody made an incredible play.  If you can't come to terms with that you probably SHOULDN'T watch sports period!


----------



## Dot Com

You people are my puppets. Dance puppets dance.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> You people are my puppets. Dance puppets dance.



You're a bit confused, Dottie.  You're not a "puppet master"...you're one of the board "clowns".


----------



## Oldstyle

And you STILL don't have enough integrity to be honest about who your favorite team is...


----------



## Dot Com

whatevs clown boi.

Back to your important discussion about your infatuation w/ grown men running around on AstroTurf


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> whatevs clown boi.
> 
> Back to your important discussion about your infatuation w/ grown men running around on AstroTurf



I readily admit that I'm a fan of football.  I also readily admit that I'm a longtime fan of the New England Patriots.  You on the other hand can't admit who you root for because I assume you realize it will make you look like the whiny little whiner that you actually ARE!


----------



## mack20

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...that claim might be valid if the Patriots hadn't crushed the Colts in the second half of their playoff game playing with conforming footballs.  Are you making the claim that the Patriots "cheated" the Ravens the week before that?  Because even John Harbaugh came out and admitted that nothing the Patriots did was illegal...it was simply something the Ravens weren't ready for and didn't respond well to.  You'll have to explain how it is you think the Patriots "cheated" the Seahawks.  It was a great game between two great teams and the Patriots won on a fantastic play at the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's a team in the league with a clean house and I'm not really sure why anything the Patriots have done is so much worse than anyone else.
> 
> Broncos? Cheated the salary cap and got caught illegally filming opponents
> Panthers?  Illegally tampered with game balls by heating them up on the sideline this past season
> Seahawks? PEDs
> Falcons? Illegally pumped in crowd noise, again, this past season
> Dolphins? Tampering
> Ravens? Deer antler spray
> Steelers?  Tomlin tripped Jacoby Jones on a kickoff return, on purpose. Oh, and steroids.
> Buffalo? Steroids
> Colts? PEDs, also allegedly pumped crowd noise into the RCA Dome during the 2006 AFC Championship
> Browns - TextGate
> Saints - BountyGate
> Redskins - salary cap violations and PEDs
> Cowboys - salary cap violations
> Jets?  This is the best one.  Spygate was Mangini's revenge because the Patriots threw a JETS EMPLOYEE out of their stadium for doing the EXACT. SAME. THING.
> 
> Etc etc etc goddamn etc ad nauseam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overpaying employees and "tampering" with coaches by negotiating with them to get them to move to another franchise are league rules not game rules.  Breaking a league rule is not the same breaking a rule on the field.  Though apparently the league prosecutes one more than the other.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that breaking league rules or game rules are the more egregious of the two?


----------



## Alex.

Their rings will be fashioned after this


----------



## Oldstyle

RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...



That's why I asked for clarification.  Because Spygate was about a league rule...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Their rings will be fashioned after this



this is a great post that should be advertised to their AFC east rivals,when they go on the road,those fans  can hold those up with signs saying superbowl rings.lol.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their rings will be fashioned after this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a great post that should be advertised to their AFC east rivals,when they go on the road,those fans  can hold those up with signs saying superbowl rings.lol.
Click to expand...


That's about as close to a ring as the Patriot's AFC East rivals are going to get any time soon...just saying...


----------



## RKMBrown

mack20 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if we just talk about every close game the Patriots had this year.  You know the ones where the advantage would have made a significant difference.  This not to even involve discussions regarding momentum of small victories have to the overall games, given that most games are tossups decided based on said momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you care about things like this for any team, or is it just when the Patriots supposedly do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sport.  Cheating in sports is to be lambasted, not defended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's a team in the league with a clean house and I'm not really sure why anything the Patriots have done is so much worse than anyone else.
> 
> Broncos? Cheated the salary cap and got caught illegally filming opponents
> Panthers?  Illegally tampered with game balls by heating them up on the sideline this past season
> Seahawks? PEDs
> Falcons? Illegally pumped in crowd noise, again, this past season
> Dolphins? Tampering
> Ravens? Deer antler spray
> Steelers?  Tomlin tripped Jacoby Jones on a kickoff return, on purpose. Oh, and steroids.
> Buffalo? Steroids
> Colts? PEDs, also allegedly pumped crowd noise into the RCA Dome during the 2006 AFC Championship
> Browns - TextGate
> Saints - BountyGate
> Redskins - salary cap violations and PEDs
> Cowboys - salary cap violations
> Jets?  This is the best one.  Spygate was Mangini's revenge because the Patriots threw a JETS EMPLOYEE out of their stadium for doing the EXACT. SAME. THING.
> 
> Etc etc etc goddamn etc ad nauseam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overpaying employees and "tampering" with coaches by negotiating with them to get them to move to another franchise are league rules not game rules.  Breaking a league rule is not the same breaking a rule on the field.  Though apparently the league prosecutes one more than the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that breaking league rules or game rules are the more egregious of the two?
Click to expand...

I'm saying negotiating with potential employee to offer him a job, is not the same as using stickem or bleeding air from a ball to improve the passing game.

If you can't tell the difference between a rule designed to make employees slaves of a team and a rule regarding on the field play.. yeah well here's your sign.


----------



## RKMBrown

mack20 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked for clarification.  Because Spygate was about a league rule...
Click to expand...

HUH? they were using tech to get the play calls... WTF are you talking about?

Yes a rule designed to limit the amount of MONEY A MAN MAKES FOR A LIVING.  Is not the same as a rule regarding on the field play.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked for clarification.  Because Spygate was about a league rule...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUH? they were using tech to get the play calls... WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Yes a rule designed to limit the amount of MONEY A MAN MAKES FOR A LIVING.  Is not the same as a rule regarding on the field play.
Click to expand...


The salary cap is about trying to keep parity in the game...so that rich big market teams can't scoop up all the high cost free agents.  So when a team violates salary cap rules how are they not cheating the system that's been set up?  In my estimation that's a much bigger violation of the rules then videotaping from an unapproved position as opposed to an approved position.


----------



## Oldstyle

And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.



They all suffer from delusional hatred.    Bunch of nutters.  Lol.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked for clarification.  Because Spygate was about a league rule...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUH? they were using tech to get the play calls... WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Yes a rule designed to limit the amount of MONEY A MAN MAKES FOR A LIVING.  Is not the same as a rule regarding on the field play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The salary cap is about trying to keep parity in the game...so that rich big market teams can't scoop up all the high cost free agents.  So when a team violates salary cap rules how are they not cheating the system that's been set up?  In my estimation that's a much bigger violation of the rules then videotaping from an unapproved position as opposed to an approved position.
Click to expand...

BS.  The rule is to artificially limit the amount of pay the owners have to shovel out. How'd you like to have your salary capped by a monopoly on your profession?  Parity my ass.

As for the video taping thing... yeah and the nixon tapes were just innocent guys taping from an unapproved location as opposed to an approved location.  ROFL


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.


You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.

When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all suffer from delusional hatred.    Bunch of nutters.  Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

every one of the pats AFC titles and superbowl wins in the Belicheat era,need to have asterisks next to them.their first superbowl win beyond a doubt needs to have on just as much as this last one the fact they benefitted from the bullshit tuck rule,easily the worst call in any playoff game ever in NFL history.

Had that game been in Oakland,no way in hell would those refs have been cowards and invented that bullshit rule,they were just afraid of getting out of boston alive had they made the correct call that it was a fumble.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> RKM seems to think that a team who breaks salary cap rules enabling them to put a player on the field who otherwise wouldn't be there, is somehow less guilty of breaking the rules then a team who videotapes their opponents from the sidelines instead of from a fixed position above the field.  It's a tough sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I asked for clarification.  Because Spygate was about a league rule...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUH? they were using tech to get the play calls... WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Yes a rule designed to limit the amount of MONEY A MAN MAKES FOR A LIVING.  Is not the same as a rule regarding on the field play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The salary cap is about trying to keep parity in the game...so that rich big market teams can't scoop up all the high cost free agents.  So when a team violates salary cap rules how are they not cheating the system that's been set up?  In my estimation that's a much bigger violation of the rules then videotaping from an unapproved position as opposed to an approved position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS.  The rule is to artificially limit the amount of pay the owners have to shovel out. How'd you like to have your salary capped by a monopoly on your profession?  Parity my ass.
> 
> As for the video taping thing... yeah and the nixon tapes were just innocent guys taping from an unapproved location as opposed to an approved location.  ROFL
Click to expand...


I would *LOVE* to have my salary "capped" at the level of the average NFL player!  I would also *LOVE *to have a guaranteed contract where I got paid no matter how badly I performed!  If that is your definition of "'slavery" then sign me up!

I have no idea what your reference to the Nixon tapes have to do with the NFL rules on taping.  Do you?  The fact of the matter is that the NFL rules border on the absurd when you *CAN* take as many still pictures of an opponent's side line from where ever you care to shoot from as you want...but you aren't allowed to record with a video camera, unless it's from a certain location.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> every one of the pats AFC titles and superbowl wins in the Belicheat era,need to have asterisks next to them.their first superbowl win beyond a doubt needs to have on just as much as this last one the fact they benefitted from the bullshit tuck rule,easily the worst call in any playoff game ever in NFL history.
> 
> Had that game been in Oakland,no way in hell would those refs have been cowards and invented that bullshit rule,they were just afraid of getting out of boston alive had they made the correct call that it was a fumble.



So now you're claiming the refs "invented" the tuck rule so that they could placate the New England fans?  You're not all that bright...are you?

Oh, and just so you know...Foxboro Stadium is nowhere near Boston!  It's actually rather close to Rhode Island's border.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
Click to expand...



Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from you trollstyle.


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> every one of the pats AFC titles and superbowl wins in the Belicheat era,need to have asterisks next to them.their first superbowl win beyond a doubt needs to have on just as much as this last one the fact they benefitted from the bullshit tuck rule,easily the worst call in any playoff game ever in NFL history.
> 
> Had that game been in Oakland,no way in hell would those refs have been cowards and invented that bullshit rule,they were just afraid of getting out of boston alive had they made the correct call that it was a fumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming the refs "invented" the tuck rule so that they could placate the New England fans?  You're not all that bright...are you?
> 
> Oh, and just so you know...Foxboro Stadium is nowhere near Boston!  It's actually rather close to Rhode Island's border.
Click to expand...


Has 9/11 ever seemed particularly intelligent to you?  Pretty amazing how those refs invented the tuck rule right then and there...even though it was called AGAINST the Patriots when they played the Jets earlier that exact. same. season. 

One thing I've found that seems to apply pretty much across the board is that the more dedicated a Patriot hater a person is, the less rational they become. Completely driven by emotions over facts, and generally not that intelligent. 

For example: I watched the Super Bowl sitting next to a group of Seahawks "fans" (only one of them seemed legit to me, hence the quotes). There was one guy in particular who was unbearably obnoxious.  Every time the Patriots scored he started a "cheaters" chant. However, we had the following arguments:

Him: the Patriots are cheaters!!
Me: sure you should be throwing stones when you're rooting for the Seahawks? With Carroll as the coach and the PED use? 
Him: what are PEDs?  And Carroll doesn't matter because he cheated in college and he's never been caught in the NFL. 

Him: no other team in the NFL has been caught and fined for cheating in the past 10 years!  Just the Patriots!
Me: the Broncos were fined for videotaping from the sideline in 2010. 
Him: I don't think so. 
Me: here's the article that says so
Him: I don't care about any article, I don't believe that that happened. 


Sadly, this level of idiocy is not rare when discussing the Pats.  This thread is basically proof of that.


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> every one of the pats AFC titles and superbowl wins in the Belicheat era,need to have asterisks next to them.their first superbowl win beyond a doubt needs to have on just as much as this last one the fact they benefitted from the bullshit tuck rule,easily the worst call in any playoff game ever in NFL history.
> 
> Had that game been in Oakland,no way in hell would those refs have been cowards and invented that bullshit rule,they were just afraid of getting out of boston alive had they made the correct call that it was a fumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming the refs "invented" the tuck rule so that they could placate the New England fans?  You're not all that bright...are you?
> 
> Oh, and just so you know...Foxboro Stadium is nowhere near Boston!  It's actually rather close to Rhode Island's border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has 9/11 ever seemed particularly intelligent to you?  Pretty amazing how those refs invented the tuck rule right then and there...even though it was called AGAINST the Patriots when they played the Jets earlier that exact. same. season.
> 
> One thing I've found that seems to apply pretty much across the board is that the more dedicated a Patriot hater a person is, the less rational they become. Completely driven by emotions over facts, and generally not that intelligent.
> 
> For example: I watched the Super Bowl sitting next to a group of Seahawks "fans" (only one of them seemed legit to me, hence the quotes). There was one guy in particular who was unbearably obnoxious.  Every time the Patriots scored he started a "cheaters" chant. However, we had the following arguments:
> 
> Him: the Patriots are cheaters!!
> Me: sure you should be throwing stones when you're rooting for the Seahawks? With Carroll as the coach and the PED use?
> Him: what are PEDs?  And Carroll doesn't matter because he cheated in college and he's never been caught in the NFL.
> 
> Him: no other team in the NFL has been caught and fined for cheating in the past 10 years!  Just the Patriots!
> Me: the Broncos were fined for videotaping from the sideline in 2010.
> Him: I don't think so.
> Me: here's the article that says so
> Him: I don't care about any article, I don't believe that that happened.
> 
> 
> Sadly, this level of idiocy is not rare when discussing the Pats.  This thread is basically proof of that.
Click to expand...


Well, when you're starting a discussion with someone who REALLY thinks that 9/11 was an "inside job" then you shouldn't be shocked that they're not the sharpest tool in the shed!


----------



## Dot Com

cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised



Professional sports has the same "issues" as society, Sparky.  Deal with it!

So did you want to spill the beans about what team YOU'RE a fan of?  Or are you still hoping to avoid answering that question?


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised



Yeah, most of us don't watch football for the personalities.  We watch for the game.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
Click to expand...

Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
Click to expand...


What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?

What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?

You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
Click to expand...

Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised




You forgot to mention murder.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention murder.
Click to expand...

thats right. Thanks for reminding me. That oner gang banger that the high brow league employed.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheating, wife beating and you people are still "fans"  Color me surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats right. Thanks for reminding me. That oner gang banger that the high brow league employed.
Click to expand...


Yeah man, Ray Lewis is a piece of work huh?


----------



## Dot Com

now that you mention it shitstain I wasn't talking about that guy. More recent.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dottie's not going to find fault with Ray Lewis...the Raven's are Dottie's team!  That's why Dottie hates the Patriots so much.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And calling players making millions a year "slaves" of teams is an amusing concept, RKM.
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
Click to expand...


Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> now that you mention it shitstain I wasn't talking about that guy. More recent.



Interesting.  If we're talking about the integrity of the league why wouldn't we talk about the murderer who's team stood by him and who continued to be employed in the NFL after he killed people?


----------



## Oldstyle

Or why wouldn't Dottie be bringing up Ray Rice who likes to punch out his women?  Oh, that's right...he played for Dottie's team!


----------



## Dot Com

you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.



"Social misfits"?  You mean...like the kind of person who would have enough time and lack of a social life to amass 31k posts on a message board?


----------



## Dot Com

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Social misfits"?  You mean...like the kind of person who would have enough time and lack of a social life to amass 31k posts on a message board?
Click to expand...

playing whack a mole w/ all you tards aint easy. Never claimed it was either.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Social misfits"?  You mean...like the kind of person who would have enough time and lack of a social life to amass 31k posts on a message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playing whack a mole w/ all you tards aint easy. Never claimed it was either.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, it's very impressive that you spend a disturbing amount of time arguing with strangers on the Internet. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Social misfits"?  You mean...like the kind of person who would have enough time and lack of a social life to amass 31k posts on a message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playing whack a mole w/ all you tards aint easy. Never claimed it was either.
Click to expand...


"Shitstain"..."tards"...you're turning into a rather foul mouthed little liberal there, Dottie!  I've always thought that was a sure sign of someone losing an argument...what do you think?


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you losers seriously need to get lives. The NFL depends on social misfits like you to watch every one of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Social misfits"?  You mean...like the kind of person who would have enough time and lack of a social life to amass 31k posts on a message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playing whack a mole w/ all you tards aint easy. Never claimed it was either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, it's very impressive that you spend a disturbing amount of time arguing with strangers on the Internet. Very impressive indeed.
Click to expand...


It would be even more impressive if Dottie argued a bit better...


----------



## Dot Com

you all are a bunch of slack- jawed, faggots. Get up out of your chairs and do something once in a while instead of watching sports on TeeVee.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> you all are a bunch of slack- jawed, faggots. Get up out of your chairs and do something once in a while instead of watching sports on TeeVee.



Awww, Dottie you're so sweet.  Hey Oldstyle, I think he likes us!


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> you all are a bunch of slack- jawed, faggots. Get up out of your chairs and do something once in a while instead of watching sports on TeeVee.



Goodness, now you're turning homophobic as well, Dottie?  Whatever happened to political correctness in the Progressive movement!!!

I would suspect that I've done more activities in my lifetime than you can even imagine...

And my jaw's rather firm thanks...


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You or someone else referenced collusion. For example, like back when the dolphins negotiated to hire Shula. Pretty sure Shula was only making thousands not millions.
> 
> When a player or coach is "locked" into working for a team or not working at all in their profession by a monopoly... hell yes that's a form of enslavement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
Click to expand...

Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players and coaches sign multi-million dollar guaranteed contracts to be "locked" into working for a team.  I hear very few coaches complaining about how they being "enslaved".  I WISH I had a job where if I was terrible and got let go...my employers would still have to pay me the balance of a multi-million dollar contract while I hit the golf course!
> 
> 
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
Click to expand...


"Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown

What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, I seem to have shut your exaggerating ass up...


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all coaches get millions... but they do like to force all coaches to sign contracts.  Apparently you are good with monopolies so long as you get paid well.  What about monopolies that screw people by paying them minimum wages?  You good with that too?  I mean, essentially you have agreed that you want everyone to be a slut slave and we are just negotiating the amount that is sufficient to make you get on your knees right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
Click to expand...

Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, I seem to have shut your exaggerating ass up...


You talking to me?  I'm not fully retired yet.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What NFL coach do know that's NOT getting millions?
> 
> What NFL coach, player or even staff member is getting screwed with minimum wages?
> 
> You don't even have a point to argue at this juncture...do you?  You're just trying to bluster your way out of this ridiculous stance you've taken that people in the National Football League are "slaves".
> 
> 
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
Click to expand...


So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?

What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?


----------



## Dot Com

off-topic assclowns!!!


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every team has dozens of coaches.  Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?
> 
> What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?
Click to expand...

No, I'm explaining that not all NFL coaches nor all NFL players are paid millions as you claimed.  Further I'm explaining that the reason some are paid more is because NFL rules on collusion and pay were broken.  Further I explained the difference between on the field rules and the rules designed to enslave the players and coaches, that you claimed were the same.  Apparently you think enslavement requires chains and whips.


----------



## RKMBrown

Dot Com said:


> off-topic assclowns!!!


We are discussing the rules the patriots broke.  I'd say that's on topic.


----------



## Truthseeker420

mudwhistle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they're the Democrats' team. Liberal North Easterners. They're expected to cheat.
Click to expand...

 
Wow ! Democrats own you. you can't even comment on a sports thread without showing your butthurt.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Dot Com said:


>


----------



## Dot Com

RKMBrown said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> off-topic assclowns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are discussing the rules the patriots broke.  I'd say that's on topic.
Click to expand...

oh ok. IDK if theres enough bandwidth to discuss all their rule breaking


----------



## ChrisL

Are you losers still crying?    The Pats are the champions!    Weep, suckers.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he made $25 a week as an entry level "gopher" for Ted Marchibroda in 1975.  So tell me what the average salary is for an NFL coach or assistant coach these days, RKM?  Who's being subjected to "slave" wages?  When I was in college I lived in a house with 3 Graduate Assistant football coaches for the University of Massachusetts.  They got tuition and a meal plan.  That's it!  No pay at all.  One of those guys went on to be an NFL head coach and his "slave contract" for that was a 4 year $11,000,000 deal.  Your claim that coaches don't get paid in the NFL is laughably false.  They get paid A LOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?
> 
> What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm explaining that not all NFL coaches nor all NFL players are paid millions as you claimed.  Further I'm explaining that the reason some are paid more is because NFL rules on collusion and pay were broken.  Further I explained the difference between on the field rules and the rules designed to enslave the players and coaches, that you claimed were the same.  Apparently you think enslavement requires chains and whips.
Click to expand...


I don't think you understand how "collusion" works, RKM!  If the owners were in collusion it would lead to lower pay for players and coaches...not higher.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link where I said coaches don't get paid in the NFL.  Or shut up your little lying ass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?
> 
> What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm explaining that not all NFL coaches nor all NFL players are paid millions as you claimed.  Further I'm explaining that the reason some are paid more is because NFL rules on collusion and pay were broken.  Further I explained the difference between on the field rules and the rules designed to enslave the players and coaches, that you claimed were the same.  Apparently you think enslavement requires chains and whips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how "collusion" works, RKM!  If the owners were in collusion it would lead to lower pay for players and coaches...not higher.
Click to expand...

You referenced the dolphins tampering, which was a reference to them shopping for Shula pre-merger.  Maybe the reason you are disagreeing with me, is your lack of knowledge about the subject.   Just knowing someone does not make you educated.

Wrt. collusion, the teams colluded to set the limit on pay for players, you can't be so ignorant so as to believe the cap on player salary is to increase player salary.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Every team has dozens of coaches. Most don't make that much money. For example, Bill Belichick made $50 per week as an NFL assistant coach in 1970." RKMBrown
> 
> What was you point there, RKM?  That the NFL doesn't pay it's coaches well?  That isn't the case.  Coaches in the NFL get paid a lot of money!
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?
> 
> What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm explaining that not all NFL coaches nor all NFL players are paid millions as you claimed.  Further I'm explaining that the reason some are paid more is because NFL rules on collusion and pay were broken.  Further I explained the difference between on the field rules and the rules designed to enslave the players and coaches, that you claimed were the same.  Apparently you think enslavement requires chains and whips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how "collusion" works, RKM!  If the owners were in collusion it would lead to lower pay for players and coaches...not higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You referenced the dolphins tampering, which was a reference to them shopping for Shula pre-merger.  Maybe the reason you are disagreeing with me, is your lack of knowledge about the subject.   Just knowing someone does not make you educated.
> 
> Wrt. collusion, the teams colluded to set the limit on pay for players, you can't be so ignorant so as to believe the cap on player salary is to increase player salary.
Click to expand...


I did not reference the Dolphins tampering...that was someone else.  Nor did I ever state that the salary cap was designed to increase player salaries.  While it's quite obvious that one byproduct of the salary cap is lower salaries for players the main intent of the cap is to provide league parity.  It's set up the way it is so rich, large market teams simply can't buy up all the best free agents.

But forget all that...I thought we were discussing coaches salaries?  How have the owners "colluded" to set those?  Yet you repeatedly refer to them as being "slaves".  

As for knowing something about the subject of football?  I happened to have had two friends from my college days that became football coaches...one in college and one in college and then the pros.  It gives me a bit more insight into what the life of a coach is about than you obviously have.


----------



## Oldstyle

And it's obvious that you still don't grasp the meaning of the word collusion...


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which came first... "collusion" or paying them well.  IOW there is a SIGNIFICANT different between cheating wrt. rules that limit salary and cheating on the field.  One is in regard to limits on pay the other is in regard to limits on actions on the field.  You said, cheating is cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're admitting that coaches in the NFL are in fact paid well?
> 
> What I said is that it's hard to make a distinction between teams cheating with the salary cap to put players on the field that would otherwise not be there...and a team videotaping from an unapproved location.  Why is one cheating in your mind but the other not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm explaining that not all NFL coaches nor all NFL players are paid millions as you claimed.  Further I'm explaining that the reason some are paid more is because NFL rules on collusion and pay were broken.  Further I explained the difference between on the field rules and the rules designed to enslave the players and coaches, that you claimed were the same.  Apparently you think enslavement requires chains and whips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how "collusion" works, RKM!  If the owners were in collusion it would lead to lower pay for players and coaches...not higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You referenced the dolphins tampering, which was a reference to them shopping for Shula pre-merger.  Maybe the reason you are disagreeing with me, is your lack of knowledge about the subject.   Just knowing someone does not make you educated.
> 
> Wrt. collusion, the teams colluded to set the limit on pay for players, you can't be so ignorant so as to believe the cap on player salary is to increase player salary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not reference the Dolphins tampering...that was someone else.  Nor did I ever state that the salary cap was designed to increase player salaries.  While it's quite obvious that one byproduct of the salary cap is lower salaries for players the main intent of the cap is to provide league parity.  It's set up the way it is so rich, large market teams simply can't buy up all the best free agents.
> 
> But forget all that...I thought we were discussing coaches salaries?  How have the owners "colluded" to set those?  Yet you repeatedly refer to them as being "slaves".
> 
> As for knowing something about the subject of football?  I happened to have had two friends from my college days that became football coaches...one in college and one in college and then the pros.  It gives me a bit more insight into what the life of a coach is about than you obviously have.
Click to expand...

Which part is confusing you, the part about tampering rules being the rules set to limit coach salaries, or the part about collusion being what owners are doing to limit player salaries?


----------



## Oldstyle

How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches. 

As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!


They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?

How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
Click to expand...


So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
Click to expand...

For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.

EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
Click to expand...


So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.

Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
Click to expand...

You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?

What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary? 

I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
Click to expand...


Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.  

The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.


----------



## RKMBrown

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
Click to expand...


ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...  players should be happy they have a salary cap... if they don't like it they can just leave the country.


----------



## ChrisL

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
Click to expand...


The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have the NFL owners colluded to limit coach salaries?  There are no rules in effect to limit salaries to coaches.
> 
> As for the limiting of player salaries?  The NFL and the NFL Players Association negotiate between them how much money will be paid to the players.  The NFL Players Association understands that the salary cap's main purpose is to provide competitive balance in the league, not keep players in "slavery", something you can't seem to grasp.  If you look at the average player salary since the salary cap was established...players are making much more money NOW than they ever were before it was put into play.  Why?  Because the Players Association negotiated that for them...along with retirement benefits that never existed before.  As of 2009 the AVERAGE NFL player was making over a million dollars a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
Click to expand...


As long as you "cap" it at 1.1 million, RKM with great benefits...I'm just fine with that!


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> They colluded by agreeing on the tampering law, how many times do I have to explain this to you?
> 
> How does the players union colluding with the owners to limit salary tell you that there is no colluding to limit salaries of the players? Do you have any idea how silly that sounds?  There are a great many players that don't make millions of dollars a year.  Your use of the term average is to justify limiting player salaries is ludicrous and insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you "cap" it at 1.1 million, RKM with great benefits...I'm just fine with that!
Click to expand...

IOW we're established what you are, and set your price.


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm someone who grasps that paying someone millions and giving then great benefits is NOT enslaving them?  Duh?


----------



## Rakesh11

Hi, the best and informative information related super bowl ring, championship ring and custom championship ring- Championship Ring Custom Championship Ring World Series Rings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the Players Union is also "colluding" with the NFL owners?  Why would they do that?  Do you have any idea how stupid you come across when you make a statement like that?  You seem to think that any negotiation equates to collusion.  That isn't the case.  The NFL Players Union has negotiated in such a way that the average NFL player now is making so much more than players were thirty years ago that it isn't even funny.  Back in 1982 the average player salary was a little more than $90,000.  Today it is more than $1,000,000.  That has to be the worst example of "collusion" I've ever heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...  players should be happy they have a salary cap... if they don't like it they can just leave the country.
Click to expand...


amen to that.Tom Brady and Bill Beliecheat will go down in history being remembered in the same breath as Barry Bonds,Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,and Roger Clemons.players who had to cheat to set records and achieve greatness.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> For money, duh!  Why do you think they wouldn't do that?  Do you have any idea how naive and condescending you come across with nearly every statement you make?  You seem to think that every negotiation is done with zero collusion.  That isn't the case, except in fantasy land where unicorns live.
> 
> EVERYONE IS MAKING MORE TODAY THAN THEY DID THIRTY YEARS AGO. It's called inflation.  1982 was THIRTY THREE years ago old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
Click to expand...


I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a tenfold increase in wages is due to inflation?  Is that what you're now claiming?  Let's see...the inflation rate since 1982 is 2.81% so a dollar in 1982 would have the same buying power as $2.50 now.
> 
> Care to try again, Sparky?  If the average players salary had increased at the rate of inflation then the average NFL player would now be making $225,000.  Instead they are making $1,100,000.  Gee...those poor "enslaved" players!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
Click to expand...


Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still talking about averages.  Does that make you sleep well at night?
> 
> What makes you god that you feel the need to set another man's salary or poke at it and tell him he's making enough and should be happy to be limited by a monopoly on his salary?
> 
> I think you have too much money you don't mind if I set a cap on your income do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?

You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.  

BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.  

I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look you are wrong.  There is no "collusion."  They all negotiate for salary caps, etc.  The players have a union that makes sure they get a fair deal.  These are guys that make between hundreds of thousands of dollars and millions of dollars.  They are NOT being taken advantage of, that is for sure.    This whole argument is just stupid beyond belief.
> 
> The Patriots won the Superbowl.  Deal with it.  It's a goddamn sport that was created for entertainment purposes.  You people are just sucking ALL the FUN out of it with your incessant whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
Click to expand...


Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.  

Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
Click to expand...


So what!  That is the nature of our sport.  "What if" is what it is about.  You are whining just as much if not more about me just reliving the moment and describing the events.  What is the matter?  Why the reluctance to look honestly at the play?  It won't take away Tommy boi's ring so stop your belly aching.

See...THAT is why the Hawks will destroy you punks in this coming season.  You babies are too emotional and the Hawks are more pragmatic.  We will learn from that play as well as the lucky ones.  Yes there is a lesson in concentrating on the ball until the play is over as evidenced in Kearse's reception.


Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
Click to expand...




Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL fair deal... bunch of cheaters won the superbowl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
Click to expand...


The Seahawks have made it to two Super Bowls in a row in the last two years.  The Pats one.  I guess by your way of thinking that means that Carroll and Wilson are twice as smart and worked twice as hard as the Patriots.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!  That is the nature of our sport.  "What if" is what it is about.  You are whining just as much if not more about me just reliving the moment and describing the events.  What is the matter?  Why the reluctance to look honestly at the play?  It won't take away Tommy boi's ring so stop your belly aching.
> 
> See...THAT is why the Hawks will destroy you punks in this coming season.  You babies are too emotional and the Hawks are more pragmatic.  We will learn from that play as well as the lucky ones.  Yes there is a lesson in concentrating on the ball until the play is over as evidenced in Kearse's reception.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are the official Superbowl winners.  Get used to it.  They will probably be contenders next year too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks have made it to two Super Bowls in a row in the last two years.  The Pats one.  I guess by your way of thinking that means that Carroll and Wilson are twice as smart and worked twice as hard as the Patriots.
Click to expand...


"In Brady's 13 full seasons as a starter (he missed nearly all of 2008 with a torn ACL),[4][5] the Patriots have earned six trips to the Super Bowl, winning four. Brady has won three Super Bowl MVP awards, two league MVP awards (2007, 2010), has been selected to ten Pro Bowls, and has led the Patriots to more division titles than any other quarterback in NFL history, with twelve. Brady is fifth on the all time list for career passing yards and fifth for career touchdown passes. His career postseason record is 21–8; his playoff win total is the most in NFL history. He helped set the record for the longest consecutive win streak in NFL history with 21 straight wins over two seasons (2003–2004). He also set the record for most consecutive playoff wins with 10, and in 2007 led the Patriots to the first undefeated regular season since the institution of the 16-game schedule. He has thrown for more passing yards and touchdowns than any quarterback in NFL postseason history, and has the sixth highest career passer rating of all time (95.9) among quarterbacks with at least 1,500 career passing attempts."

"Belichick has coached the Patriots to six Super Bowl appearances: victories in Super Bowls XXXVI, XXXVIII, XXXIX, and XLIX, and losses in Super Bowls XLII and XLVI. He was named the AP NFL Coach of the Year for the 2003, 2007, and 2010 seasons. Belichick is the NFL's longest-tenured active head coach and currently is fifth in regular season coaching wins in the NFL at 211, and first in playoff coaching wins with 22."

With all due respect, Huggy...it's great that you're a fan of your team but neither Peter Carroll nor Russell Wilson should be included in the same discussion as Brady and Belichick until Seattle accomplishes more than one Super Bowl victory.  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

And accusing Bill Belichick of being too emotional is pretty funny stuff...really...


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!  That is the nature of our sport.  "What if" is what it is about.  You are whining just as much if not more about me just reliving the moment and describing the events.  What is the matter?  Why the reluctance to look honestly at the play?  It won't take away Tommy boi's ring so stop your belly aching.
> 
> See...THAT is why the Hawks will destroy you punks in this coming season.  You babies are too emotional and the Hawks are more pragmatic.  We will learn from that play as well as the lucky ones.  Yes there is a lesson in concentrating on the ball until the play is over as evidenced in Kearse's reception.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it back.  My Seahawks are loading up for being there too.  This time it won't come down to one lucky play.  I see a similar result to the SB with the Broncos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks have made it to two Super Bowls in a row in the last two years.  The Pats one.  I guess by your way of thinking that means that Carroll and Wilson are twice as smart and worked twice as hard as the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In Brady's 13 full seasons as a starter (he missed nearly all of 2008 with a torn ACL),[4][5] the Patriots have earned six trips to the Super Bowl, winning four. Brady has won three Super Bowl MVP awards, two league MVP awards (2007, 2010), has been selected to ten Pro Bowls, and has led the Patriots to more division titles than any other quarterback in NFL history, with twelve. Brady is fifth on the all time list for career passing yards and fifth for career touchdown passes. His career postseason record is 21–8; his playoff win total is the most in NFL history. He helped set the record for the longest consecutive win streak in NFL history with 21 straight wins over two seasons (2003–2004). He also set the record for most consecutive playoff wins with 10, and in 2007 led the Patriots to the first undefeated regular season since the institution of the 16-game schedule. He has thrown for more passing yards and touchdowns than any quarterback in NFL postseason history, and has the sixth highest career passer rating of all time (95.9) among quarterbacks with at least 1,500 career passing attempts."
> 
> "Belichick has coached the Patriots to six Super Bowl appearances: victories in Super Bowls XXXVI, XXXVIII, XXXIX, and XLIX, and losses in Super Bowls XLII and XLVI. He was named the AP NFL Coach of the Year for the 2003, 2007, and 2010 seasons. Belichick is the NFL's longest-tenured active head coach and currently is fifth in regular season coaching wins in the NFL at 211, and first in playoff coaching wins with 22."
> 
> With all due respect, Huggy...it's great that you're a fan of your team but neither Peter Carroll nor Russell Wilson should be included in the same discussion as Brady and Belichick until Seattle accomplishes more than one Super Bowl victory.  Just saying...
Click to expand...


The Pats barely won in Feb = Seattle barely lost.  The Seahawks were a scosh short of two consecutive SB wins.  There was no beat down like the Hawks did to the Broncos.  Carroll's reign will speak for it's self.  The Hawks are already better on offense with the addition of Graham.  Unless Seattle didn't learn from the depletion at DB for the playoffs I see another SB appearance as almost a certainty.  The NFC West is in tatters with the exception of the Seahawks. That translates to another HFA in this season's playoffs.  I expect Carroll to get ahead early in the eight division games and sit the LOB and other key players as much as possible. If Graham pans out I expect a shift from an emphasis on depending on the defense to win us games.  If I'm right Offensive TOP will become a priority.  Carroll is still working on his "Win Forever" formula.  Being as healthy as possible at the end of the regular schedule in the critical areas will become a reality this season and going forward.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!  That is the nature of our sport.  "What if" is what it is about.  You are whining just as much if not more about me just reliving the moment and describing the events.  What is the matter?  Why the reluctance to look honestly at the play?  It won't take away Tommy boi's ring so stop your belly aching.
> 
> See...THAT is why the Hawks will destroy you punks in this coming season.  You babies are too emotional and the Hawks are more pragmatic.  We will learn from that play as well as the lucky ones.  Yes there is a lesson in concentrating on the ball until the play is over as evidenced in Kearse's reception.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude the "lucky play" was the catch that was made to get the Seahawks knocking on the door for a touchdown!  The play that Butler made on the interception was not luck at all...it was anticipation of what Seattle was going to do and great reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks have made it to two Super Bowls in a row in the last two years.  The Pats one.  I guess by your way of thinking that means that Carroll and Wilson are twice as smart and worked twice as hard as the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In Brady's 13 full seasons as a starter (he missed nearly all of 2008 with a torn ACL),[4][5] the Patriots have earned six trips to the Super Bowl, winning four. Brady has won three Super Bowl MVP awards, two league MVP awards (2007, 2010), has been selected to ten Pro Bowls, and has led the Patriots to more division titles than any other quarterback in NFL history, with twelve. Brady is fifth on the all time list for career passing yards and fifth for career touchdown passes. His career postseason record is 21–8; his playoff win total is the most in NFL history. He helped set the record for the longest consecutive win streak in NFL history with 21 straight wins over two seasons (2003–2004). He also set the record for most consecutive playoff wins with 10, and in 2007 led the Patriots to the first undefeated regular season since the institution of the 16-game schedule. He has thrown for more passing yards and touchdowns than any quarterback in NFL postseason history, and has the sixth highest career passer rating of all time (95.9) among quarterbacks with at least 1,500 career passing attempts."
> 
> "Belichick has coached the Patriots to six Super Bowl appearances: victories in Super Bowls XXXVI, XXXVIII, XXXIX, and XLIX, and losses in Super Bowls XLII and XLVI. He was named the AP NFL Coach of the Year for the 2003, 2007, and 2010 seasons. Belichick is the NFL's longest-tenured active head coach and currently is fifth in regular season coaching wins in the NFL at 211, and first in playoff coaching wins with 22."
> 
> With all due respect, Huggy...it's great that you're a fan of your team but neither Peter Carroll nor Russell Wilson should be included in the same discussion as Brady and Belichick until Seattle accomplishes more than one Super Bowl victory.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats barely won in Feb = Seattle barely lost.  The Seahawks were a scosh short of two consecutive SB wins.  There was no beat down like the Hawks did to the Broncos.  Carroll's reign will speak for it's self.  The Hawks are already better on offense with the addition of Graham.  Unless Seattle didn't learn from the depletion at DB for the playoffs I see another SB appearance as almost a certainty.  The NFC West is in tatters with the exception of the Seahawks. That translates to another HFA in this season's playoffs.  I expect Carroll to get ahead early in the eight division games and sit the LOB and other key players as much as possible. If Graham pans out I expect a shift from an emphasis on depending on the defense to win us games.  If I'm right Offensive TOP will become a priority.  Carroll is still working on his "Win Forever" formula.  Being as healthy as possible at the end of the regular schedule in the critical areas will become a reality this season and going forward.
Click to expand...


In the era of salary caps and free agency one of the hardest things to do in professional sports is to sustain dominance in the NFL.  The truth of the matter is that most teams are one or two key injuries from not only not winning the Super Bowl but from not making it to the playoffs.  If you think a Super Bowl appearance is a "certainty" for *ANY* team all I can say is that you're either naive or not that bright.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!  That is the nature of our sport.  "What if" is what it is about.  You are whining just as much if not more about me just reliving the moment and describing the events.  What is the matter?  Why the reluctance to look honestly at the play?  It won't take away Tommy boi's ring so stop your belly aching.
> 
> See...THAT is why the Hawks will destroy you punks in this coming season.  You babies are too emotional and the Hawks are more pragmatic.  We will learn from that play as well as the lucky ones.  Yes there is a lesson in concentrating on the ball until the play is over as evidenced in Kearse's reception.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  See I just started watching the NFL this season and I don't have a clue how to analyze how a play gets broken down.  I've seen Wilson, Carroll, Bevell, and a host of so called proffessionals .. AKA experts explain it but you are probably the board go-to-guy in these matters...eh?
> 
> You mean the Kearse reception or the Lynch run?  Or do you mean the Lane broken wrist that allowed that POS to pretend he was an NFL LOB DB?  That was pure luck for Brady...eh?  Tommy boi would have been shit outta luck if he was playing against an LOB that wasn't to a man seriously injured.  OR the Pats luck that Lockette was attempting the catch?  My sister would have made a better play for the ball than Lockette did.
> 
> BTW Kearse has made NUMEROUS circus catches as a U of W Husky and a Seahawk.  He has an amazing ability to concentrate on the ball.
> 
> I seriously hope the Pats make it to the SB this season.  The Hawks won't be all hacked up in the D Secondary as the Seahawks don't repeat mistakes.  There will be no last second chances for Tommy boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Sparky?  Brady wasn't on the field for a "last second chance"!  He was sitting on the sidelines.  The Kearse catch was the epitome of luck because Butler broke up that pass and it just happened to hit someone else and land on top of Kearse who was flat on his back on the ground.  The Butler interception wasn't luck at all...because of great coaching that had put him in that same situation...he recognized the formation...knew where the Seahawks were going to go with the ball...and beat his man to the spot.  That's an undrafted free agent from a school nobody's even heard of making that play!  That's the brilliance of Bill Belichick.  He goes out and gets the Butlers, the Bradys, the Edelmans and turns them into champion caliber players.  THAT is why the Patriots excel!  Not because they are lucky.  Because they're smarter than your coaches and they work harder than your coaches.
> 
> Injuries are a part of the game.  Butler wasn't even a starter and he made the play that saved the Super Bowl for the Patriots.  Too bad the backups for the Seahawks weren't as good as the backups for the Patriots.  If they were...you wouldn't be here whining about "Tommy boi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Seahawks have made it to two Super Bowls in a row in the last two years.  The Pats one.  I guess by your way of thinking that means that Carroll and Wilson are twice as smart and worked twice as hard as the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In Brady's 13 full seasons as a starter (he missed nearly all of 2008 with a torn ACL),[4][5] the Patriots have earned six trips to the Super Bowl, winning four. Brady has won three Super Bowl MVP awards, two league MVP awards (2007, 2010), has been selected to ten Pro Bowls, and has led the Patriots to more division titles than any other quarterback in NFL history, with twelve. Brady is fifth on the all time list for career passing yards and fifth for career touchdown passes. His career postseason record is 21–8; his playoff win total is the most in NFL history. He helped set the record for the longest consecutive win streak in NFL history with 21 straight wins over two seasons (2003–2004). He also set the record for most consecutive playoff wins with 10, and in 2007 led the Patriots to the first undefeated regular season since the institution of the 16-game schedule. He has thrown for more passing yards and touchdowns than any quarterback in NFL postseason history, and has the sixth highest career passer rating of all time (95.9) among quarterbacks with at least 1,500 career passing attempts."
> 
> "Belichick has coached the Patriots to six Super Bowl appearances: victories in Super Bowls XXXVI, XXXVIII, XXXIX, and XLIX, and losses in Super Bowls XLII and XLVI. He was named the AP NFL Coach of the Year for the 2003, 2007, and 2010 seasons. Belichick is the NFL's longest-tenured active head coach and currently is fifth in regular season coaching wins in the NFL at 211, and first in playoff coaching wins with 22."
> 
> With all due respect, Huggy...it's great that you're a fan of your team but neither Peter Carroll nor Russell Wilson should be included in the same discussion as Brady and Belichick until Seattle accomplishes more than one Super Bowl victory.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats barely won in Feb = Seattle barely lost.  The Seahawks were a scosh short of two consecutive SB wins.  There was no beat down like the Hawks did to the Broncos.  Carroll's reign will speak for it's self.  The Hawks are already better on offense with the addition of Graham.  Unless Seattle didn't learn from the depletion at DB for the playoffs I see another SB appearance as almost a certainty.  The NFC West is in tatters with the exception of the Seahawks. That translates to another HFA in this season's playoffs.  I expect Carroll to get ahead early in the eight division games and sit the LOB and other key players as much as possible. If Graham pans out I expect a shift from an emphasis on depending on the defense to win us games.  If I'm right Offensive TOP will become a priority.  Carroll is still working on his "Win Forever" formula.  Being as healthy as possible at the end of the regular schedule in the critical areas will become a reality this season and going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the era of salary caps and free agency one of the hardest things to do in professional sports is to sustain dominance in the NFL.  The truth of the matter is that most teams are one or two key injuries from not only not winning the Super Bowl but from not making it to the playoffs.  If you think a Super Bowl appearance is a "certainty" for *ANY* team all I can say is that you're either naive or not that bright.
Click to expand...


Duh!   

Most Americans are proud to be stupid.  Why should I aspire for anything less?


----------



## Oldstyle

Well congrats, Huggy...your aspirations have been achieved!


----------



## Dot Com

The new report puts the nail in the coffin of the cheaters

Sports figures found guilty of cheating


> Ted Wells' report findings that Tom Brady and the New England Patriots likely played some part in deflating footballs for last January's AFC title game vs. the Indianapolis Colts is the latest in a long line of sports cheating. Here's a look at some other episodes in various sports where athletes and/or organizations were disciplined for violating rules (examples do not include PEDs).


----------



## Dot Com

Gawd but I hate cheaters  HATE!!!


----------



## RKMBrown

Dot Com said:


> Gawd but I hate cheaters  HATE!!!


I hated the pats before they were found out to be cheaters... Now that they've been found to be cheaters, TWICE, I despise them.


----------



## HUGGY

Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???

Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on... 

Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????


----------



## Dot Com

^ thats the value this country puts on grown men playing kids games. Sad.


----------



## Oldstyle

What's "sad" is that you think Tom Brady has done what he's done with deflated balls.  Care to take a stab at explaining why he was BETTER in the second half against the Colts playing with balls that had more air in them?  Care to take a stab at why he won the Super Bowl against the Seahawks playing with balls that had more air in them?

Gee, could it possibly be that Tom Brady is just a better quarterback than the schmuck you've got under center on YOUR team?


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????



Dude, Tom Brady is in 14th place among NFL quarterbacks when it comes to salary.  Alex Smith makes six million a year more than Brady does!  You know why the Patriots win?  Besides having the best owner, coach and quarterback...they have players like Brady that take less money to play in New England...money that is then spent on other players.


----------



## Oldstyle

And anyone who thinks the NFL is a "kid's game" knows so little about football that they should immediately shut their pie hole and slink away.


----------



## Oldstyle

So go ahead and suspend Brady for a couple games.  Belichick will do what Belichick does...coach up the next guy in line and keep right on winning.  Brady will return with a chip on his shoulder the size of Montana and wreck havoc on the league for the rest of the season.  And you losers will be right back to whining about how much you HATE Brady!


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> And anyone who thinks the NFL is a "kid's game" knows so little about football that they should immediately shut their pie hole and slink away.


oh   blow hard.  Its a misplaced priority diverting BILLIONS upon BILLIONS so that grown men can watch people run around on the grass.. Its the new opiate of the masses for mouth-breathers. No wonder you worship them.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who thinks the NFL is a "kid's game" knows so little about football that they should immediately shut their pie hole and slink away.
> 
> 
> 
> oh   blow hard.  Its a misplaced priority diverting BILLIONS upon BILLIONS so that grown men can watch people run around on the grass.. Its the new opiate of the masses for mouth-breathers. No wonder you worship them.
Click to expand...


Dude if you don't like football then why are you obsessing over Tom Brady's BALLS?


----------



## Dot Com

^ Dude? How old are you Scooter?


----------



## Oldstyle

The NFL doesn't "divert" billions of dollars you buffoon...it's a business that CREATES billions.  Oh, I forgot...you're one of those clueless liberals that think there is only a finite amount of wealth and if one person gets some it means that they had to take it away from someone else!


----------



## Oldstyle

So let's BAN the NFL...so all that money can be spent on things YOU like...right, Sparky?


----------



## Oldstyle

You know what "I" don't like, Dottie?  I don't like opera!  All those grown people wearing weird costumes and singing in languages nobody understands?  That should be banned too...


----------



## Dot Com

shitstyle multi-posting again. Trying to INFLATE your post count. The inverse of what Brady was doing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who thinks the NFL is a "kid's game" knows so little about football that they should immediately shut their pie hole and slink away.
> 
> 
> 
> oh   blow hard.  Its a misplaced priority diverting BILLIONS upon BILLIONS so that grown men can watch people run around on the grass.. Its the new opiate of the masses for mouth-breathers. No wonder you worship them.
Click to expand...



yep,trollstyle worships cheaters and liars.thats why he loves and worships  mass murderer reagan so much cause he LIED all the time.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> shitstyle multi-posting again. Trying to INFLATE your post count. The inverse of what Brady was doing



Says the guy who's got almost 34,000 posts to the person who has almost 14,000.  You seldom cease to amuse, Dottie...


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who thinks the NFL is a "kid's game" knows so little about football that they should immediately shut their pie hole and slink away.
> 
> 
> 
> oh   blow hard.  Its a misplaced priority diverting BILLIONS upon BILLIONS so that grown men can watch people run around on the grass.. Its the new opiate of the masses for mouth-breathers. No wonder you worship them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep,trollstyle worships cheaters and liars.thats why he loves and worships  mass murderer reagan so much cause he LIED all the time.
Click to expand...


Dude, you think 9/11 was an "inside job".  The level of stupidity it takes to come to that conclusion speaks for itself!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> ^ Dude? How old are you Scooter?


the way he throws temper tantrems when he cant refute facts no matter what the topic is,you would think 3 years old.


----------



## Oldstyle

I didn't throw temper tantrums when I was 3 years old...let alone now!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????





Dot Com said:


> ^ thats the value this country puts on grown men playing kids games. Sad.



Indeed.If that is really Tom Bradys residence then america is indeed a sad country the fact they will pay  grown men all these multi million dollar contracts for playing a kids game when there are other americans in the world that contribute far more to society than these clowns do.


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady's wife has a net worth of over 300 million...she makes FAR more money than Tom Brady ever has or ever will!


----------



## Unkotare

9/11 inside job said:


> america is indeed a sad country the fact they will pay  grown men all these multi million dollar contracts for playing a kids game when there are other Americans in the world that contribute far more to society than these clowns do.




What's sad is that you never learned the most basic concepts of economics.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Tom Brady is in 14th place among NFL quarterbacks when it comes to salary.  Alex Smith makes six million a year more than Brady does!  You know why the Patriots win?  Besides having the best owner, coach and quarterback...they have players like Brady that take less money to play in New England...money that is then spent on other players.
Click to expand...


Look a Seattle's QB, he took his team to two Super Bowls, and if he doesn't get his extension the Hawks promised, he will make $1.25 million next season, talk about deflated balls.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Dude? How old are you Scooter?
> 
> 
> 
> the way he throws temper tantrems when he cant refute facts no matter what the topic is,you would think 3 years old.
Click to expand...


The way you spell "tantrums" and can't figure proper capitalization and punctuations leads us to believe you aren't quite three yet.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ thats the value this country puts on grown men playing kids games. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.If that is really Tom Bradys residence then america is indeed a sad country the fact they will pay  grown men all these multi million dollar contracts for playing a kids game when there are other americans in the world that contribute far more to society than these clowns do.
Click to expand...


That is just Tommy's California residence.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ thats the value this country puts on grown men playing kids games. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.If that is really Tom Bradys residence then america is indeed a sad country the fact they will pay  grown men all these multi million dollar contracts for playing a kids game when there are other americans in the world that contribute far more to society than these clowns do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just Tommy's California residence.
Click to expand...


Why won't Seattle bite the bullet and pay Wilson? They are going to piss him off and you will lose a good QB.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Tom Brady is in 14th place among NFL quarterbacks when it comes to salary.  Alex Smith makes six million a year more than Brady does!  You know why the Patriots win?  Besides having the best owner, coach and quarterback...they have players like Brady that take less money to play in New England...money that is then spent on other players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look a Seattle's QB, he took his team to two Super Bowls, and if he doesn't get his extension the Hawks promised, he will make $1.25 million next season, talk about deflated balls.
Click to expand...


The Hawks won't stiff Wilson.  They realize what he has done for the team working for relative peanuts.  The whole community has Russell's back and the team management knows it.  If Wilson gets pissed and walks the Seahawks know they are screwed.  There isn't a QB on the planet that can produce with our O-line besides Wilson.  Aaron Rodgers couldn't step in and survive the penetration our O-line allows.  There is only one guy that can juke and pirouette and dance around extending the plays like our Russell Wilson. 

Sure there are other players on the team that WANT to get paid more but they all know Wilson HAS to get paid because it is HE that will lead the team to glory not them.  Seattle management would be foolish not to keep Wilson happy.

Oh ya..Tom Brady might as well move back to California for a few more months.  His services won't be needed in N E till November.


----------



## Oldstyle

If you had any balls at all, Huggy...you'd want another shot at the Patriots and as soon as possible!  Instead it appears you're praying that the NFL suspends Brady long enough that you won't have to play them again in the postseason.  So much for being confident in your team...


----------



## JimH52

Oldstyle said:


> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.



I am still waiting for them to win a Super Bowl, legitimately, without cheating.  Maybe someday they will....


----------



## Dot Com

Belacheat should be fined and fired on a national tv presser


----------



## JimH52

Did anyone watch the obnoxious twit, Shady Brady, during the interview?  He only made people, outside NE, hate him worse.  Can't wait to hear the Boo Birds at Cheatriot's away games this year.


----------



## Oldstyle

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for them to win a Super Bowl, legitimately, without cheating.  Maybe someday they will....
Click to expand...


And how pray tell did they "cheat" to win this one?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Belacheat should be fined and fired on a national tv presser



I'm still rather bemused by how "outraged" you are over a game that supposedly you think should be meaningless because it's a kid's game played by adults!  

Admit it, Dottie...you CARE...and you care A LOT!

You want Bill Belichick gone because your team can't beat him.


----------



## JimH52

Oldstyle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for them to win a Super Bowl, legitimately, without cheating.  Maybe someday they will....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how pray tell did they "cheat" to win this one?
Click to expand...


They have been cheating with under inflated balls for years, stealing games and division championships....as they did in 2015.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Belacheat should be fined and fired on a national tv presser



exactly,the way Goddel has his head up Krafts ass dont expect him to do anything more than give him a mere two game suspension.He so much plays favorites and allows them to get away with murder.

Sean Payton of the saints got suspended for an entire season for bountygate even though there was less evidence against him for his role in that than there was for Belicheat for spygate yet Belicheat cheated to go undefeated in the regular season that one year and the only punishment he got out of that was being deprived of a first round draft choice,a mere slap on the wrist and a total joke of a punishment.In college,you get kicked out for cheating like that.

Belicheat SHOULD have been suspended for an entire year as well back then and he should be suspended for an entire season for this as well for his constant lying but he wont.

Brady will be the only one that gets suspended for a mere two game suspension and will be Kraft and Belicheats fall guy.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> If you had any balls at all, Huggy...you'd want another shot at the Patriots and as soon as possible!  Instead it appears you're praying that the NFL suspends Brady long enough that you won't have to play them again in the postseason.  So much for being confident in your team...



I already know the Seahawks are better than the Patriots.

Go take a look at the NFL Power Rankings Sweetheart.  

Who does Vegas believe will end up with a ring this season?  

One crappy play at the end of the last SB game doesn't bury the Hawks.  Ya it was a disappointment but I've gotten over it.  I don't blame the Patriots.  We screwed the pooch and allowed an undrafted rookie take away our repeat.  

If the Patriots make it back and we spank em no big deal.  We are SUPPOSED to spank Tommy and his little troop of cheaters.

You obviously don't follow the Seahawks.  They have improved steadily over the last three seasons and from what I have seen in the draft and free agency I see no reason to doubt they have a better squad than last season.  Most pundits agree giving the Hawks the best grade in restocking this year.

We don't have a rivalry built in with the Patriots.  We had the beginnings of one with the 9ers ..then they imploded.  We had a little spark of one with the Peyton Manning Broncos but we beat them like they were bad children in the SB previous to the last and also in the regular season.  Meybe the Hawks will get something going with Green Bay...those goofs are still in a snit over the lucky Golden Tate TD a few years ago...with the substitute refs.

Whoever shows up at the end of the season is OK with me.  One thing for certain is we won't field a bunch of cripples this time.  I'm just hoping for a shutout to redeem how easy Tommy scored against our scrubs filling in for the LOB.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love how TROLLSTYLE ignores facts that they had to CHEAT their way to get to the superbowl.

If he did not have reading comprehension skill problems,he would know by now they did not cheat in the superbowl but the facts are that they had to CHEAT against the Ravens where the deflated balls WAS a factor in them stealing a game  to advance to the AFC title game.

The troll ignores how the ravens altered the colts to the deflated balls and therefore were not only the wrong team to represent the AFC for the superbowl,but would not have been in the AFC title game had the played fair. this of course is all too compicated for trollstyle to understand.

He always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and is losing a debate.

oh my how the butthurt hurts trollstyle as it does all belicheat/brady worshippers.

as always,trollstsyle can only shit all over the floor each time he opens up his mouth.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Love how TROLLSTYLE ignores facts that they had to CHEAT their way to get to the superbowl.
> 
> If he did not have reading comprehension skill problems,he would know by now they did not cheat in the superbowl but the facts are that they had to CHEAT against the Ravens where the deflated balls WAS a factor in them stealing a game  to advance to the AFC title game.
> 
> The troll ignores how the ravens altered the colts to the deflated balls and therefore were not only the wrong team to represent the AFC for the superbowl,but would not have been in the AFC title game had the played fair. this of course is all too compicated for trollstyle to understand.
> 
> He always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and is losing a debate.
> 
> oh my how the butthurt hurts trollstyle as it does all belicheat/brady worshippers.
> 
> as always,trollstsyle can only shit all over the floor each time he opens up his mouth.



You have no proof whatsoever that the balls Tom Brady used in the Ravens game were deflated.  None.  Yet you sit here and claim that the Patriots didn't deserve to be playing in the AFC title game?

The Patriots came back from TWO 14 point deficits to beat your Ravens!  Brady ran one touchdown in.  Julian Edelman threw for another on a trick play.  Gronk rumbled through your secondary like a runaway train.  

But the thing that killed you guys were two crucial interceptions thrown by Joe Flacco.  I suppose you blame those on under inflated balls as well?

Bottom line, my whiny little friend is that YOU are a poor loser!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how TROLLSTYLE ignores facts that they had to CHEAT their way to get to the superbowl.
> 
> If he did not have reading comprehension skill problems,he would know by now they did not cheat in the superbowl but the facts are that they had to CHEAT against the Ravens where the deflated balls WAS a factor in them stealing a game  to advance to the AFC title game.
> 
> The troll ignores how the ravens altered the colts to the deflated balls and therefore were not only the wrong team to represent the AFC for the superbowl,but would not have been in the AFC title game had the played fair. this of course is all too compicated for trollstyle to understand.
> 
> He always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and is losing a debate.
> 
> oh my how the butthurt hurts trollstyle as it does all belicheat/brady worshippers.
> 
> as always,trollstsyle can only shit all over the floor each time he opens up his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof whatsoever that the balls Tom Brady used in the Ravens game were deflated.  None.  Yet you sit here and claim that the Patriots didn't deserve to be playing in the AFC title game?
> 
> The Patriots came back from TWO 14 point deficits to beat your Ravens!  Brady ran one touchdown in.  Julian Edelman threw for another on a trick play.  Gronk rumbled through your secondary like a runaway train.
> 
> But the thing that killed you guys were two crucial interceptions thrown by Joe Flacco.  I suppose you blame those on under inflated balls as well?
> 
> Bottom line, my whiny little friend is that YOU are a poor loser!
Click to expand...


You just have to laugh at those who are outraged over a ball that was barely underinflated.  The refs didn't even notice it.  It's not as if the balls were flopping around the field like some of the dicks we have around here.    But then we know some who just want to find a conspiracy theory in everything.


----------



## Oldstyle

Somehow, 911 thinks I'm "butt hurt".  Why I have no idea.

It's obvious that HE'S butt hurt over the Ravens loss and Huggy is butt hurt over the Seahawks  loss.  Me?  I couldn't be happier about how the season worked out!


----------



## edthecynic

Oldstyle said:


> the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.


But they cheat anyway....Just in case!


----------



## Papageorgio

When are we going to hear about the suspensions from the Carolina vs. Minnesota game from December of last year? 

Minnesota heat their footballs after both teams were told not to during a sub zero temperature game. 

The league thinks that the idea of tampering with the football is so egregious that it thinks a $25,000 fine should be the penalty. You would think if it was that much of a difference maker, the NFL would have bigger and stiffer penalties. 

If you are going to enforce rules, you do it equally. Just because one team is disliked more is not a sufficient reason to change the penalty. 

Now, Brady deserves a suspension, because he lied. That is worse than the entire inflating or deflating issue. Had he fessed up and the league not spent tons of money on a report the is probably, unprobably, likely or unlikely to be true, has to be embarrassing. The NFL has to weigh public opinion in its decision, but this is far less than steroids, rates up their with pine tar and stickum, which is $20,000.

If the Raiders are playing New England this year, then the NFL needs to ban Brady until after that game.


----------



## Oldstyle

You do realize that even without Brady...the Patriots will STILL probably beat your Raiders? 

Here's a sobering dose of reality for all you Patriot "haters".  When Brady went down with his knee injury Matt Cassell stepped in...a backup with zero experience and the Pats went 10 and 5 for the season.  Jimmy Garoppolo may very well be a better backup than Cassell.

The reason the Patriots win is not because Tom Brady "cheats"...it's because they have a better organization than you do.  They have an owner that doesn't force idiotic moves on the coaching staff.  They have a coaching staff that is the best I've ever seen at making mid-game corrections to game plans.  They have players who sacrifice individual stats to play in a team concept that produces wins.  That's why the Patriots win.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> You do realize that even without Brady...the Patriots will STILL probably beat your Raiders?
> 
> Here's a sobering dose of reality for all you Patriot "haters".  When Brady went down with his knee injury Matt Cassell stepped in...a backup with zero experience and the Pats went 10 and 5 for the season.  Jimmy Garoppolo may very well be a better backup than Cassell.
> 
> The reason the Patriots win is not because Tom Brady "cheats"...it's because they have a better organization than you do.  They have an owner that doesn't force idiotic moves on the coaching staff.  They have a coaching staff that is the best I've ever seen at making mid-game corrections to game plans.  They have players who sacrifice individual stats to play in a team concept that produces wins.  That's why the Patriots win.



You aren't very bright. The lol at the end of the my statement should have given a clue that I don't think the Raiders could beat the Pats, however are you denying the Raiders wouldn't stand a better chance without Brady? Sorry, but if that is the case, it's time to cut Brady and save some bucks.

I have defend Brady to the point nutters on this site think I'm a Pat fan. I like the Pats better than Seattle or Dallas, other than that, they could lose every game and I would care. 

The rest, you are a Patriot fan and you are going to slant it a


----------



## Oldstyle

I took your statement to mean that you don't think the Raiders can beat the Patriots with Brady playing...but you think they have a good shot with him not on the field.  My point was that the Patriots, even without Brady, are better than most teams in the NFL (including the Raiders) because they are a better organization than most in the NFL.

If those of you out there think that the Pats are "done" because Brady sits out a couple games...I think you're sadly mistaken.  First of all, I think their backup is better than people realize and secondly, they play in the AFC East...who's going to beat them out for first place in that division?  The Bills?  The Jets?  The Dolphins?  Come on...get serious!


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> I took your statement to mean that you don't think the Raiders can beat the Patriots with Brady playing...but you think they have a good shot with him not on the field.  My point was that the Patriots, even without Brady, are better than most teams in the NFL (including the Raiders) because they are a better organization than most in the NFL.
> 
> If those of you out there think that the Pats are "done" because Brady sits out a couple games...I think you're sadly mistaken.  First of all, I think their backup is better than people realize and secondly, they play in the AFC East...who's going to beat them out for first place in that division?  The Bills?  The Jets?  The Dolphins?  Come on...get serious!


Never said anything different. The Raiders would stand a better chance of beating NE without Brady but I doubt they could beat NE without Brady. 

I don't care what the Pats do, if they miss the playoffs I wouldn't care, if they make the playoffs I worry because until they are out, they can do anything.


----------



## Oldstyle

And that's not even addressing how pissed off and motivated Brady will be once he comes off of suspension!  Remember Mohammed Ali giving a beating to Ernie Terrell as he repeatedly asked him "What's my name!"  Look for the same response from Brady for all those that think he only won because he "cheated".


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Somehow, 911 thinks I'm "butt hurt".  Why I have no idea.
> 
> It's obvious that HE'S butt hurt over the Ravens loss and Huggy is butt hurt over the Seahawks  loss.  Me?  I couldn't be happier about how the season worked out!



Ya, I'm just sitting here on my hurt butt.  

A third straight SB appearance will sooth the pain though.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, 911 thinks I'm "butt hurt".  Why I have no idea.
> 
> It's obvious that HE'S butt hurt over the Ravens loss and Huggy is butt hurt over the Seahawks  loss.  Me?  I couldn't be happier about how the season worked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm just sitting here on my hurt butt.
> 
> A third straight SB appearance will sooth the pain though.
Click to expand...


I believe the Buffalo Bills went to four straight Super Bowls...you might want to ask for another WIN rather than just an appearance, Huggy!  Just sayin'...


----------



## Dot Com

you cheatriots apologists are pathetic


----------



## Dot Com

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying around New England goes something like this...
> 
> They only hate us...because they ain't us!
> 
> Stop your whining about cheating and go get yourselves coaches that work hard and players that play hard.  As the second half of the AFC Championship game and the Super Bowl proved...the Patriots don't need to "cheat" to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for them to win a Super Bowl, legitimately, without cheating.  Maybe someday they will....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how pray tell did they "cheat" to win this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been cheating with under inflated balls for years, stealing games and division championships....as they did in 2015.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the surreptitious recording of opposing teams to use as training mat'l. They suck or rather they blow lol


----------



## Oldstyle

I continue to be amused at the man who supposedly doesn't care about the NFL because it's "grown men playing a kid's game" yet is absolutely obsessed about how one of those men plays in the league that he supposedly doesn't care about!


----------



## Oldstyle

There's something inherently creepy about that...


----------



## Oldstyle

You're like the guy who says he couldn't care less about his ex-girlfriend...but then tells you everything she's done...everywhere she's been and everyone she's seen for the last week.  Stalker alert...Stalker alert!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> You're like the guy who says he couldn't care less about his ex-girlfriend...but then tells you everything she's done...everywhere she's been and everyone she's seen for the last week.  Stalker alert...Stalker alert!!!



  I was just going to say . . . he's stalking the Patriots.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> you cheatriots apologists are pathetic



You want Tom Brady, just admit it!


----------



## Dot Com

the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cheatriots apologists are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Tom Brady, just admit it!
Click to expand...


I think you are on to something. To much protest, I think it is jealousy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)



Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
Click to expand...

Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
Click to expand...


thats TROLLSTYLE for ya.he would be laughed out of a dabating hall in a minute.he has no zero debating skills.he is such a worshipper of brady and belicheat that just like the pats,he has to backpeddle all the time when he is backed up against the wall.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)



trollstyle and the other cheatriot apologists cant get around it no matter how much dodgeball they play,that they are going to go down with the black sox as the worst scandal in sports.when you have so many other NFL players calling them cheaters,then its time for trollstyle and the others to give it up and accept defeat.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, 911 thinks I'm "butt hurt".  Why I have no idea.
> 
> It's obvious that HE'S butt hurt over the Ravens loss and Huggy is butt hurt over the Seahawks  loss.  Me?  I couldn't be happier about how the season worked out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm just sitting here on my hurt butt.
> 
> A third straight SB appearance will sooth the pain though.
Click to expand...


No wonder trollstyle loves the pats so much. just like them, he lies saying he is not butthurt when its so obvious by all his posts he is.

Yeah with the pickup of Graham,I dont see anybody being a challenge for the Seahawks this year and the AFC is so weak that once they win the NFC title game,its all over.

the AFC is so weak that the pats will still  have a good chance to make it back to the superbowl like you want them to but I dont see that happening though  since they have been exposed now twice and will really be under the radar this year after all this.

But more importantly,they lost shane vereen,browner,and revis.Revis more than anything will be a huge loss for them.He was not only a factor for them in the regular season but in the superbowl as well.

I dont think the seahawks will get the chance to beat them up in a rematch next year because of that,but the year after they will though.

The year after in 2016,they will be scheduled to play them again and at age 39 Brady will be showing his age for sure at that point and the Hawks with Wilson winning another superbowl will tear up the cheatriots in their rematch just as the raiders did the following year in their rematch against them after the officials stole that playoff game against them with the tuck rule.

I wont forget that game when the raiders in their rematch the following year,showed that they should have been the ones  in the superbowl that year against the rams,not the cheats.

It was a monday night football game the next season in oakland thankfully because I still remember seeing the banner on the wall that spelled out the truth saying IT WAS A FUMBLE.

The whole entire world got to see that banner showing how the officials rigged that game for the cheats to get to the superbowl that year and for brady to win his first superbowl. everybody outside of boston,around the country and the world now know they are not legitimate winners.lol

they allowed the cheats to mug the rams recievers.that was how they won it and shocked everyone.Your not going to be able to shut down what was called the greatest show on turf at that time,not without cheating like they did.the NFL is so rigged and so much plays favorites for that team and trollstyle hates that little truth.

I was happy back then that the cheats won that superbowl obviously.for the last 20 years i have always rooted for the team that plays the rams to win all the time so i got my wish back then. I never could understand how they won that game but its all clear now,the NFL wanted to make sure they not only made it to the superbowl that year,but won it as well.

btw Huggy,what is trollstyles buddy pooper saying to you NOW these days since you took him to school a couple years ago when you said back then  the seahawks were a dynasty and he just laughed at you? Knowing him,he is STILL denying that reality right?


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
Click to expand...

shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?
Click to expand...


you made a mistake.you mean TROLLSTYLE dude.He debates like a five year old and goes into meltdown mode no matter what the topic is whether its sports,politics,ect,ect, do you REALLY have to ask if he's dumb or not?


----------



## Dot Com

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
Click to expand...

Thats our  Oldstyle


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats our  Oldstyle
Click to expand...


He debates like a five year old and goes into meltdown mode when he is proven wrong and taken to school  no matter what the topic is whether its sports,politics,ect,ect, do you REALLY have to ask if he's dumb or not?


----------



## Dot Com

Cheater Brady by Political Cartoonist Steve Sack


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cheatriots apologists are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Tom Brady, just admit it!
Click to expand...


Does he want Brady to deflate his balls?


----------



## HUGGY

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
Click to expand...


I agree.  A softer more easily gripped football that doesn't get fumbled by an RB and eventually makes it into the end zone vs a harder football that "pops out" during an extra hard hit and the resulting turn over of possession that leads to a TD can be a 14 point swing.  It's easy for the average fan to see something "happen" like a fumble. It may be harder to see something that "doesn't happen.  For instance, it's harder to see that a fumble should occur in certain situations but "somehow" the ball carrier hangs on and nobody gives it a second thought.  There are several clear advantages in maintaining control and therefore possession of the deflated ball.


----------



## RKMBrown

HUGGY said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  A softer more easily gripped football that doesn't get fumbled by an RB and eventually makes it into the end zone vs a harder football that "pops out" during an extra hard hit and the resulting turn over of possession that leads to a TD can be a 14 point swing.  It's easy for the average fan to see something "happen" like a fumble. It may be harder to see something that "doesn't happen.  For instance, it's harder to see that a fumble should occur in certain situations but "somehow" the ball carrier hangs on and nobody gives it a second thought.  There are several clear advantages in maintaining control and therefore possession of the deflated ball.
Click to expand...

Not to mention how much easier it is to catch a deflated ball.  Then compound that with freezing temps, smallish hands, throwing the ball hard to make it harder to intercept...  You want a completion while making it hard to intercept when it's cold and your QB has small hands??  Simple let the air out of the ball a few pounds and let your QB throw a bullet into tight coverage.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cheatriots apologists are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Tom Brady, just admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he want Brady to deflate his balls?
Click to expand...


Probably does.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  A softer more easily gripped football that doesn't get fumbled by an RB and eventually makes it into the end zone vs a harder football that "pops out" during an extra hard hit and the resulting turn over of possession that leads to a TD can be a 14 point swing.  It's easy for the average fan to see something "happen" like a fumble. It may be harder to see something that "doesn't happen.  For instance, it's harder to see that a fumble should occur in certain situations but "somehow" the ball carrier hangs on and nobody gives it a second thought.  There are several clear advantages in maintaining control and therefore possession of the deflated ball.
Click to expand...


This is an explanation I can understand. Makes sense.


----------



## Dot Com

Tom Brady Deflates by Political Cartoonist Daryl Cagle


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
Click to expand...


Speaking of "handling a football"...did you want to take a crack at explaining why none of the officials who DID handle the balls that Tom Brady was using...handling them REPEATEDLY...didn't notice there was a problem?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
Click to expand...


When one of you "football geniuses" can explain to me why Brady beat the tar out of the Colts in the second half of that game playing with footballs that were "regulation"...then all of your whining about cheating might actually have some credence.

As for what's riding in Vegas on these games?  Who cares?  I don't bet on games...neither should you.


----------



## Oldstyle

And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.

If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...

The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
And the New England Patriots.

The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...



Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of "handling a football"...did you want to take a crack at explaining why none of the officials who DID handle the balls that Tom Brady was using...handling them REPEATEDLY...didn't notice there was a problem?
Click to expand...

My guess would be that they were told by their bosses to look the other way.  Or that they were being paid to look the other way.   Cause it's really easy to tell the difference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the one thing thats sick about all this is not only is brady the fall guy for belicheat taking the fall for his involvement as well,as always.goodel has his head up krafts ass with this joke punishment.

we all knew it would be somewhere around four games.just a couple more games than the two i said it would be.as always,ass kisser goodel,has turned the NFL into the laughingstock of all pro sports.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of you "football geniuses" can explain to me why Brady beat the tar out of the Colts in the second half of that game playing with footballs that were "regulation"...then all of your whining about cheating might actually have some credence.
> 
> As for what's riding in Vegas on these games?  Who cares?  I don't bet on games...neither should you.
Click to expand...

The colts suck?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of "handling a football"...did you want to take a crack at explaining why none of the officials who DID handle the balls that Tom Brady was using...handling them REPEATEDLY...didn't notice there was a problem?
Click to expand...


The officials don't throw or catch passes or attempt to run through linebackers.  They throw the ball to each other underhanded applying very little pressure or grip on the ball.  They are not athletes with 20 years on the field playing at game speed.  They are insurance and real estate executives.  I can easily see how the refs were none the wiser.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of you "football geniuses" can explain to me why Brady beat the tar out of the Colts in the second half of that game playing with footballs that were "regulation"...then all of your whining about cheating might actually have some credence.
> 
> As for what's riding in Vegas on these games?  Who cares?  I don't bet on games...neither should you.
Click to expand...


The Colts rely on the long throw too much.  The Pats had at least two elite DBs in Browner and the other guy that made it hard for Lucky Luck to use his favorite weapon.  Brady played exceptionally well in that game and the Colts couldn't slow down the Pats running attack.  Frankly the Colts are over rated.  It's remarkable how far your team can go when you play in a soft division.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
Click to expand...


Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
Click to expand...


Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.


----------



## featherlite

If the Seahawks get back to the Superbowl next season, Ill be shocked. Will be cool if they do though.

At least we all had a few months to forget the traumatic ending of last year.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... so first your excuse was ... where's the proof.  Now you claim it doesn't matter.  WOW... just WOW  Clearly you've never handled a football.  You're just a talent-less goof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of "handling a football"...did you want to take a crack at explaining why none of the officials who DID handle the balls that Tom Brady was using...handling them REPEATEDLY...didn't notice there was a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The officials don't throw or catch passes or attempt to run through linebackers.  They throw the ball to each other underhanded applying very little pressure or grip on the ball.  They are not athletes with 20 years on the field playing at game speed.  They are insurance and real estate executives.  I can easily see how the refs were none the wiser.
Click to expand...


"Underhanded applying very little pressure or grip on the ball."  Dude, that was the most pathetic excuse imaginable for why none of the officials ever questioned the amount of pressure that was in the balls that Brady was using.

If you recall the defensive back who intercepted Brady in the Colts game said that he didn't notice anything different about the ball either.  I guess you'll now claim that HE didn't have the right "experience" to divine the ball was too soft?


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
Click to expand...


With all due respect...getting to the Super Bowl hardly qualifies you as a dynasty, Huggy!  If it DID, I would have included the Buffalo Bills in that list who went to four in a row.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of you "football geniuses" can explain to me why Brady beat the tar out of the Colts in the second half of that game playing with footballs that were "regulation"...then all of your whining about cheating might actually have some credence.
> 
> As for what's riding in Vegas on these games?  Who cares?  I don't bet on games...neither should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colts suck?
Click to expand...

The Colts do not "suck".  The Patriots did what they are REALLY good at...they went in at halftime and came up with a plan to counter what the Colts were doing to them in the first half.  You may hate Bill Belichick but give the man his due...I don't think there is a better game day coach in football.  If what he game planned originally isn't working, Belichick will scrap it and go in a totally different direction and he has players that are intelligent enough to adapt.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy lied on national tv and has exposed the mockery of what has happened to football. Its no longer about ability & perseverance but now its about individual celebrity & winning at all costs (cheatriots & the liar Brady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a ball that's slightly under inflated is making a "mockery" of football?  Seriously, Dottie?  Do you have any idea how stupid you look obsessing over this?  Tom Brady is one of the best things to happen to football in a long time.  He's taken part in some of the most epic games ever played.  The only reason YOU hate him is that he doesn't play for your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit stain do you know how many points it takes to beat the opposing team? Every little bit of cheating matters you idiot Oldstyle Are you really this dumb?  A lot is riding on those games in Vegas, in merchandizing, & endorsements. Go away, you bother me and waste my time kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of you "football geniuses" can explain to me why Brady beat the tar out of the Colts in the second half of that game playing with footballs that were "regulation"...then all of your whining about cheating might actually have some credence.
> 
> As for what's riding in Vegas on these games?  Who cares?  I don't bet on games...neither should you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The colts suck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Colts do not "suck".  The Patriots did what they are REALLY good at...they went in at halftime and came up with a plan to counter what the Colts were doing to them in the first half.  You may hate Bill Belichick but give the man his due...I don't think there is a better game day coach in football.  If what he game planned originally isn't working, Belichick will scrap it and go in a totally different direction and he has players that are intelligent enough to adapt.
Click to expand...

best cheater in the league bar none...


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.
Click to expand...


You seen me reply to any of those threads?  Been almost a year since I paid him any mind.  You are on your own with regards to that!  

Now answer the question if you can stop thinking about YOUR buddy for a second.  How many SB appearances and/or wins constitutes a dynasty?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect...getting to the Super Bowl hardly qualifies you as a dynasty, Huggy!  If it DID, I would have included the Buffalo Bills in that list who went to four in a row.
Click to expand...


I think you have to win a few of them.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seen me reply to any of those threads?  Been almost a year since I paid him any mind.  You are on your own with regards to that!
> 
> Now answer the question if you can stop thinking about YOUR buddy for a second.  How many SB appearances and/or wins constitutes a dynasty?
Click to expand...


Only wins count, otherwise you would put in the Bills who went to four straight Super Bowls. 

Denver won back to back Super Bowls,,I don't consider them a dynasty.


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriots bump...


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seen me reply to any of those threads?  Been almost a year since I paid him any mind.  You are on your own with regards to that!
> 
> Now answer the question if you can stop thinking about YOUR buddy for a second.  How many SB appearances and/or wins constitutes a dynasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only wins count, otherwise you would put in the Bills who went to four straight Super Bowls.
> 
> Denver won back to back Super Bowls,,I don't consider them a dynasty.
Click to expand...


The Bills didn't just lose 4 Super Bowls, The got absolutely CRUSHED in the last three.  In their first game they only lost 20-19.  Then it went like 37-24, 52-17 and 30-13 allowing an average of almost 40 points.  That's pretty bad.


----------



## HUGGY

The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.

The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.


----------



## Dot Com

Belacheat bump...


----------



## Oldstyle

Stalker bump


----------



## Oldstyle

Get a fucking life bump


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.



I thought the first half and the fourth quarter the Pats were the better team. The third quarter was the Hawks quarter.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.



Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
Click to expand...


"Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
Click to expand...


*sigh* ALL the teams have injured players by the time the end of the year rolls around, Huggy.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* ALL the teams have injured players by the time the end of the year rolls around, Huggy.
Click to expand...


Stop being an idiot.  The Seahawk defensive backfield had 8 players.  5 of those players, all the best all pro 1st stringers had serious to game ending injuries.  

The Pats were playing against cripples and scrubs.  AND as badly as they were banged up they nearly won.  The back up Theron Simon almost single handedly gave Brady his so-called heroic come back in the second half.  Seriously, you barely won against cripples and third stringers.  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  What an accomplishment !!!!


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* ALL the teams have injured players by the time the end of the year rolls around, Huggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot.  The Seahawk defensive backfield had 8 players.  5 of those players, all the best all pro 1st stringers had serious to game ending injuries.
> 
> The Pats were playing against cripples and scrubs.  AND as badly as they were banged up they nearly won.  The back up Theron Simon almost single handedly gave Brady his so-called heroic come back in the second half.  Seriously, you barely won against cripples and third stringers.  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  What an accomplishment !!!!
Click to expand...


I'm not being an idiot.  You are, especially considering the fact that you're STILL crying.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* ALL the teams have injured players by the time the end of the year rolls around, Huggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot.  The Seahawk defensive backfield had 8 players.  5 of those players, all the best all pro 1st stringers had serious to game ending injuries.
> 
> The Pats were playing against cripples and scrubs.  AND as badly as they were banged up they nearly won.  The back up Theron Simon almost single handedly gave Brady his so-called heroic come back in the second half.  Seriously, you barely won against cripples and third stringers.  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  What an accomplishment !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not being an idiot.  You are, especially considering the fact that you're STILL crying.
Click to expand...


I'm not crying.  You are in denial.  You can't admit that the Patriots were lucky the Seahawks had so many injuries or they, the Patriots, would have lost just like the Broncos.  If both teams were equally healthy the Hawks would have blown them out.  I know it...You know it.. still you refuse to say it.  The Patriots are not even close to the Seahawks in talent.  Any good team should win against any team's back ups.  The Pats BARELY won on a fluke play against some backups!!  Woooo Hooooo!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
Click to expand...


Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh* ALL the teams have injured players by the time the end of the year rolls around, Huggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot.  The Seahawk defensive backfield had 8 players.  5 of those players, all the best all pro 1st stringers had serious to game ending injuries.
> 
> The Pats were playing against cripples and scrubs.  AND as badly as they were banged up they nearly won.  The back up Theron Simon almost single handedly gave Brady his so-called heroic come back in the second half.  Seriously, you barely won against cripples and third stringers.  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!  What an accomplishment !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not being an idiot.  You are, especially considering the fact that you're STILL crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not crying.  You are in denial.  You can't admit that the Patriots were lucky the Seahawks had so many injuries or they, the Patriots, would have lost just like the Broncos.  If both teams were equally healthy the Hawks would have blown them out.  I know it...You know it.. still you refuse to say it.  The Patriots are not even close to the Seahawks in talent.  Any good team should win against any team's back ups.  The Pats BARELY won on a fluke play against some backups!!  Woooo Hooooo!!!
Click to expand...


Sorry, Huggy bear, but it's you who is in denial.    Pats won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Huggy...was it an injury to the Seattle offense that caused the Butler interception?  Back-up quarterback in there instead of Wilson?  Beastmode injured and not available?  Their top receivers out?  That game came down to one play and a Patriots BACK-UP...an undrafted free agent from a college nobody's ever heard of out performed the completely intact Seattle Seahawks offense, out performed their STARS...jumped the route and made the play.

Blaming the loss on injuries is the kind of thing that losers do.  Finding a way to win...even without your best players...is what winners do!


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
Click to expand...


No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.  

Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
Click to expand...


I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on. 

You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Huggy...was it an injury to the Seattle offense that caused the Butler interception?  Back-up quarterback in there instead of Wilson?  Beastmode injured and not available?  Their top receivers out?  That game came down to one play and a Patriots BACK-UP...an undrafted free agent from a college nobody's ever heard of out performed the completely intact Seattle Seahawks offense, out performed their STARS...jumped the route and made the play.
> 
> Blaming the loss on injuries is the kind of thing that losers do.  Finding a way to win...even without your best players...is what winners do!
Click to expand...


It was just a play with a horrible outcome for the  Seahawks at a critical moment at the end of the game. Shit happens.  Clearly Browner and Butler knew that play was coming.  Obviously Bevell had the wrong personnel to execute that play against a team ready for it.  The Hawks have MUCH better people to run that play against a strong db like Browner.  The "rub" was a non existant joke. As Bevell was so famous for noting publicly in truth he was correct, Lockette not only made no strong effort to catch the ball, he got his weak ass knocked completely out of the play and in no position to even knock the ball safely to the ground.

As I explained and provided video evidence, Butler knocked Lockette down before the ball arrived.  That is clearly pass interference. It is the reason for a pass interference rule. You are not supposed to be able to knock a receiver down before the ball arrives. The refs blew the call and allowed butler's interception to stand.  That was the game and that is that.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
Click to expand...


Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.

Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Huggy...was it an injury to the Seattle offense that caused the Butler interception?  Back-up quarterback in there instead of Wilson?  Beastmode injured and not available?  Their top receivers out?  That game came down to one play and a Patriots BACK-UP...an undrafted free agent from a college nobody's ever heard of out performed the completely intact Seattle Seahawks offense, out performed their STARS...jumped the route and made the play.
> 
> Blaming the loss on injuries is the kind of thing that losers do.  Finding a way to win...even without your best players...is what winners do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was just a play with a horrible outcome for the  Seahawks at a critical moment at the end of the game. Shit happens.  Clearly Browner and Butler knew that play was coming.  Obviously Bevell had the wrong personnel to execute that play against a team ready for it.  The Hawks have MUCH better people to run that play against a strong db like Browner.  The "rub" was a non existant joke. As Bevell was so famous for noting publicly in truth he was correct, Lockette not only made no strong effort to catch the ball, he got his weak ass knocked completely out of the play and in no position to even knock the ball safely to the ground.
> 
> As I explained and provided video evidence, Butler knocked Lockette down before the ball arrived.  That is clearly pass interference. It is the reason for a pass interference rule. You are not supposed to be able to knock a receiver down before the ball arrives. The refs blew the call and allowed butler's interception to stand.  That was the game and that is that.
Click to expand...


The throw was inside five yards, Butler was playing the ball, not his man. Clean play. No pass interference and only Seahawk fans debate whether it was or not.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
Click to expand...


I never said who is on the field doesn't matter, moron. I said it isn't an excuse. Your first paragraph is nonsense. 

I have no hurt feelings over the game, why would I? Tough to be bitter. The team I wanted to win, won. You are the one making all the excuses in the world why your team lost. They were beaten by the better team that day. Three quarters the Pats outplayed the Hawks.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Huggy...was it an injury to the Seattle offense that caused the Butler interception?  Back-up quarterback in there instead of Wilson?  Beastmode injured and not available?  Their top receivers out?  That game came down to one play and a Patriots BACK-UP...an undrafted free agent from a college nobody's ever heard of out performed the completely intact Seattle Seahawks offense, out performed their STARS...jumped the route and made the play.
> 
> Blaming the loss on injuries is the kind of thing that losers do.  Finding a way to win...even without your best players...is what winners do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was just a play with a horrible outcome for the  Seahawks at a critical moment at the end of the game. Shit happens.  Clearly Browner and Butler knew that play was coming.  Obviously Bevell had the wrong personnel to execute that play against a team ready for it.  The Hawks have MUCH better people to run that play against a strong db like Browner.  The "rub" was a non existant joke. As Bevell was so famous for noting publicly in truth he was correct, Lockette not only made no strong effort to catch the ball, he got his weak ass knocked completely out of the play and in no position to even knock the ball safely to the ground.
> 
> As I explained and provided video evidence, Butler knocked Lockette down before the ball arrived.  That is clearly pass interference. It is the reason for a pass interference rule. You are not supposed to be able to knock a receiver down before the ball arrives. The refs blew the call and allowed butler's interception to stand.  That was the game and that is that.
Click to expand...


Yes, Browner and Butler recognized the alignment the Seahawks were in, with stacked receivers, and anticipated them trying to run a "rub" route.  That's the result of good coaching because the Patriots defense had practiced against that formation and both Butler (a rookie) and Browner (a veteran) were on the same page and reacted correctly.  Butler beat Lockette to the spot and the ball.  The officials got the call right.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
Click to expand...


Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.  

Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
Click to expand...

Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
Click to expand...


The NFL allowed quarterbacks to play with balls that the quarterbacks themselves provided starting years ago...and there is ZERO proof that the Patriots did anything other than submit balls that were at the low end of the allowable range of inflation...balls that subsequently became more deflated because of weather conditions.  There was only one ball of the dozen game balls to be used by the Patriots and Brady that was significantly under inflated and that was the ball that had been intercepted by a Colts player and was in THEIR possession.  I'd like to point out how strange it is that a perfectionist like Tom Brady would have game balls he was going to have to use in a playoff game be varying degrees of inflation.  Why wouldn't ALL the balls be the same pressure?  Why would one be substantially under inflated and the others not?  Why would the only ball that was substantially under inflated be the ball that the Patriots opponents had in their possession?


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL allowed quarterbacks to play with balls that the quarterbacks themselves provided starting years ago...and there is ZERO proof that the Patriots did anything other than submit balls that were at the low end of the allowable range of inflation...balls that subsequently became more deflated because of weather conditions.  There was only one ball of the dozen game balls to be used by the Patriots and Brady that was significantly under inflated and that was the ball that had been intercepted by a Colts player and was in THEIR possession.  I'd like to point out how strange it is that a perfectionist like Tom Brady would have game balls he was going to have to use in a playoff game be varying degrees of inflation.  Why wouldn't ALL the balls be the same pressure?  Why would one be substantially under inflated and the others not?  Why would the only ball that was substantially under inflated be the ball that the Patriots opponents had in their possession?
Click to expand...

Oh I see, so there's nothing here.  Brady's suspension is a travesty. Heh... Dude, put down the koolaid.


----------



## Dot Com

Tom Brady Patriots get hammered by NFL in deflate-gate punishment Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports

slap on the wrist. Sad state of affairs for Football. NFL is a cartel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

featherlite said:


> If the Seahawks get back to the Superbowl next season, Ill be shocked. Will be cool if they do though.
> 
> At least we all had a few months to forget the traumatic ending of last year.


How come you would be shocked if you dont mind my asking? while true that the NFC is not weak like the AFC is,who could derail them in that conference? the packers? naw,they dont have a defense.If they wrapped up home field advantage they could be NFC champs but since they dont have a defense,I dont see that happening.

The cowgirls? I heard they lost THEIR beastmode Demarrco Murray so they're sunk.lol  The Cardinals if they stay healthy would be the one team I think could stop them but after Palmers serious knee injury he had last year I would say him staying healthy is about as much as good as Sam Bradford staying healthy for more than a few games.lol


slap on the wrist. Sad state of affairs for Football. NFL is a cartel.
very true indeed.
further proof Goodel kisses Krafts ass.I said this whole entire time brady would not have more than a two game suspension.I was close.only off by two games which is just as much of a joke.

the pats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians.Just like politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for,the cheats get away with murder,getting so much special treatment that other teams get punished for for far lesser violations.

and the brady/belicheat apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

Brady is taking the fall for Belicheat being his scapegoat the fact Belicheat is involved up to his ears in this every bit as much as Brady is.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Seahawks get back to the Superbowl next season, Ill be shocked. Will be cool if they do though.
> 
> At least we all had a few months to forget the traumatic ending of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> How come you would be shocked if you dont mind my asking? while true that the NFC is not weak like the AFC is,who could derail them in that conference? the packers? naw,they dont have a defense.If they wrapped up home field advantage they could be NFC champs but since they dont have a defense,I dont see that happening.
> 
> The cowgirls? I heard they lost THEIR beastmode Demarrco Murray so they're sunk.lol  The Cardinals if they stay healthy would be the one team I think could stop them but after Palmers serious knee injury he had last year I would say him staying healthy is about as much as good as Sam Bradford staying healthy for more than a few games.lol
Click to expand...


Because as you have stated, the whole league is rigged, so it doesn't matter who the best team is, or who cheats. Get a clue, if you truly believe the league is rigged, you question is moronic at best.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Seahawks get back to the Superbowl next season, Ill be shocked. Will be cool if they do though.
> 
> At least we all had a few months to forget the traumatic ending of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> How come you would be shocked if you dont mind my asking? while true that the NFC is not weak like the AFC is,who could derail them in that conference? the packers? naw,they dont have a defense.If they wrapped up home field advantage they could be NFC champs but since they dont have a defense,I dont see that happening.
> 
> The cowgirls? I heard they lost THEIR beastmode Demarrco Murray so they're sunk.lol  The Cardinals if they stay healthy would be the one team I think could stop them but after Palmers serious knee injury he had last year I would say him staying healthy is about as much as good as Sam Bradford staying healthy for more than a few games.lol
> 
> 
> slap on the wrist. Sad state of affairs for Football. NFL is a cartel.
> very true indeed.
> further proof Goodel kisses Krafts ass.I said this whole entire time brady would not have more than a two game suspension.I was close.only off by two games which is just as much of a joke.
> 
> the pats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians.Just like politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for,the cheats get away with murder,getting so much special treatment that other teams get punished for for far lesser violations.
> 
> and the brady/belicheat apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> Brady is taking the fall for Belicheat being his scapegoat the fact Belicheat is involved up to his ears in this every bit as much as Brady is.
Click to expand...


Is it Godell, Goodel or Goodell? You seem to have no clue how it is spelled since you have spelled it all three ways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seen me reply to any of those threads?  Been almost a year since I paid him any mind.  You are on your own with regards to that!
> 
> Now answer the question if you can stop thinking about YOUR buddy for a second.  How many SB appearances and/or wins constitutes a dynasty?
Click to expand...


Yeah cause I made you look like a rambling fool on that thread of mine  when you INSISTED the Rams were NEVER coming back to LA with your saying i was getting desperate so now you have gone into retreat mode since you cant stand toe to toe in that debate.lol

.Now since you have shown what a fool you were in that debate,since you are too arrogant to admit what a fool you were,you now backpeddle with rebuttals saying "I dont care" now thats its pretty obvious they are coming back next year and i was only off by a year.



you be as big a joke of a debater as pooper is at times. You're as burrhurt over losing that debate with me as Pooper is that his two hero's have been exposed.

If Im desperate as you claimed back then,I am in very good company on that since the entire city of st louis now agrees with me they are not staying after  this year as well.

"waits for I dont care rebuttal knowing you lost that debate."



HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
Click to expand...





RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL allowed quarterbacks to play with balls that the quarterbacks themselves provided starting years ago...and there is ZERO proof that the Patriots did anything other than submit balls that were at the low end of the allowable range of inflation...balls that subsequently became more deflated because of weather conditions.  There was only one ball of the dozen game balls to be used by the Patriots and Brady that was significantly under inflated and that was the ball that had been intercepted by a Colts player and was in THEIR possession.  I'd like to point out how strange it is that a perfectionist like Tom Brady would have game balls he was going to have to use in a playoff game be varying degrees of inflation.  Why wouldn't ALL the balls be the same pressure?  Why would one be substantially under inflated and the others not?  Why would the only ball that was substantially under inflated be the ball that the Patriots opponents had in their possession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so there's nothing here.  Brady's suspension is a travesty. Heh... Dude, put down the koolaid.
Click to expand...


thats the logic of one of USMB's resident troll Pooper.Its a travesty



Its so obvious pooper  is butthurt his hero has been exposed for the liar and cheater he is.


Pooper is just seeking attention,best to put him on ignore.dont feed the troll.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL allowed quarterbacks to play with balls that the quarterbacks themselves provided starting years ago...and there is ZERO proof that the Patriots did anything other than submit balls that were at the low end of the allowable range of inflation...balls that subsequently became more deflated because of weather conditions.  There was only one ball of the dozen game balls to be used by the Patriots and Brady that was significantly under inflated and that was the ball that had been intercepted by a Colts player and was in THEIR possession.  I'd like to point out how strange it is that a perfectionist like Tom Brady would have game balls he was going to have to use in a playoff game be varying degrees of inflation.  Why wouldn't ALL the balls be the same pressure?  Why would one be substantially under inflated and the others not?  Why would the only ball that was substantially under inflated be the ball that the Patriots opponents had in their possession?
Click to expand...


Lol!  It's a conspiracy I tell ya!   

Seriously though, it's just a stupid preference on Brady's part.  How much difference does 0.5 (or whatever it was) PSI really going to make?  The refs didn't seem to notice at all (and that is their job).


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my pointing out that a team is hardly a "dynasty" because it went to two Super Bowls...winning one and losing one...is just the truth.
> 
> If you want to talk about football "dynasties"...
> 
> The Green Bay Packers of the 60's
> The Pittsburg Steelers of the 70's
> The Dallas Cowboys of the 90's
> The San Francisco 49'ers of the 80's and 90's.
> And the New England Patriots.
> 
> The Seattle Seahawks?  Get serious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is claiming a back to back Super Bowl appearance is a dynasty? That is pretty stupid, unless you are a flaming Hawk fan, those guys have no basis in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Educated Seahawk fans are not claiming "dynasty".  If we get back to the SB this season and win it I would venture that we have a good *start* to a dynasty.  If we get back for the next two I could safely say the Hawks are a dynasty.  I  mean how many SB performances in a row would YOU call a dynasty?  It really doesn't matter to me anyway.  I will NEVER go online and brag about what happened twenty years ago like the 9ers fans do.  Probably because I will be pushing up daisies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to your bud 911 fuck job, the troll came after me in another thread on the Hawks being a dynasty. Take it up with the nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seen me reply to any of those threads?  Been almost a year since I paid him any mind.  You are on your own with regards to that!
> 
> Now answer the question if you can stop thinking about YOUR buddy for a second.  How many SB appearances and/or wins constitutes a dynasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah cause I made you look like an idiot on my thread when you INSISTED the Rams were NEVER coming back to LA with your saying i was getting desperate so now you have gone into retreat mode since you cant stand toe to toe in that debate.lol
> 
> .Now since you have shown what a fool you were in that debate,since you are too arrogant to admit what a fool you are,you now backpeddle with rebuttals saying I dont care.
> 
> you be as big a joke of a debater as pooper is at times.
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots best Super Bowl win was against the Seahawks by only 4 points and were only saved by miracle last second interception at the one yard line.
> 
> The other 3 wins were by 3 points or less.  In none of the Patriots Super Bowl victories were they clearly the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they were the better team.  That's why they won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL allowed quarterbacks to play with balls that the quarterbacks themselves provided starting years ago...and there is ZERO proof that the Patriots did anything other than submit balls that were at the low end of the allowable range of inflation...balls that subsequently became more deflated because of weather conditions.  There was only one ball of the dozen game balls to be used by the Patriots and Brady that was significantly under inflated and that was the ball that had been intercepted by a Colts player and was in THEIR possession.  I'd like to point out how strange it is that a perfectionist like Tom Brady would have game balls he was going to have to use in a playoff game be varying degrees of inflation.  Why wouldn't ALL the balls be the same pressure?  Why would one be substantially under inflated and the others not?  Why would the only ball that was substantially under inflated be the ball that the Patriots opponents had in their possession?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, so there's nothing here.  Brady's suspension is a travesty. Heh... Dude, put down the koolaid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the logic of one of USMB's resident troll Pooper.Its a travesty
> 
> 
> 
> Its so obvious he is butthurt his hear has been exposed for the liar and cheater he is.
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension isn't on of troll bitch's strength is it? I love how you won't directly respond to me so the chicken shit you are, you just troll through others.

I never said Brady's suspension was unwarranted, you again like the chicken shit you are, are making shit up because you are a troll bitch. 

Hey dumb shit the game you said is rigged, how the fuck can anyone cheat. I know you don't have the balls or the courage to answer that, why? Because you are the board troll bitch.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Tom Brady Patriots get hammered by NFL in deflate-gate punishment Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports
> 
> slap on the wrist. Sad state of affairs for Football. NFL is a cartel.



Slap on the wrist?  Two million out of Tom Brady's pocket.  A million dollar fine to the Patriots.  A first round draft choice taken away.  A fourth round draft choice taken away.  Loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season.

All for ALLEGEDLY doing something that the Wells Report never proves they did?  Are you kidding me?  Would you fight a speeding ticket if a cop stopped you and said "You know, it's kind of likely that maybe you were going faster than the speed limit there so although I'm not sure I'm going to write you a citation for speeding."  No, you'd do exactly what Robert Kraft did which is to say if you think we did something wrong then prove it!  It's a sad state of affairs in the NFL when they punish players and teams on the "appearance" of wrong doing and not on proven wrong doing!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.

So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!

This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!



Yeah!!!


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!



Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.


----------



## Papageorgio

Everyone is saying cheating is cheating and I agree. Brady probably cheated, Jerry Rice admitted he cheated.


BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
Click to expand...


I think they got caught and the lying was the bigger issue. Denver cheated with their own Spygate a couple of years ago, got fined. Seattle cheated with their practices and were fined. Seattle had players cheat with PEDs and suspended and fined. The Redskins and the Cowboys were alleged to have messed with the salary caps and were fined. Atlanta and the Colts piped in sound and were fined. The sad one is the Browns were texting and were fined, not that it did them any good.

I agree with the suspension and fines but to say that they are better or worse than any other team, I think they are more publicized than other teams. I didn't know about the Broncos Spygate until last week.

But the prevailing sentiment is the Pats always cheat. So they needed to be punished harder.

I wish my Raiders were winning so cheating mattered. LOL!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
Click to expand...


Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!

They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Clearly" the better team as in the Seahawks crushing the Broncos 43-8.  The Patriots won last February against a Seahawk team decimated with injuries.  On that day any of the top teams in the NFL would probably have won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
Click to expand...


I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.


----------



## HUGGY

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady should have started his 4 week suspension on the day of the Super Bowl.  Letting Brady QB the Pats after it was widely known that he had been cheating makes the NFL look like a joke.  The Patriots should be booed every time they enter a stadium for this.  Twice they got caught cheating.  TWICE in recent memory.
Click to expand...


I agree with you and Chris and some other Patriot fans that don't believe it matters who is on the field anyway.  Seattle was missing several super stars.  One tiny hand QB missing should have made no difference.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's lack of depth of talent is now an excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
Click to expand...


The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
Click to expand...


Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.. That's not what I said and unless your little snit fit with 9/11 has made you more stupid than usual...I have made it clear that Seattle was hit *exceptionally* hard just before the Super Bowl with a number of serious injuries.  No team can maintain an all pro stable of backups and remain within the cap.  Even you must realize that the third stringers are less capable than all of the first teams and nearly all of the second stringers of all the players in their position in the entire NFL or they would be playing at a higher position on some other team.
> 
> Never mind you are just being an argumentative a-hole.  Think what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
Click to expand...



This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.


----------



## HUGGY

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
Click to expand...


I just wish the Colts would have waited for a couple of weeks and Brady's balls were found deflated during the Super Bowl.  THEN we would have had a real Hoot Nanny!


----------



## BluePhantom

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wish the Colts would have waited for a couple of weeks and Brady's balls were found deflated during the Super Bowl.  THEN we would have had a real Hoot Nanny!
Click to expand...



Well the funny thing is all these moron New England fans thinking the uproar is just because we hate the Patriots.  No it's because they robbed the NFL community of having a legitimate champion. Maybe they would have won anyhow, but now we will never know....because they fucking cheated...AGAIN!  I don't see why it's so hard for them to understand that.


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
Click to expand...


In court they would be guilty? The Wells Report concluded that Brady probably knew however the New England management and coaching staff probably did not know.

If you went as far as stripping the Pats of the title, then would you be fair enough to strip all the titles from the 49ers since Rice claimed to use stickum after it had been banned.

I agree with the punishment, I said 4 games, fines and loss of draft picks. I am ready to move away from this issue and look forward to a new season. I'm picking the Raiders to win it all.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wish the Colts would have waited for a couple of weeks and Brady's balls were found deflated during the Super Bowl.  THEN we would have had a real Hoot Nanny!
Click to expand...


The NFL has all the footballs for the SuperBowl, so I doubt anything would happen. But it would have been a lot more fun.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In court they would be guilty? The Wells Report concluded that Brady probably knew however the New England management and coaching staff probably did not know.
> 
> If you went as far as stripping the Pats of the title, then would you be fair enough to strip all the titles from the 49ers since Rice claimed to use stickum after it had been banned.
> 
> I agree with the punishment, I said 4 games, fines and loss of draft picks. I am ready to move away from this issue and look forward to a new season. I'm picking the Raiders to win it all.
Click to expand...


In a court of law it may be possible to retrieve Brady's phone messages.  Uh OOOO!!!!


----------



## BluePhantom

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In court they would be guilty? The Wells Report concluded that Brady probably knew however the New England management and coaching staff probably did not know.
> 
> If you went as far as stripping the Pats of the title, then would you be fair enough to strip all the titles from the 49ers since Rice claimed to use stickum after it had been banned.
> 
> I agree with the punishment, I said 4 games, fines and loss of draft picks. I am ready to move away from this issue and look forward to a new season. I'm picking the Raiders to win it all.
Click to expand...


No this is not some jackass taking it upon himself to take PEDs, unbeknownst to the organization.  This was a concerted effort involving multiple people to circumvent the rules to gain an advantage. When players are caught using PEDs they are suspended immediately and if the team happens to get through it and win anyhow, well good for them.  But what we have here is not a single person breaking the rules, we have an organized conspiracy within the team that didn't get penalized until after the season. Now, it's Belichick's job to know what is going on with his team just like it was with Sean Payton.  It's his team and he should have known.

This is a totally different situation.  When Bruce Irvin and Brandon Browner got busted for PEDs I was pissed as hell...._*at Irvin and Browner*_.  Patriots fans should be pissed at their team, not those who legitimately say "_you cheated, I don't recognize your accomplishments_"


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
Click to expand...


You're not a "fan" of football...you're a "homer" who's pissed because your team got beat by the Patriots!


----------



## Papageorgio

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's driven this investigation is all of the crybaby fans out there who can't STAND the fact that the Patriots are far and away the most dominant franchise in the salary cap era!  They can't beat them on the field so they resort to horseshit like this to try and handicap them off the field.
> 
> So let me tell you how I predict this will play out, Patriot Haters!
> 
> This decision will be appealed.  The punishment will be reduced.  Jimmy Garopollo will win games for the Patriots in Tom Brady's stead for however many games he's suspended and then when Tom Brady returns to the playing field he's going to be the most focused, driven, PISSED OFF quarterback to ever play the game!  So if YOUR favorite team is on the Patriot's schedule after the first part of the season then gird your loins because it AIN'T gonna be pretty to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit....they cheated.  They got caught cheating and it's not the first time.  People are justifiably calling them cheaters and New England fans are whining.  The punishment probably will get reduced in arbitration, but Brady and the Patriots have a tarnished legacy.  Patriots fans will recognize those championships without question, but the vast majority of the rest of the world will see them as tarnished because they cheated their way to the trophies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In court they would be guilty? The Wells Report concluded that Brady probably knew however the New England management and coaching staff probably did not know.
> 
> If you went as far as stripping the Pats of the title, then would you be fair enough to strip all the titles from the 49ers since Rice claimed to use stickum after it had been banned.
> 
> I agree with the punishment, I said 4 games, fines and loss of draft picks. I am ready to move away from this issue and look forward to a new season. I'm picking the Raiders to win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this is not some jackass taking it upon himself to take PEDs, unbeknownst to the organization.  This was a concerted effort involving multiple people to circumvent the rules to gain an advantage. When players are caught using PEDs they are suspended immediately and if the team happens to get through it and win anyhow, well good for them.  But what we have here is not a single person breaking the rules, we have an organized conspiracy within the team that didn't get penalized until after the season. Now, it's Belichick's job to know what is going on with his team just like it was with Sean Payton.  It's his team and he should have known.
> 
> This is a totally different situation.  When Bruce Irvin and Brandon Browner got busted for PEDs I was pissed as hell...._*at Irvin and Browner*_.  Patriots fans should be pissed at their team, not those who legitimately say "_you cheated, I don't recognize your accomplishments_"
Click to expand...


You said it "its Belichick's job to know what is going on with his team. Just as it is with Sean Payton, and Pete Carroll and so on. I have no issue with that. 

I think in a court of law, that would be a trench, but like Huggy brought out, the texts would have been out there. So, who knows.

Should the league vacate the 49er SuperBowls after Rice admitted to using stickum?


----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never bought the injury excuse, they come and go for everyone. If anyone has any right to complain about injuries it is Arizona. They would have won the whole thing had it not been for losing three QBs, several key defensive players and on Ana on and on.
> 
> You are an argumentative a-hole but you being one is okay, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
Click to expand...


They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.  

And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wish the Colts would have waited for a couple of weeks and Brady's balls were found deflated during the Super Bowl.  THEN we would have had a real Hoot Nanny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well the funny thing is all these moron New England fans thinking the uproar is just because we hate the Patriots.  No it's because they robbed the NFL community of having a legitimate champion. Maybe they would have won anyhow, but now we will never know....because they fucking cheated...AGAIN!  I don't see why it's so hard for them to understand that.
Click to expand...


The reason the Brady/Belicheat ass kissers and the NFL fans that have come on here who are not fans of the cheats have said whats the big deal,he shouldnt be suspended for more than a game for this.they are in denial mode that this was the most serious offense in NFL history because if they accept reality,then because of the cheats history,the cheat fans have to accept they have an owner who is corrupt and has destroyed the integrity of the game.

they cannot deal with pesky facts that the cheats get special treatment other teams dont get because they are the rich spoiled brats of the NFL but more importantly,the casual NFL fans that have said what is the big deal are in denial mode that this was a serious offense because they cannot come to terms with the fact that this newest scandal by them rivals the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.

Because of that, they try to come up with the most lame ass  excuses in the world to convince themselves that this scandal is no big deal since  they dont want to face reality that a sport that is near and dear to them is now tarnished because of the cheats organization and that people when they now hear the name  football,will forever think of deflategate the same way people associate the black sox scandal with baseball today.that is an uncomfortable truth for many around around here to have to face and deal with so they go into metldown mode because the truth hurts.

they can sugarcoat it all they want and deny this post but we know it,they know it.


----------



## Dot Com

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
Click to expand...

^ that

I would have added forfeiting their trophy from the SB and devolving it to the next nearest winning team that didn't cheat


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that
> 
> I would have added forfeiting their trophy from the SB and devolving it to the next nearest winning team that didn't cheat
Click to expand...


Cool my Raiders are the Super Bowl Champs!


----------



## Dot Com

BluePhantom said:


> No this is not some jackass taking it upon himself to take PEDs, unbeknownst to the organization.  This was a concerted effort involving multiple people to circumvent the rules to gain an advantage. When players are caught using PEDs they are suspended immediately and if the team happens to get through it and win anyhow, well good for them.  But what we have here is not a single person breaking the rules, we have an organized conspiracy within the team that didn't get penalized until after the season. Now, it's Belichick's job to know what is going on with his team just like it was with Sean Payton.  It's his team and he should have known.
> 
> This is a totally different situation.  When Bruce Irvin and Brandon Browner got busted for PEDs I was pissed as hell...._*at Irvin and Browner*_.  Patriots fans should be pissed at their team, not those who legitimately say "_you cheated, I don't recognize your accomplishments_"


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> You're not a "fan" of football...you're a "homer" who's pissed because your team got beat by the *Chea*triots!


fixed it for you


----------



## HUGGY

Dot Com said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that
> 
> I would have added forfeiting their trophy from the SB and devolving it to the next nearest winning team that didn't cheat
Click to expand...


UMMMmmm...?????  What team might THAT be?


----------



## Dot Com

HUGGY said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit is right!  They didn't get caught cheating.  Did you even read the Wells Report?  It's 250 pages of might of's...could have's...and may have's.  The punishment will get reduced in arbitration because the punishment is ridiculous for an offense that the league never proved happened!
> 
> They've won multiple Super Bowls because they have the best owner in football...the best coach in football and the best quarterback in football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude do you even understand how evidence is weighed in the NFL?  The standard used is the same standard they have used in every investigation for almost 10 years. Take that case into civil court and it would be a guilty verdict without question. Frankly, I think they got away with murder.  I would have suspended Brady *and *Belichick for the year, imposed the loss of draft picks and fines, and stripped their title. I would not have granted Seattle the title, I would have simply vacated it as in 2014 had no legitimate champion.  Whether official or not, the reality is that most fans do not see the Patriots title last year as legitimate.  Instead of getting pissed off at us, why not get pissed off at your organization that was cheating and by their own actions tarnished their legacy and your bragging rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ that
> 
> I would have added forfeiting their trophy from the SB and devolving it to the next nearest winning team that didn't cheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMMmmm...?????  What team might THAT be?
Click to expand...

you people could put scraps of paper in a hat for all I care. As long as the end result isn't a cheater team.


----------



## oldernwiser

Dot Com said:


>


And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.


----------



## HUGGY

oldernwiser said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
Click to expand...


Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.

The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.  

AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.

AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.  

Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.

Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.


----------



## oldernwiser

HUGGY said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
Click to expand...

Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home? 

Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.


----------



## Dot Com

*best cheating* QB in the NFL. Oxymoron


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## LA RAM FAN

oldernwiser said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
Click to expand...


You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.

Your cheats wont be able to make it back to the superbowl this year with the suspension of Penochio even with the weak AFC they play in.they will be undear the radar this time and wont be able to rig a playoff  game to steal it from the ravens where it WAS  a factor again.

However,come 2016 your cheats will deal with reality that they are not near as good as the seahawks when they are scheduled to play them again when  Brady cheat,wont be able to face a scrub secondary of backups  next time around.

Oh and so you know,I hate pete carrol and refer to him as pete the cheat so its not like i care what the seahawks do anymore after watching carrol blow the game for them.

I used to like him till then,no more do I care about the hawks though especially since wilson doesnt even have the balls to stand up to his coach and do the jim harbaugh thing and call his own play and disobey the coach with the superbowl on the line no less. Harbaugh did that during a regular season game with Mike Ditka and Wislon doesnt even have the balls to do that with carrol in the superbowl? man what a coward. I've lost respect for him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>



greatest patriot LIAR of all time to play for the team.lol.


----------



## RKMBrown

Now we know why the Patriots got rid of Tim Tebow!  It was cheating time.


----------



## oldernwiser

9/11 inside job said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.
Click to expand...


Excuse me - I didn't apologize for anything. Football is a game of rules, but more than that, it's a game where rules only count if you get caught - otherwise it's considered masterful play. And the sanctions imposed by Goodell are nothing more than a 10 yard penalty for trying to break a kicker's leg running into him or bashing a QB in the head so hard you send him off the field with a concussion. Don't play the sanctimonious card here - every team in the NFL, and every player on those teams, has learned of ways to cheat to get an advantage. Some are obvious, some not so much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oldernwiser said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me - I didn't apologize for anything. Football is a game of rules, but more than that, it's a game where rules only count if you get caught - otherwise it's considered masterful play. And the sanctions imposed by Goodell are nothing more than a 10 yard penalty for trying to break a kicker's leg running into him or bashing a QB in the head so hard you send him off the field with a concussion. Don't play the sanctimonious card here - every team in the NFL, and every player on those teams, has learned of ways to cheat to get an advantage. Some are obvious, some not so much.
Click to expand...


you are evading the fact i mentioned that the cheats should not have been there from the AFC,that they had to cheat their way to get there,that in the ravens game it WAS a factor and are evading that they had to play against a scrub backup team to win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>


oh and here is  why the cheats have been a team that seldom ever lost a fumble all those years under belicheat.Goodel kisses krafts ass and always looks the other way.


----------



## Dot Com

twitte handle for t3h lulz:

@TomBradysEgo


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Oldstyle

Still obsessing about Tom Brady, Dottie?  What does that say about your empty pitiful life?


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriots bump...


----------



## oldernwiser

9/11 inside job said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it'll be wicked awesome if they get 2 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me - I didn't apologize for anything. Football is a game of rules, but more than that, it's a game where rules only count if you get caught - otherwise it's considered masterful play. And the sanctions imposed by Goodell are nothing more than a 10 yard penalty for trying to break a kicker's leg running into him or bashing a QB in the head so hard you send him off the field with a concussion. Don't play the sanctimonious card here - every team in the NFL, and every player on those teams, has learned of ways to cheat to get an advantage. Some are obvious, some not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are evading the fact i mentioned that the cheats should not have been there from the AFC,that they had to cheat their way to get there,that in the ravens game it WAS a factor and are evading that they had to play against a scrub backup team to win.
Click to expand...

Again - I didn't evade anything either. You're just adding conditions. Maybe you're just a hurt Baltimore fan with a strange kind of axe to grind. If that's the case, answer what difference it makes if a running back carries a rock or a pillow - if your guys can't knock him down, you can't win. In THAT game, most of the throwing plays came AFTER the refs discovered that Brady had soft balls and brought them back to regulation. And STILL the Ravens couldn't stop him. This is just crying in your beer at this point.


----------



## oldernwiser

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and here is  why the cheats have been a team that seldom ever lost a fumble all those years under belicheat.Goodel kisses krafts ass and always looks the other way.
Click to expand...

Right... it couldn't be that Belichick benches ANYONE who drops a ball twice and trades them if they drop it after that - without exception... must have been cheating.


----------



## Dot Com

Don't you people lose any sleep over running interference for the cheatriots?


----------



## HUGGY

oldernwiser said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and here is  why the cheats have been a team that seldom ever lost a fumble all those years under belicheat.Goodel kisses krafts ass and always looks the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... it couldn't be that Belichick benches ANYONE who drops a ball twice and trades them if they drop it after that - without exception... must have been cheating.
Click to expand...


If they are playing with a deflated ball they have no excuses.  Cut em!


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Don't you people lose any sleep over running interference for the cheatriots?



You know what's going to be fun, Dottie?  Watching you squirm when the Patriots keep on winning right through Brady's suspension.  Even as we speak, Bill Belichick is figuring out how to make Jimmy Garopollo the next Joe Montana while YOUR coach is working on his golf game.


----------



## oldernwiser




----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you people lose any sleep over running interference for the cheatriots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be fun, Dottie?  Watching you squirm when the Patriots keep on winning right through Brady's suspension.  Even as we speak, Bill Belichick is figuring out how to make Jimmy Garopollo the next Joe Montana while YOUR coach is working on his golf game.
Click to expand...

"figuring out"?  Is that another word for "scheming" looking for a cheat?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you people lose any sleep over running interference for the cheatriots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be fun, Dottie?  Watching you squirm when the Patriots keep on winning right through Brady's suspension.  Even as we speak, Bill Belichick is figuring out how to make Jimmy Garopollo the next Joe Montana while YOUR coach is working on his golf game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "figuring out"?  Is that another word for "scheming" looking for a cheat?
Click to expand...


That's actually how coaches refer to it, Dottie.  They work at putting together "schemes".  Wrinkles that the other team isn't expecting.  What Bill Belichick did to the Raven's this year with the eligible receiver rule is a PERFECT example of that.  Harbaugh and the Baltimore coaches couldn't figure out what to do with the scheme that that Patriots threw at them.  That was a stroke of coaching GENIUS by whatever Patriot's coach who came up with it.  Of course YOU see that as cheating because YOU hate the Patriots!


----------



## Oldstyle

You're the kind of idiot that thinks all trick plays should be outlawed simply because the team you root for is so stupid that they continuously fall for them.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you people lose any sleep over running interference for the cheatriots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be fun, Dottie?  Watching you squirm when the Patriots keep on winning right through Brady's suspension.  Even as we speak, Bill Belichick is figuring out how to make Jimmy Garopollo the next Joe Montana while YOUR coach is working on his golf game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "figuring out"?  Is that another word for "scheming" looking for a cheat?
Click to expand...

yep,yep,and yep.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a moron would not recognize that who is actually on the field matters.  Therod Simon was wearing a Seahawk Jersey but he doesn't play Seahawk football.  If you think Brady was a hero making Simon look the inept DB that he is then good for you.  You win the ignorant football fan award.  Congratulations.
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing THAT point with you.  The Hawks lost the game.  I'm moving on with the strongest team in the NFL.  You can just go on bitterly arguing stupid points and have your Raiders hurt your feelings for another season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
Click to expand...



Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


>



Ahhh, still good looking even with the 70s style mustachio!


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, still good looking even with the 70s style mustachio!
Click to expand...

I think you missed the point


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>


 thats the best one of them all.great stuff there.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oldernwiser said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not very friggin wicked likely Sport.
> 
> The Seahawks still have the best defense which they won't drag limping into the playoffs again.  They learned THAT lesson.
> 
> AND their fairly good offense just got ramped up significantly with the acquisition of one James Graham.
> 
> AND they drafted Tyler Lockett who may be the fastest player in the NFL who will be the KO and Punt return guy they lacked last season after they cut Percy Harvin loose.
> 
> Lockett is also a very good deep threat receiver which the Hawks didn't have because of injuries last season.  Lockett didn't miss a game in college, He broke his own father's receiving records at Kansas State.
> 
> Nope!  New Englanders gonna be sobbing in their clam chowder this season and for many to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me - I didn't apologize for anything. Football is a game of rules, but more than that, it's a game where rules only count if you get caught - otherwise it's considered masterful play. And the sanctions imposed by Goodell are nothing more than a 10 yard penalty for trying to break a kicker's leg running into him or bashing a QB in the head so hard you send him off the field with a concussion. Don't play the sanctimonious card here - every team in the NFL, and every player on those teams, has learned of ways to cheat to get an advantage. Some are obvious, some not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are evading the fact i mentioned that the cheats should not have been there from the AFC,that they had to cheat their way to get there,that in the ravens game it WAS a factor and are evading that they had to play against a scrub backup team to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again - I didn't evade anything either. You're just adding conditions. Maybe you're just a hurt Baltimore fan with a strange kind of axe to grind. If that's the case, answer what difference it makes if a running back carries a rock or a pillow - if your guys can't knock him down, you can't win. In THAT game, most of the throwing plays came AFTER the refs discovered that Brady had soft balls and brought them back to regulation. And STILL the Ravens couldn't stop him. This is just crying in your beer at this point.
Click to expand...


No your in denial mode that they are cheaters obviously and want to invent every excuse  in the world to deny how it was a factor,you cant face realiy that this is the greatest scandal since the black sox scandal and want to live in a fantasyland

you deny reality they are the rich spolied brats of the NFL and get special treatment,keep living in that fantasyland of yours it wasnt a factor and that this isnt  the greatest scandal in sports history that rivals  the black soxs scandal.lol

only problem with your denials,is you are in the handul of minority,polls show that most sports fans think brady is a liar and  your major problem in your ramblings and denials,is many NFL former pro players disagree with you.

oh i guess they are sore that baltimore lost as well?
you cheatriot apologists kill me.


----------



## oldernwiser




----------



## Oldstyle

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think that Brady was a "hero" for picking on Simon?  I think he was doing his job...exploiting what he felt was the weakest point of the Seattle defense.
> 
> Do you think that Russell Wilson was "cowardly" for targeting Butler's man down the stretch instead of going at Browner or Revis?  THAT is what would win you an "ignorant football fan award", Huggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
Click to expand...


That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!  

You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.


----------



## Oldstyle

This was always about appeasing the people (like Dottie) who obsessively hate the Patriots and Tom Brady because the Patriots beat their favorite team on a regular basis.  It's got ZERO to do with good of the game!  That Seahawk's Patriot's game was a classic because they were the two best teams in the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

If having an under inflated ball was such a HUGE advantage to Brady then one of you need to explain to me why he played so well in the second half of the Colt's game and the entire Super Bowl?  Duh?


----------



## BluePhantom

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!
> 
> You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.
Click to expand...


What a fucking joker.  They engaged in an orchestrated effort to circumvent the rules, dude.  They got nailed and instead of being a man and saying "_yep...my boys done fucked up and I hope Brady learns his lesson as he sits his ass on the bench for a while_" you are being a pussy, kicking your feet, and pounding your fists and crying that everyone else is picking on you and your team.  Just like a little child crying "_but Mommy it's not my fault.  He did it.  He did it!_"    What a wuss.  Man up and represent your team with some fucking dignity.


----------



## Oldstyle

Cause the last time I checked...HE WAS VOTED SUPER BOWL MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

This wasn't taking steroids.  This wasn't pumping in crowd noise so the other team can't call plays.  This wasn't using Stickum like Jerry Rice and Fred Belitnikoff.  This wasn't Jerry Kramer wearing a cast on his arm for much of the season because he liked to smack people with it!  This was having balls SLIGHTLY under inflated!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard that last year, and which team came home with a ring? Seachickens couldn't even blame it on the footballs. Maybe it was because they had to leave their 12th man home?
> 
> Still.. I'm gonna hold on to the thought that it would be wicked awesome if the Patsies repeat. It would be wicked awesome even if they just got to the Superbowl - down 1/4 of the season without the best QB in the NFL, hurting for draft picks... the ultimate thumbing of the nose to Goodell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the cheatriot apologists i just got done mentioning who cant deal with facts your team has to cheat and lie their way to achieve greatness and will be remembered the same as barry bonds is and is in denial mode this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst in sports history.Nice to see you have such high integrity for your heros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me - I didn't apologize for anything. Football is a game of rules, but more than that, it's a game where rules only count if you get caught - otherwise it's considered masterful play. And the sanctions imposed by Goodell are nothing more than a 10 yard penalty for trying to break a kicker's leg running into him or bashing a QB in the head so hard you send him off the field with a concussion. Don't play the sanctimonious card here - every team in the NFL, and every player on those teams, has learned of ways to cheat to get an advantage. Some are obvious, some not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are evading the fact i mentioned that the cheats should not have been there from the AFC,that they had to cheat their way to get there,that in the ravens game it WAS a factor and are evading that they had to play against a scrub backup team to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again - I didn't evade anything either. You're just adding conditions. Maybe you're just a hurt Baltimore fan with a strange kind of axe to grind. If that's the case, answer what difference it makes if a running back carries a rock or a pillow - if your guys can't knock him down, you can't win. In THAT game, most of the throwing plays came AFTER the refs discovered that Brady had soft balls and brought them back to regulation. And STILL the Ravens couldn't stop him. This is just crying in your beer at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your in denial mode that they are cheaters obviously and want to invent every excuse  in the world to deny how it was a factor,you cant face realiy that this is the greatest scandal since the black sox scandal and want to live in a fantasyland
> 
> you deny reality they are the rich spolied brats of the NFL and get special treatment,keep living in that fantasyland of yours it wasnt a factor and that this isnt  the greatest scandal in sports history that rivals  the black soxs scandal.lol
> 
> only problem with your denials,is you are in the handul of minority,polls show that most sports fans think brady is a liar and  your major problem in your ramblings and denials,is many NFL former pro players disagree with you.
> 
> oh i guess they are sore that baltimore lost as well?
> you cheatriot apologists kill me.
Click to expand...


Did you REALLY just claim that this was a scandal on par with the Black Sox throwing the World Series?

You are one of the more CLUELESS people ever to post on this board!  Seriously dude...go outside and get some air...I think there's a CO2 leak in your Mommy's basement that's affecting your brain!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Simon acted more like he was a part of the Patriots Offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!
> 
> You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.
Click to expand...


You can get a ticket driving 58 in a 70.


----------



## Dot Com

does the nfl think this is some kind of joke?!!! 

The NFL s Super Bowl invitation to Tom Brady is now rich with irony Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best "team" won that game...not the best team of "starters" or the best team of "pro bowl caliber players"...but the best *overall* team.  Simon and Butler were both backups.  The Patriot's backup was better prepared than the Seahawk's backup and that resulted in a win for the Pats.  That's on the Seahawks coaching staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!
> 
> You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joker.  They engaged in an orchestrated effort to circumvent the rules, dude.  They got nailed and instead of being a man and saying "_yep...my boys done fucked up and I hope Brady learns his lesson as he sits his ass on the bench for a while_" you are being a pussy, kicking your feet, and pounding your fists and crying that everyone else is picking on you and your team.  Just like a little child crying "_but Mommy it's not my fault.  He did it.  He did it!_"    What a wuss.  Man up and represent your team with some fucking dignity.
Click to expand...


trollstyle always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and taken to school.

Only this time he has many joining him cause its a scary thought for them to have to face reality that a sport that is near and dear to them is now going to be remembered as the greatest scandal in sports history next to the black sox scandal.we know it,they know it.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the Seahawks.  It has to do with the Patriots cheating through the season and in the playoffs. The problem with the Super Bowl is not that they beat the Seahawks, it's that without cheating they may not have gotten there in the first place.  The text messages show that they were doing this all year and probably last year too.  Had they played it straight they probably would not have had the W/L record they had that gave them homefield advantage and now the whole dynamic of the playoffs changes.  Unfortunately, the champions cheated so we will never know who the best team last year truly was.  Don't get pissed at us for calling a spade a spade.  Get pissed at Brady for cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!
> 
> You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joker.  They engaged in an orchestrated effort to circumvent the rules, dude.  They got nailed and instead of being a man and saying "_yep...my boys done fucked up and I hope Brady learns his lesson as he sits his ass on the bench for a while_" you are being a pussy, kicking your feet, and pounding your fists and crying that everyone else is picking on you and your team.  Just like a little child crying "_but Mommy it's not my fault.  He did it.  He did it!_"    What a wuss.  Man up and represent your team with some fucking dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trollstyle always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and taken to school.
> 
> Only this time he has many joining him cause its a scary thought for them to have to face reality that a sport that is near and dear to them is now going to be remembered as the greatest scandal in sports history next to the black sox scandal.we know it,they know it.
Click to expand...


You claiming that "Deflategate" is the greatest scandal in sports history next to the Black Sox scandal...handed me my ass on a platter?

You're an idiot.  Not misguided.  Not confused.  You're just a complete and UTTER idiot!


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been "doing this" since the NFL changed the rules and allowed quarterbacks to have their own game balls.
> 
> And once again you're using words like "probably" and "may not have".  The truth of the matter is that you don't have a shred of proof that the Patriots cheated to win games.  You just ASSUME they did because you don't like the Patriots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so lets say you go into your daughter's room and find a wet patch in the carpet that smells suspiciously like bong water. Then you read a text on her phone that says "_Dude I can't believe you broke my bong.  You did the same thing last year_".   Ok....the evidence suggest your daughter is smoking grass and has been for at least a year.  Or are you just going to blow it off and say "_well I never actually saw her smoke grass...maybe she didn't inhale._"   And you are calling _*me *_a homer?  Sheesh....talk about denial.  What a clown!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an awful analogy.  You know what this whole thing is about?  Perception.  You come down with those fines...that length of a suspension...the loss of those draft choices because the Patriot's game balls were slightly under inflated?  Really?  That's fucking ABSURD!
> 
> You want a better analogy?  Let's say someone's driving down the road doing five miles an hour over the speed limit and they get pulled over by the Police.  They're then given a speeding ticket not because of what they did THIS time but because EIGHT YEARS AGO...they were caught doing twenty miles an hour over the speed limit.  That's akin to what happened here.  You don't come down on anyone for a few pounds of pressure missing out of a game ball that the officials didn't take note of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joker.  They engaged in an orchestrated effort to circumvent the rules, dude.  They got nailed and instead of being a man and saying "_yep...my boys done fucked up and I hope Brady learns his lesson as he sits his ass on the bench for a while_" you are being a pussy, kicking your feet, and pounding your fists and crying that everyone else is picking on you and your team.  Just like a little child crying "_but Mommy it's not my fault.  He did it.  He did it!_"    What a wuss.  Man up and represent your team with some fucking dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trollstyle always goes into meltdown mode when he gets his ass handed to him on a platter and taken to school.
> 
> Only this time he has many joining him cause its a scary thought for them to have to face reality that a sport that is near and dear to them is now going to be remembered as the greatest scandal in sports history next to the black sox scandal.we know it,they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claiming that "Deflategate" is the greatest scandal in sports history next to the Black Sox scandal...handed me my ass on a platter?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Not misguided.  Not confused.  You're just a complete and UTTER idiot!
Click to expand...

IOW's he handed you your ass AGAIN!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

Which are bigger sports scandals...Lance Armstrong doping and having all his Tour De France titles stripped from him...Ben Johnson taking steroids and having his Olympic gold medal taken away from him...Tanya Harding having Nancy Kerrigan's knee taken out...the Calciapoli soccer fixing scandal...some 80 major league baseball players being named as steroid users in the Mitchell Report...the point shaving in college basketball back in the 50's...SMU being given the "death penalty" for paying players?

Footballs being slightly under inflated is such a MINOR scandal compared to the rest of these things that it's laughable that you make the claim that it's a major scandal!


----------



## Oldstyle

And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!



It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.

Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.

I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.

If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Which are bigger sports scandals...Lance Armstrong doping and having all his Tour De France titles stripped from him...Ben Johnson taking steroids and having his Olympic gold medal taken away from him...Tanya Harding having Nancy Kerrigan's knee taken out...the Calciapoli soccer fixing scandal...some 80 major league baseball players being named as steroid users in the Mitchell Report...the point shaving in college basketball back in the 50's...SMU being given the "death penalty" for paying players?
> 
> Footballs being slightly under inflated is such a MINOR scandal compared to the rest of these things that it's laughable that you make the claim that it's a major scandal!



I'm not sure where Brady falls in all of this however, here is a list of major scandals over years. I excluded off field incidents, such as murder and other issues that did not influence the game. 

DeflateGate 
Black Sox Scandal
Lance Armstrong PEDs
Baseball PEDs
Pete Rose's Gambling 
Tim Donaghy's Gambling
Spygate
1972 Olympic Basketball Men's Final
Tyson vs. Holyfield, the Big Bite.
BountyGate 
Tonya Harding vs. Nancy Kerrigan
Rosie Ruiz's Marathon shortcut
SMU Death Penalty 
Boston College Point Shaving Scandal
George Brett Pine Tar
2008 Crashgate
Danny Almonte Little League Scandal
Tour de France PED scandal
Reggie Bush/Pete Carroll USC Scandal
Salt Lake City Olympic Bribery Scandal
1996 World Cup-Maradona Hand of God
40's & 50's College Basketball Point Shaving Scandal
Ben Johnson PED scandal
Univ. of Minnesota academic Scandal
1962 College Basketball Point Shaving Scandal
1997 Arizona St. Point Shaving Scandal
1998 Northwestern Point Shaving Scandal
Operation Slapshot 2006 
Ndamukong Suh Intentional Hand Steps
Soap Box Derby, in the 70's


Not deflecting but trying to think of Brady in the big picture and how it will look in 10 years.  PEDs to me seem the bigger offense. McGwire, Bonds, Clemens screwed with all sorts of records and the effect almost destroyed baseball.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
Click to expand...


Since the rule allowing quarterback to use their own game balls was passed in 2006 and prior to that all balls used in game were provided by the league...Tom Brady's Super Bowl wins in 2001, 2003 and 2004 COULDN'T have been accomplished with deflated balls...just as his win in 2014 couldn't have been accomplished with them either because the officials were making sure they were regulation.

So don't even TRY going there with the ridiculous notion that the only reason Brady has had the career he has is because of deflated balls!


----------



## Oldstyle

Brady likes his ball to be on the lowest part of the allowable pressure...Aaron Rogers likes his ball to be overinflated.  So why isn't Roger's being attacked for being a "cheater"?  When an opposing defensive back tries to intercept one of Roger's passes isn't that made more difficult because he's not used to catching a ball that hard?  Doesn't that give Rogers an advantage?  Just saying...


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Brady likes his ball to be on the lowest part of the allowable pressure...Aaron Rogers likes his ball to be overinflated.  So why isn't Roger's being attacked for being a "cheater"?  When an opposing defensive back tries to intercept one of Roger's passes isn't that made more difficult because he's not used to catching a ball that hard?  Doesn't that give Rogers an advantage?  Just saying...



I willing to guess that ALL footballs used in the future will be within regs.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady likes his ball to be on the lowest part of the allowable pressure...Aaron Rogers likes his ball to be overinflated.  So why isn't Roger's being attacked for being a "cheater"?  When an opposing defensive back tries to intercept one of Roger's passes isn't that made more difficult because he's not used to catching a ball that hard?  Doesn't that give Rogers an advantage?  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I willing to guess that ALL footballs used in the future will be within regs.
Click to expand...


That didn't answer my question, Huggy.  Why isn't Rogers being given the same treatment as Brady?


----------



## Dot Com

NFL is a sham..... errr..... shame given the slap on the wrist the cheatriots rec'd


----------



## Oldstyle

And just to put this issue in context...remember that the Patriots are being punished so harshly because they are "repeat offenders"!  Because they were found to be guilty by the league eight years ago in what came to be known as "Spygate".  The truth of the matter however is that Spygate was always a crock as the following article points out rather well.
The Truth About Spygate Punishing Success and Promoting Parity Bleacher Report
So not only were the Patriots unfairly punished for doing something that wasn't against the rules for Spygate...they were doing something that was done by a number of other teams and well known coaches.
Then to make this whole situation even MORE ridiculous...the unfair treatment they received for Spygate has now become the justification for the even MORE unfair treatment they are receiving for "Deflategate"!


----------



## Oldstyle

And idiots like 9/11 and Dottie conveniently ignore the fact that the Patriots won games both before and AFTER their supposed "advantage" was taken away from them!  So why didn't the Patriots stumble and start losing games once they could no longer tape opposing sidelines or use softer footballs?  Quite obviously neither was the reason they were winning in the first place!  That was simply the excuse that people who were envious of their success came up with as to why they were winning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> NFL is a sham..... errr..... shame given the slap on the wrist the cheatriots rec'd



and have always received on top of all that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
Click to expand...



that was brought up by steven smith and skip bayless not too long ago how all their superbowls were close games and that it had to be a factor in those games which any non biased person here would agree on.Its just the BIASED people such as trollstyle and pooper who wont look at the facts,that are in denial on this.

it wasnt a factor in the superbowl with the balls not being deflated but as all non biased people know,they were not the team from the AFC that should have been there.should have been the ravens where the deflated balls were a factor.

this is a great video with steven smith and skip bayless.whats funny about it is there was a video made before this one with those two where smith was being  rambling trying to defend Belicheat.Now in this one,he has done an about face and pretty much agrees that they are cheats.

I'll see if I can find that other video where smith was defending him before this one where he pretty much agrees with most everything skip bayless says.

whats cool about this video is bayless has been a huge fan of tom brady for years and of the patriots team and admits their wrong doing.too bad people like trollstyle,pooper,hangover and others cant be mature like bayless is and deal with reality like he is.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
Click to expand...



Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
Click to expand...

This is really making my stomach turn given the billions $$$ and huge endorsements involved. I think the Justice Dept might want to take a look at their *cough* business plan..


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really making my stomach turn given the billions $$$ and huge endorsements involved. I think the Justice Dept might want to take a look at their *cough* business plan..
Click to expand...

One can only hope.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahhh found it.Here is is.Its a much shorter video than the last one if thats too long for people to sit though.Steven Smith here in this video reminds me of pooper and trollstyle,just like them,he is in denial here and goes into meltdown mode when he hears the truth that the cheats have cheated for YEARS.

Skip Bayless takes him to school here. Smith was being a cheatriots apologist back then same as others here are.He was saying if they have cheated for years such as Bayless mentions,then how come they were just now caught? Smith they were much more careful before all that time.they were not as clumsy all the other times before.duh.

Bayless takes him to school because he talks about how the rams said they taped their practices in the days prior before.makes perfect sense.
noboby in the world thought the cheats would win that game,your not going to shut out the greatest show on turf.

they had help from the officials in that game as they did in the raiders game as well allowing the defenders to mug the rams receivers and this is coming from a guy who was HAPPY back then to see the cheats beat the Rams back then yet some nutcase came on here earlier  saying I was sore about the Ravens losing,that I hate them.thats always their argument when they cant counter facts.that we hate them.

 and the GM of the panthers believed they taped their practices as well.

I did not know many of these other facts mentioned in the video till now.Man they have been cheating FOREVER.

Very informative video.

Like I said,its really funny watching this video of Smith getting mad over Bayless saying the pats have cheated for years where in the last one that was done weeks later after this one,he has done an about face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
Click to expand...



This should be a performance dedicated to pooper,trollstyle,hangover and the other brady/belicheat worshippers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
Click to expand...



Wow,I cant believe this story never came out after spygate. Like I have said many times before,Belicheat has taught and mentored Brady very well.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really making my stomach turn given the billions $$$ and huge endorsements involved. I think the Justice Dept might want to take a look at their *cough* business plan..
Click to expand...


Oh yes, let's spend taxpayer dollars on FOOTBALL!  Great idea.


----------



## Oldstyle

Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!

Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?

The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.


Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?


----------



## Oldstyle

I had to laugh...Feeley says he brought the matter of Brady "cheating" to the attention of his coaches and they all told him it didn't matter.

Really, AJ?  Because as we all know, football coaches aren't looking for every little advantage that they can get!  So when Feeley supposedly caught Tom Brady doing something that supposedly gave him this big advantage...the Miami coaching staff said "Don't bother us with this silly stuff!"?  Is that what you're here selling, Alex?


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?
Click to expand...


I hate to point out the glaringly obvious here, RKM...but you could give AJ Feeley a rocket propelled football with stick-um on it and he STILL wouldn't have been a great quarterback!


----------



## Oldstyle

Did any of you happen to read the latest issue of Sports Illustrated?  Check out "SocksGate" if you want to see how absurd it's gotten with you Patriot haters!


----------



## Oldstyle

As for Feeley's claim?  This is the NFL kiddies.  There is film footage of every play in every game.  If Feeley noticed a huge difference in the color of the balls that Brady was using compared to the "orange" ball that the Miami quarterback was using then that SHOULD be readily visible in the game footage.  So let's see it!


----------



## Oldstyle

Wells report disregards Anderson s best recollection on a key piece of evidence ProFootballTalk

It's on points like the ones made here that I have serious issues with the Well's report.


----------



## ChrisL

I found the report a joke and hilarious because they kept using words such as "possibly", "probably", "most likely", etc.    Oh sure, that's some rock solid evidence you've got there . . . possibly.


----------



## Oldstyle

The Wells Report is what you get when you start with a premise of guilt and then emphasize anything that matches that premise and ignore anything that doesn't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.^

they can only whine and cry in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

post # 9 here is a pic of trollstyle and chris.

Patriots fans stage sit-in at NFL headquarters US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Oldstyle

The "whining and crying in defeat" has been from people like you, Huggy and Dottie...all of whom support teams that were defeated by the Patriots.

The Patriots haven't BEEN defeated.  They are the reigning Super Bowl Champions.

What you're seeing from people like yourself is an "attempt" to defeat the Patriots OFF THE FIELD BECAUSE YOUR TEAM CAN'T DEFEAT THEM ON THE FIELD!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.





You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,I cant believe this story never came out after spygate. Like I have said many times before,Belicheat has taught and mentored Brady very well.
Click to expand...

Yup and Tommy is too stupid to know how to play that game


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady likes his ball to be on the lowest part of the allowable pressure...Aaron Rogers likes his ball to be overinflated.  So why isn't Roger's being attacked for being a "cheater"?  When an opposing defensive back tries to intercept one of Roger's passes isn't that made more difficult because he's not used to catching a ball that hard?  Doesn't that give Rogers an advantage?  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I willing to guess that ALL footballs used in the future will be within regs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't answer my question, Huggy.  Why isn't Rogers being given the same treatment as Brady?
Click to expand...


Did some NFL refs catch any Green Bay Balls over inflated?  I think the fact that the Ravens people snitched on the Pats to the Colts the refs were laying in wait on any infractions with ball psi.  

So what are you saying?  That Rodgers should get suspensions and Green Bay fined because Aaron glibly answered when asked about ball pressure "I like them over inflated"?

That's stupid.  Brady didn't get his punishment for saying "I like an under inflated ball".


----------



## HUGGY

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really making my stomach turn given the billions $$$ and huge endorsements involved. I think the Justice Dept might want to take a look at their *cough* business plan..
Click to expand...


They are not making medical equipment of military arms..or airplanes or even cars.

It is purely entertainment.  It is like I've said before just a business of perception.

Nobody is tricked into buying an NFL franchise.  I'm sure that the franchisees agree to the terms and that in all cases of degradation of the image the NFL is the sole arbitrator.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> The "whining and crying in defeat" has been from people like you, Huggy and Dottie...all of whom support teams that were defeated by the Patriots.
> 
> The Patriots haven't BEEN defeated.  They are the reigning Super Bowl Champions.
> 
> What you're seeing from people like yourself is an "attempt" to defeat the Patriots OFF THE FIELD BECAUSE YOUR TEAM CAN'T DEFEAT THEM ON THE FIELD!



God, no kidding.  They've been whining since the Pats won the Super Bowl.    They are an angry and miserable bunch, that's for sure.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you disagree with me that AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback?  It was the ball, right Alex?


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you agree with 9/11 that "deflategate" is the biggest sports scandal since the Black Sox World Series...then you're as big an idiot as he is, Dottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how long they have been using the deflated balls doesn't it.
> 
> Every one of the Patriots Super Bowls, and every opportunity to make it to the playoffs has been riddled with a whole lot of close games.
> 
> I believe a deflated ball is an advantage for Brady...so does Tommy or he wouldn't feel like he needs the balls to have lower than regulation pressure.
> 
> If Brady was throwing with a regulation ball his whole career would it have made a difference?  I'm sure Tommy thinks so or he wouldn't have illegally requested them.   The real question is just how long this has been going on isn't it.  No, in the game with the Colts it obviously wasn't a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really making my stomach turn given the billions $$$ and huge endorsements involved. I think the Justice Dept might want to take a look at their *cough* business plan..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, let's spend taxpayer dollars on FOOTBALL!  Great idea.
Click to expand...

Siding w/ the Cheatriots?


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady likes his ball to be on the lowest part of the allowable pressure...Aaron Rogers likes his ball to be overinflated.  So why isn't Roger's being attacked for being a "cheater"?  When an opposing defensive back tries to intercept one of Roger's passes isn't that made more difficult because he's not used to catching a ball that hard?  Doesn't that give Rogers an advantage?  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I willing to guess that ALL footballs used in the future will be within regs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't answer my question, Huggy.  Why isn't Rogers being given the same treatment as Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did some NFL refs catch any Green Bay Balls over inflated?  I think the fact that the Ravens people snitched on the Pats to the Colts the refs were laying in wait on any infractions with ball psi.
> 
> So what are you saying?  That Rodgers should get suspensions and Green Bay fined because Aaron glibly answered when asked about ball pressure "I like them over inflated"?
> 
> That's stupid.  Brady didn't get his punishment for saying "I like an under inflated ball".
Click to expand...


What you're saying makes no sense, Huggy!  If the Ravens "snitched" on the Patriots then why did the officials not check the balls at the beginning of the game?  Are you claiming that the Ravens didn't snitch until just before half time?  Or that the officials "forgot" to check the balls until then?

As for why Brady got his punishment?  People were claiming that his saying that he liked an under inflated ball was PROOF that he cheated.  Why isn't it proof that Aaron Rogers cheated?  Brad Johnson paid the guys handling the balls before the Super Bowl $7,500 to scuff them up the way he liked.  Why isn't he being castigated for cheating?  Why aren't you people demanding that the Tampa Bay championship that Johnson won with those balls be vacated?


----------



## Dot Com

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?
Click to expand...

I know right?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you disagree with me that AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback?  It was the ball, right Alex?
Click to expand...

The issue would be Feely's credibility nothing else.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to point out the glaringly obvious here, RKM...but you could give AJ Feeley a rocket propelled football with stick-um on it and he STILL wouldn't have been a great quarterback!
Click to expand...

cheatriot fanboy invoking relativism to justify cheating.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> I found the report a joke and hilarious because they kept using words such as "possibly", "probably", "most likely", etc.    Oh sure, that's some rock solid evidence you've got there . . . possibly.


we've already gone over than cheatriot fangrl. Its the leagues own benchmark.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you disagree with me that AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback?  It was the ball, right Alex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue would be Feely's credibility nothing else.
Click to expand...


Why do you feel that Feeley has credibility on this issue when his own coaches didn't think so?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to point out the glaringly obvious here, RKM...but you could give AJ Feeley a rocket propelled football with stick-um on it and he STILL wouldn't have been a great quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheatriot fanboy invoking relativism to justify cheating.
Click to expand...


"Relativism"?  I want you to explain to me why Brad Johnson can pay NFL employees money to fix the balls just the way he likes...admit to doing so openly...yet he received no punishment at all.  How are the rules applied?  Is there a standard for the rest of the league and then one for the Patriots...simply because they WIN a lot?


----------



## Dot Com

newsflash Cheatriot fanbois/fangrls!!! The matter is settled. Now its just a matter of degrees as to how much of scumbags they are


----------



## Oldstyle

Explain to me why another superstar QB can admit to liking to play with over inflated balls yet he's not called a cheater.  Relativism?  I'm simply looking for fairness.


----------



## Oldstyle

Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!


----------



## Oldstyle

And won't THAT be fun!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you disagree with me that AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback?  It was the ball, right Alex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue would be Feely's credibility nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel that Feeley has credibility on this issue when his own coaches didn't think so?
Click to expand...

Was not credibility, "When he brought it up with coaches, no one seemed to care."


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!



And they probably will too!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!


You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cause Quarterbacks don't need great footballs to be great quarterbacks.  All they need is a ball they can't hold onto... uhmm... Hey could you explain your argument again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to point out the glaringly obvious here, RKM...but you could give AJ Feeley a rocket propelled football with stick-um on it and he STILL wouldn't have been a great quarterback!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheatriot fanboy invoking relativism to justify cheating.
Click to expand...


the cheat worshippers as always grasp at straws.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> newsflash Cheatriot fanbois/fangrls!!! The matter is settled. Now its just a matter of degrees as to how much of scumbags they are



that being said brady/belicheat worshippers,here is a crying towel.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
Click to expand...

what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.

as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.

Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.

if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?

these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..


dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
Click to expand...


The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
Click to expand...




Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
Click to expand...



I dont know how you can tolerate the stupidity of these trolls but since you can,post them that comment of mine,post#479 and ask them how in their warped mind is it exactly,that I hate them the fact this was the ONLY time i ever cheered against them this past superbowl?

I would love to know what their logic is on THAT one?

Like I said,this was the ONLY time i rooted against them in the superbowl in their six appearances only cause i like russel wilson yet despite the fact i rooted for them to win it all the previous five times,I am a hater of them,where do these lunatic clowns come up with this material?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
Click to expand...


Yet you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for the other teams and or players that have also broken the same exact rules that you think the Patriots have broken so I can only assume that it IS hatred of the Patriots because they are winners!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that explains why AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback!  He wasn't getting good balls!!!!
> 
> Do you clowns realize how stupid you look making claims like this?
> 
> The reason this "story" never came out is that it's a washed up Feeley blaming the success of his rival on something OTHER than Brady's talent and Feeley's lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have deflated my laughing my ass off with all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you disagree with me that AJ Feeley sucked as an NFL quarterback?  It was the ball, right Alex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The issue would be Feely's credibility nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel that Feeley has credibility on this issue when his own coaches didn't think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was not credibility, "When he brought it up with coaches, no one seemed to care."
Click to expand...


So kindly explain that to me, Alex!  Why, in a league where grown men spend twenty hours a day scheming to get the SLIGHTEST advantage over another team...would no one "care"?  I'm sorry but THAT has no credibility with me because I know a bunch of football coaches and believe me...THEY CARE!


----------



## Oldstyle

I can't even answer the drivel that 9/11 is posting now.  

I guess that his tin foil hat not only gives him "insights" into 9/11 conspiracies but also "special" knowledge about football.

Quite frankly...I'm amazed he's able to post.  Normally a drooling idiot like him shorts out his keyboard.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for the other teams and or players that have also broken the same exact rules that you think the Patriots have broken so I can only assume that it IS hatred of the Patriots because they are winners!
Click to expand...

You are expressing your own thoughts and projecting those thoughts on others. The author of the statement provided an explanation.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
Click to expand...


My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for the other teams and or players that have also broken the same exact rules that you think the Patriots have broken so I can only assume that it IS hatred of the Patriots because they are winners!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are expressing your own thoughts and projecting those thoughts on others. The author of the statement provided an explanation.
Click to expand...


The author of what statement?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for the other teams and or players that have also broken the same exact rules that you think the Patriots have broken so I can only assume that it IS hatred of the Patriots because they are winners!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are expressing your own thoughts and projecting those thoughts on others. The author of the statement provided an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of what statement?
Click to expand...

The one you are maligning.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
Click to expand...


How you act and defend them says otherwise.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you act and defend them says otherwise.
Click to expand...

hes a "cheatriots right or wrong" man. Thats for sure.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you act and defend them says otherwise.
Click to expand...


How does my pointing out the inconsistencies with which the NFL addresses violations of the rules say anything other than I don't think it's fair?  Would it help if I told you that I think the New Orleans Saints being punished as they were for "Bountygate" was fully as bad as what the NFL is doing to the Patriots now?  What I'm "defending" is fairness.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you act and defend them says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes a "cheatriots right or wrong" man. Thats for sure.
Click to expand...


Sorry to disappoint but I'm from Western Mass and grew up a Giants fan because they were the only team you could get on TV.  I also root for the Giants because one of my college buddies is their Defensive Coordinator. I've become a Patriots fan over the years because quite frankly...I think they're the best organization in the NFL, have been for years and I enjoy watching them adapt to what the rest of the league throws at them.


----------



## Dot Com

Its over retard. Guilty as sin. No amt of deflecting on your part can change the fact about the cheatriots being found guilty of..... well.....  cheating


----------



## Oldstyle

It's over?  Tom Brady just filed a grievance which means this will go to arbitration.  This is FAR from over.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
Click to expand...

thats the understatement of the year.

so what WAS their answer to that post of mine there when i took them to school by chance? or did they play dodgeball and ignore it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> newsflash Cheatriot fanbois/fangrls!!! The matter is settled. Now its just a matter of degrees as to how much of scumbags they are



as well as what  lengths they will go to to show off their stupidity to the world to deny reality that this is a scandal that rivals the black sox scandal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
Click to expand...

you took trollstyle  to school big time there.


----------



## Oldstyle

I hate to break this to you, Conspiracy Boy...but I don't think either of you could FIND a school if I packed you a lunch and put you on the bus!

Still claiming that "Deflategate" is as big a scandal as the Black Sox throwing the World Series?  The sheer stupidity of that claim is breathtaking!


----------



## Oldstyle

People were given life time bans from baseball because of the Black Sox scandal.  Others were put in prison because of it. Saying THAT is equal to what is going on now...is laughable.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> It's over?  Tom Brady just filed a grievance which means this will go to arbitration.  This is FAR from over.


OJ was also found innocent. Your point?

The facts are in and the cheatriots have been found guilty but we already knew that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over?  Tom Brady just filed a grievance which means this will go to arbitration.  This is FAR from over.
> 
> 
> 
> OJ was also found innocent. Your point?
> 
> The facts are in and the cheatriots have been found guilty but we already knew that.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that it's "over"?  That there will be no arbitration?  That's almost as stupid as Conspiracy Boy's claim that the Black Sox scandal and this one are equal.

And what have the Patriots REALLY been found guilty of?  Kind of...sort of...might have...could've...probably did something wrong?  The problem with the Wells report is that it contains no "facts" that prove guilt...in essence the Wells report blasts Brady for his attitude...not what he did or didn't do with game balls.


----------



## Oldstyle

And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriot apologists are BEYOND cringe-worthy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep they invent fairy tales to fool themselves.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you act and defend them says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes a "cheatriots right or wrong" man. Thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but I'm from Western Mass and grew up a Giants fan because they were the only team you could get on TV.  I also root for the Giants because one of my college buddies is their Defensive Coordinator. I've become a Patriots fan over the years because quite frankly...I think they're the best organization in the NFL, have been for years and I enjoy watching them adapt to what the rest of the league throws at them.
Click to expand...


Giants???


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The live through the success of others even if the others cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life differs very little whether the Patriots or any other professional sports team wins...or if they lose.  I don't have Patriots stickers on my car and I don't have a wardrobe full of Patriots logo clothing.  I enjoy watching them play just as I enjoyed watching the 49'ers of Montana and Young...not because I "lived" through them but because I admired the way that they played the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you act and defend them says otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes a "cheatriots right or wrong" man. Thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but I'm from Western Mass and grew up a Giants fan because they were the only team you could get on TV.  I also root for the Giants because one of my college buddies is their Defensive Coordinator. I've become a Patriots fan over the years because quite frankly...I think they're the best organization in the NFL, have been for years and I enjoy watching them adapt to what the rest of the league throws at them.
Click to expand...

You do not disappoint  me I expect this automaton-like behavior from you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Being a Giants fan as well as a Patriots fan makes me an "automaton"?  

OK...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Being a Giants fan as well as a Patriots fan makes me an "automaton"?
> 
> OK...


A fan is fine.   You are zombie-like in your defense and refusal to admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars which helped them in their success and that does make you a sycophant lapping up  Bilicheat's drool every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Oldstyle

Zombie-like?  Because I point out that the Wells report contains no real proof that the Patriots cheated?  Because I point out that the NFL is all over the place on their rules and their punishments?  This latest move by the NFL Commissioner was less about enforcing the rules and doling out the correct amount of punishment for something that AT BEST was a minor transgression, than it was about PR.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Giants fan as well as a Patriots fan makes me an "automaton"?
> 
> OK...
> 
> 
> 
> A fan is fine.   You are zombie-like in your defense and refusal to admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars which helped them in their success and that does make you a sycophant lapping up  Bilicheat's drool every time he opens his mouth.
Click to expand...

What is must be like to live in a "cheatriots right or wrong" world. Sad


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OK...[/QUOTE]
A fan is fine.   You are zombie-like in your defense and refusal to admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars which helped them in their success and that does make you a sycophant lapping up  Bilicheat's drool every time he opens his mouth.[/QUOTE]



which of course is no surprise considering the history  of TROLLSTYLE  here.
Dotcom can vouch for me that he goes into meltdown mode when his hero Reagan gets exposed for having the most corrupt administration ever at the time.not talking now,but at the time.

He covers his ears and closes his eyes when you present videos of actual footage taken back then of reporters talking about many businesss were  closing because of his policys that betrayed the middle class.

the reporter was interviewing many middle class familys back then who could not afford to go shopping anymore and had become poor cause of reagans policys and he refused to watch the video.

His hero Reagan was exposed for being corrupt so he closed his eyes and covered his ears to facts and TROLLSTYLE is doing the same thing here as well since his other two heros Brady and Belicheat have been exposed as liars and cheaters.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Zombie-like?  Because I point out that the Wells report contains no real proof that the Patriots cheated?  Because I point out that the NFL is all over the place on their rules and their punishments?  This latest move by the NFL Commissioner was less about enforcing the rules and doling out the correct amount of punishment for something that AT BEST was a minor transgression, than it was about PR.


Not only Wells but spygate, Feely and others have either said they witnessed or found through investigation. You still sit there like a mindless drone  clickity-clack spewing out "In Bill we trust", "patriots are the best", "no one is better" without qualifying their wins as there own actions and former teammates or coaches have pointed out their cheating and lying ways. No different than a child believing in a fairy tale  or the dolt who believes that  Deflating means losing weight.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you don't seem to have the same "disdain" for the other teams and or players that have also broken the same exact rules that you think the Patriots have broken so I can only assume that it IS hatred of the Patriots because they are winners!
Click to expand...

Nope I think the Giants, when Beli was their coach, should be investigated and the trophies taken away if the were found to have cheated.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.


So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report


----------



## Oldstyle

What's it like to live in the obsessive world you inhabit, Dottie...where you hate the Patriots so much that you spend hours posting the things you do here?  All because the team that you support sucks!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
Click to expand...


What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's a question of how pissed off they are at getting singled out for special treatment under the rules.  Don't be shocked if Tom Brady and the Patriots shove it up your tuckus and the rest of their haters by going right back to the playoffs AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get OS it is  not hate for winners it is disdain for cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what i think is so hysterical about these nutcases who claim its hate for winners is they  end up with egg on their faces and humiliate themselves major big time with that made up warped logic because for one,the chargers having been my favorite team for the past 20 years,because of that,I have always been an AFC guy and have always rooted for the AFC to win the superbowl.last year and this year being the exception cause I like russel wilson.
> 
> as i said previously,i was HAPPY and thrilled that the cheats WON the superbowl against the Rams their first superbowl win for one obvious reason back then,and always rooted for the pats to win the other superbowls as well.
> 
> Matter of fact,I really wanted them to win the first superbowl against the Giants that year they went undefeated in the regular season because of two reasons,one  I would like to see a team go undefeated for an entire season some day in my lifetime.I wasnt around the year the dolphins did it in 72. I was bummed out that they lost that superbowl.2. two former chargers Junior Seau and Rodney Harrison played for them so I really more than anything,wanted them to win so they could have superbowl rings.
> 
> if I hate the cheats so much,then WHY was i rooting for them to WIN the superbowl all those times except for this last time?
> 
> these guys really need to lay off the crack they been smoking and give it up trying to convince themselves their heros are cheaters and liars..
> 
> 
> dont these trolls EVER get tired of showing their stupidity to the world? i guess not.
Click to expand...



so alex,dot,what was the  reply  from trollstyle,chrissy girl and pooper to this post of mine?

post#479.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
Click to expand...



I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is a great podcast with Nick Waggoner and John Clayton. This podcast reinforces everything I been saying that the cheats get special treatment other teams dont.that Goodell kisses Krafts ass.

They mention how Goodel appointed himself to be the arbitrater in this case "more ass kissing of Kraft." where in the ray rice case,he appointed an independent investigation.

Listen closely at the 17:00 minute mark.they pretty much vindicate what i been saying all along as well that this is right up there in league with the black sox scandal.

oh and ESPECIALLY perk your ears up at the 35.00 mark.thats when it REALLY gets interesting.

http://t.co/91EeIlC7lk


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
Click to expand...




The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."

Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs


No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
Click to expand...

except we're not talking about that cheatriots fan boi. Stop moving the goal posts (pun intended) the burden of proof FOR THE LEAGUE was met. Thats all that matters dum dum.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
Click to expand...


There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.


----------



## Oldstyle

The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriot fan bois STILL rationalizing their cheating.


----------



## Oldstyle

You really don't have a response to what I've posted other than this juvenile name calling...do you, Dottie?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Dottie...did you happen to read the second article...the one by Dan Le Betard on that same site.  It's rather good actually...summing up what this whole "scandal" has really been about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that podcast i posted ALSO vouches for everything Huggy has been saying that having a deflated football in cold weather is a huge advantage for a quarterback who has small hands " which Brady has." and it makes it more difficult for the opposing teams to knock the ball out of the ball carriers hands which incidently,the cheats have had a much higher percentage than other teams in the last 8 years plus or so in not turning the ball over.hardly a concidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw,aelx,dot,did you guys listen to that podcast? we know trollstyle,chrissy and the others wont since they mention everything i posted.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.





Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.
Click to expand...


Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning
Click to expand...


Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?
Click to expand...

Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion.  Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules.  Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal.  Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told?  Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
Click to expand...


The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion. Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules. Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal. Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!

I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told? Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriots apologists/fan bois still don't get it


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is just as much hard evidence that Aaron Rogers violated the rules as there is that Tom Brady violated the rules!  That's always been my point.  If you read the Wells report it's filled from one end to the other with phrases saying essentially that Brady "might have" known and "might have" cheated.  The reality is that Aaron Rogers "might have" cheated as well.  So "might have" Peyton Manning have cheated.  So "might have" every other quarterback in the league have cheated because they all had the right to provide their own game balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion.  Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules.  Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal.  Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told?  Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion. Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules. Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal. Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told? Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
Click to expand...

Start with a conclusion? Pot/kettle would fit  you in this situation. As far as Brady lying, cheating and not cooperating read the report and look at my previous posts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Colts "might have" altered the pressure in the ball they had in their possession before they turned it over to the officials.  It's the only one that was found to be much softer than regulation.  The referee "might have" checked the Patriot's game balls with a pressure valve that gave incorrect pressures.  He said in his testimony that to the best of his recollection he used the pressure valve with the longer needle the one that gave higher readings.  Wells wouldn't accept that testimony however because it undermined the case he was making against the Patriots.  Wells got the referee to state that it was "possible" that he used the shorter needle and just didn't remember correctly.  That's the kind of thing you do when you're prosecuting someone...not when you're an independent investigator trying to arrive at the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might, could have,  maybe keep spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion.  Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules.  Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal.  Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told?  Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion. Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules. Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal. Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told? Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start with a conclusion? Pot/kettle would fit  you in this situation. As far as Brady lying, cheating and not cooperating read the report and look at my previous posts.
Click to expand...

Every time I ask you a simple question, Alex...you duck it.  Give me an example of Brady lying.  You made the charge...back it up!


----------



## Oldstyle

The way that Wells handled the referee's recollection of how he measured the game balls that day is a perfect example of an investigator starting with a conclusion and tailoring his investigation to arrive at that conclusion.  The referee tells Wells that to the best of his recollection...of the two ball gauges he had available to him...he used the one with the longer needle that had a bend in it.  That was the one that gave a higher reading.  Wells didn't like that answer however because it didn't fit the conclusion that he was working towards...which was that the Patriots let air out of the balls after the referee checked them...so he asked the referee if it was "possible" that he used the shorter needled gauge instead and simply didn't remember.  The referee reluctantly answers that it might be possible.  That's the way this "investigation" was handled.


----------



## Oldstyle

The way that Wells handled the referee's recollection of how he measured the game balls that day is a perfect example of an investigator starting with a conclusion and tailoring his investigation to arrive at that conclusion.  The referee tells Wells that to the best of his recollection...of the two ball gauges he had available to him...he used the one with the longer needle that had a bend in it.  That was the one that gave a higher reading.  Wells didn't like that answer however because it didn't fit the conclusion that he was working towards...which was that the Patriots let air out of the balls after the referee checked them...so he asked the referee if it was "possible" that he used the shorter needled gauge instead and simply didn't remember.  The referee reluctantly answers that it might be possible.  That's the way this "investigation" was handled.  A plausible explanation of why different readings were arrived at is discounted and a reluctant possibility is given credence.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle:  I see nothing.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see how it works...it's fine for YOU and Ted Wells to assume what "might have" happened but when I do the same thing, I'm "spinning"?
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion.  Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules.  Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal.  Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told?  Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion. Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules. Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal. Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told? Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start with a conclusion? Pot/kettle would fit  you in this situation. As far as Brady lying, cheating and not cooperating read the report and look at my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I ask you a simple question, Alex...you duck it.  Give me an example of Brady lying.  You made the charge...back it up!
Click to expand...


I am not ducking anything nor am I going to repeatedly answer the same questions over and over again read my previous posts.


----------



## Alex.

RKMBrown said:


> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.


Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.


----------



## RKMBrown

Alex. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
Click to expand...

FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.

RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
Oldstyle: I see nothing...

I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.


He would typically say it at least once an episode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And OJ was found guilty in civil court!  That wasn't "over" either when the verdict was read in criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agreed with the preponderance of the evidence rule this was used and met in the Wells report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence?  Did you even read the report?  "Evidence" like what Wells provided in his report would be laughed out of a court of law.  I'm well aware that this isn't a court case and obviously so was Wells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did fanboi every single word. Wells met his burden, Brady did not cooperate, Brady cheated and Brady lied, Pats did not cooperate. Your gods have feet of clay and deflated credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how did what Tom Brady do differ in any way from what Aaron Rogers did?  Why has Brady been suspended four games for simply asking that his game balls be at the low end of the inflation scale...while Aaron Rogers gets a pass for asking that HIS game balls be at the high end of the inflation scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that Brady snuck around and conspired with his flunkies to take air out after the refs inspected the balls. Rogers problem is as follows: Aaron Rodgers says NFL referees take air out of footballs to be used in games, and he doesn't think it should happen..."I have a major problem with the way it goes down, to be honest with you," Rodgers said Tuesday on his ESPN Milwaukee radio show. "The majority of the time, they take air out of the football. I think that, for me, is a disadvantage."
> 
> Aaron Rodgers of Green Bay Packers upset referees take air out of footballs
> 
> 
> No violation for Rogers he follows the rules on this, he does not have ball boys fill up the balls after the refs take air out.You can try to spin and spin this you will just get yourself dizzy. Brady cheated, Brady lied, Brady did not cooperate with investigators.
Click to expand...

 so much for zanders rambling earlier before on Rodgers being comparable to brady cheating.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the Wells methodology, produce evidence, have Rogers lie and refuse to cooperate then meet your burden of persuasion at which point you may have shown by a preponderance of the evidence that Rogers committed the acts you claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion.  Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules.  Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal.  Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told?  Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Wells "methodology" seems to have been to start with a conclusion and then build a case to support that conclusion. Using Well's methodology I would take Rogers' statement that he thinks the officials take too much air out of the balls as "proof" that he did something to keep the balls more inflated than they should be under the rules. Then I would contact all of Rogers' competitors and ask them if they think Green Bay has been doing something illegal. Gee, Alex...I wonder what kind of response I'd get to that query from the Chicago Bears organization or the Minnesota Vikings organization!
> 
> I'm curious...what "lie" is it that Tom Brady has been proven to have told? Or is that simply "assumed" under the Wells "methodology"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start with a conclusion? Pot/kettle would fit  you in this situation. As far as Brady lying, cheating and not cooperating read the report and look at my previous posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I ask you a simple question, Alex...you duck it.  Give me an example of Brady lying.  You made the charge...back it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not ducking anything nor am I going to repeatedly answer the same questions over and over again read my previous posts.
Click to expand...


ducking? oh the Irony,trollsystle needs to look in the mirror when mentioning ducking,He is the troll here who wont look at the facts constantly evades them all the time wherever he goes no matter what the topic is and changes the topic when cornered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
Click to expand...


thats what I been saying all along about trollstyle for YEARS.since he only sees what he WANTS to see,of course just like the sage says in the video-I SEE NOTHING.


----------



## Oldstyle

Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?


----------



## Oldstyle

RKMBrown said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
Click to expand...

No, RKM...I DON'T know that the Patriots are "guilty as sin"!  Neither does Ted Wells.  Did Tom Brady want his game balls to be as under inflated as he could get them?  Yes, he's been forthcoming about that all along.  He likes a softer ball.  Does that mean that he ordered the equipment manager for the Patriots to make them softer than the league allows?  I've seen ZERO proof of that!  Explain to me why Ted Wells was so insistent that the referee concede that he "might" have used another gauge other than the one the referee thought he had used?  Was it because Wells was looking for the truth...or was it because if you took the readings from the longer needled gauge the Patriot balls were either legal or only slightly less than legal?  The only ball that was substantially less than the league minimum was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession.  So explain to me why if Brady was going to cheat and have his game balls deflated...he only had ONE deflated that much?  You do understand that in inclement weather the officials substitute balls in order to keep them dry?  So you REALLY think Brady would play with one ball that was much softer than the others...not knowing until he got the snap which ball he was going to be getting?  Or do you think it's much more plausible that ALL the balls would be the exact same pressure...as ALL of the balls were...other than that one that the Colts turned over to the officials?  If I were playing defense attorney to Ted Wells prosecutor...I would have asked if it was "possible" that someone on the Colts sideline might have let some air out of the ball that was intercepted!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from trollstyle.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, RKM...I DON'T know that the Patriots are "guilty as sin"!  Neither does Ted Wells.  Did Tom Brady want his game balls to be as under inflated as he could get them?  Yes, he's been forthcoming about that all along.  He likes a softer ball.  Does that mean that he ordered the equipment manager for the Patriots to make them softer than the league allows?  I've seen ZERO proof of that!  Explain to me why Ted Wells was so insistent that the referee concede that he "might" have used another gauge other than the one the referee thought he had used?  Was it because Wells was looking for the truth...or was it because if you took the readings from the longer needled gauge the Patriot balls were either legal or only slightly less than legal?  The only ball that was substantially less than the league minimum was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession.  So explain to me why if Brady was going to cheat and have his game balls deflated...he only had ONE deflated that much?  You do understand that in inclement weather the officials substitute balls in order to keep them dry?  So you REALLY think Brady would play with one ball that was much softer than the others...not knowing until he got the snap which ball he was going to be getting?  Or do you think it's much more plausible that ALL the balls would be the exact same pressure...as ALL of the balls were...other than that one that the Colts turned over to the officials?  If I were playing defense attorney to Ted Wells prosecutor...I would have asked if it was "possible" that someone on the Colts sideline might have let some air out of the ball that was intercepted!
Click to expand...

Earth to Tom Brady... DID YOU ORDER THE CODE DEFLATE.  Brady:  You're god damn right I did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
Click to expand...

yep,thats trollstyle.lol


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
Click to expand...

I know right?  He can actually say that w/ a straight face too. "cringe-factor" is "off-the-scale"


----------



## Oldstyle

And still nothing in response from any of you except for fart jokes, obscure movie quotes and smilies.

None of you REALLY want this to be a discussion of the validity of the Wells' report...you just want to assign guilt and call it case closed before the case for the defense has even been presented.


----------



## Oldstyle

And someone asking questions about how Wells went about compiling his report?  Oh, no...you REALLY don't want that!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?









for one


----------



## Alex.

RKMBrown said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
Click to expand...

My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.


----------



## RKMBrown

Alex. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
Click to expand...

To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.


----------



## Alex.

RKMBrown said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
Click to expand...

Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
Click to expand...

not to mention former NFL greats agree with that report.as always.trollstyle gets his ass handed to him on a platter.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
Click to expand...


LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:  I see nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
Click to expand...


Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
Click to expand...


Yes possibly and more probable than not, kinda sorta.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
Click to expand...

If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. Next you will say that Brady and the Pats  fully cooperated and they are being picked on.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
Click to expand...

Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady


Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> And someone asking questions about how Wells went about compiling his report?  Oh, no...you REALLY don't want that!



How did he go about compiling the report anyway?  Do you know?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
Click to expand...


What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?

Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
Click to expand...

You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
Click to expand...


That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
Click to expand...

LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious 

Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you give an example of Tom Brady telling a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
Click to expand...


Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?  
If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious
> 
> Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words
Click to expand...


OMG!  Stop the presses!  Tom Brady used profanity on the football field!  I don't think that's EVER been done in the history of the NFL!  A player dropped the F-Bomb?  He needs to be banned for life!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
Click to expand...

oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?

Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.


----------



## Oldstyle

I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...that one line will go down as one of the CLASSICS, Alex!  If I was a defense attorney I would look at the person who uttered that and ask one very simple question..."So what you're saying is that it is possible that Tom Brady was not aware of inappropriate activities at all...isn't that correct, Mr. Wells?"
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
Click to expand...


When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot!




 



I am not the idiot Tommy is


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a lawyer.....if Brady did not lie....If Brady cooperated....If Brady did not cheat....if the Wells investigation went Brady's way.... A lot of ifs but the reality is Brady was found to have generally known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
Click to expand...


*Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*


If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean, Alex? "...found to have generally known"?  I'm not a lawyer and yet I would eat Ted Wells ALIVE if I got him on the stand and could question him about how he arrived at his conclusions.  What does generally known mean?  Does it mean he MIGHT know?  Because if he might know then it only stands to reason that he might NOT know.  That's what the word "might" denotes!  More probable than not?  How much more probable, Mr Wells?  Give me a percentage!  Was it 51% more probable and 49% less probable?  Generally aware?  What does that prove?  Wasn't Tom Brady "generally aware" that Aaron Rogers likes his balls over inflated?  Does that mean that Tom Brady has something to do with how the Green Bay game balls were prepared?
> 
> Who writes a report like that?  It's hundreds of pages of supposition.  Ted Wells should be embarrassed to have his name on that joke of a report.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*
> 
> 
> If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.
Click to expand...

Oh, Alex...are you so desperate you're trying "homo insults"?  Has it REALLY come to that?


----------



## Oldstyle

Since Ted Wells isn't HERE...why would I mention him when I'm speaking about "the room"?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

And the Well's report is a house of cards.  Watch what happens to it...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not issued a rebuttal and send it to him have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*
> 
> 
> If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Alex...are you so desperate you're trying "homo insults"?  Has it REALLY come to that?
Click to expand...



oldstyle: "I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot! "


I need not say more. You attack and when you get it back you cry like a true Patriot fan.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious
> 
> Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Stop the presses!  Tom Brady used profanity on the football field!  I don't think that's EVER been done in the history of the NFL!  A player dropped the F-Bomb?  He needs to be banned for life!!!
Click to expand...


I do not think that was Tommy boy it was a spoof nonetheless, Just goes to show your inability to assimilate what is presented you correctly and in context. Your cognitive skills are wanting. Now I see why you are so steadfast in your condemnation of the Wells report and your defense of the Pats with their lying and cheating ways. You cannot tell the difference between a lie and the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*
> 
> 
> If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Alex...are you so desperate you're trying "homo insults"?  Has it REALLY come to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: "I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot! "
> 
> 
> I need not say more. You attack and when you get it back you cry like a true Patriot fan.
Click to expand...


That was sarcasm, Alex...right over your head of course...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> 
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious
> 
> Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Stop the presses!  Tom Brady used profanity on the football field!  I don't think that's EVER been done in the history of the NFL!  A player dropped the F-Bomb?  He needs to be banned for life!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think that was Tommy boy it was a spoof nonetheless, Just goes to show your inability to assimilate what is presented you correctly and in context. Your cognitive skills are wanting. Now I see why you are so steadfast in your condemnation of the Wells report and your defense of the Pats with their lying and cheating ways. You cannot tell the difference between a lie and the truth.
Click to expand...


And that was sarcasm as well...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI in dialog, when you put someone's name and a colon after it, the person is saying that which is quoted.
> 
> RKMBrown: Oldstyle you are full of shit, the Pats are guilty as sin and you know it.
> Oldstyle: I see nothing...
> 
> I see nothing is a famous quote from a TV show called Hogans Heroes.
> 
> 
> He would typically say it at least once an episode.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies big guy I did not notice the colon. Yea in the end Oldfartstyle is full of shit. He looks in the mirror and sees Brady what look back is more like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, when I was a kid, I thought Marcia Brady looked hot even with the busted nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
Click to expand...



the brady worshippers always go into meltdown mode when confronted with pesky facts that tear down their hero.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> If you'd like to get him on this site...I'd LOVE to abuse him over that debacle he called a "report".
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*
> 
> 
> If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Alex...are you so desperate you're trying "homo insults"?  Has it REALLY come to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: "I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot! "
> 
> 
> I need not say more. You attack and when you get it back you cry like a true Patriot fan.
Click to expand...


everybody that knows trollstyle knows that has ALWAYS been his history the years he has been here.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely  can see that but we are talking Oldfartstyle in drag with the silly little nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to the personal insults, I see...all without coming up with a single proven lie that Tom Brady supposedly told?  Weak, Alex...even for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious
> 
> Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Stop the presses!  Tom Brady used profanity on the football field!  I don't think that's EVER been done in the history of the NFL!  A player dropped the F-Bomb?  He needs to be banned for life!!!
Click to expand...

wow... don't you think you are getting carried away?  I would not want to see someone get banned for life for cursing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Wow...that was a sarcastic reply by me...and none of you three rocket scientists had a clue!

That Alex thinks Tom Brady dropping an F-Bomb on the field means he's a bad person is laughable!  It's obvious Alex hasn't played sports because people tend to swear a lot in the heat of battle.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: Why in God's name would I send ANYTHING to Ted Wells?
> 
> Because you are the smartest guy in the room, the guy with all the answers, the guy that is going to save his man-hero Tom Brady. At that point you can wear your Brady jersey with pride knowing that you did all you could to help the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: "YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"*
> 
> 
> If that is the case how come you did not mention Wells, remember him? You "would  eat Ted Wells ALIVE". Maybe you meant that in a sexual way I do not know. But his report stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Alex...are you so desperate you're trying "homo insults"?  Has it REALLY come to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle: "I hate to point out the obvious here, Alex but you're a fucking idiot! "
> 
> 
> I need not say more. You attack and when you get it back you cry like a true Patriot fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was sarcasm, Alex...right over your head of course...
Click to expand...



You were a raging lunatic last night


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not weak just poking fun at you. Sorry you are a spoiled sport oh wait just like your hero Tommy "throw a tantrum" Brady
> 
> 
> Alex insulted(poked fun at) oldstyle not fair not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your response?  Posting a picture of Tom Brady yawning?  Like I said, Alex...pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yawning here is  the video it is hilarious
> 
> Watch Tom Brady Have A Temper Tantrum And Say Some Really Naughty Words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Stop the presses!  Tom Brady used profanity on the football field!  I don't think that's EVER been done in the history of the NFL!  A player dropped the F-Bomb?  He needs to be banned for life!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think that was Tommy boy it was a spoof nonetheless, Just goes to show your inability to assimilate what is presented you correctly and in context. Your cognitive skills are wanting. Now I see why you are so steadfast in your condemnation of the Wells report and your defense of the Pats with their lying and cheating ways. You cannot tell the difference between a lie and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that was sarcasm as well...
Click to expand...



You were a raging lunatic last night


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...that was a sarcastic reply by me...and none of you three rocket scientists had a clue!
> 
> That Alex thinks Tom Brady dropping an F-Bomb on the field means he's a bad person is laughable!  It's obvious Alex hasn't played sports because people tend to swear a lot in the heat of battle.


That was not him how many times do I have to tell you it was a spoof


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Wow...that was a sarcastic reply by me...and none of you three rocket scientists had a clue!
> 
> That Alex thinks Tom Brady dropping an F-Bomb on the field means he's a bad person is laughable!  It's obvious Alex hasn't played sports because people tend to swear a lot in the heat of battle.


Do you think you are the only one capable of using sarcasm?  nudge...


----------



## Alex.

*Tom Brady Admits He Lies*



*Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*


Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.


----------



## Oldstyle

Hmmm...Alex *still *seems to think I was a "raging lunatic" simply because I used it to mock him last night.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*
> 
> 
> Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.



Where in that article is there ANYTHING that even REMOTELY proves that Tom Brady is a liar and a cheat?  He simply says that he rarely says what's on his mind because that gets you in trouble with the media.  He doesn't say that he lies to the media!  Are you really that stupid that you can't understand the difference?  Oh wait...that's obviously a silly question on my part because you've proven over and over again that you ARE that stupid!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Hmmm...Alex *still *seems to think I was a "raging lunatic" simply because I used it to mock him last night.


Nah you were out of your mind with anger and rage when  it was found out you wanted to be Brady's ball boi.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*
> 
> 
> Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in that article is there ANYTHING that even REMOTELY proves that Tom Brady is a liar and a cheat?  He simply says that he rarely says what's on his mind because that gets you in trouble with the media.  He doesn't say that he lies to the media!  Are you really that stupid that you can't understand the difference?  Oh wait...that's obviously a silly question on my part because you've proven over and over again that you ARE that stupid!
Click to expand...



He could say no comment instead of issuing misleading statements.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*
> 
> 
> Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.


and look at this.

Robert Kraft drops the fight says he ll accept deflate-gate punishment Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports

Kraft is dropping it because its just a mere slap on the wrist just as it was for deflatedgate.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Alex *still *seems to think I was a "raging lunatic" simply because I used it to mock him last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah you were out of your mind with anger and rage when  it was found out you wanted to be Brady's ball boi.
Click to expand...


Out of my mind with anger and rage?  LOL  Really, Alex?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*
> 
> 
> Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in that article is there ANYTHING that even REMOTELY proves that Tom Brady is a liar and a cheat?  He simply says that he rarely says what's on his mind because that gets you in trouble with the media.  He doesn't say that he lies to the media!  Are you really that stupid that you can't understand the difference?  Oh wait...that's obviously a silly question on my part because you've proven over and over again that you ARE that stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could say no comment instead of issuing misleading statements.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you've backed off calling them "lies"?

The truth is that Brady wasn't even issuing misleading statements in that article!  Another pathetic FAIL on your part!


----------



## Dot Com

admission of guilt: 

Patriots owner will not appeal Deflate punishment - CNN.com

the cheatriots 

Alex.


----------



## Oldstyle

I watched the entire Kraft presser, Dottie.  There was no "admission of guilt".  He simply decided for the good of the NFL that he would "reluctantly" not challenge the ruling.  It's called being the bigger man.  Kraft has more class than most and once again proved it.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady Admits He Lies to Media to Avoid Controversy Larry Brown Sports*
> 
> 
> Nothing new here Brady is nothing but a liar and a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in that article is there ANYTHING that even REMOTELY proves that Tom Brady is a liar and a cheat?  He simply says that he rarely says what's on his mind because that gets you in trouble with the media.  He doesn't say that he lies to the media!  Are you really that stupid that you can't understand the difference?  Oh wait...that's obviously a silly question on my part because you've proven over and over again that you ARE that stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could say no comment instead of issuing misleading statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you've backed off calling them "lies"?
> 
> The truth is that Brady wasn't even issuing misleading statements in that article!  Another pathetic FAIL on your part!
Click to expand...



Here you go Mr. Smartest-guy-in-the-room

mis·lead·ing
ˌmisˈlēdiNG/
_adjective_

giving the wrong idea or impression.
"your article contains a number of misleading statements"
synonyms: deceptive, confusing, deceiving, equivocal, ambiguous, fallacious,specious, spurious, false
"a leaflet full of misleading statements" in other words lie
Here is an example:


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> admission of guilt:
> 
> Patriots owner will not appeal Deflate punishment - CNN.com
> 
> the cheatriots
> 
> Alex.


First & forth round draft pick and a million bucks for the good of the league and Krapt is an all around nice guy who was fucking around on his dying wife with a woman who could be his grandaughter has nothing to do with the lying, cheating and lack of cooperation on the part of Brady and the Pats.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> admission of guilt:
> 
> Patriots owner will not appeal Deflate punishment - CNN.com
> 
> the cheatriots
> 
> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> First & forth round draft pick and a million bucks for the good of the league and Krapt is an all around nice guy who was fucking around on his dying wife with a woman who could be his grandaughter has nothing to do with the lying, cheating and lack of cooperation on the part of Brady and the Pats.
Click to expand...


You come here and accuse Tom Brady of being a liar when he hasn't lied...but what's really telling is that you then you turn around and tell your own lies.  Robert Kraft didn't start dating Ricki Lander until almost a year after his wife died.  He didn't "fuck around on his dying wife" and your claim that he did is a lie.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> admission of guilt:
> 
> Patriots owner will not appeal Deflate punishment - CNN.com
> 
> the cheatriots
> 
> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> First & forth round draft pick and a million bucks for the good of the league and Krapt is an all around nice guy who was fucking around on his dying wife with a woman who could be his grandaughter has nothing to do with the lying, cheating and lack of cooperation on the part of Brady and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come here and accuse Tom Brady of being a liar when he hasn't lied...but what's really telling is that you then you turn around and tell your own lies.  Robert Kraft didn't start dating Ricki Lander until almost a year after his wife died.  He didn't "fuck around on his dying wife" and your claim that he did is a lie.
Click to expand...

Keep the flame. Bunch of no good creeps they are. Brady was found to have general knowledge,  he did not cooperate, he lies during pressers. Keep changing seats on the Titanic. They cheated to get into the SB


and you The Smartest guy in the room, did not get on the horn and talk Karpt out of taking a dive?


----------



## Oldstyle

Robert Kraft actually IS an all around nice guy.  I know that bothers you.  You also seem to be bothered by the fact that he has a hot girlfriend.  Is that why you hate Brady as well?  Is this all about them getting the hot girls and poor little Alex getting none?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Robert Kraft actually IS an all around nice guy.  I know that bothers you.  You also seem to be bothered by the fact that he has a hot girlfriend.  Is that why you hate Brady as well?  Is this all about them getting the hot girls and poor little Alex getting none?


LOL what's the matter Smartest guy in the room, no more talkie about how innocent the Pats are?


----------



## Oldstyle

I said it before and I'll say it again...

When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Kraft actually IS an all around nice guy.  I know that bothers you.  You also seem to be bothered by the fact that he has a hot girlfriend.  Is that why you hate Brady as well?  Is this all about them getting the hot girls and poor little Alex getting none?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what's the matter Smartest guy in the room, no more talkie about how innocent the Pats are?
Click to expand...


What has changed because of Kraft's press conference today?  He still maintains that the Patriots did nothing wrong.  Tom Brady and the Players Union are still contesting the suspension he was given.  Ted Wells' report is still the joke it was yesterday and it will still be a joke tomorrow.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again...
> 
> When the "room" contains, myself, you, Dottie and someone who thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!




You got your self talking in circles.


----------



## Oldstyle

You know what else hasn't changed, Alex?  You still haven't shown where Tom Brady told a lie.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Kraft actually IS an all around nice guy.  I know that bothers you.  You also seem to be bothered by the fact that he has a hot girlfriend.  Is that why you hate Brady as well?  Is this all about them getting the hot girls and poor little Alex getting none?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL what's the matter Smartest guy in the room, no more talkie about how innocent the Pats are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has changed because of Kraft's press conference today?  He still maintains that the Patriots did nothing wrong.  Tom Brady and the Players Union are still contesting the suspension he was given.  Ted Wells' report is still the joke it was yesterday and it will still be a joke tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Karpt is folding without appealing. Actions speak louder than words, no?


----------



## Oldstyle

You just think I'm talking in circles, Alex because I'm making your tiny little brain spin.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You know what else hasn't changed, Alex?  You still haven't shown where Tom Brady told a lie.


look at the graphic


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You just think I'm talking in circles, Alex because I'm making your tiny little brain spin.


Yet the Pats are paying big time because you did not give the the help they needed.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kraft's options were limited, Alex.  As an NFL owner you agree to abide by rulings the Commissioner makes.  Tom Brady on the other hand is going ahead with his appeal.  Using your logic that would mean that he's innocent?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else hasn't changed, Alex?  You still haven't shown where Tom Brady told a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> look at the graphic
Click to expand...

What's amusing is that you think that painfully worded phrase in the Wells report is "proof" of wrongdoing on Brady's part.  What it proves to me is that Ted Wells COULDN'T prove guilt.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else hasn't changed, Alex?  You still haven't shown where Tom Brady told a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> look at the graphic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's amusing is that you think that painfully worded phrase in the Wells report is "proof" of wrongdoing on Brady's part.  What it proves to me is that Ted Wells COULDN'T prove guilt.
Click to expand...

Wells met his burden, even while Brady refused to cooperate.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Kraft's options were limited, Alex.  As an NFL owner you agree to abide by rulings the Commissioner makes.  Tom Brady on the other hand is going ahead with his appeal.  Using your logic that would mean that he's innocent?


When you are right there is only one option. No one takes a hit this big if they did nothing wrong.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what else hasn't changed, Alex?  You still haven't shown where Tom Brady told a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> look at the graphic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's amusing is that you think that painfully worded phrase in the Wells report is "proof" of wrongdoing on Brady's part.  What it proves to me is that Ted Wells COULDN'T prove guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wells met his burden, even while Brady refused to cooperate.
Click to expand...


The Wells report is awful, Alex.  It didn't prove anything in regards to the deflating of footballs.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft's options were limited, Alex.  As an NFL owner you agree to abide by rulings the Commissioner makes.  Tom Brady on the other hand is going ahead with his appeal.  Using your logic that would mean that he's innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> When you are right there is only one option. No one takes a hit this big if they did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


Let's look at the "hit" you speak of.  Robert Kraft is a billionaire.  I'm sorry but a million dollars is not a big hit to him.  The loss of a first round draft choice would be a big hit if you were the average NFL team that needs all the help from high draft choices that it can get but the Patriot's coaching staff is better than most so they take players your team doesn't...like a Julian Edelman...or a Malcolm Butler and turns them into stars.

The biggest hit is against Tom Brady...but then again...he's not "taking" this hit...he's fighting back against it.


----------



## Oldstyle

The other big "hit" is the one that Roger Goodell just took.  He's lost his biggest supporter among the NFL owners.  He's the real loser in this...he just doesn't realize it yet!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft's options were limited, Alex.  As an NFL owner you agree to abide by rulings the Commissioner makes.  Tom Brady on the other hand is going ahead with his appeal.  Using your logic that would mean that he's innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> When you are right there is only one option. No one takes a hit this big if they did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's look at the "hit" you speak of.  Robert Kraft is a billionaire.  I'm sorry but a million dollars is not a big hit to him.  The loss of a first round draft choice would be a big hit if you were the average NFL team that needs all the help from high draft choices that it can get but the Patriot's coaching staff is better than most so they take players your team doesn't...like a Julian Edelman...or a Malcolm Butler and turns them into stars.
> 
> The biggest hit is against Tom Brady...but then again...he's not "taking" this hit...he's fighting back against it.
Click to expand...

Not money,  prestige and draft picks


----------



## Alex.

*"Patriots Derangement Syndrome*
 

 
*Deflategate has sent New England fans over the deep end.*

*Ideally, one part of the brain—commonly known as “the understanding”—limits the psychic distortions of sports viewing to a civilized minimum. If my Facebook feed is any indication, the balance between healthy fanaticism and clinical psychosis—on the part of some otherwise nice people—has been tipped in an alarming direction. This is thanks to “deflategate”: the case of the New England Patriots and the allegedly intentional deflation of footballs.*

*Over the years, Patriots fans have learned to treat every feature of reality as fluid in order to hold two variables—Bill Belichick is the greatest coach who ever lived, and Tom Brady the greatest quarterback—absolutely constant. With the release of the Wells Report—the NFL’s 243-page report laying out the case that footballs were tampered with—the condition has gone code red."*

*Tom Brady appeal New England Patriots fans have gone over the deep end over deflategate.*


Oldfartstyle is a poster child along with his drunken cheerleader girlfriend, a reject from McLean Hospital, mental institution.


----------



## Oldstyle

Who's gone off the deep end, Alex?  You're so fixated on hating the Patriots that you find fault with who the owner DATES!

You don't have facts to use against the Patriots...so you stoop to insults and outright lies.

Did you want to apologize for accusing Bob Kraft of cheating on his wife?  If you had any class you would...but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> I watched the entire Kraft presser, Dottie.  There was no "admission of guilt".  He simply decided for the good of the NFL that he would "reluctantly" not challenge the ruling.  It's called being the bigger man.  Kraft has more class than most and once again proved it.


no. Its called "not digging a deeper hole than has already been dug" by their obfuscation and half-truths.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> admission of guilt:
> 
> Patriots owner will not appeal Deflate punishment - CNN.com
> 
> the cheatriots
> 
> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> First & forth round draft pick and a million bucks for the good of the league and Krapt is an all around nice guy who was fucking around on his dying wife with a woman who could be his grandaughter has nothing to do with the lying, cheating and lack of cooperation on the part of Brady and the Pats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You come here and accuse Tom Brady of being a liar when he hasn't lied...but what's really telling is that you then you turn around and tell your own lies.  Robert Kraft didn't start dating Ricki Lander until almost a year after his wife died.  He didn't "fuck around on his dying wife" and your claim that he did is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep the flame. Bunch of no good creeps they are. Brady was found to have general knowledge,  he did not cooperate, he lies during pressers. Keep changing seats on the Titanic. They cheated to get into the SB
> 
> 
> and you The Smartest guy in the room, did not get on the horn and talk Karpt out of taking a dive?
Click to expand...

OldStyle is the very last person on this forum that you "want on your side" in a debate about anything too next to ShootSpeeders or DarkFury lol


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the entire Kraft presser, Dottie.  There was no "admission of guilt".  He simply decided for the good of the NFL that he would "reluctantly" not challenge the ruling.  It's called being the bigger man.  Kraft has more class than most and once again proved it.
> 
> 
> 
> no. Its called "not digging a deeper hole than has already been dug" by their obfuscation and half-truths.
Click to expand...



LOL this guy is like most if not all Pats fans I have heard today. They are just realizing the Krapt does not give one krap about them or how they feel about caving today. There is more to this than we are being told. I do not think Goodell had a choice in the punishment and the Patriots are forever know for what they are cheaters. Their legacy is weighed down by their dishonesty.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


>



Your avatar is atrocious looking.


----------



## Dot Com

do you know who it is?


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> do you know who it is?



Some republican . . . the name escapes me, maybe because of the clown face, but regardless it is quite unattractive picture.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know who it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some republican . . . the name escapes me, maybe because of the clown face, but regardless it is quite unattractive picture.
Click to expand...

its lindsay


----------



## RKMBrown

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know who it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some republican . . . the name escapes me, maybe because of the clown face, but regardless it is quite unattractive picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its lindsay
Click to expand...

No it's not lindsay lohan it's Lindsey Graham.


----------



## Alex.

RKMBrown said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know who it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some republican . . . the name escapes me, maybe because of the clown face, but regardless it is quite unattractive picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its lindsay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not lindsay lohan it's Lindsey Graham.
Click to expand...

I thought it was Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


>


That comic right there is what this is all about, Dottie...you don't hate Tom Brady because it's been proven he "cheats"!  You hate him because he's everything that you're not!  He wins championships.  He's squeaky clean.  He married a super model.  You're nothing more than a jealous Tom Brady wannabe.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex is not only jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.

Get a life, kiddies!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!


I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know who it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some republican . . . the name escapes me, maybe because of the clown face, but regardless it is quite unattractive picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its lindsay
Click to expand...


I knew that!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
Click to expand...


Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.

I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.


----------



## Dot Com

the creep factor of cheatriots hangers-on is scary


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
Click to expand...

Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
Click to expand...

OldStyle has gone off the deep end in his slavish devotion to a sports team despite evidence being shown they they are serial offenders.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldStyle has gone off the deep end in his slavish devotion to a sports team despite evidence being shown they they are serial offenders.
Click to expand...

and killers


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldStyle has gone off the deep end in his slavish devotion to a sports team despite evidence being shown they they are serial offenders.
Click to expand...


What evidence?  From the Wells report?  Don't make me laugh.  What would make them "serial offenders"?  Because they got unfairly treated *EIGHT YEARS AGO* during "Spy Gate" and then got treated unfairly with the joke of an "investigation" that was done by Ted Wells now?

Serial achievers is what they really are...and that drives losers like you, Alex and Dottie out of your jealous little minds!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldStyle has gone off the deep end in his slavish devotion to a sports team despite evidence being shown they they are serial offenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and killers
Click to expand...


What was Robert Kraft's immediate response to charges being brought against Aaron Hernandez?  Despite him being a star player, Kraft cut him on the spot.  Gee, did the Ravens do that with Ray Lewis?


----------



## Dot Com

O, what a tangled web we weave when first we practise to deceive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Read more at O what a tangled web we weave when first we practise to deceive - Walter Scott at BrainyQuote


----------



## Alex.

"To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.

"Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "

But Kelly's biggest takeaway from Deflategate isn't the fact that Brady cheated. As Kelly told the hosts of_ We Need To Talk,_ Brady could "throw a football if it was over-inflated or deflated." Instead, Kelly doesn't really understand why Brady, who he calls a "good friend," felt the need to deflate the footballs in the first place.

"You do something like that, you're going to get caught," Kelly said. "And Tom didn't need to do it ... but why?"

Jim Kelly on Deflategate Tom Brady didn t need to deflate footballs - CBSSports.com

The reason why the "greatest quarterback" ever conspired to and had general knowledge in deflating balls is because he needed to.   Even Brady's friends know what kind of cheater he is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> "To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.
> 
> "Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "
> 
> But Kelly's biggest takeaway from Deflategate isn't the fact that Brady cheated. As Kelly told the hosts of_ We Need To Talk,_ Brady could "throw a football if it was over-inflated or deflated." Instead, Kelly doesn't really understand why Brady, who he calls a "good friend," felt the need to deflate the footballs in the first place.
> 
> "You do something like that, you're going to get caught," Kelly said. "And Tom didn't need to do it ... but why?"
> 
> Jim Kelly on Deflategate Tom Brady didn t need to deflate footballs - CBSSports.com
> 
> The reason why the "greatest quarterback" ever conspired to and had general knowledge in deflating balls is because he needed to.   Even Brady's friends know what kind of cheater he is.



Kelly's question answers itself.  The greatest quarterback ever to play WOULD know if a ball was over-inflated or deflated!  So explain why one ball...the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession is deflated much more than the other balls which if you measured them with the long needled gauge that the referee says he's almost certain he used would be only slightly under-inflated...something that could have been the result of temperature changes once the balls were brought to the field.  Explain how a perfectionist like Brady would have played with balls that were so different in inflation levels?  Explain why he wouldn't have had his "deflators" make all the balls the same so that he'd know what he was working with?


----------



## Oldstyle

And what Kelly's little piece illustrates, Alex...is that Kelly...a Hall of Fame quarterback views Tom Brady as the greatest ever to play!  So much for your claim that Brady needed to cheat!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And what Kelly's little piece illustrates, Alex...is that Kelly...a Hall of Fame quarterback views Tom Brady as the greatest ever to play!  So much for your claim that Brady needed to cheat!




Stop sucking on Brady's Patriot Pop you see a little more clearly.


----------



## Oldstyle

Back to being a homaphobe, Alex?   Just one more reason why Tom Brady is a better human being than you'll ever be...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex not only is jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
Click to expand...


seems like trollstyel is the only cheatriot apologist left,that all the others could not take anymore of the ass beatings and have left him hung out to dry.lol 

thats what i been saying forever for the least few years,the obvious that trollstyle smokes crack everyday.


----------



## Oldstyle

What Alex has proven lately is that Jim Kelly thinks Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever to play the game...and that Alex is a card carrying homophobe.

9/11 on the other hand...simply by virtue of the name he's chose to use here...has proven that he's a delusional conspiracy theory nut.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Back to being a homaphobe, Alex?   Just one more reason why Tom Brady is a better human being than you'll ever be...


Has nothing to do with homo stuff it has to do with your man-love for Frady, Krapt and Belicheat. You will suck up whatever they do you are a tool.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What Alex has proven lately is that Jim Kelly thinks Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever to play the game...and that Alex is a card carrying homophobe.
> 
> 9/11 on the other hand...simply by virtue of the name he's chose to use here...has proven that he's a delusional conspiracy theory nut.


"To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.

"Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "


Oldfartstyle is delusional Patriot kool-aid is his drug of choice


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Alex is not only jealous of Tom Brady...he's jealous of Robert Kraft as well.
> 
> Get a life, kiddies!


ROFLMAO

In the cheatriots close-minded universe but not here on earth kiddo


----------



## mack20

Does it ever get boring demonstrating how little you guys know about football?


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about some old actress that resembled my mother when she was younger. You continue to personalize this. I like my life just the way it is. Krapt  got pwned, he bent over and took it like a man, better that than the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft did what he thought was best for the NFL.  It's why he's one of the best owners in the league.
> 
> I personalize this?  Really, Alex?  Go back through this string and see who's been slinging insults right from the start.  You like to dish it out...but then you whine when you get a little back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put down the pipe bro you be talking the shit you be smokin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldStyle has gone off the deep end in his slavish devotion to a sports team despite evidence being shown they they are serial offenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and killers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was Robert Kraft's immediate response to charges being brought against Aaron Hernandez?  Despite him being a star player, Kraft cut him on the spot.  Gee, did the Ravens do that with Ray Lewis?
Click to expand...



Don't forget, the Patriots cut him as soon as they learned he'd be charged in the case.  At that point the assumption was that the charges would most likely be obstruction, not murder.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Does it ever get boring demonstrating how little you guys know about football?


The debate  is not about football per se but what kind of cheating and lying bastards the Patriots, Brady, Beli and Kraft are.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever get boring demonstrating how little you guys know about football?
> 
> 
> 
> The debate  is not about football per se but what kind of cheating and lying bastards the Patriots, Brady, Beli and Kraft are.
Click to expand...


Gee, Alex...I thought this was all about how you didn't like Brady and Kraft because unlike yourself...they're both extremely successful and got the girls?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Alex has proven lately is that Jim Kelly thinks Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever to play the game...and that Alex is a card carrying homophobe.
> 
> 9/11 on the other hand...simply by virtue of the name he's chose to use here...has proven that he's a delusional conspiracy theory nut.
> 
> 
> 
> "To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.
> 
> "Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle is delusional Patriot kool-aid is his drug of choice
Click to expand...


Did Jim Kelly actually accuse Tom Brady of cheating?  Or did he simply say that Tom Brady would know if his equipment manager did something with the footballs?  There is a HUGE difference between the two!  I agree with Kelly that Tom Brady would know if something was done with his footballs.  It's why I've always had a hard time accepting the scenario where the Patriots equipment guys deflated one ball far more than the others...and that ball just happened to be the one that the Colts had in their possession after an interception and later turned into the officials!  It's a game being played in inclement weather...the game balls are constantly being rotated in and out of the game by the officials as they try and keep the balls dry...yet Tom Brady and the Patriots have deflated only one ball of the dozen substantially more than the others?  Where is the advantage there?  Brady wouldn't even know if he had a softer ball until he got the snap and actually felt the ball in his hands.  Do you think he's reading the defense as he drops back to pass...AND OH, FIGURING OUT WHICH GAME BALL IT IS THAT HE'S USING...THE REALLY SOFT ONE OR ONE OF THE OTHER NOT SO SOFT ONES?  Doing this in the few seconds he has before a blitzing linebacker tries to rip his head off?  It's an amusing concept but totally unfeasible if you give it even a tiny bit of thought!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Alex has proven lately is that Jim Kelly thinks Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever to play the game...and that Alex is a card carrying homophobe.
> 
> 9/11 on the other hand...simply by virtue of the name he's chose to use here...has proven that he's a delusional conspiracy theory nut.
> 
> 
> 
> "To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.
> 
> "Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle is delusional Patriot kool-aid is his drug of choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Jim Kelly actually accuse Tom Brady of cheating?  Or did he simply say that Tom Brady would know if his equipment manager did something with the footballs?  There is a HUGE difference between the two!  I agree with Kelly that Tom Brady would know if something was done with his footballs.  It's why I've always had a hard time accepting the scenario where the Patriots equipment guys deflated one ball far more than the others...and that ball just happened to be the one that the Colts had in their possession after an interception and later turned into the officials!  It's a game being played in inclement weather...the game balls are constantly being rotated in and out of the game by the officials as they try and keep the balls dry...yet Tom Brady and the Patriots have deflated only one ball of the dozen substantially more than the others?  Where is the advantage there?  Brady wouldn't even know if he had a softer ball until he got the snap and actually felt the ball in his hands.  Do you think he's reading the defense as he drops back to pass...AND OH, FIGURING OUT WHICH GAME BALL IT IS THAT HE'S USING...THE REALLY SOFT ONE OR ONE OF THE OTHER NOT SO SOFT ONES?  Doing this in the few seconds he has before a blitzing linebacker tries to rip his head off?  It's an amusing concept but totally unfeasible if you give it even a tiny bit of thought!
Click to expand...



"Hall of Fame quarterback Jim Kelly says there’s “no doubt” Tom Brady was aware of the PSI levels of the Patriots footballs in the AFC Championship game.

Speaking on the panel on _We Need to Talk_ on the CBS Sports Network, Kelly was asked point blank, “Do you believe that he did what he was accused of doing?”

“Oh there’s no doubt,” Kelly responded. “There’s no way an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing.”
Hall of Fame QB Jim Kelly No doubt Tom Brady did what he was accused of doing - Patriots - Boston.com


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever get boring demonstrating how little you guys know about football?
> 
> 
> 
> The debate  is not about football per se but what kind of cheating and lying bastards the Patriots, Brady, Beli and Kraft are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...I thought this was all about how you didn't like Brady and Kraft because unlike yourself...they're both extremely successful and got the girls?
Click to expand...

Your fascination with the private lives of these men is striking, if not totally creepy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever get boring demonstrating how little you guys know about football?
> 
> 
> 
> The debate  is not about football per se but what kind of cheating and lying bastards the Patriots, Brady, Beli and Kraft are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...I thought this was all about how you didn't like Brady and Kraft because unlike yourself...they're both extremely successful and got the girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascination with the private lives of these men is striking, if not totally creepy.
Click to expand...


Dude, YOU'RE the one with the creepy fascination about the private lives of Brady, Belichick and Kraft...I could care less!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Alex has proven lately is that Jim Kelly thinks Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback ever to play the game...and that Alex is a card carrying homophobe.
> 
> 9/11 on the other hand...simply by virtue of the name he's chose to use here...has proven that he's a delusional conspiracy theory nut.
> 
> 
> 
> "To Jim Kelly, there's no doubt in his mind that Tom Brady cheated.
> 
> "Oh, there's no doubt," Kelly said. "There's no way that an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing ... "
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle is delusional Patriot kool-aid is his drug of choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Jim Kelly actually accuse Tom Brady of cheating?  Or did he simply say that Tom Brady would know if his equipment manager did something with the footballs?  There is a HUGE difference between the two!  I agree with Kelly that Tom Brady would know if something was done with his footballs.  It's why I've always had a hard time accepting the scenario where the Patriots equipment guys deflated one ball far more than the others...and that ball just happened to be the one that the Colts had in their possession after an interception and later turned into the officials!  It's a game being played in inclement weather...the game balls are constantly being rotated in and out of the game by the officials as they try and keep the balls dry...yet Tom Brady and the Patriots have deflated only one ball of the dozen substantially more than the others?  Where is the advantage there?  Brady wouldn't even know if he had a softer ball until he got the snap and actually felt the ball in his hands.  Do you think he's reading the defense as he drops back to pass...AND OH, FIGURING OUT WHICH GAME BALL IT IS THAT HE'S USING...THE REALLY SOFT ONE OR ONE OF THE OTHER NOT SO SOFT ONES?  Doing this in the few seconds he has before a blitzing linebacker tries to rip his head off?  It's an amusing concept but totally unfeasible if you give it even a tiny bit of thought!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hall of Fame quarterback Jim Kelly says there’s “no doubt” Tom Brady was aware of the PSI levels of the Patriots footballs in the AFC Championship game.
> 
> Speaking on the panel on _We Need to Talk_ on the CBS Sports Network, Kelly was asked point blank, “Do you believe that he did what he was accused of doing?”
> 
> “Oh there’s no doubt,” Kelly responded. “There’s no way an equipment manager in the National Football League is going to do something to the football without the greatest quarterback ever to play knowing.”
> Hall of Fame QB Jim Kelly No doubt Tom Brady did what he was accused of doing - Patriots - Boston.com
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums it up yes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to being a homaphobe, Alex?   Just one more reason why Tom Brady is a better human being than you'll ever be...
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with homo stuff it has to do with your man-love for Frady, Krapt and Belicheat. You will suck up whatever they do you are a tool.
Click to expand...

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with trollstyle being hung out to dry by his cheatriot apologists being the only one left  willing to keep coming back for constant ass beatings,here is still another good one for him.Revis who just played in the superbowl with them and the cheats,has no sympathy for Brady.

The star cornerback doesn't believe the Patriots' pattern of behavior can be ignored.
New England's been doing stuff in the past and getting in trouble," Revis said. "When stuff repeatedly happens, then that's it. I don't know what else to tell you. Stuff repeatedly happened through the years. You got SpyGate, you got this and that and everything else. Obviously in those situations in the past, they had the evidence. So they did what they needed to do."
Revis doesn't have any sympathy for Brady's situation.
Darrelle Revis Patriots have a history of doing stuff - NFL.com

my oh my,to have former teammates of yours come out and say you have been cheating for years.He first gets a black eye from joe montana for calling him out as a cheater,his idol,then the other eye gets a black eye as well when his former center from two superbowls damien woody calls him out,now one of his own from even LAST YEAR  has said their organization is run by a bunch of cheaters.it was already humilating and embarrassing enough for brady when montana and woody called him out.Now kelly as well and Revis, a teammate from just last year?

He already has two black eyes,now its a punch to the gut and jaw.


as always,must suck to be trollstyle,he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is while crying all the time.be grateful this troll is not your lawyer.he would lose every case for you and be laughed out of the courtroom by the judge and jury EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> with trollstyle being hung out to dry by his cheatriot apologists being the only one left  willing to keep coming back for constant ass beatings,here is still another good one for him.Revis who just played in the superbowl with them and the cheats,has no sympathy for Brady.
> 
> The star cornerback doesn't believe the Patriots' pattern of behavior can be ignored.
> New England's been doing stuff in the past and getting in trouble," Revis said. "When stuff repeatedly happens, then that's it. I don't know what else to tell you. Stuff repeatedly happened through the years. You got SpyGate, you got this and that and everything else. Obviously in those situations in the past, they had the evidence. So they did what they needed to do."
> Revis doesn't have any sympathy for Brady's situation.
> Darrelle Revis Patriots have a history of doing stuff - NFL.com
> 
> my oh my,to have former teammates of yours come out and say you have been cheating for years.He first gets a black eye from joe montana for calling him out as a cheater,his idol,then the other eye gets a black eye as well when his former center from two superbowls damien woody calls him out,now one of his own from even LAST YEAR  has said their organization is run by a bunch of cheaters.it was already humilating and embarrassing enough for brady when montana and woody called him out.Now kelly as well and Revis, a teammate from just last year?
> 
> He already has two black eyes,now its a punch to the gut and jaw.
> 
> 
> as always,must suck to be trollstyle,he can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is while crying all the time.be grateful this troll is not your lawyer.he would lose every case for you and be laughed out of the courtroom by the judge and jury EVERY SINGLE TIME.



Dude, Revis is back with the Jets...he's playing to the New York fan base.  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

And what's amusing is that Revis should know that his Jet's were guilty of doing exactly what the Patriots were doing during his rookie year...the only difference is that HIS head coach went running to the league pointing fingers because the Patriots spanked him so badly on the field that year.  The Patriots caught the Jets doing the same thing and didn't involve the league.

If Revis REALLY feels the Patriots cheated then he should do the right thing and turn his Superbowl ring in and return his share of the winner's prize pool!  I'm going to go WAY out on a limb and guess that won't be happening any time soon!


----------



## Dot Com

If they had ANY sense of honor they would forfeit the trophy back to the corrupt league from whence it came.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> If they had ANY sense of honor they would forfeit the trophy back to the corrupt league from whence it came.



Oh, so the NFL is "corrupt" because your team didn't win the Superbowl?  Is that the way things work in "Dottie World"?


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm a Ravens fan and my team didn't win the Superbowl!!!  Wah...wah...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Dot Com

I don't have a team shit stain. I outgrew watching grown men run around in the grass a long, LONG time ago. You OTOH.

Seek help kiddo. Your slavish devotion to the cheatriots is scary


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Alex.

*"New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn't being honest with him in Deflategate: Report"*

* New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn t being honest with him in Deflategate Report OregonLive.com*

Like rats on a sinking ship, the owner hangs them all out to dry, belicheat thinks his QB is cheating and the QB is caught lying so they all run away and hide..... (behind Oldfartstyle and give him a thrill).

Truly the "Patriot Way"


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> I don't have a team shit stain. I outgrew watching grown men run around in the grass a long, LONG time ago. You OTOH.
> 
> Seek help kiddo. Your slavish devotion to the cheatriots is scary



Oh, so you just OBSESS about those grown men who run around in the grass?  You don't root for any particular team but you're obsessed about Brady and the Patriots?  Why would ANYONE spend hours on a chat board debating something that they supposedly don't care about?  You're about as believable on that score, Dottie...as Slick Willie Clinton when he declared that he didn't have sexual relations with that woman!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *"New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn't being honest with him in Deflategate: Report"*
> 
> * New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn t being honest with him in Deflategate Report OregonLive.com*
> 
> Like rats on a sinking ship, the owner hangs them all out to dry, belicheat thinks his QB is cheating and the QB is caught lying so they all run away and hide..... (behind Oldfartstyle and give him a thrill).
> 
> Truly the "Patriot Way"



You clowns love to take quotes out of context and try to make them something that they're not.  So should I quote Robert Kraft saying that he didn't believe Tom Brady EVER lied to him?


----------



## Oldstyle

"Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.

You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?

Run along, you obsessive little drones...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...



Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!


----------



## Oldstyle

dropkick murphys going down to boston - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Search Results

I'm more of a Drop Kick Murphy's guy...

Come up and visit us, all you supporters of NFL losers who think they can get a leg up on the Pats OFF the field when you obviously can't ON the field!  I'm sure that Robert, Bill, Tommy and the rest of the Patriots will have a little something something for you!


----------



## Oldstyle

I've got a feeling this could be an EPIC season...


----------



## HUGGY

Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB. 

That won't be the case this season.  Tommy's balls will be as hard as Ron Jeremy's.  Ya....they have a weak division and will surely make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show. 

That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings. 

ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.

Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB.
> 
> That won't be the case this season.  Ya....they have a weak division and will make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show.
> 
> That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings.
> 
> ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.
> 
> Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!



Here's something to mull over this summer, Huggy...

How many teams have gone to three Super Bowls in three consecutive years...as you predict the Seahawks will...and what was their combined Super Bowl record?

That would be the Buffalo Bills who went to 4 in a row, losing them all...and the Miami Dolphins who went to three in a row with a record of 1-2.  That's a combined record of 1 - 6.

As the saying goes...don't be counting your chickens before they hatch...


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB.
> 
> That won't be the case this season.  Ya....they have a weak division and will make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show.
> 
> That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings.
> 
> ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.
> 
> Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to mull over this summer, Huggy...
> 
> How many teams have gone to three Super Bowls in three consecutive years...as you predict the Seahawks will...and what was their combined Super Bowl record?
> 
> That would be the Buffalo Bills who went to 4 in a row, losing them all...and the Miami Dolphins who went to three in a row with a record of 1-2.  That's a combined record of 1 - 6.
> 
> As the saying goes...don't be counting your chickens before they hatch...
Click to expand...


It's what we like to call A PREDICTION.  Not an actual COUNTING. 

Maybe you should be more concerned with the people that have already thrown down millions at the betting windows wagering that the Hawks will be back and win this season's Super Bowl. 

I just analyze the players that come and go from what success they had last season adding to that the draft.  
The Seahawks had the best off season in the NFL by the pundits agreement with my assessment. The Pats had one of the worst by many accounts. 

A lot can and will happen between now and then but as they all prepare to blast through the gates a very young and strong Seahawk team got even stronger and better.  An aging Pats team got weaker.  I won't go on and on about the Hawks getting Jimmy Graham but he will add an element the already dependable Hawk offense lacked.  The Seahawks suffered mightily with KO and Punt returns last year making the distance to score unusually long for the entire 2014 season.  Tyler Lockette, possibly the fastest player in the NFL, will change that.  It's a BIG deal to start from the 30-50 instead of from the 10-20 every exchange of possession.

Having a team that most of the NFL world considers #1 is hardly just me personally fantasizing. I like to break it all down as much as I can and it just so happens that I agree with the so-called experts.

Whether a team goes to one SB in a row or three is just coincidence and the results of factors that have nothing to do with historical repetition.  Injuries, other teams getting stronger, fluke plays against close opponents, are all taken into account when a team finally makes it to a Super Bowl.  Green Bay could have easily made it instead of Seattle last season but NOT for the *one* lucky catch on *one* play like the GB fans would have you believe.  What REALLY made the NFC game as close as it was was for the same reason the SB was close.  The HUGE number of Seattle's injuries on defense was the real reason GB was even able to keep the game within reach.


----------



## Dot Com

Luddly Neddite said:


> *While many of the comments were critical of Josh, an almost equal amount defended the reality star and said they forgive him  *
> 
> Read more: Josh Duggar s fans defend him on Instagram after child molestation confession Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


reminescent of cheatriots fans Oldstyle


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *"New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn't being honest with him in Deflategate: Report"*
> 
> * New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick suspected Tom Brady wasn t being honest with him in Deflategate Report OregonLive.com*
> 
> Like rats on a sinking ship, the owner hangs them all out to dry, belicheat thinks his QB is cheating and the QB is caught lying so they all run away and hide..... (behind Oldfartstyle and give him a thrill).
> 
> Truly the "Patriot Way"



Thats what I been saying from day one that Kraft and Belicheat who are involved up to their ears in this,to dodge their involvement in it,they are making Brady the patsy,the fall guy holding him out to dry same way trollstyles buddies have hung him out to dry by himself.oh my.

man this is getting better and better by the day.


----------



## HUGGY

I wonder if Kraft will sue Tommy for the million bucks.  That would be his style.  He snookered his own inlaws to end up owning the box manufacturing company he built his fortune on.    He has no compunction for throwing those close to him under the bus....especially when it comes to money.


----------



## Alex.

*Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*


"Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."

Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe

Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.



If it was Peyton Manning who lost "consumer appeal" then you might have a point, Alex...but you're talking about Tom Brady...the guy that does very few commercials to start with.  Brady concentrates on being a great quarterback and lets guys like Manning and Newton spend their time selling products.  Guess how motivated someone is going to be THIS year!  I'm going to enjoy watching this season....


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While many of the comments were critical of Josh, an almost equal amount defended the reality star and said they forgive him  *
> 
> Read more: Josh Duggar s fans defend him on Instagram after child molestation confession Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> reminescent of cheatriots fans Oldstyle
Click to expand...


I don't even know who Josh Duggars plays for.  If he's a Patriot I've never heard of the guy.  What he has to do with ball inflation you'll have to explain to me.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB.
> 
> That won't be the case this season.  Ya....they have a weak division and will make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show.
> 
> That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings.
> 
> ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.
> 
> Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to mull over this summer, Huggy...
> 
> How many teams have gone to three Super Bowls in three consecutive years...as you predict the Seahawks will...and what was their combined Super Bowl record?
> 
> That would be the Buffalo Bills who went to 4 in a row, losing them all...and the Miami Dolphins who went to three in a row with a record of 1-2.  That's a combined record of 1 - 6.
> 
> As the saying goes...don't be counting your chickens before they hatch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what we like to call A PREDICTION.  Not an actual COUNTING.
> 
> Maybe you should be more concerned with the people that have already thrown down millions at the betting windows wagering that the Hawks will be back and win this season's Super Bowl.
> 
> I just analyze the players that come and go from what success they had last season adding to that the draft.
> The Seahawks had the best off season in the NFL by the pundits agreement with my assessment. The Pats had one of the worst by many accounts.
> 
> A lot can and will happen between now and then but as they all prepare to blast through the gates a very young and strong Seahawk team got even stronger and better.  An aging Pats team got weaker.  I won't go on and on about the Hawks getting Jimmy Graham but he will add an element the already dependable Hawk offense lacked.  The Seahawks suffered mightily with KO and Punt returns last year making the distance to score unusually long for the entire 2014 season.  Tyler Lockette, possibly the fastest player in the NFL, will change that.  It's a BIG deal to start from the 30-50 instead of from the 10-20 every exchange of possession.
> 
> Having a team that most of the NFL world considers #1 is hardly just me personally fantasizing. I like to break it all down as much as I can and it just so happens that I agree with the so-called experts.
> 
> Whether a team goes to one SB in a row or three is just coincidence and the results of factors that have nothing to do with historical repetition.  Injuries, other teams getting stronger, fluke plays against close opponents, are all taken into account when a team finally makes it to a Super Bowl.  Green Bay could have easily made it instead of Seattle last season but NOT for the *one* lucky catch on *one* play like the GB fans would have you believe.  What REALLY made the NFC game as close as it was was for the same reason the SB was close.  The HUGE number of Seattle's injuries on defense was the real reason GB was even able to keep the game within reach.
Click to expand...


I'm a history major, Huggy...we tend to look at things from a historic perspective.  What you glean from looking at the history of the Super Bowl is that very few teams go to three in a row...and the ones that do have an abysmal record.  I readily admit that the Seahawks have vastly improved themselves with the addition of Jimmy Graham but I would caution you that the best laid plans of men and mice go awry more than they play out as expected.  Injuries.  That's the bugaboo that nobody can plan for.  Who's the backup to Russell Wilson?  Do you think he can take them to the Super Bowl if Wilson does an RGIII and goes down with a major injury?  And before you say it...trust me...I don't want to see Russell Wilson get hurt.  I love to watch the kid play football!  It's just that injuries are a part of the game and if you look at the great teams that COULDN'T get back to the Super Bowl...most of the time that was due to one big injury or a slew of smaller ones making them vulnerable.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB.
> 
> That won't be the case this season.  Ya....they have a weak division and will make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show.
> 
> That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings.
> 
> ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.
> 
> Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to mull over this summer, Huggy...
> 
> How many teams have gone to three Super Bowls in three consecutive years...as you predict the Seahawks will...and what was their combined Super Bowl record?
> 
> That would be the Buffalo Bills who went to 4 in a row, losing them all...and the Miami Dolphins who went to three in a row with a record of 1-2.  That's a combined record of 1 - 6.
> 
> As the saying goes...don't be counting your chickens before they hatch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what we like to call A PREDICTION.  Not an actual COUNTING.
> 
> Maybe you should be more concerned with the people that have already thrown down millions at the betting windows wagering that the Hawks will be back and win this season's Super Bowl.
> 
> I just analyze the players that come and go from what success they had last season adding to that the draft.
> The Seahawks had the best off season in the NFL by the pundits agreement with my assessment. The Pats had one of the worst by many accounts.
> 
> A lot can and will happen between now and then but as they all prepare to blast through the gates a very young and strong Seahawk team got even stronger and better.  An aging Pats team got weaker.  I won't go on and on about the Hawks getting Jimmy Graham but he will add an element the already dependable Hawk offense lacked.  The Seahawks suffered mightily with KO and Punt returns last year making the distance to score unusually long for the entire 2014 season.  Tyler Lockette, possibly the fastest player in the NFL, will change that.  It's a BIG deal to start from the 30-50 instead of from the 10-20 every exchange of possession.
> 
> Having a team that most of the NFL world considers #1 is hardly just me personally fantasizing. I like to break it all down as much as I can and it just so happens that I agree with the so-called experts.
> 
> Whether a team goes to one SB in a row or three is just coincidence and the results of factors that have nothing to do with historical repetition.  Injuries, other teams getting stronger, fluke plays against close opponents, are all taken into account when a team finally makes it to a Super Bowl.  Green Bay could have easily made it instead of Seattle last season but NOT for the *one* lucky catch on *one* play like the GB fans would have you believe.  What REALLY made the NFC game as close as it was was for the same reason the SB was close.  The HUGE number of Seattle's injuries on defense was the real reason GB was even able to keep the game within reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a history major, Huggy...we tend to look at things from a historic perspective.  What you glean from looking at the history of the Super Bowl is that very few teams go to three in a row...and the ones that do have an abysmal record.  I readily admit that the Seahawks have vastly improved themselves with the addition of Jimmy Graham but I would caution you that the best laid plans of men and mice go awry more than they play out as expected.  Injuries.  That's the bugaboo that nobody can plan for.  Who's the backup to Russell Wilson?  Do you think he can take them to the Super Bowl if Wilson does an RGIII and goes down with a major injury?  And before you say it...trust me...I don't want to see Russell Wilson get hurt.  I love to watch the kid play football!  It's just that injuries are a part of the game and if you look at the great teams that COULDN'T get back to the Super Bowl...most of the time that was due to one big injury or a slew of smaller ones making them vulnerable.
Click to expand...


I hate your Ass Face!!! For even suggesting that Wilson get hurt,  If that should happen we are toast.  We could be a very good team with what we have on offense now but replace Russell Wilson?  There is nobody like him in the NFL.  Our O-Line is mediocre.  A pocket passer would get thumped...repeatedly.  Maybe a Michael Vick could step in if he could learn to evade tacklers like Russell.  The guy we have Treyvaris Jackson actually was pretty good subbing for Wilson a few times about three years ago at the end of games only when we were enjoying big leads.  Fortunately we won't have to replace Wilson for an injury because he is in fantastic shape and always stays just a step from disaster and never takes a big hit. But like you say Buttbreath, shit happens.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last February fortune and possibly a season of soft easy to grip footballs propelled the Pats and Tommy Brady to the Super Bowl and their last ring with Brady as QB.
> 
> That won't be the case this season.  Ya....they have a weak division and will make it to the playoffs.   The Colts have had a great off season ...the Pats... a horrible one with Browner and Revis both leaving so the AFC Championship game will be nothing like last season's blowout.  It will be close.  I am hoping that the Pats DO make it past Indy to a spot in the big show.
> 
> That said the Seahawks will absolutely CRUSH the Patriots in Super Bowl 50.  Green Bay and Dallas should beat the Seahawks in their regular season matchups.  Both get to play the Hawks at home in the regular season but those two will not stop the Seahawks in the NFC playoffs.  AZ might give the Hawks a go for it in one of their two meetings.
> 
> ESPN rates the Hawks #1 and New England #2 after the draft and the bulk of free agency.  Personally I believe that they are being kind to NE because they DID win the SB last season although by the slimmest of margins.  Intercepting a team that by all other measures was certain to take the ball in from the 1 yard line with three tries left was a miracle and had up til that point never been done in a Super Bowl.    The Patriots will be fortunate this season to make it through the playoffs.  The loss of their two best DBs will be difficult to overcome as was seen by Seattle's struggles against inferior teams when both are healthy in Green Bay and NE.
> 
> Sorry Tommy...No More Soup For YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something to mull over this summer, Huggy...
> 
> How many teams have gone to three Super Bowls in three consecutive years...as you predict the Seahawks will...and what was their combined Super Bowl record?
> 
> That would be the Buffalo Bills who went to 4 in a row, losing them all...and the Miami Dolphins who went to three in a row with a record of 1-2.  That's a combined record of 1 - 6.
> 
> As the saying goes...don't be counting your chickens before they hatch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what we like to call A PREDICTION.  Not an actual COUNTING.
> 
> Maybe you should be more concerned with the people that have already thrown down millions at the betting windows wagering that the Hawks will be back and win this season's Super Bowl.
> 
> I just analyze the players that come and go from what success they had last season adding to that the draft.
> The Seahawks had the best off season in the NFL by the pundits agreement with my assessment. The Pats had one of the worst by many accounts.
> 
> A lot can and will happen between now and then but as they all prepare to blast through the gates a very young and strong Seahawk team got even stronger and better.  An aging Pats team got weaker.  I won't go on and on about the Hawks getting Jimmy Graham but he will add an element the already dependable Hawk offense lacked.  The Seahawks suffered mightily with KO and Punt returns last year making the distance to score unusually long for the entire 2014 season.  Tyler Lockette, possibly the fastest player in the NFL, will change that.  It's a BIG deal to start from the 30-50 instead of from the 10-20 every exchange of possession.
> 
> Having a team that most of the NFL world considers #1 is hardly just me personally fantasizing. I like to break it all down as much as I can and it just so happens that I agree with the so-called experts.
> 
> Whether a team goes to one SB in a row or three is just coincidence and the results of factors that have nothing to do with historical repetition.  Injuries, other teams getting stronger, fluke plays against close opponents, are all taken into account when a team finally makes it to a Super Bowl.  Green Bay could have easily made it instead of Seattle last season but NOT for the *one* lucky catch on *one* play like the GB fans would have you believe.  What REALLY made the NFC game as close as it was was for the same reason the SB was close.  The HUGE number of Seattle's injuries on defense was the real reason GB was even able to keep the game within reach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a history major, Huggy...we tend to look at things from a historic perspective.  What you glean from looking at the history of the Super Bowl is that very few teams go to three in a row...and the ones that do have an abysmal record.  I readily admit that the Seahawks have vastly improved themselves with the addition of Jimmy Graham but I would caution you that the best laid plans of men and mice go awry more than they play out as expected.  Injuries.  That's the bugaboo that nobody can plan for.  Who's the backup to Russell Wilson?  Do you think he can take them to the Super Bowl if Wilson does an RGIII and goes down with a major injury?  And before you say it...trust me...I don't want to see Russell Wilson get hurt.  I love to watch the kid play football!  It's just that injuries are a part of the game and if you look at the great teams that COULDN'T get back to the Super Bowl...most of the time that was due to one big injury or a slew of smaller ones making them vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate your Ass Face!!! For even suggesting that Wilson get hurt,  If that should happen we are toast.  We could be a very good team with what we have on offense now but replace Russell Wilson?  There is nobody like him in the NFL.  Our O-Line is mediocre.  A pocket passer would get thumped...repeatedly.  Maybe a Michael Vick could step in if he could learn to evade tacklers like Russell.  The guy we have Treyvaris Jackson actually was pretty good subbing for Wilson a few times about three years ago at the end of games only when we were enjoying big leads.  Fortunately we won't have to replace Wilson for an injury because he is in fantastic shape and always stays just a step from disaster and never takes a big hit. But like you say Buttbreath, shit happens.
Click to expand...


Like I said, Huggy...I'm not wishing injuries on anyone...let alone Russell Wilson, who I respect as a player!  I'm simply pointing out that injuries are a part of the game especially for a quarterback who isn't afraid to tuck it and run.  All it takes is one guy getting a shot on him that he doesn't see coming and he could down for the count.  Sometimes those injuries occur at home or in practice with zero contact and simply a misstep.

It's not just Wilson...what happens if Beastmode goes down?  Or Richard Sherman?  Or your rookie speed burner takes his first punt and gets blown up by some crazed special teams Kamikazee?  That's the reason why it's so hard to get back to multiple Super Bowls in a row.  Footballs such a violent sport that odds are...you're going to lose key people.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
Click to expand...




He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.

*"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."

Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Peyton Manning who lost "consumer appeal" then you might have a point, Alex...but you're talking about Tom Brady...the guy that does very few commercials to start with.  Brady concentrates on being a great quarterback and lets guys like Manning and Newton spend their time selling products.  Guess how motivated someone is going to be THIS year!  I'm going to enjoy watching this season....
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you are talking about.

"At $7 million, Brady is almost at the very top in terms of NFL players' off-field earnings." Brady endorsements.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
Click to expand...


And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Peyton Manning who lost "consumer appeal" then you might have a point, Alex...but you're talking about Tom Brady...the guy that does very few commercials to start with.  Brady concentrates on being a great quarterback and lets guys like Manning and Newton spend their time selling products.  Guess how motivated someone is going to be THIS year!  I'm going to enjoy watching this season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> "At $7 million, Brady is almost at the very top in terms of NFL players' off-field earnings." Brady endorsements.
Click to expand...


I show Brady making 4 million a year in endorsements...which is peanuts considering his wife took in 45 million last year.  Damn...the guy's wife is a super model and super rich...no wonder you're so jealous of Tom Brady!  The fact is...he could walk away from the game any time he wanted and he'd be rolling in cash anyways.  

LOL...the Patriots kick your team's ass on the field and Tom Brady kicks your ass OFF IT!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amusing is that somehow you think YOU'RE winning!  I hate to break this to you Alex but you're still the same nobody you've always been and Tom Brady is still living in that mansion waking up next to one of the more beautiful women on the planet with yet another Super Bowl MVP trophy sitting up there on his mantel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from trollstyle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
Click to expand...


just when you think it cant get any better,it DOES. the fact that even the boston media ITSELF has turned on the cheats.that speaks even more volumns and adds salt to the wounds he already had on his body from montana,woody,and revis's comments that they are cheaters.

this is all trollstyle can do while whining and crying in defeat. living in his fantastland he has invented that this isnt a scandal that rivals the black sox scandal.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *While many of the comments were critical of Josh, an almost equal amount defended the reality star and said they forgive him  *
> 
> Read more: Josh Duggar s fans defend him on Instagram after child molestation confession Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> reminescent of cheatriots fans Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know who Josh Duggars plays for.  If he's a Patriot I've never heard of the guy.  What he has to do with ball inflation you'll have to explain to me.
Click to expand...


It has absolutely nothing at all to do with football.  Josh Duggar is a member of the Duggar family, a very odd religious fanatic family that has like 20 kids or something like that.    A bunch of crazies, IMO.  

Apparently, Dot is confused.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Peyton Manning who lost "consumer appeal" then you might have a point, Alex...but you're talking about Tom Brady...the guy that does very few commercials to start with.  Brady concentrates on being a great quarterback and lets guys like Manning and Newton spend their time selling products.  Guess how motivated someone is going to be THIS year!  I'm going to enjoy watching this season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> "At $7 million, Brady is almost at the very top in terms of NFL players' off-field earnings." Brady endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I show Brady making 4 million a year in endorsements...which is peanuts considering his wife took in 45 million last year.  Damn...the guy's wife is a super model and super rich...no wonder you're so jealous of Tom Brady!  The fact is...he could walk away from the game any time he wanted and he'd be rolling in cash anyways.
> 
> LOL...the Patriots kick your team's ass on the field and Tom Brady kicks your ass OFF IT!
Click to expand...


Brady doesn't have to kick his arse.  There is absolutely NO competition there.  Lol!   Alex is a nobody with a big mouth on an internet message board, who isn't very bright to begin with.  Probably ugly too.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


They call you crazy, and yet some of these people actually want to get the GOVERNMENT involved in a football game!!!!    How about how they start 20 million threads about it, lashing out in sheer anger and frustration at Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Good grief!    It was a ball deflated only a little tiny bit, and they act as if the sky is falling.


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh but it's the biggest sports scandal since the Chicago Black Sox throwing the World Series!  That from the same idiot that thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"!  Even after the Patriots STOMPED the Colts with "regulation" ball inflation and beat the Seahawks with the same "regulation" balls!  Obviously, Tom Brady doesn't have to cheat to win but for idiots like these two it all makes sense!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Umm no


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Peyton Manning who lost "consumer appeal" then you might have a point, Alex...but you're talking about Tom Brady...the guy that does very few commercials to start with.  Brady concentrates on being a great quarterback and lets guys like Manning and Newton spend their time selling products.  Guess how motivated someone is going to be THIS year!  I'm going to enjoy watching this season....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> "At $7 million, Brady is almost at the very top in terms of NFL players' off-field earnings." Brady endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I show Brady making 4 million a year in endorsements...which is peanuts considering his wife took in 45 million last year.  Damn...the guy's wife is a super model and super rich...no wonder you're so jealous of Tom Brady!  The fact is...he could walk away from the game any time he wanted and he'd be rolling in cash anyways.
> 
> LOL...the Patriots kick your team's ass on the field and Tom Brady kicks your ass OFF IT!
Click to expand...



You continuously bring up Brady's wife and her money, maybe you like to live off of women not every one does, at least no self respecting man. Brady seems like he would never want that either.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They call you crazy, and yet some of these people actually want to get the GOVERNMENT involved in a football game!!!!    How about how they start 20 million threads about it, lashing out in sheer anger and frustration at Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Good grief!    It was a ball deflated only a little tiny bit, and they act as if the sky is falling.
Click to expand...



Hey dipwiz get some information prior to spewing your nonsense,
*"NFL Leads All Sports Leagues in Government Lobbying and Political Involvement"*

*NFL Leads All Sports Leagues in Government Lobbying and Political Involvement Bleacher Report*

Your stay at McLean was not long enough nor did the treatments take.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.


lolol


----------



## mack20

LOL at Ron Borges being used as a source for anything Patriots related.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Oh but it's the biggest sports scandal since the Chicago Black Sox throwing the World Series!  That from the same idiot that thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"!  Even after the Patriots STOMPED the Colts with "regulation" ball inflation and beat the Seahawks with the same "regulation" balls!  Obviously, Tom Brady doesn't have to cheat to win but for idiots like these two it all makes sense!



They obviously need treatment for their Patriots Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
Click to expand...


Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?

(Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
Click to expand...


Tommy of course!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belichick never believed his story, from what I was told," said Borges.
> 
> You gotta love the unattributed quotes thrown out there by so called journalists!  Told by who?  The guy who cuts Belichick's hair every other Tuesday?  A friend of his second cousin on his mother's side?  A tarot card reader from East Boston?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Run along, you obsessive little drones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
Click to expand...


Russell Wilson  He is the most successful 3rd year QB in the history of the NFL. Rookie,,deep in playoffs soph...  SB winner  3rd season... one errant pass on the one from repeating SB winner. 

Eli, Peyton AND Brady are all on the back side of greatness.  They were all great at one time.  Brady was more lucky than great last season even with his SB ring.  You don't pick a QB for what he did over a career.  You pick him or her because of what he is capable of in the coming season.  If you were going to pick a QB for past achievements I pick Joe Montana.

Brady's trophy case isn't going to score a single point in this upcoming season.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell Wilson  He is the most successful 3rd year QB in the history of the NFL. Rookie,,deep in playoffs soph...  SB winner  3rd season... one errant pass on the one from repeating SB winner.
> 
> Eli, Peyton AND Brady are all on the back side of greatness.  They were all great at one time.  Brady was more lucky than great last season even with his SB ring.  You don't pick a QB for what he did over a career.  You pick him or her because of what he is capable of in the coming season.  If you were going to pick a QB for past achievements I pick Joe Montana.
> 
> Brady's trophy case isn't going to score a single point in this upcoming season.
Click to expand...


Brady is gonna kick butts.  Just wait and see!


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sock it to 'em Oldstyle.  Just like Tommy Boy is going to do as soon as he is allowed to play again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell Wilson  He is the most successful 3rd year QB in the history of the NFL. Rookie,,deep in playoffs soph...  SB winner  3rd season... one errant pass on the one from repeating SB winner.
> 
> Eli, Peyton AND Brady are all on the back side of greatness.  They were all great at one time.  Brady was more lucky than great last season even with his SB ring.  You don't pick a QB for what he did over a career.  You pick him or her because of what he is capable of in the coming season.  If you were going to pick a QB for past achievements I pick Joe Montana.
> 
> Brady's trophy case isn't going to score a single point in this upcoming season.
Click to expand...


What has Brady done that makes you think he's in the twilight of his career, Huggy?  Saying he was great "at one time" is "whistling past the graveyard".  The truth is...he's in great shape physically and you folks have made him more motivated than ever with this stupid Deflategate shit.  Him and the rest of the Patriots.  Do you recall what happened following "SpyGate"?  How the Patriots responded to THAT crock THAT season?  Don't be surprised if history repeats itself.  The Patriots were a miracle catch by the Giants from having a perfect season.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not dealing with reality you seem to be in the front row passenger seat of his crazy car.
> 
> *"The battle is over, Patriot fans. And the war has been lost. The Patriots have been found to have cheated twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the loss of first-round draft picks twice in eight seasons. They have accepted the biggest fine in NFL history."
> 
> Robert Kraft surrenders in a battle he couldn t win - Sports - The Boston Globe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell Wilson  He is the most successful 3rd year QB in the history of the NFL. Rookie,,deep in playoffs soph...  SB winner  3rd season... one errant pass on the one from repeating SB winner.
> 
> Eli, Peyton AND Brady are all on the back side of greatness.  They were all great at one time.  Brady was more lucky than great last season even with his SB ring.  You don't pick a QB for what he did over a career.  You pick him or her because of what he is capable of in the coming season.  If you were going to pick a QB for past achievements I pick Joe Montana.
> 
> Brady's trophy case isn't going to score a single point in this upcoming season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has Brady done that makes you think he's in the twilight of his career, Huggy?  Saying he was great "at one time" is "whistling past the graveyard".  The truth is...he's in great shape physically and you folks have made him more motivated than ever with this stupid Deflategate shit.  Him and the rest of the Patriots.  Do you recall what happened following "SpyGate"?  How the Patriots responded to THAT crock THAT season?  Don't be surprised if history repeats itself.  The Patriots were a miracle catch by the Giants from having a perfect season.
Click to expand...


What the Patriots did nearly a decade ago with an almost completely different team than the one they field in 2015 has no relevance today.

Brady brought this all onto himself flirting with the rules and finally getting caught.  Some think deflating the ball had little consequence.  I am not in that camp.  With the size of Tommy's hands a ball that his tiny fingers can grip has made a difference.  What difference?  Who knows. How many catches did his receivers haul in that would have been dropped with a regulation ball?  How many possible fumbles were averted by the RBs that should have happened?  What is clear and obvious is that Brady must play within the rules and he has not.  He can fire all the ball boys he wants but he dug this hole all by himself.

The Media is the media.  They ran with it.  What did Brady think would happen if he got found out?  He obviously didn't think about the consequences.  The public isn't "picking on Brady" for no reason.  They are not mad because he has a great life, a couple of big houses and a beautiful rich wife.  The other teams and their fans, especially in the division the Patriots compete expect an even and fair playing field and to have everyone play by the same rules.

If little Tommy Brady gets his dander up and decides to prove he ain't no cheater by having a great season in 2015 then good for him.  The best he can do is make it back to the Super Bowl and run into a Seahawk team that is a hell of a lot madder than he is.  Be careful what you wish for Tommy Brady.  The Hawks will have a little sumpin waiting for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they just keep on kicking your teams ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Kiddies...who would you rather have as YOUR quarterback...Tom Brady or Eli Manning?
> 
> (Let's see who the SERIOUSLY stupid folks are on this board!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell Wilson  He is the most successful 3rd year QB in the history of the NFL. Rookie,,deep in playoffs soph...  SB winner  3rd season... one errant pass on the one from repeating SB winner.
> 
> Eli, Peyton AND Brady are all on the back side of greatness.  They were all great at one time.  Brady was more lucky than great last season even with his SB ring.  You don't pick a QB for what he did over a career.  You pick him or her because of what he is capable of in the coming season.  If you were going to pick a QB for past achievements I pick Joe Montana.
> 
> Brady's trophy case isn't going to score a single point in this upcoming season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has Brady done that makes you think he's in the twilight of his career, Huggy?  Saying he was great "at one time" is "whistling past the graveyard".  The truth is...he's in great shape physically and you folks have made him more motivated than ever with this stupid Deflategate shit.  Him and the rest of the Patriots.  Do you recall what happened following "SpyGate"?  How the Patriots responded to THAT crock THAT season?  Don't be surprised if history repeats itself.  The Patriots were a miracle catch by the Giants from having a perfect season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Patriots did nearly a decade ago with an almost completely different team than the one they field in 2015 has no relevance today.
> 
> Brady brought this all onto himself flirting with the rules and finally getting caught.  Some think deflating the ball had little consequence.  I am not in that camp.  With the size of Tommy's hands a ball that his tiny fingers can grip has made a difference.  What difference?  Who knows. How many catches did his receivers haul in that would have been dropped with a regulation ball?  How many possible fumbles were averted by the RBs that should have happened?  What is clear and obvious is that Brady must play within the rules and he has not.  He can fire all the ball boys he wants but he dug this hole all by himself.
> 
> The Media is the media.  They ran with it.  What did Brady think would happen if he got found out?  He obviously didn't think about the consequences.  The public isn't "picking on Brady" for no reason.  They are not mad because he has a great life, a couple of big houses and a beautiful rich wife.  The other teams and their fans, especially in the division the Patriots compete expect an even and fair playing field and to have everyone play by the same rules.
> 
> If little Tommy Brady gets his dander up and decides to prove he ain't no cheater by having a great season in 2015 then good for him.  The best he can do is make it back to the Super Bowl and run into a Seahawk team that is a hell of a lot madder than he is.  Be careful what you wish for Tommy Brady.  The Hawks will have a little sumpin waiting for you.
Click to expand...


Little Tommy Brady?  6' 4" 225 lb Tom Brady?  The guy who played better in the second half of the Colts game with more inflated balls?  The guy who beat your Seahawks in the Super Bowl with more inflated balls?  The guy who won 3 Super Bowls before the rules were changed and quarterbacks were allowed to use their own balls?  Is that the guy you're referring to?  Try and base your nonsense on something a little less amusing, Huggy.  Little Tommy Brady?  The dude TOWERS over Russel Wilson and actually has rather large hands!


----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## RKMBrown

What hands?


----------



## Oldstyle

If you want me to look at Tom's hands, RKM...I'd suggest not putting Giselle's tush in the vicinity...just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

There is this myth that's sprung up among the ignorant that Tom Brady has small hands.  I'm just pointing out that his hands are actually quite large.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> There is this myth that's sprung up among the ignorant that Tom Brady has small hands.  I'm just pointing out that his hands are actually quite large.



RKMB is obviously pointing out that Brady's wife has a succulent ass.


----------



## RKMBrown

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is this myth that's sprung up among the ignorant that Tom Brady has small hands.  I'm just pointing out that his hands are actually quite large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMB is obviously pointing out that Brady's wife has a succulent ass.
Click to expand...

Just sayin there are more important things than brady's balls.


----------



## Dot Com

oldstyle still playing his charade as are other cheatriot fan boys are?


----------



## Alex.

*"Joe Montana Tells Tom Brady To Confess*

* Montana, the four-time Super Bowl champion and Hall of Famer suggested that he, too, may have been tempted to deflate or alter footballs if he thought the act would've given him a competitive advantage.

"I wish I'd known (it could make a difference) because I couldn't throw a wet ball to save my life," Montana told Trib Total Media. "Heck, I would've thought about (deflating the ball), sure."
*

*New England Patriots Deflategate Rumors Joe Montana Tells Tom Brady To Confess VIDEO NFL Sports World News*


*The story that keeps on giving.*


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> oldstyle still playing his charade as are other cheatriot fan boys are?



If you call pointing out the glaring holes in the NFL's "case" against Brady playing "charades" then yes, I'm still "playing".  He's been suspended not because they proved he cheated but because they don't feel he cooperated sufficiently in their efforts to prove that he cheated.

Right now you've got one ball that was deflated more than others and that was the ball that was in the possession of the Colts before being handed over to the officials.  The other balls it turns out were only slightly under inflated...something that might have been caused by temperature change and or the referee using one gauge rather than another to test them before the game.  It makes absolutely no sense from a competitive standpoint to have one ball in a rotation of game balls be that much softer than the others.  In a rainy, wet game like the Indy game the balls are rotated to keep them as dry as possible and Brady standing back in the shotgun wouldn't know what ball he was getting until it hit his hands.  So you're telling me that a man who is fanatical about game preparation would have balls of vastly different inflation rates?  That's logical to you?

And Alex pointing out that Joe Montana would have played with softer balls in the rain if he "could" have is meaningless because the rules were different back then and quarterbacks were not allowed to play with balls that their team provided.  The question I would have asked Montana is this...if you DID have the rule in place that Brady was working under...would you have had the balls as soft as you could have gotten them, Joe?  I'm quite sure that his answer would have been a resounding YES!  I'm quite sure from that article that Joe Montana would have done EXACTLY what Tom Brady did...ask for his footballs to be as under inflated as the ref would allow!


----------



## Dot Com

was wondering what happened to the cheatriots #1 fan boi here lol


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle still playing his charade as are other cheatriot fan boys are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call pointing out the glaring holes in the NFL's "case" against Brady playing "charades" then yes, I'm still "playing".  He's been suspended not because they proved he cheated but because they don't feel he cooperated sufficiently in their efforts to prove that he cheated.
> 
> Right now you've got one ball that was deflated more than others and that was the ball that was in the possession of the Colts before being handed over to the officials.  The other balls it turns out were only slightly under inflated...something that might have been caused by temperature change and or the referee using one gauge rather than another to test them before the game.  It makes absolutely no sense from a competitive standpoint to have one ball in a rotation of game balls be that much softer than the others.  In a rainy, wet game like the Indy game the balls are rotated to keep them as dry as possible and Brady standing back in the shotgun wouldn't know what ball he was getting until it hit his hands.  So you're telling me that a man who is fanatical about game preparation would have balls of vastly different inflation rates?  That's logical to you?
> 
> And Alex pointing out that Joe Montana would have played with softer balls in the rain if he "could" have is meaningless because the rules were different back then and quarterbacks were not allowed to play with balls that their team provided.  The question I would have asked Montana is this...if you DID have the rule in place that Brady was working under...would you have had the balls as soft as you could have gotten them, Joe?  I'm quite sure that his answer would have been a resounding YES!  I'm quite sure from that article that Joe Montana would have done EXACTLY what Tom Brady did...ask for his footballs to be as under inflated as the ref would allow!
Click to expand...


Montana said he would have thought about it. Oldfartstyle you be the tool and Brady does not even know you are alive.


----------



## TrinityPower

This appeal thing is taking too long.  Anyone heard what if anything will happen with the SB title?  Should it be stripped from possession or just a big fat * sat next to it with a long footnote?


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> This appeal thing is taking too long.  Anyone heard what if anything will happen with the SB title?  Should it be stripped from possession or just a big fat * sat next to it with a long footnote?


I agree. Every minute they continue to hold that title is a travesty

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> This appeal thing is taking too long.  Anyone heard what if anything will happen with the SB title?  Should it be stripped from possession or just a big fat * sat next to it with a long footnote?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Every minute they continue to hold that title is a travesty
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



All their titles are worthless "cheaters' gold"


----------



## Oldstyle

Montana would have done EXACTLY what Brady did!  He would have played with balls as soft as he could get them.  So your post about Montana is as meaningless as the rest of your drivel here...it's more sour grapes from the fan of a team that Brady beat.  Whaaa...whaaaa...whaaaa!


----------



## Oldstyle

What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?  

You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!


Did you watch the SB?  I sure didn't see this massive domination of Seattle and i the end Seattle made a monumental stupid play call


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Montana would have done EXACTLY what Brady did!  He would have played with balls as soft as he could get them.  So your post about Montana is as meaningless as the rest of your drivel here...it's more sour grapes from the fan of a team that Brady beat.  Whaaa...whaaaa...whaaaa!


As one of  Brady's dwarfs you went from Sneezy to Dopey in one fell swoop.


Read the quote *"I wish I'd known (it could make a difference) because I couldn't throw a wet ball to save my life," Montana told Trib Total Media. "Heck, I would've thought about (deflating the ball), sure."*


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the SB?  I sure didn't see this massive domination of Seattle and i the end Seattle made a monumental stupid play call
Click to expand...


Where did I say that the Patriots dominated Seattle?  They beat them using balls that were probably the most scrutinized balls ever used in an athletic event in the history of sports.  They did in fact dominate the Colts in the second half of that game after Tom Brady's "advantage" was supposedly removed.  So remind me again how much that affected the Patriot's offense?  Oh, that's right...it DIDN'T!  Just like how the Patriots continued to win after Spygate supposedly removed another "advantage"!

The Patriots won that game because at a crucial moment an undrafted player from a school nobody had ever heard of...recognized the formation that the Seahawks were in and realized what the proper response was to that formation because he'd been coached in practice on that very situation.  That's why the Patriots win and your team doesn't.  Not because they cheat...they win because they take 5th round draft picks like Tom Brady and undrafted players like Butler and Edelman and coach them up until they are stars.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana would have done EXACTLY what Brady did!  He would have played with balls as soft as he could get them.  So your post about Montana is as meaningless as the rest of your drivel here...it's more sour grapes from the fan of a team that Brady beat.  Whaaa...whaaaa...whaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of  Brady's dwarfs you went from Sneezy to Dopey in one fell swoop.
> 
> 
> Read the quote *"I wish I'd known (it could make a difference) because I couldn't throw a wet ball to save my life," Montana told Trib Total Media. "Heck, I would've thought about (deflating the ball), sure."*
Click to expand...


So after hearing Montana say that you somehow think he* wouldn't* have played with as uninflated a ball as he could have?  Quite obviously, Montana didn't even concern himself with the inflation rate of balls back then because back then that wasn't something that individual quarterbacks had influence on.  That rule changed because Peyton Manning, Drew Brees and Tom Brady *ALL *lobbied to be able to use their own game balls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle still playing his charade as are other cheatriot fan boys are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call pointing out the glaring holes in the NFL's "case" against Brady playing "charades" then yes, I'm still "playing".  He's been suspended not because they proved he cheated but because they don't feel he cooperated sufficiently in their efforts to prove that he cheated.
> 
> Right now you've got one ball that was deflated more than others and that was the ball that was in the possession of the Colts before being handed over to the officials.  The other balls it turns out were only slightly under inflated...something that might have been caused by temperature change and or the referee using one gauge rather than another to test them before the game.  It makes absolutely no sense from a competitive standpoint to have one ball in a rotation of game balls be that much softer than the others.  In a rainy, wet game like the Indy game the balls are rotated to keep them as dry as possible and Brady standing back in the shotgun wouldn't know what ball he was getting until it hit his hands.  So you're telling me that a man who is fanatical about game preparation would have balls of vastly different inflation rates?  That's logical to you?
> 
> And Alex pointing out that Joe Montana would have played with softer balls in the rain if he "could" have is meaningless because the rules were different back then and quarterbacks were not allowed to play with balls that their team provided.  The question I would have asked Montana is this...if you DID have the rule in place that Brady was working under...would you have had the balls as soft as you could have gotten them, Joe?  I'm quite sure that his answer would have been a resounding YES!  I'm quite sure from that article that Joe Montana would have done EXACTLY what Tom Brady did...ask for his footballs to be as under inflated as the ref would allow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana said he would have thought about it. Oldfartstyle you be the tool and Brady does not even know you are alive.
Click to expand...

He ran out of desperation rebuttals to think of so he could keep living in denial fooling himself it was no big deal plus the fact all his other troll buddies have all left with their tails between their legs knowing they cant counter anything anymore.so since they all hung him out to dry,he has retreated from the ass beatings he got here everyday to try and recover from them. soon as he thinks up some more desperation denials,trollstyle will be back.He has nothing better to do in life but troll so its just a matter of time after regrouping that he'll be back.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> This appeal thing is taking too long.  Anyone heard what if anything will happen with the SB title?  Should it be stripped from possession or just a big fat * sat next to it with a long footnote?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Every minute they continue to hold that title is a travesty
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All their titles are worthless "cheaters' gold"
Click to expand...

yep- AKA- * gold


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana would have done EXACTLY what Brady did!  He would have played with balls as soft as he could get them.  So your post about Montana is as meaningless as the rest of your drivel here...it's more sour grapes from the fan of a team that Brady beat.  Whaaa...whaaaa...whaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> As one of  Brady's dwarfs you went from Sneezy to Dopey in one fell swoop.
> 
> 
> Read the quote *"I wish I'd known (it could make a difference) because I couldn't throw a wet ball to save my life," Montana told Trib Total Media. "Heck, I would've thought about (deflating the ball), sure."*
Click to expand...

OUCH!!!  That had to leave a mark on the cheatriot apologist's backside


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldstyle still playing his charade as are other cheatriot fan boys are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call pointing out the glaring holes in the NFL's "case" against Brady playing "charades" then yes, I'm still "playing".  He's been suspended not because they proved he cheated but because they don't feel he cooperated sufficiently in their efforts to prove that he cheated.
> 
> Right now you've got one ball that was deflated more than others and that was the ball that was in the possession of the Colts before being handed over to the officials.  The other balls it turns out were only slightly under inflated...something that might have been caused by temperature change and or the referee using one gauge rather than another to test them before the game.  It makes absolutely no sense from a competitive standpoint to have one ball in a rotation of game balls be that much softer than the others.  In a rainy, wet game like the Indy game the balls are rotated to keep them as dry as possible and Brady standing back in the shotgun wouldn't know what ball he was getting until it hit his hands.  So you're telling me that a man who is fanatical about game preparation would have balls of vastly different inflation rates?  That's logical to you?
> 
> And Alex pointing out that Joe Montana would have played with softer balls in the rain if he "could" have is meaningless because the rules were different back then and quarterbacks were not allowed to play with balls that their team provided.  The question I would have asked Montana is this...if you DID have the rule in place that Brady was working under...would you have had the balls as soft as you could have gotten them, Joe?  I'm quite sure that his answer would have been a resounding YES!  I'm quite sure from that article that Joe Montana would have done EXACTLY what Tom Brady did...ask for his footballs to be as under inflated as the ref would allow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana said he would have thought about it. Oldfartstyle you be the tool and Brady does not even know you are alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ran out of desperation rebuttals to think of so he could keep living in denial fooling himself it was no big deal plus the fact all his other troll buddies have all left with their tails between their legs knowing they cant counter anything anymore.so since they all hung him out to dry,he has retreated from the ass beatings he got here everyday to try and recover from them. soon as he thinks up some more desperation denials,trollstyle will be back.He has nothing better to do in life but troll so its just a matter of time after regrouping that he'll be back.
Click to expand...


Retreat?  Why would I retreat from you three whiners?  On the contrary, "Tinfoil Hat Boy"...I will be right here enjoying what Tom Brady does to your favorite team once again this year.  I'm looking forward to the season.


----------



## Dot Com

They need to return the title. The previous one as well & replace them w/ an *


----------



## Oldstyle

You three can continue to obsess about Tom Brady and the Patriots...they'll just continue to win and you'll continue to whine.


----------



## TrinityPower

Nothing like a rabid Patriot Fan.  They are the chihuahuas of the NFL....you run them off and they come back to bite your ankle again.  Should be named Pestriots


----------



## Oldstyle

Should the 49'ers return their Superbowl rings as well?  You just had Joe Montana admit that his line men sprayed PAM on their uniforms!  Doh!


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Nothing like a rabid Patriot Fan.  They are the chihuahuas of the NFL....you run them off and they come back to bite your ankle again.  Should be named Pestriots



Nothing like a rabid Patriots hater...you can't beat them on the field so you spend all of your time trying to find a reason why they win and your team doesn't.


----------



## Oldstyle

Newsflash...they're a better ORGANIZATION than your team is!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FIVE farts in a row from trollsytyle. Like I said,he just needed to regroup to try and think of new ways to fool himself that this has been no big deal and to recover from his ass beatings he needed a breather.its not easy for him knowing he has been hung out to dry by his fellow trolls.he has got to retreat from the ass beatings once in a while to catch his breath and invent new ways to fool himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the SB?  I sure didn't see this massive domination of Seattle and i the end Seattle made a monumental stupid play call
Click to expand...

what else would you expect from pete the cheat? lol


----------



## TrinityPower

Pete bit himself in the ding ding on that SB call but at least he owned it.  Brady wouldn't claim his own balls belonged to him if his wife caught him cheating he would be like


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> FIVE farts in a row from trollsytyle. Like I said,he just needed to regroup to try and think of new ways to fool himself that this has been no big deal and to recover from his ass beatings he needed a breather.its not easy for him knowing he has been hung out to dry by his fellow trolls.he has got to retreat from the ass beatings once in a while to catch his breath and invent new ways to fool himself.



You're this board's answer to Beavis & Butthead...inane posts and an obsession with farts.

I'm guessing you missed the whole "run on" sentence thing when you were taking Freshman English?


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Pete bit himself in the ding ding on that SB call but at least he owned it.  Brady wouldn't claim his own balls belonged to him if his wife caught him cheating he would be like



Why would Brady cheat?  He's married to one of the most beautiful women in the world.  As Paul Newman put it when someone asked him why he didn't sleep with other women than his wife..."Why go out for hamburgers when you've got steak at home!"


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!



UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.  

The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.  

Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.


----------



## Dot Com

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
Click to expand...

thats ANOTHER reason the cheatriots should return the title(s) to the leaugue but they have no shame


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
Click to expand...


Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.

And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ANOTHER reason the cheatriots should return the title(s) to the leaugue but they have no shame
Click to expand...


So winning on "freak plays" disqualifies teams from winning Super Bowls?  I guess that means the New York Giants will be returning the Super Bowl they won over the Patriots because of that "freak catch"?  Gee, that would make the Patriots the first team to go undefeated for the season since the Dolphins.  I'm good with that...


----------



## Dot Com

take brady's cawk outta' yer mouth OldStyle. I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> take brady's cawk outta' yer mouth OldStyle. I'm embarrassed for you.



Stop dreaming about men's cocks, Dottie...it's unseemly.


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm always amused by you far left liberals who resort to gay insults when your arguments fall short...


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be



Oh, please!  Tom Brady's teammates love him!  He takes less money than half the QB's in the league so the Patriots can pay OTHER players more money.  He's the first in, the last to go home and works harder in the weight room than anyone else.  But most of all?  He's a winner and he makes THEM winners!


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please!  Tom Brady's teammates love him!  He takes less money than half the QB's in the league so the Patriots can pay OTHER players more money.  He's the first in, the last to go home and works harder in the weight room than anyone else.  But most of all?  He's a winner and he makes THEM winners!
Click to expand...

Hmmm...did you copy that from a news article about Russel Wilson and substitute Brady's name in there?  I believe you did


----------



## TrinityPower

You mad bro?


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be


he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please!  Tom Brady's teammates love him!  He takes less money than half the QB's in the league so the Patriots can pay OTHER players more money.  He's the first in, the last to go home and works harder in the weight room than anyone else.  But most of all?  He's a winner and he makes THEM winners!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...did you copy that from a news article about Russel Wilson and substitute Brady's name in there?  I believe you did
Click to expand...


I have nothing but respect for the way that Russell Wilson conducts himself both on the field and off of it.  

He's been doing for three years what Tom Brady has been doing for 14 seasons.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it
Click to expand...


You really are a bit twisted...aren't you, Dottie?  "Piss boys"?  "Gang banging brownie troops"?  What's running around in that strange little mind of yours, dude?

On second thought...I don't think I want to know!


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please!  Tom Brady's teammates love him!  He takes less money than half the QB's in the league so the Patriots can pay OTHER players more money.  He's the first in, the last to go home and works harder in the weight room than anyone else.  But most of all?  He's a winner and he makes THEM winners!
Click to expand...

AGAIN, take Tommy's cawk outta' yer mouth.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bit twisted...aren't you, Dottie?  "Piss boys"?  "Gang banging brownie troops"?  What's running around in that strange little mind of yours, dude?
> 
> On second thought...I don't think I want to know!
Click to expand...

Piss Boy is from a Mel Brooks movie. Shows how wet behind the ears you are. No wonder you're a cheatriots fan boi. Young & impressionable.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bit twisted...aren't you, Dottie?  "Piss boys"?  "Gang banging brownie troops"?  What's running around in that strange little mind of yours, dude?
> 
> On second thought...I don't think I want to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss Boy is from a Mel Brooks movie. Shows how wet behind the ears you are. No wonder you're a cheatriots fan boi. Young & impressionable.
Click to expand...


Ah...I'm turning 60 this summer, Dottie!  I haven't been young and impressionable since the 70's.


----------



## Oldstyle

Where did you get the gang banged Brownie troop from?  Blazing Saddles?


----------



## TrinityPower

Because of the language in the skit I do no know if it is ok to post here but this whole thing of Patriots and their fans bragging it up then dropping the ball so to speak is pretty well summed up in the Ice Cream skit from Eddie Murphy's Delirious.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Because of the language in the skit I do no know if it is ok to post here but this whole thing of Patriots and their fans bragging it up then dropping the ball so to speak is pretty well summed up in the Ice Cream skit from Eddie Murphy's Delirious.



LOL...after Dottie introduced Tom Brady's cock, piss boys and Brownie troop gang bangs...I'm pretty sure you're safe posting just about ANYTHING here today, Trinity!  I'm learning so much about you Patriots haters this morning!


----------



## Oldstyle

Well, I'm off to the golf course...you kiddies have fun storming the Patriot's castle!


----------



## TrinityPower

I dislike any dirty team.  It is the reason many despise the Raiders.  You can put shilac on a turd but you know...it's still a turd.  That is how people see the Patriots


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ANOTHER reason the cheatriots should return the title(s) to the leaugue but they have no shame
Click to expand...


Indeed,they dont.yeah they indeed have never been dominant in their superbowl wins like the niners were just barely escaping with a win each time and the rams and the panthers both said they taped their practice games in the days before the game.its so obvious thats true they taped the rams practice games.they were billed the greatest show on turf back then at the time.

Yeah the cheats have benefitted in playing in such a pathetic and weak division.Put them in the NFC west and lets see how good they are. and yeah,you line the cheats up against a HEALTHY Seahawks secondary not playing against a bunch of cripples,then the outcome is going to be much more like it was against the donkeys for sure.

they had one of the greatest running backs to ever play the game in marshall faulk plus the fastest receivers in the game at the time as well with Isacc bruce and others and i still to this day, remember watching a monday night game once where  joe theisman was saying kurt warner had the quickest release of any quarterback he had ever seen since dan marino.that there was not a QB in the league at the time that matched his quick release and that superbowl WAS played on artificial turf as well inside a dome.

the whole entire world was shocked.nobody expected the cheats to win that game.they won because the refs allowed the cheats players to mug the receivers.any other team would never have gotten away with that. the league fixed it to make sure they not only got their with the tuck rule the biggest bullshit rule ever invented,but to win the superbowl as well because since 9/11 happened,they wanted everyone to have a winner of the big game called the PATRIOTS.

the eagles and giants didnt say they taped their games but its pretty safe to say they did,they were just more careful those times and did not get caught in those instances.

you never had teams accusing the 49ers of taping games or their coaches cheating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> I dislike any dirty team.  It is the reason many despise the Raiders.  You can put shilac on a turd but you know...it's still a turd.  That is how people see the Patriots


Indeed.The cheats have replaced the Raiders as the dirtiest team in the league.the Raiders got nothing on Belicheat and the cheats.They win easily.they are this generations Raiders of the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be


yep as i said,trollstyle has been hung out to dry by his fellow cheatriot apologists.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bit twisted...aren't you, Dottie?  "Piss boys"?  "Gang banging brownie troops"?  What's running around in that strange little mind of yours, dude?
> 
> On second thought...I don't think I want to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss Boy is from a Mel Brooks movie. Shows how wet behind the ears you are. No wonder you're a cheatriots fan boi. Young & impressionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...I'm turning 60 this summer, Dottie!  I haven't been young and impressionable since the 70's.
Click to expand...

So you're not wordly then. Same diff


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> I dislike any dirty team.  It is the reason many despise the Raiders.  You can put shilac on a turd but you know...it's still a turd.  That is how people see the Patriots


you mean- the cheatriots. They were caught filming another team in 2007 was it?


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle has his head so far up Brady's ass that he is considered a deduction on Brady's taxes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle has his head so far up Brady's ass that he is considered a deduction on Brady's taxes


and Belicheats as well.Trollstyle has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses same as Goddel has his up Krafts.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
Click to expand...


Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.

It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.

Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle is what they call a professional fan....he is on their payroll.  Hey maybe he is the ball boy!  Seriously, even the Patriot team members dislike Brady and say he isn't who the media portraits him to be
> 
> 
> 
> he'd make a good piss boy is more like it  Hs a cheatriots fan boi. They could gang bang a brownie troop in front of the stadium & he's make some similar apologist excuse to justify it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a bit twisted...aren't you, Dottie?  "Piss boys"?  "Gang banging brownie troops"?  What's running around in that strange little mind of yours, dude?
> 
> On second thought...I don't think I want to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piss Boy is from a Mel Brooks movie. Shows how wet behind the ears you are. No wonder you're a cheatriots fan boi. Young & impressionable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...I'm turning 60 this summer, Dottie!  I haven't been young and impressionable since the 70's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're not wordly then. Same diff
Click to expand...


What the heck is "wordly"?  If you meant worldly...then you're wrong once again.  I've been fortunate enough to have worked and lived in some pretty cool places.  Boston, Hilton Head, Myrtle Beach, Wilmington NC, Vegas, Aspen, Maui and now Naples.  I've also traveled extensively...Europe, the Far East, New Zealand & Australia.

Anything else you'd like to incorrectly guess about?


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
Click to expand...


Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!

As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

That's the most intelligent post you're contributed here, 9/11...which is why you're the board's answer to Beavis & Butthead!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
Click to expand...


Hey!

Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane. 

I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..

Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.

I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you. 

Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby! 

I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games. 

I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.


----------



## TrinityPower

I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures


----------



## HUGGY

TrinityPower said:


> I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures



I just purchased a 1995 f250 4x4 windsor 5.1 completely painted in custom Seahawk colors.  I needed the truck for mobile welding and moving my boat around and the paint job is a bonus.

PS...  For those of you that live in places where they salt the roads a "95" seems a bad bet.  I get it.  BUT up here in the Pacific NW we rarely put anything on the highways and the air is rarely humid.  The under carraige and body in this truck has ZERO rust.  one small shallow dent in the bed and a shot tranny.  I picked it up for $850.  I'll rebuild the trans for a couple hundred in parts and VOILA!  A $4000 dollar rig for a grand.


----------



## TrinityPower

I have custom plates and the car is dark blue.  The car I bought when I was 18 and still have is white and it came with pink and purple squiggly lines on the door...I had them changed to blue and green.  My bedroom is painted in blue and gray.  I plan to paint the house gray with blue trim.  It is white with blue trim now.  I don't want to go dark blue because it would be too hot


----------



## TrinityPower

Here is just one bookcase in my room.  It can't been seen well in this picture but next to the bookcase is a seahawks locker filled with items as well


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really irritates a couple of losers like yourselves...is that Brady and the Patriots keep on winning no matter how many times people try to derail them.  Spygate?  That was a laugh.  What was their record that year after they were "caught" doing that?  Deflategate?  What did they do to the Colts and the Seahawks after they were "caught" doing that?
> 
> You'll take away draft picks and fine the Patriots millions of dollars and at the end of the day...they'll keep on winning because they have a better owner than you do...they have a better coach then you have...and they have a better quarterback then you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
Click to expand...


The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.

As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.


----------



## TrinityPower

That is what Carroll and Schneider have been doing.  I heard they are going to consider Vick for a backup QB as well


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
Click to expand...


Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.

All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> UUMMmmm....  The Patriots keep on winning because they play in a soft division.  They matched up well against Indy and were certainly fortunate to escape in the Super Bowl from almost certain defeat with a freak play from their rookie DB.  9 times out of ten Seattle scores and wins if the opportunity was the same.
> 
> The same could be said about the Seahawks.  Except..in the previous SB the Hawks were healthy and totally destroyed the vaunted Broncos.  The Patriots have never been head and shoulders better than their SB opponent.  They have never stood out like the Montana led 9ers.
> 
> Ya...they won...but barely.  They could have just as easily lost every SB they played in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
Click to expand...


The Patriots play well together as a TEAM.  They don't usually rely on a few "star" players.  I think team play is very important to the Pats and that is why they won't pay as much as other teams for a "star."  

Here's hoping the Pats make it back to the SB this coming year!


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you get less credit for "barely" winning?*  This is the era of the salary cap and free agency, Huggy...an artificial handicap imposed by the NFL to prevent dynasties.  The NFL is set up to create parity.  Yet in the midst of that parity...one team keeps on winning and that's the Patriots.
> 
> And for you to call the play of Malcolm Butler a "freak play" when the Patriots had practiced against that very formation and even though he was a rookie, Butler knew exactly what to do...while you seemingly forget the REAL freak play that got the Seahawks down the field and into scoring position just prior to that...a pass play that was totally broken up by Butler only to have the ball fall onto the body of a receiver lying on his back on the ground!  If that "freak play" doesn't happen the Seahawks don't even sniff the end zone at the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
Click to expand...


My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> That is what Carroll and Schneider have been doing.  I heard they are going to consider Vick for a backup QB as well



That would be the man with the smallest hands of any quarterback in the NFL?  One that's prone to fumbling in inclement weather?  They may "consider" Vick as a backup but I don't think they'll pull the trigger on him for just that reason.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
Click to expand...




Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,..... yes.  Not statistically but in the court of public opinion as well as the money that gets wagered on a teams probable success a team that just won the Super Bowl is rated #3 in most 2015 power rankings.  The Seahawks that just lost the last Super Bowl are the highest rated #1 in most power rankings and backed by the bettors to win this season's Big Show.
> 
> It must be somewhat of an embarrassment to "win" so many games and still not get the respect a champion should deserve.
> 
> Winning decisively is better than squeaking one out.  You get more respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
Click to expand...


Williams has been in the NFL since 2008.  He was OK in Philly but tended to over run routes.  He will learn a lot in Seattle on how to play the position the way it's supposed to be played.  The only high pick on the LOB is Thomas.  The rest of the LOB had to be coached up to get that good.  Even Maxwell was a dog two years ago.  It took him a while to get up to near the level of the rest of Seattle's DBs.  Browner wasn't all that good either until after getting Seattle coaching.  Now being out of the system for a couple of years he can't seem to keep a job.


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle has his head so far up Brady's ass that he is considered a deduction on Brady's taxes


I know right? Thats pretty apparent


----------



## Dot Com

HUGGY said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 1995 f250 4x4 windsor 5.1 completely painted in custom Seahawk colors.  I needed the truck for mobile welding and moving my boat around and the paint job is a bonus.
> 
> PS...  For those of you that live in places where they salt the roads a "95" seems a bad bet.  I get it.  BUT up here in the Pacific NW we rarely put anything on the highways and the air is rarely humid.  The under carraige and body in this truck has ZERO rust.  one small shallow dent in the bed and a shot tranny.  I picked it up for $850.  I'll rebuild the trans for a couple hundred in parts and VOILA!  A $4000 dollar rig for a grand.
Click to expand...

kewl find. You know a thing about working on transmissions or you know someone who does. Yeah, the parts are prolly not too expensive, its just the disassembly, id'ing the bad part & reassembly thats the hardest part I'm guessing.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle has his head so far up Brady's ass that he is considered a deduction on Brady's taxes
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Thats pretty apparent
Click to expand...


Go Pats!!!  Want to join me in a cheer?


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle has his head so far up Brady's ass that he is considered a deduction on Brady's taxes
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Thats pretty apparent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go Pats!!!  Want to join me in a cheer?
Click to expand...

why do you make it so difficult for me to get along w/ you


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to explain to me what a #1 preseason ranking is worth at the end of the season?  You don't get "diddly" for being the favorite at the start of the season...the only thing that matters is where you end up at the END of the season!
> 
> As for what you "get" for winning decisively?  I couldn't disagree with you more...some of the Super Bowls that were won decisively occurred the way they did because one team played like shit and the other didn't.  Did the Tampa Bay Bucs get more "respect" for beating Oakland badly than the Giants did for winning a squeaker over the Patriots?  Oakland SUCKED in that game!  They didn't even show up to play.  You get "respect" for getting another teams best and still beating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Williams has been in the NFL since 2008.  He was OK in Philly but tended to over run routes.  He will learn a lot in Seattle on how to play the position the way it's supposed to be played.  The only high pick on the LOB is Thomas.  The rest of the LOB had to be coached up to get that good.  Even Maxwell was a dog two years ago.  It took him a while to get up to near the level of the rest of Seattle's DBs.  Browner wasn't all that good either until after getting Seattle coaching.  Now being out of the system for a couple of years he can't seem to keep a job.
Click to expand...


To be honest with you, Huggy...what I'm seeing in the NFL right now is a change in defensive philosophy.  Because of the way the rules now favor receivers so heavily over DB's, coaches like Bill Belichick appear to have made a decision to stress a relentless pass rush...loading up on players who can get after a quarterback...at the expense of the defensive back position.  That should be familiar to you as a Seahawks fan because that was what Seattle was doing two years ago...rotating in wave after wave of people to rush the quarterback.  You didn't have that same depth this past year because of losses to free agency.

I'll be curious to see how that evolves in New England...whether they can get the defensive pressure they need from the pass rush to make up for the lack of "star" corners.


----------



## HUGGY

Dot Com said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 1995 f250 4x4 windsor 5.1 completely painted in custom Seahawk colors.  I needed the truck for mobile welding and moving my boat around and the paint job is a bonus.
> 
> PS...  For those of you that live in places where they salt the roads a "95" seems a bad bet.  I get it.  BUT up here in the Pacific NW we rarely put anything on the highways and the air is rarely humid.  The under carraige and body in this truck has ZERO rust.  one small shallow dent in the bed and a shot tranny.  I picked it up for $850.  I'll rebuild the trans for a couple hundred in parts and VOILA!  A $4000 dollar rig for a grand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kewl find. You know a thing about working on transmissions or you know someone who does. Yeah, the parts are prolly not too expensive, its just the disassembly, id'ing the bad part & reassembly thats the hardest part I'm guessing.
Click to expand...


This trans just started slipping.  No strange noises.  The engine is super strong.  It could be nothing more than worn out friction discs and maybe a few over heated steel discs.  Trans repair is really a racket.  The shop never even saw the truck and gave the guy a written estimate for $3500.  I fired it up and got slight movement. 

I've rebuilt a c-6 for my F150 72 4x4 short box back in 1985.  A couple of Saab AT's for a shop a long time ago and around a hundred manual Land rover trannies and diffs for another shop I worked for many years ago.  I refreshed by watching several Videos on the you tube.  The YT is the best thing to happen in vehicle or just about anything needing repaired that has ever come along. 

Ya..this E4OD trans is very similar to the older C-6.  Once you get the transfer case out of the way you've already done the hardest part.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Anything can happen.  Russell Wilson may get murdered by his cheating ex wife.  Marshawn Lynch might succumb to an overdose of Skittles.  Jimmy Graham could crash his airplane.
> 
> I, me, personally like to follow my Hawks because one, I was there from the absolute start and have put up with a lot of pain to get to this point.  I like wearing a Seahawk Jacket and knowing my team has the respect of football fans that see it even if they hate the Hawks..
> 
> Speculating on how one's team might fare is part of the fun of it.  It's more fun when your team is near or at the top.  Believe me I've suffered through some lean years and the last three have been a ball.
> 
> I don't even mind that much anymore that we lost to the Pats in SB #49.  Shit happens.  The writing was on the wall.  The Hawks were so banged up it was a miracle they even had the personnel to almost pull it off.  We were unlucky to have so many of our best players injured and you guys were lucky to face a crippled LOB.  Good on you.
> 
> Part of what makes Carroll and most of the good Seahawk players winners is that they seldom repeat mistakes that cost them games.  I'm certain that THIS season they won't end up limping into the playoffs.  The Seahawks will go into this season super deep in the D backfield.  They will emerge at the end of the season having protected their D stars.  Last season's playoffs and SB left a clear lesson ingrained in the team.  It's all about the depth this season baby!
> 
> I advise any serious contenders to do the same thing this year.  Otherwise the Hawks will crush in the divisionals and NFC Championship games.
> 
> I don't care who shows up from the AFC at the end of the season.  They had better be prepared for war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Williams has been in the NFL since 2008.  He was OK in Philly but tended to over run routes.  He will learn a lot in Seattle on how to play the position the way it's supposed to be played.  The only high pick on the LOB is Thomas.  The rest of the LOB had to be coached up to get that good.  Even Maxwell was a dog two years ago.  It took him a while to get up to near the level of the rest of Seattle's DBs.  Browner wasn't all that good either until after getting Seattle coaching.  Now being out of the system for a couple of years he can't seem to keep a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, Huggy...what I'm seeing in the NFL right now is a change in defensive philosophy.  Because of the way the rules now favor receivers so heavily over DB's, coaches like Bill Belichick appear to have made a decision to stress a relentless pass rush...loading up on players who can get after a quarterback...at the expense of the defensive back position.  That should be familiar to you as a Seahawks fan because that was what Seattle was doing two years ago...rotating in wave after wave of people to rush the quarterback.  You didn't have that same depth this past year because of losses to free agency.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how that evolves in New England...whether they can get the defensive pressure they need from the pass rush to make up for the lack of "star" corners.
Click to expand...


I see your point but without Revis and Browner I don't see how they can slap Indy around anymore. Especially now that the Colts have Gore in the backfield.  Ya he's aging but if he has any left in the tank he can be an awesome back to try to take down. He's not Marshawn Lynch by any means but he's real good at finding creases and holes and when he gets a step he can go the distance.

.Also they, NE, are without the running attack they enjoyed the last two seasons.  If the Pats make it back to the Super Bowl this season it will be all about the smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with creating and maintaining depth, Huggy...is that it's only natural for your emerging stars to want to get rewarded with big contracts when they're going to Super Bowls.  I think you'd agree with me that the Seahawks were not as deep last year as they were the previous year and a lot of that had to do with them losing key people to free agency after that Super Bowl win.  That's an issue that the Patriots have dealt with exceptionally well and one that the jury is still out on Seattle's ability to do the same.  The Patriots did not pay Browner and Revis huge money to stay in New England because that isn't what they typically do.  If you ask for too much money then the Patriots will likely let you walk.  They've done just that over the years with players like Tye Law...Adam Vinniteri...Richard Seymour...Wes Welker...Shane Vereen...and the list goes on and on.
> 
> As for "planning" to get through a season with fewer injuries?  It's nice to hope for that...but the truth is...nobody knows what's going to happen as far as injuries go.  You may get your wish...but it may go totally the opposite.  Then it comes down to how well your coaches have prepared your backups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of our best players are locked down with multi-year contracts.  Once we get Wagner to sign the Hawks are in great shape as far as last years players go.  We only lost Maxwell in the LOB to free agency.  He won't be that hard to replace.  Once we get Cary Williams schooled up in the LOB way of doing things he might be better than Maxi ever was.  Malcom Smith and James Carpenter won't be felt so much as they were both injured most of the last two seasons.  The only other loss of note was Max Unger our all pro center who only played in 6 games last year.  Again he won't be missed as much as some might think.
> 
> All in all the Seahawks are as well stocked this season as they ever have been.  But as you noted one never knows what might happen to knock valuable players out of the lineup.  It would be hard to have the injury bug visit more than last season.  With the nasty taste of the injury ridden playoffs and SB I'm betting that we pull our best players out of games at the earliest opportunities.  That is about all the coaches can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point, Huggy...was that Seattle took a huge hit to their depth the year before when they won the Super Bowl.  As far as Cary Williams goes?  Great college player but one never knows if that translates to the professional level.  As for when players get hurt?  You could lose a star the first day of training camp doing a routine drill.  That's the reality of football.  Injuries are the wild card to everyone's season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Williams has been in the NFL since 2008.  He was OK in Philly but tended to over run routes.  He will learn a lot in Seattle on how to play the position the way it's supposed to be played.  The only high pick on the LOB is Thomas.  The rest of the LOB had to be coached up to get that good.  Even Maxwell was a dog two years ago.  It took him a while to get up to near the level of the rest of Seattle's DBs.  Browner wasn't all that good either until after getting Seattle coaching.  Now being out of the system for a couple of years he can't seem to keep a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, Huggy...what I'm seeing in the NFL right now is a change in defensive philosophy.  Because of the way the rules now favor receivers so heavily over DB's, coaches like Bill Belichick appear to have made a decision to stress a relentless pass rush...loading up on players who can get after a quarterback...at the expense of the defensive back position.  That should be familiar to you as a Seahawks fan because that was what Seattle was doing two years ago...rotating in wave after wave of people to rush the quarterback.  You didn't have that same depth this past year because of losses to free agency.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how that evolves in New England...whether they can get the defensive pressure they need from the pass rush to make up for the lack of "star" corners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your point but without Revis and Browner I don't see how they can slap Indy around anymore. Especially now that the Colts have Gore in the backfield.  Ya he's aging but if he has any left in the tank he can be an awesome back to try to take down. He's not Marshawn Lynch by any means but he's real good at finding creases and holes and when he gets a step he can go the distance.
> 
> .Also they, NE, are without the running attack they enjoyed the last two seasons.  If the Pats make it back to the Super Bowl this season it will be all about the smoke and mirrors.
Click to expand...


What I was saying is that because the NFL doesn't really allow DB's to hit anymore...the onus is going to be on defensive linemen to put enough pressure on the QB to either get sacks, incomplete passes or interceptions.  Someone like a Browner is becoming outdated because the league no longer lets corners beat up receivers at the line and you can't touch them down the field.  I'm seeing the NFL defense of the future reacting to the rule changes by becoming "pass rush crazy"...hoping that your pass rushers can get to the quarterback enough times to disrupt the other teams offense.  Corners will need to cover for shorter amounts of time.  Safeties will become even more essential because they're going to be who limits the damage when QB's do get the time to make a completion.


----------



## Oldstyle

And let's face it, Huggy...the running back position is a bit of an afterthought these days.  It's become a passing league.  Teams don't draft running backs the way that they used to.  They're looking for receivers and pass rushers.  They'll draft backs in the later rounds or pick up free agents on the cheap.  It's a shitty time to be a running back if you're looking for big money.


----------



## Oldstyle

Indy's gotten better but until they get an answer on how to cover Gronk and Edelmann they're not stopping Brady and the Patriots offense.  Those two guys are a huge mismatch problem for defensive coordinators and that hasn't changed.


----------



## Oldstyle

All the Patriots really lacked on offense last year was a burner wide receiver to stretch the field for them but then again Brady has always been comfortable throwing short to middle routes and dissecting the defense slowly.  I don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> That is what Carroll and Schneider have been doing.  I heard they are going to consider Vick for a backup QB as well




thats obviously an unsubstaniated rumor.Schneider runs too much of a first class organization that he would go out and sign a thug like Vick.That was why they let Browner go cause he's a thug.Browner reinforced what a thug he was when he said he would try and hurt the seahawk players in the superbowl. that kind of mentality was why they let him go. Vick would be a PERFECT fit for the cheatriots organization though however. Belicheat LOVES having murderers on his team.

Like I said before,the cheats have become this generations Raiders team.The Raiders under Al Davis,always signed players like that.The Raiders being as bad as they have been for so long now though,you dont hear much about that anymore.The Raiders in their thug image cant hold a candle to the classless  cheats anymore now with traiter Al gone.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Carroll and Schneider have been doing.  I heard they are going to consider Vick for a backup QB as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats obviously an unsubstaniated rumor.Schneider runs too much of a first class organization that he would go out and sign a thug like Vick.That was why they let Browner go cause he's a thug.Browner reinforced what a thug he was when he said he would try and hurt the seahawk players in the superbowl. that kind of mentality was why they let him go. Vick would be a PERFECT fit for the cheatriots organization though however. Belicheat LOVES having murderers on his team.
> 
> Like I said before,the cheats have become this generations Raiders team.The Raiders under Al Davis,always signed players like that.The Raiders being as bad as they have been for so long now though,you dont hear much about that anymore.The Raiders in their thug image cant hold a candle to the classless  cheats anymore now with traiter Al gone.
Click to expand...


Dude, you're so clueless about the Patriots it's laughable.  Not only do they not "LOVE" having murderers on the team they just cut Brandon Spikes because he's suspected of having committed a hit and run where no one was injured.  The Cowboys just signed two players with serious off field issues...the Bengals have been signing players with off field problems for years now...the Patriots are choirboys compared to half the teams in the league.


----------



## Oldstyle

And your belief that pushing the limit on ball inflation and filming the opponents side line from somewhere other than where the NFL allows you to film...translates into "THUG" behavior is absurd.  Bountygate "might" fit the definition of "thuggish" behavior...trying to claim that Deflategate and Spygate makes the Patriots "thugs" is laughable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you trollstyle.

you sure are a psycho nutcase they way you talk to yourself all the time.

as always,you have your head up brady and belicheats ass.


----------



## Oldstyle

LOL...what is with your fixation on farts, dude?  Seriously...you act like you're 8 years old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

trollstyle as always,goes into meltdown mode cause the truth hurts his feelings.which is no surprise of course since he has his head up brady and belicheats ass.


----------



## Oldstyle

My pointing out that you're into "toilet humor" is going into meltdown mode?  I think you're a buffoon.  People seldom melt down over buffoons...they usually just laugh at them.  You haven't contributed anything intelligent to this string in so long I don't know why you even bother to post.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> All the Patriots really lacked on offense last year was a burner wide receiver to stretch the field for them but then again Brady has always been comfortable throwing short to middle routes and dissecting the defense slowly.  I don't see that changing any time soon.



EVERY team seeks "burners" and every team signs them.  The problem is finding these fleet athletes that can stand up to the bruising contact they face in the NFL.

Seattle has a whole stable , it seems, of these world class sprinters.  They are mostly injured.  That's why the shift by Hawk management  to a taller, proven, durable performer has been the direction the Hawks have taken and as in almost every thing Carroll and Schneider do the smarter GMs and coaches will follow suit.  

You can't fulfill a dream of the speedy receiver outrunning the field and the hail mary ball scoring TDs after TDs with just their blinding velocity if they are all sitting in their condo's with their feet up on the coffee table come kickoff time. 

I have seen burner after burner show up at Hawk training camps, over the years, dazzling everyone with their lightning legs and some can catch the ball reliably when they wiz past a Richard Sherman...and some can't.

The truly reliable speed burner that can sustain even one season let alone a career is possibly the rarest of all birds.  It's almost a fools gold.  

Ya we got one of those in this season's draft.  He was all talk about his receiving skills.  What he HAD BETTER be good at is making decisions on whether to take a knee in the end zone or run it out past the twenty on kickoffs.  Because THAT is why and only why he was drafted.  Tyler Lockett dazed and amazed the fans out there in the flat lands of Kansas.  Here in the mountainous Pacific Northwest things can get a little rocky if you can't make good decisions or take punishment.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Patriots really lacked on offense last year was a burner wide receiver to stretch the field for them but then again Brady has always been comfortable throwing short to middle routes and dissecting the defense slowly.  I don't see that changing any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY team seeks "burners" and every team signs them.  The problem is finding these fleet athletes that can stand up to the bruising contact they face in the NFL.
> 
> Seattle has a whole stable , it seems, of these world class sprinters.  They are mostly injured.  That's why the shift by Hawk management  to a taller, proven, durable performer has been the direction the Hawks have taken and as in almost every thing Carroll and Schneider do the smarter GMs and coaches will follow suit.
> 
> You can't fulfill a dream of the speedy receiver outrunning the field and the hail mary ball scoring TDs after TDs with just their blinding velocity if they are all sitting in their condo's with their feet up on the coffee table come kickoff time.
> 
> I have seen burner after burner show up at Hawk training camps, over the years, dazzling everyone with their lightning legs and some can catch the ball reliably when they wiz past a Richard Sherman...and some can't.
> 
> The truly reliable speed burner that can sustain even one season let alone a career is possibly the rarest of all birds.  It's almost a fools gold.
> 
> Ya we got one of those in this season's draft.  He was all talk about his receiving skills.  What he HAD BETTER be good at is making decisions on whether to take a knee in the end zone or run it out past the twenty on kickoffs.  Because THAT is why and only why he was drafted.  Tyler Lockett dazed and amazed the fans out there in the flat lands of Kansas.  Here in the mountainous Pacific Northwest things can get a little rocky if you can't make good decisions or take punishment.
Click to expand...


You'll get no argument from me on that point, Huggy!  Finding the burner that doesn't fizzle when they get hit a few times is rare.  The Patriots have drafted a number of them over the last five years and they've all been let go after a few seasons.  I'd like us to have someone to provide the threat of the deep ball simply to keep the safeties honest and allow Gronk and Edelmann more room to work in the underneath routes but the Patriots haven't had that guy since Randy Moss left.


----------



## Oldstyle

Then again with the new rules for how you can and can't hit a receiver down field...that might be changing as far as what you're looking for in DB's and in receivers.  The days of the big hitting secondary is being legislated right out of the NFL.  You can't light someone up like you used to because the refs will flag you for hitting a "defenseless" receiver.  Jack Tatum wouldn't last a month in the new NFL.


----------



## Dot Com

For an older guy, Olstyle sure is weet on Tom. Kind of creepy. 

NEWSFLASH shit stain. Both the coach & QB, everyone on the team & staff who knew about the cheating for that matter, are cheaters


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> For an older guy, Olstyle sure is weet on Tom. Kind of creepy.
> 
> NEWSFLASH shit stain. Both the coach & QB, everyone on the team & staff who knew about the cheating for that matter, are cheaters



Newflash, obsessive hater...nobody's PROVEN that anyone from the Patriots deliberately deflated balls to an illegal level!  The fact that someone knew that Tom Brady likes his balls on the soft end of the spectrum means nothing.  The only thing that's relevant is whether or not  you can prove that those balls started out that game at an illegal pressure.  There is only one ball that was substantially under inflated and that's the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession before it was turned over to the officials.  Who's to say that the Colts weren't the ones who let air out of that ball?  Or are you naive enough to think that teams don't try to get every advantage they can on their opponents?  Once again, I point out how weird it is that someone as obsessive about his craft as Brady is, would have one ball deflated far more than others?  Wouldn't they ALL be deflated to the same level?  Since they rotate balls in and out of the game regularly when it's raining as it was that day?  How weird it is that the only ball that's that deflated is the ball that the Colts had?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## TrinityPower

Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.


 USMB sure seems to attract the biggest trolls here such as TROLLSTYLE for some reason.


----------



## TrinityPower

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> USMB sure seems to attract the biggest trolls here such as TROLLSTYLE for some reason.
Click to expand...

This kind of thing was one reason I stopped frequenting this message board for a long while


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.


yep. OldStyle, & other cheatriot apologists, are so in love w/ Tom that they are repulsed by the truth


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's hilarious that you guys think "troll style" is clever.    Especially when you have an alliance and agreement with "you know who."


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> USMB sure seems to attract the biggest trolls here such as TROLLSTYLE for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kind of thing was one reason I stopped frequenting this message board for a long while
Click to expand...


Why?  Because people might disagree with you?    Poor baby.  Life is so difficult, huh?


----------



## Dot Com

TrollStyle is a symp


----------



## TrinityPower

I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass


----------



## featherlite

HUGGY said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 1995 f250 4x4 windsor 5.1 completely painted in custom Seahawk colors.  I needed the truck for mobile welding and moving my boat around and the paint job is a bonus.
> 
> PS...  For those of you that live in places where they salt the roads a "95" seems a bad bet.  I get it.  BUT up here in the Pacific NW we rarely put anything on the highways and the air is rarely humid.  The under carraige and body in this truck has ZERO rust.  one small shallow dent in the bed and a shot tranny.  I picked it up for $850.  I'll rebuild the trans for a couple hundred in parts and VOILA!  A $4000 dollar rig for a grand.
Click to expand...



Just blue and green or team themed?  Some of those decked out custom trucks look great.
then there's the wanna be's. couple weeks back I saw this little beat up brown truck, smashed back end, and a real bad drawing of the face/beak, I mean realllly bad. lol       At least they have spirit.
All I own is a team hoodie, b& g hair chalk and a little 12's flag.
.


----------



## Oldstyle

Let's see...9/11 has a fart fixation and the maturity level of an 8 year old...

Trinity has a vehicle painted in Seahawk's colors, a shrine to the Seahawks in his room and is out shopping for Seahawk's colors to paint the exterior of his house...

Dottie fantasizes about gang banging Brownie troops...

But "I'm" the strange troll?  Really, kiddies?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. OldStyle, & other cheatriot apologists, are so in love w/ Tom that they are repulsed by the truth
Click to expand...

you forgot to mention that they are in love with Belicheat as well.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass



Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know some people would defend Jeffrey Dahmer too stating the guy was just hungry.  There is just no reason with some people who can't see something so plain to the rest of the world.  Trying to convince them otherwise is a waste of time.  They are like 2 year olds who throw fits.  Just throw a cup of water on them and ignore them.  To continue to engage in their banter is feeding the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. OldStyle, & other cheatriot apologists, are so in love w/ Tom that they are repulsed by the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you forgot to mention that they are in love with Belicheat as well.
Click to expand...


You expect New England fans to hate Belichick for winning more games than any other coach in the league since he took over the Patriots?  How stupid are you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> For an older guy, Olstyle sure is weet on Tom. Kind of creepy.
> 
> NEWSFLASH shit stain. Both the coach & QB, everyone on the team & staff who knew about the cheating for that matter, are cheaters


trollstyle is such an old fart he is senial and as a result,has the mind of a child.


----------



## Oldstyle

Wait a second...why would I ask that when someone's screen name is 9/11inside job?  You're dumb as a rock!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> You mad bro?


trollstyle always goes into meltdown mode when  proven wrong here everyday..


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an older guy, Olstyle sure is weet on Tom. Kind of creepy.
> 
> NEWSFLASH shit stain. Both the coach & QB, everyone on the team & staff who knew about the cheating for that matter, are cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> trollstyle is such an old fart he is senial and as a result,has the mind of a child.
Click to expand...


It's SENILE, you buffoon!  God, but you're clueless...  LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Trollstyle should be best friends with this one guy i used to know.They are two peas in a pod.I used to work with this dude that nobody in my workplace liked or could stand .

they couldnt stand him because he had this arrogant attitude he was right and everybody else in the world was wrong.trollstyles kind of guy,too bad they never knew each other.they would make a perfect married couple.


----------



## featherlite

Oldstyle said:


> Let's see...9/11 has a fart fixation and the maturity level of an 8 year old...
> 
> Trinity has a vehicle painted in Seahawk's colors, a shrine to the Seahawks in his room and is out shopping for Seahawk's colors to paint the exterior of his house...
> 
> Dottie fantasizes about gang banging Brownie troops...
> 
> But "I'm" the strange troll?  Really, kiddies?





but we are the potential SB "legit" champs for next year. Its called planning ahead.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *Tom Brady’s consumer appeal has nosedived*
> 
> 
> "Overall, Brady’s numbers dropped from February to March in seven of eight consumer categories. His weakest category was “appeal,’’ meaning likability and merchandising potential.*Brady ranked 3,570th, among the bottom 3 percent, with.. Buffalo Bills coach Rex Ryan*."
> 
> Surveys show that Tom Brady s consumer appeal has nosedived - Sports - The Boston Globe
> 
> Brady and Ryan purrrfect together.



there also is this one as well.

Rex Ryan of New York Jets voted most overrated coach

the NFL teams know belicheat has to cheat to win thats why the players think he is a close second to rex ryan as the most overrated coach in the NFL.the proof is in in the pudding.He was clevelands coach for five years and had ONE winning season the whole time there.

His first year with the pats,he had a losing season with Bledsoe.Belicheat was on his way to being a loser his entire career,he got desperate and found a quarterback in Brady who was willing to cheat with him.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
Click to expand...

Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY


----------



## TrinityPower

featherlite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...9/11 has a fart fixation and the maturity level of an 8 year old...
> 
> Trinity has a vehicle painted in Seahawk's colors, a shrine to the Seahawks in his room and is out shopping for Seahawk's colors to paint the exterior of his house...
> 
> Dottie fantasizes about gang banging Brownie troops...
> 
> But "I'm" the strange troll?  Really, kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we are the potential SB "legit" champs for next year. Its called planning ahead.
Click to expand...

I do not believe anyone has stated their team has won anything next year.  If you would but look at stats and expert analysis for the coming year the favorite to go the distance is Seattle.  I admit I am pretty excited about it.  After many years of a team being unsuccessful but being a fan and sticking with one's supported team thru thin times it is only fitting to be a proud supporter of them now.

P.S.  Trinity is a woman and likely the envy of men who wish their wives liked the football team they support


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...9/11 has a fart fixation and the maturity level of an 8 year old...
> 
> Trinity has a vehicle painted in Seahawk's colors, a shrine to the Seahawks in his room and is out shopping for Seahawk's colors to paint the exterior of his house...
> 
> Dottie fantasizes about gang banging Brownie troops...
> 
> But "I'm" the strange troll?  Really, kiddies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we are the potential SB "legit" champs for next year. Its called planning ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe anyone has stated their team has won anything next year.  If you would but look at stats and expert analysis for the coming year the favorite to go the distance is Seattle.  I admit I am pretty excited about it.  After many years of a team being unsuccessful but being a fan and sticking with one's supported team thru thin times it is only fitting to be a proud supporter of them now.
> 
> P.S.  Trinity is a woman and likely the envy of men who wish their wives liked the football team they support
Click to expand...


I know where your coming from  for sure on being a fan of a team that was unsuccessful for so many years and sticking with them no less.for THREE decades my kc royals were the joke of all sports franchises going the longest of any sports franchise in history without making the playoffs for three decades.

that was a lot of suffering i went though and had to endure all  those years,but i still went out there for at least ten games a year and cheered them on in those lean years  when they were  the celler dwellers last in their division all those years.


----------



## Alex.

Looks like those cwazy rascals are at it again.


"NFLPA may investigate Patriots coach Bill Belichick"

"The Patriots coach sidelined Malcolm Butler, the cornerback who *sealed the team’s Super Bowl win with an interception at the goal line,* for two weeks of voluntary organized team activities because he was late due to a delayed flight. 

The rule states: “No Club official may indicate to a player that the Club’s offseason workout program or classroom instruction is not voluntary (or that a player’s failure to participate in a workout program or classroom instruction will result in the player’s failure to make the Club or result in any other adverse consequences affecting his working conditions).”

NFLPA may investigate Bill Belichick over player suspension - NY Daily News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey alex,did you get the last couple pm messages i sent ya by chance/

btw you are an encyclopedia on this cheatriots thing the same way i am on the Rams.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> hey alex,did you get the last couple pm messages i sent ya by chance/


I am trying to find my ass with both hands right now. Maybe I can get Oldfartstyle to help me while he whispers Brady Brady Brady in my ear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Looks like those cwazy rascals are at it again.
> 
> 
> "NFLPA may investigate Patriots coach Bill Belichick"
> 
> "The Patriots coach sidelined Malcolm Butler, the cornerback who *sealed the team’s Super Bowl win with an interception at the goal line,* for two weeks of voluntary organized team activities because he was late due to a delayed flight.
> 
> The rule states: “No Club official may indicate to a player that the Club’s offseason workout program or classroom instruction is not voluntary (or that a player’s failure to participate in a workout program or classroom instruction will result in the player’s failure to make the Club or result in any other adverse consequences affecting his working conditions).”
> 
> NFLPA may investigate Bill Belichick over player suspension - NY Daily News


amazing how they have never had a serious investigation over him on taping practices of other teams to win superbowls especially since both the rams and panthers accused him of that.

the eagles and giants didnt only because they didnt get caught those times and were more careful in those instances obviously.

i mean this thing with butler is just a tiny little thing compared to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,did you get the last couple pm messages i sent ya by chance/
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find my ass with both hands right now. Maybe I can get Oldfartstyle to help me while he whispers Brady Brady Brady in my ear.
Click to expand...

okay soon as you get done with trollstyle,just remember a couple of them have sent to ya.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

in case you missed this earlier,trollstyle went into meltdown mode earlier when i posted this paragraph below.lol.He hates it when he gets taken to school.the truth obviously hurts which is why he has these temper tantrem fits of his everyday. he must be a lonesome hermit that nobody likes so he comes here to troll everyday for attention.


thats obviously an unsubstaniated rumor.Schneider runs too much of a first class organization that he would go out and sign a thug like Vick.Thatwas why they let Browner go cause he's a thug.Browner reinforced what a thug he was when he said he would try and hurt the seahawk players in the superbowl. that kind of mentality was why they let him go. Vick would be a PERFECT fit for the cheatriots organization though however. Belicheat LOVES having murderers on his team.

Like I said before,the cheats have become this generations Raidersteam.The Raiders under Al Davis,always signed players like that.TheRaiders being as bad as they have been for so long now though,you dont hear much about that anymore.The Raiders in their thug image cant hold a candle to the classless cheats anymore now with traiter Al gone.


----------



## Dot Com

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
Click to expand...






TrinityPower


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like those cwazy rascals are at it again.
> 
> 
> "NFLPA may investigate Patriots coach Bill Belichick"
> 
> "The Patriots coach sidelined Malcolm Butler, the cornerback who *sealed the team’s Super Bowl win with an interception at the goal line,* for two weeks of voluntary organized team activities because he was late due to a delayed flight.
> 
> The rule states: “No Club official may indicate to a player that the Club’s offseason workout program or classroom instruction is not voluntary (or that a player’s failure to participate in a workout program or classroom instruction will result in the player’s failure to make the Club or result in any other adverse consequences affecting his working conditions).”
> 
> NFLPA may investigate Bill Belichick over player suspension - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> 
> amazing how they have never had a serious investigation over him on taping practices of other teams to win superbowls especially since both the rams and panthers accused him of that.
> 
> the eagles and giants didnt only because they didnt get caught those times and were more careful in those instances obviously.
> 
> i mean this thing with butler is just a tiny little thing compared to that.
Click to expand...

As long as beli-cheat is in the game it will be a joke.


----------



## Oldstyle

You clowns can call Bill Belichick cute names from now until the cows come home but that won't change the fact that he's a better coach than the guy running YOUR team!  Right now he's sitting somewhere thinking up new ways to make your coach look stupid.  You know...like he did with Harbaugh in the Ravens game with the tackle eligible play?  Harbaugh was shitting his khakis he was so confused.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
Click to expand...


So basically you admit that the Seahawks cut star players a whole lot of slack when they get caught doing bed things like getting DUI's or failing PED tests?  But you STILL want to paint the Patriots as the "thugs" of the NFL while maintaining that the Seahawks are "angels"?  The truth is...Pete Carroll left USC out the back door as the NCAA enforcement police were knocking on the front door.  I like Pete...always have...but to hold him up as a paragon of good behavior is rather amusing.  Just saying...


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you admit that the Seahawks cut star players a whole lot of slack when they get caught doing bed things like getting DUI's or failing PED tests?  But you STILL want to paint the Patriots as the "thugs" of the NFL while maintaining that the Seahawks are "angels"?  The truth is...Pete Carroll left USC out the back door as the NCAA enforcement police were knocking on the front door.  I like Pete...always have...but to hold him up as a paragon of good behavior is rather amusing.  Just saying...
Click to expand...

You read what you want to read...I SAID they cut Browner moron...he happens to be on your team so there is a heads up for ya.  He was the one before the SB mouthing off saying he was gunning for people to hurt them.  A mistake of a DUI is very different than PED which impact the game.  If you can't understand that then maybe you need to return to the corner you came from Junior Samples


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you admit that the Seahawks cut star players a whole lot of slack when they get caught doing bed things like getting DUI's or failing PED tests?  But you STILL want to paint the Patriots as the "thugs" of the NFL while maintaining that the Seahawks are "angels"?  The truth is...Pete Carroll left USC out the back door as the NCAA enforcement police were knocking on the front door.  I like Pete...always have...but to hold him up as a paragon of good behavior is rather amusing.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You read what you want to read...I SAID they cut Browner moron...he happens to be on your team so there is a heads up for ya.  He was the one before the SB mouthing off saying he was gunning for people to hurt them.  A mistake of a DUI is very different than PED which impact the game.  If you can't understand that then maybe you need to return to the corner you came from Junior Samples
Click to expand...


Speaking of a dunce...Browner is not on the Patriots...he is on the Saints.  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?


Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time period which I was speaking
Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]


----------



## HUGGY

featherlite said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started watching in 83 or 84.  You are right...seen a lot f bad seasons.  The whole 90s decade to be precise.  Here is just one picture from my room.  It is full of Seahawks treasures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 1995 f250 4x4 windsor 5.1 completely painted in custom Seahawk colors.  I needed the truck for mobile welding and moving my boat around and the paint job is a bonus.
> 
> PS...  For those of you that live in places where they salt the roads a "95" seems a bad bet.  I get it.  BUT up here in the Pacific NW we rarely put anything on the highways and the air is rarely humid.  The under carraige and body in this truck has ZERO rust.  one small shallow dent in the bed and a shot tranny.  I picked it up for $850.  I'll rebuild the trans for a couple hundred in parts and VOILA!  A $4000 dollar rig for a grand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just blue and green or team themed?  Some of those decked out custom trucks look great.
> then there's the wanna be's. couple weeks back I saw this little beat up brown truck, smashed back end, and a real bad drawing of the face/beak, I mean realllly bad. lol       At least they have spirit.
> All I own is a team hoodie, b& g hair chalk and a little 12's flag.
> .
Click to expand...


Just the bed is yes, painted Seahawk Blue and Green.  The cab and front fenders and hood are a shade beige off white.  I know my description sounds awful but somehow it works.  The body is very straight except for a shallow dent on the lower front portion of the drivers side on the bed.  I can take it out easily with a rubber mallet and a common bathroom toilet plunger.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time period which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
Click to expand...


Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN

You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time periodia. which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
Click to expand...


Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot! 

It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!

If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you admit that the Seahawks cut star players a whole lot of slack when they get caught doing bed things like getting DUI's or failing PED tests?  But you STILL want to paint the Patriots as the "thugs" of the NFL while maintaining that the Seahawks are "angels"?  The truth is...Pete Carroll left USC out the back door as the NCAA enforcement police were knocking on the front door.  I like Pete...always have...but to hold him up as a paragon of good behavior is rather amusing.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You read what you want to read...I SAID they cut Browner moron...he happens to be on your team so there is a heads up for ya.  He was the one before the SB mouthing off saying he was gunning for people to hurt them.  A mistake of a DUI is very different than PED which impact the game.  If you can't understand that then maybe you need to return to the corner you came from Junior Samples
Click to expand...

Indeed.Trollstyle as you so well put it,only reads what he WANTS to read in his discussions.as i said before,he obviously has no friends in his life because he has the arrogant atttitude he is right and the rest of the world is wrong so he comes on here seeking attention hoping people reply to him.thats why i have him on ignore.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time periodia. which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot!
> 
> It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!
> 
> If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.
Click to expand...


Come on, Huggy...if you think the only PED's the Seahawks were taking were Adderall then I think you're being just a wee bit naive.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of the team I support.  Rabid fan actually but there is a point where when something is obvious and needs to be acknowledged.  This Bellechick and Brady thing is one of them. When Browner was on the Seahawks he was doing some illegal stuff.  The management acknowledged the problem and out he went.  Harvin was a cancer to the locker room.  Carroll got rid of him.  The problem is that the Patriots have been found wrong more than once but will not own it and correct the issue.  They feel they are far above it and can't be touched because of the bond between owner and commish. If any other team were found guilty of their crime they would be severely punished.  Look at the Saints.  Their coach was punished just because it is his team and he is responsible but yet Bellechick gets a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...did they get rid of Beastmode when he had that whole DUI thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he continue in his conduct? No he didn't.  Did he deny wrongdoing?  No.  Did the DUI have anything to do with the integrity of the game?  No.  Is a DUI related to spying on another team?  No.  Does a DUI deflate footballs? No  You are trying to compare an apple to a pepper.  That's called a state of complete and total DENIABILITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you admit that the Seahawks cut star players a whole lot of slack when they get caught doing bed things like getting DUI's or failing PED tests?  But you STILL want to paint the Patriots as the "thugs" of the NFL while maintaining that the Seahawks are "angels"?  The truth is...Pete Carroll left USC out the back door as the NCAA enforcement police were knocking on the front door.  I like Pete...always have...but to hold him up as a paragon of good behavior is rather amusing.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You read what you want to read...I SAID they cut Browner moron...he happens to be on your team so there is a heads up for ya.  He was the one before the SB mouthing off saying he was gunning for people to hurt them.  A mistake of a DUI is very different than PED which impact the game.  If you can't understand that then maybe you need to return to the corner you came from Junior Samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.Trollstyle as you so well put it,only reads what he WANTS to read in his discussions.as i said before,he obviously has no friends in his life because he has the arrogant atttitude he is right and the rest of the world is wrong so he comes on here seeking attention hoping people reply to him.thats why i have him on ignore.
Click to expand...

Dude, I don't think you're intelligent enough to figure out how to PUT someone on ignore!


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time period which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
Click to expand...

That is from 5/19/2013 and Browner, Guy, Barbre and Moffitt left the team by one way or another shortly after that.  You are really embarrassing yourself by trying to discredit me because I am a female


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time periodia. which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot!
> 
> It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!
> 
> If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Huggy...if you think the only PED's the Seahawks were taking were Adderall then I think you're being just a wee bit naive.
Click to expand...

You do not understand how drug testing works do you?


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time period which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is from 5/19/2013 and Browner, Guy, Barbre and Moffitt left the team by one way or another shortly after that.  You are really embarrassing yourself by trying to discredit me because I am a female
Click to expand...


Your gender has nothing to do with your ignorance, Trinity.  Pete Carroll has a history of players on PED's.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time periodia. which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot!
> 
> It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!
> 
> If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Huggy...if you think the only PED's the Seahawks were taking were Adderall then I think you're being just a wee bit naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand how drug testing works do you?
Click to expand...


Since I played college athletics and had roommates that played football...I think I may have a better idea how drug testing works then you do.  If you think ANY team in the NFL doesn't have players taking steroids then it's YOU that doesn't understand how drug testing works.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since quite a number of Seahawks have been suspended for PED use as well...I'm not quite sure what your point is.  Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time period which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is from 5/19/2013 and Browner, Guy, Barbre and Moffitt left the team by one way or another shortly after that.  You are really embarrassing yourself by trying to discredit me because I am a female
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your gender has nothing to do with your ignorance, Trinity.  Pete Carroll has a history of players on PED's.
Click to expand...

Again...see any Seahawks on this list for suspensions?  Nope
March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330][/QUOTE]


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Browner was on the Patriots team for the SB which is the time periodia. which I was speaking
> Here is the list of suspended players, funny I see no Seattle Seahawks players on this list
> March 7, 201510 gamesLaRon LandryFSFree agent[323]April 7, 20151 gameLeGarrette BlountRBNew England Patriots[324]April 9, 20153 gamesLe'Veon BellRBPittsburgh Steelers[325]April 13, 20154 gamesVictor ButlerLBNew York Giants[326]April 13, 20154 gamesEben BrittonOLFree agent[327]April 28, 2015Entire 2015 seasonDion JordanDEMiami Dolphins[328]May 21, 20151 gameMarcell DareusDTBuffalo Bills[329]May 29, 20154 gamesTrey WattsRBSt. Louis Rams[330]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot!
> 
> It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!
> 
> If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Huggy...if you think the only PED's the Seahawks were taking were Adderall then I think you're being just a wee bit naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand how drug testing works do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I played college athletics and had roommates that played football...I think I may have a better idea how drug testing works then you do.  If you think ANY team in the NFL doesn't have players taking steroids then it's YOU that doesn't understand how drug testing works.
Click to expand...

I used to work in a medical laboratory where I administered drug tests and prepared blood samples for testing.


----------



## TrinityPower

So by your own admission every team including your own is on steroids as well as their current scandal.  Nice.  Thanks for finally owning that.  Please speak with your QB and coach.  Hey I know, you can bribe them with some bladders of clean urine!


----------



## Dot Com

Most all people on this forum & in the general population see Belicheat & his team for what they are.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Most all people on this forum & in the general population see Belicheat & his team for what they are.



Going to the Super Bowl again this year!


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seahawks lead in PED bans under Pete Carroll - NFC West - ESPN
> 
> You don't really know that much about your team...do you, Trinity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, Adderall, it's rampant at Seahawk OTAs this season.  There is a big bin of the pills right next to the "Honey, Nuts and Oats" at the training camp cafeteria.  One time John Moffett accidentally scooped up a whole bowl full of the Adderalls instead of the breakfast cereal.  He sat down and just crunched right through the whole bowl.  What a hoot!
> 
> It's a known fact that Petey himself stands outside the Hawks eatery and quizzes the players if they have had their minimum daily requirements of the Adderall.  It's just SICK!!
> 
> If we make it to the Super Bowl now in 2013 you can bet your bippy it's because of the Adderall. The trouble with the Adderall here at the Hawks training camp it's not WHO is taking it... It's WHO is just pretending they are on it and just spitting out their Adderall pills.  Boy O Boy!!!  If Pete catches them doing that they are as good as off the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Huggy...if you think the only PED's the Seahawks were taking were Adderall then I think you're being just a wee bit naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand how drug testing works do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I played college athletics and had roommates that played football...I think I may have a better idea how drug testing works then you do.  If you think ANY team in the NFL doesn't have players taking steroids then it's YOU that doesn't understand how drug testing works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to work in a medical laboratory where I administered drug tests and prepared blood samples for testing.
Click to expand...


If you know ANYTHING about drug testing for sports then you should know that testing is always running one step behind the PED users.  Steroid use evolves in response to testing advances.  You find the way to test for one form of steriod and the chemists come up with a "designer" steroid that will evade that testing method.  Forty years ago, players cycled on and off steroids to avoid failing tests.  Now they have steroids that you can take at night before you go to bed and if you're tested the next day they won't show up.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Most all people on this forum & in the general population see Belicheat & his team for what they are.



The best team in the NFL for the past 15 years?


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> So by your own admission every team including your own is on steroids as well as their current scandal.  Nice.  Thanks for finally owning that.  Please speak with your QB and coach.  Hey I know, you can bribe them with some bladders of clean urine!



Yes, EVERY team in the NFL has multiple players that are PED users...including the Patriots!  It's the NFL's dirty little secret.  If you're so naive that you think 320 lb players with low percentages of body fat occur "naturally" then I can only shake my head and wish you well.


----------



## TrinityPower

I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder



Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> So by your own admission every team including your own is on steroids as well as their current scandal.  Nice.  Thanks for finally owning that.  Please speak with your QB and coach.  Hey I know, you can bribe them with some bladders of clean urine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, EVERY team in the NFL has multiple players that are PED users...including the Patriots!  It's the NFL's dirty little secret.  If you're so naive that you think 320 lb players with low percentages of body fat occur "naturally" then I can only shake my head and wish you well.
Click to expand...

Did the idea occur to you that the trace amounts of this stuff are in the protein shakes they receive and the NFL will pass a mandate on this stuff and test straight after so that it is still in the players system or they are using the whey powder and do not find the ingredient on there because it is included in another ingredient?  For most players it isn't done on purpose


----------



## TrinityPower

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
Click to expand...

I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder



you're making wayyyyy to much sense for trolls like chrissy,trollstyle,and pooper to comprehend.lol


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder



Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> So by your own admission every team including your own is on steroids as well as their current scandal.  Nice.  Thanks for finally owning that.  Please speak with your QB and coach.  Hey I know, you can bribe them with some bladders of clean urine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, EVERY team in the NFL has multiple players that are PED users...including the Patriots!  It's the NFL's dirty little secret.  If you're so naive that you think 320 lb players with low percentages of body fat occur "naturally" then I can only shake my head and wish you well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the idea occur to you that the trace amounts of this stuff are in the protein shakes they receive and the NFL will pass a mandate on this stuff and test straight after so that it is still in the players system or they are using the whey powder and do not find the ingredient on there because it is included in another ingredient?  For most players it isn't done on purpose
Click to expand...


Honey, if you buy that what's making 320 pound players with low body fat are "whey shakes" then you might actually be dumber than 9/11!  And that's not based on gender...that's based on your beliefs.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
Click to expand...

You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
Click to expand...

Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol

I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol

when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.

 that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
Click to expand...


welcome to the world of trollstyle.He goes into meltdown mode when he is confronted with pesky little facts he cant counter that  the cheats organization is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.

I put him on ignore years ago.He isnt worth the time or effort.


----------



## TrinityPower

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
Click to expand...

I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
Click to expand...


You're kidding...right?  You claimed that Branch performed better in New England than he did in Seattle because of deflated balls to which I responded that the rule allowing QB's to adjust ball pressure and use their own game balls didn't take place until AFTER Branch went to Seattle.  But rather than admit that you were wrong in your premise you post nonsense about me being "offended"?  Deion Branch didn't perform well in Seattle because he was injured most of the time.  I know that and I'm not even a Seahawks fan!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> welcome to the world of trollstyle.He goes into meltdown mode when he is confronted with pesky little facts he cant counter that  the cheats organization is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> I put him on ignore years ago.He isnt worth the time or effort.
Click to expand...


If Trinity continues to post ridiculous things like Deion Branch was more successful in New England than Seattle because of deflated balls then perhaps she SHOULD put me on ignore because I'm going to make her look foolish.

Feel free to rip the Patriots, Bill Belichick and Tom Brady all you want, Kiddies...just know that when you do it with a factually inaccurate post...I'm going to call you on it!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> welcome to the world of trollstyle.He goes into meltdown mode when he is confronted with pesky little facts he cant counter that  the cheats organization is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> I put him on ignore years ago.He isnt worth the time or effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trinity continues to post ridiculous things like Deion Branch was more successful in New England than Seattle because of deflated balls then perhaps she SHOULD put me on ignore because I'm going to make her look foolish.
> 
> Feel free to rip the Patriots, Bill Belichick and Tom Brady all you want, Kiddies...just know that when you do it with a factually inaccurate post...I'm going to call you on it!
Click to expand...


Funny that they accuse you of being a troll.  I really don't think they know what trolling means.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 is the very definition of a troll.  He's everything that's wrong about the internet.  A strange little person sitting at their computer obsessed with weird conspiracy theories who's fall back argument when challenged is "fart jokes".


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about
Click to expand...


So you have lots of bandwagon fans, that sums up Seahawk fans. 

I have been to a couple games but I rooted for the other teams. Qwest field is a nice facility, I prefer Safeco field, it has a great feel to it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 is the very definition of a troll.  He's everything that's wrong about the internet.  A strange little person sitting at their computer obsessed with weird conspiracy theories who's fall back argument when challenged is "fart jokes".



9/11 inside job is a complete troll. When you start beating his ass, he goes to fart jokes or pretends to put you on ignore. 

He is a little bitch and if 9/11 hand job had any balls whatsoever he would quit with the fart BS and answer. He is pissed at me because he predicted the Seahawks would go undefeated last year and after two losses he went into melt down mode and I kicked his sorry ass good. 

What I find amusing is his claim that the NFL is rigged, yet he then claims that teams cheat. WTF? He is so inconsistent and the only thing he has got is his fart jokes. 

When he says that, I realize it is because you are kicking his little ass and the pussy can't take it. I bet he is crying like the little bitch he is.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> welcome to the world of trollstyle.He goes into meltdown mode when he is confronted with pesky little facts he cant counter that  the cheats organization is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> I put him on ignore years ago.He isnt worth the time or effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trinity continues to post ridiculous things like Deion Branch was more successful in New England than Seattle because of deflated balls then perhaps she SHOULD put me on ignore because I'm going to make her look foolish.
> 
> Feel free to rip the Patriots, Bill Belichick and Tom Brady all you want, Kiddies...just know that when you do it with a factually inaccurate post...I'm going to call you on it!
Click to expand...

You make yourself look foolish, without help by trying to post old info and tack it into something happening today and also trying to tell me how drug testing work because you know someone who took a drug test.


----------



## TrinityPower

Oldstyle said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding...right?  You claimed that Branch performed better in New England than he did in Seattle because of deflated balls to which I responded that the rule allowing QB's to adjust ball pressure and use their own game balls didn't take place until AFTER Branch went to Seattle.  But rather than admit that you were wrong in your premise you post nonsense about me being "offended"?  Deion Branch didn't perform well in Seattle because he was injured most of the time.  I know that and I'm not even a Seahawks fan!
Click to expand...

You pick out what you want to hear and read. I didn't say it was a fact I said it was something to think about


----------



## TrinityPower

Papageorgio said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have lots of bandwagon fans, that sums up Seahawk fans.
> 
> I have been to a couple games but I rooted for the other teams. Qwest field is a nice facility, I prefer Safeco field, it has a great feel to it.
Click to expand...

I said in an earlier post I have been a fan for 30 years. You have been to two games in that time but for health complications it is not feasible for me to travel that far to see a game in person nor climb into stadium seating. Just because I cannot see my team in person doesnt make me a lesser fan


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have lots of bandwagon fans, that sums up Seahawk fans.
> 
> I have been to a couple games but I rooted for the other teams. Qwest field is a nice facility, I prefer Safeco field, it has a great feel to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said in an earlier post I have been a fan for 30 years. You have been to two games in that time but for health complications it is not feasible for me to travel that far to see a game in person nor climb into stadium seating. Just because I cannot see my team in person doesnt make me a lesser fan
Click to expand...


I never called you a lesser fan. I am calling most Hawk fans bandwagon fans. Nobody gave a rip about them until half way into their Super Bowl. You maybe a good fan, but most are not, look at 9/11 he is a typical Hawk fan.


----------



## TrinityPower

I got the impression 9-11 was a Rams fan


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> I got the impression 9-11 was a Rams fan



Not during the Super Bowl run, he jumped your ship after the Hawks went 3-3.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.


----------



## TrinityPower

Ok. I have just recently returned to the boards.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.



The only troll is 9/11, he says the same stupid shit over and over, calls others names, dogs people, does his stupid fart jokes. The rest are pretty good.


----------



## featherlite

Papageorgio said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have lots of bandwagon fans, that sums up Seahawk fans.
> 
> s.
> I have been to a couple games but I rooted for the other teams. Qwest field is a nice facility, I prefer Safeco field, it has a great feel to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said in an earlier post I have been a fan for 30 years. You have been to two games in that time but for health complications it is not feasible for me to travel that far to see a game in person nor climb into stadium seating. Just because I cannot see my team in person doesnt make me a lesser fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never called you a lesser fan. I am calling most Hawk fans bandwagon fans. Nobody gave a rip about them until half way into their Super Bowl. You maybe a good fan, but most are not, look at 9/11 he is a typical Hawk fan.
Click to expand...


>>>>>>>
Hey...its ok to be a new fan.
The only fan type I don't like is someone who sees a team lose a game or two, then hates the whole team with a vengeance. 

... nothing wrong with gaining some new fans during the high time


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> welcome to the world of trollstyle.He goes into meltdown mode when he is confronted with pesky little facts he cant counter that  the cheats organization is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> I put him on ignore years ago.He isnt worth the time or effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trinity continues to post ridiculous things like Deion Branch was more successful in New England than Seattle because of deflated balls then perhaps she SHOULD put me on ignore because I'm going to make her look foolish.
> 
> Feel free to rip the Patriots, Bill Belichick and Tom Brady all you want, Kiddies...just know that when you do it with a factually inaccurate post...I'm going to call you on it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make yourself look foolish, without help by trying to post old info and tack it into something happening today and also trying to tell me how drug testing work because you know someone who took a drug test.
Click to expand...


Trinity...YOU claimed that Deion Branch played better in New England than he did at Seattle because the Patriots were using an under inflated ball and the Seahawks were not.  All I did was point out that the rule change allowing quarterbacks to use their own balls was passed in 2006...the very year that Branch started playing for the Seahawks.  In the four years prior to that, Branch would have been catching game balls that were provided by the NFL.  Now did you want to put on your "big girl panties" and admit that what you claimed wasn't based on anything factual...or are you going to complain about my posting "old info" while you disregard the fact that the old info is factually correct?

As for my knowledge of how drug testing "works"?  I lived with people that were using steroids.  Believe me, I know what they took back then.  I know how they cycled...going off anabolic steroids and taking masking agents in the run-up to when they knew they would be getting tested.  I've always been amused at the naive notion that there aren't PED's in sports or that the testers are catching the violators.  The truth is, the savvy users don't get caught.  Barry Bonds never failed a drug test.  Neither did A-Rod.  Both of them took numerous tests while they were using PEDs.  The people that get caught these days are either ratted out by a disgruntled former trainer, like what took place with the BALCO scandal...or they're too stupid to stay on the schedule given to them by the drug supplier.


----------



## Oldstyle

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding...right?  You claimed that Branch performed better in New England than he did in Seattle because of deflated balls to which I responded that the rule allowing QB's to adjust ball pressure and use their own game balls didn't take place until AFTER Branch went to Seattle.  But rather than admit that you were wrong in your premise you post nonsense about me being "offended"?  Deion Branch didn't perform well in Seattle because he was injured most of the time.  I know that and I'm not even a Seahawks fan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pick out what you want to hear and read. I didn't say it was a fact I said it was something to think about
Click to expand...


Seriously?  You're posting things that you grudgingly admit aren't factual but absolving yourself of responsibility for doing so because you said it was "something to think about"?


----------



## Alex.

Finally the voice of reason, "*Study backs Tom Brady in ball brouhaha" 
*
Thank God Tom Brady has a set balls worth fighting for. This report is done by American Enterprise Institute the most esteemed and respected organization suited for such a difficult task. Objective,  scientific, well researched and used by the NFL for the Saint's penalties on Bountygate.


Oh wait, the are funded by Kraft  Foundation  could be the cheaters funding the AEI who knows


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?


The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
Click to expand...


I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
Click to expand...

This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
Click to expand...


Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!

Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
Click to expand...

Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.

"The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."

NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.


No it makes you people fluffers.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Finally the voice of reason, "*Study backs Tom Brady in ball brouhaha"
> *
> Thank God Tom Brady has a set balls worth fighting for. This report is done by American Enterprise Institute the most esteemed and respected organization suited for such a difficult task. Objective,  scientific, well researched and used by the NFL for the Saint's penalties on Bountygate.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, the are funded by Kraft  Foundation  could be the cheaters funding the AEI who knows


Truth is stranger than fiction  AEI


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the voice of reason, "*Study backs Tom Brady in ball brouhaha"
> *
> Thank God Tom Brady has a set balls worth fighting for. This report is done by American Enterprise Institute the most esteemed and respected organization suited for such a difficult task. Objective,  scientific, well researched and used by the NFL for the Saint's penalties on Bountygate.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, the are funded by Kraft  Foundation  could be the cheaters funding the AEI who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is stranger than fiction  AEI
Click to expand...

The Pats are spinning so much it is turning into turd soup.


----------



## HUGGY

Can we please get back to why Seattle will deny the Patriots any more hope of getting another Super Bowl championship and therefore another RING in Brady's run as a NE player.  In fact his only prayer of getting another ring will be as a Seahawk backup when Kraft no longer has faith in him.

Wilson will probably be a starting QB force in the NFL for another ten years.  Brady has another five years as a starter at the most.  Most of the great QBs have gone on to other teams as a solid backup when they don't have enough left in the tank to start for anyone.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Can we please get back to why Seattle will deny the Patriots any more hope of getting another Super Bowl championship and therefore another RING in Brady's run as a NE player.  If fact his only prayer of getting another ring will be as a Seahawk backup when Kraft no longer has faith in him.
> 
> Wilson will probably be a starting QB force in the NFL for another ten years.  Brady has another five years as a starter at the most.  Most of the great QBs have gone on to other teams as a solid backup when they don't have enough left in the tank to start for anyone.



I think that's another thread. Got plenty of hawk threads saying they will be back.

I am not sure Seattle is that interested in keeping Wilson.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get back to why Seattle will deny the Patriots any more hope of getting another Super Bowl championship and therefore another RING in Brady's run as a NE player.  If fact his only prayer of getting another ring will be as a Seahawk backup when Kraft no longer has faith in him.
> 
> Wilson will probably be a starting QB force in the NFL for another ten years.  Brady has another five years as a starter at the most.  Most of the great QBs have gone on to other teams as a solid backup when they don't have enough left in the tank to start for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's another thread. Got plenty of hawk threads saying they will be back.
> 
> I am not sure Seattle is that interested in keeping Wilson.
Click to expand...


Really? 

The title of this thread is:

*Patriots Super Bowl ring*

You have said some stupid shit on this MB over the years but that statement is by far the most uneducated nonsense you've provided so far.

Wilson will be a Seahawk as long as *he* wants to be.

The seahawks have a great defense and have painted themselves into a box protecting that ticket to the playoffs.  The problem is that they need a real player at QB..a baller that never quits...to take advantage of the opportunities available.  That QB is Russell Wilson. 

All the posturing in the world won't change the facts.  Seattle needs Russell Wilson and Russell Wilson needs a defense that will always give him a chance to pull out a game.  It is clear just by the acquisition of Graham that the Hawks are investing in Wilson's future.  They needed a big fast go-to guy when Wilson extends plays.  That is all the Hawks Offense was lacking.  If they were setting up to get prepared for a different direction which means a more pocket style QB they would be putting thier money and attention into beefing up the O-Line which they, clearly, are not.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get back to why Seattle will deny the Patriots any more hope of getting another Super Bowl championship and therefore another RING in Brady's run as a NE player.  If fact his only prayer of getting another ring will be as a Seahawk backup when Kraft no longer has faith in him.
> 
> Wilson will probably be a starting QB force in the NFL for another ten years.  Brady has another five years as a starter at the most.  Most of the great QBs have gone on to other teams as a solid backup when they don't have enough left in the tank to start for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's another thread. Got plenty of hawk threads saying they will be back.
> 
> I am not sure Seattle is that interested in keeping Wilson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> The title of this thread is:
> 
> *Patriots Super Bowl ring*
> 
> You have said some stupid shit on this MB over the years but that statement is by far the most uneducated nonsense you've provided so far.
> 
> Wilson will be a Seahawk as long as *he* wants to be.
> 
> The seahawks have a great defense and have painted themselves into a box protecting that ticket to the playoffs.  The problem is that they need a real player at QB..a baller that never quits...to take advantage of the opportunities available.  That QB is Russell Wilson.
> 
> All the posturing in the world won't change the facts.  Seattle needs Russell Wilson and Russell Wilson needs a defense that will always give him a chance to pull out a game.  It is clear just by the acquisition of Graham that the Hawks are investing in Wilson's future.  They needed a big fast go-to guy when Wilson extends plays.  That is all the Hawks Offense was lacking.  If they were setting up to get prepared for a different direction which means a more pocket style QB they would be putting thier money and attention into beefing up the O-Line which they, clearly, are not.
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah. New England won, Seattle lost. 

Seattle restructures lots of contracts but won't deal with Russell. He is playing for slave wages in the NFL and if he gets hurt, Seattle will cut his ass and won't flinch at doing it. 

The fact is Seattle is trying to stave off the cap issue. I look at Wilson getting the franchise tag next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, think it might have been the quarterback that was throwing those balls to him?  One is a future first round Hall of Famer...the other is not.  What you've over looked is when the rule was changed in 2006 which is the year that Branch went from the Patriots to the Seahawks.  So the balls that Brady was throwing to Branch the first four years he played were not balls that Brady had control over...they were the game balls provided by the league.  Care to "ponder that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are desperate to find fault in someone else instead of owning your teams guilt.  I was just throwing the possibility of that out there for thought.  Boy you are easily offended personally over things that are not personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're kidding...right?  You claimed that Branch performed better in New England than he did in Seattle because of deflated balls to which I responded that the rule allowing QB's to adjust ball pressure and use their own game balls didn't take place until AFTER Branch went to Seattle.  But rather than admit that you were wrong in your premise you post nonsense about me being "offended"?  Deion Branch didn't perform well in Seattle because he was injured most of the time.  I know that and I'm not even a Seahawks fan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pick out what you want to hear and read. I didn't say it was a fact I said it was something to think about
Click to expand...

you nailed it.trollstyle only picks out what he WANTS to read.If its full of pesky FACTS that prove the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,he stops reading it only seeing what he WANTS to hear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are the best in your mind.  For everyone else their accomplishments are tarnished.  This whole ball thing proves something to me.  Seattle acquired Branch and he performed well in New England.  Seattle he was not effective.  Most thought it was because he didn't turn out to be a good fit but in light of this deflate issue it is possible that the reason he performed so much better there was because the balls were softer to catch.  Just something to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trollstyle got desperate from  his ass beatings here and enlisted chrissy for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike the idea of trying to be discredited for being female therefore not thought to know about football.  I have been watching the Seahawks for 30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said,trollstyle enlisted chrissy for help because he got tired of the constant ass beatings from people like you,myself  and others.lol
> 
> I did not realise you were female.very few football fans frequent the sports section that are of the female variety.thats a switch.lol
> 
> when the Rams come back to LA next year,if you decide to go on a road trip to see them play them,you will have a much shorter flight now thats for sure.lol.
> 
> that more than anything is why the hawks,niners,and cards want them back in LA badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the picture and screen name were pretty explanatory I was female but then again there are women on here with mens names trying to confused people. As for road trips, I do not go on them and I do not have tickets to see my own team play.  I do not live close enough to do that but finally Seahawks mania has spread through the whole of the region so I encounter way more fans than I used to when out and about
Click to expand...


Yeah thats why I wasnt sure or not because like you said,there are women on here with mens names trying to confuse people.Plus I have actually met  net people over the years who were guys trying to convince people they were a gal.


----------



## TrinityPower

Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the voice of reason, "*Study backs Tom Brady in ball brouhaha"
> *
> Thank God Tom Brady has a set balls worth fighting for. This report is done by American Enterprise Institute the most esteemed and respected organization suited for such a difficult task. Objective,  scientific, well researched and used by the NFL for the Saint's penalties on Bountygate.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, the are funded by Kraft  Foundation  could be the cheaters funding the AEI who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is stranger than fiction  AEI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats are spinning so much it is turning into turd soup.
Click to expand...

True. Its not just pathetic but sad


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> I got the impression 9-11 was a Rams fan





TrinityPower said:


> I got the impression 9-11 was a Rams fan



Well you are KINDA correct here.I am an "LA RAMS" fan.I was a RAMS fan until 20 years ago and have not been one for the past 20 years.

I have always rooted for the team that plays that phony fraud team in st louis to win each week.st louis rams  is the most retarded and asinine name for a football team.only name more stupid that that is arizona cardinals.

I will NEVER root for a Rams  team that is not called LOS ANGELES RAMS.Next year I will be a Rams fan again for the first time in 20 years.

see my sig at the bottom of my profile.

when the cheats beat the rams in the superbowl,I was the happiest man alive and somehow trollstyle thinks i hate the cheats even though it also bummed me out when they did not beat the giants in the superbowl cause i badly wanted to see an undefeated perfect season.

had I know the cheats had to cheat to beat the rams in the superbow,I would not have been so happy about it back then of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TrinityPower said:


> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt



It makes me wonder if all the NFL owners are being told by the government or something to keep quiet about Goodel and Kraft.I mean why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out on this? the other NFL owners SHOULD be calling for the heads of Goodel and Kraft but they are staying silent.WHY? 

why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out calling for his head? Thats very fishy.somethings not right here.


----------



## Papageorgio

TrinityPower said:


> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt



He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder if all the NFL owners are being told by the government or something to keep quiet about Goodel and Kraft.I mean why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out on this? the other NFL owners SHOULD be calling for the heads of Goodel and Kraft but they are staying silent.WHY?
> 
> why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out calling for his head? Thats very fishy.somethings not right here.
Click to expand...



Just occured to me WHY the owners and players are not speaking out on this.They would get into huge trouble if they did.

When Holmgren spoke out and said he did not realise he would have to compete with the officials to win the superbowl against the steelers who rigged that game for them to win,he got into seriously trouble with the league for speaking the truth. Btw,I wanted the steelers to win that superbowl the fact i have always been an AFC guy.

I did not start following the seahawks till wilson joined the team.

Even some steeler fans back then were not thrilled about them winning that superbowl back then.I spoke to some i knew back then and they said they were not as happy about them winning that superbowl because of how the officials game them the game.having them give the game to them like they did,they were not as thrilled about the win as they wanted to be.

thats WHY it is only "FORMER"  NFL players speaking out about this and not current ones as well as the owners.
the NFL cant do anything about former players speaking out on this like they can with current players and owners.

the NFL is so corrupt its unreal.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder if all the NFL owners are being told by the government or something to keep quiet about Goodel and Kraft.I mean why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out on this? the other NFL owners SHOULD be calling for the heads of Goodel and Kraft but they are staying silent.WHY?
> 
> why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out calling for his head? Thats very fishy.somethings not right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just occured to me WHY the owners and players are not speaking out on this.They would get into huge trouble if they did.
> 
> When Holmgren spoke out and said he did not realise he would have to compete with the officials to win the superbowl against the steelers who rigged that game for them to win,he got into seriously trouble with the league for speaking the truth. Btw,I wanted the steelers to win that superbowl the fact i have always been an AFC guy.
> 
> I did not start following the seahawks till wilson joined the team.
> 
> Even some steeler fans back then were not thrilled about them winning that superbowl back then.I spoke to some i knew back then and they said they were not as happy about them winning that superbowl because of how the officials game them the game.having them give the game to them like they did,they were not as thrilled about the win as they wanted to be.
> 
> thats WHY it is only "FORMER"  NFL players speaking out about this and not current ones.the NFL cant do anythng about former players speaking out on this like they can with current players and owners.
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt its unreal.
Click to expand...


"the NFL is so corrupt its unreal". It is started with Krapt, "no balls" Brady and Beli-cheat.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^



^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the thing that makes me roll out of my chair from laughing so hard is the logic of trolls that people like trollstyle and pooper have that somehow I HATE the cheatriots. that is so funny that they CLAIM i hate the cheats since I am an AFC guy who has ALWAYS rooted for the AFC to win ever since I was little.

When I was a little toddler I was always a huge fan of the pittsburgh steelers since they were so good.Since I loved the steelers so much growing up,I have always been an AFC guy.It was only their last game in the superbowl against the Rams that I instantly became a Rams fan and instantly fell in love with them back then and always remained a fan of them no matter how bad they were until they left LA of course.

so growing up being a steelers fan when I was a toddler,I have always rooted for the AFC to win all the time.only time I did not was last year of course and the other two times Peyton Manning played.I so much hate that asshole.

so the other previous five times the cheats played in the superbowl,I rooted FOR them to win naturally. I was the happiest man alive when they won their first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team that plays in st louis.I parted like crazy that night when I learned later that night that they won that game.

I was ALSO bummed out and depressed the time they lost the superbowl to the Giants.I so badly wanted to see a team have a perfect undefeated season that year.Plus former Chargers players Rodney Harrison and Junior Seau played on that team so it was a double whammy for me to see the pats lose that year.It took a week or so for me to get over that depression of them losing that superbowl.


yet,somehow DESPITE those facts,trollstyle and pooper CLAIM i hate the cheatriots even though i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls before this one.

they really need to get off that crack they smoke everyday.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^ TWICE!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^

This is too much fun!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me wonder if all the NFL owners are being told by the government or something to keep quiet about Goodel and Kraft.I mean why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out on this? the other NFL owners SHOULD be calling for the heads of Goodel and Kraft but they are staying silent.WHY?
> 
> why is it that only former NFL players are speaking out calling for his head? Thats very fishy.somethings not right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just occured to me WHY the owners and players are not speaking out on this.They would get into huge trouble if they did.
> 
> When Holmgren spoke out and said he did not realise he would have to compete with the officials to win the superbowl against the steelers who rigged that game for them to win,he got into seriously trouble with the league for speaking the truth. Btw,I wanted the steelers to win that superbowl the fact i have always been an AFC guy.
> 
> I did not start following the seahawks till wilson joined the team.
> 
> Even some steeler fans back then were not thrilled about them winning that superbowl back then.I spoke to some i knew back then and they said they were not as happy about them winning that superbowl because of how the officials game them the game.having them give the game to them like they did,they were not as thrilled about the win as they wanted to be.
> 
> thats WHY it is only "FORMER"  NFL players speaking out about this and not current ones.the NFL cant do anythng about former players speaking out on this like they can with current players and owners.
> 
> the NFL is so corrupt its unreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the NFL is so corrupt its unreal". It is started with Krapt, "no balls" Brady and Beli-cheat.
Click to expand...

exactly.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.
Click to expand...

Do you have any proof of that and why if there is a deal will they hear Brady's appeal? That will be made public and the publicity and scrutiny will continue.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any proof of that and why if there is a deal will they hear Brady's appeal? That will be made public and the publicity and scrutiny will continue.
Click to expand...


I have no proof, just wait and see. My take is that Goodell and Kraft spoke and Goodell probably asked if Kraft would appeal his decision and Kraft probably said, no, but it would be nice in return for not appealing, you lighten Brady's suspension. 

Kraft wants one thing, his QB playing, Goodell wants this to go away. It is pure speculation but as close friends they are, I can see it.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any proof of that and why if there is a deal will they hear Brady's appeal? That will be made public and the publicity and scrutiny will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no proof, just wait and see. My take is that Goodell and Kraft spoke and Goodell probably asked if Kraft would appeal his decision and Kraft probably said, no, but it would be nice in return for not appealing, you lighten Brady's suspension.
> 
> Kraft wants one thing, his QB playing, Goodell wants this to go away. It is pure speculation but as close friends they are, I can see it.
Click to expand...

Kraft wants a winning quarterback playing. Brady sucked first quarter last year Kraft looked like he was willing to think about bailing on Tommy "two balls" then as if by magic Brady started to pick up again.


----------



## Alex.

How douche-y can you get? Krapt put his name on the ring and even misspelled it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any proof of that and why if there is a deal will they hear Brady's appeal? That will be made public and the publicity and scrutiny will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no proof, just wait and see. My take is that Goodell and Kraft spoke and Goodell probably asked if Kraft would appeal his decision and Kraft probably said, no, but it would be nice in return for not appealing, you lighten Brady's suspension.
> 
> Kraft wants one thing, his QB playing, Goodell wants this to go away. It is pure speculation but as close friends they are, I can see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kraft wants a winning quarterback playing. Brady sucked first quarter last year Kraft looked like he was willing to think about bailing on Tommy "two balls" then as if by magic Brady started to pick up again.
Click to expand...


Its so obvious Goodel has his head up Krafts ass the fact sean peyton of the saints gets suspended for a year for bountygate with no proof that he told the players to be headhunters for farve yet Belcheat gets away with murder constantly all the time.

Brady only got good towards the end because once their starter Bobby Lane got hurt,he was able to pick his replacement apart.His replacement had no business wearing a seahawks uniform.

plus he was also throwing against two of their starters who were playing hurt.

we saw what the seahawks defense can do in the big game when they are completely healthy.

they shut out the highest scoring offense in NFL history the previous year.

Had their secondary been completely healthy,it would have been a lopsided victory for the seahawks like it was against the donkeys.trollstyle cant handle pesky facts like that though.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...someone's actually going to try and PROVE Tom Brady did something wrong?  I thought we were just going to ASSUME he did and then penalize him for not helping us PROVE that he did?  Isn't that the way things have gone down in this joke of an "investigation"?
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.
> 
> "The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."
> 
> NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com
Click to expand...

Dude, you're the one with the fascination with Tom Brady's balls...not me.  Hey, at least you're not thinking weird things about Brownie Troops like a few days ago.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am done discussing this subject because posts from not only me but others are not being heard by some who can't see the writing on the wall in front of them. They basically see anything negative about the pats as a witch hunt and refuse to acknowledge any wrong doing. It doesn't surprise me really given Kraft is still doing the same thing. He isn't challenging anything b cause if he does then more questionable things will come to light that would implicate his team more. Tear what I say apart but the only people you are trying to convince is yourself. As for fans of other teams they do not for the most part share your butt hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with Goodell, they both want this to go away. They don't like controversy. Kraft knows when it is over, and I bet part of the deal is to soften Brady's suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any proof of that and why if there is a deal will they hear Brady's appeal? That will be made public and the publicity and scrutiny will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no proof, just wait and see. My take is that Goodell and Kraft spoke and Goodell probably asked if Kraft would appeal his decision and Kraft probably said, no, but it would be nice in return for not appealing, you lighten Brady's suspension.
> 
> Kraft wants one thing, his QB playing, Goodell wants this to go away. It is pure speculation but as close friends they are, I can see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kraft wants a winning quarterback playing. Brady sucked first quarter last year Kraft looked like he was willing to think about bailing on Tommy "two balls" then as if by magic Brady started to pick up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its so obvious Goodel has his head up Krafts ass the fact sean peyton of the saints gets suspended for a year for bountygate with no proof that he told the players to be headhunters for farve yet Belcheat gets away with murder constantly all the time.
> 
> Brady only got good towards the end because once their starter Bobby Lane got hurt,he was able to pick his replacement apart.His replacement had no business wearing a seahawks uniform.
> 
> plus he was also throwing against two of their starters who were playing hurt.
> 
> we saw what the seahawks defense can do in the big game when they are completely healthy.
> 
> they shut out the highest scoring offense in NFL history the previous year.
> 
> Had their secondary been completely healthy,it would have been a lopsided victory for the seahawks like it was against the donkeys.trollstyle cant handle pesky facts like that though.
Click to expand...


And if the Patriots hadn't lost Gronkowski last year they probably would have beaten the Ravens! If they hadn't lost Wes Welker the year before that they probably would have beaten the Broncos.  What's your point?  Injuries are a huge part of the game.  You can't play the "woulda...coulda...shoulda" game with what your team might have done if they were healthy because most teams are dealing with injuries.  The pesky fact that you can't seem to handle is that the Super Bowl was lost by Seattle when a Patriots backup intercepted a Russell Wilson pass.  That wasn't Brady picking on a backup...that was Wilson FAILING to pick on a backup!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The study supports Brady of course you did not read the post you were to preoccupied with thinking about Brady's balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.
> 
> "The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."
> 
> NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you're the one with the fascination with Tom Brady's balls...not me.  Hey, at least you're not thinking weird things about Brownie Troops like a few days ago.
Click to expand...



I hope you are not suggesting I am a peadaphile

How about you just stick to the issues I have outlined, like how Brady sued the NFL to get this CBA and how he voted for the CBA and how he broke his promise to abide by the CBA and how you are gullible enough and filled with such man love that you will defend him no matter what he does and how much he cheats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.
> 
> "The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."
> 
> NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you're the one with the fascination with Tom Brady's balls...not me.  Hey, at least you're not thinking weird things about Brownie Troops like a few days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not suggesting I am a peadaphile
> 
> How about you just stick to the issues I have outlined, like how Brady sued the NFL to get this CBA and how he voted for the CBA and how he broke his promise to abide by the CBA and how you are gullible enough and filled with such man love that you will defend him no matter what he does and how much he cheats.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> the thing that makes me roll out of my chair from laughing so hard is the logic of trolls that people like trollstyle and pooper have that somehow I HATE the cheatriots. that is so funny that they CLAIM i hate the cheats since I am an AFC guy who has ALWAYS rooted for the AFC to win ever since I was little.
> 
> When I was a little toddler I was always a huge fan of the pittsburgh steelers since they were so good.Since I loved the steelers so much growing up,I have always been an AFC guy.It was only their last game in the superbowl against the Rams that I instantly became a Rams fan and instantly fell in love with them back then and always remained a fan of them no matter how bad they were until they left LA of course.
> 
> so growing up being a steelers fan when I was a toddler,I have always rooted for the AFC to win all the time.only time I did not was last year of course and the other two times Peyton Manning played.I so much hate that asshole.
> 
> so the other previous five times the cheats played in the superbowl,I rooted FOR them to win naturally. I was the happiest man alive when they won their first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team that plays in st louis.I parted like crazy that night when I learned later that night that they won that game.
> 
> I was ALSO bummed out and depressed the time they lost the superbowl to the Giants.I so badly wanted to see a team have a perfect undefeated season that year.Plus former Chargers players Rodney Harrison and Junior Seau played on that team so it was a double whammy for me to see the pats lose that year.It took a week or so for me to get over that depression of them losing that superbowl.
> 
> 
> yet,somehow DESPITE those facts,trollstyle and pooper CLAIM i hate the cheatriots even though i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls before this one.
> 
> they really need to get off that crack they smoke everyday.



this post here of mine obviously shoots down trollstyle and poopers  THEORY that I somehow hate the cheats.

Hey I hate the Dallas FAGBOYS with a passion but you know what trollstyle and pooper? I at least could respect THEM when they won three superbowls in the 90's and tip my hat off to them because THEY did not cheat to win those games.

It was ESPECIALLY hard for me back then to give them credit when they beat the steelers since i so badly wanted the steelers to  win back then but you know what? unlke you two trolls I swallowed my pride and owned up to it that they won fair and square.


trolls pooper and trollstyle though are to childish to  own up to it that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal they so much have their head up brady and belicheats asses.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

No one cares what team hand job likes


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
Click to expand...


I don't think you know what fluffer means.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what fluffer means.
Click to expand...




Maybe not but he certainly does. How do you think he got them to blow the balls his way?


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what fluffer means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but he certainly does. How do you think he got them to blow the balls his way?
Click to expand...

bet OldStyle has that up in his bedroom no doubt lol


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what fluffer means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but he certainly does. How do you think he got them to blow the balls his way?
Click to expand...



No, you are mistaken.  He HAS fluffers of course. He is Tom Brady after all.  Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what fluffer means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but he certainly does. How do you think he got them to blow the balls his way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bet OldStyle has that up in his bedroom no doubt lol
Click to expand...


Bet you do too.    You know you looooove Tom Brady.  Maybe he'll hire you to be his fluffer.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't make someone a troll because they are loyal to their team and are defending them, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> No it makes you people fluffers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what fluffer means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but he certainly does. How do you think he got them to blow the balls his way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are mistaken.  He HAS fluffers of course. He is Tom Brady after all.  Doesn't get much better than that!
Click to expand...


" He HAS fluffers of course".  Thank you for your honesty ChrisL

Also, it depends on how you look at it, Krapt did hang him out to dry after all, more than once too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read ANYTHING that proves Tom Brady asked for balls to be deflated to illegal levels, Alex!  That's the amazing thing about this whole "scandal".  It's just assumed that he did...in the absence of proof he didn't.  Since when is that how our legal system operates?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.
> 
> "The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."
> 
> NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you're the one with the fascination with Tom Brady's balls...not me.  Hey, at least you're not thinking weird things about Brownie Troops like a few days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not suggesting I am a peadaphile
> 
> How about you just stick to the issues I have outlined, like how Brady sued the NFL to get this CBA and how he voted for the CBA and how he broke his promise to abide by the CBA and how you are gullible enough and filled with such man love that you will defend him no matter what he does and how much he cheats.
Click to expand...


No, Dottie's the one with the thoughts of gang banging Brownie Troops rattling around in his VERY strange head...you're the guy with the thing for Tom Brady's package!    Seriously, Alex...you keep going back to it...is there an "issue" you're dealing with in your personal life?


----------



## Oldstyle

Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that makes me roll out of my chair from laughing so hard is the logic of trolls that people like trollstyle and pooper have that somehow I HATE the cheatriots. that is so funny that they CLAIM i hate the cheats since I am an AFC guy who has ALWAYS rooted for the AFC to win ever since I was little.
> 
> When I was a little toddler I was always a huge fan of the pittsburgh steelers since they were so good.Since I loved the steelers so much growing up,I have always been an AFC guy.It was only their last game in the superbowl against the Rams that I instantly became a Rams fan and instantly fell in love with them back then and always remained a fan of them no matter how bad they were until they left LA of course.
> 
> so growing up being a steelers fan when I was a toddler,I have always rooted for the AFC to win all the time.only time I did not was last year of course and the other two times Peyton Manning played.I so much hate that asshole.
> 
> so the other previous five times the cheats played in the superbowl,I rooted FOR them to win naturally. I was the happiest man alive when they won their first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team that plays in st louis.I parted like crazy that night when I learned later that night that they won that game.
> 
> I was ALSO bummed out and depressed the time they lost the superbowl to the Giants.I so badly wanted to see a team have a perfect undefeated season that year.Plus former Chargers players Rodney Harrison and Junior Seau played on that team so it was a double whammy for me to see the pats lose that year.It took a week or so for me to get over that depression of them losing that superbowl.
> 
> 
> yet,somehow DESPITE those facts,trollstyle and pooper CLAIM i hate the cheatriots even though i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls before this one.
> 
> they really need to get off that crack they smoke everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post here of mine obviously shoots down trollstyle and poopers  THEORY that I somehow hate the cheats.
> 
> Hey I hate the Dallas FAGBOYS with a passion but you know what trollstyle and pooper? I at least could respect THEM when they won three superbowls in the 90's and tip my hat off to them because THEY did not cheat to win those games.
> 
> It was ESPECIALLY hard for me back then to give them credit when they beat the steelers since i so badly wanted the steelers to  win back then but you know what? unlke you two trolls I swallowed my pride and owned up to it that they won fair and square.
> 
> 
> trolls pooper and trollstyle though are to childish to  own up to it that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal they so much have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
Click to expand...


How is it that you know what my "theories" are when you have me on ignore?  Duh?

You're so full of shit your eyes must be a lovely shade of brown!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the "legal system" this is alternative dispute resolution agreed to in the CBA negotiated by the NFLPA with the NFL on behalf of the players like Tommy "small balls" Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder what players like Brady think about the CBA that's been "negotiated" for them when it takes away rights that every other American has as a matter of course!
> 
> Good to see that you're still fixated on Tom Brady's "junk".  That seems to be your state of mind every morning, Alex...which begs the question...what are you dreaming about, little buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are asking me personal questions? Guess Brady rejected your advances and I am. Stay on topic the CBA gave every player an advantage as well  they voted on acceptance of the agreement.  Brady sued the league and  voted for it.
> 
> "The players side would present the agreement to player reps for all 32 clubs, who would vote on whether to recommend the settlement to the plaintiffs in the *Brady et al v. National Football League et al lawsuit*. The player reps will meet in Washington, D.C., Wednesday, where a vote is expected to take place. The next step could be the recertification of the union, which requires *all 1,900 players to vote, a simple majority to pass,* and could be done by e-mail or conference call."
> 
> NFL player reps could vote on new CBA as early as Wednesday - NFL.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you're the one with the fascination with Tom Brady's balls...not me.  Hey, at least you're not thinking weird things about Brownie Troops like a few days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are not suggesting I am a peadaphile
> 
> How about you just stick to the issues I have outlined, like how Brady sued the NFL to get this CBA and how he voted for the CBA and how he broke his promise to abide by the CBA and how you are gullible enough and filled with such man love that you will defend him no matter what he does and how much he cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Dottie's the one with the thoughts of gang banging Brownie Troops rattling around in his VERY strange head...you're the guy with the thing for Tom Brady's package!    Seriously, Alex...you keep going back to it...is there an "issue" you're dealing with in your personal life?
Click to expand...

You keep avoiding the issues by attacking, Thankfully Brady did not have you as his advocate, Krapt did not share in Brady's good fortune.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?


 Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that makes me roll out of my chair from laughing so hard is the logic of trolls that people like trollstyle and pooper have that somehow I HATE the cheatriots. that is so funny that they CLAIM i hate the cheats since I am an AFC guy who has ALWAYS rooted for the AFC to win ever since I was little.
> 
> When I was a little toddler I was always a huge fan of the pittsburgh steelers since they were so good.Since I loved the steelers so much growing up,I have always been an AFC guy.It was only their last game in the superbowl against the Rams that I instantly became a Rams fan and instantly fell in love with them back then and always remained a fan of them no matter how bad they were until they left LA of course.
> 
> so growing up being a steelers fan when I was a toddler,I have always rooted for the AFC to win all the time.only time I did not was last year of course and the other two times Peyton Manning played.I so much hate that asshole.
> 
> so the other previous five times the cheats played in the superbowl,I rooted FOR them to win naturally. I was the happiest man alive when they won their first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team that plays in st louis.I parted like crazy that night when I learned later that night that they won that game.
> 
> I was ALSO bummed out and depressed the time they lost the superbowl to the Giants.I so badly wanted to see a team have a perfect undefeated season that year.Plus former Chargers players Rodney Harrison and Junior Seau played on that team so it was a double whammy for me to see the pats lose that year.It took a week or so for me to get over that depression of them losing that superbowl.
> 
> 
> yet,somehow DESPITE those facts,trollstyle and pooper CLAIM i hate the cheatriots even though i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls before this one.
> 
> they really need to get off that crack they smoke everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post here of mine obviously shoots down trollstyle and poopers  THEORY that I somehow hate the cheats.
> 
> Hey I hate the Dallas FAGBOYS with a passion but you know what trollstyle and pooper? I at least could respect THEM when they won three superbowls in the 90's and tip my hat off to them because THEY did not cheat to win those games.
> 
> It was ESPECIALLY hard for me back then to give them credit when they beat the steelers since i so badly wanted the steelers to  win back then but you know what? unlke you two trolls I swallowed my pride and owned up to it that they won fair and square.
> 
> 
> trolls pooper and trollstyle though are to childish to  own up to it that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal they so much have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you know what my "theories" are when you have me on ignore?  Duh?
> 
> You're so full of shit your eyes must be a lovely shade of brown!
Click to expand...


No kidding, hand job is a lying bastard and I decided I am going to keep calling him out on his bullshit. 

I even said I think the Pats cheated but he is still lying through his ass. He claims he has proof at one time he liked New England! Why in the fuck would I care who he lies or doesn't like? He is a bandwagon fan, the worst fan of all.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
Click to expand...


For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


>



Still having that "fantasy" about Brownies getting gang banged, Dottie?  Where exactly was it that you pulled that little gem from?  Who has thoughts like that bouncing around in their heads?


----------



## Oldstyle

And I hate to burst your little fantasy bubble, Dottie but the Patriots went to the Super Bowl because they beat the tar out of the Colts and then they beat the Seahawks...fair and square.  That's another ring on Tom Brady's finger and no amount of whining and posting cute cartoons is going to change that.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
Click to expand...

Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
Click to expand...


So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?  

Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
Click to expand...

You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
Click to expand...


So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?

Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  Any good defense attorney would have a field day with nonsense like what Ted Wells came up with.  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.

On that same note how can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
Click to expand...

"So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
Click to expand...

OldStyle just doesn't get it. Typical cheatriots right or wrong fan boi he is. Sad AND pathetic.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like us to start referring to you as Kaitlyn?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldStyle just doesn't get it. Typical cheatriots right or wrong fan boi he is. Sad AND pathetic.
Click to expand...


You're the one who has thoughts of  Brownie Troops getting gang banged rattling around in your head...but I'm the one who's "sad AND pathetic"?  Sure, Dottie...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> 
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
Click to expand...


I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Dot Com

cheater fan bois. Does it get more cringier than that


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see how foolish you look? How about addressing the issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason you seem to think that Tom Brady appealing the ruling that was made by the NFL somehow violates the collective bargaining agreement that he signed.  *Since appeals are part of the process how is Brady doing anything to violate the CBA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  Any good defense attorney would have a field day with nonsense like what Ted Wells came up with.  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> On that same note how can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
Click to expand...


Exactly!  And even if he did know, BFD.  It was a ball deflated by 0.5 or 1.5 PSI, something like that.   

Tom Brady s Deflategate scandal explained - Vox

*Could under-inflating the balls have let the Patriots win the game?*






(Getty Images)

Almost certainly not. The Patriots beat the Colts 45 to 7 — an especially dominant win, even for the Patriots.

Further, they scored mostly by running the ball, an area where under-inflated balls wouldn't make much of a difference. And the balls were reportedly re-inflated to the proper pressure for the second half, when the Patriots still beat the Colts by a score of 28 to 0.

People aren't upset because the Patriots may have won this game by under-inflating their balls. They're upset because the Patriots have been remarkably dominant for 15 years — but during that time, have consistently pushed the envelope in terms of rules, and on at least one other occasion, have been caught cheating.

If the team habitually under-inflates its game balls, it could provide a very real advantage — something that may have, in some cases, been the difference between a loss and a win.

There's no direct evidence that McNally deflated the balls before other games, but the text messages suggest he may have been doing so the entire 2014 season. This which might explain why during a regular season game this past November, Colts players were suspicious that the Patriots were using under-inflated balls — and why the team emailed the league _before _the AFC Championship, asking them to look into the matter.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> cheater fan bois. Does it get more cringier than that



Brownie Troop gang bangs?  Does it get more "cringier" than that, Dottie?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.


----------



## Dot Com

Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.



Go Tommy Boy!!!  Rah, rah, rah, cis boom bahhhh!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.



Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!

I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.


----------



## Dot Com

*** duplicate post


----------



## Dot Com

IDK whats worse that OldStyle is a 2x cheatriots apologist or he's  for Brady/


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> IDK whats worse that OldStyle is a 2x cheatriots apologist or he's  for Brady/



LOL...embarrassed by getting called out for being a perv...so you think you can get under my skin by accusing me of being gay?  That's so typical of you, Dottie!

Unlike yourself, I'm not obsessed with Tom Brady.  I enjoy watching him play the game of football just as I enjoy watching Peyton Manning, Aaron Rogers and Russell Wilson play the game of football.  I don't begrudge any of them their success because I'm intelligent enough to grasp that what THEY do in their lives really doesn't affect my life in any appreciable way.


----------



## Dot Com

aren't you a little old to be an adoring fan? Even if they WEREN'T cheaters, that would STILL be cringe worthy.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
Click to expand...



I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> aren't you a little old to be an adoring fan? Even if they WEREN'T cheaters, that would STILL be cringe worthy.



I'm a fan of a lot of people who are exceptional, most of whom have nothing to do with sports and I imagine I will continue to be a fan of those people until the day I die.  What's "cringe worthy" is that amount of time people like you spend hating people who are exceptional.  Quite frankly, I find you rather peculiar.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya
Click to expand...


Newsflash...Tom Brady dances like a white boy from the suburbs!  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Dot Com

they do the right thing & give back the trophy yet?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not cooperating with the investigation is the violation. Appealing is his right cooperating is his obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
Click to expand...

He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"

BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.


The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash...Tom Brady dances like a white boy from the suburbs!  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day...
Click to expand...

"Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day"~Oldfartstyle

I post to the audience I am responding to,  after all that audience is you.









^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*Oldfartstyle dreaming of Tom Brady's balls.*


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
Click to expand...


For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash...Tom Brady dances like a white boy from the suburbs!  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day"~Oldfartstyle
> 
> I post to the audience I am responding to,  after all that audience is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Oldfartstyle dreaming of Tom Brady's balls.*
Click to expand...


I just noticed your sig.I love it.

check out my sig.

trollstyle reminds me an awful lot of rightwinger USMB's resident troll.

have you ever run into disinfo agent rightwinger before by chance? if not,consider yourself lucky.He is a clone of trollstyle.they should get married.they make a perfect couple.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
Click to expand...

If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tommy cringes for you cheater apologists when he's off camera. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash...Tom Brady dances like a white boy from the suburbs!  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day"~Oldfartstyle
> 
> I post to the audience I am responding to,  after all that audience is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Oldfartstyle dreaming of Tom Brady's balls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just noticed your sig.I love it.
> 
> check out my sig.
> 
> trollstyle reminds me an awful lot of rightwinger USMB's resident troll.
> 
> have you ever run into disinfo agent rightwinger before by chance? if not,consider yourself lucky.He is a clone of trollstyle.they should get married.they make a perfect couple.
Click to expand...

Do not know the person but based on Odlfartstyle posts I would not be surprised by anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I wonder what trollstyles explanation is for his alleged theory of not only me hating the patriots even though i had always rooted for them to win the five previous superbowls like i mentioned before,but ALSO what his theory is that dot com is a hater as well when he doesnt even watch football or cheer on ANY teams.what did trollstyle say to you back then when you brought up that pesky fact Dot?

btw alex,you have heard me say that the past 20 years the chargers have been my favorite team,whos is yours,I never heard you get back to me on that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't have the faintest idea what Tom Brady does when he's "off camera"!  He lives a life you can't even imagine and it's got you so jealous you can't stand it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure HE'S not fixated on some of the sick shit you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Brady does off field, he shakes it for bois like you, just to tease and thrill ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash...Tom Brady dances like a white boy from the suburbs!  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your posts get more ridiculous with each passing day"~Oldfartstyle
> 
> I post to the audience I am responding to,  after all that audience is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Oldfartstyle dreaming of Tom Brady's balls.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just noticed your sig.I love it.
> 
> check out my sig.
> 
> trollstyle reminds me an awful lot of rightwinger USMB's resident troll.
> 
> have you ever run into disinfo agent rightwinger before by chance? if not,consider yourself lucky.He is a clone of trollstyle.they should get married.they make a perfect couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not know the person but based on Odlfartstyle posts I would not be surprised by anything.
Click to expand...


Like I said,consider yourself lucky you have not run into him.He is everybit just as much a stupid shit as he is.USMB attracts the biggest trolls in the country sadly.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
Click to expand...


Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
Click to expand...

Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.




"In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."











Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead

"Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead


IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.


Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that Brady is well within his rights to appeal?  And you also admit that the NFL hasn't proven that Brady violated any rules?
> 
> Here's my problem with this whole charade, Alex...you've got NFL rules and then you've got the legal rights of every American.  Which takes precedence when push comes to shove?  I know the NFL likes to THINK that they can make up rules that take precedence over those legal rights but I'd love to see someone bring a case to the Supreme Court to see if in fact they do.  Having players agree to a CBA so that they can play in the league is akin to having workers in a factory give up their legal rights in order to get hired.
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
Click to expand...


Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
Click to expand...

in a cheatriot fan boi's mind? Yes


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
Click to expand...


Seriously, Alex?  Now Bill Belichick is responsible for the Cardinal's hacking someone's computer?  What is your DEAL?  You've gone from the ridiculous to the absurd.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
Click to expand...


Now you are being dumb.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
Click to expand...


So now, your Patriots Derangement Syndrome leads you to the paranoid thinking that the Patriots organization is responsible for other's cheating?


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in a cheatriot fan boi's mind? Yes
Click to expand...


Notice that you cannot argue the point that the Pats would have won that game, deflated balls or no deflated balls.  Correct?  You and your silly little friends are obviously suffering from jealousy to the point of delusional hatred.  I think you really need to get a grip on yourself, seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
Click to expand...


Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
Click to expand...



I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.

Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumber than a bag of deflated balls. This is all on Brady, he wanted the rules, he got the rules, from CBA to ball regulations, on both counts he has broken the rules he begged for and now wants to wiggle his way out of it without paying the price. This time he does not have Krapt to protect him, he is no longer as valuable as he used to be to Krapt in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
Click to expand...

Either you do not understand the standard or will accept that the standard is appropriate and was bargained for  and voted by Brady. It was his choice to accept or reject this in the CBA.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> I wonder what trollstyles explanation is for his alleged theory of not only me hating the patriots even though i had always rooted for them to win the five previous superbowls like i mentioned before,but ALSO what his theory is that dot com is a hater as well when he doesnt even watch football or cheer on ANY teams.what did trollstyle say to you back then when you brought up that pesky fact Dot?
> 
> btw alex,you have heard me say that the past 20 years the chargers have been my favorite team,whos is yours,I never heard you get back to me on that?


I like the Game itself. As far as a team maybe this will give you an idea.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.
> 
> Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National
Click to expand...


Dude, you troll the internet looking for every negative site you can find about Tom Brady and Bill Belichick!  You've got some serious issues...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you do not understand the standard or will accept that the standard is appropriate and was bargained for  and voted by Brady. It was his choice to accept or reject this in the CBA.
Click to expand...

When Brady voted for the CBA he didn't give up his right to appeal an unfair ruling by the league...that's written into the CBA.  You have the misconception that by appealing Goodell's ruling that Brady is somehow reneging on an agreement.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  The person who is in the wrong on this issue at the moment is Goodell himself...who SHOULD have recused himself and let an independent arbiter decide what was an appropriate punishment.  I say that for two very obvious reasons...the first is that Goodell is himself a witness in the case...how do you serve as judge and testify as a witness at the same time?  Ever seen that ANYWHERE?  Secondly, if Goodell does reduce Brady's suspension...obsessive Patriot haters like yourself will immediately claim that he's only done so because of his relationship with Robert Kraft.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?
> 
> Once again, nobody has PROVEN that Tom Brady did anything to break the NFL rules on ball inflation.  I'm sorry but they haven't!  The Wells Report is a joke!  It's two hundred pages that come to the conclusion that Brady "might" have known and "might" have asked for something to be done illegally.  Well I've got news for you, Alex...if Brady "might" have known...then he also might NOT have known!  That's how a word like "might" works!  It's why Brady wants this to be heard by an independent arbiter...something that Goodell should have immediately agreed to.
> 
> How can the Commissioner serve as both arbiter and a witness in the same case?  That wouldn't take place anywhere else yet Goodell is refusing to step aside.  This isn't about getting to the truth...it's become a public relations issue.
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you do not understand the standard or will accept that the standard is appropriate and was bargained for  and voted by Brady. It was his choice to accept or reject this in the CBA.
Click to expand...


He is allowed to appeal, it is also written into the CBA. Also the standard for altering the PSI of a football is $25,000, abiding by those terms were also agreed to in the CBA. It's okay for the NFL to change the punishment.

I believe the punishment is appropriate, I also believe the suspension will be reduced. I also believe Brady cheated, yet I also agree he has a right to appeal, he has the right to claim what he wishes.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in a cheatriot fan boi's mind? Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that you cannot argue the point that the Pats would have won that game, deflated balls or no deflated balls.  Correct?  You and your silly little friends are obviously suffering from jealousy to the point of delusional hatred.  I think you really need to get a grip on yourself, seriously.
Click to expand...

doesn't matter if they would have won by 50 pts if they were cheating WHICH they were determined to have been doing.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you do not understand the standard or will accept that the standard is appropriate and was bargained for  and voted by Brady. It was his choice to accept or reject this in the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is allowed to appeal, it is also written into the CBA. Also the standard for altering the PSI of a football is $25,000, abiding by those terms were also agreed to in the CBA. It's okay for the NFL to change the punishment.
> 
> I believe the punishment is appropriate, I also believe the suspension will be reduced. I also believe Brady cheated, yet I also agree he has a right to appeal, he has the right to claim what he wishes.
Click to expand...

Of course he  is allowed to appeal please read my posts before spouting off inaccuracies attributed to me.  The 25 grand is a starting point not a flat amount for that penalty. Appealing is Brady's  right, cooperating and following the rules is a requirement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
Click to expand...


Oh my god,I knew the cardinals were involved in a scandal but had NO IDEA though that Belicheat hung out with the cards who have their own scandal..further pesky facts the three stooges chrissy,pooper and trollstyle cant get around that the black sox of baseball got NOTHING on belicheat as a cheater.

thanks for posting that pic.I am no expert in photography but its obvious from the article that is no fake pic either.

Looks like La Russa has been consulting with Belicheat and passing on his tactics to the cardinals.

the thing is I always liked LaRussa..Now I REALLY hate st louis sports teams more than ever and will laugh my ass off at them when they lose the Rams after this season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you can see, the deflated ball (s) didn't help the Pats win the game since most of their points were scored by running plays and during the second half is when they scored the most points. Also, there is NO evidence at all that they used deflated balls (in fact they did not) during the SB.  END thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
Click to expand...



Trollstyle,Pooper and chrissy are such deluded morons they actually  think that Belicheat is  a good coach.


Yeah he is such a great coach that in his five years at cleveland he had ONE winning season the entire time there and his first year with the cheats with bledsoe as his QB he had a losing season then as well.Tom Brady comes along and saves his ass from the toilet and all of a sudden he is a great coach? dont these three stooges EVER get tired of embarrassing themselves?

there is rumors that Brady cheated while at michigan I have heard.Belicheat was so desperate to not be remembered a loser his whole life so he pushed the pats to draft Brady because he KNEW Brady would CHEAT for him and  save his career from the toilet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "So when Brady follows the rules of the CBA and appeals a decision...you think he's trying to "wiggle his way out"?" Read what I wrote, answer it and then I will take you seriously. For many many posts in this thread you are a fanboi and a Brady apologist. Refusal to deal with the realities of the situation and how Brady got to where he is today does not change any facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.
> 
> Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National
Click to expand...

as i said before,you are really an encyclopedia here on this issue same as I am on the Rams return to LA.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did answer it.  The NFL hasn't proven it's case against Tom Brady.  Instead they've suspended him because of a failure to cooperate as fully as THEY think he should have.  Brady is appealing that ruling.  That is the reality of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.
> 
> Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i said before,you are really an encyclopedia here on this issue same as I am on the Rams return to LA.
Click to expand...


Hand job really stroking it big time!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PATS paid a million smackers and high draft picks for doing nothing huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breaking a rule, but it did not help them win either the game before the Superbowl or the Superbowl.  Superbowl win is legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it did not help they would not do it. Remember the mantra "competitive advantage" in Patriots case it is plain old rule breaking for which the team paid dearly and Tommy will turn his head and cough while under examination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What?  This doesn't even make sense.  Doesn't matter anyways.  The Pats will still be good this year.  They are a good team with good players and good coaching.  That's all there is to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good coaching? Wherever Beli-cheat is there is a fetid stench that follows him. This time his stink assaulted the nostrils of the FBI with his friendship of LaRussa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In addition to being friends, they both managed franchises that have been accused of cheating in various ways. Sure, La Russa retired the same year that Jeff Luhnow left St. Louis for Houston, but still. Think about it. The Patriot Way. The Cardinal Way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Belichick and Tony La Russa Are Friends The Big Lead
> 
> "Investigators have uncovered evidence that Cardinals officials broke into a network of the Houston Astros that housed special databases the team had built, according to law enforcement officials. Internal discussions about trades, proprietary statistics and scouting reports were compromised, the officials said."
> St. Louis Cardinals Under FBI Investigation For Hacking Houston Astros The Big Lead
> 
> 
> IIRC LaRussa credits Beli-cheat with teaching him everything he knows about gaining a "competitive edge" over his competitors in MLB.
> 
> 
> Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trollstyle,Pooper and chrissy are such deluded morons they actually  think that Belicheat is  a good coach.
> 
> 
> Yeah he is such a great coach that in his five years at cleveland he had ONE winning season the entire time there and his first year with the cheats with bledsoe as his QB he had a losing season then as well.Tom Brady comes along and saves his ass from the toilet and all of a sudden he is a great coach? dont these three stooges EVER get tired of embarrassing themselves?
> 
> there is rumors that Brady cheated while at michigan I have heard.Belicheat was so desperate to not be remembered a loser his whole life so he pushed the pats to draft Brady because he KNEW Brady would CHEAT for him and  save his career from the toilet.
Click to expand...


If you actually knew something about Belichick's time in Cleveland you'd know that he was on the verge of turning that team into a powerhouse when he had the rug pulled out from under him by the owner, Art Modell, who moved the franchise to Baltimore.

All you have to do is look at who was on the Cleveland Brown's staff when Belichick was the Head Coach to recognize that one of his strengths is recognizing talent.

Ozzie Newsome, Scott Pioli, Mike Tannenbaum, Jim Schwartz, Kirk Ferentz, Thomas Dimitroff,  Nick Saban, Eric Mangini, Phil Savage, George Kokinis, & Michael Lombardi.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He broke the rules of that there is no question and by a preponderance of the evidence   "it is more probable than not that Tom Brady ... was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities ... involving the release of air from Patriots game balls"
> 
> BTW he wanted those rules he voted for the CBA and it's contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.
> 
> Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i said before,you are really an encyclopedia here on this issue same as I am on the Rams return to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hand job really stroking it big time!
Click to expand...


Alex MUST be getting worn out!  LOL


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex...read that statement and THINK about it for just a brief moment!  "more probable than not"?  "generally aware of the inappropriate activities"?  That language is the epitome of  vague.  What exactly does "generally aware" mean?  How much more probable than not?  You'd get laughed out of a court of law if you built a case on testimony like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously their jealousy has driven them over the edge.    The one thing they seem to be forgetting  . . .  football is meant for entertainment purposes.  Kind of sad that people would be able to have such hatred over a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just post what has been examined and reported. Take up your concerns with the authors of the articles.
> 
> Cardinals cheating scandal points to one key fan Bill Belichick Sun Times National
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i said before,you are really an encyclopedia here on this issue same as I am on the Rams return to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hand job really stroking it big time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex MUST be getting worn out!  LOL
Click to expand...


No just waiting for you to make one of your stellar arguments. I know I will wait forever and you will still be thinking about Brady's balls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

trollstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.lol.


----------



## Oldstyle

Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!

What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex is fixated on Tom Brady's balls...
Dottie has fantasies about gang banging Brownies...
And 9/11 has got a thing for farts...

Quite the collection...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?


Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.
Click to expand...


Now if trollstyle,pooper and chrissy would for once,take our advise and get off the crack they smoke everyday.this would sink in with them.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.
Click to expand...


When was it ever proven that Tom Brady lied or cheated?  I must have missed that part, Alex because it sure wasn't proven in the Wells Report!

That's "square one".  The league has charged that Tom Brady told Patriots staffers to illegally under inflate game footballs.  If they made that charge then they should back it up with proof.  If they don't have proof then they should admit that they don't and call it a day.  What they are doing now is essentially saying...we can't prove you did something wrong...but we're going to suspend you for not helping us enough in our investigation into whether you did something wrong.  That's always been square one.

And you're the one who keeps bringing up Brady's personal life!  You seem to think that showing a video of him dancing badly actually means something.  Why would you even post that?  It's obvious that you can't stand Brady and since you've never met the man...it's also obvious that you can't stand him because he beats your team on a regular basis.  How lame is THAT?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now if trollstyle,pooper and chrissy would for once,take our advise and get off the crack they smoke everyday.this would sink in with them.
Click to expand...


It's advice...not "advise".


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL

Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it ever proven that Tom Brady lied or cheated?  I must have missed that part, Alex because it sure wasn't proven in the Wells Report!
> 
> That's "square one".  The league has charged that Tom Brady told Patriots staffers to illegally under inflate game footballs.  If they made that charge then they should back it up with proof.  If they don't have proof then they should admit that they don't and call it a day.  What they are doing now is essentially saying...we can't prove you did something wrong...but we're going to suspend you for not helping us enough in our investigation into whether you did something wrong.  That's always been square one.
> 
> And you're the one who keeps bringing up Brady's personal life!  You seem to think that showing a video of him dancing badly actually means something.  Why would you even post that?  It's obvious that you can't stand Brady and since you've never met the man...it's also obvious that you can't stand him because he beats your team on a regular basis.  How lame is THAT?
Click to expand...

You chose to ignore the findings of the report, the requirements in the CBA and the penalty the Patriots chose to accept.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.



Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  

You are not my partner you weirdo.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know I'm not...you've got Dottie, the Brownie molester and 9/11, the tin foil hat wearing fart boy as your partners.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Tom's balls, Alex?  You've got a bad case, Dude!
> 
> What is it about Brady's balls that has you in such thrall, Alex?  Do you think about them ALL day long?  Or just when you're here?  Is this your "naughty place"?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go back to square one. Brady lied and cheated, Patriots lied and cheated. Brady got suspended, Patriots paid 1MM and high draft picks. All because of Brady's balls. That is what the current controversy is about. You have chosen to defend Brady, talk about his private life like he knows you, and talk about the private lives of the people who post in this thread like you know them. You don't know anyone, now I can see where the hot air from those balls went,  right up yer keister to your fingers onto this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it ever proven that Tom Brady lied or cheated?  I must have missed that part, Alex because it sure wasn't proven in the Wells Report!
> 
> That's "square one".  The league has charged that Tom Brady told Patriots staffers to illegally under inflate game footballs.  If they made that charge then they should back it up with proof.  If they don't have proof then they should admit that they don't and call it a day.  What they are doing now is essentially saying...we can't prove you did something wrong...but we're going to suspend you for not helping us enough in our investigation into whether you did something wrong.  That's always been square one.
> 
> And you're the one who keeps bringing up Brady's personal life!  You seem to think that showing a video of him dancing badly actually means something.  Why would you even post that?  It's obvious that you can't stand Brady and since you've never met the man...it's also obvious that you can't stand him because he beats your team on a regular basis.  How lame is THAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You chose to ignore the findings of the report, the requirements in the CBA and the penalty the Patriots chose to accept.
Click to expand...


How can I ignore the findings of the Wells Report, Alex?  You know the report that took 200 plus pages to come to the conclusion that Tom Brady might have known something about balls being deflated?  Might being the operative word in that sentence!  Is that the report you're referencing...or did you have another report that actually PROVED something?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
Click to expand...



yeah he for sure was looking in the mirror when asking that question.now he thinks he is your partner.

I love how he claims he isnt a dumbass when he disproves that by not only actually talking to himself all the time since i have had him on ignore for YEARS,but the fact he has his head up belicheats and bradys ass as well as CLAIMING me and dot hate the cheats despite the fact i rooted for them to win the last previous five superbowls and that dot doesnt even watch football but somehow we hate the cheats.priceless.

so he obviously thinks he is your partner now.leave it to trollstyle.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he for sure was looking in the mirror when asking that question.now he thinks he is your partner.
> 
> I love how he claims he isnt a dumbass when he disproves that by not only actually talking to himself all the time since i have had him on ignore for YEARS,but the fact he has his head up belicheats and bradys ass as well as CLAIMING me and dot hate the cheats despite the fact i rooted for them to win the last previous five superbowls and that dot doesnt even watch football but somehow we hate the cheats.priceless.
> 
> so he obviously thinks he is your partner now.leave it to trollstyle.
Click to expand...



The dude insists I am talking about Brady's testicles when I am discussing the deflated footballs.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he for sure was looking in the mirror when asking that question.now he thinks he is your partner.
> 
> I love how he claims he isnt a dumbass when he disproves that by not only actually talking to himself all the time since i have had him on ignore for YEARS,but the fact he has his head up belicheats and bradys ass as well as CLAIMING me and dot hate the cheats despite the fact i rooted for them to win the last previous five superbowls and that dot doesnt even watch football but somehow we hate the cheats.priceless.
> 
> so he obviously thinks he is your partner now.leave it to trollstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The dude insists I am talking about Brady's testicles when I am discussing the deflated footballs.
Click to expand...


C'mon, Alex!  Have a smidgeon of integrity and admit that you've been making Beavis and Butthead like snickering posts about Tom Brady's "balls" since the start of this string!


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex is an encyclopedia regarding Brady's balls. Just ask hand job, he admitted that Alex knew more about Brady's balls than anyone. 

It seems to be an obsession with Alex.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he for sure was looking in the mirror when asking that question.now he thinks he is your partner.
> 
> I love how he claims he isnt a dumbass when he disproves that by not only actually talking to himself all the time since i have had him on ignore for YEARS,but the fact he has his head up belicheats and bradys ass as well as CLAIMING me and dot hate the cheats despite the fact i rooted for them to win the last previous five superbowls and that dot doesnt even watch football but somehow we hate the cheats.priceless.
> 
> so he obviously thinks he is your partner now.leave it to trollstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The dude insists I am talking about Brady's testicles when I am discussing the deflated footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, Alex!  Have a smidgeon of integrity and admit that you've been making Beavis and Butthead like snickering posts about Tom Brady's "balls" since the start of this string!
Click to expand...


Snickering at you not Brady's balls, the CBA, the report. You are the one who claims to know him personally.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex is an encyclopedia regarding Brady's balls. Just ask hand job, he admitted that Alex knew more about Brady's balls than anyone.
> 
> It seems to be an obsession with Alex.


I am still waiting for you to respond to my questions


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is an encyclopedia regarding Brady's balls. Just ask hand job, he admitted that Alex knew more about Brady's balls than anyone.
> 
> It seems to be an obsession with Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for you to respond to my questions
Click to expand...


What questions? I'm sorry I don't ready every post in the thread, it gets boring.

I went back seven pages, there isn't a question that I could find, where I did not answer.


----------



## Oldstyle

That's typical, Alex!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?  I mean, you've got a guy who honestly believes that the 9/11 attacks were an "inside job" as your back-up.  That's got to make you wonder about where YOU'RE coming from?  LOL
> 
> Then again...9/11 is just an idiot...Dottie, on the other hand...with his post about gang banging Brownies is downright scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said, "I'm curious, Alex...how's it feel to have one of the dumber posters on the board as your "partner"?
> 
> You are not my partner you weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he for sure was looking in the mirror when asking that question.now he thinks he is your partner.
> 
> I love how he claims he isnt a dumbass when he disproves that by not only actually talking to himself all the time since i have had him on ignore for YEARS,but the fact he has his head up belicheats and bradys ass as well as CLAIMING me and dot hate the cheats despite the fact i rooted for them to win the last previous five superbowls and that dot doesnt even watch football but somehow we hate the cheats.priceless.
> 
> so he obviously thinks he is your partner now.leave it to trollstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The dude insists I am talking about Brady's testicles when I am discussing the deflated footballs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, Alex!  Have a smidgeon of integrity and admit that you've been making Beavis and Butthead like snickering posts about Tom Brady's "balls" since the start of this string!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snickering at you not Brady's balls, the CBA, the report. You are the one who claims to know him personally.
Click to expand...


Show me where I've ever claimed to know Tom Brady personally?


----------



## Oldstyle

If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is an encyclopedia regarding Brady's balls. Just ask hand job, he admitted that Alex knew more about Brady's balls than anyone.
> 
> It seems to be an obsession with Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for you to respond to my questions
Click to expand...

will never happen,anytime he is proven wrong, he evades facts and changes the topic.


----------



## featherlite

The all around losers...affectionately referred to as the Deflatriots...should be put in a can with a tight lid.

Next season the winners come back  ...will it be the  Seahawks? I think so

...if not , at least it will be a team worthy of giving "kudos" to.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is an encyclopedia regarding Brady's balls. Just ask hand job, he admitted that Alex knew more about Brady's balls than anyone.
> 
> It seems to be an obsession with Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for you to respond to my questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will never happen,anytime he is proven wrong, he evades facts and changes the topic.
Click to expand...


Hey smart ass, what is the question, do you know? 

I answer questions, hand jog, unlike you who won't answer and immediately goes to your name calling. I told you and I'll tell you again, I won't be civil with you at all and all gloves are off. You want to be an asshole, you get all back and them some, got it fuck face.


----------



## featherlite

Is this a serious thread?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

featherlite said:


> The all around losers...affectionately referred to as the Deflatriots...should be put in a can with a tight lid.
> 
> Next season the winners come back  ...will it be the  Seahawks? I think so
> 
> ...if not , at least it will be a team worthy of giving "kudos" to.



Even with the cheats being able to deflate balls next year that wont help them get back to the superbowl with brady being suspended a couple games and his age will show at 38 same as it did with manning at 38 last year.

If you look at the past,.most quarterbacks had to retire after they hit they 38 because they were either not effective anymore or could not take the hits anymore.montana was effective his first year with the chiefs at 37,next year at 38 his last year in the league though,he could not throw the ball deep down the field anymore.

Elway was still effective but could not take the hits anymore.same with rich gannon and steve young.Dan Marino was not effective anymore at 38 and Manning was like montana at 38 as well last year,could not get the ball deep down the field accurately anymore.

so the seahawks wont get the chance to face the cheats in a rematch next year,the following year they will though assuming brady comes back that is, because they will be scheduled to play them again.

you know as well as i do that had the seahawks players entered the game completely healthy like they were last year,it would have been the same result in the superbowl it was against denver.another blowout.

Brady had the luxary of passing against a banged up crippled secondary on top of the fact that once they lost one of their starters,it got even worse after that as well.

soon as Bobby Lane got hurt,his replacement who had no business wearing a seahawks uniform, got picked apart and one of the touchdowns came against him which was turned out to be a deciding factor in the outcome.

still through all that ,it came down to one play at the every end of the game and had idiot carrol called the correct one and ran Lynch up the middle,they would have won it as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^little whiney bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Hand job can't handle the truth and keeps resorting to fart jokes. Amazing how stupid and unimaginative the nut is.


----------



## Dot Com

Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.


You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.

Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


Be kind they just agreed to pay the million dollar fine.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind they just agreed to pay the million dollar fine.
Click to expand...


What was the question you say I did not answer?


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind they just agreed to pay the million dollar fine.
Click to expand...

Oops!!!  That right   They were found to be  about it too.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind they just agreed to pay the million dollar fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the question you say I did not answer?
Click to expand...

I just reread what you posted and we agreed on CBA, penalty standards and issues. My apologies been crazy busy misread at first.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots-used deflate-gate ball put up for auction Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind they just agreed to pay the million dollar fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the question you say I did not answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just reread what you posted and we agreed on CBA, penalty standards and issues. My apologies been crazy busy misread at first.
Click to expand...


Cool with me, I just like to answer when asked.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
Click to expand...


Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.

So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.

I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
Click to expand...

You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!


I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.

You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
Click to expand...

yep. Hes a cheatriots right or wrong fan boi


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.
Click to expand...


You completely changed the "import" of my post and you know it...hence why I find you to be not only sleazy but childish as well.  You can't win on the merits of your argument so you take what your opponent said out of context in a weak attempt to make them look bad.  That's who you are, Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
Click to expand...


Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.  

And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely changed the "import" of my post and you know it...hence why I find you to be not only sleazy but childish as well.  You can't win on the merits of your argument so you take what your opponent said out of context in a weak attempt to make them look bad.  That's who you are, Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth.
Click to expand...

Oldfartstyle: "Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth."

Oldstyle, did you not declare that you were the smartest guy in the room?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
Click to expand...

I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know exactly were Alex is coming from...look no further than how he misquotes me on the bottom of each of his posts.  If he had any integrity he would have included my full quote or at least started the portion he used with (...) so people would know it was part of a longer sentence.  He cherry picks part of what I said out of the whole and misrepresents it as a complete expression of mine.  It's sleazy.  Like when he accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his dying wife with his now girlfriend when they didn't even meet until after Kraft's wife had died of cancer.  Alex never apologized for that either.  It's what he does because his hatred of Brady and the Patriots overwhelms his morals.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely changed the "import" of my post and you know it...hence why I find you to be not only sleazy but childish as well.  You can't win on the merits of your argument so you take what your opponent said out of context in a weak attempt to make them look bad.  That's who you are, Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldfartstyle: "Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth."
> 
> Oldstyle, did you not declare that you were the smartest guy in the room?
Click to expand...


What I "declared" was that if you, Dottie, 9/11 and I were the only people in a room...then YES...I am the smartest guy in the room.  That's not claiming MENSA status for myself, Alex...it's simply pointing out how woeful the three of you are when it comes to debating something.

It's akin to the old saying...in the land of the blind, a one eyed man is king!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
Click to expand...


And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...

Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I corrected my sig to show your post. I would link you to it but you should remember it after all you are the smartest guy in the room.
> 
> Oldstyle said, "When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely changed the "import" of my post and you know it...hence why I find you to be not only sleazy but childish as well.  You can't win on the merits of your argument so you take what your opponent said out of context in a weak attempt to make them look bad.  That's who you are, Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldfartstyle: "Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth."
> 
> Oldstyle, did you not declare that you were the smartest guy in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I "declared" was that if you, Dottie, 9/11 and I were the only people in a room...then YES...I am the smartest guy in the room.  That's not claiming MENSA status for myself, Alex...it's simply pointing out how woeful the three of you are when it comes to debating something.
> 
> It's akin to the old saying...in the land of the blind, a one eyed man is king!
Click to expand...


Sir, you are no  Tom Brady,  at least he garbled his words and may weasel his way out of it.

 Based on the evidence provided "it is more probable than not that you said you were the 'smartest guy in the room".  Don't wiggle to hard.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...
> 
> Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...
Click to expand...

You have spoken on Brady's behalf as if you were closer to him than his jock strap.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you give the rest of the quote, Alex?  You don't seem to realize that it's with stuff like this that you show how sleazy you really are.  You've left out parts of what I said in a rather pathetic effort to make what I said something it wasn't.
> 
> So every time you post with that on the bottom of your posts...you're reinforcing the fact that you play fast and loose with the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it, I have not changed the import of your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You completely changed the "import" of my post and you know it...hence why I find you to be not only sleazy but childish as well.  You can't win on the merits of your argument so you take what your opponent said out of context in a weak attempt to make them look bad.  That's who you are, Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldfartstyle: "Alex...you're someone who has no problem bending the truth."
> 
> Oldstyle, did you not declare that you were the smartest guy in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I "declared" was that if you, Dottie, 9/11 and I were the only people in a room...then YES...I am the smartest guy in the room.  That's not claiming MENSA status for myself, Alex...it's simply pointing out how woeful the three of you are when it comes to debating something.
> 
> It's akin to the old saying...in the land of the blind, a one eyed man is king!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sir, you are no  Tom Brady,  at least he garbled his words and may weasel his way out of it.
> 
> Based on the evidence provided "it is more probable than not that you said you were the 'smartest guy in the room".  Don't wiggle to hard.
Click to expand...


Can't admit to the Kraft lie, can you, Alex?  Won't fess up to being wrong about me ever claiming to know Tom Brady personally?  Wiggle?  You've been in full out squirm mode for a couple days now!

Based on the evidence provided by this string...you're the person that's got an issue with scruples...not Tom Brady!


----------



## Oldstyle

And you're right back to talking about Tom Brady's package!  What is it with you and TB's private parts, Alex?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And you're right back to talking about Tom Brady's package!  What is it with you and TB's private parts, Alex?


 Stop sniffin' the strap dude it is making you delusional.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that you didn't have a reply to my request that you show me where I ever said I know Tom Brady personally.  Another typical, Alex post.  You post lies and then you run from them.  You did the same thing when you stated that Robert Kraft cheated on his wife before she died with his new girlfriend.  That was a lie as well.  A lie that you never took back.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that someone who in SO incensed with Tom Brady because they "suspect" he lied...has so few qualms about lying constantly themselves!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...
> 
> Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have spoken on Brady's behalf as if you were closer to him than his jock strap.
Click to expand...

yep. TrollStyle is giddy over Tom the way a tweener is at a Beiber concert. Scary.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not incensed, I enjoy watching you spin on your head, "smartest" guy.
> 
> You continually talk about his wife, his personal life, his character, etc creeper tactics no doubt with a slant of hero worship and secret room with a shrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...
> 
> Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have spoken on Brady's behalf as if you were closer to him than his jock strap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. TrollStyle is giddy over Tom the way a tweener is at a Beiber concert. Scary.
Click to expand...


Cause they are one in the same Brady wants to be like Beiber








and Oldfartstyle wants to snuggle up with both of them.


----------



## Dot Com

^


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I have nothing with Tom Brady's number or likeness on it.  I have one Patriots hat from Superbowl  XXXIX, which I've had for years now.  It's sitting on a shelf in my closet along with the other hats I seldom wear.  The only reason I talk about Brady is to refute the character assassination being done on him by you.  You're the one making unsubstantiated claims about Brady, Belichick and Kraft.
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your lie about Robert Kraft...nor have you shown where I ever claimed to know Tom Brady Personally!
> 
> 
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...
> 
> Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have spoken on Brady's behalf as if you were closer to him than his jock strap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. TrollStyle is giddy over Tom the way a tweener is at a Beiber concert. Scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they are one in the same Brady wants to be like Beiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Oldfartstyle wants to snuggle up with both of them.
Click to expand...


Typical, Alex...

You get caught telling lies and resort to name calling and juvenile attacks to cover your pathetic ass.  

Here's a clue, Kiddies...that worked on the playground in GRADE SCHOOL!  Time to evolve...


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> ^



So how's this work, Dottie...you two girls just keep patting each other on the back?  It's cute...kind of an internet daisy chain.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not  assassinated Brady's character I have posted what has been reported about him, the NFL  found that he has not cooperated with the investigation and that “We[NFL] nevertheless believe, based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't addressed your bald faced lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife...
> 
> Nor have you addressed your lie claiming I said I knew Tom Brady personally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have spoken on Brady's behalf as if you were closer to him than his jock strap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. TrollStyle is giddy over Tom the way a tweener is at a Beiber concert. Scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause they are one in the same Brady wants to be like Beiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Oldfartstyle wants to snuggle up with both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical, Alex...
> 
> You get caught telling lies and resort to name calling and juvenile attacks to cover your pathetic ass.
> 
> Here's a clue, Kiddies...that worked on the playground in GRADE SCHOOL!  Time to evolve...
Click to expand...


LOL I see you got your wittle feewings hurt, if ya can't take it don't dish it out, chicken boi.

You and Brady crying all the way to the chapel.


----------



## Oldstyle

So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!

You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol


----------



## Oldstyle

That's all you've got...isn't it, Alex...scouring the internet for weird pictures of Tom Brady?  How sad is that shit?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol


They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> That's all you've got...isn't it, Alex...scouring the internet for weird pictures of Tom Brady?  How sad is that shit?


So sad you keep responding through your tears.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
Click to expand...


It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
Click to expand...

No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?


----------



## Oldstyle

So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine.  You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
Click to expand...


What else is new?  Well in this string, Alex...what's "new" is that you've proven without a doubt that you are a liar and one of the board's more juvenile posters.


----------



## Oldstyle

So did you want to admit now that you lied about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine.  You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"


^^^^


----------



## Oldstyle

Did you want to admit that you lied about my saying I knew Tom Brady personally?


----------



## Oldstyle

LOL...oh, back to the stupid picture thing?  It's all you've got...isn't it, Alex?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Did you want to admit that you lied about my saying I knew Tom Brady personally?


I answered you already, wipe your tears and read chicken boi.


----------



## Oldstyle

Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...


----------



## Oldstyle

Then when that doesn't work you'll start with the nasty insults...yawn...


----------



## Oldstyle

Your best hope now, Alex...is that a moderator takes pity on you and mercy kills this string.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Your best hope now, Alex...is that a moderator takes pity on you and mercy kills this string.


Crying for the mods to save you is not the answer to your latest meltdown.

It would be better respond to the issues in the thread if you  truly believed your own posts.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...



It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!   

What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your best hope now, Alex...is that a moderator takes pity on you and mercy kills this string.
> 
> 
> 
> Crying for the mods to save you is not the answer to your latest meltdown.
> 
> It would be better respond to the issues in the thread if you  truly believed your own posts.
Click to expand...


Oh, you mean like responding to your lie about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife?

Or responding to your lie about my saying I knew Tom Brady personally?

You don't respond to issues, Alex...you post bullshit like my quote that you manipulate to give another meaning.  You post bullshit like accusing Robert Kraft of doing something awful to the woman that he obviously adored.  You post stupid pictures of Tom Brady crying or stupid videos of him dancing the samba.  That's not responding to an "issue"!  That's posting garbage.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
Click to expand...


The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
Click to expand...


No Vince this year though!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
Click to expand...

The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol


because the league is a monopoly looking out for its interests and the cheatriots have no shame? Yeah.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
Click to expand...

by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic
Click to expand...


"In a long statement at the league meeting, Kraft explained that he thinks it’s in the best interests of the league if the Patriots take their medicine, even if they disagree with Goodell’s decision. Here is Kraft’s statement:

“It’s been an emotionally charged couple of weeks as all of you know, and I’ve been considering what my options are. And throughout this whole process there have been two polarizing audiences. At one end of the spectrum we’ve had Patriots fans throughout the country who have been so supportive and really inspirational to us and believing in us. But, also mindful, at the other end of the spectrum, there are fans who feel just the opposite. And what I’ve learned is the ongoing rhetoric continues to galvanize both camps. And I don’t see that changing, and they will never agree.

“But the one thing that we all can agree upon is the entire process has taken way too long. And I don’t think anyone can believe that after four months of the AFC Championship Game, we are still talking about air pressure and the PSI in footballs. I think I made it clear when the report came out that I didn’t think it was fair. There was no hard evidence, and everything was circumstantial. And at the same time, when the discipline came out, I felt it was way over the top. It was unreasonable and unprecedented, in my opinion.(on and on and on)"


"That long winded statement says one thing, ‘we are guilty’.

Kraft I disagree with Goodell but I accept it and we won t appeal ProFootballTalk

I agree all the foul wind that was blown by the crooked Krapt organization says one thing "WE ARE GUILTY!"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a hundred pages of this nonsense later the Patriots are STILL the Super Bowl champs...Tom Brady STILL has the life you only wish you had and you're STILL pathetic!
> 
> You do have Dottie and 9/11 though...lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In a long statement at the league meeting, Kraft explained that he thinks it’s in the best interests of the league if the Patriots take their medicine, even if they disagree with Goodell’s decision. Here is Kraft’s statement:
> 
> “It’s been an emotionally charged couple of weeks as all of you know, and I’ve been considering what my options are. And throughout this whole process there have been two polarizing audiences. At one end of the spectrum we’ve had Patriots fans throughout the country who have been so supportive and really inspirational to us and believing in us. But, also mindful, at the other end of the spectrum, there are fans who feel just the opposite. And what I’ve learned is the ongoing rhetoric continues to galvanize both camps. And I don’t see that changing, and they will never agree.
> 
> “But the one thing that we all can agree upon is the entire process has taken way too long. And I don’t think anyone can believe that after four months of the AFC Championship Game, we are still talking about air pressure and the PSI in footballs. I think I made it clear when the report came out that I didn’t think it was fair. There was no hard evidence, and everything was circumstantial. And at the same time, when the discipline came out, I felt it was way over the top. It was unreasonable and unprecedented, in my opinion.(on and on and on)"
> 
> 
> "That long winded statement says one thing, ‘we are guilty’.
> 
> Kraft I disagree with Goodell but I accept it and we won t appeal ProFootballTalk
> 
> I agree all the foul wind that was blown by the crooked Krapt organization says one thing "WE ARE GUILTY!"
Click to expand...


Robert Kraft has more class in his little pinky finger than you do in your whole body, Alex!  He did what he did because he thought it was good for the NFL.  Not for the Patriots...for the NFL as a whole!  You can't grasp that however...can you?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
Click to expand...


The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.  

They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In a long statement at the league meeting, Kraft explained that he thinks it’s in the best interests of the league if the Patriots take their medicine, even if they disagree with Goodell’s decision. Here is Kraft’s statement:
> 
> “It’s been an emotionally charged couple of weeks as all of you know, and I’ve been considering what my options are. And throughout this whole process there have been two polarizing audiences. At one end of the spectrum we’ve had Patriots fans throughout the country who have been so supportive and really inspirational to us and believing in us. But, also mindful, at the other end of the spectrum, there are fans who feel just the opposite. And what I’ve learned is the ongoing rhetoric continues to galvanize both camps. And I don’t see that changing, and they will never agree.
> 
> “But the one thing that we all can agree upon is the entire process has taken way too long. And I don’t think anyone can believe that after four months of the AFC Championship Game, we are still talking about air pressure and the PSI in footballs. I think I made it clear when the report came out that I didn’t think it was fair. There was no hard evidence, and everything was circumstantial. And at the same time, when the discipline came out, I felt it was way over the top. It was unreasonable and unprecedented, in my opinion.(on and on and on)"
> 
> 
> "That long winded statement says one thing, ‘we are guilty’.
> 
> Kraft I disagree with Goodell but I accept it and we won t appeal ProFootballTalk
> 
> I agree all the foul wind that was blown by the crooked Krapt organization says one thing "WE ARE GUILTY!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Kraft has more class in his little pinky finger than you do in your whole body, Alex!  He did what he did because he thought it was good for the NFL.  Not for the Patriots...for the NFL as a whole!  You can't grasp that however...can you?
Click to expand...

How do you know this? Is he your  friend or do you know him personally?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
Click to expand...

Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
Click to expand...


I think we are going to have a great year this year!  I just have a feeling!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
Click to expand...


Lost face?  


Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes...you've reached the point where you start lying to cover up the lies that you've already told...nice, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
Click to expand...


Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!  

Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!

I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even matter.  Most people aren't really talking much about it anymore and those who are . . .well you know!    I think it is much more productive to start looking forward to this coming season!
> 
> What do you think the chances are that the Pats have a good season?  I'm hopeful, but since we lost some draft picks, I'm a little worried.  What kind of impact do you think this is going to have on our season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
Click to expand...


Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are still far and away the best team in the AFC East which means they'll be going back to the playoffs once more.  Bill Belichick has all season to work on a new defensive scheme to negate the new NFL rules that don't let DBs hit anyone.  They'll be fine even if they do lose one of their first two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
Click to expand...


ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."

I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
Click to expand...

Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
Click to expand...


Tom Brady wanted to have control over the ball that he threw...just like Peyton Manning, Drew Brees and Aaron Rodgers.   It's why they ALL lobbied to have the rule changed.

Funny how you don't worry about any of their balls, Alex...


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are still admitted cheaters who have paid the price for cheating.  A ring does not mean a thing, it is how they got it to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In a long statement at the league meeting, Kraft explained that he thinks it’s in the best interests of the league if the Patriots take their medicine, even if they disagree with Goodell’s decision. Here is Kraft’s statement:
> 
> “It’s been an emotionally charged couple of weeks as all of you know, and I’ve been considering what my options are. And throughout this whole process there have been two polarizing audiences. At one end of the spectrum we’ve had Patriots fans throughout the country who have been so supportive and really inspirational to us and believing in us. But, also mindful, at the other end of the spectrum, there are fans who feel just the opposite. And what I’ve learned is the ongoing rhetoric continues to galvanize both camps. And I don’t see that changing, and they will never agree.
> 
> “But the one thing that we all can agree upon is the entire process has taken way too long. And I don’t think anyone can believe that after four months of the AFC Championship Game, we are still talking about air pressure and the PSI in footballs. I think I made it clear when the report came out that I didn’t think it was fair. There was no hard evidence, and everything was circumstantial. And at the same time, when the discipline came out, I felt it was way over the top. It was unreasonable and unprecedented, in my opinion.(on and on and on)"
> 
> 
> "That long winded statement says one thing, ‘we are guilty’.
> 
> Kraft I disagree with Goodell but I accept it and we won t appeal ProFootballTalk
> 
> I agree all the foul wind that was blown by the crooked Krapt organization says one thing "WE ARE GUILTY!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Kraft has more class in his little pinky finger than you do in your whole body, Alex!  He did what he did because he thought it was good for the NFL.  Not for the Patriots...for the NFL as a whole!  You can't grasp that however...can you?
Click to expand...

How would you know?  AGAIN, stop fellating them long enough to look at the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots got where they are by cheating, getting caught and paying the fines and penalties. That keeps them from being the best no matter what they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
Click to expand...


How would you know?  AGAIN, stop fellating them long enough to look at the facts. 

pesky little facts like that are too much for his kid mind to comprehend.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots have won more games than any other franchise in professional football over the past 15 years for one reason alone...they are a better organization than others from their owner...to their coaching staff...to the players that they have on their roster.
> 
> They will continue to win as long as that combination exists and your whining about it won't change a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
Click to expand...


Yep that is the way it works

I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science


Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to mean EVERYTHING to you, Alex...you're so obsessive about Tom Brady and the Patriots it's kind of scary!  Or were you saying that Dottie and 9/11 were admitted cheaters?  Freudian slip anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> No I spoke about the investigation and you went ape shit. The Pats have capitulated they are admitted cheaters and liars. What else is new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by paying the fine, they admitted guilt AGAIN. The time before that it was unauthorized filming of an opposing team. Sad but, more importantly, pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In a long statement at the league meeting, Kraft explained that he thinks it’s in the best interests of the league if the Patriots take their medicine, even if they disagree with Goodell’s decision. Here is Kraft’s statement:
> 
> “It’s been an emotionally charged couple of weeks as all of you know, and I’ve been considering what my options are. And throughout this whole process there have been two polarizing audiences. At one end of the spectrum we’ve had Patriots fans throughout the country who have been so supportive and really inspirational to us and believing in us. But, also mindful, at the other end of the spectrum, there are fans who feel just the opposite. And what I’ve learned is the ongoing rhetoric continues to galvanize both camps. And I don’t see that changing, and they will never agree.
> 
> “But the one thing that we all can agree upon is the entire process has taken way too long. And I don’t think anyone can believe that after four months of the AFC Championship Game, we are still talking about air pressure and the PSI in footballs. I think I made it clear when the report came out that I didn’t think it was fair. There was no hard evidence, and everything was circumstantial. And at the same time, when the discipline came out, I felt it was way over the top. It was unreasonable and unprecedented, in my opinion.(on and on and on)"
> 
> 
> "That long winded statement says one thing, ‘we are guilty’.
> 
> Kraft I disagree with Goodell but I accept it and we won t appeal ProFootballTalk
> 
> I agree all the foul wind that was blown by the crooked Krapt organization says one thing "WE ARE GUILTY!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert Kraft has more class in his little pinky finger than you do in your whole body, Alex!  He did what he did because he thought it was good for the NFL.  Not for the Patriots...for the NFL as a whole!  You can't grasp that however...can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know?  AGAIN, stop fellating them long enough to look at the facts.
Click to expand...


Back to Perversion 101, Dottie?  You're really fixated on sex...aren't you?  You never did tell me how it was the whole Brownie Troop gang bang popped into your strange little brain...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost draft picks due to cheating, lost integrity due to cheating, lost face due to cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
Click to expand...


And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!


----------



## Alex.

Looks like this will be a fun season

Boston Isn t Laughing at Cam Newton Delflategate Joke - BBR


----------



## Kanola

Bad thing is that Scam Newton is an actual criminal. I guess Brady is just a cheater, and liar,  but Scam was caught stealing a Lap Top from a dorm (caught in the act, climbing out the window), so who cares what he says either. He has no room to talk.



Florida backup QB Newton faces felony counts after laptop stolen


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
Click to expand...


Who cares what they say?  We know the Pats, and they are going to be awesome, like always!   It's the one thing I'm looking forward to in the fall.  Football and the Walking Dead.


----------



## Kanola

It will be interesting to say the least, but there are many more teams than the Pats...for sure. Plus who knows if Brady will be around.


----------



## Oldstyle

I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost face?
> Yet they just keep on winning...and winning...and winning!
> 
> Spygate?  Following that the Patriots nearly reeled off the first perfect season since the Dophins back in the 70's!
> Deflategate?  Brady plays with footballs that were more closely scrutinized than any balls in the history of sport and what does he do?  He destroys the Colts and beats the Seahawks!
> 
> I know that drives you crazy, Alex...and I'm enjoying every whiny second of you obsessing about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
Click to expand...



I see today we have another meltdown from you. Never discuss the issues only personalities (who you do not know, but yearn to).


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.



Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see today we have another meltdown from you. Never discuss the issues only personalities (who you do not know, but yearn to).
Click to expand...


"I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual. I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady."

So THAT is a "meltdown" according to you?  LOL  

I'm laughing at you, Alex because you've painted yourself into a corner in this string with all of the lies and distortions you've told...and now you're doing your best to insult your way out of what you've done.  You won't admit that you were totally wrong when you accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his wife.  You won't admit that I never claimed to know Tom Brady personally.  All you've got left at this point is "fart" insults and stupid videos of Tom Brady dancing or crying.  That says volumes about your claims and your lack of integrity.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
Click to expand...


That isn't a claim that I "know" Tom Brady personally, you buffoon!  It's a claim that I know his personality from watching him perform publicly for some 15 years, as do you and any other fan of football!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.


See post 1080 I cannot keep repeating to you until you understand.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't a claim that I "know" Tom Brady personally, you buffoon!  It's a claim that I know his personality from watching him perform publicly for some 15 years, as do you and any other fan of football!
Click to expand...

Ok so you do not know him personally but you do know his "personality"  from watching him perform publicly. You can predict his future actions by "watching", you know what he is thinking by "watching" him perform publicly. Do you think you have special powers?*

I cannot tell by watching someone what you can by merely watching them perform. Maybe you should have applied your special powers to Krapt and the Pats before this whole Deflatgate thing happened so you could warn them.

*Request Rejected


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL, "Brady definitely performs his best under pressure, I think."
> 
> I agree that is why he wanted the air let out of his balls.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see today we have another meltdown from you. Never discuss the issues only personalities (who you do not know, but yearn to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual. I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady."
> 
> So THAT is a "meltdown" according to you?  LOL
> 
> I'm laughing at you, Alex because you've painted yourself into a corner in this string with all of the lies and distortions you've told...and now you're doing your best to insult your way out of what you've done.  You won't admit that you were totally wrong when you accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his wife.  You won't admit that I never claimed to know Tom Brady personally.  All you've got left at this point is "fart" insults and stupid videos of Tom Brady dancing or crying.  That says volumes about your claims and your lack of integrity.
Click to expand...


Again you attack personally without addressing the issues, that  is what happened with yesterday when you were spiraling downward and crying for the mods to close this thread.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't a claim that I "know" Tom Brady personally, you buffoon!  It's a claim that I know his personality from watching him perform publicly for some 15 years, as do you and any other fan of football!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so you do not know him personally but you do know his "personality"  from watching him perform publicly. You can predict his future actions by "watching", you know what he is thinking by "watching" him perform publicly. Do you think you have special powers?*
> 
> I cannot tell by watching someone what you can by merely watching them perform. Maybe you should have applied your special powers to Krapt and the Pats before this whole Deflatgate thing happened so you could warn them.
> 
> *Request Rejected
Click to expand...


You can't tell that Tom Brady is extremely competitive from watching him perform?  Really, Alex?  That hardly takes "special powers"!  When I suggest that Brady's response to what's happening now will most likely be a burning desire to crush anyone who pushed the idea that he succeeded because of cheating...I base that on watching Brady over the 15 years he's been in the NFL.  

It's amazing that you can't tell that about Brady...yet you can tell he's a liar and a cheat.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed so the recievers could catch it in the cold and so the running backs would not fumble it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see today we have another meltdown from you. Never discuss the issues only personalities (who you do not know, but yearn to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual. I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady."
> 
> So THAT is a "meltdown" according to you?  LOL
> 
> I'm laughing at you, Alex because you've painted yourself into a corner in this string with all of the lies and distortions you've told...and now you're doing your best to insult your way out of what you've done.  You won't admit that you were totally wrong when you accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his wife.  You won't admit that I never claimed to know Tom Brady personally.  All you've got left at this point is "fart" insults and stupid videos of Tom Brady dancing or crying.  That says volumes about your claims and your lack of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you attack personally without addressing the issues, that  is what happened with yesterday when you were spiraling downward and crying for the mods to close this thread.
Click to expand...


Your reading comprehension skills are as bad here as your ability to judge Tom Brady's character, Alex!  I never asked for the mods to close this thread...I simply pointed out that you've painted yourself into such a corner with all of your outright lies and exaggerations that having a mod close this thread is about the only thing that would save you from continuing embarrassment.


----------



## Oldstyle

You chastised others for supposedly not answering one of your questions, Alex...yet you've repeatedly ducked admitting that you lied about Robert Kraft cheating on his wife and you've never produced a post where I ever said that I knew Tom Brady personally.  

You're as big a hypocrite as exists on this board...you attack Tom Brady for being a liar...when compared to YOU...he's the most truthful person on the planet!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Yeah...no "personal attacks" from your side!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from trollstyle.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.



Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
Click to expand...


Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should change your thong?  It's getting poopy in here.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
Click to expand...


What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like trollstyle stopped farting and now your back to fart instead chrissy.^


----------



## Alex.

At the hearing:

"Per a league source, Brady simply reiterated his denial regarding any involvement in or knowledge of whatever it was that John Jastremski and Jim McNally may have been doing with the team’s footballs. When pressed on certain facts relating to Brady’s potential knowledge or involvement, the answers were regarded by some in the room (_i.e._, some who aren’t paid to exonerate Brady) as not entirely credible"


League s reaction to Tom Brady testimony not as glowing ProFootballTalk

Brady told NFL to shine on it seems.


----------



## Oldstyle

Adam Shefter is reporting that Brady came off as "very genuine, earnest, and persuasive, addressing every issue raised in the league-sanctioned Wells report."


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
Click to expand...


When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.

NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.

To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.


----------



## Oldstyle

Goodell has painted himself into a corner with this absurd suspension.  It won't hold up in court if Brady takes it that far but if Goodell backs off and lessens the suspension then people like Alex will go ballistic.  The Commish should have brought in an impartial arbiter to hear this.  Now he's screwed no matter what he decides.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
Click to expand...

TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that is the way it works
> 
> I think Beli-cheat gave this video to Brady and told him it was instructional Brady applied it to football science
> 
> 
> Oldfartstyle can was an extra he can be seen in the opening scene. He is the guy with the canes and the big smile,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex is back to stupid videos.  You clowns are the internet's answer to the 3 Stooges.  All we need now is 9/11 with a fart reference!  Oh wait...my bad...Alex is doing the fart jokes now.  Isn't it cute how you all think alike!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see today we have another meltdown from you. Never discuss the issues only personalities (who you do not know, but yearn to).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual. I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady."
> 
> So THAT is a "meltdown" according to you?  LOL
> 
> I'm laughing at you, Alex because you've painted yourself into a corner in this string with all of the lies and distortions you've told...and now you're doing your best to insult your way out of what you've done.  You won't admit that you were totally wrong when you accused Robert Kraft of cheating on his wife.  You won't admit that I never claimed to know Tom Brady personally.  All you've got left at this point is "fart" insults and stupid videos of Tom Brady dancing or crying.  That says volumes about your claims and your lack of integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you attack personally without addressing the issues, that  is what happened with yesterday when you were spiraling downward and crying for the mods to close this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills are as bad here as your ability to judge Tom Brady's character, Alex!  I never asked for the mods to close this thread...I simply pointed out that you've painted yourself into such a corner with all of your outright lies and exaggerations that having a mod close this thread is about the only thing that would save you from continuing embarrassment.
Click to expand...

^ ironic post is ironic. Fluffing cheaters is tantamount to "painting yourself into a corner" kiddo


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Dottie...what are you going to do if and whenTom Brady's suspension gets cut in half or better yet, tossed out? 

My advice is to prepare yourself for just that because quite frankly the NFL has never come close to proving that Tom Brady caused those balls to be illegally under-inflated.  If this does go to Federal Court...the NFL loses.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you this, Huggy...

Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Dottie...what are you going to do if and whenTom Brady's suspension gets cut in half or better yet, tossed out?
> 
> My advice is to prepare yourself for just that because quite frankly the NFL has never come close to proving that Tom Brady caused those balls to be illegally under-inflated.  If this does go to Federal Court...the NFL loses.
Click to expand...

IF he wasn't aware of it then he's vastly overpaid. If he WAS aware of it, which he prolly was given all the depositions, he's a fraud.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
Click to expand...

I agree!!! Based on all the huffing,  puffing by OldFartStyle(OFS) Brady's balls should be as big as watermelons and he should have a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Dottie...what are you going to do if and whenTom Brady's suspension gets cut in half or better yet, tossed out?
> 
> My advice is to prepare yourself for just that because quite frankly the NFL has never come close to proving that Tom Brady caused those balls to be illegally under-inflated.  If this does go to Federal Court...the NFL loses.
Click to expand...

The court will likely  make sure the procedural aspect of the CBA was followed nothing else.

“Judges are reluctant to second-guess arbitrators,” Munson told ESPNBoston.com’s Mike Reiss. “Even when an arbitrator is egregiously incorrect, judges in American courts are unwilling to reconsider and to reverse the decision of an arbitrator. The rationale for this judicial reluctance is that the NFL and the players agreed to binding arbitration, and both sides should be bound by the arbitration. In 99 of 100 cases, judges will refuse to reconsider rulings made by arbitrators.”

With Deflategate appeal to NFL over what s next for Tom Brady - Patriots - Boston.com


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Adam Shefter is reporting that Brady came off as "very genuine, earnest, and persuasive, addressing every issue raised in the league-sanctioned Wells report."



"With all due respect and deference to Schefter’s preference that members of the media not speculate on the identity of unnamed sources, it’s pretty clear that he’s getting his information from people in Brady’s camp. And it’s not really information; it’s a self-serving characterization from someone with an obvious bias in favor of Brady."

 Sources who surely work for Tom Brady say Tom Brady was a great witness ProFootballTalk


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.
Click to expand...


He refused to cooperate because he would have incriminated himself .


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He refused to cooperate because he would have incriminated himself .
Click to expand...


Again, there is NO evidence that he knew anything.  It is all just hearsay with a bunch of "probably" and "maybe" thrown into the mix.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He refused to cooperate because he would have incriminated himself .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there is NO evidence that he knew anything.  It is all just hearsay with a bunch of "probably" and "maybe" thrown into the mix.
Click to expand...


Maybe this will help you overcome your delusion. Brady should have read cooperation for dummies.


“When you look at Brady’s refusal to produce the texts, people gloss over that and they are say, ‘Oh, come on, why would you want to turn over your phone in an investigation? It contains private information,’” Fanger said. “They failed to note that all Wells was looking for was the paper versions of the texts. He actually allowed Brady’s attorneys complete control over the phone. Just print out the texts and turn them over. That refusal to me is just ridiculous, and I can’t imagine that Tom Brady got legal advice that was that horrible. It had to have been a decision on his part that he just wasn’t going to cooperate to that extent, that he had sat for the interview and five-and-a-half hours of interview was enough and he didn’t have to produce the texts. But I’m just dumbfounded by how people in this part of the world think that this was somehow okay for Brady to ignore that part of the investigation.”
Alan Fanger Brady s Non-Cooperation Was Terrible Legal Advice The DA Show CBS Sports Radio


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He refused to cooperate because he would have incriminated himself .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there is NO evidence that he knew anything.  It is all just hearsay with a bunch of "probably" and "maybe" thrown into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help you overcome your delusion. Brady should have read cooperation for dummies.
> 
> 
> “When you look at Brady’s refusal to produce the texts, people gloss over that and they are say, ‘Oh, come on, why would you want to turn over your phone in an investigation? It contains private information,’” Fanger said. “They failed to note that all Wells was looking for was the paper versions of the texts. He actually allowed Brady’s attorneys complete control over the phone. Just print out the texts and turn them over. That refusal to me is just ridiculous, and I can’t imagine that Tom Brady got legal advice that was that horrible. It had to have been a decision on his part that he just wasn’t going to cooperate to that extent, that he had sat for the interview and five-and-a-half hours of interview was enough and he didn’t have to produce the texts. But I’m just dumbfounded by how people in this part of the world think that this was somehow okay for Brady to ignore that part of the investigation.”
> Alan Fanger Brady s Non-Cooperation Was Terrible Legal Advice The DA Show CBS Sports Radio
Click to expand...


Oh well.  This still does not negate my post that there is NO evidence.  A refusal to cooperate is not an admission of guilt.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO evidence that Brady knew, even if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He refused to cooperate because he would have incriminated himself .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there is NO evidence that he knew anything.  It is all just hearsay with a bunch of "probably" and "maybe" thrown into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help you overcome your delusion. Brady should have read cooperation for dummies.
> 
> 
> “When you look at Brady’s refusal to produce the texts, people gloss over that and they are say, ‘Oh, come on, why would you want to turn over your phone in an investigation? It contains private information,’” Fanger said. “They failed to note that all Wells was looking for was the paper versions of the texts. He actually allowed Brady’s attorneys complete control over the phone. Just print out the texts and turn them over. That refusal to me is just ridiculous, and I can’t imagine that Tom Brady got legal advice that was that horrible. It had to have been a decision on his part that he just wasn’t going to cooperate to that extent, that he had sat for the interview and five-and-a-half hours of interview was enough and he didn’t have to produce the texts. But I’m just dumbfounded by how people in this part of the world think that this was somehow okay for Brady to ignore that part of the investigation.”
> Alan Fanger Brady s Non-Cooperation Was Terrible Legal Advice The DA Show CBS Sports Radio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well.  This still does not negate my post that there is NO evidence.  A refusal to cooperate is not an admission of guilt.
Click to expand...

Brady refused to turnover the evidence you are talking about. It was implied that when Brady signed the CBA that he would cooperate in all  the parts of the CBA including the arbitration process. That is one of the reasons  this is such a big issue.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!!! Based on all the huffing,  puffing by OldFartStyle(OFS) Brady's balls should be as big as watermelons and he should have a smile from ear to ear.
Click to expand...


Gee, Alex...you spend all that time claiming that you don't do personal attacks nor do you have a thing about Tom Brady's balls...and then you post THAT?


----------



## Dot Com

^ cheatriot fan boi bump


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!!! Based on all the huffing,  puffing by OldFartStyle(OFS) Brady's balls should be as big as watermelons and he should have a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...you spend all that time claiming that you don't do personal attacks nor do you have a thing about Tom Brady's balls...and then you post THAT?
Click to expand...


I have proof you and Brady conspired to deflate the balls and was practicing on watermelons.


----------



## Oldstyle

And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think you *know *Brady is a cheater and a liar when he hasn't demonstrated either tendency in a very long public career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
Click to expand...


Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.

Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.

I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...


I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.


Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School

"Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report

This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
Click to expand...


So let me see if I've got this straight...the guy who plays for the Broncos...who got their asses handed to them by the Colts last year in the playoffs...doesn't think that the team that crushed the Colts in the next round of the playoffs deserves to be Super Bowl champs?  That's funny stuff...REALLY...

I'm sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots will take note of Sanders comments when they play Denver this coming season.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is most always a class act.  One of the classiest guys in the sport, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
Click to expand...


Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.  

You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I've got this straight...the guy who plays for the Broncos...who got their asses handed to them by the Colts last year in the playoffs...doesn't think that the team that crushed the Colts in the next round of the playoffs deserves to be Super Bowl champs?  That's funny stuff...REALLY...
> 
> I'm sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots will take note of Sanders comments when they play Denver this coming season.
Click to expand...

Fan boi be fan boi.

Keep on ignoring the facts and pretending the Patriots are anything but cheaters and losers. Ignore the rule breaking, the effect on the game and what they teach society's youth. As long as you can have your infatuation and fantasy with Brady everything is fine.

Beli-cheat and the Patriots have screwed their own and are now facing further scrutiny. If you recall Butler was a super bowl hero.


"The NFL Players Association has filed a formal complaint against the Patriots for preventing cornerback Malcolm Butler from participating in organized team activities, ESPN’s Randy Scott reported Thursday. The Boston Globe’s Ben Volin later confirmed the news through a source. Butler reportedly missed a flight before the team’s first OTA session, causing head coach Bill Belichick to punish the Super Bowl XLIX hero by holding him out of practice for three weeks. Shortly after that news broke, reports surfaced that the NFLPA was investigating Belichick and the Patriots for their disciplinary action against Butler. Article 21, Section 5(a) of the league’s collective bargaining agreement states that voluntary OTA workouts can’t be treated as mandatory, so punishing Butler for not being in attendance might violate those terms."

NFLPA Files Complaint Vs. Patriots Over Malcolm Butler s OTAs Benching New England Patriots NESN.com


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
Click to expand...

^ that

STOP BEING A FLUFFER FOR THE CHEATRIOTS OLSTYLE!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I've got this straight...the guy who plays for the Broncos...who got their asses handed to them by the Colts last year in the playoffs...doesn't think that the team that crushed the Colts in the next round of the playoffs deserves to be Super Bowl champs?  That's funny stuff...REALLY...
> 
> I'm sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots will take note of Sanders comments when they play Denver this coming season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fan boi be fan boi.
> 
> Keep on ignoring the facts and pretending the Patriots are anything but cheaters and losers. Ignore the rule breaking, the effect on the game and what they teach society's youth. As long as you can have your infatuation and fantasy with Brady everything is fine.
> 
> Beli-cheat and the Patriots have screwed their own and are now facing further scrutiny. If you recall Butler was a super bowl hero.
> 
> 
> "The NFL Players Association has filed a formal complaint against the Patriots for preventing cornerback Malcolm Butler from participating in organized team activities, ESPN’s Randy Scott reported Thursday. The Boston Globe’s Ben Volin later confirmed the news through a source. Butler reportedly missed a flight before the team’s first OTA session, causing head coach Bill Belichick to punish the Super Bowl XLIX hero by holding him out of practice for three weeks. Shortly after that news broke, reports surfaced that the NFLPA was investigating Belichick and the Patriots for their disciplinary action against Butler. Article 21, Section 5(a) of the league’s collective bargaining agreement states that voluntary OTA workouts can’t be treated as mandatory, so punishing Butler for not being in attendance might violate those terms."
> 
> NFLPA Files Complaint Vs. Patriots Over Malcolm Butler s OTAs Benching New England Patriots NESN.com
Click to expand...


What the Patriot's success over the past 15 years teaches young people is that if you put in the work and do things the right way, putting team first over the individual...then good things happen to you.  The same can be said of Tom Brady, who was overlooked in the draft yet turned himself into one of the best quarterbacks the NFL has ever seen.


----------



## RKMBrown

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I've got this straight...the guy who plays for the Broncos...who got their asses handed to them by the Colts last year in the playoffs...doesn't think that the team that crushed the Colts in the next round of the playoffs deserves to be Super Bowl champs?  That's funny stuff...REALLY...
> 
> I'm sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots will take note of Sanders comments when they play Denver this coming season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fan boi be fan boi.
> 
> Keep on ignoring the facts and pretending the Patriots are anything but cheaters and losers. Ignore the rule breaking, the effect on the game and what they teach society's youth. As long as you can have your infatuation and fantasy with Brady everything is fine.
> 
> Beli-cheat and the Patriots have screwed their own and are now facing further scrutiny. If you recall Butler was a super bowl hero.
> 
> 
> "The NFL Players Association has filed a formal complaint against the Patriots for preventing cornerback Malcolm Butler from participating in organized team activities, ESPN’s Randy Scott reported Thursday. The Boston Globe’s Ben Volin later confirmed the news through a source. Butler reportedly missed a flight before the team’s first OTA session, causing head coach Bill Belichick to punish the Super Bowl XLIX hero by holding him out of practice for three weeks. Shortly after that news broke, reports surfaced that the NFLPA was investigating Belichick and the Patriots for their disciplinary action against Butler. Article 21, Section 5(a) of the league’s collective bargaining agreement states that voluntary OTA workouts can’t be treated as mandatory, so punishing Butler for not being in attendance might violate those terms."
> 
> NFLPA Files Complaint Vs. Patriots Over Malcolm Butler s OTAs Benching New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the Patriot's success over the past 15 years teaches young people is that if you put in the work and do things the right way, putting team first over the individual...then good things happen to you.  The same can be said of Tom Brady, who was overlooked in the draft yet turned himself into one of the best quarterbacks the NFL has ever seen.
Click to expand...

Nah it teaches them that if they cheat to get to the top the only people who will care are the ones under your boots.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks someone needs to change her thong.  Getting a little damp in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.*
> 
> You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...
Click to expand...


*Good point*.  The Patriots team is usually well stocked.  They can win 10 in a season without Brady.  Ya...Matty  Ice USED to have some good seasons.  Maybe throwing his name in the ring was a stretch.  Three years ago he played for the NFC championship.  Lately not so much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
Click to expand...

yep whining baby trollstyle only sees what he WANTS to see as do all cheatriot apologists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
Click to expand...

yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol

apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.

Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area


hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.

one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.

The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.

NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
Click to expand...

oh and theres this as well.

Anybody listen to Fred Roggin today?


He had Tom Brokaw on who is a longtime Los Angeles Rams fan. Tom spoke about his time in Los Angeles and being a season ticket holder on the Rams. Then Fred asked if he know Stan Knoenke and Tom said he did. So Tom says he has spoken to current management about season tickets once the team is back here and apparently somebody in management said "Sure Tom, but we are trying to get back to L.A. first, which we are trying to do"!!


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
Click to expand...



I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Brady is going anywhere...knowing his personality...what's happening to him now is just going to fire him up even more than usual.  I'm more worried about the state of the Patriot's defense than I am about Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle, "I don't think Brady is going anywhere...*knowing his personality*". After all this you finally admit  you know Brady. That changes he whole playing field. Do you have pictures maybe an autographed jersey or football you can post. How did you meet him? Are you like a friend of his?  Or maybe you work for him can you just tell us please? You mention his wife quite a bit there fella maybe you know her too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TrollStyle is just plain pathetic now w/ his incessant fluffing of Tommy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep whining baby trollstyle only sees what he WANTS to see as do all cheatriot apologists.
Click to expand...


Gee, 9/11...did you find a cure for that flatulence problem of yours?  An entire day without a reference to farting?  I didn't know that was possible for you!


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said was truth.  Brady is a class act.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean my statement is untrue.  Everyone who has worked with Brady likes him on a personal level from everything I've read.  He's just a nice guy.  Sorry, that he isn't the monster you are trying to make him out to be over a deflated football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.*
> 
> You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good point*.  The Patriots team is usually well stocked.  They can win 10 in a season without Brady.  Ya...Matty  Ice USED to have some good seasons.  Maybe throwing his name in the ring was a stretch.  Three years ago he played for the NFC championship.  Lately not so much.
Click to expand...


Maybe, Huggy?  Look, I've always rooted for Matty Ice because he was a BC guy and came across as a good egg but he's not even in the discussion when it comes to elite NFL quarterbacks...he's simple a decent QB that has flashes of brilliance from time to time.

If I were starting an NFL franchise in a cold weather city then there are really only two quarterbacks that are head and shoulders above the rest when it comes to playing in inclement weather...one is Tom Brady and the other is Aaron Rogers.  As much as I respect Peyton Manning...I've never viewed him as a great quarterback when game time temperatures go below freezing.  Just looking at his face lets you know that he's not happy playing outside in the cold.  Russell Wilson has the tools to be a third addition to that duo...I've simply not seen enough from him yet to give him that kind of status.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I EVER say I didn't like Brady or think him a MONSTER?  I just don't believe he was the MVP in the last Super Bowl. That honor should have gone to Butler.  HE played lights out the entire game. If the Hawks had scored on that last drive, which by any reasonable guess they should have, Brady would not have been the MVP.  If Butler hadn't made the most outstanding defensive play in Super Bowl history Brady's second half drives would have been described as what they were.... against a crippled Seahawk defensive secondary.  He is a good QB...just not the BEST QB.  that would be Aaron Rodgers.  Then I would take Russell Wilson.  Brady has a great history but your history doesn't count in football games.
> 
> NE SHOULD have won the game.  Not because they are better than Seattle, but because as beat up as the Hawks were any good team would have had the advantage against the Seahawks on that day.
> 
> To repeat I don't rag on Brady.  As far as deflate-gate is concerned...he knew damned well the balls were under inflated.  It gave him a slight advantage.  He lied about knowing that and now he will be punished.  No big deal but all this boo hooing for Tom Brady is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.*
> 
> You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good point*.  The Patriots team is usually well stocked.  They can win 10 in a season without Brady.  Ya...Matty  Ice USED to have some good seasons.  Maybe throwing his name in the ring was a stretch.  Three years ago he played for the NFC championship.  Lately not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, Huggy?  Look, I've always rooted for Matty Ice because he was a BC guy and came across as a good egg but he's not even in the discussion when it comes to elite NFL quarterbacks...he's simple a decent QB that has flashes of brilliance from time to time.
> 
> If I were starting an NFL franchise in a cold weather city then there are really only two quarterbacks that are head and shoulders above the rest when it comes to playing in inclement weather...one is Tom Brady and the other is Aaron Rogers.  As much as I respect Peyton Manning...I've never viewed him as a great quarterback when game time temperatures go below freezing.  Just looking at his face lets you know that he's not happy playing outside in the cold.  Russell Wilson has the tools to be a third addition to that duo...I've simply not seen enough from him yet to give him that kind of status.
Click to expand...


I agree about Wilson not being in the conversation as an elite cold weather QB.  He just does not have a history that I am aware of in the snow and ice.  He did play a season for Wisconsin though.  Took em to a Rose Bowl.  Not bad for a first year QB.  He still had one more year of eligibility left and seeing how his coach at NC left the team. Not too bad a learning curve to just show up and succeed like that.   

I'm not one of those that believes Wilson is an "elite" QB in how most pundits rate an elite.  I don't believe what a QB does in any current year has anything to do with his history.  Brady has an elite history.  Wilson also has an elite history as much as a rookie can step in and his first three years run can be quantified and measured up against the first three years of all the preceding QBs that have come along. Neither Brady's many years or Wilson's three will get so much as a first down this season. Seattle and NE match up well against the opponents in their respective divisions.  Both Seattle and NE have a decent stable of receivers for Wilson and Brady to throw to.  Seattle gets the nod on defense if the LOB can stay healthy.  Brady may get another chance at a ring but I'm as sure as a fan can be that he will have to beat Seattle in the last game this season to get it.  It will be unlikely that he will face the band of cripples he was fortunate to throw against in SB 49.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, Huggy...
> 
> Let's say you're a GM and you've got a choice between taking Tom Brady after his first year as a starting QB...or Russell Wilson after his first year as a starting QB.  Do you still pick Wilson over Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.*
> 
> You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good point*.  The Patriots team is usually well stocked.  They can win 10 in a season without Brady.  Ya...Matty  Ice USED to have some good seasons.  Maybe throwing his name in the ring was a stretch.  Three years ago he played for the NFC championship.  Lately not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, Huggy?  Look, I've always rooted for Matty Ice because he was a BC guy and came across as a good egg but he's not even in the discussion when it comes to elite NFL quarterbacks...he's simple a decent QB that has flashes of brilliance from time to time.
> 
> If I were starting an NFL franchise in a cold weather city then there are really only two quarterbacks that are head and shoulders above the rest when it comes to playing in inclement weather...one is Tom Brady and the other is Aaron Rogers.  As much as I respect Peyton Manning...I've never viewed him as a great quarterback when game time temperatures go below freezing.  Just looking at his face lets you know that he's not happy playing outside in the cold.  Russell Wilson has the tools to be a third addition to that duo...I've simply not seen enough from him yet to give him that kind of status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree about Wilson not being in the conversation as an elite cold weather QB.  He just does not have a history that I am aware of in the snow and ice.  He did play a season for Wisconsin though.  Took em to a Rose Bowl.  Not bad for a first year QB.  He still had one more year of eligibility left and seeing how his coach at NC left the team. Not too bad a learning curve to just show up and succeed like that.
> 
> I'm not one of those that believes Wilson is an "elite" QB in how most pundits rate an elite.  I don't believe what a QB does in any current year has anything to do with his history.  Brady has an elite history.  Wilson also has an elite history as much as a rookie can step in and his first three years run can be quantified and measured up against the first three years of all the preceding QBs that have come along. Neither Brady's many years or Wilson's three will get so much as a first down this season. Seattle and NE match up well against the opponents in their respective divisions.  Both Seattle and NE have a decent stable of receivers for Wilson and Brady to throw to.  Seattle gets the nod on defense if the LOB can stay healthy.  Brady may get another chance at a ring but I'm as sure as a fan can be that he will have to beat Seattle in the last game this season to get it.  It will be unlikely that he will face the band of cripples he was fortunate to throw against in SB 49.
Click to expand...


As a fan of Wilson's and the Seahawks, Huggy...I'm curious what your feelings are about Russell's agent telling the Seahawks that Wilson wants to be the highest paid player in the NFL?  In the salary cap era one of the keys to staying competitive is having enough cap space to keep as many elite players as possible.  If Wilson goes from being the bargain he is now...to being REALLY expensive... the Seahawks are going to have to shed payroll somewhere else, which means some of Russell's teammates aren't going to get paid! How do you think that's going to affect Seattle's chemistry?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.
Click to expand...

Yeah I cant wait till next year when USMB's resident troll,trollstyles wife rightwinger,what he  has to say  when the raiders are not in LA next year.

this troll rightwinger is trollstyles wife no doubt since he is like him and never able to admit it when he has been proven wrong.

He came on my thread and trolled there posting pics saying LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016,LOS ANGELES CHARGERS 2016, Funny he has these fantasies that  the Raiders would even  have a prayer of being there next year when both USC and UCLA "who have the right to choose the team,"said this past summer,the raiders wont be welcomed to use their facilitys.

when that happens next year,just watch,he will do what trollstyle always does when proven wrong,evade the question and change the topic.he is a clone of trollstyle.


Now back to Brady,I wonder how many lies him and Goodell discussed the other day on what lies they would try and invent when confronting the media.it took them ten hours to try and come up with a plan.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I cant wait till next year when USMB's resident troll,trollstyles wife rightwinger,what he  has to say  when the raiders are not in LA next year.
> 
> this troll rightwinger is trollstyles wife no doubt since he is like him and never able to admit it when he has been proven wrong.
> 
> He came on my thread and trolled there posting pics saying LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016,LOS ANGELES CHARGERS 2016, Funny he has these fantasies that  the Raiders would even  have a prayer of being there next year when both USC and UCLA "who have the right to choose the team,"said this past summer,the raiders wont be welcomed to use their facilitys.
> 
> when that happens next year,just watch,he will do what trollstyle always does when proven wrong,evade the question and change the topic.he is a clone of trollstyle.
> 
> 
> Now back to Brady,I wonder how many lies him and Goodell discussed the other day on what lies they would try and invent when confronting the media.it took them ten hours to try and come up with a plan.
Click to expand...

 There are several version on how impressed the NFL was with Brady's rendition of what occurred. It is all spin any way you look at it. This all could have been avoided if Brady had the balls to face his accusers within the rules set out on the CBA instead he created this league size temper tantrum and single-handedly placed an asterisk next to his name as the greatest ever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I cant wait till next year when USMB's resident troll,trollstyles wife rightwinger,what he  has to say  when the raiders are not in LA next year.
> 
> this troll rightwinger is trollstyles wife no doubt since he is like him and never able to admit it when he has been proven wrong.
> 
> He came on my thread and trolled there posting pics saying LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016,LOS ANGELES CHARGERS 2016, Funny he has these fantasies that  the Raiders would even  have a prayer of being there next year when both USC and UCLA "who have the right to choose the team,"said this past summer,the raiders wont be welcomed to use their facilitys.
> 
> when that happens next year,just watch,he will do what trollstyle always does when proven wrong,evade the question and change the topic.he is a clone of trollstyle.
> 
> 
> Now back to Brady,I wonder how many lies him and Goodell discussed the other day on what lies they would try and invent when confronting the media.it took them ten hours to try and come up with a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several version on how impressed the NFL was with Brady's rendition of what occurred. It is all spin any way you look at it. This all could have been avoided if Brady had the balls to face his accusers within the rules set out on the CBA instead he created this league size temper tantrum and single-handedly placed an asterisk next to his name as the greatest ever.
Click to expand...


yeah with his lying and belicheats history,i see those two having the same problems that mcguire,sosa, bonds,and clemons have  have had getting anywhere near enough votes to get into the hall of fame.i see them having that same problem in the future.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you go right back to the stupid videos...why even bother, Dude?  You've got nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I cant wait till next year when USMB's resident troll,trollstyles wife rightwinger,what he  has to say  when the raiders are not in LA next year.
> 
> this troll rightwinger is trollstyles wife no doubt since he is like him and never able to admit it when he has been proven wrong.
> 
> He came on my thread and trolled there posting pics saying LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016,LOS ANGELES CHARGERS 2016, Funny he has these fantasies that  the Raiders would even  have a prayer of being there next year when both USC and UCLA "who have the right to choose the team,"said this past summer,the raiders wont be welcomed to use their facilitys.
> 
> when that happens next year,just watch,he will do what trollstyle always does when proven wrong,evade the question and change the topic.he is a clone of trollstyle.
> 
> 
> Now back to Brady,I wonder how many lies him and Goodell discussed the other day on what lies they would try and invent when confronting the media.it took them ten hours to try and come up with a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several version on how impressed the NFL was with Brady's rendition of what occurred. It is all spin any way you look at it. This all could have been avoided if Brady had the balls to face his accusers within the rules set out on the CBA instead he created this league size temper tantrum and single-handedly placed an asterisk next to his name as the greatest ever.
Click to expand...


What's the deal with that latest addition to the bottom of your posts, Alex?  You're making things up now and attributing them to me as a quote?  Or because you spelled my name incorrectly...do you think that absolves you of blame for sleaziness?


----------



## Oldstyle

Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got you crying every time I post something or you attempting to ignore substantive posts. The team and it's employees are the worst offenders of the NFL.
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Sanders response to a  young child at a youth football camp at Valor Christian High School
> 
> "Am I mad about Deflategate? I feel like I'm on ESPN with that question...Yeah, yeah, I'm kind of mad.* I don't think that they should be the Super Bowl champion this year. You aren't supposed to cheat. Cheating is not good, especially when you've got guys who are working their butts off for 365 days out of the year and one person cheats – whether it helps them win the Super Bowl or not, they still cheated and shouldn't be a champion.*"
> Emmanuel Sanders Says Patriots Shouldn t Be Super Bowl Champs After Deflategate Bleacher Report
> 
> This trickle down effect has the football world wiping Brady's butt and cleaning up the mess left by the Patriots. A sad story and dark time for the NFL. The message for today's youth is cheaters do prosper. Very sad for those who are honest  and are doing the right thing for these kids.
> 
> 
> 
> yep he goes into crying mode everytime his idol is exposed.lol
> 
> apparently Brady met with Goodel for Goodel to hear his case for 10 hours.Obviously they were desperate in those 10 hours trying to think of answers to use to the media for his cheating. trying to think of lies to use.hee hee.
> 
> Brady s appeal hearing with Goodell lasts over 10 hours CSN Bay Area
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot, do me a favor.ask Huggy if he doesnt feel like a jackass now for  insisting the Rams were never coming back to LA.take a look at this article below.
> 
> one thing that article holds back and does not mention is both venues have said the raiders are not welcome for their temporary use for two years..thats the LAMESTREAM media reporting for ya.
> 
> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they get back in and settled. Need a good home to do the job properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I cant wait till next year when USMB's resident troll,trollstyles wife rightwinger,what he  has to say  when the raiders are not in LA next year.
> 
> this troll rightwinger is trollstyles wife no doubt since he is like him and never able to admit it when he has been proven wrong.
> 
> He came on my thread and trolled there posting pics saying LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016,LOS ANGELES CHARGERS 2016, Funny he has these fantasies that  the Raiders would even  have a prayer of being there next year when both USC and UCLA "who have the right to choose the team,"said this past summer,the raiders wont be welcomed to use their facilitys.
> 
> when that happens next year,just watch,he will do what trollstyle always does when proven wrong,evade the question and change the topic.he is a clone of trollstyle.
> 
> 
> Now back to Brady,I wonder how many lies him and Goodell discussed the other day on what lies they would try and invent when confronting the media.it took them ten hours to try and come up with a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several version on how impressed the NFL was with Brady's rendition of what occurred. It is all spin any way you look at it. This all could have been avoided if Brady had the balls to face his accusers within the rules set out on the CBA instead he created this league size temper tantrum and single-handedly placed an asterisk next to his name as the greatest ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the deal with that latest addition to the bottom of your posts, Alex?  You're making things up now and attributing them to me as a quote?  Or because you spelled my name incorrectly...do you think that absolves you of blame for sleaziness?
Click to expand...


LOL you said that, how about addressing the topic in the OP


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!


You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


*Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"

Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*

*Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*


----------



## Oldstyle

I think it's only fair that since Alex has taken it upon himself to address me with less than respectful nicknames like "OldFartStyle" that I bestow a fitting nickname on him...

Since Alex is totally fascinated with Tom Brady's "package"...I think an appropriate name for him would be "Phallics".


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
Click to expand...

Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I think it's only fair that since Alex has taken it upon himself to address me with less than respectful nicknames like "OldFartStyle" that I bestow a fitting nickname on him...
> 
> Since Alex is totally fascinated with Tom Brady's "package"...I think an appropriate name for him would be "Phallics".


I have spoken of Brady's balls in the same context as the NFL investigation. You are the one who claims to know Brady so well from watching him perform in public that you know his "personality" and  that you know his wife and their life that I you claim I am jealous. I have no fascination with Brady's testes which you have discussed ad nauseam. This is part and parcel of  your meltdowns and no I do not accept your invitation to  discuss  another man' reproductive organs.



I would like to talk about the suspension, hearing and appeal if you would like.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
Click to expand...


You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!

That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
Click to expand...




No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.

The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
Click to expand...


Grow up, Alex.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
Click to expand...


Get sober Chris


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
Click to expand...


Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more example of how fast and loose you're willing to play with the truth...while you accuse someone else of being a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
Click to expand...


If his suspension is reversed then it's hard to see how Brady will be known as a cheater and a liar...unless of course you're someone who's hatred of Tom Brady makes you not care about the truth...which basically sums you right up, Phallics!

Do you have these dreams about Tom Brady fulfilling secret wishes often, Phallics?  Does it make you wake up all hot and sweaty?


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
Click to expand...


It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
Click to expand...

I see your stay at McClean  has not helped you much. Wet Brain is a terrible thing to deal with, I will pray for you that go through the 12 steps and recover.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
Click to expand...

LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post this type of nonsense when you start to have a meltdown. What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"When the "room" contains, myself...then YES...I'm the smartest guy in the room!"
> 
> Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> *Ah, that would be what I'm talking about, Alex...just one more example of how sleazy a poster you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you did say those things. yes or no?  I understand your need to talk when you have these episodes, which are happening almost daily now. I am here to listen and respond and make your journey a little easier in the Brady/Patriot cheater thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've taken things that I have said...edited them in a rather pathetic attempt to give them a different meaning and then put them in quotes with my name attached.  It's a sleazy thing to do...the kind of thing that is done by people that are lacking in scruples.  The fact that you do such things in a string in which you rant about someone else being dishonest is the height of hypocrisy.  It's called being a dick!
> 
> That's what makes you "Phallics" instead of Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his suspension is reversed then it's hard to see how Brady will be known as a cheater and a liar...unless of course you're someone who's hatred of Tom Brady makes you not care about the truth...which basically sums you right up, Phallics!
> 
> Do you have these dreams about Tom Brady fulfilling secret wishes often, Phallics?  Does it make you wake up all hot and sweaty?
Click to expand...



Seems clear to everyone especially Patriots fans that Krapt sold Tommy and his legacy out when he agreed to the fine and draft loss for Deflatgate they are forever branded as cheaters and liars.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too vague.  Not enough information.  If I had Green Bay and Rodgers went down I would pick Wilson before Brady in a heartbeat.  If I had Indy and Luck was less than lucky I would probably take Brady over Wilson as the Colts are a pocket style offense.  I would take many QBs over Brady as a pocket QB in certain situations.  Breeze, J. Elway, The guy in Atlanta, There are only a small handfull of QBs in the NFL that do what Wilson does..  Rodgers, The Panthers QB..that may be it.  Of those Wilson is clearly the best.  Rodgers can throw on the run very well but nobody extends plays like Wilson..nobody.  Rodgers is recognized as better than Wilson by many pundits but I believe that is because he throws very well in the pocket..much better than Wilson.
> 
> Brady and Belichick are very good at finding weaknesses in other teams defenses and exploiting them.  I would have to say that the schemes NE deploys has as much or more to do with Brady's success as Tom's ability.  It would be very hard to replace either Brady or Wilson.  Coaching a new QB to perform Belichicks offensive schemes would be very hard.  Finding a QB to do what Wilson does just couldn't be done.  Travaris Jackson has had a lot of success when asked to play.  As a backup his stats are through the roof.  He has NOT been asked to carry a team on his back recently though.  His W/L record was average to below average when he was the starter in Seattle a few years ago.
> 
> I haven't looked to see the stats when Brady .is on I/R.  My guess is that NE sucks without Tom at the helm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brady went down for an entire season and the Patriots with Cassell at the helm won ten games.*
> 
> You'd take Matt Ryan over Tom Brady?  Wow...I mean WOW!  That's why you're posting here instead of running an NFL team, Huggy.  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good point*.  The Patriots team is usually well stocked.  They can win 10 in a season without Brady.  Ya...Matty  Ice USED to have some good seasons.  Maybe throwing his name in the ring was a stretch.  Three years ago he played for the NFC championship.  Lately not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, Huggy?  Look, I've always rooted for Matty Ice because he was a BC guy and came across as a good egg but he's not even in the discussion when it comes to elite NFL quarterbacks...he's simple a decent QB that has flashes of brilliance from time to time.
> 
> If I were starting an NFL franchise in a cold weather city then there are really only two quarterbacks that are head and shoulders above the rest when it comes to playing in inclement weather...one is Tom Brady and the other is Aaron Rogers.  As much as I respect Peyton Manning...I've never viewed him as a great quarterback when game time temperatures go below freezing.  Just looking at his face lets you know that he's not happy playing outside in the cold.  Russell Wilson has the tools to be a third addition to that duo...I've simply not seen enough from him yet to give him that kind of status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree about Wilson not being in the conversation as an elite cold weather QB.  He just does not have a history that I am aware of in the snow and ice.  He did play a season for Wisconsin though.  Took em to a Rose Bowl.  Not bad for a first year QB.  He still had one more year of eligibility left and seeing how his coach at NC left the team. Not too bad a learning curve to just show up and succeed like that.
> 
> I'm not one of those that believes Wilson is an "elite" QB in how most pundits rate an elite.  I don't believe what a QB does in any current year has anything to do with his history.  Brady has an elite history.  Wilson also has an elite history as much as a rookie can step in and his first three years run can be quantified and measured up against the first three years of all the preceding QBs that have come along. Neither Brady's many years or Wilson's three will get so much as a first down this season. Seattle and NE match up well against the opponents in their respective divisions.  Both Seattle and NE have a decent stable of receivers for Wilson and Brady to throw to.  Seattle gets the nod on defense if the LOB can stay healthy.  Brady may get another chance at a ring but I'm as sure as a fan can be that he will have to beat Seattle in the last game this season to get it.  It will be unlikely that he will face the band of cripples he was fortunate to throw against in SB 49.[/QUOT
> *As a fan of Wilson's and the Seahawks, Huggy...I'm curious what your feelings are about Russell's agent telling the Seahawks that Wilson wants to be the highest paid player in the NFL?*  In the salary cap era one of the keys to staying competitive is having enough cap space to keep as many elite players as possible.  If Wilson goes from being the bargain he is now...to being REALLY expensive... the Seahawks are going to have to shed payroll somewhere else, which means some of Russell's teammates aren't going to get paid! How do you think that's going to affect Seattle's chemistry?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

In response to OLDSTYLE

Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.  

*That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.

I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.

Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract. 

As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?

A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?

In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?

I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ooops wrong thread.thought i was posting on my Rams thread.deleted post.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try to derail this thread what remains is that the Patriots were fined a million bucks and several high draft picks for their role in Deflategate. As is stands today your hero Tom Brady was levied a 4 game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Although, his suspension may be reduced or  reversed he will always be known as a cheater and a liar.
> 
> The bright side is that with the recent Supreme Court ruling you can keep that candle lit in the window for Brady. He may find you and fulfill all your secret wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.



I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was. 

I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB money...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
Click to expand...

Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
Click to expand...


It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was.
> 
> I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB monolsey...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.
Click to expand...


Maybe true about Manning.  I don't follow the East coast teams nearly as closely as you do.  

I think the sports world is making more of this Wilson deal than is really going on here.  I have to admit that it has the potential ingredients for a controversy but the players involved are all down to earth people that have acted responsibly in past circumstances.  

Rogers has stated that Wilson is prepared to play out the rookie agreement of 1.5 million.  That isn't a threat.  It is what was agreed to when Russell became a Seahawk.  There is no reason why the Hawks need to tear up the old contract.  It is what it is.  There is NO DEADLINE this season to give Wilson a new deal before his old deal expires. 

The press is acting like Wilson is OWED a new deal then talking out of the other side of their mouths speculate that he is greedy and doesn't really care about the teams best interests if he demands top money.  This media speculation  thing isn't being generated in Renton at the VMAC.  

What cracks me up is that the national media NFL pundits call Wilson a mediocre game manager most of the time and now all of a sudden he should be demanding the highest paid contract a whole year before his current one expires.  AND when Rogers fails to deny some wild speculation by a hack writer it is twisted into gospel that Wilson has thrown down the gauntlet.  

Poppycock!  If this thing goes on until this time next season nothing has changed that isn't already in writing and agreed to.  Wilson will get a great new deal.  It may just not be this year and no one's feelings should be hurt if that's how it plays out.


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was.
> 
> I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB monolsey...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe true about Manning.  I don't follow the East coast teams nearly as closely as you do.
> 
> I think the sports world is making more of this Wilson deal than is really going on here.  I have to admit that it has the potential ingredients for a controversy but the players involved are all down to earth people that have acted responsibly in past circumstances.
> 
> Rogers has stated that Wilson is prepared to play out the rookie agreement of 1.5 million.  That isn't a threat.  It is what was agreed to when Russell became a Seahawk.  There is no reason why the Hawks need to tear up the old contract.  It is what it is.  There is NO DEADLINE this season to give Wilson a new deal before his old deal expires.
> 
> The press is acting like Wilson is OWED a new deal then talking out of the other side of their mouths speculate that he is greedy and doesn't really care about the teams best interests if he demands top money.  This media speculation  thing isn't being generated in Renton at the VMAC.
> 
> What cracks me up is that the national media NFL pundits call Wilson a mediocre game manager most of the time and now all of a sudden he should be demanding the highest paid contract a whole year before his current one expires.  AND when Rogers fails to deny some wild speculation by a hack writer it is twisted into gospel that Wilson has thrown down the gauntlet.
> 
> Poppycock!  If this thing goes on until this time next season nothing has changed that isn't already in writing and agreed to.  Wilson will get a great new deal.  It may just not be this year and no one's feelings should be hurt if that's how it plays out.
Click to expand...


Not "maybe true" about Manning, Huggy...it's gospel.  When he came in as a rookie it was the largest rookie contract in NFL history.  When he signed his next contract to keep him in Indy it made him the highest paid player in NFL history.  Peyton ALWAYS got paid!

What you should worry about with Wilson is what will happen if no deal IS reached before his current contract expires!  Teams generally nail down a long term contract with star players well before the end of their rookie contract because they don't want to risk losing them to free agency nor do they want to get caught up in a "bidding war" with another team who wants to steal their quarterback.  The Seahawks could slap the Franchise tag on Wilson to put that off by another year but that risks pissing off their best player and making it even more expensive to sign him a year later.  To be quite honest with you, Wilson has never struck me as money hungry as Peyton Manning but you never know about "feelings" and how a player will respond to the business side of the NFL.  A lot of it has to do with who Wilson has as his agent.  It's interesting to note that he changed agents not too long ago.

“_At the end of the day I trust the process,_” Wilson said of contract negotiations with the Seahawks, via the “_The Adam and Joe Show_” on 99.9 The Fan. “_I know God’s going to take me and put me where he wants to have me. I hope that’s Seattle. I love it there, it’s a great place. But I’ve also gone through the ups and downs and been moved around before. I loved N.C. State and loved playing there and then having to go somewhere else and start new._

_“I ultimately, I know mentally and physically and spiritually I’m prepared for whatever. Every day I’m going to go to work. I’m not the kind of person that’s going to hold out or do any of that, because I want to be the best player I can be. I want to try to improve on the field._”

I would stipulate that Wilson would REALLY like to stay in Seattle.  In the end however...it comes down to what the Seahawks are willing to guarantee him in a new contract.  If he goes to free agency there are any number of teams out there who would be salivating to steal Wilson away from Seattle.  Think Jerry Jones wouldn't pull the trigger on a huge contract if Tony Romo got hurt again?  Bottom line is that it's going to cost Seattle a lot of money to keep Wilson and they're going to have to make up that money with cuts elsewhere...it's the way things work in the salary cap era.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get sober Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
Click to expand...

yep, all he does is show that he goes into meltdown mode when confronted by pesky little facts he cant handle or counter.


----------



## HUGGY

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was.
> 
> I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB monolsey...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe true about Manning.  I don't follow the East coast teams nearly as closely as you do.
> 
> I think the sports world is making more of this Wilson deal than is really going on here.  I have to admit that it has the potential ingredients for a controversy but the players involved are all down to earth people that have acted responsibly in past circumstances.
> 
> Rogers has stated that Wilson is prepared to play out the rookie agreement of 1.5 million.  That isn't a threat.  It is what was agreed to when Russell became a Seahawk.  There is no reason why the Hawks need to tear up the old contract.  It is what it is.  There is NO DEADLINE this season to give Wilson a new deal before his old deal expires.
> 
> The press is acting like Wilson is OWED a new deal then talking out of the other side of their mouths speculate that he is greedy and doesn't really care about the teams best interests if he demands top money.  This media speculation  thing isn't being generated in Renton at the VMAC.
> 
> What cracks me up is that the national media NFL pundits call Wilson a mediocre game manager most of the time and now all of a sudden he should be demanding the highest paid contract a whole year before his current one expires.  AND when Rogers fails to deny some wild speculation by a hack writer it is twisted into gospel that Wilson has thrown down the gauntlet.
> 
> Poppycock!  If this thing goes on until this time next season nothing has changed that isn't already in writing and agreed to.  Wilson will get a great new deal.  It may just not be this year and no one's feelings should be hurt if that's how it plays out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "maybe true" about Manning, Huggy...it's gospel.  When he came in as a rookie it was the largest rookie contract in NFL history.  When he signed his next contract to keep him in Indy it made him the highest paid player in NFL history.  Peyton ALWAYS got paid!
> 
> What you should worry about with Wilson is what will happen if no deal IS reached before his current contract expires!  Teams generally nail down a long term contract with star players well before the end of their rookie contract because they don't want to risk losing them to free agency nor do they want to get caught up in a "bidding war" with another team who wants to steal their quarterback.  The Seahawks could slap the Franchise tag on Wilson to put that off by another year but that risks pissing off their best player and making it even more expensive to sign him a year later.  To be quite honest with you, Wilson has never struck me as money hungry as Peyton Manning but you never know about "feelings" and how a player will respond to the business side of the NFL.  A lot of it has to do with who Wilson has as his agent.  It's interesting to note that he changed agents not too long ago.
> 
> “_At the end of the day I trust the process,_” Wilson said of contract negotiations with the Seahawks, via the “_The Adam and Joe Show_” on 99.9 The Fan. “_I know God’s going to take me and put me where he wants to have me. I hope that’s Seattle. I love it there, it’s a great place. But I’ve also gone through the ups and downs and been moved around before. I loved N.C. State and loved playing there and then having to go somewhere else and start new._
> 
> _“I ultimately, I know mentally and physically and spiritually I’m prepared for whatever. Every day I’m going to go to work. I’m not the kind of person that’s going to hold out or do any of that, because I want to be the best player I can be. I want to try to improve on the field._”
> 
> I would stipulate that Wilson would REALLY like to stay in Seattle.  In the end however...it comes down to what the Seahawks are willing to guarantee him in a new contract.  If he goes to free agency there are any number of teams out there who would be salivating to steal Wilson away from Seattle.  Think Jerry Jones wouldn't pull the trigger on a huge contract if Tony Romo got hurt again?  Bottom line is that it's going to cost Seattle a lot of money to keep Wilson and they're going to have to make up that money with cuts elsewhere...it's the way things work in the salary cap era.
Click to expand...


I have a sense that Peyton's dad had a hand in offering him the advice to "get all he could" as he had experience in the NFL and was well aware of the pitfalls of not looking out for numeo uno.  Clearly it's a business.  

The Seahawks have probably gone to the well enough times arguing that Wilson's draft at 76th in the third round is what has kept him from receiving the just fruits from what he has produced.

I'm sure on a different team and a player of a different character makeup combined with an aggressive agent we would have seen a QB with Wilson's winning record already re-signed at the true value or better based on his results on the field.

So what has Seattle done to make Wilson feel like he is appreciated?  Well?  They went out on a limb and took Harvin from the Vikings..  the limb broke off.  Harvin was supposed to give Russell that added dimension in the backfield and in the passing game with those extended plays Russell likes to go off on.  The Harvin fiasco cost the Hawks a bundle.  Now they have doubled down on trying to give Russell a weapon that by his shear size and speed cannot be covered by any one player and that is Jimmy Graham at 10 million a year.  So It's not like the Seahawks are being cheap attempting to give Wilson every opportunity to succeed.  

If I was Russell Wilson I would just play out this season at 1.5 million.  No bad feelings either.  That's because I'm sure he believes for good reason that the Seahawks will be back in the SB AGAIN and imagine what a three time successive Super Bowl QB will be worth.  He won't have to argue that he is the most valuable QB in the NFL at that point.  

Wilson has been working on his leg speed this off season and claims to be much speedier than previously.  Are we looking at a QB that will improve on his nearly 900 yards rushing to go with better red zone success with lobs to the unstoppable Graham in the end zones?  Ya..probably. 

If Wilson guides the Hawks to another ring any contract he gets next spring will more than make up for what he could have received this off season.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> ooops wrong thread.thought i was posting on my Rams thread.deleted post.


Idiot


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was.
> 
> I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB monolsey...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe true about Manning.  I don't follow the East coast teams nearly as closely as you do.
> 
> I think the sports world is making more of this Wilson deal than is really going on here.  I have to admit that it has the potential ingredients for a controversy but the players involved are all down to earth people that have acted responsibly in past circumstances.
> 
> Rogers has stated that Wilson is prepared to play out the rookie agreement of 1.5 million.  That isn't a threat.  It is what was agreed to when Russell became a Seahawk.  There is no reason why the Hawks need to tear up the old contract.  It is what it is.  There is NO DEADLINE this season to give Wilson a new deal before his old deal expires.
> 
> The press is acting like Wilson is OWED a new deal then talking out of the other side of their mouths speculate that he is greedy and doesn't really care about the teams best interests if he demands top money.  This media speculation  thing isn't being generated in Renton at the VMAC.
> 
> What cracks me up is that the national media NFL pundits call Wilson a mediocre game manager most of the time and now all of a sudden he should be demanding the highest paid contract a whole year before his current one expires.  AND when Rogers fails to deny some wild speculation by a hack writer it is twisted into gospel that Wilson has thrown down the gauntlet.
> 
> Poppycock!  If this thing goes on until this time next season nothing has changed that isn't already in writing and agreed to.  Wilson will get a great new deal.  It may just not be this year and no one's feelings should be hurt if that's how it plays out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "maybe true" about Manning, Huggy...it's gospel.  When he came in as a rookie it was the largest rookie contract in NFL history.  When he signed his next contract to keep him in Indy it made him the highest paid player in NFL history.  Peyton ALWAYS got paid!
> 
> What you should worry about with Wilson is what will happen if no deal IS reached before his current contract expires!  Teams generally nail down a long term contract with star players well before the end of their rookie contract because they don't want to risk losing them to free agency nor do they want to get caught up in a "bidding war" with another team who wants to steal their quarterback.  The Seahawks could slap the Franchise tag on Wilson to put that off by another year but that risks pissing off their best player and making it even more expensive to sign him a year later.  To be quite honest with you, Wilson has never struck me as money hungry as Peyton Manning but you never know about "feelings" and how a player will respond to the business side of the NFL.  A lot of it has to do with who Wilson has as his agent.  It's interesting to note that he changed agents not too long ago.
> 
> “_At the end of the day I trust the process,_” Wilson said of contract negotiations with the Seahawks, via the “_The Adam and Joe Show_” on 99.9 The Fan. “_I know God’s going to take me and put me where he wants to have me. I hope that’s Seattle. I love it there, it’s a great place. But I’ve also gone through the ups and downs and been moved around before. I loved N.C. State and loved playing there and then having to go somewhere else and start new._
> 
> _“I ultimately, I know mentally and physically and spiritually I’m prepared for whatever. Every day I’m going to go to work. I’m not the kind of person that’s going to hold out or do any of that, because I want to be the best player I can be. I want to try to improve on the field._”
> 
> I would stipulate that Wilson would REALLY like to stay in Seattle.  In the end however...it comes down to what the Seahawks are willing to guarantee him in a new contract.  If he goes to free agency there are any number of teams out there who would be salivating to steal Wilson away from Seattle.  Think Jerry Jones wouldn't pull the trigger on a huge contract if Tony Romo got hurt again?  Bottom line is that it's going to cost Seattle a lot of money to keep Wilson and they're going to have to make up that money with cuts elsewhere...it's the way things work in the salary cap era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a sense that Peyton's dad had a hand in offering him the advice to "get all he could" as he had experience in the NFL and was well aware of the pitfalls of not looking out for numeo uno.  Clearly it's a business.
> 
> The Seahawks have probably gone to the well enough times arguing that Wilson's draft at 76th in the third round is what has kept him from receiving the just fruits from what he has produced.
> 
> I'm sure on a different team and a player of a different character makeup combined with an aggressive agent we would have seen a QB with Wilson's winning record already re-signed at the true value or better based on his results on the field.
> 
> So what has Seattle done to make Wilson feel like he is appreciated?  Well?  They went out on a limb and took Harvin from the Vikings..  the limb broke off.  Harvin was supposed to give Russell that added dimension in the backfield and in the passing game with those extended plays Russell likes to go off on.  The Harvin fiasco cost the Hawks a bundle.  Now they have doubled down on trying to give Russell a weapon that by his shear size and speed cannot be covered by any one player and that is Jimmy Graham at 10 million a year.  So It's not like the Seahawks are being cheap attempting to give Wilson every opportunity to succeed.
> 
> If I was Russell Wilson I would just play out this season at 1.5 million.  No bad feelings either.  That's because I'm sure he believes for good reason that the Seahawks will be back in the SB AGAIN and imagine what a three time successive Super Bowl QB will be worth.  He won't have to argue that he is the most valuable QB in the NFL at that point.
> 
> Wilson has been working on his leg speed this off season and claims to be much speedier than previously.  Are we looking at a QB that will improve on his nearly 900 yards rushing to go with better red zone success with lobs to the unstoppable Graham in the end zones?  Ya..probably.
> 
> If Wilson guides the Hawks to another ring any contract he gets next spring will more than make up for what he could have received this off season.
Click to expand...


Only if they add a huge signing bonus. If he get s injured the seahawks will give him a big fuck you!


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to OLDSTYLE
> 
> Russell Wilson has emerged from first stepping on a Seahawk field as the clear leader of the team on and off the playing surface.  He has the highest respect from his team mates.  If they are foolish enough individually to believe that the team would be just as successful if Wilson was on another team then the Hawks are better off without them IMHO. There is no player on the Hawks team that is more valuable to the team's success than Russell Wilson.  Not Lynch or Sherman or anyone.
> 
> *That isn't what happened.*  What DID happen was a hack reporter asked Rogers, Wilson's agent, if he will deny expecting Wilson to get the highest paid contract.  Rogers had no comment.  That is clearly NOT the same thing as Rogers demanding to the Seahawks that Russell Wilson get the highest contract.  No comment means NOTHING.
> 
> I'm not at all worried about Wilson getting paid and the Seahawks having to do what they can to maintain a top tier football team.
> 
> Having a great QB is obviously a two-sided coin.  Every team would love to find a diamond in the rough but it rarely happens.  NE was lucky having Brady who many thought was not all that when he was drafted.  The Patriots managed to keep enough players to win several SBs.  John Schneider is one of the best GMs in the NFL.  He has managed to put together a pretty good team for Carroll to take out on the field.  Now he has to pay the piper for the teams success.  Wilson will get paid.  How much?  Who knows.  It will be enough to get his signature on a contract.
> 
> As the Seahawks look towards the future they can count on one ...maybe two more years of Marshawn Lynch.  Wilson could be a Seahawk for ten or more years if he continues to evade injury.  Why would a team give up a proven winner like Wilson?  Because they couldn't sign a long term contract to Bobby Wagner?  Bye Bye Bobby..is all I can say  to that.  What's harder to find?  A QB with Wilson's skills or a good middle linebacker?
> 
> A decent to elite QB in the NFL typically gets 18 % of the teams cap.  I predict Wilson will get that.  He, in his first three years, is the winning-est QB that has ever stepped on an NFL field in it's history.  How can he NOT get paid?
> 
> In the final analysis what is the value a player brings to a team?  Personal stats or trips to the big show?
> 
> I would bet dollars to donuts that Peyton Manning and John Elway would trade Peyton's record breaking stats of two years ago for that ring that Wilson is sporting from SB 48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to disagree with you about Peyton Manning, Huggy...I have the utmost respect for Manning but he always made sure that he got paid top dollar.  He didn't take less money so that the Colts could keep other players like Brady did even though Manning was pulling an awful lot more money from endorsements than Brady was.
> 
> I'm curious to see what it is that Wilson and his agent ask for.  If it's top QB monolsey...which I can't argue that Wilson doesn't deserve...then the Seahawks are going to have to shed some other high priced players in order to stay under the cap.  Unfortunately that's the modern NFL.  It's what's made the 15 year run by the Patriots so impressive because they HAVE shed players and kept right on winning.  We'll have to see if the Seahawks can do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe true about Manning.  I don't follow the East coast teams nearly as closely as you do.
> 
> I think the sports world is making more of this Wilson deal than is really going on here.  I have to admit that it has the potential ingredients for a controversy but the players involved are all down to earth people that have acted responsibly in past circumstances.
> 
> Rogers has stated that Wilson is prepared to play out the rookie agreement of 1.5 million.  That isn't a threat.  It is what was agreed to when Russell became a Seahawk.  There is no reason why the Hawks need to tear up the old contract.  It is what it is.  There is NO DEADLINE this season to give Wilson a new deal before his old deal expires.
> 
> The press is acting like Wilson is OWED a new deal then talking out of the other side of their mouths speculate that he is greedy and doesn't really care about the teams best interests if he demands top money.  This media speculation  thing isn't being generated in Renton at the VMAC.
> 
> What cracks me up is that the national media NFL pundits call Wilson a mediocre game manager most of the time and now all of a sudden he should be demanding the highest paid contract a whole year before his current one expires.  AND when Rogers fails to deny some wild speculation by a hack writer it is twisted into gospel that Wilson has thrown down the gauntlet.
> 
> Poppycock!  If this thing goes on until this time next season nothing has changed that isn't already in writing and agreed to.  Wilson will get a great new deal.  It may just not be this year and no one's feelings should be hurt if that's how it plays out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "maybe true" about Manning, Huggy...it's gospel.  When he came in as a rookie it was the largest rookie contract in NFL history.  When he signed his next contract to keep him in Indy it made him the highest paid player in NFL history.  Peyton ALWAYS got paid!
> 
> What you should worry about with Wilson is what will happen if no deal IS reached before his current contract expires!  Teams generally nail down a long term contract with star players well before the end of their rookie contract because they don't want to risk losing them to free agency nor do they want to get caught up in a "bidding war" with another team who wants to steal their quarterback.  The Seahawks could slap the Franchise tag on Wilson to put that off by another year but that risks pissing off their best player and making it even more expensive to sign him a year later.  To be quite honest with you, Wilson has never struck me as money hungry as Peyton Manning but you never know about "feelings" and how a player will respond to the business side of the NFL.  A lot of it has to do with who Wilson has as his agent.  It's interesting to note that he changed agents not too long ago.
> 
> “_At the end of the day I trust the process,_” Wilson said of contract negotiations with the Seahawks, via the “_The Adam and Joe Show_” on 99.9 The Fan. “_I know God’s going to take me and put me where he wants to have me. I hope that’s Seattle. I love it there, it’s a great place. But I’ve also gone through the ups and downs and been moved around before. I loved N.C. State and loved playing there and then having to go somewhere else and start new._
> 
> _“I ultimately, I know mentally and physically and spiritually I’m prepared for whatever. Every day I’m going to go to work. I’m not the kind of person that’s going to hold out or do any of that, because I want to be the best player I can be. I want to try to improve on the field._”
> 
> I would stipulate that Wilson would REALLY like to stay in Seattle.  In the end however...it comes down to what the Seahawks are willing to guarantee him in a new contract.  If he goes to free agency there are any number of teams out there who would be salivating to steal Wilson away from Seattle.  Think Jerry Jones wouldn't pull the trigger on a huge contract if Tony Romo got hurt again?  Bottom line is that it's going to cost Seattle a lot of money to keep Wilson and they're going to have to make up that money with cuts elsewhere...it's the way things work in the salary cap era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a sense that Peyton's dad had a hand in offering him the advice to "get all he could" as he had experience in the NFL and was well aware of the pitfalls of not looking out for numeo uno.  Clearly it's a business.
> 
> The Seahawks have probably gone to the well enough times arguing that Wilson's draft at 76th in the third round is what has kept him from receiving the just fruits from what he has produced.
> 
> I'm sure on a different team and a player of a different character makeup combined with an aggressive agent we would have seen a QB with Wilson's winning record already re-signed at the true value or better based on his results on the field.
> 
> So what has Seattle done to make Wilson feel like he is appreciated?  Well?  They went out on a limb and took Harvin from the Vikings..  the limb broke off.  Harvin was supposed to give Russell that added dimension in the backfield and in the passing game with those extended plays Russell likes to go off on.  The Harvin fiasco cost the Hawks a bundle.  Now they have doubled down on trying to give Russell a weapon that by his shear size and speed cannot be covered by any one player and that is Jimmy Graham at 10 million a year.  So It's not like the Seahawks are being cheap attempting to give Wilson every opportunity to succeed.
> 
> If I was Russell Wilson I would just play out this season at 1.5 million.  No bad feelings either.  That's because I'm sure he believes for good reason that the Seahawks will be back in the SB AGAIN and imagine what a three time successive Super Bowl QB will be worth.  He won't have to argue that he is the most valuable QB in the NFL at that point.
> 
> Wilson has been working on his leg speed this off season and claims to be much speedier than previously.  Are we looking at a QB that will improve on his nearly 900 yards rushing to go with better red zone success with lobs to the unstoppable Graham in the end zones?  Ya..probably.
> 
> If Wilson guides the Hawks to another ring any contract he gets next spring will more than make up for what he could have received this off season.
Click to expand...


If I were Russell Wilson's agent I'd be pushing hard for a long term deal with a lot of guaranteed money because guaranteed money is the only thing that really counts in the NFL.  If you're signing deals where the money isn't guaranteed then you're simply asking to get run out of town if your production slips.  Big contracts with nothing guaranteed are what idiots sign up for.

If Wilson guides the Seahawks to another ring then Seattle is going to be paying through the nose for him or they'll lose him to another team desperate for a franchise QB.  That's the risk you take if you're Seattle and you don't get a deal done this year.  Yes you get Wilson cheap for this year but at what cost next?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately for me, I'm always sober.  This is just another example of you showing your ignorance and childishness.  Grow up.  This is why you can't find a woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
Click to expand...

*Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said. 

Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.

I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.


----------



## Alex.

The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”

Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap

Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
Click to expand...


You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.



You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
Click to expand...

I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
Click to expand...


*ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
Click to expand...



ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????

like  in ..... ChrisLooney?

why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????
> 
> like  in ..... ChrisLooney?
> 
> why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.
Click to expand...


Because, if he is going to call ME "inebriated", he needs to start paying closer attention to YOUR crazy posts!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????
> 
> like  in ..... ChrisLooney?
> 
> why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.
Click to expand...


The color of Looney girl's eyes when she sees you!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
Click to expand...


Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????
> 
> like  in ..... ChrisLooney?
> 
> why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The color of Looney girl's eyes when she sees you!
Click to expand...


Doubtful!  She's an old woman!


----------



## skye

ChrisLooney likes her drama!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
Click to expand...


I said a woman.  

Also, you have done nothing throughout this entire thread except insult everyone.  You are a loser.  Bye-bye now.  Kindly leave my name out of your conversations in the future unless you are addressing me, and address me with some respect or else you will be going onto the ignore list.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
Click to expand...

Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.


----------



## skye

Look out     Alex!!!!!!


ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo



LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
Click to expand...


Newp!  You PM'ed me to thank me for yelling at Skye when she freaked out at you.    I still have the PMs you sent to me where you were all sad and looking for sympathy and I basically told you to buck up and act like a man.  Anyhow, this is WAY off topic, so like I said, try to control yourself in the future.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL





Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
Click to expand...


BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that Phallics can't find one, Chris...the problem is they won't stay with him because all he wants to talk about is Tom Brady's balls!  That and "secret wishes".
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Fail OFS You have shown here many times that you are the USMB FLUFFER for Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
Click to expand...


Right back to taking things out of context, Phallics?

And right back to bringing up other men's "equipment"?  You really do have a thing for male genitalia...don't you!


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriot fan boi-isms constant crying about the report is laughable, for example , Mike Florio wrote, "I think that they deliberately delayed the process of getting the real numbers out because having the false numbers out there kept the Patriots feeling like they were on the ropes when the reality was that they were on ropes that weren’t even there,” Florio said. “We didn’t get the truth until May. That is the one fact that bothers me more than anything in this entire ordeal, and that’s the one fact that causes me to believe that someone was out to get the Patriots. The false information was put out there, or deliberately not corrected.”
> 
> Florio Goodells Underlings Were Out To Get Patriots - RealGM Wiretap
> 
> Florio makes no sense, the Patriots were celebrated as winners, Brady was the face of the NFL Goodell needed this to get away from the Rice and how his office mishandled that situation. There was no conspiracy and no one was out to get the Patriots. Since then The Patriots have been investigated for their treatment of Butler and now the use of drones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
Click to expand...



Sure

you like? Looney Chris?

a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
Click to expand...


You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a POS.  Don't even soil my name by mentioning it again, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
Click to expand...


Cute pic though!  I mean it.


----------



## skye

BWAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA...

LOL

what can one say ....thin ??? omg


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose  that means you will not PM me again soiling the name of other women on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
Click to expand...



what about you updating your blue dress picture?  

what about it ?????


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> BWAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA...
> 
> LOL
> 
> what can one say ....thin ??? omg



Just a little.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
Click to expand...


Updating it?  What do you mean, updating it?


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you were the one who PM'ed me all upset and crying.  Remember?  Your feelings were hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
Click to expand...


You want me to post another picture?  Is that what you're asking?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Updating it?  What do you mean, updating it?
Click to expand...




Like take a picture  this week or something?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out     Alex!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ChrisLooney is going to put you on ignore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newp!! you got another man from this site involved spreading your hate and insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to post another picture?  Is that what you're asking?
Click to expand...




sure from this week!


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Updating it?  What do you mean, updating it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like take a picture  this week or something?
Click to expand...


I take pictures all the time.  Whenever I buy a new outfit, I take a picture of it.


----------



## skye

LOL hahahaha sure ok  

haaaaaa


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, the 1920s is over there >>>>>>>  Now, go to your nonexistent crazy world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> you like? Looney Chris?
> 
> a recent photo of me as a 1920s flapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look to be a middle aged woman to me.    Still attractive, but I certainly see nothing that I would feel jealous over.    You look a bit thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what about you updating your blue dress picture?
> 
> what about it ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to post another picture?  Is that what you're asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure from this week!
Click to expand...


Well, this isn't the pictures thread, but okay.  I have a couple of bikini pictures too.  Would you like to see them?


----------



## skye

ok

thanks dear


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ok
> 
> thanks dear



Sorry about the mess behind me.  My trash and recycling, you know?  My house is pretty small.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> thanks dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mess behind me.  My trash and recycling, you know?  My house is pretty small.
Click to expand...



it's ok  no prob.


----------



## Dot Com

*** duplicate


----------



## Dot Com

thanks for the thread bumps.


----------



## RKMBrown

This thread is improving!


----------



## Alex.

"Deflategate" may cost Tom Brady more than just a pretty penny and a handful of games – he may never set foot inside The Country Club in Brookline, Massachusetts because of it. The exclusive club, located not far from Brady's humble abode in Boston, is mulling over the decision to let the star quarterback and his wife, Gisele Bundchen, through its doors. For a club that prides itself on privacy and discretion, Brady may bring more attention than welcomed (and plenty of unwanted jokes about balls), especially in wake of everyone's favorite sports scandal.

*It's really about who you are. Do you have good values?*"

Will Deflategate Cost Tom Brady a Country Club Membership Rolling Stone

Those deflated balls come with a bite and a cookie.


----------



## Alex.

This never will end.

"Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."

Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension


----------



## Papageorgio

If this goes to court the suspension is wiped out and so are the fines. The NFL has screwed themselves over big time once again.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> If this goes to court the suspension is wiped out and so are the fines. The NFL has screwed themselves over big time once again.


Why do you this is so?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this goes to court the suspension is wiped out and so are the fines. The NFL has screwed themselves over big time once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you this is so?
Click to expand...


Are you asking why I think this will happen? 

Because the NFL has no real evidence that Brady did anything or even knew about it. It is weak at best. No due process, no equal protection.

The NFL will probably reduce the sentence, Brady files an injunction and it is granted, the case get to court and it's over.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this goes to court the suspension is wiped out and so are the fines. The NFL has screwed themselves over big time once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you this is so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you asking why I think this will happen?
> 
> Because the NFL has no real evidence that Brady did anything or even knew about it. It is weak at best. No due process, no equal protection.
> 
> The NFL will probably reduce the sentence, Brady files an injunction and it is granted, the case get to court and it's over.
Click to expand...

The NFL has a preponderance of the evidence. Due process? Can you direct us to the clause in the CBA where it states there be due process and that due process was breached? LOL equal protection ?


----------



## Papageorgio

Here s what happens if Tom Brady takes his Deflategate suspension to court - Business Insider

This explains it better than I. I agree that an injunction will occur.

As I stated in other posts, Minnesota made the same infraction and only a letter was generated as a warning. This could bite them big time. 

Also as the article stated the equipment personnel not the players are responsible for the equipment. 

Then you have the wishy washy report, not saying that Brady definitely knew.

As far as I am concerned, Brady knew, however this was a poor investigation and taking it the federal court will hurt the NFL.

Why Tom Brady Will Win If He Sues Roger Goodell And The NFL Over Deflategate - Forbes

Sal Paolantonio The NFL think it s going to lose in court Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...why is it that YOU keep bringing up "FLUFFER" and Tom Brady?  That seems to be something that's preoccupying your mind.  Sometimes the only way to deal with a problem is to admit that you have one.
> In your case...you can't stop thinking about Tom's banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????
> 
> like  in ..... ChrisLooney?
> 
> why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.
Click to expand...



thats chrissy troll for ya.all this time here I was always under the impression chrissy here was a dude just like pooper and fartstyle who both have mancrushs on Brady and Belicheat.

well since chrissy is a she,unlike pooper and trollstyle,she at least gets a pass for having a mancrush on brady and belicheat.for pooper and trollstyle though for them though,thats pretty sad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> This thread is improving!


Indeed it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> This never will end.
> 
> "Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."
> 
> Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension



I tip my hat off to these small handful of owners for not being afraid to stand up to Goodell who has always had his head up Krafts ass.

Now if they would just grow some balls and demand that Goodel be fired as NFL commissioner and for Kraft lose ownership of the team,and Belicheat banned from football,the game could be reformed.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Fuck you bitch.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *ChrisL: "you can't find a woman!" *You need to stick to one story ChrisL either I cannot find a woman or I have a woman, I know that is hard for you with your perpetual hangover. Maybe you shout just stick to the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banana? You are really working overtime on this to no avail. Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Freudian thing, Phallics...which means it's probably over your head.  The fact is...every time you start talking about Tom Brady...you seem fixated on his genitals and some strange "secret wishes" thing that I'm pretty sure I don't want to know anything about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oldstyle: “I have a hard-on” *no more need be said.
> 
> Maybe you should stop taking advice from  your constantly inebriated and occasionally institutionalized dominatrix ChrisL on what to post and stick to the OP.
> 
> I do agree your antics and warped posting about knowing Brady, his wife, Krapt and the Pats is over my head, I have no idea what you are talking about let alone what reality you think you are in. The Pats got dinged you got pissed and have attempted to derail this thread since the Wells report was issued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to act your age instead of your shoe size, but then again your shoe size is probably equivalent to your IQ.    If anyone is inebriated around here it would be yourself and your crazy as fuck girlfriend, Skye.    You two make a great couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL.......does the L in your name stands for Looney????
> 
> like  in ..... ChrisLooney?
> 
> why do you bring up my name in this thread? I haven't participated in this thread at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats chrissy troll for ya.all this time here I was always under the impression chrissy here was a dude just like pooper and fartstyle who both have mancrushs on Brady and Belicheat.
> 
> well since chrissy is a she,unlike pooper and trollstyle,she at least gets a pass for having a mancrush on brady and belicheat.for pooper and trollstyle though for them though,thats pretty sad.
Click to expand...


Fucktard! You have no honesty or integrity. Hand job you are waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is improving!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is.
Click to expand...


Not with you posting in it hand job.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Here s what happens if Tom Brady takes his Deflategate suspension to court - Business Insider
> 
> This explains it better than I. I agree that an injunction will occur.
> 
> As I stated in other posts, Minnesota made the same infraction and only a letter was generated as a warning. This could bite them big time.
> 
> Also as the article stated the equipment personnel not the players are responsible for the equipment.
> 
> Then you have the wishy washy report, not saying that Brady definitely knew.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, Brady knew, however this was a poor investigation and taking it the federal court will hurt the NFL.
> 
> Why Tom Brady Will Win If He Sues Roger Goodell And The NFL Over Deflategate - Forbes
> 
> Sal Paolantonio The NFL think it s going to lose in court Mighty1090AM


So far the NFL gathered enough evidence to satisfy the preponderance of the evidence threshold. It appears no  rules were broken in the CBA. We shall see.


----------



## Papageorgio

Preponderance of evidence? By whose standard? Certainly not a real court, it was an NFL investigation, no court investigated.

I am beginning to think no suspension will be the final outcome. Brady will start the season on Thursday night.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Preponderance of evidence? By whose standard? Certainly not a real court, it was an NFL investigation, no court investigated.
> 
> I am beginning to think no suspension will be the final outcome. Brady will start the season on Thursday night.


Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Preponderance of evidence? By whose standard? Certainly not a real court, it was an NFL investigation, no court investigated.
> 
> I am beginning to think no suspension will be the final outcome. Brady will start the season on Thursday night.



Here's to hoping!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> This never will end.
> 
> "Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."
> 
> Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension


The NFL is a monopoly, kind of like the mob, so it doesn't surprise me that they are trying to eliminate the suspension to increase revenue. Thats another reason I'm not a big supporter of the cartel


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This never will end.
> 
> "Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."
> 
> Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is a monopoly, kind of like the mob, so irt doesn't surprise me that they are trying to eliminate the suspension to increase revenue. Thats another reason I'm not a big supporter of the cartel
Click to expand...


People want to see Brady play, not some nobody.    That is what they are paying to see.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.



The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
Click to expand...

The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This never will end.
> 
> "Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."
> 
> Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is a monopoly, kind of like the mob, so irt doesn't surprise me that they are trying to eliminate the suspension to increase revenue. Thats another reason I'm not a big supporter of the cartel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People want to see Brady play, not some nobody.    That is what they are paying to see.
Click to expand...

People no, new england fans yes. Most people do not give a hoot who plays as long as there is a Sunday football party that carries over to Monday and last through Thursday.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
Click to expand...


I apologize, I don't understand your question.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
Click to expand...

What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
Click to expand...


I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the NFL violate the CBA? A court case will look at that and very rarely  at guilt or innocence that would undermine the alternative dispute resolution alternative firmly established in the American legal system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.
Click to expand...

What was the infraction that garnered a warning letter?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The policies for handling equipment in the NFL manuals falls under employees and not players. Even if the rule applied to Brady, there is no precedent for a four game suspension. Under the current CBA, the players have a right to know the specific consequences for specific violations of league rules. With the way the NFL handle Minnesota's tampering, it was merely a letter. So there are no specific penalties for what happened, that goes against the CBA.
> 
> 
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the infraction that garnered a warning letter?
Click to expand...


If you had read the links I provided you would know it was for tampering with their footballs during a game. They were heating them up in very cold weather, which tampers with the PSI and allows QBs to get a better grip and receivers an easier catch. 

I also brought this out months ago and got accused of kissing Brady's ass, however giving one team a warning letter and suspending a player in another instance, where the rules don't even apply to player seems to be arbitrary.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.


----------



## Oldstyle

If one takes a look at the history of the CBA in regards to fines and suspensions...there is simply no precedent for the fines and suspensions that were levied against the Patriots and Tom Brady for what MIGHT have been a minor infraction of the rules on equipment!

An independent arbitrator would have come to that conclusion rather quickly.  Goodell should have never put himself in the position he now finds himself...if he decides to keep the four game suspension, Robert Kraft (his strongest supporter amongst the owners) will never view him in the same light...if he gives Brady no suspension then haters like Alex will scream bloody murder about Goodell's relationship with Kraft.

This is a lose - lose situation for the Commish.  I can't believe he allowed himself to be painted into this corner.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CBA as it pertains to the hearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the infraction that garnered a warning letter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read the links I provided you would know it was for tampering with their footballs during a game. They were heating them up in very cold weather, which tampers with the PSI and allows QBs to get a better grip and receivers an easier catch.
> 
> I also brought this out months ago and got accused of kissing Brady's ass, however giving one team a warning letter and suspending a player in another instance, where the rules don't even apply to player seems to be arbitrary.
Click to expand...

I thought you may have been referring to a second time Minnesota got caught like the Patriots. 
"this isn’t the first time the Patriots — and more specifically locker room attendant Jim McNally — have been accused of an incident involving illegal game balls. McNally, whose incriminating Brady-bashing text messages were included in the DeflateGate report, also came under NFL review in 2004 for allowing practice balls to be used during games. According to the Wells Report, a letter from then-NFL director of game operations Peter Hadhazy dated Nov. 2, 2004 said the incident involved New England ball boys relaying “non-approved practice balls to a game official” during an Oct. 25, 2004 regular-season game. (There actually was no game that day, but the Patriots did beat the New York Jets 13-7 on Oct. 24.)"

Wells Report NFL Warned Patriots In 2004 About Improper Game Footballs New England Patriots NESN.com


Repeat offenders and cheaters. 

The Patriot way


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.








 ^^^^
Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> If one takes a look at the history of the CBA in regards to fines and suspensions...there is simply no precedent for the fines and suspensions that were levied against the Patriots and Tom Brady for what MIGHT have been a minor infraction of the rules on equipment!
> 
> An independent arbitrator would have come to that conclusion rather quickly.  Goodell should have never put himself in the position he now finds himself...if he decides to keep the four game suspension, Robert Kraft (his strongest supporter amongst the owners) will never view him in the same light...if he gives Brady no suspension then haters like Alex will scream bloody murder about Goodell's relationship with Kraft.
> 
> This is a lose - lose situation for the Commish.  I can't believe he allowed himself to be painted into this corner.


Not a first offense for tampering with equipment, what do you have for the punishment in this instance?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


Damn, dude...right back to posting about men's junk?  You are one twisted little puppy!


----------



## Oldstyle

I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, dude...right back to posting about men's junk?  You are one twisted little puppy!
Click to expand...

Unlike you, I am not the one with a wistful smile and twinkle in his eye when Brady's name is mentioned


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?


There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize, I don't understand your question.
> 
> 
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the infraction that garnered a warning letter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read the links I provided you would know it was for tampering with their footballs during a game. They were heating them up in very cold weather, which tampers with the PSI and allows QBs to get a better grip and receivers an easier catch.
> 
> I also brought this out months ago and got accused of kissing Brady's ass, however giving one team a warning letter and suspending a player in another instance, where the rules don't even apply to player seems to be arbitrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you may have been referring to a second time Minnesota got caught like the Patriots.
> "this isn’t the first time the Patriots — and more specifically locker room attendant Jim McNally — have been accused of an incident involving illegal game balls. McNally, whose incriminating Brady-bashing text messages were included in the DeflateGate report, also came under NFL review in 2004 for allowing practice balls to be used during games. According to the Wells Report, a letter from then-NFL director of game operations Peter Hadhazy dated Nov. 2, 2004 said the incident involved New England ball boys relaying “non-approved practice balls to a game official” during an Oct. 25, 2004 regular-season game. (There actually was no game that day, but the Patriots did beat the New York Jets 13-7 on Oct. 24.)"
> 
> Wells Report NFL Warned Patriots In 2004 About Improper Game Footballs New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> 
> Repeat offenders and cheaters.
> 
> The Patriot way
Click to expand...


Again, it is an equipment issue, not a player issue.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will be addressed is whether the NFL followed the agreed to terms in the CBA. The court will not re-try the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree. If the NFL doesn't remove the suspension, it will go to federal court, the NFLPA will argue that the suspension violates the CBA. Because it violates the CBA, then the whole process should never have happened and Brady can't be suspended. The idea one team gets a warning letter, with no fines or suspensions, and another time there are fines and suspensions, shows the rules are not being applied equally or fairly. The argument can be made the NFL is singling out on person or team and that also violates the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the infraction that garnered a warning letter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had read the links I provided you would know it was for tampering with their footballs during a game. They were heating them up in very cold weather, which tampers with the PSI and allows QBs to get a better grip and receivers an easier catch.
> 
> I also brought this out months ago and got accused of kissing Brady's ass, however giving one team a warning letter and suspending a player in another instance, where the rules don't even apply to player seems to be arbitrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you may have been referring to a second time Minnesota got caught like the Patriots.
> "this isn’t the first time the Patriots — and more specifically locker room attendant Jim McNally — have been accused of an incident involving illegal game balls. McNally, whose incriminating Brady-bashing text messages were included in the DeflateGate report, also came under NFL review in 2004 for allowing practice balls to be used during games. According to the Wells Report, a letter from then-NFL director of game operations Peter Hadhazy dated Nov. 2, 2004 said the incident involved New England ball boys relaying “non-approved practice balls to a game official” during an Oct. 25, 2004 regular-season game. (There actually was no game that day, but the Patriots did beat the New York Jets 13-7 on Oct. 24.)"
> 
> Wells Report NFL Warned Patriots In 2004 About Improper Game Footballs New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> 
> Repeat offenders and cheaters.
> 
> The Patriot way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it is an equipment issue, not a player issue.
Click to expand...

Really how is the equipment separated from those who control it and does the NFL penalize the equipment in order to prevent further infractions.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.

If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.

The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.
> 
> If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.
> 
> The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.


The ruling was clear and has met the standard to rule against Brady. The NFL ruled against him based on the evidence available. He could have helped himself by cooperating.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
Click to expand...


Gee, Alex...would you like to provide the post where I ever said that?  Or would you like to admit that you have a habit of either taking things that people DO say totally out of context to give it a different meaning...or else (like that quote) totally making it up?

The two supposed quotes of mine at bottom of each of your posts simply illustrate what an unethical and sleazy person you are.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, dude...right back to posting about men's junk?  You are one twisted little puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you, I am not the one with a wistful smile and twinkle in his eye when Brady's name is mentioned
Click to expand...


I'm not the one fixated on male genitalia, Alex...that would be you!  You do it over and over and over and OVER again!  Obviously it's an issue with you.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...would you like to provide the post where I ever said that?  Or would you like to admit that you have a habit of either taking things that people DO say totally out of context to give it a different meaning...or else (like that quote) totally making it up?
Click to expand...

.Stick to the OP


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, dude...right back to posting about men's junk?  You are one twisted little puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you, I am not the one with a wistful smile and twinkle in his eye when Brady's name is mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one fixated on male genitalia, Alex...that would be you!  You do it over and over and over and OVER again!  Obviously it's an issue with you.
Click to expand...

I knew you could not stay away from me. All your posts are designed to get a reaction from me. 


Stick to the OP.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.
> 
> If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.
> 
> The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruling was clear and has met the standard to rule against Brady. The NFL ruled against him based on the evidence available. He could have helped himself by cooperating.
Click to expand...


We will see. If the NFL doesn't drop the suspension, Brady goes to court and I think Brady will file an injunction and it will be granted and eventually the federal court will rule with Brady. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
Click to expand...

I know right?


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...would you like to provide the post where I ever said that?  Or would you like to admit that you have a habit of either taking things that people DO say totally out of context to give it a different meaning...or else (like that quote) totally making it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .Stick to the OP
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
Click to expand...

I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.
> 
> If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.
> 
> The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruling was clear and has met the standard to rule against Brady. The NFL ruled against him based on the evidence available. He could have helped himself by cooperating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see. If the NFL doesn't drop the suspension, Brady goes to court and I think Brady will file an injunction and it will be granted and eventually the federal court will rule with Brady.
> 
> Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Beady has to know he loses any control if he go fed court. That also means he has to comply with discovery requests, the very same request for production of phone records that he has avoided all along. Then he will have to face further inquiry. Not a very appealing aspect of appealing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, dude...right back to posting about men's junk?  You are one twisted little puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you, I am not the one with a wistful smile and twinkle in his eye when Brady's name is mentioned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one fixated on male genitalia, Alex...that would be you!  You do it over and over and over and OVER again!  Obviously it's an issue with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you could not stay away from me. All your posts are designed to get a reaction from me.
> 
> 
> Stick to the OP.
Click to expand...


Pointing out that you're sleazy and unethical is designed to get a reaction from you?  Actually it's designed to point out how sleazy and unethical you are.

As for who can't stay away from someone?  Dude...you're the one with my supposed "quotes" running across the bottom of each thing you post here!  You're the epitome of an obsessed stalker.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight...
You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.


----------



## HUGGY

Can we all get in on this discussion of men and their man parts?





I think Lynch has every right to grab his junk when crossing a goal line.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.
> 
> If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.
> 
> The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruling was clear and has met the standard to rule against Brady. The NFL ruled against him based on the evidence available. He could have helped himself by cooperating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see. If the NFL doesn't drop the suspension, Brady goes to court and I think Brady will file an injunction and it will be granted and eventually the federal court will rule with Brady.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beady has to know he loses any control if he go fed court. That also means he has to comply with discovery requests, the very same request for production of phone records that he has avoided all along. Then he will have to face further inquiry. Not a very appealing aspect of appealing.
Click to expand...


If they aren't retrying the case he won't. The CBA was violated, that is all it will take.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, I am just telling you what I read and made the links for you to read.
> 
> If the NFL doesn't remove the suspensions, this will go to court, the NFLPA will help Brady.
> 
> The equipment is controlled by team personnel and league officials, it is all in the NFL rule book. At least the one I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> The ruling was clear and has met the standard to rule against Brady. The NFL ruled against him based on the evidence available. He could have helped himself by cooperating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see. If the NFL doesn't drop the suspension, Brady goes to court and I think Brady will file an injunction and it will be granted and eventually the federal court will rule with Brady.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beady has to know he loses any control if he go fed court. That also means he has to comply with discovery requests, the very same request for production of phone records that he has avoided all along. Then he will have to face further inquiry. Not a very appealing aspect of appealing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they aren't retrying the case he won't. The CBA was violated, that is all it will take.
Click to expand...

Yep that is my position. If they violated the CBA


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
Click to expand...

Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.

Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.


----------



## Alex.

HUGGY said:


> Can we all get in on this discussion of men and their man parts?
> 
> View attachment 45743
> 
> *I think Lynch has every right to grab his junk* when crossing a goal line.



Oldfartstyle taught Lynch everything he knows about grabbing junk.


----------



## Oldstyle

And right back to talking about male genitals!


----------



## ChrisL

Report NFL believes Tom Brady will accept a shorter suspension - CBSSports.com

According to Bleacher Report's Jason Cole, the league believes Brady will eventually accept a deal that would involve Brady's four-game suspension being reduced. Although the potential deal would cut down Brady's suspension, it wouldn't reduce it to zero and Brady would still miss games.

The NFL's belief, according to Cole, is that Brady will want to get a deal done before training camp so that he can focus exclusively on football. Under that timeline, a deal between Brady and the NFL would have to be done by July 29, when the Patriots veterans are scheduled to report to camp.

One of the sticking points in the settlement talks so far is that league doesn't want to agree to a deal unless there's an "admission of guilt by Brady on some level," according to NFL.com.

How do you solve that problem? According to Cole, Brady would likely sign off on a deal that suspends him for not cooperating with the league during the Ted Wells investigation, but in the potential deal, Brady wouldn't admit to any wrongdoing as Deflategate.

Basically, Brady would say, "I didn't cooperate with the league investigation, I understand why I'm being punished," but he wouldn't admit to guilt as far as deflating footballs.

ESPN.com had previously reported that Brady would be open to a deal that involved him paying a fine, instead of facing any suspension. However, when the NFLPA made that suggestion to the NFL recently, the offer was met with 'Silence,' according to ESPN.

A possible settlement doesn't seem out of the question either.

When ProFootballTalk originally reported on Wednesday that settlement talks had occurred, PFT noted that although a settlement would be "unexpected," it wouldn't be completely shocking to see one get "worked out."

The only thing slowing things down at this point could be the group of anonymous 'influential' owners who want to see Brady's suspension stick at four games.

As for Brady, he seems pretty relaxed as he waits for the final ruling on his appeal.


----------



## Oldstyle

Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *

What I actually said was the following...

"So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"



Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
Click to expand...

Which is why you are here.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!


No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"

"The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."

Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel


"When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."





Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings

When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.

"Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"

Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots


----------



## ChrisL

Go Pats!    I have a feeling we are going to have a great year.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you are here.
Click to expand...


You're one of the sleazy ones I'm referring to.  Face facts, you are a creepy and a sleazy person and no different from any of the other creeps and weirdos around here.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> What I actually said was the following...
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"



It's not hard to believe really.  This isn't the first time Alex has demonstrated his sleaziness, creepiness and weirdness.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you are here.
Click to expand...


So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
Click to expand...


Like I told you, no integrity and no class.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
Click to expand...


And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously...who keeps a picture like that one?  Is it from your "private stash" of male genitalia pictures?  Or did you spend a whole lot of time surfing the net to find that?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Stay on topic Brady fan boi (OldStyle)


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Report NFL believes Tom Brady will accept a shorter suspension - CBSSports.com
> 
> According to Bleacher Report's Jason Cole, the league believes Brady will eventually accept a deal that would involve Brady's four-game suspension being reduced. Although the potential deal would cut down Brady's suspension, it wouldn't reduce it to zero and Brady would still miss games.
> 
> The NFL's belief, according to Cole, is that Brady will want to get a deal done before training camp so that he can focus exclusively on football. Under that timeline, a deal between Brady and the NFL would have to be done by July 29, when the Patriots veterans are scheduled to report to camp.
> 
> One of the sticking points in the settlement talks so far is that league doesn't want to agree to a deal unless there's an "admission of guilt by Brady on some level," according to NFL.com.
> 
> How do you solve that problem? According to Cole, Brady would likely sign off on a deal that suspends him for not cooperating with the league during the Ted Wells investigation, but in the potential deal, Brady wouldn't admit to any wrongdoing as Deflategate.
> 
> Basically, Brady would say, "I didn't cooperate with the league investigation, I understand why I'm being punished," but he wouldn't admit to guilt as far as deflating footballs.
> 
> ESPN.com had previously reported that Brady would be open to a deal that involved him paying a fine, instead of facing any suspension. However, when the NFLPA made that suggestion to the NFL recently, the offer was met with 'Silence,' according to ESPN.
> 
> A possible settlement doesn't seem out of the question either.
> 
> When ProFootballTalk originally reported on Wednesday that settlement talks had occurred, PFT noted that although a settlement would be "unexpected," it wouldn't be completely shocking to see one get "worked out."
> 
> The only thing slowing things down at this point could be the group of anonymous 'influential' owners who want to see Brady's suspension stick at four games.
> 
> As for Brady, he seems pretty relaxed as he waits for the final ruling on his appeal.


he has to admit guilt in Deflategate because everyone already knows hes guilty


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
Click to expand...

*
ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.

In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report NFL believes Tom Brady will accept a shorter suspension - CBSSports.com
> 
> According to Bleacher Report's Jason Cole, the league believes Brady will eventually accept a deal that would involve Brady's four-game suspension being reduced. Although the potential deal would cut down Brady's suspension, it wouldn't reduce it to zero and Brady would still miss games.
> 
> The NFL's belief, according to Cole, is that Brady will want to get a deal done before training camp so that he can focus exclusively on football. Under that timeline, a deal between Brady and the NFL would have to be done by July 29, when the Patriots veterans are scheduled to report to camp.
> 
> One of the sticking points in the settlement talks so far is that league doesn't want to agree to a deal unless there's an "admission of guilt by Brady on some level," according to NFL.com.
> 
> How do you solve that problem? According to Cole, Brady would likely sign off on a deal that suspends him for not cooperating with the league during the Ted Wells investigation, but in the potential deal, Brady wouldn't admit to any wrongdoing as Deflategate.
> 
> Basically, Brady would say, "I didn't cooperate with the league investigation, I understand why I'm being punished," but he wouldn't admit to guilt as far as deflating footballs.
> 
> ESPN.com had previously reported that Brady would be open to a deal that involved him paying a fine, instead of facing any suspension. However, when the NFLPA made that suggestion to the NFL recently, the offer was met with 'Silence,' according to ESPN.
> 
> A possible settlement doesn't seem out of the question either.
> 
> When ProFootballTalk originally reported on Wednesday that settlement talks had occurred, PFT noted that although a settlement would be "unexpected," it wouldn't be completely shocking to see one get "worked out."
> 
> The only thing slowing things down at this point could be the group of anonymous 'influential' owners who want to see Brady's suspension stick at four games.
> 
> As for Brady, he seems pretty relaxed as he waits for the final ruling on his appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> he has to admit guilt in Deflategate because everyone already knows hes guilty
Click to expand...

Dirty as the day is long!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go living up to your statement, *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"*
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
Click to expand...

No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
Click to expand...

He is the equivalent of Lance Armstrong. His record should be scrubbed. No asterisk * for him


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just so people on the board can get an accurate assessment of how sleazy Alex is when it comes to quoting people...here is the post from which he got his *Oldstyle: "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!! *
> 
> "So sad that you're still posting with that obviously manipulated quote of mine. You might as well put a banner across each entry that reads "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
Click to expand...


What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Patriots Derangement Syndrome.  It's a real thing, I'm convinced.  Lol.    We still love the Pats here in New England, so suck on that losers.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the equivalent of Lance Armstrong. His record should be scrubbed. No asterisk * for him
Click to expand...

If the NFL wants to have any integrity and viability they will just throw his ass out and take away all his rings.  As it stands right now the NFL is a joke.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleaziness abounds on this board.  There are many disgusting people with absolutely no integrity whatsoever.  That is how these forums are though.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.
Click to expand...

Get Sober 


I know you had it once after your stay at McLean's you can do it again!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the equivalent of Lance Armstrong. His record should be scrubbed. No asterisk * for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the NFL wants to have any integrity and viability they will just throw his ass out and take away all his rings.  As it stands right now the NFL is a joke.
Click to expand...


Bwa-ha-ha!  You're the joke.  As if that is EVER going to happen, but you keep on going with your delusions.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get Sober
> 
> 
> I know you had it once after your stay at McLean's you can do it again!
Click to expand...


I don't even know what that is, loser psycho.  Shouldn't you be following the old ladies around like the desperate pathetic creature that you are?


----------



## ChrisL

The Patriots are going to have a great year, I just know it.   Hopefully to the SB again, so we can rub it in your ugly faces some more and laugh at your whines.  Lol.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get Sober
> 
> 
> I know you had it once after your stay at McLean's you can do it again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is, loser psycho.  Shouldn't you be following the old ladies around like the desperate pathetic creature that you are?
Click to expand...

*ChrisL.: "Shouldn't you be following the old ladies around...?"  *

I am talking to you right?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> The Patriots are going to have a great year, I just know it.   Hopefully to the SB again, so we can rub it in your ugly faces some more and laugh at your whines.  Lol.


No matter they are cheaters.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get Sober
> 
> 
> I know you had it once after your stay at McLean's you can do it again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is, loser psycho.  Shouldn't you be following the old ladies around like the desperate pathetic creature that you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ChrisL.: "Shouldn't you be following the old ladies around...?"  *
> 
> I am talking to you right?
Click to expand...


I'm too young, smart, good looking, and energetic for you.    I am way out of your league.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the equivalent of Lance Armstrong. His record should be scrubbed. No asterisk * for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the NFL wants to have any integrity and viability they will just throw his ass out and take away all his rings.  As it stands right now the NFL is a joke.
Click to expand...

it has become a laughing stock because of Belicheat & the Cheatriots


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is the equivalent of Lance Armstrong. His record should be scrubbed. No asterisk * for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the NFL wants to have any integrity and viability they will just throw his ass out and take away all his rings.  As it stands right now the NFL is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has become a laughing stock because of Belicheat & the Cheatriots
Click to expand...



Laughing stock and they are the face of the NFL.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


>


"In particular, we conclude that it is more probable than not that Jim McNally and John Jastremski participated in a deliberate plan to circumvent the rules by releasing air from Patriots game balls after the examination of the footballs by NFL game officials at the AFC Championship Game. We believe that McNally and Jastremski were aware that the inflation level of the Patriots game balls following pre-game inspection by the game officials would be approximately 12.5 psi and planned for McNally to deflate the balls below that level following the pre-game inspection using a needle provided by Jastremski. Based on the evidence, we also have concluded that it is more probable than not that Tom Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski involving the release of air from Patriots game balls."



NFL investigation determines that the Patriots intentionally deflated footballs used in AFC Championship game - Business Insider


----------



## ChrisL

All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Must have been the "deflated balls."


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.


They already had someone who took care of Brady's "ares that need[ed] to be kicked". There should not be anyone left.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> They already had someone who took care of Brady's "ares that need[ed] to be kicked". There should be anyone left.
Click to expand...


Just another example of your delusional hatred.  Must suck to be you.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> They already had someone who took care of Brady's "ares that need[ed] to be kicked". There should be anyone left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of your delusional hatred.  Must suck to be you.
Click to expand...

Me? I am not the one who hired Hernandez, especially after knowing his gang ties and propensity toward violence.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> They already had someone who took care of Brady's "ares that need[ed] to be kicked". There should be anyone left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of your delusional hatred.  Must suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? I am not the one who hired Hernandez, especially after knowing his gang ties and propensity toward violence.
Click to expand...


You are just a hater and have been dismissed as such.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
Click to expand...


You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?

You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This never will end.
> 
> "Per the [league] source, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is being pushed by a small handful of influential owners to hold firm on the four-game suspension. Working against that pressure, however, is the fear that the four-game suspension would be wiped out by a federal court."
> 
> Report Influential NFL Owners Pushing For Full Tom Brady Suspension
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is a monopoly, kind of like the mob, so it doesn't surprise me that they are trying to eliminate the suspension to increase revenue. Thats another reason I'm not a big supporter of the cartel
Click to expand...

Indeed.I will never give the NFL a dime of my money.I will watch the future LA Rams and the chargers of course but only to enjoy looking at their cool uniform colors,thats it. the NFL is a joke.If Belicheat did what he did in college,they would kick him out of the universtity.same with Brady.they know they can get away with it in the NFL though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't care about OTHER players or other teams...he's got a thing about Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Oldfartstyle  waiting on line for a Patriots game hoping to be noticed by Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think he has a man thing for me. All he wants to do is discuss man private parts. He will not leave me alone to discuss the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
Click to expand...

You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that I can't wait for football season and for Brady to be back.    There are some arses that need kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> They already had someone who took care of Brady's "ares that need[ed] to be kicked". There should be anyone left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another example of your delusional hatred.  Must suck to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me? I am not the one who hired Hernandez, especially after knowing his gang ties and propensity toward violence.
Click to expand...


that is WHY the cheats went and signed brandon browner from the seahawks,they like players with lack of character.the guy said he wanted to intentionally hurt the seahawk players and is a dope smoker.Murderers like hernandez and dope smokers who intentially try to hurt people like browner,seem to be the kind of people Brady LOVES which is no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
Click to expand...



old fartstyle lacks morals obviously so he obviously has a mancrush on those kind of people. It all makes sense now WHY he worshipped Reagan so much,he loves mass murderers.


----------



## Alex.

"Brady, it would seem, has more to lose. He’d have to turn over that cell phone data to the courts and it would eventually go public. He might have to sit on the stand and answer, under oath, whether he ever instructed “The Deflator” to deflate footballs. He’d be the one playing a season under the specter of a looming trial. He’d be the one keeping the Deflategate story alive, likely into 2016. And, most importantly, he’s the one who still has a positive image to lose."

Tom Brady would be a fool to sue the NFL For The Win









"If Brady is in legacy mode (and he should be) then taking the NFL to trial over something he’s likely guilty of is the wrong move."


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why you are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...did you want to take a crack at explaining "I PURPOSELY MISLEAD PEOPLE!!!", Alex?  What makes you think you can so obviously misquote people in a string where you're criticizing the honesty of Tom Brady?  Do you really not "get" how hypocritical that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I told you, no integrity and no class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ChrisL.: "Like I told you, no integrity and no class." *While admirable, these self confessions of yours are testament to the evils of alcohol  and how a person feels the next morning. I will say a prayer for you in your journey to get sober and stay sober.
> 
> In the meantime how do you like them Patriots? I am looking forward to next season, I may have Brady be my QB in fantasy football, of he is playing that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  You think what you do around here is classy?  Lol.    Purposefully misquoting people, lying about them, making up stories about them because you disagree with their positions on politics or sports?  Another internet psycho is what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get Sober
> 
> 
> I know you had it once after your stay at McLean's you can do it again!
Click to expand...

yeah Chrissy. Put down the Cheatriots kool aid


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> You post your picture of a backpack that looks like some guy's scrotum but it's "me" that keeps bring up man private parts?  That's all you DO, Alex...over and over again!  I don't know how to break this to you...but you've got a fixation on male genitalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
Click to expand...


How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
Click to expand...


It is because he and others lack integrity.  THAT is what I'm trying to tell you.  I have found it to be quite typical of the people who frequent this board.  Psychopaths.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because he and others lack integrity.  THAT is what I'm trying to tell you.  I have found it to be quite typical of the people who frequent this board.  Psychopaths.
Click to expand...

The poor butt hurt lush is crying again.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
Click to expand...

Brady is a cheater and you worship him. Kraft hires murderers, tugs and cheaters and you sound like you would take a bullet for that guy.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because he and others lack integrity.  THAT is what I'm trying to tell you.  I have found it to be quite typical of the people who frequent this board.  Psychopaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor butt hurt lush is crying again.
Click to expand...


I know, that is pretty much all you do here on this thread is cry about Brady.  Feeling just a bit like a pathetic loser yet?  You should because that is what you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is a cheater and you worship him. Kraft hires murderers, tugs and cheaters and you sound like you would take a bullet for that guy.
Click to expand...


You're a loser.  The Patriots won the Super Bowl.  Get over it, druggie.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: *"Let me get...straight..."* That is your issue not mine. And now you are saying you "know" me just like you said you know  Brady from watching him play.
> 
> Please no more ...I want to talk about the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
Click to expand...


Alex must be hitting the meth again.    He's a meth head, you know.  He has rotten teeth and is disgustingly filthy.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> "Brady, it would seem, has more to lose. He’d have to turn over that cell phone data to the courts and it would eventually go public. He might have to sit on the stand and answer, under oath, whether he ever instructed “The Deflator” to deflate footballs. He’d be the one playing a season under the specter of a looming trial. He’d be the one keeping the Deflategate story alive, likely into 2016. And, most importantly, he’s the one who still has a positive image to lose."
> 
> Tom Brady would be a fool to sue the NFL For The Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If Brady is in legacy mode (and he should be) then taking the NFL to trial over something he’s likely guilty of is the wrong move."



Lay off the meth, Alex.  It's really starting to affect your mind.


----------



## ChrisL

Poor loser Alex.  I guess we should have some pity on him due to his meth habit and is unhealthy obsession with Tom Brady.    Must suck to be Alex.


----------



## ChrisL

Weep losers, weep.    We have FOUR SB rings.  Count them . . . 4.  Now cry some more.  I suspect you will still be crying this time next year.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Poor loser Alex.  I guess we should have some pity on him due to his meth habit and is unhealthy obsession with Tom Brady.    Must suck to be Alex.


You sure sound pretty mad chrissy but those bottles are for drinking not smashing yourself in the head.






 <<<<butt hurt ChrisL.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor loser Alex.  I guess we should have some pity on him due to his meth habit and is unhealthy obsession with Tom Brady.    Must suck to be Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound pretty mad chrissy but those bottles are for drinking not smashing yourself in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<butt hurt ChrisL.
Click to expand...


I think it's obvious who is the one with the issue here, and it certainly is not me.  The Patriots won the Super Bowl.  They beat your team.  End of story.  End of thread.  Maybe more methamphetamine will help you deal with your sorrow and anger.  Good luck with your problems.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor loser Alex.  I guess we should have some pity on him due to his meth habit and is unhealthy obsession with Tom Brady.    Must suck to be Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound pretty mad chrissy but those bottles are for drinking not smashing yourself in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<butt hurt ChrisL.
Click to expand...


Oh, and BTW, Brady WILL be playing.  He is still here and is not going anywhere.    That must really make your butt hole hurt.  If only you could stop spewing diarrhea . .  .


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because he and others lack integrity.  THAT is what I'm trying to tell you.  I have found it to be quite typical of the people who frequent this board.  Psychopaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor butt hurt lush is crying again.
Click to expand...


Why should anyone listen to a word you say regarding "honesty", Alex... when every post that you make here...ends with two deliberate attempts to distort the truth?  You've branded yourself a liar and an unethical poster and then you reinforce that brand with your banners.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> 
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is because he and others lack integrity.  THAT is what I'm trying to tell you.  I have found it to be quite typical of the people who frequent this board.  Psychopaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor butt hurt lush is crying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone listen to a word you say regarding "honesty", Alex... when every post that you make here...ends with two deliberate attempts to distort the truth?  You've branded yourself a liar and an unethical poster and then you reinforce that brand with your banners.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, these are the people who can't stop thinking or talking about Tom Brady, and yet they accuse others of being butt hurt?  Bwa-ha-ha!  Can people honestly be THIS stupid is what I must ask myself day in and day out being here.  I think it's about time I took another LOOONG vacation from this place and the "people" here.


----------



## ChrisL

Don't know how some of you can stand posting day in and day out without a vacation.    Most of the people here are a few cards short of a deck, IMO.  The one good thing is I can come here and say, well at least I can feel really GOOD about myself and I do.  Lol.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Don't know how some of you can stand posting day in and day out without a vacation.    Most of the people here are a few cards short of a deck, IMO.  The one good thing is I can come here and say, well at least I can feel really GOOD about myself and I do.  Lol.


*ChrisL.: "Most of the people here are a few cards short of a deck" *

This is why you fit in so well.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how some of you can stand posting day in and day out without a vacation.    Most of the people here are a few cards short of a deck, IMO.  The one good thing is I can come here and say, well at least I can feel really GOOD about myself and I do.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *ChrisL.: "Most of the people here are a few cards short of a deck" *
> 
> This is why you fit in so well.
Click to expand...


Keep crying about the Patriots.  It suits you, as we laugh and laugh at how foolish you are.  As you know, nothing has changed here in NE.  We still have Brady.  We still have Belichick.  We are still going to win games.  Now, enjoy your whine fest.


----------



## Papageorgio

NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports

Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end. 

With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.

The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.


----------



## RKMBrown

Papageorgio said:


> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.


Funny.  My wife always tells me she thinks she has a leak in her tires in the winter cause the car's computer tells her the pressure is low.  She's like but it was ok last week.  I just tell her it's one of her co-workers pulling a prank on her and add a couple pounds of air for her.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.


This is not anything, just fodder for the media.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
Click to expand...


So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder? 

Sounds like facts to me.


----------



## RKMBrown

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
Click to expand...

Sounds like science to me.


----------



## Papageorgio

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like science to me.
Click to expand...


Me too, I always pick up a few pounds of pressure when I drive my car and warm them up. 

When my wife drives and the tire air pressure light goes on, she will drive and then goes off, I just tell her the tires have auto fill.


----------



## RKMBrown

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like science to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I always pick up a few pounds of pressure when I drive my car and warm them up.
> 
> When my wife drives and the tire air pressure light goes on, she will drive and then goes off, I just tell her the tires have auto fill.
Click to expand...

Whether or not Brady had the balls deflated is beyond the point.  The point is we hate the pats and always will.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
Click to expand...

Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more example of Alex being sleazy...altering quotes to give them new meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> No new meanings, you just get caught  with your pants down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deliberately alter people's quotes to give them other meanings.  How does my pointing that out in anyway equate with being caught with my pants down?
> 
> You come here and rail about Tom Brady's honesty but every single post you make here have those two banners across the bottom that are glaring examples of your LACK of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support a team that hires a murderer and a thug, that gives a blind eye to organized crime and cheats at every turns and you attempt to sit on the mantle of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you even come here and whine about a lack of "honesty" by ANYONE with the way you conduct yourself on this board?  Explain to me how you can demand honesty from Tom Brady when you're so obviously incapable of honesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is a cheater and you worship him. Kraft hires murderers, tugs and cheaters and you sound like you would take a bullet for that guy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
Click to expand...


Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.

Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?

Six or seven at least.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pooper has joined fartstyle to fart in this thread as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> pooper has joined fartstyle to fart in this thread as well.



hand job shitting on another thread!

Dumbshit claims he ignores me yet can tell when I post as opposed to others he is ignoring!

Fucking liar!! Just like your lying about the Rams being in LA in 2015! LMAO!


----------



## Alex.

*"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*

* The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.

"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."
*
*NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*



Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
Click to expand...

Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...

Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.

It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
Click to expand...

Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.

"Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.

“*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.

Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win

Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
Click to expand...


I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid? 

The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages. 

Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
Click to expand...

You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.


----------



## featherlite

Im glad the arent budging on the suspenion and fines....Ole Tom needs to get his head deflated to regular size, maybe that will cause a reaction and his own personal balls will inflate.   A yin yang/ inflate deflate thang.
Him and his whole team are such losers at this point. Face it and move on.
Who smashes their cell phone every 8 months lol


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
Click to expand...


I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.

I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me. 

Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts? 

My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not. 

He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean? 

The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players. 

The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI. 

No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.
> 
> I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts?
> 
> My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean?
> 
> The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players.
> 
> The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI.
> 
> No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.
Click to expand...

You sound pissed, does not matter.

Brady obstructed the procedure in violation of the CBA IIRC. He withheld the fact that the phone was destroyed until his June Appeal, the fact that the NFL has the other texts does not matter since those texts could have effected the ruling.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my boy bubba. I don't like the Pats or Brady.
> 
> It is what I am reading and hearing that leads me to believe that this is going to go to federal court and Brady will come out of it unscathed. I may be wrong but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.
> 
> I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts?
> 
> My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean?
> 
> The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players.
> 
> The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI.
> 
> No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pissed, does not matter.
> 
> Brady obstructed the procedure in violation of the CBA IIRC. He withheld the fact that the phone was destroyed until his June Appeal, the fact that the NFL has the other texts does not matter since those texts could have effected the ruling.
Click to expand...


I sound? On a message board? LOL! 

Since the investigation on Brady for a non-player violation violates the CBA, which gets the nod? Since the texts have no bearing on a bogus investigation.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.
> 
> I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts?
> 
> My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean?
> 
> The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players.
> 
> The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI.
> 
> No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pissed, does not matter.
> 
> Brady obstructed the procedure in violation of the CBA IIRC. He withheld the fact that the phone was destroyed until his June Appeal, the fact that the NFL has the other texts does not matter since those texts could have effected the ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sound? On a message board? LOL!
> 
> Since the investigation on Brady for a non-player violation violates the CBA, which gets the nod? Since the texts have no bearing on a bogus investigation.
Click to expand...

"sound" is figurative, but you are smart enough to figure that out.

Yep you are one pissed off hombre.

Bogus investigation? Kraft paid a million bucks and 2 drafts on bogus.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he wasn't dirty, can you comprehend what you read or do you just go off being stupid?
> 
> The other side is that everyone of the ball boys turned over their phones, so I am sure they saw the full context of the all the messages.
> 
> Also I erase my text messages frequently and I don't have to destroy the phone to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.
> 
> I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts?
> 
> My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean?
> 
> The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players.
> 
> The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI.
> 
> No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pissed, does not matter.
> 
> Brady obstructed the procedure in violation of the CBA IIRC. He withheld the fact that the phone was destroyed until his June Appeal, the fact that the NFL has the other texts does not matter since those texts could have effected the ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sound? On a message board? LOL!
> 
> Since the investigation on Brady for a non-player violation violates the CBA, which gets the nod? Since the texts have no bearing on a bogus investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sound" is figurative, but you are smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> Yep you are one pissed off hombre.
> 
> Bogus investigation? Kraft paid a million bucks and 2 drafts on bogus.
Click to expand...


You are the one upset because this isn't over and Brady will get away with cheating. 

Kraft should be paying, it was his equipment personnel that screwed up. Kraft isn't governed by the CBA, I have no issue with that, I have no issue with Brady's suspension, however it won't come to pass for the reasons I previously gave.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound pretty butt hurt. No reason to insult me, Brady is the guy you bet on and was found to have cheated. So according to your theory, the NFL saw the entire content of the texts and decided that Brady was dirty and his punishment fit the "crime". But Brady in his wisdom decided to destroy the phone anyway much like a child who hides under the covers so the Boogie man will not see him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt, but you are being a fucking asshole about it.
> 
> I don't have a horse in the race, if they suspend him or not makes not one damn bit of difference to me.
> 
> Are you disagreeing that the NFL didn't see the texts?
> 
> My theory is that whether he supplied the texts or not didn't matter. The NFL's contention is he destroyed the phone, not sure if it is true or not.
> 
> He will pursue court and if he wins his punishment goes away. I believe he has a strong case against the NFL. The report from Wells said nothing definitive that Brady knew anything about it. He had "general knowledge" what the hell does that mean?
> 
> The proper inflating of a football is an issue for the equipment personnel not the players.
> 
> The CBA says that the NFL must provide the punishments for rule infractions and in this case they did not. In fact the rule shows a $25,000 fine to the team, nothing for the players. Minnesota had no penalties, no player singled out and they all had "general knowledge" the balls were being warmed up thus changing the PSI.
> 
> No emotion, no anger, hate or love for Brady, just stating what I have read and the legal perspective that seems to be in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound pissed, does not matter.
> 
> Brady obstructed the procedure in violation of the CBA IIRC. He withheld the fact that the phone was destroyed until his June Appeal, the fact that the NFL has the other texts does not matter since those texts could have effected the ruling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sound? On a message board? LOL!
> 
> Since the investigation on Brady for a non-player violation violates the CBA, which gets the nod? Since the texts have no bearing on a bogus investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sound" is figurative, but you are smart enough to figure that out.
> 
> Yep you are one pissed off hombre.
> 
> Bogus investigation? Kraft paid a million bucks and 2 drafts on bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one upset because this isn't over and Brady will get away with cheating.
> 
> Kraft should be paying, it was his equipment personnel that screwed up. Kraft isn't governed by the CBA, I have no issue with that, I have no issue with Brady's suspension, however it won't come to pass for the reasons I previously gave.
Click to expand...

LOL rest assured I am not pissed. This is a comedy on all sides and it serves them all right to be embroiled in this childish crap. The people who lose in the end are the fans.

Suspension no suspension who cares, Brady and the Pats are shown to be the lying cheaters that they are.


----------



## Papageorgio

All teams cheat, six or seven this year alone. Not count deflategate.

As long as the Seahawks lose this year, it will be good. I want the Colts in the AFC and the Packers in the NFC.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.


*OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...

yep. He destroyed his phone. What a fraud.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Not your boy yet you hitched your wagon to him and the Patriots. No matter, he is dirty.
> 
> "Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone that he used for four months prior to meeting with independent investigator Ted Wells and more than 10,000 text messages along with it — something he did not disclose until four months after investigators had sought “electronic information” from the quarterback according to a ruling from the NFL upholding his four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate. Brady’s representatives, according to the decision, provided a letter from the quarterback’s cell phone carrier confirming the text messages sent or received from the destroyed cell phone could not be retrieved.
> 
> “*He did so even though he was aware that investigators had requested access to text messages and other electronic information that had been stored on the phone,*” according to the ruling.
> 
> Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone with 10 000 text messages before meeting with Ted Wells For The Win
> 
> Brady has let a lot of people down through his lying and cheating, people who believed in him, children who looked up to him. In the end he is nothing but a cheap imitation of a real hero.


His text messages couldn't be retrieved? How convenient.

Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports



> Boom. Phone gone. Appeal done. Court of Public Opinion lost. Reputation in tatters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.



What did you expect was going to happen, Alex?  Goodell painted himself into a corner.  Because he chose to arbitrate the case himself...he either comes across as Robert Kraft's lap dog if he eliminates the suspension of Brady...or he let's a judge in Federal Court eliminate the suspension of Brady after the Players Union sues.

As for someone being a cheater and a liar?  I guess it would take one to know one...right?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if true it does not exculpate the offenders. They had a million good reasons and two drafts picks to combat the findings but did not. Also, as I pointed out earlier this not the first time the Patriots were caught doing something against the rules with the balls. All the twisting and turning does not changes those facts or that Tom Brady did not cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or someone with the balls to stand up to the NFL.
> 
> Also many teams have cheated, just in a year how many teams were caught?
> 
> Six or seven at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your boy Brady is a liar and a cheater he destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. He destroyed his phone. What a fraud.
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Dottie...what does Tom Brady's refusal to turn over his cell phone PROVE as far as his being culpable in the deflation of footballs?  Are there are things on his cell phone that he would like to keep private?  Obviously the answer to that is yes!  What those things are...I have no idea...nor do you...nor did Ted Wells...nor does Roger Goodell.  The NFL conducted a five million dollar investigation into "DeflateGate" and couldn't prove that Brady knew balls were being illegally under-inflated.  I'm sorry but the Wells Report is two hundred pages that are basically summed up as thus...Brady "might" have known about deflated balls.  The problem with a word like "might" is that that it's not definitive!  If someone "might" have known about deflated balls then they also "might" not have known...that's the nature of the beast with a word like "might".


----------



## Oldstyle

Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect was going to happen, Alex?  Goodell painted himself into a corner.  Because he chose to arbitrate the case himself...he either comes across as Robert Kraft's lap dog if he eliminates the suspension of Brady...or he let's a judge in Federal Court eliminate the suspension of Brady after the Players Union sues.
> 
> As for someone being a cheater and a liar?  I guess it would take one to know one...right?
Click to expand...


I expected Goodell to do what was right in this instance. Brady was the one who "painted himself into a corner". Brady now known forever as a liar and a cheat not the greatest QB. He destroyed his own legacy.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?


take Tommie's cawk outta yer mouth and open your eyes.

ITS OVER!!!


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?


Deflect much?


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?
> 
> 
> 
> take Tommie's cawk outta yer mouth and open your eyes.
> 
> ITS OVER!!!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, It is not Tommy's craw that is in his mouth.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
Click to expand...


I don't disagree. If you had any reading comprehension whatsoever, I haven't defended him. 

I'm predicting what will happen, will it? Time will tell.

Have your parents read these to you and explain what is said, then maybe, just maybe, you will be able to follow.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?
> 
> 
> 
> take Tommie's cawk outta yer mouth and open your eyes.
> 
> ITS OVER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, It is not Tommy's craw that is in his mouth.
Click to expand...


Gee, Alex...did all that talk about "cawk" from Dottie get you hot and bothered?


----------



## Oldstyle

I bet you're pouring over your vast photo collection of male genitalia even as we speak!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect was going to happen, Alex?  Goodell painted himself into a corner.  Because he chose to arbitrate the case himself...he either comes across as Robert Kraft's lap dog if he eliminates the suspension of Brady...or he let's a judge in Federal Court eliminate the suspension of Brady after the Players Union sues.
> 
> As for someone being a cheater and a liar?  I guess it would take one to know one...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expected Goodell to do what was right in this instance. Brady was the one who "painted himself into a corner". Brady now known forever as a liar and a cheat not the greatest QB. He destroyed his own legacy.
Click to expand...


Brady is taking this to Federal Court because his legacy is being attacked.

I'm curious, Alex...will you be known forever as a liar and a cheat because you alter other people's quotes?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect much?
Click to expand...

Avoid answering a question much?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect was going to happen, Alex?  Goodell painted himself into a corner.  Because he chose to arbitrate the case himself...he either comes across as Robert Kraft's lap dog if he eliminates the suspension of Brady...or he let's a judge in Federal Court eliminate the suspension of Brady after the Players Union sues.
> 
> As for someone being a cheater and a liar?  I guess it would take one to know one...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expected Goodell to do what was right in this instance. Brady was the one who "painted himself into a corner". Brady now known forever as a liar and a cheat not the greatest QB. He destroyed his own legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is taking this to Federal Court because his legacy is being attacked.
> 
> I'm curious, Alex...will you be known forever as a liar and a cheat because you alter other people's quotes?
Click to expand...


What about Jerry Rice and Joe Montana, using a banned substance all those years. I guess their reputations are forever tarnished.


----------



## Dot Com

The nail is in the coffin

NFL upholds Tom Brady s 4-game Deflategate suspension - CNN.com


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> The nail is in the coffin
> 
> NFL upholds Tom Brady s 4-game Deflategate suspension - CNN.com


These  are not the actions of an elite QB.


----------



## Alex.

" turns out, Tom Brady's cellphone wasn't the only thing that was destroyed.

So, too, was any remaining shard of belief in his competitive integrity, every last piece blown to smithereens with 10,000 text messages and one giant lie.

Does anybody still believe the NFL's most celebrated player didn't purposely deflate footballs in an attempt to gain an advantage during last season's NFL playoffs?

Does anybody still think his legacy should not include the word "cheater?"

Patriots apos Tom Brady won apos t be able to destroy this view -- he apos s a cheater - LA Times

There is no way to justify Brady's conduct as a proper course of action. He tried to make  fools out the NFL and all who believed in him.


----------



## Papageorgio

Article 46 of the CBA gives Goodell wide powers on deciding what is and is not detrimental to the game. He also has power to decide the suspension and he is in charge of the appeals process.

Bill Polian explained this on Mike and Mike this morning. His reason and experience and his history lesson has helped clarify the situation. The process is going to be challenged, whether it will be won, is also in question.

Brady's explanation on his phone is suspicious at best. It certainly makes him look guilty. 

At least it is NFL entertainment in the off season.


----------



## Dot Com

its pretty plain to see what Brady did especially given the filming fiasco by Belicheat in what? 2007?


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> its pretty plain to see what Brady did especially given the filming fiasco by Belicheat in what? 2007?



It's very plain to see.  Especially if you're retarded.


----------



## Alex.

"In a lengthy statement published on his official Facebook page on Wednesday morning, Tom Brady took issue with the NFL’s handling of the “inconsequential” situation, the “narrative” surrounding evidence that he destroyed his cell phone before the ruling, and the NFL’s decision to uphold the ban which, he says, creates a bad “precedent” for players who cooperate with NFL investigations going forward."

Tom Brady rips the NFL s Deflategate decision on his Facebook page For The Win

This is a desperate move for anyone who has litigation pending to make yet another public statement that can be used against him on face book no less. I almost feel sorry for this guy. I truly think his lawyers are either out to lunch or he has not listened to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
Click to expand...



Fartstyle,Pooper,and Chrissy are going to have to think extremely hard what kind of excuses to come up with now while they continue having to eat crow.

they of course will deny reality like this one guy i used to know who loved and worshipped Clinton.Even after all the cold hard facts came to light about Monica he had the audacity to say it wasnt as black and white as it seems. count on pooper,fartstyle,and chrissy to grasp at straws desperately just like he did back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Kiddies...if Tom Brady is automatically "guilty" of deflating footballs because he destroyed his cell phone...then that same logic would hold that Hillary Clinton is "guilty" of illegally using private e-mails for official State Department business because she erased them from her computer's hard drive...correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect much?
Click to expand...

yep,thats how the brady worshippers behave,deflect and play dodgeball constantly doing this- all the time in their evasions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> The nail is in the coffin
> 
> NFL upholds Tom Brady s 4-game Deflategate suspension - CNN.com


Indeed,time for chrissy,pooper,and old fartstyle to get out their crying towels in defeat.

the first laughing smiley is so appropriate because that is EXACTLY what they are saying to themselves now while crying yelling out-Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> "In a lengthy statement published on his official Facebook page on Wednesday morning, Tom Brady took issue with the NFL’s handling of the “inconsequential” situation, the “narrative” surrounding evidence that he destroyed his cell phone before the ruling, and the NFL’s decision to uphold the ban which, he says, creates a bad “precedent” for players who cooperate with NFL investigations going forward."
> 
> Tom Brady rips the NFL s Deflategate decision on his Facebook page For The Win
> 
> This is a desperate move for anyone who has litigation pending to make yet another public statement that can be used against him on face book no less. I almost feel sorry for this guy. I truly think his lawyers are either out to lunch or he has not listened to them.


True. It is beyond cringe-worthy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> "In a lengthy statement published on his official Facebook page on Wednesday morning, Tom Brady took issue with the NFL’s handling of the “inconsequential” situation, the “narrative” surrounding evidence that he destroyed his cell phone before the ruling, and the NFL’s decision to uphold the ban which, he says, creates a bad “precedent” for players who cooperate with NFL investigations going forward."
> 
> Tom Brady rips the NFL s Deflategate decision on his Facebook page For The Win
> 
> This is a desperate move for anyone who has litigation pending to make yet another public statement that can be used against him on face book no less. I almost feel sorry for this guy. I truly think his lawyers are either out to lunch or he has not listened to them.




Check out this pic of Brady in this link.

Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports

you can see its plain obvious he is on the verge of tears trying to hold back from crying because they have discovered what a cheater and liar he is.


Him destroying his cell phone is the proof in the pudding he has participated in a coverup.It is no different whatsoever than the vince foster case that the clintons are implicated in the death of where when investigaters were searching for documents in the clinton white house involving foster when HELLERY ordered the destruction of the documents.

oh wait,thats right,pooper,trollstyle,and chrissy still think that the clintons had nothing to do with the death of Vince Foster just as they still want to believe Brady is innocent.

fortunately for Brady,pinnochio is a just make believe fantasy because if not,his nose would grow miles long after saying he believes in fair play and had no knowledge of the deflated balls.

Brady is about as believeable saying he had no knowledge of the deflated balls as Dick Nixon was when he uttered those famous words-Im not a crook.Or when Clinton said-I never had sex with that woman.




funny how in all this,brady and belicheat have not been required to take a lie detector test.how conveinent for them.

The punishement is a joke just as i said it was back then,a mere slap on the wrist.He should be suspended for an entire season and Belicheat banned from the NFL with Kraft losing ownership in the coverup.


facts pooper,fartstyle,and chrissy cant change in ther ramblings,is brady so badly wantged to be mentioned in the same breath as montana and bradshaw as the only quarterbacks to win four superbowls that he was so desperate for that,that he was willing to cheat and lie to do it.

Him and Belicheat however,will always be remembered the same way that roger clemons,barry bonds,mark mcguire,and sammy sosa are though.Players who had to cheat and lie to achieve superstardom greatness.

But this is much worse than that though because this scandal is right up there with the black sox scandal as the worst scandal in sports history.they cant change that. these are pesky facts they can only whine and cry in defeat about having to deal with.


when you got several former NFL football stars saying they are liars and cheaters,those trolls can only cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


I guarantee you,with the way hollywood has run out of ideas to make movies and tv shows making all these remakes of movies and tv shows like they have,now that they have NEW material to work with now,expect them to make a movie out of this in the future as they did with the black sox scandal.


Oh and did you hear the video in there in that link as well of pittsburgh steelers player Ike Taylor saying when they face the patriots the next time,if he intercepts Brady,he will put the football up to his ear and shake it to see if it has been deflated?

pooper,fartstyle,and chrissy are going to have deal with pesky little facts now that their their mancrush they have on Brady,that he has lost his integrity among many current and former NFL players and are now grasping at straws farting all over the place in this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fartstyle,Pooper,and Chrissy are going to have to think extremely hard what kind of excuses to come up with now while they continue having to eat crow.
> 
> they of course will deny reality like this one guy i used to know who loved and worshipped Clinton.Even after all the cold hard facts came to light about Monica he had the audacity to say it wasnt as black and white as it seems. count on pooper,fartstyle,and chrissy to grasp at straws desperately just like he did back then.
Click to expand...


Fuck off asswipe!

Care to address how it is that you can lie constantly and yet try to call others out? 

Hell no, hand job would never take responsibility for what he posts.


----------



## Dot Com

huh?

lets not get off-topic here


----------



## Alex.

I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.


* "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*


The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports


they need to seriously get a life.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> they need to seriously get a life.
Click to expand...

Brady is their life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports



Indeed.I guarantee you,Chrissy,Pooper,and Fartstyle are there in that crowd threatening Goodells life. Remember,these three brady/belicheat worshippers admire murderers,cheaters,and liars so you think for a second,its one bit of a surprise that these three psycho nutcases would be in that crowd threatening him?

Pooper is the most psychotic  of those three.He is a stalker.the proof is in the pudding,check out my Rams thread.He posts EVERYTIME after i finish posting information on the Rams return to LA for each day.just check it out,you will see for yourself.

He has the same obsession over ME that I have over the Rams returning to LA. I wont deny that I have an obsession over it but my obsession is justified though.I have dreamed about it the last 20 years and its going to be a dream come true for me next year so of course I am obsessed over it.

whats Poopers obsession over me though that he stalks me on that thread?

he doesnt even discuss the information in there i post about it,he just talks about ME. how pitiful and scary is that?

pretty sad,scary  and pathetic i think you would  have to agree with alex and dot?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.I guarantee you,Chrissy,Pooper,and Fartstyle are there in that crowd threatening Goodells life. Remember,these three brady/belicheat worshippers admire murderers,cheaters,and liars so you think for a second,its one bit of a surprise that these three psycho nutcases would be in that crowd threatening him?
> 
> Pooper is the most psychotic  of those three.He is a stalker.the proof is in the pudding,check out my Rams thread.He posts EVERYTIME after i finish posting information on the Rams return to LA for each day.just check it out,you will see for yourself.
> 
> He has the same obsession over ME that I have over the Rams returning to LA. I wont deny that I have an obsession over it but my obsession is justified though.I have dreamed about it the last 20 years and its going to be a dream come true for me next year so of course I am obsessed over it.
> 
> whats Poopers obsession over me though that he stalks me on that thread?
> 
> he doesnt even discuss the information in there i post about it,he just talks about ME. how pitiful and scary is that?
> 
> pretty sad,scary  and pathetic i think you would  have to agree with alex and dot?
Click to expand...


Pretty sad hand job can't address the lies that have been called out on him. 

Care to address them hand job or are you going to continue to be a little chicken shit and avoid it?


----------



## Alex.




----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> they need to seriously get a life.
Click to expand...


From the ORIGINAL article in the Portland Press Herald:



> “They did reach out and let us know about the decision and that it might not be popular,” said Scarborough Police Chief Robbie Moulton.
> 
> *He said there had been no problems or threats that he was aware of since the decision was announced and police were not planning anything unusual in terms of protection.*



Scarborough police watch over Roger Goodell s home on Prout s Neck - The Portland Press Herald Maine Sunday Telegram

So who's the one who needs to "get a life"?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.

The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.

If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?

It is all nothing but bullshit.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the Patriot fans are keeping it classy.
> 
> 
> * "Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home"*
> 
> 
> The Latest Police in Maine asked to watch over Goodell home - Yahoo Sports
> 
> 
> 
> they need to seriously get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is their life.
Click to expand...

sadly, this is true.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Dot Com

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.


that why he destroyed his phone?


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.


Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> that why he destroyed his phone?
Click to expand...


Because he was replacing it and didn't want it just 'floating around' with his dope dealers contact information and his favorite whore houses, etc.

Why not? Any text messages the NFL wanted could be had through the other parties.

Again, while it might arouse suspicions it doesn't prove guilt. Were I in his place and totally innocent, I would tell the NFL to suck my dick.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


>



Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?

This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.

Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.


----------



## Dot Com

blah blah blah

Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
Click to expand...


How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?

Please.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.




Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!

OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?

Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
Click to expand...

He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
Click to expand...

Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.


----------



## Diana1180

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
Click to expand...


How did he fail to cooperate exactly?

Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times

I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:

"To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
Click to expand...



Like many americans you are seriously in denial that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.

uh check the history of the cheatriots. you know how they won the superbowl against the Lambs in st louis? according to many people in that organization,they spied on them just like they did in deflategate.the panthers said they did the same with them.

the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians,they get away with crap that any other team in the NFL gets punished for.a team like cincinatti or cleveland for example.Had
they done this,the owner would have lost ownership of the team with their coach being banned from the NFL and the quarterback an entire year. the NFL is corrupt,deal with it charlie.

and its pretty obvious from my Rams thread that I WANTED the cheats to win back then since I have always rooted for the team that plays the Rams to win each week the last  20 years. in fact,in every superbowl they played in,in the past,except for this past superbowl,i always rooted for them to win since the chargers are my favorite team and I am an AFC guy.

oh and former NFL players have said Brady is lying,that there is no way he could not have known about it.that the deflated balls give them a huge advantage.


It is all nothing but bullshit.

denial mode hurts I know. Believe me I know,I went through the same denial mode stages you are in now when the Rams left LA 20 years ago.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
Click to expand...

thats what I say,fuck the NFL because they are so corrupt the fact they let these spolied rich brats the cheatriots get away with crap other teams dont.

if belicheat committed spygate in college,or had brady lied and cheated in college and get caught like he did,they would both have been kicked out of the universitys but the NFL is so fucking corrupt and have an owner who gets special treatment,they know they can get away with crap.

oh and his 5th amendment rights would have protected him  from them looking  for private information not related to the NFL.

Lets see,he destroys his cell phone right when the investigation is announced which screams guilty.If he has nothing to hide,he should be eager to clear himself but since it has damaging information in it obviously,he destroys it.

can you say coverup?

This destruction of the cell phone by Brady reminds me of that witch HELLERY clinton when the investigation into the vince foster death the clintons were involved up to their ears in,right when investigaters were probing the white house for documents related to his death,hellery does the convienent thing and  shreads the documents.

oh let me guess,no coverup there either right?


your hero is a fraud,time to deal with reality.

even his own idol joe montana has said he is a cheater.If Brady had any kind of conscience whatsoever,he would be too embarrassed to show his face after being called out by his own idol as a cheater.

not to mention again,several former NFL players are calling him a cheater and liar as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>




I think Bradys heros in life besides Montana were Dick "Im not a crook" Nixon,and Bill "I never had sex with this woman." Clinton.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.



exactly,thats all cheatriot worshippers can do when confronted by pesky facts that tear down their hero's is left going blah,blah,blah while in denial mode. this is all they are capable of in their long winded ramblings is-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
Click to expand...


your just helping yourself lose this debate FOR US.

since as i said,brady destroying the evidence is the same as when Hillary Clinton shredded the documents in the vince foster case when they were probing the white house looking for documents in the murder investigation.Glad your not my lawyer,you would lose every case for me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!
> 
> OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?
> 
> Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?
Click to expand...

yep,case close,the game is over and you have been checkmated by us all.try a new game you can actually win at because you suck at chess.


----------



## mack20

Diana1180 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
Click to expand...



It's not even worth the effort.  No matter what you post, Alex and dotcom will continue to make shit up as they go and ignore any post that provides evidence contrary to their "Brady is the cheatingest cheater who ever cheated" mantra.  And 9/11 will just pop in, rant and rave in barely comprehensible post after post, and then call everyone names and act like he won some big fight.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.

The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.

It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.

Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!
> 
> OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?
> 
> Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,case close,the game is over and you have been checkmated by us all.try a new game you can actually win at because you suck at chess.
Click to expand...



Lol, show me one piece of evidence that proves Brady had the balls under inflated, because the NFL never found such a thing.

Without evidence there is no justification for penalizing the man.

Good God, when did America turn all fascist; over night?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
Click to expand...



There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.

Wait and see who wins in court, dude.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like many americans you are seriously in denial that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> uh check the history of the cheatriots. you know how they won the superbowl against the Lambs in st louis? according to many people in that organization,they spied on them just like they did in deflategate.the panthers said they did the same with them.
> 
> the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians,they get away with crap that any other team in the NFL gets punished for.a team like cincinatti or cleveland for example.Had
> they done this,the owner would have lost ownership of the team with their coach being banned from the NFL and the quarterback an entire year. the NFL is corrupt,deal with it charlie.
> 
> and its pretty obvious from my Rams thread that I WANTED the cheats to win back then since I have always rooted for the team that plays the Rams to win each week the last  20 years. in fact,in every superbowl they played in,in the past,except for this past superbowl,i always rooted for them to win since the chargers are my favorite team and I am an AFC guy.
> 
> oh and former NFL players have said Brady is lying,that there is no way he could not have known about it.that the deflated balls give them a huge advantage.
> 
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> denial mode hurts I know. Believe me I know,I went through the same denial mode stages you are in now when the Rams left LA 20 years ago.
Click to expand...



So if you have evidence that links Brady directly to having the balls deflated, then put it up here or shut the fuck up, dude.



Man, the Jellies have taken over!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
Click to expand...


yeah he needs to be replaced no doubt for having his head up Krafts ass all these years giving the cheatriots special treatment letting that fraud coach belicheat illegally spy on teams,which you get kicked out of college for doing.

goodell is easily the worst NFL commissioner ever no doubt,but not for the reason you are giving.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like many americans you are seriously in denial that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> uh check the history of the cheatriots. you know how they won the superbowl against the Lambs in st louis? according to many people in that organization,they spied on them just like they did in deflategate.the panthers said they did the same with them.
> 
> the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians,they get away with crap that any other team in the NFL gets punished for.a team like cincinatti or cleveland for example.Had
> they done this,the owner would have lost ownership of the team with their coach being banned from the NFL and the quarterback an entire year. the NFL is corrupt,deal with it charlie.
> 
> and its pretty obvious from my Rams thread that I WANTED the cheats to win back then since I have always rooted for the team that plays the Rams to win each week the last  20 years. in fact,in every superbowl they played in,in the past,except for this past superbowl,i always rooted for them to win since the chargers are my favorite team and I am an AFC guy.
> 
> oh and former NFL players have said Brady is lying,that there is no way he could not have known about it.that the deflated balls give them a huge advantage.
> 
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> denial mode hurts I know. Believe me I know,I went through the same denial mode stages you are in now when the Rams left LA 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if you have evidence that links Brady directly to having the balls deflated, then put it up here or shut the fuck up, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, the Jellies have taken over!
Click to expand...


no wonder you worship Brady,you cry like he does when the truth hurts.

funny that all these former NFL player greats are all calling him out but that is no evidence to you and destroying and tampering evidence is not evidence to you.you are funny in defeat.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah he needs to be replaced no doubt for having his head up Krafts ass all these years giving the cheatriots special treatment letting that fraud coach belicheat illegally spy on teams,which you get kicked out of college for doing.
> 
> goodell is easily the worst NFL commissioner ever no doubt,but not for the reason you are giving.
Click to expand...



You really should learn to control that Green Monster that is eating up your ass.  The Patriots are not cheaters, end of story. They just have talent and the best coach in professional football. Brady just seals their claim to top team status.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like many americans you are seriously in denial that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> uh check the history of the cheatriots. you know how they won the superbowl against the Lambs in st louis? according to many people in that organization,they spied on them just like they did in deflategate.the panthers said they did the same with them.
> 
> the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians,they get away with crap that any other team in the NFL gets punished for.a team like cincinatti or cleveland for example.Had
> they done this,the owner would have lost ownership of the team with their coach being banned from the NFL and the quarterback an entire year. the NFL is corrupt,deal with it charlie.
> 
> and its pretty obvious from my Rams thread that I WANTED the cheats to win back then since I have always rooted for the team that plays the Rams to win each week the last  20 years. in fact,in every superbowl they played in,in the past,except for this past superbowl,i always rooted for them to win since the chargers are my favorite team and I am an AFC guy.
> 
> oh and former NFL players have said Brady is lying,that there is no way he could not have known about it.that the deflated balls give them a huge advantage.
> 
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> denial mode hurts I know. Believe me I know,I went through the same denial mode stages you are in now when the Rams left LA 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if you have evidence that links Brady directly to having the balls deflated, then put it up here or shut the fuck up, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, the Jellies have taken over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no wonder you worship Brady,you cry like he does when the truth hurts.
> 
> funny that all these former NFL player greats are all calling him out but that is no evidence to you and destroying and tampering evidence is not evidence to you.you are funny in defeat.
Click to expand...



Hohum, still waiting for some EVIDENCE.

Of course you know that for the fans of winning teams all your jealousy ranting and crying like a punk is sweet music in the off season, dude.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!
> 
> OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?
> 
> Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,case close,the game is over and you have been checkmated by us all.try a new game you can actually win at because you suck at chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, show me one piece of evidence that proves Brady had the balls under inflated, because the NFL never found such a thing.
> 
> Without evidence there is no justification for penalizing the man.
> 
> Good God, when did America turn all fascist; over night?
Click to expand...



denial mode sets in.oh the truth hurts.whine whine whine.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah he needs to be replaced no doubt for having his head up Krafts ass all these years giving the cheatriots special treatment letting that fraud coach belicheat illegally spy on teams,which you get kicked out of college for doing.
> 
> goodell is easily the worst NFL commissioner ever no doubt,but not for the reason you are giving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really should learn to control that Green Monster that is eating up your ass.  The Patriots are not cheaters, end of story. They just have talent and the best coach in professional football. Brady just seals their claim to top team status.
Click to expand...



the early stages of denial mode when reality that his heros have been exposed for the lying cheaters they are.



you should get married to trollstyle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.
> 
> Wait and see who wins in court, dude.
Click to expand...




What if the Federal Court takes so long to rule that the end of the season comes with four games left.....and they rule in favor of the NFL. TOM IS SCREWED!


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!
> 
> OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?
> 
> Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,case close,the game is over and you have been checkmated by us all.try a new game you can actually win at because you suck at chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, show me one piece of evidence that proves Brady had the balls under inflated, because the NFL never found such a thing.
> 
> Without evidence there is no justification for penalizing the man.
> 
> Good God, when did America turn all fascist; over night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> denial mode sets in.oh the truth hurts.whine whine whine.
Click to expand...



You have presented no evidence, so there is no denial mode needed here, honey.

But keep on crying, my day was kind of boring but you have truly livened it up now, darling.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.
> 
> Wait and see who wins in court, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if the Federal Court takes so long to rule that the end of the season comes with four games left.....and they rule in favor of the NFL. TOM IS SCREWED!
Click to expand...



The crucial decision will be whether the court issues a stay, even if Tom loses the longer final decision.

Hasn't the NFL lost its last three court battles with players they have pissed on? Oh, yeah, that's right, so I'll take those odds, Cherry Blossom.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> Hes guilty as the day is long. That team has a track record of cheating unless you forgot the filming incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, case closed, the Red Queen has spoken!
> 
> OF course you realize that past indiscretions do not prove current allegations, right?
> 
> Or do you particularly give a fuck either way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep,case close,the game is over and you have been checkmated by us all.try a new game you can actually win at because you suck at chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, show me one piece of evidence that proves Brady had the balls under inflated, because the NFL never found such a thing.
> 
> Without evidence there is no justification for penalizing the man.
> 
> Good God, when did America turn all fascist; over night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> denial mode sets in.oh the truth hurts.whine whine whine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have presented no evidence, so there is no denial mode needed here, honey.
> 
> But keep on crying, my day was kind of boring but you have truly livened it up now, darling.
Click to expand...



only one crying is YOU darling,you only see what you want to see like all cheatriot apologists  and keep playing dodgeball ignoring facts of their history cause your heros have been exposed.

whine whine whine in defeat just like brady does,

not my fault you play dodgeball and keep covering your eyes to many posts here you refuse to address.the objective people like alex,dot and others look at both sides of the coin and address every post.you cheatriot apologists only look at ONE side of the coin and refuse to address the many multiple posts of ours.

sore loser cant handle defeat.again you need to marry trollstyle,just like him,you play dodgeball and cry in defeat.


and keep doing this to know end.


well two can play your game,since you refuse to address multiple posts here that prove you lie that there is no evidence,then I'll play your game,i'll ignore you as well and leave you to talk to yourself living in your deluded fantasys there is no evidence,bye troll.

keep on convincing yourself there is no evidence and the cheatriots dont cheat in your own fairyland you live in while smoking the crack your on.

have fun talking to yourself.

i am going to take this advise now which is-


----------



## JimH52

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.
> 
> Wait and see who wins in court, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if the Federal Court takes so long to rule that the end of the season comes with four games left.....and they rule in favor of the NFL. TOM IS SCREWED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crucial decision will be whether the court issues a stay, even if Tom loses the longer final decision.
> 
> Hasn't the NFL lost its last three court battles with players they have pissed on? Oh, yeah, that's right, so I'll take those odds, Cherry Blossom.
Click to expand...


I hear "Tom" is getting advise from Hernandez.  Birds of a Feather.....


----------



## Dot Com

JimBowie1958 said:


> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.


you're funny 

seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts


----------



## Alex.

Diana1180 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
Click to expand...

So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even worth the effort.  No matter what you post, Alex and dotcom will continue to make shit up as they go and ignore any post that provides evidence contrary to their "Brady is the cheatingest cheater who ever cheated" mantra.  And 9/11 will just pop in, rant and rave in barely comprehensible post after post, and then call everyone names and act like he won some big fight.
Click to expand...

I have made nothing up about Brady or the Patriots crybaby mack.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.
> 
> Wait and see who wins in court, dude.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like many americans you are seriously in denial that this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.
> 
> uh check the history of the cheatriots. you know how they won the superbowl against the Lambs in st louis? according to many people in that organization,they spied on them just like they did in deflategate.the panthers said they did the same with them.
> 
> the cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL.they are like politicians,they get away with crap that any other team in the NFL gets punished for.a team like cincinatti or cleveland for example.Had
> they done this,the owner would have lost ownership of the team with their coach being banned from the NFL and the quarterback an entire year. the NFL is corrupt,deal with it charlie.
> 
> and its pretty obvious from my Rams thread that I WANTED the cheats to win back then since I have always rooted for the team that plays the Rams to win each week the last  20 years. in fact,in every superbowl they played in,in the past,except for this past superbowl,i always rooted for them to win since the chargers are my favorite team and I am an AFC guy.
> 
> oh and former NFL players have said Brady is lying,that there is no way he could not have known about it.that the deflated balls give them a huge advantage.
> 
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> denial mode hurts I know. Believe me I know,I went through the same denial mode stages you are in now when the Rams left LA 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if you have evidence that links Brady directly to having the balls deflated, then put it up here or shut the fuck up, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, the Jellies have taken over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no wonder you worship Brady,you cry like he does when the truth hurts.
> 
> funny that all these former NFL player greats are all calling him out but that is no evidence to you and destroying and tampering evidence is not evidence to you.you are funny in defeat.
Click to expand...

This guy is unbelievable with his Brady does not wrong bullshit


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriot fan bois still falling over themselves to regurgitate "yabut" statements. Sad


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> cheatriot fan bois still falling over themselves to regurgitate "yabut" statements. Sad


this is what they see>>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






This is how Brady really is>>>


----------



## Alex.

"Brady was counter-offering the NFL’s minimized suspension deal with, get this, no games and a fine that was probably less than the $1.1 million he’ll lose from the four games he’s scheduled to miss."

Check out Tom Brady s laughable counteroffer to the NFL For The Win

Incredibly lame counteroffer.


----------



## Hawkeye2j




----------



## Hawkeye2j

Not talked about much, but the Colts balls were underinflated as well.  Guess what that means there was no tampering.  Face it, nobody cheated.  It has been a witch hunt from the beginning.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> "Brady was counter-offering the NFL’s minimized suspension deal with, get this, no games and a fine that was probably less than the $1.1 million he’ll lose from the four games he’s scheduled to miss."
> 
> Check out Tom Brady s laughable counteroffer to the NFL For The Win
> 
> Incredibly lame counteroffer.




Or, considering that the NFL has literally zero proof that the balls ever were deflated intentionally, and the Patriots had already agreed to pay $1 million and forfeit 1st and 4th round draft picks even though they were completely exonerated by the Wells Report, and considering that previous fines for ball tampering were 25k to nothing, and previous fines for non-cooperation were 50k...

Brady offering to pay ANYTHING is more than the NFL should have gotten out of this bullshit.


----------



## mack20

Also, that article is hilarious.  Start in the middle when you're negotiating a settlement?  What? If the penalty was 4 games, why would you come in offering two and maybe get 3 when you could come in saying "no games and a fine" and possibly negotiate to 2?


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> only one crying is YOU darling,you only see what you want to see like all cheatriot apologists  and keep playing dodgeball ignoring facts of their history cause your heros have been exposed.
> 
> whine whine whine in defeat just like brady does,
> 
> not my fault you play dodgeball and keep covering your eyes to many posts here you refuse to address.the objective people like alex,dot and others look at both sides of the coin and address every post.you cheatriot apologists only look at ONE side of the coin and refuse to address the many multiple posts of ours.
> 
> sore loser cant handle defeat.again you need to marry trollstyle,just like him,you play dodgeball and cry in defeat.
> 
> 
> and keep doing this to know end.
> 
> 
> well two can play your game,since you refuse to address multiple posts here that prove you lie that there is no evidence,then I'll play your game,i'll ignore you as well and leave you to talk to yourself living in your deluded fantasys there is no evidence,bye troll.
> 
> keep on convincing yourself there is no evidence and the cheatriots dont cheat in your own fairyland you live in while smoking the crack your on.
> 
> have fun talking to yourself.
> 
> i am going to take this advise now which is-



So still no evidence to link Brady to what he is accused of, and so now you go whining off into the sunset, lol.

Oh, please, don't make me cry!  roflmao

FACT; not one piece of evidence yet exists that links Brady directly to the so-called deflate gate footballs being under-inflated.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brady was counter-offering the NFL’s minimized suspension deal with, get this, no games and a fine that was probably less than the $1.1 million he’ll lose from the four games he’s scheduled to miss."
> 
> Check out Tom Brady s laughable counteroffer to the NFL For The Win
> 
> Incredibly lame counteroffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, considering that the NFL has literally zero proof that the balls ever were deflated intentionally, and the Patriots had already agreed to pay $1 million and forfeit 1st and 4th round draft picks even though they were completely exonerated by the Wells Report, and considering that previous fines for ball tampering were 25k to nothing, and previous fines for non-cooperation were 50k...
> 
> Brady offering to pay ANYTHING is more than the NFL should have gotten out of this bullshit.
Click to expand...



Exactly right.

Goodell is an ass hat.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and using a shredder proves one is hiding information too?
> 
> This is why we have 5th amendment rights/protections.
> 
> Fuck the NFL. Nothing gives them the right to run a fishing expedition on my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong legal  system, the CBA is the controlling authority where the participants contractually relinquish one or more of their constitutional rights. Different standards apply as per Mr. Brady's wishes pursuant to a lawsuit he filed against the NFL in order to get the CBA to begin with. Those teeth marks on his ass do not feel so good now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are practical implied limits to any contract and giving the NFLs legal begals carte blanche to go through a persons cell phone is among those thing off limits.
> 
> Wait and see who wins in court, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if the Federal Court takes so long to rule that the end of the season comes with four games left.....and they rule in favor of the NFL. TOM IS SCREWED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crucial decision will be whether the court issues a stay, even if Tom loses the longer final decision.
> 
> Hasn't the NFL lost its last three court battles with players they have pissed on? Oh, yeah, that's right, so I'll take those odds, Cherry Blossom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear "Tom" is getting advise from Hernandez.  Birds of a Feather.....
Click to expand...



And so do you  have proof Brady uninflated the footballs?

Or are you just trying to hitch up to the bandwagon?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> "Brady was counter-offering the NFL’s minimized suspension deal with, get this, no games and a fine that was probably less than the $1.1 million he’ll lose from the four games he’s scheduled to miss."
> 
> Check out Tom Brady s laughable counteroffer to the NFL For The Win
> 
> Incredibly lame counteroffer.




No, actually it is reasonable considering that the NFL has ZERO EVIDENCE!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
Click to expand...


So where is your PROOF, dude?

You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.

That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.

Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.


----------



## Papageorgio

Three CBA violations. 

First, there is no precedent in charging a player with obstruction.

Second, there is no precedent for charging a player with an equipment violation.

Third, the NFL did not inform players of the penalty for not turning over a phone. Which is a violation of the CBA. 

The NFL told Brady all they wanted was a list of who Brady contacted that was pertinent to the case. So why is destroying the phone now an issue? He said he has a list, he can also produce the phone numbers of who he contacted. The people he texted had the text he sent. 

The phone is a side show to incriminate Brady. 

Goodell does have the integrity of the game he can use.

All in all, this should be an interesting case and we all have to wait for the truth because neither the NFL or Brady are credible.


----------



## JimH52

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
Click to expand...


Not a court of law....it is the NFL

Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.

Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
Click to expand...



So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?

So how do you like being a thrall?


----------



## JimH52

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
Click to expand...


what's a thrail?


----------



## JimH52

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's a thrail?
Click to expand...


Maybe a super secret play by the Putriots?


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's a thrail?
Click to expand...


I don't know; you tell me since you brought it up.

I was referring to THRALLS.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimH52 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's a thrail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a super secret play by the Putriots?
Click to expand...



No, it is the mindset of most libtards.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's a thrail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a super secret play by the Putriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the mindset of most libtards.
Click to expand...

Hey, Hey I am on your side in this argument.


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
Click to expand...


He doesn't have to explain why he destroyed his phone. He has to prove the NFL violated the CBA. He has a pretty good case.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to explain why he destroyed his phone. He has to prove the NFL violated the CBA. He has a pretty good case.
Click to expand...

I can't say this enough, the fact the Colts balls were underinflated means there was no tampering.  It is that simple


----------



## JimBowie1958

Hawkeye2j said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you only expect fairness in a court of law, but not elsewhere?
> 
> So how do you like being a thrall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's a thrail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a super secret play by the Putriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the mindset of most libtards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Hey I am on your side in this argument.
Click to expand...


'Putriots' does not equal 'my side', lol. I am a Patriots fan, so I am not sure what you mean.

It's all in good fun anyway.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Hawkeye2j said:


> I can't say this enough, the fact the Colts balls were underinflated means there was no tampering.  It is that simple



Wait, hold on a minute.....

Are we sure that the Colts actually have any balls?


----------



## Papageorgio

Hawkeye2j said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to explain why he destroyed his phone. He has to prove the NFL violated the CBA. He has a pretty good case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say this enough, the fact the Colts balls were underinflated means there was no tampering.  It is that simple
Click to expand...


At this point Brady has to prove the NFL violated the CBA, they are not going to retry the accusations.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheatriot fan bois still falling over themselves to regurgitate "yabut" statements. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> this is what they see>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Brady really is>>>
Click to expand...

exactly!!!


----------



## RKMBrown

It's a conspiracy against the patriots!  ROFL


----------



## Hawkeye2j

Face it.  No response about the Colts balls being underinflated.  No problem with Aaron Rogers admitting to overinflating over the limit.  No problem with Jerry Rice putting stickum on his gloves (highly illegal).  It is a conspiracy.  The proof could not be plainer


----------



## Dot Com

Belicheat bump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, funny thread, but anyone who thinks that Brady got a fair shake in this process is not paying attention.  Goodell arbitrates his own decision? Seriously? And this is one of the heavier punishments for an offense that demonstrably had no affect on the game (since the Pats then blew out the Colts with properly inflated balls) and there was never any real evidence that showed Brady or anyone else did anything in violation of the rules.
> 
> The weather and 30 minutes of play could have lowered the balls PSI all by itself if it was aired up to minimum pressures.
> 
> If this is such a big deal, why didn't the fucking refs keep an eye on the footballs instead of signing them over to the home teams equipment guys? Why aren't the refs taking any of the blame if this is such a big deal?
> 
> It is all nothing but bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
Click to expand...


No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
Click to expand...

Please Mr. Know it all show us the evidence that Brady did it.  There is none


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheatriot fan bois still falling over themselves to regurgitate "yabut" statements. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> this is what they see>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Brady really is>>>
Click to expand...



same with Belicheat. these nutcases give the human race a bad name saying the patriots dont cheat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hawkeye2j said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and 'failing to cooperate' in this case means he refused to plead guilty.
> 
> The NFL had ZERO evidence to warrant invading Brady's privacy and searching his fucking phone.
> 
> It is none of their god damned business unless they can show some kind of cause.
> 
> Goodell is simply on a power trip and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> you're funny
> 
> seriously though, back to topic- cheaters getting their just desserts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where is your PROOF, dude?
> 
> You do know how it is supposed to work right? Due fairness does not mean punishing a payer with a four game suspensionnd loss of a seven figure income when you have ZERO proof, then have the audacity to act as the arbitrator of your own fucked up decision.
> 
> That is Gulag shit, not American fair play.
> 
> Goodell needs to be fired ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a court of law....it is the NFL
> 
> Oh, and did you hear the trial has been moved to New York....could the judge be a Jets fan?  You know one of the teams that has been cheated out of a Division title for many years.
> 
> Can't wait to see Shady explain why he destroyed his cell phone....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to explain why he destroyed his phone. He has to prove the NFL violated the CBA. He has a pretty good case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say this enough, the fact the Colts balls were underinflated means there was no tampering.  It is that simple
Click to expand...


hate to break the news to you cheatriot worshipper,,but the cheats have been caught cheating many times over the years.the ravens alerted the colts to the deflated footballs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hawkeye2j said:


> Face it.  No response about the Colts balls being underinflated.  No problem with Aaron Rogers admitting to overinflating over the limit.  No problem with Jerry Rice putting stickum on his gloves (highly illegal).  It is a conspiracy.  The proof could not be plainer


we have already addressed and  debunked all that grasping at straws argument   throughout this thread you cheatriot apologists come up with when losing this debate,I suggest you go through this entire thread and read through all the posts before bringing up an old lame argument that has been addressed and countered on here.

you guys can never come up with something new after being taken to school on this,its either the same old blah,blah,blah. never fails everytime in desperation after getting checkmated,you all always retreat to the old debunked there is no evidence laughable lie,or the old debunked jerry rice and Aaron Rogers nonsense everytime.

yeah and hillary clinton after she destroyed documents pertaining to vince foster when investigaters were in the white house investigating the vince foster murder,there was no evidence of a coverup by her either.you brady worshippers are hilarious in your rants and grasping at straws in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hawkeye2j said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Mr. Know it all show us the evidence that Brady did it.  There is none
Click to expand...



I smell a sock here guys.

Notice how he came out of the woodwork out of nowhere? ahh the cheatriot worshippers getting desperate as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> It's a conspiracy against the patriots!  ROFL


yep they think its a conspiracy against their hero Brady.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady had a chance to defend himself, he choked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
Click to expand...


I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue. 

Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?


----------



## Hawkeye2j

9/11 inside job said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please Mr. Know it all show us the evidence that Brady did it.  There is none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a sock here guys.
> 
> Notice how he came out of the woodwork out of nowhere? ahh the cheatriot worshippers getting desperate as always.
Click to expand...

Who do you think is a sock?  Me?  If you do, you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to defend himself? He pointed out that the investigation pointed out it did not have compelling evidence, so why is he being punished? Because someone has to suffer because the Patriots are so damned good?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
Click to expand...

Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us


----------



## Papageorgio

Hawkeye2j said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
Click to expand...


I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams. 

Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA. 

Rules are rules.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
Click to expand...

What rule(s) are you referring to?


----------



## Alex.

Hawkeye2j said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
Click to expand...


Hate you? no.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
Click to expand...


I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hawkeye2j said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did not cooperate that is how he failed to defend himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
Click to expand...

hey sock,you cheatriot apologists crack me up to know end in your desperation ramblings with the old hate thing.thats funny you claim I hate the cheats when as i have said a million times before in the past,the chargers being my favorite team the past 20 years,i have always been an AFC guy so except for the last superbowl,the previous five times before that,i rooted for the cheats to win.

In fact i was depressed about a week the first time they lost to the giants because i wanted them to have a perfect season since i would someday want to see a perfect undefeated season sometime in  my life since i was not around the year the dolphins did it in 72,not only that,i wanted to throw a party when they beat the st louis lambs team in st louis the fact i have always rooted for the team that plays them to win each week the last 20 years after they left LA but yet according to your rants and ramblings,i hate them.

better get off the crack your smoking jim.

seeing your avatar,you are obviously a boston guy who refuses to see their wrongdoing so your hopeless.

heck  the way you live in denial with your ramblings and the way you grasp at straws living in a fantasyland they are not cheaters,you probably think oswald shot JFK as well i would not be surprised.

like all cheatriot apologists,you lost your credibility there claiming i hate the cheats as you did when you said there is no evidence,keep only seeing what you want to see and live in denial since that makes you sleep better at night.Its tiresome repeating the same thing over and over that myself,alex and many others have debunked that they are not cheaters and there is no evidence.

 so since you just repeat the same old lies over and over again that have been countered throughout this whole thread and you wont even take the time to read them and have nothing NEW to say,im done with your ramblings.

maybe someone else will bother with you.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did he fail to cooperate exactly?
> 
> Patriots apos Tom Brady defends himself criticizes NFL in Facebook post - LA Times
> 
> I know this is his own words, ut he explains how he did cooperate:
> 
> "To try and reconcile the record and fully cooperate with the investigation after I was disciplined in May, we turned over detailed pages of cell phone records and all of the emails that Mr. Wells requested. We even contacted the phone company to see if there was any possible way we could retrieve any/all of the actual text messages from my old phone. In short, we exhausted every possibility to give the NFL everything we could and offered to go thru the identity for every text and phone call during the relevant time. Regardless, the NFL knows that Mr. Wells already had ALL relevant communications with Patriots personnel that either Mr. Wells saw or that I was questioned about in my appeal hearing. There is no “smoking gun” and this controversy is manufactured to distract from the fact they have zero evidence of wrongdoing."
> 
> 
> 
> So the guy who did got suspended cries he did no wrong. If this were not Brady would  you be saying the same thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey sock,you cheatriot apologists crack me up to know end in your desperation ramblings with the old hate thing.thats funny you claim I hate the cheats when as i have said a million times before in the past,the chargers being my favorite team the past 20 years,i have always been an AFC guy so except for the last superbowl,the previous five times before that,i rooted for the cheats to win.
> 
> In fact i was depressed about a week the first time they lost to the giants because i wanted them to have a perfect season since i would someday want to see a perfect undefeated season sometime in  my life since i was not around the year the dolphins did it in 72,not only that,i wanted to throw a party when they beat the st louis lambs team in st louis the fact i have always rooted for the team that plays them to win each week the last 20 years after they left LA but yet according to your rants and ramblings,i hate them.
> 
> better get off the crack your smoking jim.
> 
> seeing your avatar,you are obviously a boston guy who refuses to see their wrongdoing so your hopeless.
> 
> heck  the way you live in denial with your ramblings and the way you grasp at straws living in a fantasyland they are not cheaters,you probably think oswald shot JFK.
Click to expand...


More bullshit lies from hand job, all he can do is troll.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.If it was another quarterback he did not worship,then he knows just as well as we do he would not be defending him like all cheatriot apologists do.if this was someone else,the cheatriot apologists would be all over this..you think they would be defending Peyton Manning if this was HIM? I dont think so.excellent point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
Click to expand...

You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.

Your butt-hurt is so obvious.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
Click to expand...



yeah the cheatriot apologists are so butthurt their heros have been exposed its beyond pitiful.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who the team is, it could be Wilson or Romo. Violating the CBA is wrong. If you want it written in the rules write it in, otherwise this should not be an issue.
> 
> Would you feel different if it were any other team or QB?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
Click to expand...


Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.

Three violations that you can try however have not explained away. 

The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position. 

No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot. 

The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the cheatriot apologists are so butthurt their heros have been exposed its beyond pitiful.
Click to expand...


That you think there is cheating after you claimed the NFL is all set up makes you look like a board dumbshit hand job. Thanks for proving your stupidity.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

Please send me your cellphones.You have to promise not to delete anything. Just send them, and by the way — I'm going to cherry-pick the most embarrassing things I can find, and twist out of context, and print them on the front page.No? You won't? Frankly, I don't blame you.Obviously, Brady felt the same — his lawyer early on said the NFL would never get the phone, nor was there a legal obligation to hand it over.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they wouldn't.  They hate us cause they ain't us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
Click to expand...



You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.


Yep I would say butt hurt.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
Click to expand...


Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
Click to expand...

You can keep calling me names and look like a fool or cite some authority and we can discuss this. So far you have nothing to validate your claims.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep calling me names and look like a fool or cite some authority and we can discuss this. So far you have nothing to validate your claims.
Click to expand...


Alex, I have posted links. You can google and see what I am saying is correct,. It's up to you I don't really care. If you want to discuss it fine, if you want to keep up with the playing dumb, fine. 

I have done a lot of reading and watching the sports shows. I have listened to players, former team presidents, coaches and on and on. Who will win, I have no clue. Both have cases, however the CBA was indeed violated. Like it or not.

Here you go another link.

NFLPA - NFLPA Statement on Tom Brady s Four-Game Suspension


----------



## Alex.

"Tom Brady doesn’t care. The New England Patriots don’t care.

Brady may ultimately be remembered as football’s greatest quarterback ever. But he will also be remembered as a whiner. He’s the spoiled jerk who struck out at Wiffle ball during sixth-grade recess but refused to give the next kid the bat. In trying to protect his reputation, Brady is making himself look worse. Like a crying baby.

I’d hate to sit next to Brady on an airplane. All that caterwauling would ruin your trip.

Brady says there’s no evidence. Sure, not anymore. You destroyed your cell phone.

But there’s still evidence: That equipment flunky known as the “Deflator.” All those text messages. The PSI levels of the footballs used in the AFC Championship Game.

Deny, deny, deny. Patriots owner Robert Kraft thought he made a deal for Brady by accepting punishment for his team. You can even plea-bargain in sports.

Kraft’s notion that the NFL is trying to smear Brady is ludicrous. Brady is (was) football’s most popular player. What’s accomplished by railroading Brady? Who benefits by that conspiracy? Certainly not the NFL or Commissioner Roger Goodell."

Madden Ben Roethlisberger unlike Tom Brady put team first when suspended - Timesonline.com Mark Madden

The author really put this whole situation in a nutshell. Kraft did what was good for the NFL, he has no reason to apologize for anything many others before him put the good of the NFL before themselves they are the true leaders and the reason why we have this sport to enjoy.

No matter what Brady will always be remembered for being a selfish crybaby. He dug himself in deep with his self serving nonsense no court in this world can rehabilitate the image that Brady has worked so hard to destroy.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep calling me names and look like a fool or cite some authority and we can discuss this. So far you have nothing to validate your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex, I have posted links. You can google and see what I am saying is correct,. It's up to you I don't really care. If you want to discuss it fine, if you want to keep up with the playing dumb, fine.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading and watching the sports shows. I have listened to players, former team presidents, coaches and on and on. Who will win, I have no clue. Both have cases, however the CBA was indeed violated. Like it or not.
> 
> Here you go another link.
> 
> NFLPA - NFLPA Statement on Tom Brady s Four-Game Suspension
Click to expand...

You still have not established the CBA was violated.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can keep calling me names and look like a fool or cite some authority and we can discuss this. So far you have nothing to validate your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex, I have posted links. You can google and see what I am saying is correct,. It's up to you I don't really care. If you want to discuss it fine, if you want to keep up with the playing dumb, fine.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading and watching the sports shows. I have listened to players, former team presidents, coaches and on and on. Who will win, I have no clue. Both have cases, however the CBA was indeed violated. Like it or not.
> 
> Here you go another link.
> 
> NFLPA - NFLPA Statement on Tom Brady s Four-Game Suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have not established the CBA was violated.
Click to expand...


I stated the reasons why I think it was violated and you have the right to disagree. Which you have. Your opinion is no better than mine at this point.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
Click to expand...


I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
Click to expand...


I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
Click to expand...


It's going to be an interesting year!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year!
Click to expand...


The NFL is always interesting and unless it is my team, I don't like dynasties.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady's Deflate-Gate Suspension"*
> 
> * The NFL on Tuesday upheld its four-game suspension of Tom Brady, the star quarterback of the New England Patriots — and said he had his phone destroyed just before he met with Deflate-Gate investigators.*
> 
> *"Brady's deliberate destruction of potentially relevant evidence went beyond a mere failure to cooperate in the investigation and supported a finding that he had sought to hide evidence of his own participation in the underlying scheme to alter the footballs," the NFL said in announcing the ruling."*
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Upholds Tom Brady s Deflate-Gate Suspension - NBC News*
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL is always interesting and unless it is my team, I don't like dynasties.
Click to expand...


Pats are going for 5 rings!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL is always interesting and unless it is my team, I don't like dynasties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pats are going for 5 rings!!!
Click to expand...


Hey, don't rub it in. I think the Colts and the Packers will be the team's in your way this year.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL is always interesting and unless it is my team, I don't like dynasties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pats are going for 5 rings!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, don't rub it in. I think the Colts and the Packers will be the team's in your way this year.
Click to expand...


The Colts?  Why the Colts?


----------



## Papageorgio

At quarterback, the Colts have Andrew Luck and his back up Matt Hasselbeck. At running back, they added Frank Gore. TY Hilton, Andre Johnson and Phillip Dorsett at WR. The have TE Fleener. They have a better offensive line. 

This,is not the team that fell part against the Pats last year. The still have defensive issues but their offense could be the best this year.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Patriots fan, I rate them with Seattle and Dallas as my least liked teams.
> 
> Fair is fair however and the NFL has violated the CBA. I think Brady knew the air pressure was let out and I think it was by his direction, however there is no direct proof and they punishment is a violation of the CBA.
> 
> Rules are rules.
> 
> 
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
Click to expand...


No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."

In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.

Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.

Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
Click to expand...


Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.


----------



## Dot Com

Stop it cheatriot fan bois grls.  You are doubling-down on your mania

They got busted not once but TWICE for cheating 

Its over


----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OldStyle Papageorgio & ChrisL, what say you?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait until Brady starts playing and we kick all your all arses.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they lose, I don't want them back in the Super Bowl, I am not a New England fan at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's going to be an interesting year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL is always interesting and unless it is my team, I don't like dynasties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pats are going for 5 rings!!!
Click to expand...



The irony to all this is that the Patriot haters think that they are hurting the Patriots, and in a direct point to point bean counter kind of thinking maybe they are.

But one thing I do know that the Patriot haters ARE DOING SPECTACULARLY - they are uniting the Patriots behind their QB, coach and owner like no team I have ever read about before.  So instead of the classic post-Super Bowl doldrums, the Patriots are going to roar into the coming season with a mission so intense you could cook franks and burgers off it.

If I had to bet on one team to win it all right now, even with Brady out for 4 games, I would have to bet it all on the Patriots and it would be precisely because of all the bullshit the NFL is putting that team through FOR NOTHING..


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


> Stop it cheatriot fan bois grls.  You are doubling-down on your mania
> 
> They got busted not once but TWICE for cheating
> 
> Its over




There is nothing over here, Dot-Bomb, except your opinion of your own opinion which is way OVER-done.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Stop it cheatriot fan bois grls.  You are doubling-down on your mania
> 
> They got busted not once but TWICE for cheating
> 
> Its over



Still adding nothing to a discussion. Amazing how you never add anything to a discussion. You are the master at that.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rule(s) are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
Click to expand...

You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Stop it cheatriot fan bois grls.  You are doubling-down on your mania
> 
> They got busted not once but TWICE for cheating
> 
> Its over


It is 3 times with Patriots personnel regarding equipment. They already received   warning letter for the first infraction the second and third involved a fine, draft picks, dismissal and/or suspension of personnel. That was just for funny business with equipment.

The spygate thing and  hiring a thug who would be a murderer(even though they knew of his gang related activities) all add to the scumminess of the organization.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
Click to expand...

 I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted the CBA violations they were agreed to by the players and the NFL agreed to them. You can find in this thread. I don't need to repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
Click to expand...


No, you don't know what you are talking about.

And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
Click to expand...


You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

What? You were expecting another team to top the list? Blame your local and national sports media for misinforming you. Click on a team's name to see all of their cheats or browse a list of the NFL's biggest cheatsinstead.

*TEAM
CHEATSCORE*?
*1. Denver Broncos*

(CheatScore of *45* = *THE BIGGEST* NFL Cheaters)
*2. Pittsburgh Steelers*

(CheatScore of *40* = *EXCEPTIONAL* NFL Cheaters)
*3. New York Jets*

(CheatScore of *40* = *EXCEPTIONAL* NFL Cheaters)
*4. New York Giants*

(CheatScore of *35* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*5. San Francisco 49ers*

(CheatScore of *35* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*6. Baltimore Ravens*

(CheatScore of *32* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*7. Washington Redskins*

(CheatScore of *32* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*8. Miami Dolphins*

(CheatScore of *30* = *TOUCH ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*9. Indianapolis Colts*

(CheatScore of *30* = *TOUCH ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*10. Oakland Raiders*

(CheatScore of *28* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*11. Green Bay Packers*

(CheatScore of *27* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*12. Atlanta Falcons*

(CheatScore of *26* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*13. Seattle Seahawks*

(CheatScore of *25* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*14. Carolina Panthers*

(CheatScore of *25* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*15. Detroit Lions*

(CheatScore of *24* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*16. Tampa Bay Buccaneers*

(CheatScore of *24* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*17. Minnesota Vikings*

(CheatScore of *23* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*18. New Orleans Saints*

(CheatScore of *23* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*19. New England Patriots*

(CheatScore of *22* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*20. San Diego Chargers*

(CheatScore of *22* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*21. Philadelphia Eagles*

(CheatScore of *22* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*22. Chicago Bears*

(CheatScore of *20* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*23. Dallas Cowboys*

(CheatScore of *20* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*24. Buffalo Bills*

(CheatScore of *19* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*25. Tennessee Titans*

(CheatScore of *16* = *WELL BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*26. Cincinnati Bengals*

(CheatScore of *15* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*27. Houston Texans*

(CheatScore of *15* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*28. St. Louis Rams*

(CheatScore of *14* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*29. Arizona Cardinals*

(CheatScore of *13* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*30. Cleveland Browns*

(CheatScore of *13* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*31. Jacksonville Jaguars*

(CheatScore of *12* = *THE FEEBLEST* NFL Cheaters)
*32. Kansas City Chiefs*

(CheatScore of *12* = *THE FEEBLEST* NFL Cheaters)



The NFL s Biggest Cheaters - Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating


----------



## Hawkeye2j

What do you know.  Pats are below average cheaters


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those? Your position was proven  to be without merit yet you foist the same stuff here  and expect people to agree with you.
> 
> Your butt-hurt is so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
Click to expand...

Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:

"Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."

http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
*
Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
Click to expand...

The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that is how the NFLPA is going to argue. But what the hell an asshole like yourself knows all. Again, your obsession over butt hurt tells us all you have nothing, you can't refute, you can't prove. You have nothing. Nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
Click to expand...


Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.

I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> 
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
Click to expand...


I doubt his "legacy is tarnished" over a slightly deflated football.  Lol.  The hyperbole and whining is getting old.  I wonder when they will grow tired?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven wrong? Bullshit! There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment.
> 
> Three violations that you can try however have not explained away.
> 
> The only way that this doesn't get reduced is that the Commissioner is given wide latitude as a commissioner. However the CBA has been violated. No player has been suspended or fined for what Brady has done and it is not covered under the current CBA. Also the NFL is now putting into place checks and balances for PSI, which could further the NFLPA's position.
> 
> No butt hurt Alex, nothing at stake, the whole idea that you keep bringing that up over and over tells everyone here that this bugs you a lot.
> 
> The NFL will go on and my Raiders will go 4-12 this year. Another playoff and another Super Bowl will be played, that is what I'm looking forward to. As long as the Hawks, Cowboys, Patriots and Giants don't make the Super Bowl, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.

Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he does seem to have an obsession with men's butts.
> 
> 
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
Click to expand...

Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are arguing in a vacuum. You have zero basis for making your claims.
> 
> 
> Yep I would say butt hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
Click to expand...

Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt his "legacy is tarnished" over a slightly deflated football.  Lol.  The hyperbole and whining is getting old.  I wonder when they will grow tired?
Click to expand...

So you agree he had something to do with the deflated footballs. It is fine that you accept a someone with a  lower standard to be your champion, thankfully not everyone has that point of view.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

There were no intentionally deflated balls.  The Colts underinflated balls prove it.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Hawkeye2j said:


> There were no intentionally deflated balls.  The Colts underinflated balls prove it.




You cant persuade these fascists these days. They assume that everyone accused is guilty and they are projecting their own cynicism onto everyone else.

Screw Alex, who cares?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is right when he pointed out that, "There is no precedent for obstruction, no one has ever been suspended nor is there a penalty, fine or suspension of obstruction a violation of the CBA. There is no precedent for fining or suspending a player for tampering with equipment, it is not covered in the CBA and further no penalty is listed whatsoever for tampering with the footballs in the players CBA. Brady was not informed of the suspension for not turning over his phone, the NFL under the CBA, the NFL must inform the player of a punishment before they can impose a punishment."
> 
> In other words Goodell is pulling things out of his ass.  Sounds like he has the butt hurt.
> 
> Meanwhile your little magic wand waving while pronouncing them baseless is stupid and might work on a playground but not in real life.
> 
> Take a critical thinking course sometime, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.
Click to expand...


Whatever, fascist, go take a hike.

You are a liar and a fraud. You provide not one single fact to back your claims but use one liners over and over. Its like they pay you by the post or something. And I doubt anyone would be so stupid as to hire you to post you drivel.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
Click to expand...


Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
Click to expand...

Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know what you are talking about, if you are so sure can you post your authority on the subject.  Just another devotee who cannot deal with then fact that he has been made a fool of by Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, fascist, go take a hike.
> 
> You are a liar and a fraud. You provide not one single fact to back your claims but use one liners over and over. Its like they pay you by the post or something. And I doubt anyone would be so stupid as to hire you to post you drivel.
Click to expand...

You did not read what I posted to you. No problem buddy


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
Click to expand...


I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them. 

Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much. 

We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
Click to expand...

You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
Click to expand...


And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.

Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> And if you think that the commissioner acting as the arbitrator of his OWN DECISION IS FAIR BY ANY MEANING OFTHE WORD then you are a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, fascist, go take a hike.
> 
> You are a liar and a fraud. You provide not one single fact to back your claims but use one liners over and over. Its like they pay you by the post or something. And I doubt anyone would be so stupid as to hire you to post you drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not read what I posted to you. No problem buddy
Click to expand...


I read it, and it was just your same old bullshit. 'It's Brady's fault cause he wanted it....bla, blah, blah.'


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
Click to expand...

While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no clue what you are talking about,  about read on:
> 
> "Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four professional league commissioners... in each of the three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline are subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitration review panel. While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him.  It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
> *
> Brady et al sued the NFL to get the current CBA. Another tale in the area of be careful what you ask for because you may just get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, fascist, go take a hike.
> 
> You are a liar and a fraud. You provide not one single fact to back your claims but use one liners over and over. Its like they pay you by the post or something. And I doubt anyone would be so stupid as to hire you to post you drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not read what I posted to you. No problem buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it, and it was just your same old bullshit. 'It's Brady's fault cause he wanted it....bla, blah, blah.'
Click to expand...

Nope had nothing to do with Brady whatsoever it was an in depth analysis about the powers and responsibilities of the Commission of the NFL and various other sports, you did not read anything.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Questions left unanswered by Patriot haters:
1. Where is the evidence that Brady did anything in violation of the rules? It does not exist, so how can one justify punishing a person for an unproven violation? Only in the NFL feudal system.
2. The NFL had plenty of lead time to manage the problem since the Colts informed them of their problem with Brady's preference for deflated footballs. So why didn't the NFL intervene before the game and make sure that the footballs were secured and not tampered with prior to the game if PSI in the footballs was such a big deal?
3. The refs were aware of the  allegations, and they could have taken steps to prevent tampering. Why are no referees being held responsible?
4. One undisputable fact is that the NFL had NO legit baseline for conditions under which the PSI is to be measured on the footballs. How can one place so much importance on the PSI if there are no standards for air temperature and football temperature when the PSI is measured? Why not use Nitrogen or some other element that has less response to air temperature if this is so important?

What is happening here is plain enough. The Patriots are being punished for being too damned good. In a 'Participation Trophy' Soccer Mom culture it is no longer acceptable to have such a well tuned and optimal organization as the New England Patriots and so they have to be punished for winning too much.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and everything Stalin did in his Moscow Show Trials was entirely legal at the time. But was still entirely unjust and unfair.
> 
> Where do you  idiots come from? No wonder you hate the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have a hard time with the written word Jim, have a nightcap and call it a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, fascist, go take a hike.
> 
> You are a liar and a fraud. You provide not one single fact to back your claims but use one liners over and over. Its like they pay you by the post or something. And I doubt anyone would be so stupid as to hire you to post you drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not read what I posted to you. No problem buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read it, and it was just your same old bullshit. 'It's Brady's fault cause he wanted it....bla, blah, blah.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope had nothing to do with Brady whatsoever it was an in depth analysis about the powers and responsibilities of the Commission of the NFL and various other sports, you did not read anything.
Click to expand...


I  read it, doofus, which is why I pointed out that though it might have been by the rules it is still unjust and unfair and compared it to Stalins Show Trials which were also entirely legal but still completely unjust and unfair.

So you didn't read my response while claiming that I did not read yours? roflmao


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I address the person from the part of the body where they spout their nonsense. Not my fault you talk through your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
Click to expand...


The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year. 

I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice. 

The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.



Yep the National Felons League is still fairly entertaining, but it amounts to simply grown men playing a child's game.

Why do these Cro Magnons get paid so much for doing NOTHING to protect/serve our nation? Meanwhile we have veterans living on the streets and on welfare.

It is a disgrace. Bread and Circuses to distract the masses while the Oligarchs steal our Republic and turn it into a fractured Balkanized wreck sucked out of every dime these parasites can bleed from it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the self righteous bull shitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
Click to expand...


You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just a consumer  of the goods and the services that the NFL puts out. I can see that you are in cry baby mode, I will let this one pass. Care to discuss the role of the Commissioner in the NFL together with his powers and responsibilities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
Click to expand...


What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!

Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.

Here's your Participation Trophy.

/sarc

Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one going on about everybody's imagined 'butt hurt' so it is your obsession, not mine, twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
Click to expand...

Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.


 The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what his responsibilities are. Never have questioned them.
> 
> Not in any mode pup, not sure why you keep bringing butt hurt and cry baby. I think you protest too much.
> 
> We will see where this goes and I'm not sure how it will turn out. Judges aren't dependable. It depends on what the judge will take into consideration and what he wants to let in. The courts will typically side with the players but we never know.
> 
> 
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!
> 
> Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.
> 
> Here's your Participation Trophy.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.
Click to expand...

 You are a disgrace but we keep you around for shits and giggles. Now go and have a hair of the dog that bit ya for heaven's sake.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  They are the ones who start these threads and whine incessantly about the Patriots.  Well, we still have our SB trophy and our rings.    We aren't the ones with the hurting butts around here.  Let them wallow in their misery over a football.  It's really funny when you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
Click to expand...


No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.

Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
Click to expand...

You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. . 

I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  have been listening to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims by the NFLPA and regurgitating that spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!
> 
> Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.
> 
> Here's your Participation Trophy.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgrace but we keep you around for shits and giggles. Now go and have a hair of the dog that bit ya for heaven's sake.
Click to expand...


You still present no facts, no reasoning, just mockery and name calling. That is all you've got, dude.

IT is painfully obvious that you are out of your depth and were it not for your complete lack of shame you would have left this thread a long time ago.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have read the NFL site listened to talk show personalities and reading the biased claims of the NFL. My opinion is different than yours, I read both sides and formed an opinion from there. Not sure what you have read or listened to, obviously you have a different opinion.  I think Brady is being railroaded. List me all the other players in the history of the NFL suspended or fined for obstructing an NFL investigation. Name all the other NFL players that have been fined or suspended for tampering with the equipment. Name all the NFL players that have been fined or suspended by the NFL for tampering with footballs and football tampering has been a staple in the league for decades.
> 
> Not saying Brady was right or wrong but the league for some reason has it out for him. Which is where I have the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!
> 
> Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.
> 
> Here's your Participation Trophy.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgrace but we keep you around for shits and giggles. Now go and have a hair of the dog that bit ya for heaven's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still present no facts, no reasoning, just mockery and name calling. That is all you've got, dude.
> 
> IT is painfully obvious that you are out of your depth and were it not for your complete lack of shame you would have left this thread a long time ago.
Click to expand...

Of course I have presented facts and attempted to engage you in a discussion, you response was to call me a NAZI. That is truly weird.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I listen to hacks, I know it is their job  to generate income they do that by exploiting the issue and the audience it keeps people listening. I do not read the NFL site for helping me decide the issue rather I look at the CBA, it's history and apply the facts that have been provided. The Commissioner was given broad powers *in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. It provides no independent review and grants Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. *I would not have agreed to that but Brady sure did when he filed a lawsuit against the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!
> 
> Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.
> 
> Here's your Participation Trophy.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgrace but we keep you around for shits and giggles. Now go and have a hair of the dog that bit ya for heaven's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still present no facts, no reasoning, just mockery and name calling. That is all you've got, dude.
> 
> IT is painfully obvious that you are out of your depth and were it not for your complete lack of shame you would have left this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have presented facts and attempted to engage you in a discussion, you response was to call me a NAZI. That is truly weird.
Click to expand...



You have not presented any facts that are relevant to the case that Brady is in.

What facts prove Brady guilty of tampering with the footballs?


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, however the CBA also calls for the NFL to have specific penalties for specific infractions. The NFL had no specific penalties for an NFL player inflating or deflating a football. The NFL has no specific penalties for obstruction. The CBA says that you have to have specific penalties, Brady it had none. That violates the CBA and even though Goodell has and should have broad powers, he has limits and guidelines he has to follow, I think he stepped out. I realize you think you have an unbiased superior opinion, but all you have is an opinion and the federal judge will have the only opinion that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are these pesky facts you keep bringing up? Alex is a wizard and he reshapes Reality to be whatever he wants it to be!
> 
> Just because the CBA calls for specific penalties to exist before hitting someone else with them doesn't mean that Goodell has to abide by it! Why he can just make up anything he wants and stick it to the unpopular Brady like any good fascist can do and the libtards will yell approval from the mountain tops.
> 
> Here's your Participation Trophy.
> 
> /sarc
> 
> Goodell is a disgrace and the NFL needs to lose its exemption from our anti-monopoly laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgrace but we keep you around for shits and giggles. Now go and have a hair of the dog that bit ya for heaven's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still present no facts, no reasoning, just mockery and name calling. That is all you've got, dude.
> 
> IT is painfully obvious that you are out of your depth and were it not for your complete lack of shame you would have left this thread a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have presented facts and attempted to engage you in a discussion, you response was to call me a NAZI. That is truly weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have not presented any facts that are relevant to the case that Brady is in.
> 
> What facts prove Brady guilty of tampering with the footballs?
Click to expand...

Guilt is a standard used in a criminal trial not in the arbitration that Brady agreed to in the CBA.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. .
> 
> I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?
Click to expand...

Thats our  Papageorgio


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. .
> 
> I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry I didn't take your name calling as a discussion.
You spoke of popularity, integrity of the game. The abuse issues have hurt the integrity of the game and yet we see two cases where Goodell was reeled in by the federal courts. I expect the same to happen.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. .
> 
> I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats our  Papageorgio
Click to expand...

The fucking little bitch that adds nothing to any thread spews a bunch of shit. How surprising.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. .
> 
> I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't take your name calling as a discussion.
> You spoke of popularity, integrity of the game. The abuse issues have hurt the integrity of the game and yet we see two cases where Goodell was reeled in by the federal courts. I expect the same to happen.
Click to expand...

Maybe he should be reeled in but that is what the players voted for. This is bigger than Brady and bigger than Goodell.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> 
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from the issue at hand to now discussing domestic abuse, philosophy and the value of the social animal in relation to self esteem issues. .
> 
> I was having an interesting discussion with you, where has there been a situation such as Brady's that would establish precedent where you feel the Commission should have followed but did not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't take your name calling as a discussion.
> You spoke of popularity, integrity of the game. The abuse issues have hurt the integrity of the game and yet we see two cases where Goodell was reeled in by the federal courts. I expect the same to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should be reeled in but that is what the players voted for. This is bigger than Brady and bigger than Goodell.
Click to expand...


Ok


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rings are meaningless compared to how much cheating the Patriots did to get those  rings. Brady has shot himself in the foot and his legacy is tarnished forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
Click to expand...


I know, but this was a slightly deflated football.  Lol.  So much more serious than beating your wife.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the National Felons League is still fairly entertaining, but it amounts to simply grown men playing a child's game.
> 
> Why do these Cro Magnons get paid so much for doing NOTHING to protect/serve our nation? Meanwhile we have veterans living on the streets and on welfare.
> 
> It is a disgrace. Bread and Circuses to distract the masses while the Oligarchs steal our Republic and turn it into a fractured Balkanized wreck sucked out of every dime these parasites can bleed from it.
Click to expand...


Good point, but it's because of paying fans.  The NFL makes a KILLING.  Unfortunately, the military doesn't have many fans willing to pay to see them work.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your opinion, again, your opinion is just as useless as mine or anyone else. Big scheme, next decade this is forgotten and Brady will always be mentioned with Montana, Manning, Marino and others.
> 
> I was watching Mike and Mike and several players said Brady will go down as a great QB. Montana had his receivers use stick'um, no one today cares that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> Each person who holds an opinion is a preferential source of income  for the NFL, so you may consider yourself useless, me I am careful where I spend my  money. This whole process has hurt the NFL, they are  a business and the product does not look so good unless you like cheating and lying to be the standard by which a player is held in high esteem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The product will produce record attendance, it will produce record ticket sales, record TV ratings, record merchandise sales, this year.
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better opinion? Your self esteem is not my concern.
> 
> 
> The success of the  NFL is based on each individual fan/consumer of the goods or services offered  and success is contingent upon each individual making a choice to support the NFL through purchasing the goods or services.  Each time the NFL or player for the NFL does something that harms the brand it potentially jeopardizes the success of the NFL in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No self esteem issue Alex. I have an opinion as do you, you aren't any better than I am. We are all equal, just stating a fact of life.
> 
> Domestic abuse seems to be the big issue in the NFL and they way the NFL has handled itself is probably the biggest concern over the last year. The NFL has been very inconsistent in its handling of domestic abuse issues. That has led to the Rice and Peterson suspensions being lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but this was a slightly deflated football.  Lol.  So much more serious than beating your wife.
Click to expand...

Two separate issues one addresses a criminal act  reflects on the game and one that speaks to the rules and integrity of the game itself.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Guilt is a standard used in a criminal trial not in the arbitration that Brady agreed to in the CBA.




Bullshit, they are suspending him for up to 4 games and costing him hundreds of thousands of dollars and you think they don't need any evidence? You are a fool.

But my point is that YOU have NO EVIDENCE and are just running your little bitch mouth to slander a man far better than you.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> [
> Two separate issues one addresses a criminal act  reflects on the game and one that speaks to the rules and integrity of the game itself.



According to you, the NFL can suspend anyone for any reason with or without evidence so the NFL has no integrity anyway.

Stupid fool. You really have blown out any resemblance to sanity, common sense or objectivity of any kind here.
Please, just shut the hell up.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the National Felons League is still fairly entertaining, but it amounts to simply grown men playing a child's game.
> 
> Why do these Cro Magnons get paid so much for doing NOTHING to protect/serve our nation? Meanwhile we have veterans living on the streets and on welfare.
> 
> It is a disgrace. Bread and Circuses to distract the masses while the Oligarchs steal our Republic and turn it into a fractured Balkanized wreck sucked out of every dime these parasites can bleed from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but it's because of paying fans.  The NFL makes a KILLING.  Unfortunately, the military doesn't have many fans willing to pay to see them work.
Click to expand...


This  is a symptom of the general sickness of our society where we elect corrupt politicians right out of the Dailey Machine in Chicago to be President of the United States and then talk about how unsuitable Trump is because he is a racist since he dared to say that some criminal alien immigrants from Mexico are breaking our laws. Imagine that.

The NFL is a gangrenous infection on the nations ass, and people like Alex are the puss.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilt is a standard used in a criminal trial not in the arbitration that Brady agreed to in the CBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they are suspending him for up to 4 games and costing him hundreds of thousands of dollars and you think they don't need any evidence? You are a fool.
> 
> But my point is that YOU have NO EVIDENCE and are just running your little bitch mouth to slander a man far better than you.
Click to expand...

You do not understand the process, the issues or what the players bargained for in the CBA.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Two separate issues one addresses a criminal act  reflects on the game and one that speaks to the rules and integrity of the game itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, the NFL can suspend anyone for any reason with or without evidence so the NFL has no integrity anyway.
> 
> Stupid fool. You really have blown out any resemblance to sanity, common sense or objectivity of any kind here.
> Please, just shut the hell up.
Click to expand...

No you are incorrect.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the National Felons League is still fairly entertaining, but it amounts to simply grown men playing a child's game.
> 
> Why do these Cro Magnons get paid so much for doing NOTHING to protect/serve our nation? Meanwhile we have veterans living on the streets and on welfare.
> 
> It is a disgrace. Bread and Circuses to distract the masses while the Oligarchs steal our Republic and turn it into a fractured Balkanized wreck sucked out of every dime these parasites can bleed from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but it's because of paying fans.  The NFL makes a KILLING.  Unfortunately, the military doesn't have many fans willing to pay to see them work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This  is a symptom of the general sickness of our society where we elect corrupt politicians right out of the Dailey Machine in Chicago to be President of the United States and then talk about how unsuitable Trump is because he is a racist since he dared to say that some criminal alien immigrants from Mexico are breaking our laws. Imagine that.
> 
> The NFL is a gangrenous infection on the nations ass, and people like Alex are the puss.
Click to expand...

Corrupt politicians have nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am long past as are most NFL fans, of holding the players in high esteem. Many are or were gang members. Many beat their wives, commit crimes and do drugs. They aren't any better than you or I. They are just people and some not very nice.
> 
> The whole idea that you are careful where you spend your money, is insinuating that I am not, which you have no clue how or what I spend my money on. I will tell you this, I don't buy NFL jerseys, I have a Raiders glass, blanket, slippers, key chain and mug, none of which I bought, they were gifts. My opinion of the NFL has changed and with the Rice, Hardy and Peterson issues. Brady not so much. Just my opinion and you have yours, you and your opinion is no better than mine, in spite what you try to infer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the National Felons League is still fairly entertaining, but it amounts to simply grown men playing a child's game.
> 
> Why do these Cro Magnons get paid so much for doing NOTHING to protect/serve our nation? Meanwhile we have veterans living on the streets and on welfare.
> 
> It is a disgrace. Bread and Circuses to distract the masses while the Oligarchs steal our Republic and turn it into a fractured Balkanized wreck sucked out of every dime these parasites can bleed from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, but it's because of paying fans.  The NFL makes a KILLING.  Unfortunately, the military doesn't have many fans willing to pay to see them work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This  is a symptom of the general sickness of our society where we elect corrupt politicians right out of the Dailey Machine in Chicago to be President of the United States and then talk about how unsuitable Trump is because he is a racist since he dared to say that some criminal alien immigrants from Mexico are breaking our laws. Imagine that.
> 
> The NFL is a gangrenous infection on the nations ass, and people like Alex are the puss.
Click to expand...


Well, I like NFL football, so . . . .


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

Stop w/ the slavish devotion Chrissy. You are making yourself look ridiculous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


>




chrissy no doubt thinks hillary did not participate in a coverup in the vince foster murder when during the investigation,she shreadded documents pertaining to vince foster the fact she has such a mancrush on brady and cant comprehend how he obstructed an investigation destroying evidence.


----------



## mack20

I don't see how any objective person could know the below facts and still not even QUESTION how the NFL has conducted itself here.

1. The NFL's General Counsel, Jeff Pash, was allowed to edit the "independent" Wells Report before it was released.

2. The NFL sent the Patriots a letter the day after the AFC Championship where they make the entirely false allegation that one of the balls was measured at 10.1 PSI.  Not a single reading was this low, and Gardi's letter made it impossible for the Patriots to fight the tampering allegations properly.

3. The NFL repeatedly refused to correct reports that "11/12 balls were deflated by up to 2 lbs", despite the fact that they were the only ones with the correct information.  They still have NEVER refuted this report.  By comparison, over the weekend there was a rumor that Mike Kensil had been removed from the NFL Operations team page, and the NFL corrected THAT rumor practically within the hour.

4. For months, the NFL refused to give the Patriots information on what the PSI readings had been, leaving them unable to fight false accusations with facts.

5. The NFL refused to address the Patriot's repeated requests to help contain leaks, all of which made the Patriots look bad, and most of which were demonstrably FALSE, despite the Patriots practically begging for help and information that would allow them to protect their brand.


I hope Brady and the NFLPA burn the NFL to the ground over this.  And whether you like the Patriots/Brady or not, it should worry every fan of the NFL that this all went down the way it did.  Next time it could easily be your favorite team or player being railroaded without any evidence simply to appease public opinion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


>




should have gotten your money back for that box of Cracker Jacks, bro


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilt is a standard used in a criminal trial not in the arbitration that Brady agreed to in the CBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, they are suspending him for up to 4 games and costing him hundreds of thousands of dollars and you think they don't need any evidence? You are a fool.
> 
> But my point is that YOU have NO EVIDENCE and are just running your little bitch mouth to slander a man far better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not understand the process, the issues or what the players bargained for in the CBA.
Click to expand...


No, you don't understand the process, but others apparently do. They can answer questions while you cannot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^




'he who smelt it delt it.' - Bart Simpson


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Two separate issues one addresses a criminal act  reflects on the game and one that speaks to the rules and integrity of the game itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, the NFL can suspend anyone for any reason with or without evidence so the NFL has no integrity anyway.
> 
> Stupid fool. You really have blown out any resemblance to sanity, common sense or objectivity of any kind here.
> Please, just shut the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you are incorrect.
Click to expand...


No, you are incorrect, and incoherent, irrational and need to get another lobotomy.


----------



## Papageorgio

JimBowie1958 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone farted in here.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'he who smelt it delt it.' - Bart Simpson
Click to expand...


He does shit all over the board, that's for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

See he has done it again, more shit from hand jobber.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Dot Com

mack20 said:


> I don't see how any objective person could know the below facts and still not even QUESTION how the NFL has conducted itself here.
> 
> 1. The NFL's General Counsel, Jeff Pash, was allowed to edit the "independent" Wells Report before it was released.
> 
> 2. The NFL sent the Patriots a letter the day after the AFC Championship where they make the entirely false allegation that one of the balls was measured at 10.1 PSI.  Not a single reading was this low, and Gardi's letter made it impossible for the Patriots to fight the tampering allegations properly.
> 
> 3. The NFL repeatedly refused to correct reports that "11/12 balls were deflated by up to 2 lbs", despite the fact that they were the only ones with the correct information.  They still have NEVER refuted this report.  By comparison, over the weekend there was a rumor that Mike Kensil had been removed from the NFL Operations team page, and the NFL corrected THAT rumor practically within the hour.
> 
> 4. For months, the NFL refused to give the Patriots information on what the PSI readings had been, leaving them unable to fight false accusations with facts.
> 
> 5. The NFL refused to address the Patriot's repeated requests to help contain leaks, all of which made the Patriots look bad, and most of which were demonstrably FALSE, despite the Patriots practically begging for help and information that would allow them to protect their brand.
> 
> 
> I hope Brady and the NFLPA burn the NFL to the ground over this.  And whether you like the Patriots/Brady or not, it should worry every fan of the NFL that this all went down the way it did.  Next time it could easily be your favorite team or player being railroaded without any evidence simply to appease public opinion.


NEWSFLASH!!!

They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.


----------



## Oldstyle

This whole "scandal" is a farce!  It turns out that out of the 12 "game balls" that were measured by the NFL...only one of them had a large amount of pressure taken out of it and that's the ball that the Colts had in their possession and turned over to the officials while complaining that the Patriots were "cheating"!  The other 11 balls were only slightly under inflated...something that could be explained by temperature changes from inside a warm locker room to outside on a cold, rainy day or that they were measured with the "long, bent needle" that gave a higher reading.  So the question I have is this...do you believe that the Patriots would have altered one ball to that extent but not the other 11 balls...and if that makes absolutely no sense at all (which it doesn't) then who let all that air out of the ball the Colts had in their possession?


----------



## Dot Com

cheatriot apologists are "doubling-down"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how any objective person could know the below facts and still not even QUESTION how the NFL has conducted itself here.
> 
> 1. The NFL's General Counsel, Jeff Pash, was allowed to edit the "independent" Wells Report before it was released.
> 
> 2. The NFL sent the Patriots a letter the day after the AFC Championship where they make the entirely false allegation that one of the balls was measured at 10.1 PSI.  Not a single reading was this low, and Gardi's letter made it impossible for the Patriots to fight the tampering allegations properly.
> 
> 3. The NFL repeatedly refused to correct reports that "11/12 balls were deflated by up to 2 lbs", despite the fact that they were the only ones with the correct information.  They still have NEVER refuted this report.  By comparison, over the weekend there was a rumor that Mike Kensil had been removed from the NFL Operations team page, and the NFL corrected THAT rumor practically within the hour.
> 
> 4. For months, the NFL refused to give the Patriots information on what the PSI readings had been, leaving them unable to fight false accusations with facts.
> 
> 5. The NFL refused to address the Patriot's repeated requests to help contain leaks, all of which made the Patriots look bad, and most of which were demonstrably FALSE, despite the Patriots practically begging for help and information that would allow them to protect their brand.
> 
> 
> I hope Brady and the NFLPA burn the NFL to the ground over this.  And whether you like the Patriots/Brady or not, it should worry every fan of the NFL that this all went down the way it did.  Next time it could easily be your favorite team or player being railroaded without any evidence simply to appease public opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
Click to expand...



they dont want to remember any history that exposes them as cheaters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I am crossing my fingers this turns out to be true.Goddel has way too much power behind his throne.

Insider Buzz Owners Want to Reduce Goodell s Power After Deflategate Debacle Bleacher Report


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dot Com said:


> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.



Which proves nothing about the current case, moron.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how any objective person could know the below facts and still not even QUESTION how the NFL has conducted itself here.
> 
> 1. The NFL's General Counsel, Jeff Pash, was allowed to edit the "independent" Wells Report before it was released.
> 
> 2. The NFL sent the Patriots a letter the day after the AFC Championship where they make the entirely false allegation that one of the balls was measured at 10.1 PSI.  Not a single reading was this low, and Gardi's letter made it impossible for the Patriots to fight the tampering allegations properly.
> 
> 3. The NFL repeatedly refused to correct reports that "11/12 balls were deflated by up to 2 lbs", despite the fact that they were the only ones with the correct information.  They still have NEVER refuted this report.  By comparison, over the weekend there was a rumor that Mike Kensil had been removed from the NFL Operations team page, and the NFL corrected THAT rumor practically within the hour.
> 
> 4. For months, the NFL refused to give the Patriots information on what the PSI readings had been, leaving them unable to fight false accusations with facts.
> 
> 5. The NFL refused to address the Patriot's repeated requests to help contain leaks, all of which made the Patriots look bad, and most of which were demonstrably FALSE, despite the Patriots practically begging for help and information that would allow them to protect their brand.
> 
> 
> I hope Brady and the NFLPA burn the NFL to the ground over this.  And whether you like the Patriots/Brady or not, it should worry every fan of the NFL that this all went down the way it did.  Next time it could easily be your favorite team or player being railroaded without any evidence simply to appease public opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
Click to expand...



Newsflash, they were punished for taping from the wrong location (NOT taping itself) for 1 half of 1 game in 2007.  A violation which had previously been given a slap on the wrist.  Not only that, but Belichick immediately took responsibility for it.

Second newsflash, what happened in 2007 has jack shit to do with this and only a complete moron would think it did.  So...yeah, I guess that explains your stance on things after all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.^


----------



## Oldstyle

I'd like one of the Patriot "haters" to explain how having one ball nearly two pounds under inflated and another 11 balls only slightly under inflated would be a competitive advantage to Tom Brady!  Why would someone as detail oriented as Brady have one ball out of twelve that was that far off?  Game balls get rotated constantly on a rain soaked day like that so that they can be kept as dry as possible.  So how would Brady know which ball he was getting...the one that was under inflated by two pounds or the ones that were right at the limit?  It's not like he gets to step up to the line and feel the ball to judge it's inflation level.  I'm sorry but if you REALLY think about it...it makes no sense at all!  What does make sense is that the Colts had possession of the ball that was grossly under inflated and they were the ones who lodged a complaint with the officials.  So who was it that stood to gain from forcing Brady to play with balls slightly harder than he preferred?  Who wouldn't have had a Patriots game ball in their possession UNTIL their defensive back intercepted a Brady pass in the second quarter and only THEN complained to the referee that the New England Patriot's ball was under inflated?  Why did the Colt's defensive back, D. Jackson state that the ball felt fine to him when he intercepted it if it was THAT under inflated yet when the Colt's coaching staff complained to the referee and had them test the ball it was GROSSLY under inflated?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and still another fart from old FARTSTYLE.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> I am crossing my fingers this turns out to be true.Goddel has way too much power behind his throne.
> 
> Insider Buzz Owners Want to Reduce Goodell s Power After Deflategate Debacle Bleacher Report



Roger fucked over his biggest supporter, Robert Kraft and one of the NFL's marquee players, Tom Brady.  Now he pays the price.  Stupid, Roger!  Really...really...STUPID!


----------



## JimBowie1958

9/11 inside job said:


> and still another fart from old FARTSTYLE.



Tracking fart counts over the internet?

Well at least you  are of *Some* use, lol.


----------



## Dot Com

JimBowie1958 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves nothing about the current case, moron.
Click to expand...

reduced to name calling so early in the game?  

Your concession is


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves nothing about the current case, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reduced to name calling so early in the game?
> 
> Your concession is
Click to expand...


Pot meet kettle.


----------



## mack20

Looking forward to digging in to the appeal transcript. So far the NFL isn't looking that great, probably why they argued for the record to remain sealed while Brady and the NFLPA wanted it released.


----------



## Papageorgio

The NFL looks like the bully on the block but you never know how judges will rule.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves nothing about the current case, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reduced to name calling so early in the game?
> 
> Your concession is
Click to expand...


The Patriots got jobbed back in 2007 and then THAT was used as the excuse to take away draft picks, a million dollars and the services of one of the leagues best quarterbacks for four games this season!


----------



## mack20

A few things so far:
1. Brady insisted on testifying under oath.  Even though it wasn't in court I'm under the impression that since it was a sworn deposition he could still be punished for perjury. 

2. Brady, under oath(which he requested), categorically denies ever, in his entire career, being either involved in or having knowledge of intentional deflation of footballs. 

3. Wells confirms that Brady was never given any indication that not handing over his cell phone would result in punishment. The precedent was a 50k fine. Brady testified that if he had been made aware of the potential for punishment, he would have turned over his phone against the advice of his lawyer. 

Honestly, not only do Wells and the NFL come out looking completely inept, I think the NFLPA has a solid case here, even if they're solely arguing the way in which the punishment was meted out and not the supposed infraction itself.


----------



## Dot Com

so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH!!!
> 
> They were caught cheating in 2007 as well or did you conveniently forget that fact.  They have a record of doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves nothing about the current case, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reduced to name calling so early in the game?
> 
> Your concession is
Click to expand...


So did you want to take a crack at explaining why the only ball that was under inflated beyond what one might expect from changing temperatures is the one ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession?  How did THAT ball get to be over two pounds under inflated while every other ball (all 11 of them!) were only slightly under inflated?

Or did you want to run away from that question?


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?



Did Brady "smash" his phone...or did it simply break and need to be replaced.  Once again the NFL has put out a narrative that makes Brady look bad while ignoring the facts.  It's the kind of sleazy behavior that's been conducted by the New York office of the NFL since this whole debacle began.  They leak damaging innuendos and refuse to release facts that would exonerate the Patriots.


----------



## Dot Com

if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois



Sounds like someone who's about to be super disappointed in how this all turns out.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois



If the NFL was that sharp, the refs who handle both teams footballs the entire game should have figured it out. Which they didn't.


----------



## Dot Com

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone who's about to be super disappointed in how this all turns out.
Click to expand...

huh?

The verdict is in, in case you hadn't noticed. The appeal was thrown out lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois



You're exactly right, Dottie!  It's what proves that this has been bullshit right from the start!  If one of the twelve balls had been that grossly under inflated Tom Brady most likely WOULD have noticed.  Yet he never did...the officials spotting the balls never did...and the Colts defensive back that intercepted Brady's pass never did!  None of those people noticed anything different about that one ball that was supposedly so much more under inflated than the others yet THAT ball...the one that the Colt's coaching staff turned over to officials at half time...the ball that THEY and they alone have had possession of since it was intercepted somehow turns out to be the ONLY ball that is under inflated to even close to that level!  How do you explain that?


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone who's about to be super disappointed in how this all turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> 
> The verdict is in, in case you hadn't noticed. The appeal was thrown out lol
Click to expand...


Judge Berman made a ruling?


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Tommy was as good a QB as you fanbois claim, he'd notice if the footballs were under-inflated which they were. Stop it fanbois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone who's about to be super disappointed in how this all turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> 
> The verdict is in, in case you hadn't noticed. The appeal was thrown out lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judge Berman made a ruling?
Click to expand...


You don't understand, Mack...this case was decided by Dottie as soon as it broke.  He doesn't want to hear facts.  He REALLY doesn't want to use common sense!  He wants the Patriots to get hurt because they beat up on his favorite football team and it infuriates him.

What's laughable is that Dottie's motto seems to be *Nullius in verba *which translates, I believe as don't take anyone's word for it.  Dottie is quite willing to take what Ted Wells put out at face value though...even though there are holes in his report big enough to drive a truck through.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Brady "smash" his phone...or did it simply break and need to be replaced.  Once again the NFL has put out a narrative that makes Brady look bad while ignoring the facts.  It's the kind of sleazy behavior that's been conducted by the New York office of the NFL since this whole debacle began.  They leak damaging innuendos and refuse to release facts that would exonerate the Patriots.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't have given them my phone either.  Screw that!    I would break my phone before I would let them go through all of my private texts and stuff too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?






as  i said before,you can tell that Brady is obviously choking back on tears here in this photo from this link  since he knows he has been caught lying and cheating.

Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports

He is on the verge of crying,barely containing himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> I am crossing my fingers this turns out to be true.Goddel has way too much power behind his throne.
> 
> Insider Buzz Owners Want to Reduce Goodell s Power After Deflategate Debacle Bleacher Report


its funny that Bradys worshipper jim, likes this link knowing that for the NFL to not be so corrupt,they need to get rid of asshole Goodel because he has always had his head up Krafts ass and lets the spolied rich brats of the NFL,the cheatriots get away with crap that you get kicked out of college for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> That's sweet if he suspended for less than 4 games.  Four games is too many games for him to miss!
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if he is suspended for any games, his "legacy" is forever tainted as it the term "The Patriot Way"
> 
> "The Patriot Way?" Serial cheating. Regular stonewalling of investigators. Loud proclamations from owner Robert Kraft, first in "Spygate" and now in "Deflategate," which range from demanding a league apology to calling investigator Ted Wells' findings "incomprehensible."
> 
> Dave Hyde Patriot Way takes new meaning as NFL punishes Tom Brady New England for Deflategate - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> "When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted. ... It's going to come back to haunt him one day."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Haley, Hall of Famer,
> on Tom Brady's four Super Bowl rings
> 
> When asked to choose between Brady and Joe Montana, with whom Haley won two Super Bowls with the San Francisco 49ers, Haley didn't hesitate.
> 
> "Joe didn't have to cheat," Haley told the Talk of Fame Network. "I've lost all respect [for Brady]. When your integrity is challenged in the game of football, to me, all his Super Bowls are tainted"
> 
> Hall of Famer Charles Haley says four Super Bowl titles are tainted for cheat Tom Brady of New England Patriots
Click to expand...



Brady is a cheater and you worship him. Kraft hires murderers, thugs and cheaters and you sound like you would take a bullet for that guy.


the cheatriot worshippers,Jim Bowie,chrissy,pooper,mack and Bradys biggest cheerleader who has a mancrush on him,old fartstyle,they never read what former NFL players say or links like this since they only see what they WANT to see.if they did,they would have a nervous breakdown because they would be overloaded with pesky facts of logic,and common sense which is too much for their brain cells to handle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor loser Alex.  I guess we should have some pity on him due to his meth habit and is unhealthy obsession with Tom Brady.    Must suck to be Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound pretty mad chrissy but those bottles are for drinking not smashing yourself in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<butt hurt ChrisL.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL s latest deflate-gate move could make its punishment of Tom Brady Pats laughable - Yahoo Sports
> 
> Lots of talk that the both sets of footballs during the Colts, Pats game deflated the same percentage during the game. The Colts were fill at the upper end of the PSI limit and the Pats at the lower end.
> 
> With the new rules in place, the NFL is going to measure PSI before, during and after the game. If they deflate in colder weather, naturally. Brady may have a defamation lawsuit.
> 
> The NFL has screwed it's self, this could be embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not anything, just fodder for the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the fact that all the balls lost pressure from the start of the game to half time by about the same percentage is media fodder?
> 
> Sounds like facts to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like science to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, I always pick up a few pounds of pressure when I drive my car and warm them up.
> 
> When my wife drives and the tire air pressure light goes on, she will drive and then goes off, I just tell her the tires have auto fill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not Brady had the balls deflated is beyond the point.  The point is we hate the pats and always will.
Click to expand...



the thing is with the exception of this last superbowl,I always rooted for the cheats to win their previous five superbowls in the past since I have always been an AFC guy since the chargers are my favorite team.

matter of fact i threw a party when they beat that phony fraud team that plays in st louis since for the last 20 years,I have always rooted for the team that plays them each week to win.

had i known back then what i know now though,that the NFL did not punish them for taping their practices to win the superbowl,i would not have been so thriled about it back then like i was.

I would not have cared which team won because i dont know which is worse,a team that deserts their fans that supported them for over 50 years and gave them the middle finger,or a team that cheats.Both are scumbags.


----------



## mack20

Hmmmm...the NFLPA has been asking for these transcripts to be released since day 1, and the NFL refused.  I wonder why...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as  i said before,you can tell that Brady is obviously choking back on tears here in this photo from this link  since he knows he has been caught lying and cheating.
> 
> Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports
> 
> He is on the verge of crying,barely containing himself.
Click to expand...


After all this bullshit about deflated footballs...and millions of dollars spent trying to prove that the Patriots "cheated"...it's come down to this...there is absolutely zero proof that the Patriots did ANYTHING improper with the balls.  There is only one ball that was significantly under-inflated and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before handing it over to the refs and accusing New England of cheating.  The other 11 game balls were slightly under-inflated...something which can be explained by the difference in testing needles used...and the temperature differences between the locker room and the field.

Tom Brady is being punished for one thing and one thing alone...refusing to turn over his cell phone to an NFL office that had gone out of it's way to make the Patriots look bad by holding back information that would have exonerated New England.  Now that Brady has turned over text messages...guess what?  Those assholes are leaking what's in them and Brady's personal life is now fodder for the talk shows.  What does how much Tom Brady pays for a pool cover have to do with Deflategate?  Yet that kind of stuff is now being "shared".  I wouldn't trust this NFL office with personal information EVER!  They should be ashamed of the way they've conducted their investigations.


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as  i said before,you can tell that Brady is obviously choking back on tears here in this photo from this link  since he knows he has been caught lying and cheating.
> 
> Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports
> 
> He is on the verge of crying,barely containing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all this bullshit about deflated footballs...and millions of dollars spent trying to prove that the Patriots "cheated"...it's come down to this...there is absolutely zero proof that the Patriots did ANYTHING improper with the balls.  There is only one ball that was significantly under-inflated and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before handing it over to the refs and accusing New England of cheating.  The other 11 game balls were slightly under-inflated...something which can be explained by the difference in testing needles used...and the temperature differences between the locker room and the field.
> 
> Tom Brady is being punished for one thing and one thing alone...refusing to turn over his cell phone to an NFL office that had gone out of it's way to make the Patriots look bad by holding back information that would have exonerated New England.  Now that Brady has turned over text messages...guess what?  Those assholes are leaking what's in them and Brady's personal life is now fodder for the talk shows.  What does how much Tom Brady pays for a pool cover have to do with Deflategate?  Yet that kind of stuff is now being "shared".  I wouldn't trust this NFL office with personal information EVER!  They should be ashamed of the way they've conducted their investigations.
Click to expand...



Actually, I *think* those emails are part of the 200+ documents that the NFLPA released to the public.  They are examples of hundreds of emails that Brady provided to the NFL at their request, after a forensic expert combed his private account for specific terms specified by the NFL.  In addition, from the sound of it, there are only 3 text messages that are unaccounted for, and the NFL, during the appeal, asked Brady about them but refused to ask him what the content of them might've been, despite the NFLPA _encouraging them to ask him_.

Brady has turned over a mountain of evidence to the NFL, evidence he did not have to provide and which he was never told refusing to provide would lead to punishment.

On top of that, as I wrote above, the NFLPA made a very specific request at the end of the appeal to have the transcripts immediately released to the public, and the NFL flatly refused.  If Brady is soooooooo guilty and sooooooo sneaky, why would his representatives have pushed for complete transparency?  Maybe because the NFL comes out of the appeal looking like a bunch of utter fools who literally just made shit up as they went.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as  i said before,you can tell that Brady is obviously choking back on tears here in this photo from this link  since he knows he has been caught lying and cheating.
> 
> Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports
> 
> He is on the verge of crying,barely containing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all this bullshit about deflated footballs...and millions of dollars spent trying to prove that the Patriots "cheated"...it's come down to this...there is absolutely zero proof that the Patriots did ANYTHING improper with the balls.  There is only one ball that was significantly under-inflated and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before handing it over to the refs and accusing New England of cheating.  The other 11 game balls were slightly under-inflated...something which can be explained by the difference in testing needles used...and the temperature differences between the locker room and the field.
> 
> Tom Brady is being punished for one thing and one thing alone...refusing to turn over his cell phone to an NFL office that had gone out of it's way to make the Patriots look bad by holding back information that would have exonerated New England.  Now that Brady has turned over text messages...guess what?  Those assholes are leaking what's in them and Brady's personal life is now fodder for the talk shows.  What does how much Tom Brady pays for a pool cover have to do with Deflategate?  Yet that kind of stuff is now being "shared".  I wouldn't trust this NFL office with personal information EVER!  They should be ashamed of the way they've conducted their investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I *think* those emails are part of the 200+ documents that the NFLPA released to the public.  They are examples of hundreds of emails that Brady provided to the NFL at their request, after a forensic expert combed his private account for specific terms specified by the NFL.  In addition, from the sound of it, there are only 3 text messages that are unaccounted for, and the NFL, during the appeal, asked Brady about them but refused to ask him what the content of them might've been, despite the NFLPA _encouraging them to ask him_.
> 
> Brady has turned over a mountain of evidence to the NFL, evidence he did not have to provide and which he was never told refusing to provide would lead to punishment.
> 
> On top of that, as I wrote above, the NFLPA made a very specific request at the end of the appeal to have the transcripts immediately released to the public, and the NFL flatly refused.  If Brady is soooooooo guilty and sooooooo sneaky, why would his representatives have pushed for complete transparency?  Maybe because the NFL comes out of the appeal looking like a bunch of utter fools who literally just made shit up as they went.
Click to expand...


Is there anyone out there with half a brain who is STILL trying to say that New England deliberately under inflated footballs?  Quite frankly, I've seen a complete retreat from that contention.  Now all the NFL wants to talk about is how Tom Brady not turning over his cell phone is what the REAL problem is!  Are you kidding me?  You accuse one of the greatest players of his time of being a cheater and then totally fail to back that charge up...then you turn around and do damage control by saying Brady's suspension is about failure to cooperate off the field rather than anything he did ON the field?  Roger Goodell has shot himself in both feet with this fiasco.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from old fartstyle.


----------



## mack20

Oldstyle said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> so did he smash his phone?  Is that how one typically does things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as  i said before,you can tell that Brady is obviously choking back on tears here in this photo from this link  since he knows he has been caught lying and cheating.
> 
> Tom Brady s destroyed cell phone is smoking gun that crushed the Patriots superstar - Yahoo Sports
> 
> He is on the verge of crying,barely containing himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all this bullshit about deflated footballs...and millions of dollars spent trying to prove that the Patriots "cheated"...it's come down to this...there is absolutely zero proof that the Patriots did ANYTHING improper with the balls.  There is only one ball that was significantly under-inflated and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before handing it over to the refs and accusing New England of cheating.  The other 11 game balls were slightly under-inflated...something which can be explained by the difference in testing needles used...and the temperature differences between the locker room and the field.
> 
> Tom Brady is being punished for one thing and one thing alone...refusing to turn over his cell phone to an NFL office that had gone out of it's way to make the Patriots look bad by holding back information that would have exonerated New England.  Now that Brady has turned over text messages...guess what?  Those assholes are leaking what's in them and Brady's personal life is now fodder for the talk shows.  What does how much Tom Brady pays for a pool cover have to do with Deflategate?  Yet that kind of stuff is now being "shared".  I wouldn't trust this NFL office with personal information EVER!  They should be ashamed of the way they've conducted their investigations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I *think* those emails are part of the 200+ documents that the NFLPA released to the public.  They are examples of hundreds of emails that Brady provided to the NFL at their request, after a forensic expert combed his private account for specific terms specified by the NFL.  In addition, from the sound of it, there are only 3 text messages that are unaccounted for, and the NFL, during the appeal, asked Brady about them but refused to ask him what the content of them might've been, despite the NFLPA _encouraging them to ask him_.
> 
> Brady has turned over a mountain of evidence to the NFL, evidence he did not have to provide and which he was never told refusing to provide would lead to punishment.
> 
> On top of that, as I wrote above, the NFLPA made a very specific request at the end of the appeal to have the transcripts immediately released to the public, and the NFL flatly refused.  If Brady is soooooooo guilty and sooooooo sneaky, why would his representatives have pushed for complete transparency?  Maybe because the NFL comes out of the appeal looking like a bunch of utter fools who literally just made shit up as they went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there with half a brain who is STILL trying to say that New England deliberately under inflated footballs?  Quite frankly, I've seen a complete retreat from that contention.  Now all the NFL wants to talk about is how Tom Brady not turning over his cell phone is what the REAL problem is!  Are you kidding me?  You accuse one of the greatest players of his time of being a cheater and then totally fail to back that charge up...then you turn around and do damage control by saying Brady's suspension is about failure to cooperate off the field rather than anything he did ON the field?  Roger Goodell has shot himself in both feet with this fiasco.
Click to expand...



Not anyone with half a brain, no.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from the troll.


----------



## mack20

You guys, it's oddly satisfying to see this thread has been replied to by an "ignored member" (9/11).  It's as if his weird ass posts don't even exist.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Anyone with 9/11 Inside Job as their screen name has already proclaimed themselves to be about as dumb as a box of rocks...9/11's fart posts just serve to remove any doubt of his stupidity.


----------



## mack20

Also, now that the testimony has been released, and it's right there for everyone to see, isn't it interesting that before the suspension was upheld NFL.com reporter Judy Batista reported that the union was insisting the record be sealed as terms for any settlement.  You sure about that, Judy?  Or is that some more of that lovely bullshit NFL PR spin?


----------



## Kanola

Yep...It's his birthday.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kanola said:


> Yep...It's his birthday.



You can only DREAM about being Tom Brady...







I hate to break this to you, Sparky...but pretty much EVERY day is a birthday for Brady!  Just saying...


----------



## Kanola

Oldstyle said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...It's his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only DREAM about being Tom Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Sparky...but pretty much EVERY day is a birthday for Brady!  Just saying...
Click to expand...



  Awww now, you have to admit it was a funny picture.
And no....I would not want to BE Brady. I am not into that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kanola said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...It's his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only DREAM about being Tom Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Sparky...but pretty much EVERY day is a birthday for Brady!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww now, you have to admit it was a funny picture.
> And no....I would not want to BE Brady. I am not into that.
Click to expand...


Who WOULD want to be Tom Brady!  Four Superbowls...future Hall of Famer...and he's married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who makes more money than he does!  Yeah, who would want to be THAT guy!  (eye-roll)


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...It's his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only DREAM about being Tom Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Sparky...but pretty much EVERY day is a birthday for Brady!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww now, you have to admit it was a funny picture.
> And no....I would not want to BE Brady. I am not into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who WOULD want to be Tom Brady!  Four Superbowls...future Hall of Famer...and he's married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who makes more money than he does!  Yeah, who would want to be THAT guy!  (eye-roll)
Click to expand...


They make an absolutely stunning couple.


----------



## Dot Com

Tom Brady s diva demands revealed in emails Page Six

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Tom Brady s diva demands revealed in emails Page Six
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk



Gee, Dottie...I wonder why Brady was reluctant to turn over his personal stuff to the sieve that is the NFL offices in New York when obsessives like yourself and whoever the idiot was who wrote that article think that a request to see new sweaters is some kind of a character flaw!

So were you ever going to explain why it would be a competitive advantage for Tom Brady to have one ball out of twelve that was grossly under inflated?  You've ducked that question since I raised it.

The truth is...having one ball that much different than the others wouldn't make a bit of sense on a day when the balls were being rotated constantly because of the wet conditions.

The only scenario that makes any sense is that someone with the Colts tampered with the ball that was intercepted and then handed it over to the refs claiming the Patriots were cheating.  So why hasn't THAT been explored by Ted Wells and Roger Goodell?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from old fartstyle.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> Tom Brady s diva demands revealed in emails Page Six
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


 
Clearly written by someone who has no interaction with wealthy people.  These "demands" are tame as fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady s diva demands revealed in emails Page Six
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly written by someone who has no interaction with wealthy people.  These "demands" are tame as fuck.
Click to expand...

Whoever wrote that article obviously has an "issue" with Tom Brady.  Someone being annoyed because they're told that they need to spend a lot of money for a different type of pool cover than the one they already spent a ton of money on, isn't being a "diva"...they're being NORMAL!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from you old fartstyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

It's pretty much a given that 9/11 is an idiot at this point...but what I'd REALLY like to know is who the people were who gave that idiot a +1,028 rating and are they as embarrassed as they should be for doing so?


----------



## Alex.

"Robert Kraft -- the owner of the New England Patriots, who has been embroiled in a controversy with the NFL over the Deflategate scandal --  has stepped down from Viacom's board of directors.

Kraft resigned from the media company's board on Wednesday.

Kraft and the Patriot's star quarterback, Tom Brady, have been at odds with the National Football League and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell over the investigation and fallout from the scandal.

“I was wrong to put my faith in the league,” Kraft said last week. He told New England sports fans that he should have challenged the penalties that had been slapped on the team earlier this year.

*Although Viacom does not have a relationship with the NFL, its corporate sibling, CBS Corp., holds valuable NFL rights. Those rights include broadcasting regular season Sunday AFC games and sharing the "Thursday Night Football" package with the NFL Network.*"







New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft exits Viacom board - LA Times


Kraft keeps on taking it on the chin for his boy Brady and the team's cheating ways.


On another note,  with all his money can't the man get his damn "toofuses" fixed? He looks like he can't eat an ear of corn without spraying a radius of 5 feet (154cm) in every direction drenching all those around  him.


----------



## Oldstyle

So now you've got an issue with Robert Kraft's teeth?  God but you're obsessed with Kraft and Brady!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So now you've got an issue with Robert Kraft's teeth?  God but you're obsessed with Kraft and Brady!


..and you have your "toofuses" embedded in  my ass in your obsession with me. 

How about discussing the OP.


----------



## Oldstyle

Says the man who just diverted the conversation to Robert Kraft's teeth?  You're pathetic, dude!

I'm obsessed with you?  LOL  You're the one with made up "quotes" from me at the bottom of every single post you make here!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I'm obsessed with you?  LOL




Yes you are and I am glad you agree, now please stick to the OP.


----------



## Oldstyle

So we're not talking about Robert Kraft's teeth now?  We're back to the "OP"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

old fartstyle farting away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> "Robert Kraft -- the owner of the New England Patriots, who has been embroiled in a controversy with the NFL over the Deflategate scandal --  has stepped down from Viacom's board of directors.
> 
> Kraft resigned from the media company's board on Wednesday.
> 
> Kraft and the Patriot's star quarterback, Tom Brady, have been at odds with the National Football League and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell over the investigation and fallout from the scandal.
> 
> “I was wrong to put my faith in the league,” Kraft said last week. He told New England sports fans that he should have challenged the penalties that had been slapped on the team earlier this year.
> 
> *Although Viacom does not have a relationship with the NFL, its corporate sibling, CBS Corp., holds valuable NFL rights. Those rights include broadcasting regular season Sunday AFC games and sharing the "Thursday Night Football" package with the NFL Network.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft exits Viacom board - LA Times
> 
> 
> Kraft keeps on taking it on the chin for his boy Brady and the team's cheating ways.
> 
> 
> On another note,  with all his money can't the man get his damn "toofuses" fixed? He looks like he can't eat an ear of corn without spraying a radius of 5 feet (154cm) in every direction drenching all those around  him.



Interesting that he resigned.lol 

could it be because he got so many cold shoulders from people on viacom since he has no morals?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Robert Kraft -- the owner of the New England Patriots, who has been embroiled in a controversy with the NFL over the Deflategate scandal --  has stepped down from Viacom's board of directors.
> 
> Kraft resigned from the media company's board on Wednesday.
> 
> Kraft and the Patriot's star quarterback, Tom Brady, have been at odds with the National Football League and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell over the investigation and fallout from the scandal.
> 
> “I was wrong to put my faith in the league,” Kraft said last week. He told New England sports fans that he should have challenged the penalties that had been slapped on the team earlier this year.
> 
> *Although Viacom does not have a relationship with the NFL, its corporate sibling, CBS Corp., holds valuable NFL rights. Those rights include broadcasting regular season Sunday AFC games and sharing the "Thursday Night Football" package with the NFL Network.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft exits Viacom board - LA Times
> 
> 
> Kraft keeps on taking it on the chin for his boy Brady and the team's cheating ways.
> 
> 
> On another note,  with all his money can't the man get his damn "toofuses" fixed? He looks like he can't eat an ear of corn without spraying a radius of 5 feet (154cm) in every direction drenching all those around  him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that he resigned.lol
> 
> could it be because he got so many cold shoulders from people on viacom since he has no morals?
Click to expand...


No morals?  Guess they gave him that Theodore Roosevelt Award for being such a scumbag!


----------



## Oldstyle

Go back to talking about farts, Conspiracy Boy...when you attempt to talk about anything else...you embarrass yourself!


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Robert Kraft -- the owner of the New England Patriots, who has been embroiled in a controversy with the NFL over the Deflategate scandal --  has stepped down from Viacom's board of directors.
> 
> Kraft resigned from the media company's board on Wednesday.
> 
> Kraft and the Patriot's star quarterback, Tom Brady, have been at odds with the National Football League and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell over the investigation and fallout from the scandal.
> 
> “I was wrong to put my faith in the league,” Kraft said last week. He told New England sports fans that he should have challenged the penalties that had been slapped on the team earlier this year.
> 
> *Although Viacom does not have a relationship with the NFL, its corporate sibling, CBS Corp., holds valuable NFL rights. Those rights include broadcasting regular season Sunday AFC games and sharing the "Thursday Night Football" package with the NFL Network.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft exits Viacom board - LA Times
> 
> 
> Kraft keeps on taking it on the chin for his boy Brady and the team's cheating ways.
> 
> 
> On another note,  with all his money can't the man get his damn "toofuses" fixed? He looks like he can't eat an ear of corn without spraying a radius of 5 feet (154cm) in every direction drenching all those around  him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that he resigned.lol
> 
> could it be because he got so many cold shoulders from people on viacom since he has no morals?
Click to expand...

He has more than a cold shoulder to worry about, he had a conflict of interest and given his paying the fine it may have given the appearance of impropriety and inability to act in good faith.


----------



## Dot Com

Tom Brady just ruined what was left of his Golden Boy image


----------



## Alex.

The Brady sketch from court today


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.


"A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.

"What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.

Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."

But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....

On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.

"You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.

At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."



My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate


----------



## Papageorgio

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate



If they retry the case, Brady will win and the NFL will look foolish. If the judge goes by the CBA the judge will have a more difficult case.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> The Brady sketch from court today



Congrats, Alex...that was probably your most pathetic post yet!!!

Here's a clue, Sparky...you don't win the super model who makes hundreds of millions if you look like Gollum!  That's stupid even for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate



To put this all in context, Jim...let's not forget that this is the judge that the NFL filed suit in New York because they thought this judge was more likely to look favorably on the NFL's position!  How bad do you think this would be going for Goodell if the Patriots had gotten this heard by someone else?


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brady sketch from court today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Alex...that was probably your most pathetic post yet!!!
> 
> Here's a clue, Sparky...you don't win the super model who makes hundreds of millions if you look like Gollum!  That's stupid even for you.
Click to expand...

You do not have any of that how would you know? Now go make me a sammie, you Brady suck up.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate


It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position. 

"The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what? 

Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
Click to expand...

When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?
Click to expand...

Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?
Click to expand...


There is no direct proof. There was no independent investigation. The NFL doesn't require an independent investigation.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Oldstyle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this all in context, Jim...let's not forget that this is the judge that the NFL filed suit in New York because they thought this judge was more likely to look favorably on the NFL's position!  How bad do you think this would be going for Goodell if the Patriots had gotten this heard by someone else?
Click to expand...


I think a judge that started sympathetic to New England would have thrown Goodell in the stocks by now.  Well maybe not the stocks, maybe just a short time in the gibbet.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.



Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
Click to expand...


The reason the Judge stated he didn't see the "Gate" in Deflategate" is that he obviously doesn't see cheating.  Quite frankly...the judge is pointing out that this is much ado about nothing!  Once again...I'll remind you that this is the judge that the NFL wanted presiding...the one that the NFL thought would see things their way!


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the Judge stated he didn't see the "Gate" in Deflategate" is that he obviously doesn't see cheating.  Quite frankly...the judge is pointing out that this is much ado about nothing!  Once again...I'll remind you that this is the judge that the NFL wanted presiding...the one that the NFL thought would see things their way!
Click to expand...

Obviously you know nothing about what a  settlement conference is about. I will give you a hint, it is about settling a case.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the judge sees right through the NFL's bullshit.
> 
> 
> "A federal judge put the NFL on the defensive over its four-game suspension of New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady on Wednesday, demanding to know what evidence directly links Brady to deflating footballs and belittling the drama of the controversy.
> 
> "What is the direct evidence that implicates Mr. Brady?" Judge Richard M. Berman repeatedly asked NFL lawyer Daniel L. Nash at the first hearing in the civil case in Manhattan federal court as Brady and Commissioner Roger Goodell looked on.
> 
> Nash responded there was "considerable evidence Mr. Brady clearly knew about this," including records of text messages and phone calls between the quarterback and one of two Patriots employees implicated in the scandal known as "Deflategate."
> 
> But he also said there was no "smoking gun" showing Brady had direct knowledge that the balls were underinflated for the first half of the Patriots' 45-7 win over the Indianapolis Colts in the AFC championship game Jan. 18....
> 
> On Wednesday, Berman called it "ironic or not" that Brady's statistics were better in the second half of the AFC championship game, after the balls were re-inflated.
> 
> "You might say (Brady) got no better advantage from the under-inflation," the judge said.
> 
> At one point, the judge also seemed to try to defuse the controversy, saying: "This Deflategate. I'm not sure where the 'gate' comes from."
> 
> 
> 
> My Way News - Judge puts NFL on hot seat as he belittles Deflategate
> 
> 
> 
> It is a settlement conference, nothing more, judge is supposed to beat each galvanized side into a more malleable position.
> 
> "The union still can’t offer a credible explanation for why two low-level equipment managers would intentionally deflate footballs without the consent of the quarterback making the throws." So what?
> 
> Extended talks between NFL NFLPA offer glimmer of hope for Deflategate settlement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was it ever proven by the NFL that anyone from the Patriots illegally deflated footballs?  There was one ball out of twelve that was deflated substantially and that was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession!  The other eleven balls were only slightly below the minimum pressure...something that the NFL knew yet hid from the public.  Why would they do that, Alex?  Why would they lead everyone to think that all the balls were substantially underinflated when that wasn't even close to being the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the Judge stated he didn't see the "Gate" in Deflategate" is that he obviously doesn't see cheating.  Quite frankly...the judge is pointing out that this is much ado about nothing!  Once again...I'll remind you that this is the judge that the NFL wanted presiding...the one that the NFL thought would see things their way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you know nothing about what a  settlement conference is about. I will give you a hint, it is about settling a case.
Click to expand...


No, it's about reaching a settlement so a case doesn't go to court.

And from what I'm seeing, Alex...even the judge the NFL cherry picked isn't seeing cheating.  So what does THAT say about your obsession?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
Click to expand...


The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.


----------



## Oldstyle

What's disgusting is that the Patriots were charged a million dollars and two high draft picks over allegations that weren't even CLOSE to being proven!  Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Ted Wells is an even bigger idiot.  What any Commissioner with half a brain would have done is look at the facts and said this is ridiculous...we've got one ball out of twelve that's really underinflated and that's the ball the Colts had.  The rest of the balls are so close to the bottom level of acceptable inflation levels that the amount they are under can be explained by either the different needle that was used to test or the temperature change from the locker room to the field.  Goodell should have told his referees to check the balls more closely or perhaps check them again at halftime AND THEN HE SHOULD HAVE MOVED ON!!!  There was no "deflategate"...it's something that exists in Ted Well's head and Alex's imagination.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
Click to expand...

They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What's disgusting is that the Patriots were charged a million dollars and two high draft picks over allegations that weren't even CLOSE to being proven!  Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Ted Wells is an even bigger idiot.  What any Commissioner with half a brain would have done is look at the facts and said this is ridiculous...we've got one ball out of twelve that's really underinflated and that's the ball the Colts had.  The rest of the balls are so close to the bottom level of acceptable inflation levels that the amount they are under can be explained by either the different needle that was used to test or the temperature change from the locker room to the field.  Goodell should have told his referees to check the balls more closely or perhaps check them again at halftime AND THEN HE SHOULD HAVE MOVED ON!!!  There was no "deflategate"...it's something that exists in Ted Well's head and Alex's imagination.


Krapt crapped and gave the cash for fear of what a further investigation would uncover. He is as crooked as his teeth.


----------



## Oldstyle

So your "proof" the Patriots are cheaters is Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  Really Alex?  That just goes to prove how pathetic your allegations are!


----------



## Oldstyle

The reason that the Patriots succeed while your team flounders, Alex...is that they have a great owner...a great coach...a great quarterback and players that buy into a team first mindset.  It's the reason they continue to be a dominant team even during the salary cap era.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
Click to expand...


Brady is worth well more than a million bucks and two shots in the dark from the draft, even with only about 5 years left in him, and I wouldn't be surprised if he played another twenty, the way medical tech is advancing these days.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Oldstyle said:


> What's disgusting is that the Patriots were charged a million dollars and two high draft picks over allegations that weren't even CLOSE to being proven!  Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Ted Wells is an even bigger idiot.  What any Commissioner with half a brain would have done is look at the facts and said this is ridiculous...we've got one ball out of twelve that's really underinflated and that's the ball the Colts had.  The rest of the balls are so close to the bottom level of acceptable inflation levels that the amount they are under can be explained by either the different needle that was used to test or the temperature change from the locker room to the field.  Goodell should have told his referees to check the balls more closely or perhaps check them again at halftime AND THEN HE SHOULD HAVE MOVED ON!!!  There was no "deflategate"...it's something that exists in Ted Well's head and Alex's imagination.




Yeah, the NFL is entering a new era when teams start using bullshit rules violations and idiot commissioners to demoralize an opposing team, but methinks this is going to seriously backfire on the Colts and the Patriots are in a red hot fury and will play as a team in a more dedicated way this year than any other team in the NFL.

And Goodell is as good as gone, my bet.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
Click to expand...


only in the minds of people deluded with jealousy

Alex the Jelly, lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
Click to expand...


pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
Click to expand...

OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows the NFL investigated the claim and rendered their findings after which Krapt paid a million bucks and 2 draft picks. Krapt does not let go of ice in the winter. This is much ado about cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is worth well more than a million bucks and two shots in the dark from the draft, even with only about 5 years left in him, and I wouldn't be surprised if he played another twenty, the way medical tech is advancing these days.
Click to expand...

Legacy Jim legacy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Bray's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
Click to expand...

I know it.


----------



## Alex.

Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.


“Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”

According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”

The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"












Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex and 9/11 talk all around the simple point that there is no evidence that Brady did anything.

All these losers can do is project on to Brady what they would do in his situation and that thinking process inevitably yields 'CHEATER!'

lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft wanted to clear the air so Brady could get an equitable hearing, which he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
Click to expand...


Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex and 9/11 talk all around the simple point that there is no evidence that Brady did anything.
> 
> All these losers can do is project on to Brady what they would do in his situation and that thinking process inevitably yields 'CHEATER!'
> 
> lol


Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. 1 million dollars and 2 high draft picks for an aging QB? The entire Patriot legacy is tainted, Krapt's legacy is tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
Click to expand...

I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The New England Patriots are the most successful franchise in the Salary Cap era.  That is their legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
Click to expand...


Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also know for their cheating and lying which helped them achieve their success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
Click to expand...



Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.



You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> 
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.
Click to expand...


What is your disfunction, dude?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> pesky facts like this never register with the cheatriot apologists.
> 
> 
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.
Click to expand...

Golf is my favorite pastime...it's apparent that YOUR favorite pastime is thinking about Tom Brady's jock strap!  Seriously, dude...you might want to think about seeing someone about that!


----------



## Oldstyle

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your disfunction, dude?
Click to expand...


It's probably partly my fault, Jim...I know that the dancing bananas gets Phallics all worked up.  I shouldn't tease him like that!


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
Click to expand...

Conjecture


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldBullshitstyle likes to create a fictional world of his own while holding his crotch, smiling broadly and secretly imagining he is wearing Brady's jockstrap. Facts means nothing to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your disfunction, dude?
Click to expand...

Discussing anything with you


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you were doing so well, Alex...you actually went about a week without referencing male genitalia.  So I guess I have to go back to referring to you as Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not mention genitalia, you did, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you mentioned my crotch and Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics.  You've got this weird thing going on with men's junk...don't you?  It's like you can't help thinking about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, contemplation and meditation are you favorite pastimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your disfunction, dude?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's probably partly my fault, Jim...I know that the dancing bananas gets Phallics all worked up.  I shouldn't tease him like that!
Click to expand...

Your obsession with all things Brady including his estranged wife sums it up pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
Click to expand...


Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.



Great we have gone tabloid.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great we have gone tabloid.
Click to expand...

Like the rest of us, Brady creates his own problems. It is only fools and morons that hold him in a higher strata than a human being with failings and feet of clay.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conjecture
Click to expand...


Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
Click to expand...


I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.

The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Like the rest of us, Brady creates his own problems.



No, not always. Sometimes the problems stars face is caused by sports fans that love or hate them and their rivals.



Alex. said:


> It is only fools and morons that hold him in a higher strata than a human being with failings and feet of clay.



Well finally we agree on something.

These guys make a mint off of a kids game, for Christ's Sake, why  do people idolize them so much? I have never figured that out.

I knew a guy who could play pool/billiards with remarkable precision.  He could not only make any shot just about, but he could leave the cue at exactly predicted spots on the table. He could also let you pick the spot for the cue ball to come to rest and still make the shot. He was without a doubt the best pool player I have eve known.  But I wouldn't pay over $120 to watch him play, and if he made millions from playing I would think that there is something wrong with society.

I do think our obsession is not healthy for our nation. IT is a distraction, 'Bread and Circuses' given to us by the Oligarchs to distract us while they loot the public Treasury with QE and similar scams.


----------



## Kanola

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
Click to expand...



That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
Click to expand...



"Brady testified that it is his practice to destroy (or give to his assistant to destroy) his cellphone and SIM cards when he gets a new cellphone. Mr. Brady also testified that, based on his typical practice, he would have asked to have the existing cellphone destroyed at or about the same time he began using his new cellphone. According to records provided by Mr. Brady, he began using a new cellphone -- and based on what Mr. Brady and his counsel described as his ordinary practice, gave his old cellphone to his assistant to be destroyed -- on or about March 6, 2015, the very day he met with Mr. Wells and his team to be questioned about the tampering allegations."

*One problem: Tom had an even older cell phone he didn't destroy. So the NFL kind of saw that as a weird "anomaly" that, without a rational explanation, made for some bad excuse-making*."


Tom Brady claims he smashes his cell phone every 8 months or so - CBSSports.com




You again ignore salient, materials facts such as: Brady is not in the habit of destroying old phones as evidenced by the  phone(s) previous to the one he did not destroyed that he owned.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conjecture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
Click to expand...




JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conjecture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
Click to expand...

Can you prove your statement?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kanola said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
Click to expand...


Were those phones all from a prior date? I wonder when he started doing this and has he been consistently doing it since some point in time.

As to my theory about what happened, the equipment guy knows Brady like the balls to be at minimum PSI, so that is how the balls get inflated. During the game the balls lose some PSI, making them under inflated a tad. The Colts want to throw some confusion among the PAtriots so they take one of the balls, deflate it a little bit and tell the judges. The judges find it to be under, then all the other balls to be a little under....and all the Colts balls were under too, but no one was accusing them, lol. So the balls all get brought back up to PSI standards, the pats get pissed about being accused of cheating and stomp the Colts into the mud in the second half with regularly inflated footballs.

And the Patriot's intensity is being maintained with all this NFL bullshit, and the Pats make the playoffs again and maybe win another Super Bowl this year.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.





Alex. said:


> Can you prove your statement?



Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.

Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.


----------



## ChrisL

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were those phones all from a prior date? I wonder when he started doing this and has he been consistently doing it since some point in time.
> 
> As to my theory about what happened, the equipment guy knows Brady like the balls to be at minimum PSI, so that is how the balls get inflated. During the game the balls lose some PSI, making them under inflated a tad. The Colts want to throw some confusion among the PAtriots so they take one of the balls, deflate it a little bit and tell the judges. The judges find it to be under, then all the other balls to be a little under....and all the Colts balls were under too, but no one was accusing them, lol. So the balls all get brought back up to PSI standards, the pats get pissed about being accused of cheating and stomp the Colts into the mud in the second half with regularly inflated footballs.
> 
> And the Patriot's intensity is being maintained with all this NFL bullshit, and the Pats make the playoffs again and maybe win another Super Bowl this year.
Click to expand...


I think whether or not he destroyed ALL of his phones is a moot point.  It was his phone, and he can do what he wants with it.  I think most people would object to handing their cellphones (with their personal texts, pictures, etc.) over to their employer.  If this was a criminal investigation and he was being accused of a crime, that is another story.  This is a way blown out of proportion allegedly deflated ball conspiracy theory is all.   

Brady looked pretty good last night.  Jonas Gray and Malcolm Butler . . . also looking really good.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kanola said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
Click to expand...


Brady never claimed his phone was destroyed, that is the NFL's claim. Brady claimed it was broken. 

Also after Brady refused to turn over the phone, the NFL claimed that all they wanted was names and numbers off the phone that were pertinent to the deflated footballs, which Brady claimed he did. 

So the NFL according to the NFL and Wells did not require the phone. So now I am left to wonder why this phone is a big deal when the NFL claimed it didn't want it.

Both sides are lying through their teeth. Neither can stand down and it makes the NFL look stupid because the leaks first out about the number of footballs with less air was false and the cold outside air was not factored.

Also the Colts broke the rules when they had a device that check or altered the air pressure of the ball they intercepted. Wonder why that was never brought up.


----------



## Oldstyle

JimBowie1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight...Phallics is totally into invading Tom Brady's personal life with nonsense like accusing him of having an affair with his nanny that's supposedly broken up his marriage...other people are picking through the e-mails and text messages that Brady released through the NFLPA for "gems" like Brady saying Peyton Manning only has a couple years left in his career...but nobody understands why Brady doesn't want his private communications made public?

Tom Brady understood EXACTLY what would happen if he did turn over his personal communications.  It's why he refused to turn over his phone.  That doesn't prove his guilt in deflategate...it simply proves that obsessed people like Phallics will do their very best to take what is in those personal communications and attempt to slander Brady with it.  If you have any doubt about that...just look at what's happening now!


----------



## Papageorgio

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
Click to expand...


Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kanola said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
Click to expand...




Kanola said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
Click to expand...


"...Brady never HAS been an innocent."

I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?

Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.  

What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?

Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
Click to expand...


I know!  Brady is hardly ever in the spotlight and keeps quite a low public profile.  I always listen to his after-game speeches, and he is always humble.  They hate him because he is good and we know it, and they know it too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and 9/11 talk all around the simple point that there is no evidence that Brady did anything.
> 
> All these losers can do is project on to Brady what they would do in his situation and that thinking process inevitably yields 'CHEATER!'
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
Click to expand...

so very true.they only remember what they want to remember.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great we have gone tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the rest of us, Brady creates his own problems. It is only fools and morons that hold him in a higher strata than a human being with failings and feet of clay.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one month away till the regular football season starts and Bradys suspension still has not been reversed by any court.My oh my the Brady worshippers like old fartstyle,pooper,,chrissy,and mack must be sweating bullets getting worried and scared.

Just a few days ago the presiding Judge got fed up with it and told Brady and Goodel to work out their differences.

It was also reported yesterday that the first hearing occured a couple days ago with nothing revealed about the decison with a second hearing scheduled on the 21st I believe.The courts are so fucked up,they have trials that sometimes last for years so by the time they rule something,the season will already be overwith and brady will have already served his four game suspension.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> one month away till the regular football season starts and Bradys suspension still has not been reversed by any court.My oh my the Brady worshippers like old fartstyle,pooper,,chrissy,and mack must be sweating bullets getting worried and scared.
> 
> Just a few days ago the presiding Judge got fed up with it and told Brady and Goodel to work out their differences.
> 
> It was also reported yesterday that the first hearing occured a couple days ago with nothing revealed about the decison with a second hearing scheduled on the 21st I believe.The courts are so fucked up,they have trials that sometimes last for years so by the time they rule something,the season will already be overwith and brady will have already served his four game suspension.



If you read the reports coming out of the courtroom...what the judge is "fed up with" is a total lack of evidence from the NFL that Tom Brady actually did something wrong.  The judge repeatedly asked the lawyers representing the NFL for "PROOF" that Brady broke the rules...and he was repeatedly told by the NFL's lawyers that they didn't have proof...which means Brady's suspension is based on not on his having done something illegal...but on the NFL's belief that he should have helped them more to find something that he'd done that was illegal.


----------



## Oldstyle

This is going nowhere because Tom Brady refuses to let himself be railroaded on something that he didn't do...and Roger Goodell has painted himself into a corner by letting a miniscule equipment issue get blown up into a situation where he's going to suspend one of the best players in the NFL the same amount of games for not doing something than he is for a player who severely beat his girlfriend.


----------



## Oldstyle

There is a simple fix for this.  The judge should simply inform the NFL that the penalty imposed is way out of line with the alleged infraction...even if it were proven that the Patriots intentionally did break the rules...which Ted Wells and his multi-million dollar investigation didn't come CLOSE to doing!  The penalty that existed was a $25,000 fine.  Not a million dollars and the loss of two draft choices!  Not the suspension of the teams starting quarterback for a quarter of an NFL season!  

If I were the judge I would instruct the NFL to better monitor game balls so that this problem wasn't repeated.  I would tell the Patriots that because game balls were slightly under-inflated that they were liable for the $25,000 fine.  I would tell the NFL that the fines, loss of draft choices and suspension of Brady are SO out of line with what took place and what existing penalties were in place that it bordered on the absurd and I would rescind them all along with a lecture about not wasting the court's time with something that should have been EASILY resolved by the NFL itself!


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
Click to expand...

Nope does not pass the smell test. You need to prove your position.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were those phones all from a prior date? I wonder when he started doing this and has he been consistently doing it since some point in time.
> 
> As to my theory about what happened, the equipment guy knows Brady like the balls to be at minimum PSI, so that is how the balls get inflated. During the game the balls lose some PSI, making them under inflated a tad. The Colts want to throw some confusion among the PAtriots so they take one of the balls, deflate it a little bit and tell the judges. The judges find it to be under, then all the other balls to be a little under....and all the Colts balls were under too, but no one was accusing them, lol. So the balls all get brought back up to PSI standards, the pats get pissed about being accused of cheating and stomp the Colts into the mud in the second half with regularly inflated footballs.
> 
> And the Patriot's intensity is being maintained with all this NFL bullshit, and the Pats make the playoffs again and maybe win another Super Bowl this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whether or not he destroyed ALL of his phones is a moot point.  It was his phone, and he can do what he wants with it.  I think most people would object to handing their cellphones (with their personal texts, pictures, etc.) over to their employer.  If this was a criminal investigation and he was being accused of a crime, that is another story.  This is a way blown out of proportion allegedly deflated ball conspiracy theory is all.
> 
> Brady looked pretty good last night.  Jonas Gray and Malcolm Butler . . . also looking really good.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "I think whether or not he destroyed ALL of his phones is a moot point." If he did not lie I may agree.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
Click to expand...

The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> There is a simple fix for this.  The judge should simply inform the NFL that the penalty imposed is way out of line with the alleged infraction...even if it were proven that the Patriots intentionally did break the rules...which Ted Wells and his multi-million dollar investigation didn't come CLOSE to doing!  The penalty that existed was a $25,000 fine.  Not a million dollars and the loss of two draft choices!  Not the suspension of the teams starting quarterback for a quarter of an NFL season!
> 
> If I were the judge I would instruct the NFL to better monitor game balls so that this problem wasn't repeated.  I would tell the Patriots that because game balls were slightly under-inflated that they were liable for the $25,000 fine.  I would tell the NFL that the fines, loss of draft choices and suspension of Brady are SO out of line with what took place and what existing penalties were in place that it bordered on the absurd and I would rescind them all along with a lecture about not wasting the court's time with something that should have been EASILY resolved by the NFL itself!


Judge cannot instruct them to settle only strongly suggest.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great we have gone tabloid.
Click to expand...

Have you ever considered how we got here? I was talking about Brady and the footballs, your com-padre OldsycophantStyle brought in Brady's family and Brady' personal life. This is fair game based on the standard, however low it may be, established by the obsequious Oldstyle.


----------



## Kanola

Oldstyle said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate. You have a very selective memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
Click to expand...




He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.

If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?

Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.

Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.


----------



## Kanola

Re: His phone...........ultimately doesn't matter. Others have copies of his text messages.   


Oh shoot. I keep forgetting. None of this matters because he is good looking. ROTFL


----------



## Unkotare

The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^


----------



## Kanola

Unkotare said:


> The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^





Jealousy over.....?????


----------



## mack20

Kanola said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy over.....?????
Click to expand...



Well, you seem to be pretty stuck on the way that Brady looks.


----------



## Kanola

mack20 said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy over.....?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to be pretty stuck on the way that Brady looks.
Click to expand...




Did you read the thread? His looks are mentioned many times. Even recently. I didn't realize I could not give my opinion on such.


----------



## mack20

Kanola said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy over.....?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to be pretty stuck on the way that Brady looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the thread? His looks are mentioned many times. Even recently. I didn't realize I could not give my opinion on such.
Click to expand...


You can give your opinion all you want.  Your opinion makes you sound like a jealous moron.  That's MY opinion.


----------



## Kanola

mack20 said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jealousy is thick in here. ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy over.....?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you seem to be pretty stuck on the way that Brady looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the thread? His looks are mentioned many times. Even recently. I didn't realize I could not give my opinion on such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can give your opinion all you want.  Your opinion makes you sound like a jealous moron.  That's MY opinion.
Click to expand...



 I still do not know what I am supposed to be jealous over. As a woman, I appreciate any good looking man, just as any other woman.
The only thing I do not like, is a lie and cheat.  I don't care how good they look. 

BTW I would not lower myself to name call you, as I do not even know you. But, as you say, we have the right.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kanola said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
Click to expand...


He's so not a "womanizer" it's not even funny!  He's a happily married family man who by all appearances loves his wife and his kids.  As for the children he "leaves"?  He used to date Bridget Moynihan before he met his wife...he broke up with her and only then did she discover she was pregnant with his child.  Tom Brady has always been there for that child, both financially and in person.  Accusing him of being a delinquent father is a total lie.  With as many NFL players that DO have children out of wedlock and have to be sued for child support...it's pathetic that the person you feel you need to accuse of that kind of behavior is one of the few star athletes who is a good husband and father.

You should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great we have gone tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever considered how we got here? I was talking about Brady and the footballs, your com-padre OldsycophantStyle brought in Brady's family and Brady' personal life. This is fair game based on the standard, however low it may be, established by the obsequious Oldstyle.
Click to expand...

 
I brought in Tom Brady's family and personal life?  Really?  Who's posting pictures of tabloids saying Brady's marriage is on the rocks?  Who's posting pictures of the Brady nanny saying she's the other woman?  Who posted a picture of Tom Brady dancing while on vacation?  Who posted pictures of Robert Kraft and his girlfriend and accused him of cheating on his wife with the new girlfriend while his beloved wife lay dying of cancer?  You've been making personal attacks on Brady, Belichick and Kraft for most of this string.  It's what you DO!  That and make references to male genitalia.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> one month away till the regular football season starts and Bradys suspension still has not been reversed by any court.My oh my the Brady worshippers like old fartstyle,pooper,,chrissy,and mack must be sweating bullets getting worried and scared.
> 
> Just a few days ago the presiding Judge got fed up with it and told Brady and Goodel to work out their differences.
> 
> It was also reported yesterday that the first hearing occured a couple days ago with nothing revealed about the decison with a second hearing scheduled on the 21st I believe.The courts are so fucked up,they have trials that sometimes last for years so by the time they rule something,the season will already be overwith and brady will have already served his four game suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the reports coming out of the courtroom...what the judge is "fed up with" is a total lack of evidence from the NFL that Tom Brady actually did something wrong.  The judge repeatedly asked the lawyers representing the NFL for "PROOF" that Brady broke the rules...and he was repeatedly told by the NFL's lawyers that they didn't have proof...which means Brady's suspension is based on not on his having done something illegal...but on the NFL's belief that he should have helped them more to find something that he'd done that was illegal.
Click to expand...


Why respond to an idiot, he is easily the dumbest poster on this board. He claims to have me on ignore and yet knows when and what I post. He has major mental issues. His IQ is either 9 or 11. Hand job is the board dumb shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
Click to expand...


He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a very sad development has occurred.
> 
> 
> “Gisele is ramping up the social media activity because her marriage is breaking down,” the source said, claiming while out for his birthday dinner, “Tom and Gisele had a massive fight, and she stormed out.”
> 
> According to the source, the pair, who wed in 2009, have been “fighting every other day for weeks,” but it was on Tom’s birthday that “things really came to a head” when they “each dredged up every issue with the other that they’d been suppressing.”
> 
> The timing of their latest fight comes as the Patriots quarterback’s name has been dragged into Ben Affleck’s nanny cheating scandal. The former caretaker, Christine Ouzounian, was seen wearing what Page Six claimed were Brady’s Superbowl rings on June 27 as the trio flew via private jet to Las Vegas"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Oldfartstyle, here is the young lady who now wears Brady's rings. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great we have gone tabloid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever considered how we got here? I was talking about Brady and the footballs, your com-padre OldsycophantStyle brought in Brady's family and Brady' personal life. This is fair game based on the standard, however low it may be, established by the obsequious Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I brought in Tom Brady's family and personal life?  Really?  Who's posting pictures of tabloids saying Brady's marriage is on the rocks?  Who's posting pictures of the Brady nanny saying she's the other woman?  Who posted a picture of Tom Brady dancing while on vacation?  Who posted pictures of Robert Kraft and his girlfriend and accused him of cheating on his wife with the new girlfriend while his beloved wife lay dying of cancer?  You've been making personal attacks on Brady, Belichick and Kraft for most of this string.  It's what you DO!  That and make references to male genitalia.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "I brought in Tom Brady's family and personal life?"

You sure did liar

Patriots Super Bowl ring Page 25 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Oldstyle

HUGGY said:


> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????



That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!

All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.


----------



## Oldstyle

Now did you want me to go back and show all of the personal attacks that you've leveled against Brady and Kraft?


----------



## Dot Com

What made Brady think he was going to get away w/it?

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Kanola said:


> Re: His phone...........ultimately doesn't matter. Others have copies of his text messages.
> 
> 
> Oh shoot. I keep forgetting. None of this matters because he is good looking. ROTFL



Being good looking is just a fringe benefit aside from him being an awesome QB.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> What made Brady think he was going to get away w/it?
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk



Get away with it?  Get away with WHAT?  Tom Brady was a great quarterback before teams were allowed to provide their own game balls.  Tom Brady was a great quarterback after the Colts complained to the refs at halftime about supposedly under inflated balls.  Tom Brady was a great quarterback against the Seahawks in the Super Bowl.

He wins because he out prepares his opponents.  Always has...always will!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!
> 
> All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.
Click to expand...


You brought her in and fucked up the entire thread by doing so. You are the worst poster I have ever had the misfortune to discuss a topic with. You bring her in and cry foul when another person discusses their point. Just another fanboi crybaby.


----------



## Oldstyle

My question would be why did Ted Wells think he was going to get away with submitting THAT report after spending millions in an in depth investigation that turned up ZERO evidence that Tom Brady deliberately deflated game balls below the approved level?


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> What made Brady think he was going to get away w/it?
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


Because he has admirers like Oldstyle to make excuses and defend him no matter what he does.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!
> 
> All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought her in and fucked up the entire thread by doing so. You are the worst poster I have ever had the misfortune to discuss a topic with. You bring her in and cry foul when another person discusses their point. Just another fanboi crybaby.
Click to expand...


So let me see if I understand how this works, Phallics...

You're allowed to do things like accuse Tom Brady of cheating on his wife with his nanny or Robert Kraft cheating on his wife while she lay dying in the hospital...but if anyone points out how full of shit you are making either accusation...then they are fucking up the entire thread?

Do you even think before you post this nonsense?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.
Click to expand...

LOL the Judge's role in this aspect of the proceedings is what exactly? Is he a finder of fact or there to compel each side to settle the issues?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!
> 
> All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought her in and fucked up the entire thread by doing so. You are the worst poster I have ever had the misfortune to discuss a topic with. You bring her in and cry foul when another person discusses their point. Just another fanboi crybaby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works, Phallics...
> 
> You're allowed to do things like accuse Tom Brady of cheating on his wife with his nanny or Robert Kraft cheating on his wife while she lay dying in the hospital...but if anyone points out how full of shit you are making either accusation...then they are fucking up the entire thread?
> 
> Do you even think before you post this nonsense?
Click to expand...

Like I said moron you open the door when you brought in his family. You should r go back to your dominatrix and get better responses.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!
> 
> All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought her in and fucked up the entire thread by doing so. You are the worst poster I have ever had the misfortune to discuss a topic with. You bring her in and cry foul when another person discusses their point. Just another fanboi crybaby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works, Phallics...
> 
> You're allowed to do things like accuse Tom Brady of cheating on his wife with his nanny or Robert Kraft cheating on his wife while she lay dying in the hospital...but if anyone points out how full of shit you are making either accusation...then they are fucking up the entire thread?
> 
> Do you even think before you post this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said moron you open the door when you brought in his family. You should r go back to your dominatrix and get better responses.
Click to expand...


I didn't bring in his family...someone else did.  They claimed that Brady had to cheat in order to afford the big house that they lived in.  All I did was point out that his wife made far more money as a super model than Brady ever did...making that claim ridiculous.

You on the other hand have accused Brady and Kraft of doing some really despicable things in their personal life with absolutely no proof at all.  You come here and slime them and anyone who doesn't agree with your warped take on the world.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for freakin cripe's sakes!!!  Doncha people know what it costs to be freakin Thomas Brady???
> 
> Do you even guess what he pays to keep a crib like this operational??  The gardener, the pool boys, probably a dozen peeps just to spit and polish.  THEN the private jet to fly across the country to get there and the limos and on and on...
> 
> Brady HAS to cheat!!!  You think you got a mortgage problem?  Brady pays more out of his ring pinky than all you pretenders put together.  AND he has this super duper model wife that makes more than he does AND the Ho throws it in his face!!  Tommy GOTTA cut corners!!!  Wouldn't YOU???   Hasn't Brady suffered ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That post was in response to this nonsense from another Patriot hater!  It wasn't me bringing Tom Brady's personal life into the discussion...it was me responding to someone who already had and was posting absolutely stupid things like that Brady needed to cheat to support his extravagant lifestyle!
> 
> All I did was point out that Tom Brady's wife makes tons more money than he does!  Of all the players in the NFL...I can't think of a single other player who needs money less than Tom Brady does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You brought her in and fucked up the entire thread by doing so. You are the worst poster I have ever had the misfortune to discuss a topic with. You bring her in and cry foul when another person discusses their point. Just another fanboi crybaby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works, Phallics...
> 
> You're allowed to do things like accuse Tom Brady of cheating on his wife with his nanny or Robert Kraft cheating on his wife while she lay dying in the hospital...but if anyone points out how full of shit you are making either accusation...then they are fucking up the entire thread?
> 
> Do you even think before you post this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said moron you open the door when you brought in his family. You should r go back to your dominatrix and get better responses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't bring in his family...someone else did.  They claimed that Brady had to cheat in order to afford the big house that they lived in.  All I did was point out that his wife made far more money as a super model than Brady ever did...making that claim ridiculous.
> 
> You on the other hand have accused Brady and Kraft of doing some really despicable things in their personal life with absolutely no proof at all.  You come here and slime them and anyone who doesn't agree with your warped take on the world.
Click to expand...

You are a damned liar you brought his family in. You derailed this wonderful thread and you now blame someone else for your actions, are you a child or just mindless?


----------



## mack20

Alex - shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex - shut the fuck up already.


Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.


----------



## featherlite

Kanola said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand the concept of what evidence is. IF all the evidence that the NFL could possibly uncover was on Brady's phone then they are idiots, and there is not foul because were there a true violation there would be plenty of other evidence aside form what might have been on Brady's phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
Click to expand...


Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.  

New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch. 
Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out the TOTAL lack of direct evidence is not conjecture, dude, you are being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove your statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the Judge's role in this aspect of the proceedings is what exactly? Is he a finder of fact or there to compel each side to settle the issues?
Click to expand...


So do you know of any direct evidence that links Brady with deflating footballs?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
Click to expand...


It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!  

What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?


----------



## Oldstyle

featherlite said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
Click to expand...


His time is up?  The guy just won MVP of the Super Bowl!
Are you here attempting to prove how little you know about the game of football?  Because if that IS the case then you're off to a kick ass start!


----------



## featherlite

Oldstyle said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His time is up?  The guy just won MVP of the Super Bowl!
> Are you here attempting to prove how little you know about the game of football?  Because if that IS the case then you're off to a kick ass start!
Click to expand...


Woopie frikin doo! lol    Actually, just proves how messed up everything is. Not exactly news at this point.

Besides, I am watching 2 decent teams tonight. Your point is a non point.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
Click to expand...

Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, just read this thread. There is no direct evidence that Brady was directly connected to what happened with the footballs PSI. Like an idiot you call that conjecture. IT makes you look like an idiot because the Wells report states that there is no evidence directly linking Brady also. NO ONE has any such evidence.
> 
> Only an idiot would think that to be conjecture when it is simply fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the Judge's role in this aspect of the proceedings is what exactly? Is he a finder of fact or there to compel each side to settle the issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you know of any direct evidence that links Brady with deflating footballs?
Click to expand...

Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate that makes the direct evidence which he  was supposed to provide unavailable. Further is that the standard which the NFL was supposed to use or was it a preponderance of the evidence?


----------



## Kanola

featherlite said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  Do you blame him for breaking his phone?  Would you hand over your cell phone to your employer?    He didn't commit a crime so I don't know what makes them think they are entitled to invade his privacy in that way, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
Click to expand...



No way! I do not hate Seattle at all. Actually I hate no team or player. 
I may take a strong stand, but it doesn't mean hate.
I DO hate the actions of some though. Brady being one. 
Oh and LOL @ you and fugly porn star. Kinda on spot. 


OTOH It does make me laugh to watch all these lovers and defenders. If nothing whatsoever had not happened, we wouldn't even be having this conversation, kwim?


----------



## Kanola

Oldstyle said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His time is up?  The guy just won MVP of the Super Bowl!
> Are you here attempting to prove how little you know about the game of football?  Because if that IS the case then you're off to a kick ass start!
Click to expand...





WOW You big tough guy.....and we are skeered!


----------



## featherlite

Kanola said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brady ws in the habit of destroying old phones so that they couldn't fall into the hands of sports obsessed fans and journalists.
> 
> The guy has the right to protect his privacy from the less disciplined fans, and I doubt that he is the only sports super star that destroys old phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No way! I do not hate Seattle at all. Actually I hate no team or player.
> I may take a strong stand, but it doesn't mean hate.
> I DO hate the actions of some though. Brady being one.
> Oh and LOL @ you and fugly porn star. Kinda on spot.
> 
> 
> OTOH It does make me laugh to watch all these lovers and defenders. If nothing whatsoever had not happened, we wouldn't even be having this conversation, kwim?
Click to expand...


...just passing the time with nonsense.


----------



## featherlite

Kanola said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would possibly be true, except other old phones of his have been found. They were not destroyed. So right there is a lie by Brady, and kind of shoots that argument in the foot. Sounds like he destroyed ONE phone.
> I have no dog in this fight, and only Brady truly knows the truth, but something certainly is amiss with this.
> IMO there is no true argument. SOMETHING has taken place, and Brady never HAS been an innocent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His time is up?  The guy just won MVP of the Super Bowl!
> Are you here attempting to prove how little you know about the game of football?  Because if that IS the case then you're off to a kick ass start!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW You big tough guy.....and we are skeered!
Click to expand...

creepy mouth for  football nonsense there kanola.       lol


----------



## Kanola

featherlite said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...Brady never HAS been an innocent."
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by that, Kanola?   Do you know something else that Brady is "guilty" of?  Or is that just a vague indictment based on your dislike of the Patriots?
> 
> Tom Brady has been in the NFL and in the public spotlight for a long, long, long time and he's been nothing but a class act during that time.  No drugs.  No DUI's.  Doesn't beat his wife.  Doesn't beat his kids.  Doesn't cash in on his celebrity endorsing crap he doesn't use.  Always took less money for himself so the Patriots could keep players under the salary cap.
> 
> What's pathetic is that the NFL has decided to go after one of the few players it has who doesn't act like a douche when they are off the field.  You give the same suspension to Tom Brady (for destroying his phone) that you give to Greg Hardy for beating the shit out of his girlfriend?  Really?  You give a greater suspension to Brady than you do to Ray Rice?  Really?
> 
> Roger Goodell is an idiot.  Pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a womanizer. He has children he leaves. But, that doesn't so much matter...after all he is a good looking man, right? If he were ugly I doubt a lot of these statements would be made.
> I have been following Brady since the days of Michigan. He is ANYTHING but humble. More like an arrogant a$$.
> He loses a game, what does he do? Storms off the field while the other players are congratulating the winning team. I have seen that many times myself.
> He is a crybaby, and a poor sport.
> 
> If he weren't scared he'd be found out, and he had done nothing wrong, he would have turned the phone over, no problem. See? Turning it over would prove he is innocent, right?
> 
> Tom Brady has never been innocent. He is a spoiled brat. BUT, I admit he has helped me win some FF trophies.
> 
> Bottom line...cracks me up. People/women defending him because he looks good. Shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about any of that...Hes actually not...looks like a fugly low budget 70s porn star. lol I think HE knows his time might be up.
> 
> New season is coming. I may not know as much about the game (history) and players as everyone else...but its still fun to watch.
> Denver vs Seattle...19  13  were losing...but its raining, cold ( for the day) and football is on. ..... but you probably hate Seattle too   lol  oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His time is up?  The guy just won MVP of the Super Bowl!
> Are you here attempting to prove how little you know about the game of football?  Because if that IS the case then you're off to a kick ass start!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW You big tough guy.....and we are skeered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> creepy mouth for  football nonsense there kanola.       lol
Click to expand...




Just talking to the big tough guy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
Click to expand...


The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.

Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.
Click to expand...


So the issue in the OP is Tom Brady's "affair" with his nanny?  Bob Kraft cheating on his wife while she lies dying?  How silly Tom Brady looks when he tries to dance?  Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  You're so full of shit, Phallics...

You're an obsessive.  You're obsessed with Tom Brady.  You're obsessed with the Patriots.  You're obsessed with me.  Who puts two misquotes of someone else on the bottom of every post they make?  Who does that?  Someone who's got issues?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the judge asked for direct evidence and the NFL said they had none.
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the Judge's role in this aspect of the proceedings is what exactly? Is he a finder of fact or there to compel each side to settle the issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you know of any direct evidence that links Brady with deflating footballs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate that makes the direct evidence which he  was supposed to provide unavailable. Further is that the standard which the NFL was supposed to use or was it a preponderance of the evidence?
Click to expand...


What direct evidence?  Did it ever dawn on you that there is none?  Ted Wells spent MILLIONS investigating this and at the end of the day the best he could come up with is that Tom Brady might have known about something that somebody else might have done.  That isn't evidence...that's wishful thinking.  This entire deflategate thing is a joke.  It always was and it just gets more absurd the longer Roger Goodell lets it go on.  If he wasn't such a complete moron he'd realize that.  He spouts off about "the good of the league" when he's done more damage to the NFL with his rulings than a million under inflated footballs ever could.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the issue in the OP is Tom Brady's "affair" with his nanny?  Bob Kraft cheating on his wife while she lies dying?  How silly Tom Brady looks when he tries to dance?  Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  You're so full of shit, Phallics...
> 
> You're an obsessive.  You're obsessed with Tom Brady.  You're obsessed with the Patriots.  You're obsessed with me.  Who puts two misquotes of someone else on the bottom of every post they make?  Who does that?  Someone who's got issues?
Click to expand...

You are a sorry tool and simpleton. You are easily played and manipulated. A stooge for some public figure who could care less whether you are dead or alive let alone the mother of one of his children. This is what you introduced to this thread when you brought in Brady's family.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at a settlement conference asked for evidence? I can see you have not been to many settlement conferences. Keep on listening to the media hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked for direct evidence, it was in the story. No one has produced direct evidence, not even in the Wells report did they have direct evidence. That is because there is none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the Judge's role in this aspect of the proceedings is what exactly? Is he a finder of fact or there to compel each side to settle the issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you know of any direct evidence that links Brady with deflating footballs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate that makes the direct evidence which he  was supposed to provide unavailable. Further is that the standard which the NFL was supposed to use or was it a preponderance of the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What direct evidence?  Did it ever dawn on you that there is none?  Ted Wells spent MILLIONS investigating this and at the end of the day the best he could come up with is that Tom Brady might have known about something that somebody else might have done.  That isn't evidence...that's wishful thinking.  This entire deflategate thing is a joke.  It always was and it just gets more absurd the longer Roger Goodell lets it go on.  If he wasn't such a complete moron he'd realize that.  He spouts off about "the good of the league" when he's done more damage to the NFL with his rulings than a million under inflated footballs ever could.
Click to expand...

Brady destroyed his phone when it and lied about it. Brady did not cooperate. Direct evidence?

"Based on the extensive record developed in the investigation and detailed in the Wells report, and after full consideration of this matter by the Commissioner and the Football Operations department, we have determined that the Patriots have violated the NFL's Policy on Integrity of the Game and Enforcement of Competitive Rules, as well as the Official Playing Rules and the established guidelines for the preparation of game footballs set forth in the NFL's Game Operations Policy Manual for Member Clubs. In making this determination, we have accepted the findings contained in the comprehensive report independently prepared by Mr. Wells and his colleagues.

"In determining that a violation occurred, we applied the standard of proof stated in the Integrity of the Game Policy: namely, preponderance of the evidence, meaning that 'as a whole, the fact sought to be proved is more probable than not.' This is a well-recognized legal standard, which is applied in courts and workplaces every day throughout the country. The evidence gathered during the investigation and reviewed in the report more than satisfy this standard and demonstrate an ongoing plan by at least certain Patriots' employees to deflate footballs, to do so in a secretive manner after the game officials have certified the footballs as suitable for play, and to hide these activities even from their own supervisors."

NFL releases statement on Patriots violations - NFL.com


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
Click to expand...

I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the issue in the OP is Tom Brady's "affair" with his nanny?  Bob Kraft cheating on his wife while she lies dying?  How silly Tom Brady looks when he tries to dance?  Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  You're so full of shit, Phallics...
> 
> You're an obsessive.  You're obsessed with Tom Brady.  You're obsessed with the Patriots.  You're obsessed with me.  Who puts two misquotes of someone else on the bottom of every post they make?  Who does that?  Someone who's got issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a sorry tool and simpleton. You are easily played and manipulated. A stooge for some public figure who could care less whether you are dead or alive let alone the mother of one of his children. This is what you introduced to this thread when you brought in Brady's family.
Click to expand...


You think I'm the mother of Brady's children?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You seem to think that simple fairness makes me a "stooge".  I think that anyone who believes Tom Brady deserves the same suspension as Greg Hardy is the simpleton.

As for the message that the NFL put out?  Why is it that they claim that a preponderance of the evidence shows the Patriots knowingly deflated footballs to illegal levels...yet when the judge who is looking at this case asks them to provide direct evidence that took place...THEY HAVE NOTHING?  

Are you so blinded by your hatred of all things Patriot that you can't see what's obvious?


----------



## Oldstyle

And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the issue in the OP is Tom Brady's "affair" with his nanny?  Bob Kraft cheating on his wife while she lies dying?  How silly Tom Brady looks when he tries to dance?  Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  You're so full of shit, Phallics...
> 
> You're an obsessive.  You're obsessed with Tom Brady.  You're obsessed with the Patriots.  You're obsessed with me.  Who puts two misquotes of someone else on the bottom of every post they make?  Who does that?  Someone who's got issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a sorry tool and simpleton. You are easily played and manipulated. A stooge for some public figure who could care less whether you are dead or alive let alone the mother of one of his children. This is what you introduced to this thread when you brought in Brady's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm the mother of Brady's children?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You seem to think that simple fairness makes me a "stooge".  I think that anyone who believes Tom Brady deserves the same suspension as Greg Hardy is the simpleton.
> 
> As for the message that the NFL put out?  Why is it that they claim that a preponderance of the evidence shows the Patriots knowingly deflated footballs to illegal levels...yet when the judge who is looking at this case asks them to provide direct evidence that took place...THEY HAVE NOTHING?
> 
> Are you so blinded by your hatred of all things Patriot that you can't see what's obvious?
Click to expand...


No, however,  I think you should join your dominatrix  "turkey neck" and go to a rehab to get sober.


----------



## Oldstyle

Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also may very well have had any number of things totally unrelated to football.  That's your problem, Phallics...you have zero direct evidence that the Patriots deliberately deflated footballs below the league minimum!  You have zero evidence that Tom Brady ordered someone to deflate footballs below the league minimum!
> 
> What you HAVE is one ball that was substantially deflated...BUT THAT WAS THE BALL THAT THE COLTS HAD IN THEIR POSSESSION!!!  Who's to say that it may very well have been the Colts who deflated that ball?  There is fully as much evidence THAT took place as there is that the Patriots and Brady deflated that ball!  So why aren't the Colts under investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> Not my problem at all I am discussing the issue in the OP, you are fixated on other things and claim to have special powers such as being able to ascertain Brady's intentions because you know him so well as a result of watching him play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the issue in the OP is Tom Brady's "affair" with his nanny?  Bob Kraft cheating on his wife while she lies dying?  How silly Tom Brady looks when he tries to dance?  Bob Kraft's crooked teeth?  You're so full of shit, Phallics...
> 
> You're an obsessive.  You're obsessed with Tom Brady.  You're obsessed with the Patriots.  You're obsessed with me.  Who puts two misquotes of someone else on the bottom of every post they make?  Who does that?  Someone who's got issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a sorry tool and simpleton. You are easily played and manipulated. A stooge for some public figure who could care less whether you are dead or alive let alone the mother of one of his children. This is what you introduced to this thread when you brought in Brady's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm the mother of Brady's children?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You seem to think that simple fairness makes me a "stooge".  I think that anyone who believes Tom Brady deserves the same suspension as Greg Hardy is the simpleton.
> 
> As for the message that the NFL put out?  Why is it that they claim that a preponderance of the evidence shows the Patriots knowingly deflated footballs to illegal levels...yet when the judge who is looking at this case asks them to provide direct evidence that took place...THEY HAVE NOTHING?
> 
> Are you so blinded by your hatred of all things Patriot that you can't see what's obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, however,  I think you should join your dominatrix  "turkey neck" and go to a rehab to get sober.
Click to expand...


Now you've gotten a little "dominatrix" fantasy going with the rest of your day dreams about Tom Brady's package?  You might want to think about putting a little salt peter in with your morning breakfast, Phallics...you're getting all hot and bothered again!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.


It is more then balls, look at the history and culture of cheating of the Patriots Brady not only approved of this by conduct but he benefited as a result.


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady's packageTom Brady's jockstrapTom Brady's package

Why do I get the feeling that the above is about all that's running through your warped little mind?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?



Oldstyle: "Who really cares about the good of the NFL?"<<<<<

Out of all the moronic statements and inane posts you have made this one truly addresses why you will never be more than a maiden in waiting for  Tom Brady defending his defenseless actions and justifying everything he and the Patriots have done no matter how much they cheat and lie.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate that makes the direct evidence which he  was supposed to provide unavailable. Further is that the standard which the NFL was supposed to use or was it a preponderance of the evidence?



So you admit you have no evidence, only excuses for why you don't have evidence, lol.

You are truly a moron.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> It is more then balls, look at the history and culture of cheating of the Patriots Brady not only approved of this by conduct but he benefited as a result.
Click to expand...


History and culture of cheating, my ass!  The Patriots got railroaded on Spygate EIGHT YEARS AGO...penalized for doing something that other NFL teams were doing as well and then THAT joke of a penalty was used as the excuse to throw the book at them for a minor infraction that can't even be proven!

The "culture" of whining about the success of the Patriots by fans of other teams who can't come to grips with the fact that the Patriots are simply a better organization than the team they love has reached epic proportions.  You can't beat them on the field so you attempt to do it off the field with bullshit like "Deflategate"  The judge that is hearing this dispute is looking at the "evidence" that the NFL used to come to their decision and asking them if they have any direct evidence.  You know WHY he's doing that?  Because he's baffled at how they arrived at the decision that they did with as little evidence as they had.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence and refused to cooperate that makes the direct evidence which he  was supposed to provide unavailable. Further is that the standard which the NFL was supposed to use or was it a preponderance of the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you have no evidence, only excuses for why you don't have evidence, lol.
> 
> You are truly a moron.
Click to expand...


I see you put your hard earned welfare check to good use.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> It is more then balls, look at the history and culture of cheating of the Patriots Brady not only approved of this by conduct but he benefited as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History and culture of cheating, my ass!  The Patriots got railroaded on Spygate EIGHT YEARS AGO...penalized for doing something that other NFL teams were doing as well and then THAT joke of a penalty was used as the excuse to throw the book at them for a minor infraction that can't even be proven!
> 
> The "culture" of whining about the success of the Patriots by fans of other teams who can't come to grips with the fact that the Patriots are simply a better organization than the team they love has reached epic proportions.  You can't beat them on the field so you attempt to do it off the field with bullshit like "Deflategate"  The judge that is hearing this dispute is looking at the "evidence" that the NFL used to come to their decision and asking them if they have any direct evidence.  You know WHY he's doing that?  Because he's baffled at how they arrived at the decision that they did with as little evidence as they had.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "History and culture of cheating, my ass!  The Patriots got railroaded on Spygate EIGHT YEARS AGO"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Who really cares about the good of the NFL?"<<<<<
> 
> Out of all the moronic statements and inane posts you have made this one truly addresses why you will never be more than a maiden in waiting for  Tom Brady defending his defenseless actions and justifying everything he and the Patriots have done no matter how much they cheat and lie.
Click to expand...


So you think Roger Goodell cares more about the "game" of football than he does about the the "business" of football?  Now THAT is a moronic statement!!!  Tom Brady loves the game of football...Roger Goodell loves the NFL's bottom line.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Who really cares about the good of the NFL?"<<<<<
> 
> Out of all the moronic statements and inane posts you have made this one truly addresses why you will never be more than a maiden in waiting for  Tom Brady defending his defenseless actions and justifying everything he and the Patriots have done no matter how much they cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Roger Goodell cares more about the "game" of football than he does about the the "business" of football?  Now THAT is a moronic statement!!!  Tom Brady loves the game of football...Roger Goodell loves the NFL's bottom line.
Click to expand...

Once again you are all over the place with your misguided postings. How do you know Brady loves the game?


----------



## Oldstyle

Seriously?  He's been in the league for 15 years and he STILL plays with an intensity of a rah rah college player!  He's got a super model wife who makes money by the wheel barrel full and yet he's the first player in the morning and the last one to leave at night...works harder in the weight room than anyone and studies film like a coach!  If you can't tell that Tom Brady LOVES football...I mean REALLY LOVES football...then you're even stupider than you come across as here!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Seriously?  He's been in the league for 15 years and he STILL plays with an intensity of a rah rah college player!  He's got a super model wife who makes money by the wheel barrel full and yet he's the first player in the morning and the last one to leave at night...works harder in the weight room than anyone and studies film like a coach!  If you can't tell that Tom Brady LOVES football...I mean REALLY LOVES football...then you're even stupider than you come across as here!



Oldstyle: "He's got a super model wife"

You are a jealous failure of a man, always bring up Brady's wife as if she were relevant.


 Try discussing the OP.


----------



## Oldstyle

Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?


Oldstyle: "Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!"

Using people for what they can give and  superficial principles now I understand why you are a Patriot fan.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!"
> 
> Using people for what they can give and  superficial principles now I understand why you are a Patriot fan.
Click to expand...


By all appearances (despite the tabloid nonsense you chose to post!) Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other.  They are both extremely successful people in their own right...something that obviously you can't handle.


----------



## Oldstyle

And "The Patriot Way" is basically a team first philosophy...something that works as well in a marriage as it does a sports team.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!"
> 
> Using people for what they can give and  superficial principles now I understand why you are a Patriot fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all appearances (despite the tabloid nonsense you chose to post!) Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other.  They are both extremely successful people in their own right...something that obviously you can't handle.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other." 

I was talking about your principles. 

Try sticking to the OP and stop obsessing over the man and his wife.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And "The Patriot Way" is basically a team first philosophy...something that works as well in a marriage as it does a sports team.


Based on their history, The Patriot way is to lie and cheat.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Alex. said:


> Based on their history, The Patriot way is to lie and cheat.


No you seem to bedoing all the lying and cheating here.

Face it, there is no evidence Brady cheated, and with no evidence should go no punishment.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!"
> 
> Using people for what they can give and  superficial principles now I understand why you are a Patriot fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all appearances (despite the tabloid nonsense you chose to post!) Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other.  They are both extremely successful people in their own right...something that obviously you can't handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other."
> 
> I was talking about your principles.
> 
> Try sticking to the OP and stop obsessing over the man and his wife.
Click to expand...


Who am I using?  You get more absurd with each passing post in this string.  All I've done is point out that Tom Brady isn't the scum bag that you'd like us to believe he is.  In this day of intense media scrutiny...with his fame and the fame of his wife...only an idiot would think they could live a lie like you seem to think they are.  But you go on deluding yourself, Phallics...it's obviously the only thing you've got going in your life.


----------



## Alex.

JimBowie1958 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on their history, The Patriot way is to lie and cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> No you seem to bedoing all the lying and cheating here.
> 
> Face it, there is no evidence Brady cheated, and with no evidence should go no punishment.
Click to expand...

We are discussing The Patriot Way which includes lying and cheating.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!  Tom Brady isn't playing for the money like most veterans.  He isn't standing in the pocket and taking those hits because he needs to provide for his family!  He's like the guy who works in a factory who hits the lottery but doesn't quit his job because he loves what he does!  What part of that concept can't you grasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Marrying Gisele was like hitting Megabucks!"
> 
> Using people for what they can give and  superficial principles now I understand why you are a Patriot fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By all appearances (despite the tabloid nonsense you chose to post!) Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other.  They are both extremely successful people in their own right...something that obviously you can't handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Tom Brady and Giselle Bundchen have a very happy marriage and family life.  There is nothing "superficial" about their relationship nor is either "using" the other."
> 
> I was talking about your principles.
> 
> Try sticking to the OP and stop obsessing over the man and his wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who am I using?  You get more absurd with each passing post in this string.  All I've done is point out that Tom Brady isn't the scum bag that you'd like us to believe he is.  In this day of intense media scrutiny...with his fame and the fame of his wife...only an idiot would think they could live a lie like you seem to think they are.  But you go on deluding yourself, Phallics...it's obviously the only thing you've got going in your life.
Click to expand...

Your cognitive skills are lacking.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on their history, The Patriot way is to lie and cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> No you seem to bedoing all the lying and cheating here.
> 
> Face it, there is no evidence Brady cheated, and with no evidence should go no punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are discussing The Patriot Way which includes lying and cheating.
Click to expand...






Grapes.



Sour.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on their history, The Patriot way is to lie and cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> No you seem to bedoing all the lying and cheating here.
> 
> Face it, there is no evidence Brady cheated, and with no evidence should go no punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are discussing The Patriot Way which includes lying and cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sour.
Click to expand...




Poop.




Dripping.



Urban Dictionary Unkotare


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.



Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Tom Brady's packageTom Brady's jockstrapTom Brady's package
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that the above is about all that's running through your warped little mind?



  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, I saw the Pats play the other night, and they look good.    Pats are going to kicking asses without taking names.  All you all better get ready for your arse whooping, which you so richly deserve.  Go Pats!!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
Click to expand...




Good chance he spent his HS years getting dunked in a toilet by the popular quarterback.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
Click to expand...

Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?

No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.

Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
Click to expand...


Kraft never believed the Patriots cheated.  He agreed to go along with the ridiculous fine imposed by the NFL because he thought that would be the end of it and Tom Brady wouldn't be hit with a suspension.  In case you hadn't noticed...Robert Kraft is LIVID at Roger Goodell because the NFL went ahead and hit Brady with a four game suspension even though they had zero proof he did anything.  Or did you MISS the press conference where Kraft apologized to New England fans for not fighting what the NFL was doing and lashed out at Goodell?


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance he spent his HS years getting dunked in a toilet by the popular quarterback.
Click to expand...


I think that's a good bet, Unkotare!  Phallics has some serious issues with Tom Brady and game balls being slightly under inflated shouldn't bring the level of obsession that he has towards Brady.  

But then again...he's decided that he needs to include misquotes by me at the bottom of each of his posts.  Who does that other than a truly obsessive personality?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft never believed the Patriots cheated.  He agreed to go along with the ridiculous fine imposed by the NFL because he thought that would be the end of it and Tom Brady wouldn't be hit with a suspension.  In case you hadn't noticed...Robert Kraft is LIVID at Roger Goodell because the NFL went ahead and hit Brady with a four game suspension even though they had zero proof he did anything.  Or did you MISS the press conference where Kraft apologized to New England fans for not fighting what the NFL was doing and lashed out at Goodell?
Click to expand...

So then Karpt was being dishonest in his paying the fine because he did not believe their should be a fine. That is disingenuous and lacks  integrity.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft never believed the Patriots cheated.  He agreed to go along with the ridiculous fine imposed by the NFL because he thought that would be the end of it and Tom Brady wouldn't be hit with a suspension.  In case you hadn't noticed...Robert Kraft is LIVID at Roger Goodell because the NFL went ahead and hit Brady with a four game suspension even though they had zero proof he did anything.  Or did you MISS the press conference where Kraft apologized to New England fans for not fighting what the NFL was doing and lashed out at Goodell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then Karpt was being dishonest in his paying the fine because he did not believe their should be a fine. That is disingenuous and lacks  integrity.
Click to expand...


Even when Kraft paid the fine...he was quite clear that he didn't think the Patriots had done anything wrong, you idiot.  He was crystal clear that he was only paying the fine because he thought it was the best thing for the league.


----------



## Oldstyle

I paid a speeding ticket back in the day on a trip from Massachusetts down to Florida for Spring Break that was total bullshit.  A small Florida town had a speed trap set up and was only pulling over people with out of state plates.  You could either pay a cash fine over at the county court house or contest the ticket in court which meant a return trip to "Bum F**k, Florida.  So did my paying the speeding ticket mean I admitted guilt or did it mean that I understood the reality of the situation and did the smart thing to put it behind me?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chance he spent his HS years getting dunked in a toilet by the popular quarterback.
Click to expand...


  Probably the cheerleaders gave him whirlies too.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
Click to expand...


  Go get therapy, will you?  Or maybe stop posting here and making an ass of yourself?  Everyone knows how pathetic you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft never believed the Patriots cheated.  He agreed to go along with the ridiculous fine imposed by the NFL because he thought that would be the end of it and Tom Brady wouldn't be hit with a suspension.  In case you hadn't noticed...Robert Kraft is LIVID at Roger Goodell because the NFL went ahead and hit Brady with a four game suspension even though they had zero proof he did anything.  Or did you MISS the press conference where Kraft apologized to New England fans for not fighting what the NFL was doing and lashed out at Goodell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then Karpt was being dishonest in his paying the fine because he did not believe their should be a fine. That is disingenuous and lacks  integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when Kraft paid the fine...he was quite clear that he didn't think the Patriots had done anything wrong, you idiot.  He was crystal clear that he was only paying the fine because he thought it was the best thing for the league.
Click to expand...


He's just a delusional obsessed lonely old man with nothing better to do with his life than to dwell on the Patriots and their fans.  Pathetic.    Must suck to be him is all one can say at this point.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft never believed the Patriots cheated.  He agreed to go along with the ridiculous fine imposed by the NFL because he thought that would be the end of it and Tom Brady wouldn't be hit with a suspension.  In case you hadn't noticed...Robert Kraft is LIVID at Roger Goodell because the NFL went ahead and hit Brady with a four game suspension even though they had zero proof he did anything.  Or did you MISS the press conference where Kraft apologized to New England fans for not fighting what the NFL was doing and lashed out at Goodell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then Karpt was being dishonest in his paying the fine because he did not believe their should be a fine. That is disingenuous and lacks  integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when Kraft paid the fine...he was quite clear that he didn't think the Patriots had done anything wrong, you idiot.  He was crystal clear that he was only paying the fine because he thought it was the best thing for the league.
Click to expand...

You just confirmed he was dishonest.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get therapy, will you?  Or maybe stop posting here and making an ass of yourself?  Everyone knows how pathetic you are.
Click to expand...

LOL I will seek therapy the day I  post pictures of myself and seeks approval from anonymous posters on an internet forum and threaten people by telling them I will reveal fictitious PMs.

There is no wonder why you would cheer on the cheaters and liars otherwise known as the NE Patriots.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since Tom Brady won numerous Super Bowls BEFORE teams were allowed to provide their own game balls...and kicked the tar out of the Colts with balls that were regulation as well as beat a heavily favored Seahawks team with regulation balls...it's laughable that you think he only succeeded because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Not to mention, during the second half of the Colts game, the Pats played even better, after the footballs were changed out.    It's quite obvious that these are just some hateful and envious people.  If Tom Brady was going to play on their team, they would be psyched, and their attitudes would do a 100% turn around, I'm sure.  Alex is a loser.  I think that much is more than clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get that neck sag taken care of Domi,  or are you still trying to pimp fake PMs to raise funds for the procedure?
> 
> No matter what the Patriot's have paid the largest levied against a team in league history because Kraft believed they cheated.
> 
> Patriots Fans Create GoFundMe Page To Help Team Pay 1M DeflateGate Fine New England Patriots NESN.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get therapy, will you?  Or maybe stop posting here and making an ass of yourself?  Everyone knows how pathetic you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I will seek therapy the day I  post pictures of myself and seeks approval from anonymous posters on an internet forum and threaten people by telling them I will reveal fictitious PMs.
> 
> There is no wonder why you would cheer on the cheaters and liars otherwise known as the NE Patriots.
Click to expand...


Fictitious?  Not.  That's why you still won't give me permission to post them.  Unless you are going to now.  I mean, if they are fictitious then you have nothing to be worried about, but everyone already knows you're delusional and pathetic.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^
Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.


LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.

More and more you are acting like your hero.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
Click to expand...


You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
Click to expand...


I am officially requesting your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone for everyone to read.  I think your answer to this request will tell everyone everything they need to know about you and exactly what kind of a loser you really are.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
Click to expand...

Time for another drink, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
Click to expand...


Just like I thought.  Now, if I was lying, I would have nothing to produce, and you wouldn't be soooo worried.  Lol.  I hope everyone takes note of your rotten character.  You are a rotten person.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am officially requesting your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone for everyone to read.  I think your answer to this request will tell everyone everything they need to know about you and exactly what kind of a loser you really are.
Click to expand...

You are out of your mind







Another affirmation that you are a Patriot/Brady devotee.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am officially requesting your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone for everyone to read.  I think your answer to this request will tell everyone everything they need to know about you and exactly what kind of a loser you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are out of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another affirmation that you are a Patriot/Brady devotee.
Click to expand...


So, can I post them?  It is a yes or no question, coward.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am officially requesting your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone for everyone to read.  I think your answer to this request will tell everyone everything they need to know about you and exactly what kind of a loser you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are out of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another affirmation that you are a Patriot/Brady devotee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, can I post them?  It is a yes or no question, coward.
Click to expand...

Another day, another meltdown.

How about sticking with the OP.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
Click to expand...





You seem to be afraid of something...


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am officially requesting your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone for everyone to read.  I think your answer to this request will tell everyone everything they need to know about you and exactly what kind of a loser you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are out of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another affirmation that you are a Patriot/Brady devotee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, can I post them?  It is a yes or no question, coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another day, another meltdown.
> 
> How about sticking with the OP.
Click to expand...


Oh, NOW you want to stick to the OP.  Lol.  Then maybe YOU should stick to the OP instead of trying to insult everyone for a change?  We can see that you are a miserable old man, but try to contain yourself please.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
Click to expand...

Yes getting hit by

Dripping.

Poop.


whenever you are around.

Urban Dictionary Unkotare


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Ahem, somebody really needs to get a life instead of stalking the women of USMB.    Loser Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
Click to expand...


Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.

Also, grow up!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL getting crazy there Domi? Resorting to lies got you nowhere last time.
> 
> More and more you are acting like your hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
Click to expand...

I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play?  Okay, let's play since you brought it up.  So, can I post them in the Flame Zone then?  Do I have your permission now?
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.
Click to expand...


No, sorry, as everyone can see.  That would be you and your twisted obsession with the Patriots.  You have really not done much else but insult others here on this thread.  You seriously need to grow up.  This is NOT the flame zone.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another drink, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, as everyone can see.  That would be you and your twisted obsession with the Patriots.  You have really not done much else but insult others here on this thread.  You seriously need to grow up.  This is NOT the flame zone.
Click to expand...

Pot/Kettle=Patriot fan/crybaby


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be afraid of something...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, as everyone can see.  That would be you and your twisted obsession with the Patriots.  You have really not done much else but insult others here on this thread.  You seriously need to grow up.  This is NOT the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot/Kettle=Patriot fan/crybaby
Click to expand...


You are the one who has been doing the crying since the Pats won the SB.  You are the one who obsessively posts about them day after day after day.  Sorry, the problem is yours.  Like I told you, nothing has changed here for us in NE.  We still love our Patriots.  We will still be rooting for them to win, and we don't care what you think.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes getting hit by
> 
> Dripping.
> 
> Poop.
> 
> 
> whenever you are around.
> 
> Urban Dictionary Unkotare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, as everyone can see.  That would be you and your twisted obsession with the Patriots.  You have really not done much else but insult others here on this thread.  You seriously need to grow up.  This is NOT the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot/Kettle=Patriot fan/crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who has been doing the crying since the Pats won the SB.  You are the one who obsessively posts about them day after day after day.  Sorry, the problem is yours.  Like I told you, nothing has changed here for us in NE.  We still love our Patriots.  We will still be rooting for them to win, and we don't care what you think.
Click to expand...

Nah the team I enjoy the most has beaten Brady and the Patriots twice in the SB without cheating or lying.

Otherwise you are delusional and need to stay off the sauce.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the thread topic?  If you are going to demand other people stick to the thread topic, then I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> Also, grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not demanding anything. A little lighthearted banter along with on topic material keeps things lively. What you are doing borders on the psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry, as everyone can see.  That would be you and your twisted obsession with the Patriots.  You have really not done much else but insult others here on this thread.  You seriously need to grow up.  This is NOT the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot/Kettle=Patriot fan/crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who has been doing the crying since the Pats won the SB.  You are the one who obsessively posts about them day after day after day.  Sorry, the problem is yours.  Like I told you, nothing has changed here for us in NE.  We still love our Patriots.  We will still be rooting for them to win, and we don't care what you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah the team I enjoy the most has beaten Brady and the Patriots twice in the SB without cheating or lying.
> 
> Otherwise you are delusional and need to stay off the sauce.
Click to expand...


You have a team?  Well, you spend so much of your time whining about the Patriots, how would anyone know that?  Pathetic.


----------



## mack20

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Who really cares about the good of the NFL?"<<<<<
> 
> Out of all the moronic statements and inane posts you have made this one truly addresses why you will never be more than a maiden in waiting for  Tom Brady defending his defenseless actions and justifying everything he and the Patriots have done no matter how much they cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Roger Goodell cares more about the "game" of football than he does about the the "business" of football?  Now THAT is a moronic statement!!!  Tom Brady loves the game of football...Roger Goodell loves the NFL's bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you are all over the place with your misguided postings. How do you know Brady loves the game?
Click to expand...


...literally anyone who's ever watched Brady play a single game knows how much he loves football. That question is stupid AF.


----------



## mack20

Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who really cares about the good of the NFL?  Tom Brady who's put his heart and soul into the game for 15 years or a commissioner like Roger Goodell who's handling of the Ray Rice, Adrian Petersen and Greg Hardy cases have revealed that he is more worried about public opinion than the good of the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Who really cares about the good of the NFL?"<<<<<
> 
> Out of all the moronic statements and inane posts you have made this one truly addresses why you will never be more than a maiden in waiting for  Tom Brady defending his defenseless actions and justifying everything he and the Patriots have done no matter how much they cheat and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Roger Goodell cares more about the "game" of football than he does about the the "business" of football?  Now THAT is a moronic statement!!!  Tom Brady loves the game of football...Roger Goodell loves the NFL's bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you are all over the place with your misguided postings. How do you know Brady loves the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...literally anyone who's ever watched Brady play a single game knows how much he loves football. That question is stupid AF.
Click to expand...

I know, Oldstyle raised that issue, I thought it odd but what the hell I responded to him.


----------



## ChrisL

mack20 said:


> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.



Well I can tell you, even MORE whiny than he is here believe it or not.


----------



## Alex.

mack20 said:


> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.





ChrisL said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can tell you, even MORE whiny than he is here believe it or not.
Click to expand...

What remains is that the Patriots and Brady have a tainted legacy filled with cheating and lies.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can tell you, even MORE whiny than he is here believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What remains is that the Patriots and Brady have a tainted legacy filled with cheating and lies.
Click to expand...


If that's the case, Phallics...then it should be so easy for the NFL to prove...yet after millions of dollars spent on an exhaustive investigation Ted Wells came up with "maybe" and "might have".  This entire "scandal" was always a joke.  It should have been dealt with by Roger Goodell right from the start for the minor equipment problem it was.  You have the refs check the balls before the game and you have the balls carried to the field by the officials.  You recheck the balls at half time.  Problem solved!  You don't fine the Patriots and Tom Brady millions of dollars and take away first and second round draft picks because balls were slightly under inflated and you think "maybe" the Patriots are responsible!  It's such an over reaction that it borders on farce.  You don't suspend one of the most respected players in the league the same amount of games for "possibly" knowing that balls were slightly under inflated as you do for a player who beats the living shit out of his girlfriend and has to pay her big money to keep the case out of court.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, let's see those messages.  I generally think Alex can't get any dumber but he proves me wrong every day.  It'd be hilarious to see how he conducts himself via PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I can tell you, even MORE whiny than he is here believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What remains is that the Patriots and Brady have a tainted legacy filled with cheating and lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's the case, Phallics...then it should be so easy for the NFL to prove...yet after millions of dollars spent on an exhaustive investigation Ted Wells came up with "maybe" and "might have".  This entire "scandal" was always a joke.  It should have been dealt with by Roger Goodell right from the start for the minor equipment problem it was.  You have the refs check the balls before the game and you have the balls carried to the field by the officials.  You recheck the balls at half time.  Problem solved!  You don't fine the Patriots and Tom Brady millions of dollars and take away first and second round draft picks because balls were slightly under inflated and you think "maybe" the Patriots are responsible!  It's such an over reaction that it borders on farce.  You don't suspend one of the most respected players in the league the same amount of games for "possibly" knowing that balls were slightly under inflated as you do for a player who beats the living shit out of his girlfriend and has to pay her big money to keep the case out of court.
Click to expand...


Mixing issues and outcomes will never make anything right.


----------



## Oldstyle

How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.


No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.
Click to expand...


You mean turning over his cell phone so obsessive idiots like you can pour through his private life looking for something to smear him with?  Like showing a picture of his nanny showing off Brady's Super Bowl rings and claiming that Brady was boinking her?  Brady knew EXACTLY what would come from "cooperating to the fullest" with an NFL office in New York that is blatantly anti-New England Patriots.

As for Kraft?  Oh, he's learned his lesson!  At this point Roger Goodell could be on fire and Robert Kraft wouldn't piss on him to put it out!  Start looking for other work, Roger...your time is about over at the NFL.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean turning over his cell phone so obsessive idiots like you can pour through his private life looking for something to smear him with?  Like showing a picture of his nanny showing off Brady's Super Bowl rings and claiming that Brady was boinking her?  Brady knew EXACTLY what would come from "cooperating to the fullest" with an NFL office in New York that is blatantly anti-New England Patriots.
> 
> As for Kraft?  Oh, he's learned his lesson!  At this point Roger Goodell could be on fire and Robert Kraft wouldn't piss on him to put it out!  Start looking for other work, Roger...your time is about over at the NFL.
Click to expand...

If a person is falsely accused the best way is to face the accuser in the bargained  for arena, in this case it is the CBA. No phone necessary but not several different versions as to why the phone was not available.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why should Tom Brady be forced to turn over private conversations on his cell phone because some idiots at the NFL offices overreacted to game balls being slightly under-inflated?  How did this minor equipment issue become "DEFLATEGATE!!!!!!!!"?

If a person is falsely accused the best way to "face it" is to demand that their accuser show proof of wrong doing.  This is America...you're not guilty until you prove yourself innocent.  It's the other way around.  If you're the NFL and you think the Patriots conspired to cheat...show your proof!  Don't make the charge...completely fail at showing proof...and then turn around and say that you're going to punish the Patriots and Tom Brady for failure to cooperate!  That's absurd.


----------



## Oldstyle

And the "arena" where this should have been heard...even under the CBA...is by a neutral arbiter...not Roger Goodell judging whether or not Roger Goodell acted properly!  If Goodell wasn't such an IDIOT he'd grasp that concept!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
Click to expand...

Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face


----------



## Oldstyle

Egg on his face?  He's been accused of something that the NFL hasn't even come close to proving.  He just won another Super Bowl.  He was once again named Super Bowl MVP.  Why in God's name would Tom Brady "resign"?  Because you don't like the Patriots?  Dream on...


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
Click to expand...


Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician? 

If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good. 

Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell. 

The whole idea is really stupid.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Why should Tom Brady be forced to turn over private conversations on his cell phone because some idiots at the NFL offices overreacted to game balls being slightly under-inflated?  How did this minor equipment issue become "DEFLATEGATE!!!!!!!!"?
> 
> If a person is falsely accused the best way to "face it" is to demand that their accuser show proof of wrong doing.  This is America...you're not guilty until you prove yourself innocent.  It's the other way around.  If you're the NFL and you think the Patriots conspired to cheat...show your proof!  Don't make the charge...completely fail at showing proof...and then turn around and say that you're going to punish the Patriots and Tom Brady for failure to cooperate!  That's absurd.


Brady agreed to the proceedings against him in the CBA so yep he has a duty to cooperate.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex - shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
Click to expand...

Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.


----------



## Unkotare

Brady was told by the other side that they did NOT need his phone. His legal team turned over hundreds of pages of text and data anyway. Brady getting a new phone was in no way "tampering with evidence." The lies being thrown about over this are ridiculous, and the NFL is guilty of knowingly promoting such lies.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed his phone which may very well  have had the direct evidence the judge was asking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
Click to expand...


First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone. 

Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed. 

Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.

Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers. 

Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean turning over his cell phone so obsessive idiots like you can pour through his private life looking for something to smear him with?  Like showing a picture of his nanny showing off Brady's Super Bowl rings and claiming that Brady was boinking her?  Brady knew EXACTLY what would come from "cooperating to the fullest" with an NFL office in New York that is blatantly anti-New England Patriots.
> 
> As for Kraft?  Oh, he's learned his lesson!  At this point Roger Goodell could be on fire and Robert Kraft wouldn't piss on him to put it out!  Start looking for other work, Roger...your time is about over at the NFL.
Click to expand...


True, nothing in the CBA allows the Commissioner to seize or search personal property.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Tom Brady be forced to turn over private conversations on his cell phone because some idiots at the NFL offices overreacted to game balls being slightly under-inflated?  How did this minor equipment issue become "DEFLATEGATE!!!!!!!!"?
> 
> If a person is falsely accused the best way to "face it" is to demand that their accuser show proof of wrong doing.  This is America...you're not guilty until you prove yourself innocent.  It's the other way around.  If you're the NFL and you think the Patriots conspired to cheat...show your proof!  Don't make the charge...completely fail at showing proof...and then turn around and say that you're going to punish the Patriots and Tom Brady for failure to cooperate!  That's absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the proceedings against him in the CBA so yep he has a duty to cooperate.
Click to expand...


In the CBA, disputes are supposed to be decided by a neutral arbiter...not the same person who ruled on something to start with.  Roger Goodell should NEVER have presided over the arbitration process!

In what "arbitration" process would the person who made the original call also be the person who makes the call in arbitration?  That makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> 
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
Click to expand...

Quite understandably...Tom Brady doesn't want his personal communications put out there for obsessive haters like Phallics to try and make him appear to be something he's not.  I can completely understand his reluctance to hand over the contents of his cell phone.  One only has to look at what's been done with the information that Brady HAS turned over to realize how whatever was on the phone would have been used.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Tom Brady be forced to turn over private conversations on his cell phone because some idiots at the NFL offices overreacted to game balls being slightly under-inflated?  How did this minor equipment issue become "DEFLATEGATE!!!!!!!!"?
> 
> If a person is falsely accused the best way to "face it" is to demand that their accuser show proof of wrong doing.  This is America...you're not guilty until you prove yourself innocent.  It's the other way around.  If you're the NFL and you think the Patriots conspired to cheat...show your proof!  Don't make the charge...completely fail at showing proof...and then turn around and say that you're going to punish the Patriots and Tom Brady for failure to cooperate!  That's absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the proceedings against him in the CBA so yep he has a duty to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the CBA, disputes are supposed to be decided by a neutral arbiter...not the same person who ruled on something to start with.  Roger Goodell should NEVER have presided over the arbitration process!
> 
> In what "arbitration" process would the person who made the original call also be the person who makes the call in arbitration?  That makes absolutely no sense at all.
Click to expand...

Wrong Goodell has the authority to review his own decisions.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean turning over his cell phone so obsessive idiots like you can pour through his private life looking for something to smear him with?  Like showing a picture of his nanny showing off Brady's Super Bowl rings and claiming that Brady was boinking her?  Brady knew EXACTLY what would come from "cooperating to the fullest" with an NFL office in New York that is blatantly anti-New England Patriots.
> 
> As for Kraft?  Oh, he's learned his lesson!  At this point Roger Goodell could be on fire and Robert Kraft wouldn't piss on him to put it out!  Start looking for other work, Roger...your time is about over at the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, nothing in the CBA allows the Commissioner to seize or search personal property.
Click to expand...

I never said that and that was not an issue until Brady offered several incorrect version  of what happened to the phone to begin. At that point Brady looked very wrong on this.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Tom Brady be forced to turn over private conversations on his cell phone because some idiots at the NFL offices overreacted to game balls being slightly under-inflated?  How did this minor equipment issue become "DEFLATEGATE!!!!!!!!"?
> 
> If a person is falsely accused the best way to "face it" is to demand that their accuser show proof of wrong doing.  This is America...you're not guilty until you prove yourself innocent.  It's the other way around.  If you're the NFL and you think the Patriots conspired to cheat...show your proof!  Don't make the charge...completely fail at showing proof...and then turn around and say that you're going to punish the Patriots and Tom Brady for failure to cooperate!  That's absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the proceedings against him in the CBA so yep he has a duty to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the CBA, disputes are supposed to be decided by a neutral arbiter...not the same person who ruled on something to start with.  Roger Goodell should NEVER have presided over the arbitration process!
> 
> In what "arbitration" process would the person who made the original call also be the person who makes the call in arbitration?  That makes absolutely no sense at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong Goodell has the authority to review his own decisions.
Click to expand...


Think about that, Phallics!  How can someone be the neutral arbiter on their own decision?  To do so is to essentially do away with the entire protection that a neutral arbiter would provide.


----------



## Oldstyle

I mean would you appeal a lower court decision if the same judge was going to hear the case at the next level?  It's absurd.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does this "investigation" make anything come out right?  Goodell looks like an idiot.  Ted Wells looks incompetent.  Robert Kraft tries to play peacemaker...gets screwed by Goodell and now want's Goodell's head on a platter.  Tom Brady has to spend time in a court room instead of on the practice field doing his job.  The fans of football get to watch the Pittsburg Steelers and the New England Patriots kick off the year with Jimmy Garapolo under center instead of one of the all time great quarterbacks turning what should be a good game into a possible stinker.  Who wins from this?  Teams that suck so bad that they think the only way they stand a chance against a team like the Patriots is to try and handicap them?  The precedence this sets is SO bad that it most likely will lead to a revamping of the Commissioner's powers.  Goodell has proven repeatedly that he doesn't have a clue what he's doing when it comes to enforcing NFL rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wins, the fans don't win. Brady should have cooperated to the fullest extent and kicked Goodell's ass instead of tampering with evidence and now we still have this mess because of him. For Kraft's part he should not have tried to buy off Goodell by paying the million dollar fine. He did not do any justice to his fan base, the fan  base as whole or the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean turning over his cell phone so obsessive idiots like you can pour through his private life looking for something to smear him with?  Like showing a picture of his nanny showing off Brady's Super Bowl rings and claiming that Brady was boinking her?  Brady knew EXACTLY what would come from "cooperating to the fullest" with an NFL office in New York that is blatantly anti-New England Patriots.
> 
> As for Kraft?  Oh, he's learned his lesson!  At this point Roger Goodell could be on fire and Robert Kraft wouldn't piss on him to put it out!  Start looking for other work, Roger...your time is about over at the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, nothing in the CBA allows the Commissioner to seize or search personal property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that and that was not an issue until Brady offered several incorrect version  of what happened to the phone to begin. At that point Brady looked very wrong on this.
Click to expand...


Looking wrong and being wrong are entirely different. The NFL though they didn't need to, should have conducted an independent investigation.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL claims Brady broke his phone, also the NFL said they did not want the phone. Just give them the relevant phone numbers. So why does the NFL care what was done with the phone.
> 
> Both sides are lying, I find neither side credible.
> 
> 
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
Click to expand...

_"Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_

_*A. Yes"*_


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I mean would you appeal a lower court decision if the same judge was going to hear the case at the next level?  It's absurd.


This is not court it is an arbitration guided by the rules in the CBA.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look at the standard  applied by the NFL and am satisfied they have met their burden. Brady is a liar and a con artist. I liked Brady before this, an underdog who worked hard to achieve greatness. Now he is just a 6th round draft pick who manipulated and broke the rules to get ahead. No more than a man who was ruled by his character defects to get ahead and could not give one fuck about the institution or the people he crapped on.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes"*_
Click to expand...


The NFL didn't want the phone, therefore there was no destroying of evidence.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad he doesn't realize that it would be better for him to resign now rather than leave the league w/ egg on his face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL didn't want the phone, therefore there was no destroying of evidence.
Click to expand...

The phone was the only location where the texts were stored they sure did want that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean would you appeal a lower court decision if the same judge was going to hear the case at the next level?  It's absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not court it is an arbitration guided by the rules in the CBA.
Click to expand...


What is arbitration?  It's a neutral party both sides agree to, looking at the facts and deciding one way or the other.  Roger Goodell is in no way shape or form a "neutral party"...he's the guy who made the initial ruling!


----------



## Oldstyle

Who would be so incredibly stupid that they would declare themselves the arbiter to a case that they have already ruled on?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> Who would be so incredibly stupid that they would declare themselves the arbiter to a case that they have already ruled on?





Roger


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resign? WTF? You equate him with a politician?
> 
> If the Pats let him go, several teams would sign him right away. The Pats won't let him go because he is good.
> 
> Goodell has lied and pushed the issue with Brady, if anyone is going to resign, it's Goodell.
> 
> The whole idea is really stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL didn't want the phone, therefore there was no destroying of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The phone was the only location where the texts were stored they sure did want that.
Click to expand...


The NFL and Wells both said they didn't need the phone. They would take records that he would provide. Also, what right does the NFL have to take a person's cell phone? Nothing illegal happened and they had no right to it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be so incredibly stupid that they would declare themselves the arbiter to a case that they have already ruled on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...


Seriously, what was he thinking?  Who in their right mind would not see how ridiculous it is to "self arbitrate"?  I'm making that word up I'm pretty sure because nobody would be stupid enough to attempt that.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes"*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL didn't want the phone, therefore there was no destroying of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The phone was the only location where the texts were stored they sure did want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL and Wells both said they didn't need the phone. They would take records that he would provide. Also, what right does the NFL have to take a person's cell phone? Nothing illegal happened and they had no right to it.
Click to expand...

Try again Brady screwed himself when he gave several stories  about where the texts were stored, that would be the phone.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Who would be so incredibly stupid that they would declare themselves the arbiter to a case that they have already ruled on?


"in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him."

http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl


----------



## Papageorgio

Again, Wells and the NFL said they did not need the phone. The bigger issue is they had no right to the phone in the first place. The NFL did not own the phone, it is personal property. What is on that phone is no ones business but Brady's. He has no obligation to hand over his personal property to anyone without a warrant. Since nothing illegal happened it was not the NFL or Wells right to take, seize or look at the phone.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Again, Wells and the NFL said they did not need the phone. The bigger issue is they had no right to the phone in the first place. The NFL did not own the phone, it is personal property. What is on that phone is no ones business but Brady's. He has no obligation to hand over his personal property to anyone without a warrant. Since nothing illegal happened it was not the NFL or Wells right to take, seize or look at the phone.


Illegal is not the standard. Otherwise yes they wanted the texts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would be so incredibly stupid that they would declare themselves the arbiter to a case that they have already ruled on?
> 
> 
> 
> "in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him."
> 
> http://scholarship.law.berkeley.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1041&context=bjesl
Click to expand...


From that same Berkeley article:  "
Commissioner Goodell has the broadest powers of any of the four
professional league commissioners. As detailed above, in each of the
three other sports, the commissioners’ power to review and discipline a
re subject to arbitration review for most, but not all decisions. For example, appeals of
discipline in the MLB go to either a neutral arbitrator or a tripartite arbitrationreview panel.
While in the NBA, only the economic impact of a disciplinary action can
be appealed to an arbitrator, whereas in the NFL, any reviews of Commissioner
Goodell’s actions are only reviewable to him. The NFL systemis clearly the
worst system of the four. It provides no independent review and grants
Commissioner Goodell near unlimited power. The “BountyGate” scandal
is a perfect example of how Commissioner Goodell’s nearly unlimited disciplinary
power is problematic and requires reform."

Note that opinion was made BEFORE the debacle now known as "DeflateGate" took place!  Even back then it was a considered legal opinion that what Goodell was allowed to do was the "worst system" of the four major professional leagues.


----------



## Oldstyle

"p]layer . . . acknowledges his awareness that if [the player] is guilty of any other form of conduct reasonably judged by the League Commissioner to be detrimental to the League or profession football, the Commissioner will have the right . . after giving [the] Player the opportunity for a hearing . . . to suspend Player for a period certain or indefinitely . . ."

Here's my problem with what has transpired with this case.  Has Roger Goodell in fact "reasonably judged" the conduct when the investigation by Ted Wells turned up no proof that anyone from the Patriots deliberately deflated game balls to levels below what was deemed legal by the referee who inspected the balls pre-game?  How can it be "reasonable" to fine the Patriots a million dollars and two draft picks when the penalty for tampering with equipment was established at $25,000?  How can it be "reasonable" to suspend Tom Brady for four games, costing him nearly 5 million when absolutely no proof was ever provided by the Wells investigation that Brady was involved in deflating balls to illegal levels?

Yes...Roger Goodell has near unlimited power to discipline players...but he is also required by the CBA to be a "reasonable" judge...which he has failed at MISERABLY in this case!


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Brady and Kraft should  have stood tall and beat the NFL according to the rules ion the CBA instead of paying the fine and crying about it and destroying evidence and failing to cooperate.


^ that


----------



## Dot Com

Unkotare said:


> Brady was told by the other side that they did NOT need his phone. His legal team turned over hundreds of pages of text and data anyway. Brady getting a new phone was in no way "tampering with evidence." The lies being thrown about over this are ridiculous, and the NFL is guilty of knowingly promoting such lies.


ummm..... yeah. I'm going to ask you for a link doodie boi  even though you shouldn't have to be asked.


----------



## Dot Com

Papageorgio said:


> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.


link, link, link, & link. k? thanks


----------



## Unkotare

Dot Com said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was told by the other side that they did NOT need his phone. His legal team turned over hundreds of pages of text and data anyway. Brady getting a new phone was in no way "tampering with evidence." The lies being thrown about over this are ridiculous, and the NFL is guilty of knowingly promoting such lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm..... yeah. I'm going to ask you for a link doodie boi  even though you shouldn't have to be asked.
Click to expand...




Read the full transcript.


----------



## Dot Com

provide links to your numerous assertions or be dismissed. That's how msg boards work.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why does he have to provide "links" at your command but you post assertions continually without the same?  Is that the way message boards work for you, Dottie?  If you don't agree with what someone posted...provide a link that proves it to be untrue!  That's ALSO the way message boards "work"!


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> provide links to your numerous assertions or be dismissed. That's how msg boards work.



Do you have a link?


----------



## Dot Com

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> provide links to your numerous assertions or be dismissed. That's how msg boards work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link?
Click to expand...

to what? 

I posted numerous links throughout MY thread detailing the cheating that the cheatriots were found guilty of in 2007 & this past year.


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Why does he have to provide "links" at your command but you post assertions continually without the same?  Is that the way message boards work for you, Dottie?  If you don't agree with what someone posted...provide a link that proves it to be untrue!  That's ALSO the way message boards "work"!


you don't post word salad "opinions" & expect to be treated like an adult shit stain

Stop derailing the thread

Back to topic- cheatriots found to be cheating by the leaugue MORE THAN ONCE


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> provide links to your numerous assertions or be dismissed. That's how msg boards work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to what?
> 
> I posted numerous links throughout MY thread detailing the cheating that the cheatriots were found guilty of in 2007 & this past year.
Click to expand...

 
On the way msg boards work. You made a claim, according to you, you need to provide a link.

BTW, no one has posted a link or proof that Brady cheated and the Wells report said that the Patriot organization was not aware of the inflating or deflating of balls.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he have to provide "links" at your command but you post assertions continually without the same?  Is that the way message boards work for you, Dottie?  If you don't agree with what someone posted...provide a link that proves it to be untrue!  That's ALSO the way message boards "work"!
> 
> 
> 
> you don't post word salad "opinions" & expect to be treated like an adult shit stain
> 
> Stop derailing the thread
> 
> Back to topic- cheatriots found to be cheating by the leaugue MORE THAN ONCE
Click to expand...


Every team has been found to cheat more than once. There was a link on this thread about that.


----------



## Unkotare

Dot Com said:


> provide links to your numerous assertions or be dismissed. That's how msg boards work.





Read the full transcript.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
Click to expand...


Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com


----------



## Dot Com

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> to what?
> 
> I posted numerous links throughout MY thread detailing the cheating that the cheatriots were found guilty of in 2007 & this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way msg boards work. You made a claim, according to you, you need to provide a link.
> 
> BTW, no one has posted a link or proof that Brady cheated and the Wells report said that the Patriot organization was not aware of the inflating or deflating of balls.
Click to expand...


see my above post cheatriot apologist. Its my thread & I've posted numerous links documenting that disgraced team's malfeasance.







that goes for OldStyle and the rest of the cheatriot fan bois as well


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> to what?
> 
> I posted numerous links throughout MY thread detailing the cheating that the cheatriots were found guilty of in 2007 & this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way msg boards work. You made a claim, according to you, you need to provide a link.
> 
> BTW, no one has posted a link or proof that Brady cheated and the Wells report said that the Patriot organization was not aware of the inflating or deflating of balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see my above post cheatriot apologist. Its my thread & I've posted numerous links documenting that disgraced team's malfeasance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that goes for OldStyle and the rest of the cheatriot fan bois as well
Click to expand...


The NFL has no direct link that Brady knew or tampered with footballs. The NFL's Wells report exonerated the New England Patriots. Those links were provided on this thread. 

Again you did not post a link or a story showing that connects Tom Brady to deflating footballs. You posted the 2007 Spygate, which there is proof. 

The judge last week asked for direct evidence. It doesn't exist.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> to what?
> 
> I posted numerous links throughout MY thread detailing the cheating that the cheatriots were found guilty of in 2007 & this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way msg boards work. You made a claim, according to you, you need to provide a link.
> 
> BTW, no one has posted a link or proof that Brady cheated and the Wells report said that the Patriot organization was not aware of the inflating or deflating of balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see my above post cheatriot apologist. Its my thread & I've posted numerous links documenting that disgraced team's malfeasance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that goes for OldStyle and the rest of the cheatriot fan bois as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL has no direct link that Brady knew or tampered with footballs. The NFL's Wells report exonerated the New England Patriots. Those links were provided on this thread.
> 
> Again you did not post a link or a story showing that connects Tom Brady to deflating footballs. You posted the 2007 Spygate, which there is proof.
> 
> The judge last week asked for direct evidence. It doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


Hopefully these people are never assigned jury duty.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does he have to provide "links" at your command but you post assertions continually without the same?  Is that the way message boards work for you, Dottie?  If you don't agree with what someone posted...provide a link that proves it to be untrue!  That's ALSO the way message boards "work"!
> 
> 
> 
> you don't post word salad "opinions" & expect to be treated like an adult shit stain
> 
> Stop derailing the thread
> 
> Back to topic- cheatriots found to be cheating by the leaugue MORE THAN ONCE
Click to expand...


"Shit stain"?  Really?  Stop being such a little child.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
Click to expand...


Who knew?


_"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_

_*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_

_Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_

_*A. I have no idea.*_

_Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_

_*A. Yes."

The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
Click to expand...

^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
Click to expand...


Again, no direct evidence, that is circumstantial. There is a difference, Well's even admits there was no direct evidence. Brady had "general knowledge." No direct evidence.

Do I think he knew? Yes.


----------



## Dot Com

He knew. If he is HALF of the "superman", league's best QB; you people ascribe to him, he would know the diff.


----------



## Dot Com

*** duplicate post


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> He knew. If he is HALF of the superman/league's best QB you people ascribe to him, he would know the diff.



And so would the refs. However, there is no direct evidence and no one has provided any. It is all circumstantial.

I also believe he knew but the NFL is violating the CBA which is the bigger issue.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
Click to expand...


That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on orders from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece"!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have known that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated...it was what he petitioned the NFL to allow!  How could he NOT know about it?  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, there is no proof that Brady destroyed his phone, only the NFL said he destroyed the phone.
> 
> Secondly, according to Wells and the NFL they said they didn't need the phone and told Brady to give them any relevant communication that had to do with deflated footballs, so there isn't any evidence destroyed.
> 
> Third, he could have erased text messages instead of destroying his phone and it would have the same effect.
> 
> Fourth, Brady said he provided the calls and texts numbers.
> 
> Again, no evidence destroyed, no evidence provided that Brady did anything wrong. I believe he knew something. The NFL has been inconsistent with its discipline and although Goodell has a lot of power, him overstepped and made an issue that a simple fine would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
Click to expand...


I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row for the cheatriot trolls.


----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> link, link, link, & link. k? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
Click to expand...

I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?
Click to expand...


It's not just the Pats, all the teams cheat. You blaming one team is pretty stupid. I'd go after the NFL as a whole. 

Your explanation makes you seem like a misguide nutter.


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady didn t destroy his cell phone according to Tom Brady - SBNation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?
Click to expand...



What the hell are you even TALKING about?


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> 
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the Pats, all the teams cheat. You blaming one team is pretty stupid. I'd go after the NFL as a whole.
> 
> Your explanation makes you seem like a misguide nutter.
Click to expand...


The Patriots weren't even one of the 14 teams named in the military money thing...so his explanation is utter gibberish.


----------



## Dot Com

mack20 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> _"Q. Are you certain that you disposed of that 1 phone?_
> 
> _*A. I gave it to my assistant.*_
> 
> _Q. Do you know when you provided it to your assistant?_
> 
> _*A. I have no idea.*_
> 
> _Q. And when you provided it to your assistant, did you provide it to your assistant for the purpose of it being disposed of?_
> 
> _*A. Yes."
> 
> The Full Story Of Tom Brady s Destroyed Cell Phone*_
> 
> 
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even TALKING about?
Click to expand...

sh'up n00b


----------



## mack20

Dot Com said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ smoking gun. Brady is a cheat just like his coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a "smoking gun"?    Don't make me laugh, Dottie!  A smoking gun would be someone on the Patriot's staff saying under oath that they deflated balls to illegal levels on order from Tom Brady!  The thing that anyone who reads the Wells Report with an unbiased mind eventually comes away with it that there is no smoking gun!  After spending millions on his investigation (By the way I'd LOVE to know how much Wells got paid for that "masterpiece" of an investigation!) Ted Wells came up with 250 pages that boils down to this...Tom Brady MIGHT have know that balls were being deflated.  Newsflash for all you Patriot haters...that isn't a smoking gun!  Tom Brady was one of several NFL quarterbacks that petitioned the league to let them use their own balls prepared to their liking.  Of COURSE he might know about balls being deflated.  What Wells never proved was that Brady knew anything about balls being deflated to illegal levels...which is what the ENTIRE investigation should have been about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even think Dot is a football fan.  Have you ever seen him post in the sports section unless it has to do with the Patriots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a fan boi but seeing how corrupt a team in the league that charged the military to air commercials concerns me. Unnerstand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you even TALKING about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sh'up n00b
Click to expand...


So...you don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## Dot Com

Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk

Brady might do well to read that


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that



Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?


----------



## Papageorgio

Dot Com said:


> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that



Do you read what you post? Another Dot Fail!


----------



## mack20

First he complained about something that involved 14 NFL teams but NOT the Patriots, now he's advising Brady against doing something he's neither done nor indicated he would do.  

Dot Com, I gotta ask - is it physically painful to be this stupid?  If you're trying to troll you're not even doing a good job of that.


----------



## Dot Com

ummm..... who started this thread n00b?

How many days/weeks does Tommy have left before the sh1t hits the fan?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
Click to expand...

Good advice since Brady has made other stupids moves like destroying is phone.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
Click to expand...


Yes, that is interesting.  Does Dottie think Tommy will file his own lawsuit against the NFL?  Hmm.  I mean, they have been kind of trying to ruin his reputation without much evidence.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> ummm..... who started this thread n00b?
> 
> How many days/weeks does Tommy have left before the sh1t hits the fan?



What does who started the thread have to do with anything?  You think that if you start a thread, you cannot also troll in it?    Mack is right.  That is pretty much all you are doing here . . . trolling for reactions.  Well, like I told you, we here in NE still love our Patriots.  Nothing you can do to change that, Dottie!   

Go Pats!  We're number 1, you're number 2, 'cuz we're gonna beat the WHOOPY out of you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advice since Brady has made other stupids moves like destroying is phone.
Click to expand...


Why is it a "stupids move" to get rid of a phone that you're worried a bunch of Patriot haters in New York are going to leak whatever is remotely embarrassing if they get their hands on it?  Let's face facts...the NFL offices in New York are not a "Patriots friendly" place...something made glaringly clear when the NFL didn't bother to correct the impression that all of the Patriot's game balls were significantly under inflated.  What was the agenda there?  You've got 11 balls that are only slightly under inflated and the one ball that was drastically under inflated...the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession before turning it over to the officials at halftime is the ONLY one who's inflation level couldn't have occurred naturally yet the league keeps that fact from the public...letting everyone think that ALL the balls were under inflated to that degree!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advice since Brady has made other stupids moves like destroying is phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it a "stupids move" to get rid of a phone that you're worried a bunch of Patriot haters in New York are going to leak whatever is remotely embarrassing if they get their hands on it?  Let's face facts...the NFL offices in New York are not a "Patriots friendly" place...something made glaringly clear when the NFL didn't bother to correct the impression that all of the Patriot's game balls were significantly under inflated.  What was the agenda there?  You've got 11 balls that are only slightly under inflated and the one ball that was drastically under inflated...the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession before turning it over to the officials at halftime is the ONLY one who's inflation level couldn't have occurred naturally yet the league keeps that fact from the public...letting everyone think that ALL the balls were under inflated to that degree!
Click to expand...

You will never get that he fucked himself and his image by destroying evidence. Any honest person would have just faced a prick like Goodell and cleared his name instead of allowing this to take on a life of it's own.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advice since Brady has made other stupids moves like destroying is phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it a "stupids move" to get rid of a phone that you're worried a bunch of Patriot haters in New York are going to leak whatever is remotely embarrassing if they get their hands on it?  Let's face facts...the NFL offices in New York are not a "Patriots friendly" place...something made glaringly clear when the NFL didn't bother to correct the impression that all of the Patriot's game balls were significantly under inflated.  What was the agenda there?  You've got 11 balls that are only slightly under inflated and the one ball that was drastically under inflated...the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession before turning it over to the officials at halftime is the ONLY one who's inflation level couldn't have occurred naturally yet the league keeps that fact from the public...letting everyone think that ALL the balls were under inflated to that degree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never get that he fucked himself and his image by destroying evidence. Any honest person would have just faced a prick like Goodell and cleared his name instead of allowing this to take on a life of it's own.
Click to expand...


So you want the "pricks" at the NFL office to have access to your private conversations and communications simply because they accuse you of something you haven't done?  That makes sense to you?

There is absolutely no proof at all that Brady destroyed "evidence" of wrong doing in the so called DeflateGate case!  There isn't.  Just as there is absolutely no proof that Brady told anyone to deflate footballs to illegal levels.

Your actions here are a perfect example of why Brady doesn't want people looking at his private communications.  You tried so hard to make him appear to be some sort of diva simply because he was annoyed at having to buy a second pool cover.  People were trying to start a rift between Brady and Peyton Manning over a private comment that Brady made to one of his college teammates that he thought Manning only had a few years left in the league.  Things like THAT are why Tom Brady doesn't want people like you to have access to his phone  He's always been a relatively private person in a very public position.  He was that way BEFORE "DeflateGate" and he remains that way today.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defamation case would be a mistake for Brady ProFootballTalk
> 
> Brady might do well to read that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has Brady filed a defamation suit against anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advice since Brady has made other stupids moves like destroying is phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it a "stupids move" to get rid of a phone that you're worried a bunch of Patriot haters in New York are going to leak whatever is remotely embarrassing if they get their hands on it?  Let's face facts...the NFL offices in New York are not a "Patriots friendly" place...something made glaringly clear when the NFL didn't bother to correct the impression that all of the Patriot's game balls were significantly under inflated.  What was the agenda there?  You've got 11 balls that are only slightly under inflated and the one ball that was drastically under inflated...the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession before turning it over to the officials at halftime is the ONLY one who's inflation level couldn't have occurred naturally yet the league keeps that fact from the public...letting everyone think that ALL the balls were under inflated to that degree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will never get that he fucked himself and his image by destroying evidence. Any honest person would have just faced a prick like Goodell and cleared his name instead of allowing this to take on a life of it's own.
Click to expand...



Some of y'all really need to read the full transcript.


----------



## Dot Com

Tommy did the obvious 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ept-suspension-for-not-cooperating/ar-BBlSimw



> Brady unexpectedly missed practice on Tuesday to travel to New York for settlement discussions, but the talks went nowhere once again. The reason no progress is being made is that Brady refuses to admit he had any knowledge of alleged ball tampering. The NFL wants the 38-year-old to accept the findings of the Wells report if the two sides agree to settle.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Tommy did the obvious
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ept-suspension-for-not-cooperating/ar-BBlSimw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady unexpectedly missed practice on Tuesday to travel to New York for settlement discussions, but the talks went nowhere once again. The reason no progress is being made is that Brady refuses to admit he had any knowledge of alleged ball tampering. The NFL wants the 38-year-old to accept the findings of the Wells report if the two sides agree to settle.
Click to expand...


http://larrybrownsports.com/football/roger-goodell-lied-tom-brady-dishonest/269436
http://larrybrownsports.com/football/nfl-exec-dave-gardi-lied-to-patriots-underinflated-ball/269434
http://larrybrownsports.com/football/mike-kensil-told-patriots-youre-in-big-f-ing-trouble/261974

My question for you is this, Dottie...why aren't we getting the rest of the story about what happened between the NFL and the Patriots?  Why are NFL league officials distorting what took place?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Tommy did the obvious
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ept-suspension-for-not-cooperating/ar-BBlSimw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady unexpectedly missed practice on Tuesday to travel to New York for settlement discussions, but the talks went nowhere once again. The reason no progress is being made is that Brady refuses to admit he had any knowledge of alleged ball tampering. The NFL wants the 38-year-old to accept the findings of the Wells report if the two sides agree to settle.
Click to expand...






Dot Com said:


> Tommy did the obvious
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ept-suspension-for-not-cooperating/ar-BBlSimw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady unexpectedly missed practice on Tuesday to travel to New York for settlement discussions, but the talks went nowhere once again. The reason no progress is being made is that Brady refuses to admit he had any knowledge of alleged ball tampering. The NFL wants the 38-year-old to accept the findings of the Wells report if the two sides agree to settle.
Click to expand...

time for old fartstyle and the rest of the cheatriot apologists to get out their crying towels.


----------



## Oldstyle

This has always been a problem for me with this whole "investigation" into alleged cheating by the Patriots.  You've got the Colts emailing the NFL accusing the Patriots of under inflating balls before the game started, correct?  Then you've got the NFL measuring the balls prior to the second half, correct?  So they have the exact inflation rate at half time but nobody has the inflation rate for those balls when the referee checked them before the game?  If you have a suspicion of foul play...why wouldn't the EXACT inflation rate of the balls be known before the start of the game?

Let me give you an analogy from my line of work.  If I were running a night club and one of my undercover spotters informed me that they suspected one of my bartenders was giving away drinks or charging for them and pocketing the cash...I would set up a sting operation to verify that spotter's report.  Why?  Because it's only fair.  You don't want to fire an innocent person because someone else mistook what they were seeing.

But here's the thing...

If I'm setting up that sting I'm going to do some very important things prior to the next shift that person works.  I'm going to inventory the booze they have behind their bar so I know exactly what they started the night with.  I'm also going to count their cash drawer so I know exactly what they started with for money.  I HAVE to do this if I'm going to later on accuse them of stealing because that's the only way for me to prove that it's taking place.  I wouldn't give them a cash drawer I hadn't counted!  I wouldn't not know what they started with for inventory!  I wouldn't do those things because if I ended up going to court with a wrongful termination lawsuit I'm going to not want to look like an idiot when I get questioned by the other side's lawyer.  That's such a no brainer it's not even funny.

So here is the NFL.  Supposedly the Colts have complained to them that the Patriots are cheating when it comes to game balls.  They do so long BEFORE the game begins.  So why weren't the inflation numbers for each game ball...for both the Colts and the Patriots recorded?  If it's your intention to run a "sting" operation against the Patriots...then why aren't you doing it in a way that proves EXACTLY what took place?  How do you prove your allegations if you don't know what the effects of weather had on ALL the balls that day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Unkotare

"Refuses to admit"




Some of y'all would have been right at home in the Red Guard.


----------



## Papageorgio

After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.




With all due respect, Papa...the NFL loses no matter what the judge decides.  This whole situation is a no win scenario for Roger Goodell...hence my point that he was an IDIOT to ever let it go this far!


----------



## ChrisL

Obviously the point was to make this into some kind of circus.  They really dragged the whole thing out and allowed all kinds of leaks, etc.  Anyways, I'll still be rooting for my Pats this year and so will all my friends and family.  The haters can continue with their hate fest but it really doesn't affect us true fans.    We are still going to kick your arses and make you cry again.


----------



## mack20

Papageorgio said:


> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.




Really?  By all reports Berman has been hammering the NFL on their process.  What specifically makes you think he'd rule in favor of them?  Or are you in the camp that he thinks they fucked up but doesn't think they violated the CBA?

If that's the way this case goes, I hope he Berman insists on another appeal in front of an impartial arbiter.  The Saints players lost their case in court because the judge didn't believe it violated the CBA, but she insisted on a new appeal and every players suspension was vacated as a result.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Papa...the NFL loses no matter what the judge decides.  This whole situation is a no win scenario for Roger Goodell...hence my point that he was an IDIOT to ever let it go this far!
Click to expand...


I agree with that, this is a joke and it has been handled very badly by the NFL. This is a pound of air pressure and not a player issue. That said, the judge will rule in favor of the NFL and it has a negative effect on the NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio

mack20 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  By all reports Berman has been hammering the NFL on their process.  What specifically makes you think he'd rule in favor of them?  Or are you in the camp that he thinks they fucked up but doesn't think they violated the CBA?
> 
> If that's the way this case goes, I hope he Berman insists on another appeal in front of an impartial arbiter.  The Saints players lost their case in court because the judge didn't believe it violated the CBA, but she insisted on a new appeal and every players suspension was vacated as a result.
Click to expand...


The process is flawed however the process was agreed to in the CBA. Again, it can go either way but I think this judge is pushing for an agreement because in the end an agreement is the only way either side saves face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here come the death threats from psycho Patriot fans.

three farts in a row from the cheatriot trolls.

that first sentence taken from a site on the cheatriots  is an accurate description of the cheatriot apologists pooper,chrissy,mack and the biggest tom brady mancrush of them all,old fartstyle.

patriot fans are psycho nutcases no doubt  as evidenced by the worshipping of Brady by them on this site.you just know chrissy,pooper,mack and the biggest Brady lover of them all, old fartstyle have been issuing death threats to people in real life who tell the truth about them that they are cheaters and liars.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Here come the death threats from psycho Patriot fans.
> 
> three farts in a row from the cheatriot trolls.
> 
> that first sentence taken from a site on the cheatriots  is an accurate description of the cheatriot apologists pooper,chrissy,mack and the biggest tom brady mancrush of them all,old fartstyle.
> 
> patriot fans are psycho nutcases no doubt  as evidenced by the worshipping of Brady by them on this site.you just know chrissy,pooper,mack and the biggest Brady lover of them all, old fartstyle have been issuing death threats to people in real life who tell the truth about them that they are cheaters and liars.



Death threats over "Deflategate"?  That's absurd even for you.  Stick to fart references...it's what you're "good" at.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Papa...the NFL loses no matter what the judge decides.  This whole situation is a no win scenario for Roger Goodell...hence my point that he was an IDIOT to ever let it go this far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that, this is a joke and it has been handled very badly by the NFL. This is a pound of air pressure and not a player issue. That said, the judge will rule in favor of the NFL and it has a negative effect on the NFL.
Click to expand...


It's not even a pound of air pressure.  All of the balls except the one that the Colts had in their possession were only slightly under inflated.  The ball that the Colts had access to was down substantially...which begs the question...was it the Patriots who let the air out of that football...or was it someone on the Colts trying a little gamesmanship on the Pats?

I ask that question not because I have proof that the Colts did that...it's simply my doing the logical thing and wondering who gains from having one football substantially under inflated.  Quite frankly I don't see an advantage for the Patriots with one ball so much different than the others.  The balls get rotated in and out on a rainy day as the officials try and keep them as dry as possible.  As a quarterback working predominantly out of the shotgun, Brady's going to get the snap and as he's reading the defense you're telling me that he's going to also have to factor in which level of deflation he's got in the ball that just hit his hands before he tries to throw it?  That makes no sense at all to me.  It would be a disadvantage...not an advantage!


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Papa...the NFL loses no matter what the judge decides.  This whole situation is a no win scenario for Roger Goodell...hence my point that he was an IDIOT to ever let it go this far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that, this is a joke and it has been handled very badly by the NFL. This is a pound of air pressure and not a player issue. That said, the judge will rule in favor of the NFL and it has a negative effect on the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even a pound of air pressure.  All of the balls except the one that the Colts had in their possession were only slightly under inflated.  The ball that the Colts had access to was down substantially...which begs the question...was it the Patriots who let the air out of that football...or was it someone on the Colts trying a little gamesmanship on the Pats?
> 
> I ask that question not because I have proof that the Colts did that...it's simply my doing the logical thing and wondering who gains from having one football substantially under inflated.  Quite frankly I don't see an advantage for the Patriots with one ball so much different than the others.  The balls get rotated in and out on a rainy day as the officials try and keep them as dry as possible.  As a quarterback working predominantly out of the shotgun, Brady's going to get the snap and as he's reading the defense you're telling me that he's going to also have to factor in which level of deflation he's got in the ball that just hit his hands before he tries to throw it?  That makes no sense at all to me.  It would be a disadvantage...not an advantage!
Click to expand...


I don't think the NFL thought anything through. From the beginning they have been dumb. The Colts even getting an air pressure reading from s football during the game is considered tampering, however the NFL seems to pick and choose. I do think Brady told the equipment manager to lower the pressure down to the lowest allowable limit. I don't think it caused them to win or lose any games.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> After yesterday's hearings, I think if this goes to trial, the NFL wins. I don't see this judge changing Goodells ruling and the next CBA, the players need to work on other things beside money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Papa...the NFL loses no matter what the judge decides.  This whole situation is a no win scenario for Roger Goodell...hence my point that he was an IDIOT to ever let it go this far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that, this is a joke and it has been handled very badly by the NFL. This is a pound of air pressure and not a player issue. That said, the judge will rule in favor of the NFL and it has a negative effect on the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not even a pound of air pressure.  All of the balls except the one that the Colts had in their possession were only slightly under inflated.  The ball that the Colts had access to was down substantially...which begs the question...was it the Patriots who let the air out of that football...or was it someone on the Colts trying a little gamesmanship on the Pats?
> 
> I ask that question not because I have proof that the Colts did that...it's simply my doing the logical thing and wondering who gains from having one football substantially under inflated.  Quite frankly I don't see an advantage for the Patriots with one ball so much different than the others.  The balls get rotated in and out on a rainy day as the officials try and keep them as dry as possible.  As a quarterback working predominantly out of the shotgun, Brady's going to get the snap and as he's reading the defense you're telling me that he's going to also have to factor in which level of deflation he's got in the ball that just hit his hands before he tries to throw it?  That makes no sense at all to me.  It would be a disadvantage...not an advantage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the NFL thought anything through. From the beginning they have been dumb. The Colts even getting an air pressure reading from s football during the game is considered tampering, however the NFL seems to pick and choose. I do think Brady told the equipment manager to lower the pressure down to the lowest allowable limit. I don't think it caused them to win or lose any games.
Click to expand...


Here's another issue I have with the way this whole "investigation" was conducted by the NFL.  Supposedly the Colts had complained prior to the game that the Patriot's game balls were softer than allowable...correct?  So was that passed along to the referee who measured the balls so that he could record the air pressure readings from those balls prior to the game?  The referee has testified that he did indeed test the balls and that they were legal when he did so but what air pressure was that "legal" status at?  Did the same referee test the balls at half time with the same needle?  Now the NFL is saying that there were actually TWO different testing needles that gave two different testing results.  The referee, under oath, testified that he thought he'd used the longer needle with the slight bend, which gave the higher result.  The NFL's lawyers forced him to admit under cross examination that he wasn't absolutely sure of that and that he might have used the needle with the shorter needle.  Think about that!  You suspect that the Patriots might be cheating but you question the veracity of the official that YOU had checking the inflation level of the balls prior to the game?  Are you kidding me?  My other question is how much air pressure is lost when you take your "test readings"?  When you do that with your car tires you always lose a little pressure.  Is it the same with testing a football?  Do repeated tests allow more air to escape?  Was that taken into account when they did these tests?  How many "test readings" did the Colts do before they gave the ball over to the officials?  Did they do any?  If they did do one or more...did that in and of itself cause the ball to become more deflated?


----------



## Oldstyle

In my humble opinion it isn't only Tom Brady that should be in court fighting this joke of an investigation...Robert Kraft and the Patriots should NEVER have agreed to pay the fine they did and lose the draft picks they did in an effort to "settle" this with the NFL!  They should have taken Goodell to court on it and revealed how shoddy an "investigation" this was by Ted Wells!  When you start with a predetermined outcome and work back from that you end up with what Wells provided.  It's the kind of thing that gets savaged by any competent attorney in a court of law.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from you old fartstyle.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> In my humble opinion it isn't only Tom Brady that should be in court fighting this joke of an investigation...Robert Kraft and the Patriots should NEVER have agreed to pay the fine they did and lose the draft picks they did in an effort to "settle" this with the NFL!  They should have taken Goodell to court on it and revealed how shoddy an "investigation" this was by Ted Wells!  When you start with a predetermined outcome and work back from that you end up with what Wells provided.  It's the kind of thing that gets savaged by any competent attorney in a court of law.



Kraft really screwed up. I'm sure he worked a deal with Goodell and it backfired.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

Pooper,old fartstlye,mack,and chrissy,all they can do is whine,whine, whine crying in defeat and farting while giving death threats to people in real life who tell the truth about their heros Brady and belicheat.


----------



## mack20

Out of 9/11's 15,000 posts, how many of them do you guys think contain the word "fart"?  There's gotta be some sort of world record he's broken by now.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion it isn't only Tom Brady that should be in court fighting this joke of an investigation...Robert Kraft and the Patriots should NEVER have agreed to pay the fine they did and lose the draft picks they did in an effort to "settle" this with the NFL!  They should have taken Goodell to court on it and revealed how shoddy an "investigation" this was by Ted Wells!  When you start with a predetermined outcome and work back from that you end up with what Wells provided.  It's the kind of thing that gets savaged by any competent attorney in a court of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft really screwed up. I'm sure he worked a deal with Goodell and it backfired.
Click to expand...


Obviously there was a serious communication problem between Goodell and Kraft because Robert was NOT happy with the Commissioner when he upheld the four game suspension for Brady!  You don't go as ballistic as Kraft went on national TV unless you think someone screwed you over.  One would have to believe that the "deal" was that the Patriots as an organization would take the hit for a million and draft choices in return for the suspension of Brady being dropped.  The Patriots being out all that money and the draft choices AND losing their starting quarterback for a quarter of the season over a minor equipment issue that the league couldn't prove was done deliberately is so far over the top that it's not funny.

Robert Kraft WAS Roger Goodell biggest ally in the NFL!  To say that's no longer the case is probably an understatement!


----------



## Oldstyle

mack20 said:


> Out of 9/11's 15,000 posts, how many of them do you guys think contain the word "fart"?  There's gotta be some sort of world record he's broken by now.



My question would be...who are the people who gave "fart boy" over a thousand plus ratings for some of the stupidest, most juvenile posts on this message board?  Someone out there thinks 9/11 is posting wonderful stuff...and it's too bad we don't know who they are.


----------



## Dot Com

apologists will be apologists. Keep collectively 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the cheatriots butt cheeks


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> apologists will be apologists. Keep collectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriots butt cheeks



Why is it that none of you Patriots "haters" seem to want to address the points that I've brought up, Dottie?  The Wells Report has more holes in it than a ten pound block of Swiss cheese...yet you've all decided that it's gospel.


----------



## Papageorgio

Hillary's aides destroy government issued phones, ehhh, who cares. Brady destroys his personal phone. HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> AND losing their starting quarterback for a quarter of the season over a minor equipment issue that the league couldn't prove was done deliberately



They can't prove it was done at all.


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND losing their starting quarterback for a quarter of the season over a minor equipment issue that the league couldn't prove was done deliberately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't prove it was done at all.
Click to expand...


From what I've seen from the testimony in court...the NFL's lawyers aren't even TRYING to prove the Patriots deliberately under inflated balls, Unkotare!  That's a lost cause at this point.  Their only argument now is that Roger Goodell has the right to impose whatever punishment he feels like no matter if a violation of the rules has been proven or not.

This whole situation seems to have escalated from a minor equipment issue into this power struggle between the NFLPA and the Commissioner's office because Goodell let some people in his New York office with an axe to grind with the Patriots turn it into something it never should have been.  Does it escape everyone's notice that this "investigation" was run by ex Dolphins, Jets and Colts guys with YEARS of dislike for the Patriots?  Goodell SHOULD have nipped this in the bud right from the start but he's not the brightest bulb on the tree...is he?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND losing their starting quarterback for a quarter of the season over a minor equipment issue that the league couldn't prove was done deliberately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't prove it was done at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've seen from the testimony in court...the NFL's lawyers aren't even TRYING to prove the Patriots deliberately under inflated balls, Unkotare!  That's a lost cause at this point.  Their only argument now is that Roger Goodell has the right to impose whatever punishment he feels like no matter if a violation of the rules has been proven or not.
> 
> This whole situation seems to have escalated from a minor equipment issue into this power struggle between the NFLPA and the Commissioner's office because Goodell let some people in his New York office with an axe to grind with the Patriots turn it into something it never should have been.  Does it escape everyone's notice that this "investigation" was run by ex Dolphins, Jets and Colts guys with YEARS of dislike for the Patriots?  Goodell SHOULD have nipped this in the bud right from the start but he's not the brightest bulb on the tree...is he?
Click to expand...


Do you think this will affect our season?  I think the Pats are going to want to drive home a point or two this year!


----------



## Oldstyle

If the Patriots don't have Tom Brady for the first four games there is a definite chance they might start the season at 1-3 which doesn't mean they are done as far as the playoffs go but it makes getting home games through the playoffs almost impossible...so YES...I think this negatively affects the Patriots.

I'm also concerned about our losing those draft picks.  You maintain yourself as a team in the salary cap era by constantly restocking with great young players who play for cheaper money.  If you're not getting a first round draft pick it's harder to get impact players.

That's what this has always been about for the other owners in the NFL.  The Patriots are killing them both on and off the field and they're trying to come up with a way to handicap the Pats so that their team doesn't look so pitiful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

back to fart again i see old fartstyle.


hey alex,dot and others who are not in denial this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and that Goodel has his head up Krafts ass and the NFL is corrupt,on fred roggins radio show in LA he has been discussing this as well and mentioned what i have suspected might happen as well,that if Brady was stupid enough to sue,it would be a long drawn out court process that would go to federal court and last 2 to 3 years,that Brady would not be stupid like that and Goodel and brady will probably work out a compromise and Brady would just accept a penaly of a reducement of two games.

with the way goodel has always had his head up Krafts ass,i would say Roggin will probably be right about that and thats probably what happens especially since the pats are the rich spolied brats of the NFL and get special treatment thinks to the corrupt NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> If the Patriots don't have Tom Brady for the first four games there is a definite chance they might start the season at 1-3 which doesn't mean they are done as far as the playoffs go but it makes getting home games through the playoffs almost impossible...so YES...I think this negatively affects the Patriots.
> 
> I'm also concerned about our losing those draft picks.  You maintain yourself as a team in the salary cap era by constantly restocking with great young players who play for cheaper money.  If you're not getting a first round draft pick it's harder to get impact players.
> 
> That's what this has always been about for the other owners in the NFL.  The Patriots are killing them both on and off the field and they're trying to come up with a way to handicap the Pats so that their team doesn't look so pitiful.



If Brady starts this season, I see him and the Pats as motivated as any team can be. They will be out to prove themselves. The defense isn't as good as last year but I never count the Pats out until they are out.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> back to fart again i see old fartstyle.
> 
> 
> hey alex,dot and others who are not in denial this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and that Goodel has his head up Krafts ass and the NFL is corrupt,on fred roggins radio show in LA he has been discussing this as well and mentioned what i have suspected might happen as well,that if Brady was stupid enough to sue,it would be a long drawn out court process that would go to federal court and last 2 to 3 years,that Brady would not be stupid like that and Goodel and brady will probably work out a compromise and Brady would just accept a penaly of a reducement of two games.
> 
> with the way goodel has always had his head up Krafts ass,i would say Roggin will probably be right about that and thats probably what happens especially since the pats are the rich spolied brats of the NFL and get special treatment thinks to the corrupt NFL.



The biggest scandal in sports history is that Tom Brady destroyed his cell phone rather than hand it over to a bunch of people he didn't trust keeping the contents confidential?

That's an amusing concept.  

You do realize that the NFL isn't even trying to say that Tom Brady was complicit in the illegal deflating of footballs anymore...right?  They've pretty much conceded that the Wells Report was terrible and that the punishment that Goodell handed down was grossly unfair.  Their only contention at this point is that Goodell has the legal authority to hand down any punishment he feels like under the CBA no matter how bad a call that was.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Patriots don't have Tom Brady for the first four games there is a definite chance they might start the season at 1-3 which doesn't mean they are done as far as the playoffs go but it makes getting home games through the playoffs almost impossible...so YES...I think this negatively affects the Patriots.
> 
> I'm also concerned about our losing those draft picks.  You maintain yourself as a team in the salary cap era by constantly restocking with great young players who play for cheaper money.  If you're not getting a first round draft pick it's harder to get impact players.
> 
> That's what this has always been about for the other owners in the NFL.  The Patriots are killing them both on and off the field and they're trying to come up with a way to handicap the Pats so that their team doesn't look so pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady starts this season, I see him and the Pats as motivated as any team can be. They will be out to prove themselves. The defense isn't as good as last year but I never count the Pats out until they are out.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about the defense, Papa...I think Belichick sees the writing on the wall that defensive backs are no longer going to be able to play physically against receivers.  No contact five yards past the line of scrimmage and no blowing up receivers after the catch.  The day of cornerbacks like Browner are over.  

It looks to me like Belichick has decided that the way to pressure modern NFL offenses is to rush the passer with wave after wave of quick defensive linemen and line backers...trying to get sacks or mistakes in reads that lead to turnovers.  He didn't draft lots of corners to replace Revis and Browner...he loaded up on pass rushers instead.

It will be interesting to see how that take on the state of the NFL works out for the Patriots.  With his history, I'd hate to bet against Belichick...who always seems to be one step ahead of everyone else when it comes to defense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting,just by accident while looking for information on the Rams relocating to LA next year,I came across this interview with former Rams receiver Torry Holt when he was being interviewed on the sports radio show in st louis about the possible move of the Rams moving back to LA next year and in this interview,they also discuss other things with him like how good does he think the Rams will be this year but MOST IMPORTANTLY,they discussed with him as well deflategate and I laughed so hard over his comments on anytime you hear of any cheating going on  in the NFL,you look up and its always the patriots.

except he forgot to mention as well how pete the cheat took a payoff to throw the superbowl.

He went on to say that he had never heard of or ever thought of footballs being deflated not even in pop warner,that it wouldnt be so uncommon to have it happen  if you were just throwing one around in the front  yard as a kid, but certainly never heard of that happening at the college or NFL level.

READ BELOW.

*On Deflategate:*

"I just giggle. Because every time you look up and there's something going on with the NFL and some cheating, it's always the New England Patriots. It just makes you wonder if they really are cheaters. It's unfortunate the league has to deal with this right now."

*Do you think the deflating of a ball is that big of a deal?*

"I never even thought of balls being deflated until I heard about the Patriots deflating balls...I've never heard anything about it. When you think about it, it can give them an advantage...because you can handle those balls differently, you can throw those balls differently, you can carry them differently, because they're more secure. There are some advantages when the ball is deflated."


here is the link to the radio interview if you care to listen.the deflategate issue starts at the 15:35 mark.

Torry Holt Wishes He Could Use Magic Wand to Keep Rams in St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Interesting,just by accident while looking for information on the Rams relocating to LA next year,I came across this interview with former Rams receiver Torry Holt when he was being interviewed on the sports radio show in st louis about the possible move of the Rams moving back to LA next year and in this interview,they also discuss other things with him like how good does he think the Rams will be this year but MOST IMPORTANTLY,they discussed with him as well deflategate and I laughed so hard over his comments on anytime you hear of any cheating going on  in the NFL,you look up and its always the patriots.
> 
> except he forgot to mention as well how pete the cheat took a payoff to throw the superbowl.
> 
> He went on to say that he had never heard of or ever thought of footballs being deflated not even in pop warner,that it wouldnt be so uncommon to have it happen  if you were just throwing one around in the front  yard as a kid, but certainly never heard of that happening at the college or NFL level.
> 
> READ BELOW.
> 
> *On Deflategate:*
> 
> "I just giggle. Because every time you look up and there's something going on with the NFL and some cheating, it's always the New England Patriots. It just makes you wonder if they really are cheaters. It's unfortunate the league has to deal with this right now."
> 
> *Do you think the deflating of a ball is that big of a deal?*
> 
> "I never even thought of balls being deflated until I heard about the Patriots deflating balls...I've never heard anything about it. When you think about it, it can give them an advantage...because you can handle those balls differently, you can throw those balls differently, you can carry them differently, because they're more secure. There are some advantages when the ball is deflated."
> 
> 
> here is the link to the radio interview if you care to listen.the deflategate issue starts at the 15:35 mark.
> 
> Torry Holt Wishes He Could Use Magic Wand to Keep Rams in St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams



Would that be the Torry Holt that lost the Super Bowl to Tom Brady and the Patriots?  The Torry Holt that was part of "The Greatest Show on Turf" team that was a prohibitive favorite to win the Super Bowl?  Is THAT the Torry Holt that you're talking about?

Has anyone noticed that the people who seem to grouse the most about the Patriot's supposedly "cheating" are the teams that Tom Brady beat up on during his career?

Funny how Holt thought of the Patriots as cheaters...yet didn't have a problem signing to play for them!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

I wonder if it ever dawns on 9/11 that the only person "farting" in here...is him?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from you old fart style.

old fartstyle can only whine,whine,whine and cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Obviously not...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from you old fart style.
> 
> old fartstyle can only whine,whine,whine and cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.




its so very true has to be said again.lol

Looks like the cardinals have learned from the cheats that to be great you have to cheat.lol


Dear Cardinals fans, this is why nobody likes you

Its well known that Tony Larrussa is good friends with Belicheat.Looks like Belicheat has passed on some tips to Larussa on how to cheat to win.tips that Larussa is giving to the cards.

that girl katie in that link above hit the nail on the head when she said the cardinals are the new england patriots of baseball.

have to CHEAT to achieve greatness just like them.lol


----------



## Dot Com

the lies just keep coming:

No settlement: Goodell, Brady await 'Deflategate' ruling


----------



## Dot Com

ha ha. No. Its really sad that the league has sunk to these depths. The whole thing smells 

Roger Goodell, Tom Brady ignore each other; roll dice with deflate-gate judge


----------



## Papageorgio

I think the judge sides with the NFL. Goodell has the authority. I also think the judge will rip the NFL processes and tell them that there is no consistency in the way the NFL conducts its investigations. The appeals process will also be criticized.


----------



## Dot Com

One equitable solution would be- they should take Tom & Belicheat's ill-gotten gains, distribute them to innocent team members and disband the team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> ha ha. No. Its really sad that the league has sunk to these depths. The whole thing smells
> 
> Roger Goodell, Tom Brady ignore each other; roll dice with deflate-gate judge


It smells alright.the fact they are saying an appeal could be made and Brady could remain on the field just stinks to high heaven.I expect that to happen. Brady is such a crybaby who cant man up to it.

I could be wrong and hope i am and the judge does the right thing and sides with Goodells decison.we'll see but seeing how corrupt the NFL is i wont be a single bit at all surprised if there is an appeal and Brady gets to play the whole season.


----------



## Papageorgio

Hey Alex and Dot, looks like the court didn't go your way. 

I thought the NFL would win but would get ripped for their procedures. 

The CBA was not followed and I think the NFL only hurts their brand if they appeal. The may win the appeal but this issues is a non-issue that has went on far too long.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cant find the thread but didnt chrissy have one that said brady can play the season? well if that was the ruling that just proves what i said all along from the very beginning that the worst that would happen is they would reduce it to two games not even doing that. This doesnt surprise me one bit at all,our court system and the NFL are so corrupt did anyone here really think he would get more than a two game suspension? 

the NFL is so corrupt the four game suspension was going to be a joke anyways.as its well known the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL that get special treatment.the fact that kraft doesnt lose ownership,Belicheat doesnt get kicked out of the NFL,and brady should have had a full year suspension from the get go,proved fron the very get go,how corrupt the NFL really is. 

The fact goodell has had his head up Krafts ass all these years,i would not be surprised if he just dropped the suit against him and the judge kept it under wraps thats what happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one good thing  actually came out of this for ME anyways with the  Brady ruling.

this comment came from a fellow LA Ram contact of mine below.

"Now that Goodell has been neutered in the Brady case,how scared is Stan about the League telling him he can't move the Rams to L.A. ?

Today's Federal court ruling against Goodell in the Brady case is a major step in weakening the commisioner's authority. Believe me, Mr. Kraft will support Mr. Kroenke's application to relocate when it is filed in November or December this year."

MY WORDS below.
Goodell at least after this,will not be able to dictate to Kroneke he cant move the Rams back to LA in 2016 like he did last year so this ruling amazingly is good for ME. Goodel wont be allowed to be a dictater to Kronke this year like he was last year especially since all the NFL owners love Kronkes plan over carson.

who would have thunked,the judge overturning the rule actually FAVORS me.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Hey Alex and Dot, looks like the court didn't go your way.
> 
> I thought the NFL would win but would get ripped for their procedures.
> 
> The CBA was not followed and I think the NFL only hurts their brand if they appeal. The may win the appeal but this issues is a non-issue that has went on far too long.




As I'd predicted earlier...this was going to come down to an issue of "fairness"...that yes, Roger Goodell had absolute power but only to enforce "fair" rulings.  The judge looked at the Wells Report...he looked at how the NFL withheld information from the Patriot's defense team...he looked at what was in the CBA regarding equipment issues...he looked at all these things and he came to the conclusion that Goodell wasn't being fair in his treatment of Tom Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> one good thing  actually came out of this for ME anyways with the  Brady ruling.
> 
> this comment came from a fellow LA Ram contact of mine below.
> 
> "Now that Goodell has been neutered in the Brady case,how scared is Stan about the League telling him he can't move the Rams to L.A. ?
> 
> Today's Federal court ruling against Goodell in the Brady case is a major step in weakening the commisioner's authority. Believe me, Mr. Kraft will support Mr. Kroenke's application to relocate when it is filed in November or December this year."
> 
> MY WORDS below.
> Goodell at least after this,will not be able to dictate to Kroneke he cant move the Rams back to LA in 2016 like he did last year so this ruling amazingly is good for ME. Goodel wont be allowed to be a dictater to Kronke this year like he was last year especially since all the NFL owners love Kronkes plan over carson.
> 
> who would have thunked,the judge overturning the rule actually FAVORS me.



And "Fartboy" just soiled himself...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in  here.^

this is no surprise at all.I said from the very beginning the worst that would happen to Brady is his suspension would be reduced to two games,that he would never serve more than that.

Brady was never going to have to serve a four game suspension.Did anybody here  ever seriously think that a high profile player in the NFL like Brady was going to have to serve a four game suspension,seriously?

especially since they are the rich spoiled brats of the NFL that get special treatment. NFL players with high profiles like Brady get special treatment.they are like Politicians.Politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for and high profile celebritys like Brady get special treatment.

If this was college football,brady and belicheat would have been kicked out of the university, but the NFL is so corrupt as is our courts which is why a two game suspension was the worse i knew would happen to him from day one.

But hey,again this ruling actually BENEFITS ME so its no skin off MY NOSE at least.


----------



## Oldstyle

Only "Fartboy" would spend weeks gloating about Tom Brady being suspended and then pretend he was happy when the suspension was revoked.

Admit it...you're seriously "chafed" today and pretending you're not is all you've got left.

monty python i fart in your general direction video - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Oldstyle

And I don't think we'll be seeing Alex around this string for a LONG...LONG time!


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Only "Fartboy" would spend weeks gloating about Tom Brady being suspended and then pretend he was happy when the suspension was revoked.
> 
> Admit it...you're seriously "chafed" today and pretending you're not is all you've got left.
> 
> monty python i fart in your general direction video - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Search Results



No kidding. What did he call it, the worst scandal since the Black Sox?  

Now, it is what he expected and he is happy?  you can't make this crap up.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And I don't think we'll be seeing Alex around this string for a LONG...LONG time!


I see your mental masturbation has not waned. The good thing that came out of this is that you have you self esteem back as Brady takes the field. Now you can live through him for a full season.



"just because the NFL office is a circus set inside a skyscraper doesn’t obstruct from the larger point: Tom Brady either tried to cheat, did cheat or covered up information about his attempts to cheat. It’s likely the first one happened, you can debate the second and the third is undeniable — even Brady’s lawyer said so."

Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think we'll be seeing Alex around this string for a LONG...LONG time!
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mental masturbation has not waned. The good thing that came out of this is that you have you self esteem back as Brady takes the field. Now you can live through him for a full season.
> 
> 
> 
> "just because the NFL office is a circus set inside a skyscraper doesn’t obstruct from the larger point: Tom Brady either tried to cheat, did cheat or covered up information about his attempts to cheat. It’s likely the first one happened, you can debate the second and the third is undeniable — even Brady’s lawyer said so."
> 
> Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent
Click to expand...




 


They may have to put an addition on the conspiracy forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think we'll be seeing Alex around this string for a LONG...LONG time!
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mental masturbation has not waned. The good thing that came out of this is that you have you self esteem back as Brady takes the field. Now you can live through him for a full season.
> 
> 
> 
> "just because the NFL office is a circus set inside a skyscraper doesn’t obstruct from the larger point: Tom Brady either tried to cheat, did cheat or covered up information about his attempts to cheat. It’s likely the first one happened, you can debate the second and the third is undeniable — even Brady’s lawyer said so."
> 
> Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent
Click to expand...


Chris Chase?  That's who you're using as a reference, Phallics?  Do you even know what an idiot, Chris Chase is?
Listen to him and tell me how bad he flounders on this radio show...
Chris Chase didn't read the Wells Report 8-13-15


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amusing is that Chase makes the same pathetic arguments that you have...and he got handed his ass in the process...


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only "Fartboy" would spend weeks gloating about Tom Brady being suspended and then pretend he was happy when the suspension was revoked.
> 
> Admit it...you're seriously "chafed" today and pretending you're not is all you've got left.
> 
> monty python i fart in your general direction video - Yahoo Search Results Yahoo Search Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding. What did he call it, the worst scandal since the Black Sox?
> 
> Now, it is what he expected and he is happy?  you can't make this crap up.
Click to expand...


Fartboy is doing serious damage control...one might even say that the shit has hit the proverbial fan!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think we'll be seeing Alex around this string for a LONG...LONG time!
> 
> 
> 
> I see your mental masturbation has not waned. The good thing that came out of this is that you have you self esteem back as Brady takes the field. Now you can live through him for a full season.
> 
> 
> 
> "just because the NFL office is a circus set inside a skyscraper doesn’t obstruct from the larger point: Tom Brady either tried to cheat, did cheat or covered up information about his attempts to cheat. It’s likely the first one happened, you can debate the second and the third is undeniable — even Brady’s lawyer said so."
> 
> Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent
Click to expand...


yep,indeed,thats old FART style for ya.

great article. He nailed the part where he got off on technicalities.Criminals go free all the time in our court system because of TECHNICALITYS.

Tom Brady may have gotten off, but it doesn't mean he's innocent

Love the Part where even his OWN LAWYER said he covered the evidence up. comedy gold.


----------



## Oldstyle

Chris Chase is a joke...and that radio interview proved it in spades!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

LOL...you can do your little fart thing from now until the cows come home and that won't change the fact that a judge (who was picked by the NFL because they thought he'd rule favorably for them) just gave Roger Goodell, Ted Wells and Troy Vincent a bitch slapping in court.

Now go change your diaper...you're starting to get a bit "stanky"!


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> LOL...you can do your little fart thing from now until the cows come home and that won't change the fact that a judge (who was picked by the NFL because they thought he'd rule favorably for them) just gave Roger Goodell, Ted Wells and Troy Vincent a bitch slapping in court.
> 
> Now go change your diaper...you're starting to get a bit "stanky"!


Yep, another time that handjob looks like a dumbshit. I like how he is now all for the suspension being lifted. 

Remember this is supposedly bigger the Black Sox scandal!


----------



## ChrisL

They NEED to come up with a "pathetic" button just for 911 posts.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> They NEED to come up with a "pathetic" button just for 911 posts.



Just get a someone farted button.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They NEED to come up with a "pathetic" button just for 911 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a someone farted button.
Click to expand...


Oh, that would be perfect!  Lol.    We need one of those especially for him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from the cheatriot apologist trolls.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the cheatriot apologist trolls.^



*^^^^Board Crybaby^^^^*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from a cheatriot apologist. one who has an obsession with me who actually decided to get over it and not stalk me on my Rams thread for some reason anymore.


----------



## Papageorgio

*^^^^Board Crybaby, Crying Some More. BooHoo!^^^^*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

The most amusing thing about this thread...other than Phallic's preoccupation with male genitalia of course...is watching Fartboy try to claim that having the Brady suspension overturned is something he is thrilled about!


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> The most amusing thing about this thread...other than Phallic's preoccupation with male genitalia of course...is watching Fartboy try to claim that having the Brady suspension overturned is something he is thrilled about!



I know, the guy is funny. He claims the suspension being overturned is great and then bitches about Brady getting off without punishment and what a huge deal this will be.


----------

